#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-20
<ivoks> dodobas: si tu?
<dodobas> ivoks: reci
<ivoks> dodobas: znas ti tko odrzava radius/ldap na geofu?
<dodobas> nitko... sve je na domusu
<dodobas> onaj servis od srca
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da je isto i za arhitekturu
<ivoks> superiska... imamo tri ustanove u jednoj zgradi koje se zele povezati, a barem jedna od njih nema kontrolu nad svojim ldapom :p
<dodobas> ivoks: o kakvom to povezivanju pricas?
<ivoks> postoje zajednicke prostorije u kojima se zeli imati wifi
<ivoks> koji ce raditi na svim uredjajima, dakle eduroam ne dolazi u obzir
<ivoks> autorizacija treba ici preko radiusa
<ivoks> a da bi se omogucila autorizacija, na radiusima ustanova treba dodati secret i ip s kojeg ce se spajati sustav za autentifikaciju
<dodobas> na kuzim zasto je eduroam 
<dodobas> problem?
<ivoks> zato sto zahtjeva instalaciju dodatnog softvera na racunala koja ce ga koristiti
<ivoks> sto je jos i ok ako imas windows ili linux
<ivoks> al ak imas mobitel, tablet, whatever... govna
<dodobas> pa hebate... radi eduroam OFTB na androidu
<ivoks> al ne radi na nokii, iphoneu, itd
<ivoks> ne radi ni na macovima
<dodobas> korisnici su odgovorni za softver...
<ivoks> :))
<ivoks> cek, telefon
<dodobas> ovako s freeradiusom opet se svi moraju autentificirati
<dodobas> samo uz druge parametre konekcije...
<ivoks> eto me
<ivoks> svi uredjaji podrzavaju otvorene mreze i https
<ivoks> dakle, korisnik ce se spojit na otvorenu mrezu i ulogirati preko httpsa
<ivoks> nece morati instalirati securew2 na windows ili gledati rasirenih ociju ako imaju mac
<ivoks> jedino na linuxu radi out of the box :)
<ivoks> sve je super dok taj wifi koriste djelatnici te ustanove, pa mozes forsirati obavezne aplikacije
<ivoks> ali taj eduroam faila na onome za sto je zamisljen, koristenje od strane korisnika koji nisu iz te ustanove
<ivoks> njima ne mozes instalirati aplikacije, a oni se ne mogu spojiti
<ivoks> i nemas kontrolu tko se moze spojiti
<dodobas> ivoks: eduroam je 'paneuropski' isti je princip u nizozemskoj ili hr
<dodobas> dakle ako je 'akademski gradjanin' spojit ce se na eduroam
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Neuromanc> dark fiber u funkciji...
<ivoks> dodobas: *ako* ima instaliran dodatan softver
<ivoks> dodobas: ja govorim o tehnickim problemima, ne konceptu
<dodobas> ivoks: te tehnicke probleme moraju rijesiti u 'maticnoj' ustanovi D:
<dodobas> ali da... https je tehnicki bolje rjesenje...
<ivoks> mi imamo i problem da na nekim wifima ne zelimo omoguciti pristup svima
<ivoks> nego recimo samo clanovima geof, arhitekt i grad LDAPa, koji imaju neke odredjene atribute
<ivoks> to se ne moze sa eduroam :/
<dodobas> pa kad je smo authentification a ne i authorization servis
<Vlado9A3CY> hello world :)
<ivoks> ne znam sta su ovo dvoje pusili
<ivoks> al natty i unity su prilicno strgani :)
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<SilverSpace> kaj bi pusili
<ivoks> copy-paste ne radi
<ivoks> izbornici ne rade
<ivoks> http://www.hecimovic.hr/kontakt.asp
<ivoks> ovi imaju broj jako slican mojem
<ivoks> i stalno me neka ekipa zove
<drj_cro> pa dobro si prosao, moj doma je broj je slican sa vet stanicom 
<drj_cro> trebas vidit gusta kad ti zazvoni tel u 3-4ujutro i prestrasena bakica sa druge strane trazi pomoc jer joj se krava teli
<ivoks> :)
<drj_cro> preludi su mi ovi basejumperi http://www.break.com/index/base-jumper-escapes-arrest-1969925
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cNvJy0zoXOY
<ivoks> U srijedu će Skupština Dinama odlučivati o novoj promjeni imena kluba...
<ivoks> hahaha
<drj_cro> mmike: da dobar je vidio ga vec
<ivoks> sad ce biti GNK Dinamo :)
<ivoks> Gnjili Nogometni Klub Dinamo
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> moram reci da je dodavanje Gradjanski prefika octia namjera da klub ostane pod okriljem grada
<MmikeMRMA> why would anyone care
<ivoks> pa i care
<ivoks> ne zelim davati novce za dinamo
<Mmike> a, to
<Mmike> a ne zelim nit ja davati novce za puno toga
<Mmike> pa eto
<Mmike> neizbjezno je
<ivoks> nikad vise auto vozit na servis u ponedjeljak
<ivoks> nikad vise ista dogovarat za ponedjeljak
<ivoks> u ponedjeljak te svi vole zvati i prijavljivati nekakve probleme
<ivoks> neke ne mozes ni razumjeti, cak ni nakon sto si 7. put procitao mail
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj di ne radi copy-paste
<ivoks> meni ne radi ctrl+c, ctrl+v
<ivoks> ne rade mi ni izbornici
<ivoks> kad kliknem ubuntu logo, otvori mi se nautilus
<ivoks> ma ono...
<ivoks> jos tu ima hrpa posla
<ivoks> u biti, izbornici rade, ali se sakriju iza prozora
<SilverSpace> da menu ne radi to jos nisu sredili
<SilverSpace> ctrl+c radi
<ivoks> ne u temrinalu
<Mmike> Eh, vi, krvareći rubnici :)
<SilverSpace> probao na pet mjesta i radi ctrl+c
<ivoks> SilverSpace: rekoh, u terminalu
<ivoks> ne radi
<ivoks> kopi pejstaj nesto iz terminala u terminal
<ivoks> ili iz necega u terminal
<ivoks> paste u terminal ne radi, da budem precizniji
<SilverSpace> yep ne radi
<ivoks> a izbornike vidis?
<ivoks> kada ti je prozor preko cijelog ekrana
<ivoks> otvaraju mi se iza prozora
<SilverSpace> da fakat to nisam ni primjetio kad mi skoro prozor nikad nije u full
<Mmike> ivoks: zasto ubuntu nema debian-like netinstall? Da ne moras cuclati 700 MB, nego skines mini-alternate-cd, i iz njega krene instalacija, koja pokupi s mreze sve sto treba?
<Mmike> Tj, jel' ima neki konkretan razlog, ili, eto, nije se islo za time?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak nema
<SilverSpace> pa imao je
<budz0r> Mmike: postoji to
<ivoks> Mmike: pa ima
<ivoks> mini.iso
<ivoks> 10MB
<budz0r> Mmike: buraz pa di ti zivis :D
<ivoks> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/MinimalCD
<SilverSpace> iso miki :)
<Mmike> Oooo
<Mmike> sram me bit moze
<Mmike> i ja se tajnikom nazivam?
<Mmike> eeeee
<drac0> ahoi ahoi
<Mmike> drac0, dal' si ti znao da ubuntu ima minimal install cd?
<Mmike>  :)
<drac0> Mmike, jesam, for why? :)
<Mmike> :) pa brze je :)
<Mmike> skines li sad 10.04.1
<Mmike> imas oko 200 megi paketa za upgradeati nakon instalacije :)
<drac0> Mmike, dobro ok errr ... zasto mi to govoris? :)
<ptlo> Mmike, btw ima i netboot: http://archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/installer-i386/current/images/netboot/
<ptlo> (ok vjerojatno je to taj isti :)
<ptlo> (yep)
<Mmike> d a:)
<Mmike> super :)
<Mmike> we-we-we :)
<Mmike> jel' koristi tko landscape?
<drac0> Mmike, i dalje ne kuzim sto je pjesnik htio reci :)
<Mmike> drac0,  :) ma, nevermind :)
<drac0> :)
<drac0> Mmike, ja sam na nattyu
<drac0> i evo od danas na btrfs, ivoks me nagovorio sinoc :)
<Mmike> :) super
<Mmike> ti bas ne maris puno za svoje podatke :)
<drac0> ovo je test ionako na ovoj kuruzi od x100 tako da mi puca kita za podatke :D
<dodobas> http://abstrusegoose.com/134 ah lol
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SxhdTu0HuIg
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol :D
<drac0> pazi kralja, ko hebe prepreke, idem ja kroz njih haha
<drac0> kakva budaletina
<SilverSpace> i na kraju u krivu stazu zaluta
<SilverSpace> i gleda koji mu je rezultat
<SilverSpace> :) kralj
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e4vNG6BrLfQ&feature=fvw
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Vv_lUwOckCM
<drac0> SilverSpace, imas piknut proposed repos na nattyu?
<ivoks> dakle
<ivoks> jebo vas natty :)
<ivoks> i mene sto sam nasjeo :)
<drj_cro> kad zuris, ja se ne micem sa LTSova :)
<drj_cro> i to tek kad izadju :)
<drac0> ivoks, lol
<drac0> fino kaze, do not install on production machines :)
<ivoks> idem do ureda, formatirat stroj
<ivoks> u biti, ne mogu, moram moci raditi
<ivoks> a radim do 3 ujutro
<ivoks> ne znam kad cu to stici vratiti na maverick
<SilverSpace> chemu sluzi beckup
<SilverSpace> drac0: ne nemam piknut proposed
<ivoks> ma nije problem vratit sve na staro
<ivoks> problem je naci vremena da bi vratio sve na staro
<ivoks> hm... morat cu upregnuti i drugi laptop
<rsedak> Tko je kupio Novell? Ne samo M$ nego: Apple, EMC i Oracle. http://fosspatents.blogspot.com/2010/12/cptn-holdings-llc-acquirer-of-882.html
<dodobas> yes yes yes... gotovo ispravljanje među ispita...
<ivoks> tko servisira ova quadro sranja? :)
<drac0|x100e> kad upises quadro u google
<drac0|x100e> prvi rezultat je quadro servis :D
<drac0|x100e> inem electronic
<ivoks> izbaci mi stranicu
<ivoks> koja izgleda kao sto quadro radi
<drac0|x100e> :D
<drac0|x100e> shkvadro
<drac0|x100e> smeche
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, nema updatea na nattyu vec 2 dana :)
<SilverSpace> otisli na kolektivni za blagdane
<drac0|x100e> bit ce :)
<ivoks> opet ovaj tcom resetirao modem
<ivoks> pa koji su to imbecili
<ivoks> nis ne pitaju ljude, samo im zgaze sve custom postavke
<rsedak> http://www.saznajkako.tv/video/1524
<drac0|x100e> ivoks, posalji kulturni mail na upravu hitler-coma
<SilverSpace> drac0|x100e: http://is.gd/j4jj0
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, yessss toooooooo :)
<drac0|x100e> konacno nesto posteno
<drac0|x100e> sad ce svi polako na tegru2
 * drac0|x100e bi neki ultra portabilni lap/tablet na arm-u+tegra2
<SilverSpace> samo da smisle kak smanjiti potrosnju ekrana
<Mmike> ivoks,  kaj nije pravilo s njima da nemres ti nista na modemu?
<drac0|x100e> vec jesu
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes, mozes promijeniti subnet, postaviti port forward, itd...
<Mmike> meni amis tak drago i slatko radi
<Mmike> ivoks, aha, i cek, to isto ubiju?
<drac0|x100e> samsung ima ovaj novi SAMOLED tako nesto ekran, 40% manja potrosnja
<Mmike> nist-drugo-neg-led :)
<Mmike> meni onaj battery-pimpekator govori da mi je 60% baterije oslo na cell-wait
<drac0|x100e> SilverSpace, s time da tableti imaju daleko jachu bateriju, tipa 3-4k mAh ...
<Mmike> odnoson, cell wait
<SilverSpace> dobar mi je taj Galaxy Tab
<drac0|x100e> nije los, al nije me odusevio ...
<drac0|x100e> al trenutno je jedan od boljih
<drac0|x100e> ok radi ovaj btrfs
<drac0|x100e> ali kad stavis neku instalaciju ili update, vuce se ko krepana macka
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ti ne slusas
<SilverSpace> lijepo ti je ivoks reko jucer
<drac0|x100e> ja ne kuzim kako ivoks radi na tome :)
<drac0|x100e> mozda na mavericku radi ok
<drac0|x100e> al natty je koma
<ivoks> pa ono...
<ivoks> izbornik mi se sakrije iza desktopa
<ivoks> svasta
<ivoks> tj., iza background slike
<drac0|x100e> :)
<drac0|x100e> na nattyu fakat brzo otvara aplikacije
<drac0|x100e> instantno, ko da je ssd u pitanju
<drac0|x100e> a obican 5400rpm disk
<drac0|x100e> al bilo kakvo otpakiranje arhiva, upgrade i to, koma kako se to vuce
<drac0|x100e> da nisam na istome stroju imao ext4, mislio bih da je do nattya il diska
<ivoks> ijao kak se jutarnji.hr raspada u firefoxu
<drac0|x100e> al dat cemo mu jos sanse :)
<drac0|x100e> a ovaj ff 4 beta je zaqurac
<drac0|x100e> cinimo mi se brz, al je smeche
<drac0|x100e> pa chrome/chromium ga dere samo tako
<ivoks> chromium dere i memoriju
<drac0|x100e> indeed :)
<drac0|x100e> al barem radi, ovaj ff se kida u vrazju mater
<SilverSpace> pa ko hebe ram 4G imam
<drac0|x100e> ivoks, jel gotov servis? :)
<Mmike> ivoks, meni chrome ne zauzme nish vishe (bogme nit manje) memorije nego FF
<ivoks> drac0|x100e: nisam ni zvao
<drj_cro> e sad kad ste spomenuli chrome: imam problem kad ga gasim smrzne mi masinu(skuzio samo na masinama koje imaju kriptirane diskove)
<ivoks> koje su sifre za Tomson modeme?
<ivoks> pise na kutijici, jel
<SilverSpace> ivoks: tcom ili iskon
<ivoks> scum
<drac0> pazi ovu akciju :)
<drac0> http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/informatika/notebook-racunala/13281/netbookfull-hd-led-monitor-acer/
<ivoks> Windows XP
<ivoks> Google Android
<ivoks> pa sta ima oba? :)
<budz0r> jebote led, ovo je brutalna akcija
<ptlo> ivoks, pa da, XPi su instalirani na Full HD LED monitor
<ptlo> a android na laptop
<ivoks> mislis?
<ptlo> imam povjerenja u Emezzettu
<ptlo> emmezetu
<ptlo> whateva
<ivoks> gade mi se Thomson modemi
<budz0r> u bridge-u rade besprijekorno :)
 * Mmike ide pojest malo mesnog dorucka :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koji ti ubuntu imas na linodeu? ovo kaj imaju na slickama da nude samo 7.10, to je outdated, ili?
<ivoks> 10.04 imam
<ivoks> s 2.6.35 kernelom
<ivoks> kernel je u njihovoj moci
<ivoks> ovisi o Xen hostu koji hosta to sve
<Mmike> a, ti si sam instalirao 10.4 ili si dobio image taki/
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> dobijes image
<ivoks> - Ekonomska kriza nije iza nas i sve će više u Hrvatskoj rasti svijest o tome da je izvoz važan i da se ne može živjeti od hohštapleraja, istakao je šef HGK
<ivoks> ma mozes mislit
<ivoks> dam se kladit da mozemo ovako zivjet jos 20ak godina
<ivoks> i kaj onda kaj nismo nikakvu tvornicu otvorili 35 godina
<ivoks> one ionako zagadjuju
<ivoks> :)
<Neuromanc> jutro
<drj_cro> nice http://talk.maemo.org/showthread.php?t=67181 
<drac0> ova ehrvatska i bug, pa to su sve debilchek do debilcheka
<Neuromanc> reci draco
<Neuromanc> sto te ljute
<drac0> krivi ljudi na krivim mjestima
<drac0> prilozi su ima zaqurac
<drac0> valjda se spremaju pola sata prije priloga, samo da nesto natrkeljaju
<drac0> uzas
<drac0> no ok nista cudno, pa cijela drzava je takva :)
<ivoks> svi smo takvi
<ivoks> sto prije skuzimo da smo svi djubrad, to se mozda prije pokrenem
<ivoks> al ne...
<ivoks> likovat cemo nad sanaderom, linicem, bandicem, ovim onim, a onda 5min nakon toga maznuti 3 olovke iz ureda u drzavnoj firmi
<drac0> e upjavo to
<drac0> i jos hrpa takvih primjera
<ivoks> pa da
<Neuromanc> ima nas koji radimo u privatnim firmama
<ivoks> ima, ali onda maznes wc papir, jer privatnici nemaju za olovke :D
<drac0> ivoks, naravno cim maznemo te 3 olovke gledamo da ima 14:59 da mozemo baciti maglu s joba jel
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> kradja je kradja
<drac0> ivoks, evo nesto za tebe, http://www.appbrain.com/app/crazy-snowboard/com.ezone.Snowboard
<ivoks> ja bordam na pravom snijegu
<SilverSpace> ja na krivom
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ulovio se netjk flipera i ne miche se od ipoda
<ivoks> Ne skija se bilo gdje. Sljeme ili Bjelolasica kad su Hrvati u pitanju "nisu u modi", jer tko će te tamo vidjeti.
<rsedak> je li se nekom dogodilo da je dobio mail s obaijesti za "complimentary subscription" na eWeek? inace to kosta 125USD godisnje
<ivoks> ne :)
<rsedak> nisam navikao da bi takav mail bio i istinit. Nudili su mi milione USD da mi prebace na privatni racun, ali ne i pretplatu na mjesecnik :-)
<ivoks> No, unatoč krizi, i ove ćemo zime nakon Nove godine na graničnim prijelazima svjedočiti nepreglednim kolonama onih koji su krenuli put skijališta - sa sarmama u gepeku umjesto skija.
<ivoks> pa vidis kamo vodi link
<rsedak> :-) istinito, i sve to na kredit od 12 rata, ttaman do sljedece sezone .-)
<rsedak> link vodi na eweek.com :-
<ivoks> pa debili koji dizu kredit da bi isli na skijanje su .... well, debili
<ivoks> naravno, u to ne racunam ekipu koja digne kredit, pa nadje sponzora, pa zaradi 5x vise :)
<ivoks> jedva cekam vidjeti whistler :)
<ivoks> kad smo vec kod skijanja
<drj_cro> ah.vrijeme je da se pode kuci...
<ivoks> ijao, pazi ovo:
<ivoks> 0cm 24h
<ivoks> 34cm 7 dana
<ivoks> 154cm baza
<ivoks> 404cm sve zajedno
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> 4 metra snijega
<Mmike> gdje?
<ivoks> whistler
<SilverSpace> Zimovanje u Austriji si je i Sanader osigurao
<Mmike> SilverSpace, eheheh :)
<layo> kako instalirati ati driver? i ati control centar
<layo> x1600 je rijec
<layo> kad pokrenem ati control center ne događa se ništa
<layo> a kad pokrenem iz konzole amdcccle
<layo> amdcccle already running!
<SilverSpace> http://www.pcworld.com/article/214026/ubuntu_rocked_in_2010_but_can_it_last.html
<layo> zelim napraviti slijedecu stvar imam monitor samusng 24 " i plazma tv koji podržava rezoluciju 1024 x 768 , želim da na svako mmonitoru imam full rezoluciju ali da mi je ekran isti na svakom
<SilverSpace> layo: forum
<layo> :(
<SilverSpace> google
<layo> neznam sta da napisem u google
<layo> jel m isve radi
<SilverSpace> ati ti ovdje nitko ne koristi
<layo> a zelim da mogu podesiti svaki ekran zasebno
<layo> a da je clone
<layo> tj to je i moguce
<layo> ali mi sve sve zbrcka
<layo> npr na jednom ekranu su mi paneli i docky a na drugom ekranu icone od computera i diskova
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UtBeobpTcmk
<layo> kako uopce mogu vijdeti koje drivere koristim?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlW5c4tInvY
<ivoks> o lol
<SilverSpace> one man band
<ivoks> kako vidjeti driver koji koristis
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks>  /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<ivoks> vjerojatno postoji i bolji nacin
<layo> ajmo ovako
<layo> sad sam namjestio da plazma ima svoju rezoluciju a monitor svoju, kako da namjestim da je monitor samsung defaultni monitor
<layo> jer mi je sve na plazmi a zelim da mi je i na plazmi i na monitoru ili barem na monitor pa da prebacujem povremeno na plazmu sam metodom drag & drop
<ivoks> sa intel grafikom i ostalim open source alatima, koristi se standardni ubuntu program za namjestanje rezolucija
<ivoks> sa atiem fakat ne znam
<layo> to sam i napravio
<layo> i to radi
<ivoks> ponavljam
<ivoks> 16:41 < ivoks> sa intel grafikom i ostalim open source alatima, koristi se standardni ubuntu program za namjestanje rezolucija
<ivoks> tamo se moze namjestiti gdje ce koji ekran biti
<ivoks> a sa atiem, ne znam
<layo> iako neznam koji ce mi k.. onda ati cataylist control center kojeg nemogu niti pokrenuti
<ivoks> on ima svoj neki control panel
<ivoks> ili sta vec
<ivoks> jesi guglao?
<budz0r> layo: probaj sa grandr aplikacijom
<budz0r> ili ako ti je drazi CLI imas xrandr
<ivoks> ne znam hoce li ati  s time raditi
<budz0r> vrijedi probat
<budz0r> nisam ni ja sasvim siguran
<ivoks> grandr?
<ivoks> pa onaj standardni alat izgleda bolje :)
<budz0r> gui za xrandr
<ivoks> i radi sve isto
<budz0r> istina
<budz0r> ali mu to ne sljaka
<ivoks> i koristi isti backend
<ivoks> pa onda nece ni grandr
<ivoks> jedan i drugi koristi RandR
<ivoks> koji je to ubuntu?
<layo> 10.04
<layo> sad sam nesto uspio sa onim monitors opcijama u preferenes
<layo> ali sve je tak zbrčakono
<layo> panel jedan je na jednom ekranu drugi na drugom 
<layo> aaaaaaaaaa :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> zgasi TV
<layo> uspio sa ggrandr
<ivoks> slozi sve na monitoru
<layo> hvla puno
<ivoks> i onda clone
<layo> :)
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da si ti probao taj program
<ivoks> jer ono, to je standardni nacin
<ivoks> taj u Preferences
<layo_> uspio djelomicno
<layo_> opet sve zbrcakno :(
<ivoks> sto znaci zbrckano?
 * ivoks ide van.
<ivoks> jesi updjetao sustav?
<layo> ovo je vec za poluditi
<ivoks> zasto ne ostanes i odgovoris na pitanja?
<hbogner> pozdrav
<layo> evo me
<layo> :)
<ivoks> jesi updajetao sustav?
<ivoks> imas sve najnovije pakete?
<layo> da
<ivoks> sto znaci zbrckano?
<layo> znaci na plazmi mi se nalazi gornji panel application system places itd....
<layo> i docky
<layo> a na monitoru 24 " se nalate ikone computer i particije diska
<layo> znaci sve sto je na jednom je podjeljeno na dva
<layo> skoro pa pola pola
<ivoks> dobo
<ivoks> i sad udji u onaj program za postavljanje rezolucije i monitora
<ivoks> ne grandr, vec onaj koji dodje s distribucijom
<layo> od systema
<ivoks> system - preferences ...
<layo> aha
<ivoks> iskljuci plazmu
<ivoks> u tom programu, ne na plazmi
<layo> lijevo je prikazana plazma a desno 24 " ekran
<layo> kontam
<layo> isvaki ima svoj urezoluciju
<ivoks> jesi iskljucio?
<layo> jesam
<ivoks> ako se ne varam, mozes ih povlaciti da ih slozis kako zelis
<layo> tako je
<ivoks> stavi plazmu desno od monitora
<layo> jesam
<ivoks> stavi na monitoru rezoluciju 1024x768
<layo> jesam
<ivoks> i sad klikni clone display
<layo> nema te opcije
<layo> same image in all monitors
<layo> to ima
<ivoks> onda to
<layo> dalje
<ivoks> i, jel ti sad klonirana slika?
<layo> je
<ivoks> onda, di je problem?
<layo> ali ne zelim ovako rezoluciju na monitoru
<layo> kontas
<layo> zelim da svaki ima svoju rezoluciju
<ivoks> pa ne moze ti slika biti klonirana a da svaki ima svoju rezoluciju
<layo> to sam prije dok sam imao nvdijinu graficku mogao
<layo> mogao
<ivoks> ne znam kako si to mogao
<ivoks> logicki mi nema smisla
<layo> e sada moguce da je bio laptop u pitanju pa je razolucija pasala
<layo> ali poprilicno sam siguran da sam imao to i na kompu ovom napravljeno
<layo> logika je da nema logike
<ivoks> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/205924-15-resolutions-clone-mode
<ivoks> You can't have a clone with different resolutions. 
<layo> ma dao bi lijevu ruku da sam imao 
<layo> :)
<layo> ok
<SilverSpace> osto si bez ruke
<SilverSpace> :)
<layo> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<layo> boliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<layo> ajmo ovkao
<layo> ovako
<obruT> jel se kuzi tko u windowse ?
<layo> u sta
<ivoks> mozes sloziti virtualni display
<rsedak> kakve prozore? Weluxove?
<ivoks> http://ubuntuforums.org/showpost.php?p=6811134&postcount=3
<rsedak> krovne, fasadne?
<SilverSpace> evo profesor se kuzi :)
<rsedak> hehehe za dan dva ce izbaciti LO3.3.0.2 AKA RC2
<rsedak> Siel:-)
<rsedak> SilverSpace: :-)
<obruT> rsedak: ti sigurno kuzis windoze :) kak promjenit default temp direktorij ?
<ivoks> mozes i ovo probat
<ivoks> xrandr --output LVDS --mode 1280x800
<rsedak> obruT: mozda u registryu?
<layo> aticonfig: No supported adapters detected
<ivoks> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1024x768
<rsedak> ljepo ga otvoris s regedit i trazis izraz temo
<ivoks> zamijenit 1280x800 i 1024x768 s onim sto zelis
<rsedak> kad ga nadjes provjeris je li to taj podatak i zamjenis
<rsedak> ili da ja idem trziti u reg pa ti bacim citavu putanju?
<ivoks> obruT: ln -s 
<layo> kako da monitor 24 " bude deafultni umjesto plazme
<layo> tj da sve bude na 24" ovaj da bude kao produzetak :)
<obruT> rsedak: nasao, hvala svejedno :)
<rsedak> obruT: i gdje se nalazi? :-)
<obruT> ma treba promjenit temp/tmp environment varijable :)
<rsedak> vidi vidi :-)
<rsedak> zakrzljao sam :_)
<rsedak> fakat tako jednostavno
<obruT> pa i ja se cudim za windoze :)
<rsedak> e sad za sustav ili korisnika?
<ivoks> layo: xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS
<obruT> ma za korisnika dovoljno :)
<obruT> instaliravam faking vmware klijenta, nazalost radi samo pod windozama pa sam upogonio windoze na vbox-u :)
<ivoks> uostalom
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<ivoks> pa stvarno
<rsedak> "U usporedbi s lani skijaških aranžmana prodaje se - više!?!"
<rsedak> cool
<rsedak> i to od 10-19%???????
<rsedak> Na sljeme, na Sljeme, na Sljemeeee
<SilverSpace> hebes snjeg
<Neuromanc> roby:)
<layo> sta radi ta naredba?
<ivoks> koja?
<SilverSpace> Minesweeper nikad to nisam rijesio
<ivoks> kak ne?
<layo>  xrandr --output VGA1 --left-of LVDS
<rsedak> u gitu objavljen LibreOffice 3.3.0.2 :- biti ce kompiliranja :-)
<ivoks> stavlja VGA1 output lijevo od LVDS-a
<rsedak> da vidimo sto su sad dodali/izmjenili po pitanju poruka
<ivoks> ah, u biti, ti imas komp
<ivoks> ne laptop
<ivoks> pokreni xrandr
<ivoks> to ce ti reci sto imas
<layo> samo sek
<layo> http://pastebin.com/SWuQshMM
<ivoks> DVI-0 i VGA-0
<SilverSpace> Minesweeper grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<layo> da sta sa time
<layo> plazma je spojena preko hdmi>dvi pretvarača
<layo> a monitor klasika vga
<ivoks> xrandr --output VGA-0 --left-of DVI-0
<layo> sta bi se trebalo dogoditi
<layo> jer se ne godađa nista
<layo> osim sto ekran malo se zacrni i vrati u normalu
<ivoks> pa jel imas sliku na oba?
<layo> da istu kao i prije
<layo> zbrcaknu
<ivoks> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/X/Config/Resolution
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> http://webcafe.static.net.hr/i/igrice/pljacka/pljacka.html
<ivoks> hahaha
<dinosb> :)
<ivoks> udjem u ducan
<ivoks> hocu kupit maslinovo ulje
<ivoks> SMS/Podravka - Italija
<ivoks> Neki proizvodjac iz Makarske - Grcka
<ivoks> Zvijezda - Spanjolska
<ivoks> *Poljoprivredna udruga Tribunj* (!!!!!) - Made in EU
<ivoks> pa nabijem ih sve
<ivoks> kraj toliko maslina ne mozes kupiti maslinovo ulje
<SilverSpace> ja si iz Istre donesem
<hbogner> ja iz okolice biograda, stiglo jucer :D
<ivoks> na to se svodi
<ivoks> moras si sam napraviti ili donijeti
<Mmike> :) bas uzas :)
<dinosb> dobro je i dok se to moze :)
<HmmZ0r> bozicni keksi, bas su fini : http://tinypic.com/view.php?pic=ie0bw8&s=7 :)
<Mmike> Jel' netko probao ovo?
<Mmike> http://piwik.org/
<HmmZ0r> nop
<HmmZ0r> a splunk jel neko trosi mozda ?
<HmmZ0r> http://www.splunk.com/
<HmmZ0r> ili mi moze preporucit nesto slicno
<HmmZ0r> Neuromanc: ping :)
<Neuromanc> pong
<Neuromanc> splunk je ok koliko sam vidio
<Mmike> aj plz, odite na ovaj url: http://x.pbf.hr/~mike/piwiktest.html
<ivoks> This is a piwik test page! 
<hbogner> This is a piwik test page! 
<ivoks> ne znas :D
<dodobas> error 420
<dodobas> brainfucked admin
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> taj piwik je alternativa google analyticsu
<Mmike> i izgleda skroz nelose
<dodobas> daj nam link na admin sucelje?
<hbogner> http://x.pbf.hr/~mike/piwik/
<hbogner> ali nek nam da user i pass
<ivoks> Error: Username & Password not correct
<hbogner> je, meni to stalno javlja
<hbogner> nikako pogodit ž:D
<chaky> drac0: alo, e andro 2.3 se vec pojavljuje u oxygen romu i ginger villain
<ivoks> pozdravi andru
<Mmike> zgodan je piwik
<Mmike> brijem da cu upogonit to
<hbogner> Mmike, mi jos cekamo user i pass :D
<Mmike> hbogner,  :)
<dodobas> Mmike: ne budi pizda...
<ivoks> kak sam ja tebi dao za ubuntu-hr?
<ivoks> daj ti meni tako za x.pbf.hr :D
<SilverSpace> http://itmanagement.earthweb.com/features/article.php/3917826/Ubuntu-Myopia-Continues-Among-Users.htm
<Mmike> e, vish!
<Mmike> mogo bi to slozit za ubuntu-hr
<Mmike> a?
<Mmike> kaj brijete?
<Mmike> ajmo, bar jedan glas trebam! :)
<Mmike> i tak ce bud to poslije odrzavat, micat :)
<Mmike> mislim, kufer
<Mmike> ne mozemo slozit sam tak
<Mmike> trebalo bi na svaku stranicu metat onaj javascript
<Mmike> nema smisla
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> samo analize statistike 
<budz0r> jebote, saw 3d je fakat brutalan
<SilverSpace> ?
<ivoks> ajde slozi
<ivoks> grafice i to
<ivoks> Mmike: pa to je wordpress
<ivoks> Mmike: ima template
<ivoks> Mmike: neki dio koda se uvijek ucita
<ivoks> footer ili header
<ivoks> tsss... i on radi web stranice...
<Mmike> web aplikacije, moli mlijepo! :)
<Mmike> ok, slozim
<Mmike> pa ce mi netko onda pomoci za te templateove
<Mmike> lik ima 8procesorski stroj
<Mmike> i mysql gore
<Mmike> i load average 10
<Mmike> mysql jede 100% proca cijelo vrijeme :)
<hbogner> caj+rum= :D
<SilverSpace> cha
<drac0> chaky, vidjeh to jos jucer, gingervillian ;)
<drac0> chaky, cekam dok izadje nesto stabilno, ne zuri mi se, defrostonja 6.1a radi super
<budz0r> oj
<budz0r> ima netko ovdje carnet duo, trio
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zar wikipedii fakat treba 16M $?
<ivoks> pa mislim, to su prilicni novci
<ivoks> a sumnjam da ce te novce vidjeti oni koji pisu clanke
<ivoks> to je milijon na mjesec za struju?
<ivoks> ostalih 4 za hardver i place
<ivoks> ne znam, mozda ne vidim nesto, ali to mi se cini jako puno
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> bitka za zagreb, posljednji bastion gdje jos ima nesto novaca
<Selac> zna li netko nesto o psybnc
<rsedak> koja bitka, koji zagreb?
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-21
<MmikeMRMA> i opet novi kernel :)
<sale> budz0r: Table './Joomla/smf_log_errors' is marked as crashed and last (automatic?) repair failed
<sale> ajd nabaci repair cijele baze ;-)
<MmikeMRMA> Dobra baza, dobra! :)
<MmikeMRMA> Fakat moras imati hrabrosti, puno, za baciti produkciju u mysql :)
<sale> Mmike: uvijek nam mozes pretociti podatke u PostgreSQL. SMF i WP su kompatibilni, afaik :-)
<Mmike> WP ne preporuca postgres
<Mmike> bar nije preporucao kad sam zadnji put gledao
<Mmike> s tim da SMF/WP, jednostavne su baze
<Mmike> pa ajd
<Mmike> i ako ti umre forum, sta sad
<sale> ako umre forum, repair baze
<sale> u ovom slucaju se corruptala jedna tablica, pa samo dio foruma ne radi
<sale> ne zapisuju se logovi
<Mmike> kak se to cesto desava?
<sale> corruptanje ili kako se javlja greska?
<Mmike> corruptanje
<Mmike> e, sale
<Mmike> ti se kuzis u WP i forum, right?
<sale> znam ono sto mi treba :-)
<sale> reci
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> zabrijali smo staviti opensourcani a-la google analytics na site
<Mmike> medjutim, da bi to radilo kako spada treba staviti neki javascript na svaku stranicu
<Mmike> moze li se to kroz wp/smf templateove?
<Mmike> http://piwik.org/
<Mmike> to je softver
<sale> yup, mislim da je dovoljno staviti u template foruma i WP-a.
<Mmike> http://x.pbf.hr/~mike/piwiktest.html
<Mmike> to je testna stranica koja ima taj javascript
<Mmike> pa haj baci oko na nju
<Mmike> ja bih ovo slozio sad, pa da onda poslozimo templateove?
<Mmike> imas sad vremena?
<sale> imam nesto, da
<Mmike> ok, odoh onda posloziti ovo, javim kad jesam :)
<Mmike> http://piwik.org/faq/plugins/#faq_20
<Mmike> tu pise da ima i wp plugin
<Mmike> isto i za mediawiki
<obruT> obozavam linux i ssh... trebam se spojit iz intraneta na nekoliko direktno nedostupnih hostova... openvpn-om spojen u vpn, lokalno dignio n virtualnih interfejsa, za svaki host po potrebnim portovima dignuo ssh tunele s port forwardingom, a svemu tome pristupam iz windowsxp virtualne masine koja se vrti u virtualboxu :)
<obruT> kemija samo takva, ali radi :)
<sale> Mmike: za SMF... u Sources/imeteme/index.template.php dodas js kod odmah ispred </body>
<drac0> obruT, lol
<drac0> cini se jednostavno, nisi li mogao jos malo zakomplicirati :)
<obruT> pa u nacelu je jednostavno :) sve s osnovnim alatima :)
<ivoks> dosta
<ivoks> idem reinstalirati
<ivoks> svidja mi se unity
<ivoks> brzo se naviknes, treba jos neke stvari dodati
<ivoks> al treba mi sustav koji radi trenutno :)
<ivoks> vim: command not found
<ivoks> hereza
<obruT> ivoks: vim je hereza, vi je way to go :)
<ivoks> mislim da na vi briju sam budale :)
<ivoks> sto to vi ima a da vim nema? :)
<ivoks> s druge strane, vi ne podrzava normalne danasnje tipkovnice
<ivoks> ono, home, end, lijevo-desno...
<obruT> vi "ima" obskurne OS-ove :)
<obruT> uostalom na linux distrama vi = vim, ali vim-minimal :)
<ivoks> kako kojim
<obruT> pa sto ima jos koja linux distra da distribuira originalni vi ?
<ivoks> ne znam, ali na nekima je vi = vim
<Mmike> obruT, ok, javim
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> sale, ok, javim :)
<Mmike> ivoks, podrzava, podrzava :)
<Mmike> vi podrzava sve :)
<Mmike> samo nema micanja kad si u INSERT modu :) onda si u liniji i linija je tvoj svijet :)
<ivoks> pa stisni Home kada si u insert
<ivoks> ili End
<ivoks> ili strelice lijevo desno
<ivoks> ok, lijevo desno mozda cak i radi
<Mmike> radi radi
<Mmike> kako nebi radilo
<Mmike> HOME = crtl-a :)
<Mmike> end = ctrl-e :)
<ivoks> dakle, ne radi :)
<Mmike> dakle, radi :)
<ivoks> kad stisnes Home tipku, ne radi
<Mmike> radi, stisnes ctrl-a
<Mmike> to je home
<ivoks> ne samo da ne radi
<ivoks> nego napise zvrljotine
<Mmike> :) radi tocno kako treba, ivoks :)
<Mmike> i meni je vim drazi
<Mmike> najvise me smeta sto se u insert modu ne mogu setati gore-dolje samo tako
<ivoks> ne radi jer u vrijeme kada je vi nastao, Home tipke nije bilo
<Mmike> bilo je, zvala se ctrl-a
<Mmike> i radi i dan danas
<ivoks> ne govorim o naredbi u programu, govorim o tipki na tipkovnici
<Mmike> koristis li ti ctrl-a/ctrl-u/ctrl-w/alt-. i slicno dok tipkas u terminalu?
<Mmike> ja uopce ne koristim home/end i ine tipke
<Mmike> tj, vrlo rijetko, na svakom laptopu to drugacije stoji, pa mi je lakse sa ctrl
<ivoks> mozda imas preveliku tipkovnicu :)
<Mmike> los mi je vi sto ne farba source
<Mmike> i sto nema onaj status line 
<Mmike> al' na debianima nema vima po defaultu
<Mmike> nisam siguran, mislim da dugo nije nit na ubuntuu dolazio
<Mmike> pa se isplatilo nauciti osnove :)
<ivoks> dolazio je vim-minimal
<ivoks> al na serveru u zadnje vrijeme dolazi vim
<ivoks> na desktopu i dalje vim-minimal
<ivoks> stvar je vrlo glupa; nema mjesta na desktop cdu da se stavi cijeli vim
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> i tako sam odustao od desktop CDa od kad sam otkrio minimal cd :)
<ivoks> pa imas u alternate installeru 'CLI'
<Mmike> je, i 700 MBova moram cuclati
<ivoks> ako instaliras ubuntu-desktop paket, to sve ti se ionako instalira :)
<Mmike> Tako je, al' cuclam onda
<Mmike> i cuclam recentne verzije
<Mmike> a ne outdated sa CDa
<Mmike> o pobogu
<Mmike> zasto je nano defaultni editor? :)
<ivoks> cak nije ni nano
<ivoks> nego nano-tiny :)
<ivoks> ah, ne, taj je u installeru
<ivoks> nano je default na desktopu jer ga ex-windows korisnici lakse mogu koristiti nego vim
<ivoks> uostalom, ima i puno linux korisnika koji ne kuze vi
<Mmike> ovo je server
<Mmike> mislim, ja ga sad isto kenjam
<Mmike> preko 10 godina se bavim unixoidima
<Mmike> i tek sam pred 2 godine poceo koristiti vim :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> treba napraviti alias vim='sudo apt-get install vim ; vim'
<Mmike> ima onaj neki kufer
<Mmike> na debianu je to bilo
<Mmike> pokrenes to nesto
<Mmike> i on ti je wrapper oko shella i apta
<Mmike> i kad kazes, npr: joe /etc/apt/sources.list
<Mmike> on prvo vidi jel' ima joe instaliran, ako nema, instalira ga
<Mmike> i less i awk i sve to sto nema a treba ti :)
<ivoks> poceo mi se telefon rebootat nesto cesto
<Mmike> jesi ga tooro?
<Mmike> rooto?
<ivoks> brijem da je to do setcpua :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj mi koristimo php-cgi?
<ivoks> zato jer smo imali stroj s malo rama
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> fakat :0
<ivoks> [54412.731157] nautilus[5030]: segfault at 28 ip 00007faa73eefc4c sp 00007fff5ef22750 error 4 in libnautilus-brasero-extension.so[7faa73ee7000+b000]
<Mmike> kako je super kad ti se klijent javi na skype
<Mmike> i objasni ti da je sve napravio
<Mmike> i da samo bacis oko
<Mmike> i restartas mu servis
<Mmike> i jos ti kaze 'hvala' na kraju :)
<ivoks> pa s kim ti inace radis? :)
<Mmike> s debilima koji kazu 'ne radi miiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii'
<Mmike> ili 'sporomijeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee'
<Mmike> ko ovaj neki bilmez
<Mmike> koristi neki ORM koji mu je napravio SELECT sa 40 JOINova
<Mmike> (baza mu ima 12 tablica, samo da se zna!)
<Mmike> i veli da mu sporo radi
<ivoks> ja se trenutno borim s jednim problemom u mysqlu
<Mmike> no shit, mysql nema pojma sto bi napravio sa 40 joinova, query planer ode u kravarsko
<ivoks> (2013, "Lost connection to MySQL server at 'reading authorization
<ivoks> packet', system error: 0")
<Mmike> i napisem mu kveri 'normalno' (sa 40 ORova iza WHEREa), e, al' nemre, ORM to slaze, kak ce on to sad :) 
<Mmike> razlicite verzije klijenta/servera?
<ivoks> sve na istom stroju
<ivoks> zanimljivo je da se desava samo s jednom bazom, a ima ih nekoliko
<ivoks> tak da sumnjam na fuckup u aplikaciji
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> a google jesi pitao?
<ivoks> ma bolje da ne znas koje su sugestije
<ivoks> 'povecajte timeout na 10 sekundi'
<ivoks> je da... mos mislit
<ivoks> to je client side error
<ivoks> server prekida vezu ako nema odziva unutar 5 sekundi
<ivoks> klijent ceka beskonacno
<ivoks> tak da brijem da je ili php mysql bug ili NLO
<ivoks> a u biti
<ivoks> nije na istom stroju
<ivoks> fak... znam gdje je problem :)
<Mmike> e?
<ivoks> 32bitni klijent, 64bitni server
<Mmike> ivoks: auto-apt
<ivoks> http://bugs.mysql.com/bug.php?id=28359
<Mmike> ivoks: ma da? Koji fail! :(
<Mmike> hoh, ovo je dobro za znati
<Mmike> thnx :)
<ivoks> fora je kak mysql to ne zeli popraviti
<ivoks> stalno seru kak to nije mysql bug
<ivoks> vec da svi ti ljudi imaju strganu mrezu
<ivoks> dobit cu popizditis... ove prijenosne cd przilice nis ne valjaju
<ivoks> [55496.350103] usb 2-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 3
<Mmike> ivoks, pa to su postovi iz 2007me!
<ivoks> [12 Nov 2009 14:37] Abhijit Shanbhag 
<Mmike> sale, jesil' tu?
<ivoks> jel jos uvijek postoje 650MB CD-i?
<ivoks> otkatd su stavili ovaj brasero umjesto onoga sto je bilo prije, 75% CDa bacam u smece
<ivoks> BraseroReadom got killed
<Mmike> tak sam i ja
<ivoks> BraseroReadom disconnecting BraseroReadom from BraseroChecksumImage
<Mmike> dok nisam kupio novu przilicu
<ivoks> Session successfully finished (brasero_burn_record brasero-burn.c:2868)
<ivoks> koji bog on pretvara iso u bin toc
<ivoks> Mmike: ova je przilica stara 2 mjeseca
<ivoks> idem vidjet hoce li radit taj cd
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> piwik radi
<chaky|work> ni meni brasero ne radi, neki dan sam pokusavao na 3 racunala skopirati jedan CD. Naravno, nije proslo. K3b je odradio posao.
<SilverSpace> brasero i meni serucka ponekad
<drac0> meni isto usrao par cd/dvd-a, odhebo ga odmah nakon toga
<SilverSpace> ja przim sa gnomebakerom
<guruHari> Help, trebam jednu dobru dušu za pomoć oko programa za video edit Kino :)
<SilverSpace> nikad kino nisam koristio
<SilverSpace> ?? pitanja
<SilverSpace> ?? pitanje
<SilverSpace> hebate
<guruHari> Pa u Edit modu tipkica play pušta film bez zvuka u 10x većoj brzini od normalne
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno se to da namjestiti
<guruHari> Na netu sam skužio da se to događa when Kino can't get exclusive access to the sound-output hardware
<guruHari> ali nemaju nekih konkretnih rješenja
<ivoks> opet na ext4
<obruT> jel backupiras ? :)
<guruHari> ne
<ivoks> obruT: vracam iz backupa
<ivoks> kino sam davno koristio i nisam imao problema sa zvukom
<drac0> ivoks, here-here :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol sta te muche pitanja :D
<ivoks> i natrag na mavericku
<Mmike> zasto je defaultna boja za komentare u vimu 'jakoteskocitljiva plava'?
<ivoks> da ih ne vidis :D
<SilverSpace> drac0: uvjek zaboravim naredbu :))
<SilverSpace> http://preyproject.com/download
<SilverSpace> hm bas mi nije jasna ideja vodilja
<ivoks> kad ce se vise sve prebacit
<ivoks> no konacno
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se baterija manje trosi nego kad je gore Task Manager
<SilverSpace> izgleda da se nakon nadogradnje chromiuma vise ne rusi flash
<SilverSpace> jos malo pa ce misevi i govoriti http://bit.ly/i9UARS
<drac0> SilverSpace, sta je ovaj prey?
<drac0> mislim jel to radi, si probao?
<Mmike> Kako ocistiti iz filea sve osim zadnjih 5 linija, bez pomoci privremenog filea?
<Mmike> tail -5 nekifile > nekifile
<Mmike> naravno, ne radi :)
<ivoks> vim
<SilverSpace> drac0: instalirap ali ne kuzim taj prey ? prebedast sam za to :)
<ivoks> Mmike: tail -n 5?
<Mmike> ivoks, tail prebrise file
<ivoks> aha
<drac0> SilverSpace, bas budem da vidim u cem je fora :)
<ivoks> vim
<Mmike> vim iz skripte?
<ivoks> vim -c
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P6le8ETTv-8
<drj_cro> cat nekifile|tail -5 > nekifile
<ivoks> TIMTOWTDI
<drac0> SilverSpace, alt+tab mi rusi compiz u nattyu :D
<drj_cro> mmike:a sad vidio da zadnje 5 onda cat nekifile|head -n-5 > nekifle
<Mmike> drj_cro, nemre to :)
<Mmike> shell ubije nekifile odmah
<Mmike> http://mywiki.wooledge.org/BashPitfalls#cat_file_.7C_sed_s.2BAC8-foo.2BAC8-bar.2BAC8_.3E_file
<ivoks> ili sed naravno
<ivoks> s time da je ovo cat file | sed debilno
<ivoks> sed -i -e
<Mmike> ivoks, cim imas redirekciju, ubio si file
<Mmike> tak da
<drj_cro> al mozes u nekifle2
<Mmike> ne vidim kako bez privremenog filea
<ivoks> ah, trebao sam dalje citati :)
<ivoks> sed -i
<ivoks> to je bez redirekcije
<drj_cro> onda perl/vim
<ivoks> vim -c je bez redirekcije
<Mmike> ivoks, jeps
<Mmike> thnx :)
<Mmike> moze i ed/ex
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> vim -c = ed/ex
<Mmike> al' isti kufer
<Mmike> tmp file se koristi
<Mmike> samo sto ga vim napravi za tebe
<ivoks> vim -n
<SilverSpace> drac0: hm meni ne
<drac0> SilverSpace, to sad nakon danasnjeg update, al cudno nije bio compiz update
<SilverSpace> meni ne radi kocka
<ivoks> tak vam i treba kad ste me onako zajebali
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> :D
<SilverSpace> :P
<SilverSpace> da imi nekog zajebemo :)
<SilverSpace> nikako da odstopam uho
<ivoks> idem zvat servisera za ves masinu
<ivoks> ljudi, uzivajte
<ivoks> al prije neg odem
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/milo-dzukanovic-se-povlaci-s-funkcije-premijera.html
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> stopama sanadera
<drac0> a mozda se i jaca ugleda na kolegu susjeda :D
<SilverSpace> aha babe nisu kukavice
<SilverSpace> joj kak si obrisem config datoteku
<dodobas> SilverSpace: nije to nista...
<dodobas> backaupiram ja 90Gb podataka... i zaboravim par Kb iz /etc :D
<SilverSpace> jovo nanovo sve konfoguracije
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> pa...sad sam vise prebacio u ~
<dodobas> tako da ne ovisim o sustavu
 * Mmike ima sve u ~
<dodobas> Mmike: ti imas i / u ~
<SilverSpace> 2.850
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> ne bas sve :0
<SilverSpace> blamaza lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5pDJq_UgPWM
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjaH7TNfZmM
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/dual-screen-ubuntu-based-tablet-kno-to-ship-this-month/
<Mmike> o debiane sjeban li si
<Mmike> ffmpeg
<Mmike> potrgprestar
<ivoks> sale: ti to ozbiljno? :)
<Mmike> ?
<ivoks> !
<sale> ivoks: da
<sale> ivoks: thx
<ivoks> sale: mislio sam da imate evidenciju o tome :)
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> dajte vas dva
<Mmike> ili nastavite private ili recite  o cem se radi :)
<ivoks> bas nis nije bilo na private :)
<sale> ivoks: svoje imamo ;-)
<Neuromanc> [17:21] <Mmike> o debiane sjeban li si
<Neuromanc> zakaj kre prica pod mmikeovim nickom?
<SilverSpace> hrkljush
<budz0r> sale: Joomla.smf_log_errors | check | status   | OK 
<chaky> budz0r: ajde pogledaj sto je s rssom od foruma. U xml datoteci nedostaje <author> polje.
<sale> budz0r: da, Mmike je repairao bazu
<budz0r> chaky: a kaj da mu ja radim :)
<budz0r> smf je takav DREK!
<budz0r> chaky: kaze netko ne nakoj stranici, Note: "To prevent spam e-mails, some developers do not include the <author> element."
<budz0r> *na nekoj
<chaky> ne email, vec forum nickname
<budz0r> chaky: svejedno
<chaky> a dobro onda.
<budz0r> mozda je to fichr novog smf-a
<chaky> onda mi nema smisla pustati rss s foruma ovdje, kao sto je do sada bilo. :(
<budz0r> a mozda se to da nekako rijesit
<budz0r> iskreno, sad mi se bas i ne da time bavit :D
<chaky> ma Ok, nisam ni mislio sada odmah.
<chaky> moram restartati x-e
<ivoks> Standard and Poor’s , jedna od tri vodeće globalne bonitetne agencije, snizila je danas ocjenu Hrvatskoj s BBB na BBB-, što je najniža ocjena unutar investicijskog razreda.
<ivoks> wee ha
<ivoks> ne kuzim, koliko trebamo past da skuzimo da se moramo promijeniti
<Mmike> :) ivoks, hvala na rekapitulaciji :)
<Mmike> ivoks: baci oko: www.njuz.net
<ivoks> EU zahteva da Srbija zabrani čučavce, širom zemlje nemiri
<ivoks> :DDDD
<ivoks> Ceo svet priznao zaveru protiv Srba
<ivoks> Najavljeno poskupljenje mita u državnim institucijama
<HmmZ0r> prejako
<ivoks> Unija državnih institucija Srbije najavila je od Nove godine drastično povećanje visine mita u svojim ekspoziturama širom Srbije. 
<HmmZ0r> međutim iz srpskog udruženja teoretičara zavere tvrde kako ovo priznanje „ide na ruku Hrvatima koji samo čekaju pogodan trenutak da napakoste Srbiji“. :)
<ivoks> BABUŠNICA, 14. decembar 2010, (Njuz) – Marko Todorović iz Babušnice uspeo je da izgradi poslovnu zgradu i pokrene privatnu firmu potpuno legalno, bez ijednog podmićivanja službenika u državnoj administraciji. Ovaj preduzetnik javio se Njuzu sa svojom neverovatnom pričom, a naša ekipa je tragom vesti otišla u Babušnicu u Todorovićevu novoosnovanu špeditersku firmu
<HmmZ0r> Ukoliko se studentkinje odluče za plaćanje ispita u naturi u profesorovom kabinetu, od sada će morati da povedu sa sobom bar još jednu drugaricu. bwhaha
<ivoks> Tuži službu zapošljavanja jer mu je našla posao
<ivoks> traze me 3500kn za 750TB disk
<ivoks> ne znam koje droge ti ljudi uzimaju
<budz0r> 750TB
<drac0> ivoks, GB ili TB :)
<ivoks> GB
<budz0r> a ha
<drac0> sta je to, sas?
<drac0> wtf
<budz0r> ti su gljive jeli
<ivoks> sata
<drac0> haha
<budz0r> ili zabe lizali
<drac0> ko su ti molim te
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> sad bas gledam cijene u njihovom shopu
<ivoks> izgleda da je to cijena za oba
 * drac0 samo lurka na takve i takove web shopove koji furaju 'krive' cijene, pa da ubode opet nesto jeftino :)
<ivoks> pa ono... to su diskovi certificirani za IBM server
<Mmike> drac0, k'o ja svoj SSD :)
<drac0> ivoks, ok ... errr ... i dalje ne kuzim takvu cijenu
<drac0> Mmike, da tako nekako ;)
<ivoks> i jos mi kenjaju da ne ide disk veci od 500GB u stroj :)
<drac0> lol
<drac0> pa dobro tko su ti klaunovi hahahaaa :D
<ivoks> ne znam kaj bi mu opce odgovorio
<ivoks> pa za te novce mogu kupiti 1TB disk
<ivoks> napisati cu 'Za cijenu koju trazite za 2 500GB diska, mogu odletjeti sam u SAD, kupiti 2 1TB diska, vratiti se, montirati ih za 500kn/h i opet ce mi ostati viska'
<Mmike> ivoks, tko ti nudi to?
<ivoks> nek se zna - Megatrend
<Mmike> Message: mysqld[5543]: 101221 12:48:01 [ERROR] 1 client is using or hasn't closed the table properly 
<Mmike> pa jebote, jel' moze taj mysql bez gresaka?!
<Mmike> Stalno neki kufer, al' staaaaaaaaaaaaalno!
<Mmike> ivoks, e,da. :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je normalno, a sto si ti mislio ;)
<ivoks> al IBM kaze da moze i 1TB disk :)
<ivoks> u VB takav 1TB hot-swap disk kosta 323 funte (~2400kn)
<drac0> SilverSpace, ping
<ivoks> 500GB je 1000kn
<Mmike> to neki megaserverski disk?
<ivoks> pa ono, odletit cu tamo i donijeti diskove :)
<ivoks> obican sata 2 disk
<ivoks> mene su nasli jebat...
<drac0> :D
<Mmike> oni koji po hgspotovima i inim kostaju 600 kuna?!
<ivoks> nije isti proizvodjac i nije prosao IBM certificiranje
<drac0> TB je sada cca 700 iole bolji
<ivoks> ali da, najobicniji sata 2 disk
<ivoks> rebrandirani hitachi
<drac0> pardon, 2 tere
<Mmike> drac0, e
<ivoks> pazi, 500GB disk mi nude za 3300kn
<ivoks> http://shop.megatrend.com/Dodaci-za-posluzitelje/Posluzitelji/Po-vrsti-proizvoda/Diskovi/Tvrdi-disk-Express-750GB-HS-SATA-3-5in_pr2979ct753mg753.html
<drac0> nek se zna - frend je radio u megatrendu, sve seljak do seljaka, koma firma
<ivoks> a ovaj 750GB je 2150
<drac0> ne kuzim uopce kako takvi liqovi posluju
<drac0> omg
<drac0> valjda imaju 1 ili 2 na lageru
<drac0> pacaju se godinama
<drac0> daleko su u minusu
<drac0> ivoks, i sad su tebe nasli da si naplate tu lezarinu i minuse :)
<ivoks> http://shop.megatrend.com/Dodaci-za-posluzitelje/Posluzitelji/Po-vrsti-proizvoda/Diskovi/Tvrdi-disk-500GB-3-5in-7200rpm-SATA-1g-_pr1850ct753mg753.html
<ivoks> ma znas kaj
<ivoks> uzet cu memoriju
<drac0> ivoks, zasto pobogu ne posaljes upit u asbis
<drac0> tamo kupi diskove
<ivoks> diskove nek si zadrze, dofurat cu ih iz amerike :)
<drac0> ivoks, ako je memorija za ibm/lenovo servere, budem ti ja sredio
<ivoks> ma vec sam narucio
<drac0> jesu te oderali? :)
<ivoks> ma nisu, ok je bila cijena
<drac0> cek isto megatrend
<ivoks> da
<drac0> di je ovaj SilverSpace, opet je zaspao
<ivoks> ma teraju te da kupis novi server
<ivoks> a necu
<drac0> ma megatrend je gotovo pa pred kljuc u bravu
<ivoks> to za klijenta, ne za mene
<drac0> stalno saltaju ekipu
<drac0> covjek se tamo ne moze ni snaci jer vlasnik ore po ljudima
<drac0> samo prodaj-prodaj-i-prodaj
<drac0> zato ekipa i uvaljuje sve i svasta na bijedan nacin
<drac0> ne bi li sebi zadrzali job
<drac0> koma
<drac0> a kao posluju dobro sa serverima
<drac0> i imaju hrpu robe
<ivoks> evo i dokaza:
<ivoks> http://www-03.ibm.com/systems/xbc/cog/Withdrawn/x3200/x3200hdd.html
<ivoks> sad cu im tocno reci koji disk zelim
<SilverSpace> drac0: kaj ocessss
<ivoks> 43W7577
<ivoks>  ili 43W7573
<SilverSpace> pesa setaj
<drac0> SilverSpace, ajmo ;) https://wiki.ubuntu.com/BugSquad
<ivoks> ni lijevo ni desno, imate/nemate?
<drac0> ivoks, 43W7627 ;)
<ivoks> ne treba im to
<drac0> hmm di ovo smeche od ff 4 beta drzi plugins
<ivoks> jebemti linux
<ivoks> govno mi bas mora octiati koji je to disk
<ivoks> ne zelim to, zelim da mi procita laznu etiketu
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: .mozilla
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma nije tamo
<SilverSpace> drac0: ma je ohes da ti nacrtam 
<ivoks> ste vidli ovo
<ivoks> http://djwong.org/programs/bogodisk/bd_graphs/
<SilverSpace> drac0: .mozilla/plugins
<drac0> SilverSpace, ma je da, al nema plugins, sve neka smecha folderi
<Mmike> graficiiiiiiiiiiiii :)
<SilverSpace> reci ti nama kaj ti zelis
<drac0> :D
<drac0> ivoks, ides dobar site
<drac0> ha!
<Mmike> jel' vam cudno sto vecina ljudi sto dodje na www.ubuntu-hr.org i www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum to radi sa windoza? :)
<drac0> mos si mislit kako ovo amd smeche vrti flash preko grafe
<drac0> a proc na 62% mater im lazljivu
<drac0> Mmike, ma strasno da, provokatori :)
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> znam!
<ivoks> lik je procitao da je maksimalni kapacitet server 2TB
<ivoks> pa je zakljucio da to znaci 4 x 500GB
<ivoks> i on radi u servisu
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> netko bi mu trebao objasniti da je 2TB limit zbog kontrolera i particijske tablice
<drac0> aha a nije zakljucio 2x1TB
<ivoks> al da mozes unutra staviti i 2x1TB
<ivoks> glupan, joj
<drac0> dobar servis nema sta
<drac0> shkvadro servis :)
<Mmike> ajte malo s androida po www.ubuntu-hr.org
<Mmike> ajte ajte
<drac0> da bude bolji grafich ha :)
<Mmike> vish
<Mmike> mogli bi staviti i mobilni sadrzaj :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes slozio 
<SilverSpace> daj link
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> samsec
<Mmike> nemrem :)
<Mmike> tj, moram ti account otvorit
<Mmike> cek, mozda mogu javno metnit
<Mmike> sam malo
<SilverSpace> aa
<Mmike> nesh sam bio naletio
<Mmike> sec
<SilverSpace> ok
<Mmike> samsec, telf
<ivoks> to moze biti javno
<ivoks> jer nista ne skrivamo
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lQlIhraqL7o
<Mmike> budem, za minit
<Mmike> sam da tu popravim nest
<Mmike> kako da dodam neki line iza neke linije?
<ivoks> Mmike: nisi valjda promijenio sve fileove na disku?
<ivoks> eto, bio sam kulturan
<ivoks> Ono sto je vaseg servisera vjerojatno zbunilo je deklarirani maksimalni
<ivoks> kapacitet od 2TB, pa je zakljucio da to znaci 4 x 500GB. Medjutim, to je
<ivoks> ogranicenje kontrolera za logicke diskove; klasika za starije LSI
<ivoks> kontrolere.
<ivoks> cak bi rekao i edukativan :D
<efactusa> Hey everyone I just want to thank you all for the wonderful OS on behalf of me and the people of france and the crew at http://www.myefact.com we wouldnt have been able to do half of what we do if it wasn't for Ubuntu so THANKS UBUNTU DEVS!!!!!
<drac0> ivoks, bas si isao na finjaka :D
<drac0> edukativnog finjaka haha
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> i sad svi klikcu na link od spamera :)
<Mmike> ma, moram u 250 vhosts fileova dodati ovo:
<Mmike>         RewriteEngine On
<Mmike>         RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI} !404.html
<Mmike>         RewriteRule .* /404.html [R,L]
<Mmike> i to mora biti unutar <Virtualhost> </VirtualHost>
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> ne mozes to u conf.d staviti?
<ivoks> efactusa: promasio si ceo fudbal
<SilverSpace> vidi sto moj netjak vozi nece ni jednog drugog tog si izabrao http://slike.hr/slike/p/photopro21210123_c2fcc.jpg
<ivoks> necak
<Mmike> ivoks, nemrem, zato kaj ostalih 1500 domena mora ostati kak' je bilo
<Mmike> i sad sam upravo dobio nalog da ne tako
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> nego samo Redirectat index.html i index.php na www.tadomena.com/this/not/exists
<drac0> andro, http://bitURL.net/axkb
<Mmike> http://jessicacutie.com
<Mmike> jel' radi nekom ovo?
<ivoks> :DDD
<ivoks> http://jessicacutie.com/asdfara
<ivoks> Apache/1.3.41
<Mmike> 404?
<ivoks> da
<drac0> Mmike, lol kakvu to pornjavu spamas :)
<Mmike> ok
<SilverSpace> hm
<Mmike> ok, gotov :)
<Mmike> sacemo daklem piwita upalit
<Mmike> http://ubuntu-hr.org/piwik
<SilverSpace> http://font.ubuntu.com/rupee/
<ivoks> Mmike: pa kaj nema os?
<Mmike> kak nema?
<ivoks> ne vidim
<SilverSpace> dobar ovaj piwit
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> na sredini
<ivoks> samo treba pratiti kak server radi
<Mmike> izmeju 'last visits' i visitor countries
<Mmike> ivoks, pratim ja grafice, nish se ne brini :)
<ivoks> tamo je List of Kerywords
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ceksec
<SilverSpace> ni kod mene nema
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> netko ga je maknuo
<ivoks> evo, sad sam stavio
<ivoks> winxp najcesci :)
<Mmike> a nemres, to si samo sebi sad stavio, nekom drugom se ne vidim
<Mmike> ne kzuim tocno zasto, budem istrazio
<ivoks> Windows Me?! :)
<Mmike> to sam i ja pao na dupe kad sam vidio
<ivoks> netko je ozbiljno outdated :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: moj frend jos ima Me
<SilverSpace> zato kaj ima licencu :)
<Mmike> neki sitebot upravo srce forum
<drac0> lol win me
<drac0> :D
<drac0> strasno
<drac0> prestrasno!
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> hebate sad to treba prevesti :)
<drac0> :D
<drac0> Mmike, 3 android visitora, to si ti sve priznaj :)
<Mmike> :) jesam, skup s tobom i ivoksom :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: ja 
<Mmike> oo, pardon
 * Mmike se ispricava
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> :D
<drac0> haha
<drac0> neka neka, ima nas
<drac0> al win me, jos sam u cudu
<SilverSpace> sa delfina
<SilverSpace> drac0: mozda moj frend
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> ma daj
<drac0> e pa sram te bilo sto ti je frend a da mu nisi utuntu gore zavaljao :)
<drac0> kako mozes pustiti covjeka da se pati sa win me
<drac0> djizus :D
<SilverSpace> hebiga ima firmu i samo tu licencu
<SilverSpace> drugo radi ubuntu
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> a nesto mora vrtit na windoze
<drac0> kako rekoh, prestrasno! :D
<drac0> Mmike, a pazi reze
<drac0> full hd reza ko i netbook/tablet reza :)
<drac0> naime ova mi je top-class reza, 1512x945
<SilverSpace> sad da vidimo jel ce iOs registrirat
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> iPod
<Mmike> Ste vidli kak su grafici zabavna stvar, a? :)
<Mmike> odo u podrum
<Mmike> brb
<Mmike> u biti
<Mmike> odo rebootat stroj
<Mmike> doso novi kernel
<Mmike> a ja nisam rebooto
<Mmike> eh :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> odoh i ja u k...
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nisam jos
<Mmike> tek se instaliralo
<Mmike> sad cu ja to :)
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> rebooting now :)
<MmikeDOMA> rebooted :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> vratio se i ja
<SilverSpace> medvedi dobili u gostima redbull
<drac0> dobili medjedi
<drac0> odoh ubit ok
<drac0> ajte noc
<dinosb> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> oo
<dinosb> tko pod drugim rupu kopa, dvije srece grabi :))
<MmikeDOMA> odo elc
<MmikeDOMA> pusa
<dinosb> silverspace:moze pitanje u vezi ubuntua?
<dinosb> opcenito onako, nakon koliko vremena treba reinstalirat sustav(ako je uopce potrebno)?
<dinosb> itko zna iz iskustva možda? :)
<ivoks> reinstalirat?
<ivoks> pa ako ga koristis normalno, zasto bi reinstalirao?
<dinosb> kolega ima hardy-a instaliranog prije godinu dana, pa me zanima samo dali se s vremenom uspori?
<ivoks> ako se ne zapuni disk preko 90%, nema razloga da se uspori
<dinosb> ivoks: hvala puno
<dinosb> :)
<ivoks> ext datotecni sustavi nisu skloni fragmentaciji u mjeri u kojoj su to ntfs ili fat
<ivoks> neki ce cak reci da se ne fragmentiraju
<dinosb> logicka particija, da
<ivoks> al ako predjes 90%, onda je panika :)
<ivoks> onda se ponasa kao fat/ntfs
<ivoks> pise gdje stigne
<ivoks> registry je isto bitan element zbog kojeg se windowsi uspore
<ivoks> sama ideja registrya nije losa, ali je izvedba katastrofa
<dinosb> to me zanimalo, taj prag, jer znam da je na Winu vec negdje na 40% popunjenosti spada upotreba diska
<ivoks> gnome ima nesto slicno, ali sve zapisuje u flat file (xml), dok windowsi imaju binarni file
<dinosb> cuj, nakon 10 godina wina, ubuntu je blagoslov :)
<dinosb> prije par mjeseci, ja cistio prefetch folder(po milijunti put) i reko: wtf? onda sam skinuo 10.04 i polako se privikavao
<dinosb> i samo se kajem što nisam ranije prešao na Ubuntu :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sve ima svoje prednosti i mane
<ivoks> da nije tako, svi bi koristili jedno
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-22
<ivoks> meni se na windowsu ne svidja to nadostukavanje podrske za mrezu i vise korisnika
<ivoks> za razliku od unixoida koji su tako zamisljeni od pocetka
<dinosb> a bas za windows kazu da je user-friendly, to je najveci paradoks
<dinosb> da
<ivoks> user-friendly je navika
<dinosb> da, samo navika
<CrazyLemon> top gear is out! :)
<dinosb> odoh
<dinosb> laku noc
<ivoks> dobro jutro
<drj_cro> jutro
<ivoks> zdravo
<MmikeMRMA> mkjk
<Rodick> bok momci
<Rodick> potrebna mi je pomoc
<Rodick> zapravo imam pitanje
<MmikeMRMA> to je lijepo :)
<Rodick> :) 
<dodobas> mi volimo kad netko ima pitanja
<drac0> postovanje
<drac0> zivili
<Rodick> zanima me mogu li ubuntu da ubacim u ovu masinu System Model: KT400-8235  BIOS: Phoenix - AwardBIOS v6.00PG Processor: AMD Athlon(tm) XP 1800+,  MMX,  3DNow, ~1.5GHz Memory: 768MB RAM Card name: RADEON 9550       
<Rodick> imam dva racunara pa razmisljam dal da ubacim i u ovu stariju iz 2003 (iz prethodno prilozenog). Stvarno mi se svidja Ubunta kao OS.
<MmikeMRMA> Rodick, mozes
<dodobas> Rodick: pa trebalo bi raditi....
<MmikeMRMA> Rodick, malo si kratak s RAMom, al' da, trebalo bi raditi
<MmikeMRMA> mozda da probas xubuntu, on je, kao, optimiziran za slabije konfiguracije
<Rodick> vazi i hvala vam puno momci, sve najbolje
<Mmike> Nazdravlje! :)
<Mmike> ?? pitanje
<Mmike> ? pitanje
<Mmike> ! pitanje
<Mmike> ?? pitanja
<Mmike> ?? chacky bot ti ne radi
<Mmike> chaky, sta bi s botom?
<drac0> ?? chaky
<drac0> chaky je flashao bota
<drac0> i sad ne radi :)
<drac0> Mmike, super ovaj piwik
<drac0> grafichi, grafichi :)
<Mmike> drac0, ne lose
<dodobas> hebo ih mysql...
 * drac0 misli da na ovome kanalu ima previse mysql mrzitelja :)
<ivoks> :/
<ivoks> kako ljudima objasniti da ne pretrcavaju ulicu ako vec postoji podhodnik :/
<ivoks> pogotovo ako si star :(
<Mmike> dodobas,  :)
<drac0> ivoks, a ako si invalid
<drac0> pa nemozes u podhodnik
<drac0> ako u podhodniku ne radi ona dizalica za kolica
<drac0> kao sto je tu kod mene slucaj
<drac0> pa jadna starica gura 50-tak metara valjda supruga u kolicima dok prolaze auti
<ivoks> onda neces pretrcavat cestu
<drac0> naravno svi joj hebu mater i sviraju
<ivoks> kao sto je ovaj deda danas i poginuo
<drac0> to je osnovna kultura i mentalni sklop, kojeg na ovim prostorima nema
<drac0> naravno da sad ne globaliziramo, a moramo, riba smrdi od glave
<drac0> ivoks, di je to bilo?
<ivoks> ljubljanska-duzice krizanje
<ivoks> pred menom
<drac0> ajoj
<SilverSpace> jutroooo
<drac0> oy SilverSpace
<ivoks> pogodio ga kamion
<drac0> SilverSpace, si vidio, ne pretrcavaj cestu ok
<SilverSpace> pucnjava u dubravi zastitar mrtav
<SilverSpace> drac0: zimi ne izlazim van :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, hebate ko da s medvjedom pricam :)
<SilverSpace> skoro :)
 * drac0 je dobio mandarine s korchule, kupujmo hrvastko (tm)
<SilverSpace> lol ako nema kineskog
<drac0> hmm nadasve zanimljiva web stranica :) http://bitURL.net/axm7
<drac0> ha!
<drac0> daklem, jedan proizvod u hr varira i po 100 kn
<drac0> http://www.nabava.net/trazilica.php?q=wd20ears&x=0&y=0
<drac0> kakvi dumperi
<drac0> valjda rade s 2% marze
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> vrhunski zakon o trzhishnoj utakmici
<drac0> pazi to je na proizvod od 700-800 kn
<drac0> sta da je 7-8k kn
<drac0> :)
<ivoks> drac0: imas ti kod koga nabaviti ibm diskove? :)
<drac0> ivoks, mogu pitati :)
<drac0> samo mi daj PN
<ivoks> drac0: 43W7577
<drac0> ivoks, mail sent
<drac0> javim ti
<drac0> ivoks, koliko kom. i kada?
<ivoks> http://www.streetprices.com/Computers/PC_Hardware/Disk_Drives/SATA/750GB/IBM-43W7577-SP16957855.html
<ivoks> pa od ceg rade te sidkove
<ivoks> 560$
<ivoks> http://www.buyibmparts.com/43w7577.html
<ivoks> 614
<ivoks> isss...
<drac0> ivoks, R1?
<ivoks> drac0: da
<ivoks> drac0: dva komada
<drac0> ivoks, ok
<drac0> ivoks, bolesne su im cijene, fakat ne kuzim
<drac0> mislim disk ima malo bolji aktuator i mehaniku, al to danas ima svaki noviji >1TB disk, koma
<drac0> SilverSpace, oho 42 mege updatea [natty]
 * drac0 mrzi ove ofucane-stoljece-stare bozicne pjesme sto se vrte na radiju
<ivoks> i sam u kuci
<drac0> ivoks, poslan upit u msan da li imaju na lageru, megatrend nesto kenja :)
<ivoks> megatrend kenja?
<ivoks> od megatrenda sam ja vec dobio info
<ivoks> tj., nisam jos, al valjda budem :)
<SilverSpace> chromium je u kujcu
<drac0> ivoks, kenja (citaj: uvaljulje muda pod bubrege)
<drac0> ivoks, lenovo ured preporucuje uzimati lenovo/ibm server robu kod msana radi dobavljivosti i usluge ;)
<ivoks> meni se sve cini da cu ja otic do lab2000 i slozit novi server
<drac0> sta im to vec znacilo :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, imas ff 4 beta :P
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gl-tmGfQrzs&NR=1&feature=fvwp
<ivoks> postoji li mogucnost da ne mogu bilo koji disk upiknuti u taj ibbm
<ivoks> malo mi je smijesno dati 6000kn za dva diska
<SilverSpace> drac0: sad mi u adres baru ne ispisuje link
<drac0> ivoks, dam sjec ruku da ce bilo koji HS disk raditi na tom serveru
<drac0> ivoks, sta gugl kaze
<ivoks> ne znam kak bi to uopce googlao
<drac0> i da, ne da je smijesno, nego je retardirano djizus
<drac0> ivoks, guglaj PN od servera pa povezano sa diskovljem
<drac0> sigurno nesto ima
<drac0> brb
<ivoks> mislim da cu uzeti jedan svoj disk i otici provjeriti
<ivoks> is.
<ivoks> neki susjed nabio gange
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sv4Hpz-GI3g
<ivoks> drac0: ma zajebi to
<ivoks> kupit cu neki disk od 750GB i probat
<ivoks> sad jos da nadjem tko ima 750GB diskove :)
<ivoks> SilverSpace: dobar je mali :D
<ivoks> bit ce glumac
<drac0> ivoks, bas sam htio reci sad da jos nadjes 750GB diskove :)
<ivoks> trazim seagate NS seriju
<ivoks> al to ovi nasi ducancici nemaju
<drac0> yep
<drac0> ns je ok
<drac0> imam ja jedan evo ;)
<drac0> radi vec 2-3 god besprijekorno
<ivoks> znam da rade
<ivoks> samo di da nadjem novi seagate 750NS do sutra
<drac0> errr ... no where :)
<drac0> a i to sto nadjes treba paziti da nije neki reparirani, vraceni, wuteva disk
<ivoks> http://www.instar-informatika.hr/hard-disk/seagate-hard-diskovi/
<ivoks> 1400kn
<SilverSpace> hebes knjige daj neke igracke 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, zakon je mali :D
<ivoks> nikad cuo za ove
<drac0> ivoks, evo msan javlja da nema
<drac0> ivoks, imaju 2TB SAS
<drac0> 2400+pdv
<drac0> sto je ok cijena kad pogledas ovaj od prije :D
<ivoks> 2tb sas :D
<ivoks> http://www.magazinrs.hr//artikl.asp?code=ST3750330NS
<drac0> pardon, 2300kn+pdv
<drac0> dam se kladit da ce radit ta barakudica :)
<drac0> ivoks, mislim budi pametan ;)
<drac0> uzmi, probaj da li radi
<drac0> ako ne radi, vrati ga
<drac0> reci da disk ne radi
<drac0> nek ti vrate pare :)
<drac0> ako sumnjas da li ces moci vratiti, fino umotas disk u rucnik, popnes se na stolicu, dignes ruku u visinu plafona i pustis disk na plocice :D
<drac0> nema vanjskih fizickih ostecenja
<drac0> nema unutarnjih
<drac0> akutator mrtav :)
<drac0> cisto ovak na glas razmisljam ...
<ivoks> :)
<drac0> inace ovo nisi cuo od mene :)
<ivoks> ma treba meni disk
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Tvrdi+disk+750.0+GB+WESTERN+DIGITAL+RE3+BLUE+7502ABYS%2C+SATA%2C+32MB+c.%2C+7200+okr%2Fmin%2C+desktop&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051510&id_artikl=051.510.126
<ivoks> uzet cu ovo; dobavljivo je odmah
<ivoks> garancija je 5 godina
<drac0> je da, ali
<drac0> blue serija
<ivoks> ak ne radi, stavit cu ga sebi
<ivoks> blue je lose, black je dobro?
<drac0> blue je smeche, green je dobro, black je zakon
<ivoks> ima i:
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Tvrdi+disk+750.0+GB%2C+WESTERN+DIGITAL+Caviar+Black%2C+SATA%2C+32MB+cache%2C+7200+okr.%2Fmin%2C+za+desktop&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051510&id_artikl=051.510.080
<ivoks> jos jeftinije
<drac0> isus
<drac0> pa to uzmi
<drac0> kome treba ovo je izvrsna kupnja
<ivoks> sad moram naci vodilice za diskove za hot swap
<drac0> lab2k
<drac0> msan
<ivoks> nisam njihov partner jos, pa ne znam jel imaju
<Mmike> ivoks, kako izlistati sve cronjobove od svih usera na stroju?
<Mmike> btw, magazinrs ima cijene na webu koje su s popustom za gotovinu
<ivoks> evo ga
<ivoks> http://www.msan.hr/katalog/CatalogDetails.aspx?prodId=119247
<ivoks> drac0: mozes mi ovo saznati jel imaju ^^
<ivoks> drac0: ?
<ivoks> dva komada
<ivoks> ako imaju, postanem im partner :)
<drac0> ivoks, cek posaljem upit
<ivoks> drac0: imas pivu
<drj_cro> mmike: probaj cat /var/spool/cron/crontabs/*
<ivoks> Mmike: kak to mislis?
<ivoks> drj_cro je dobro rekao, tamo se nalazi cronjobovi
<Mmike> drj_cro, to! :) thnx :)
<drj_cro> mmike: np :)
<Mmike> ja imao brije poput for user in `cat /etc/passwd | cut -d':' -f1' ...
<Mmike> mrzim sam sebe kad cat trosim uzalud
<Mmike> cut -d':' -f1 /etc/passwd
<ivoks> sad mi je zao sto sam memoriju uzeo u megatrendu
<ivoks> mogao sam sve u msanu
<Mmike> ja bas gledam
<Mmike> da imam neke megazahtijeve za serverom
<Mmike> pa kupim managed dedicated server negdje
<Mmike> to dodje oko 300 dolara mjesecno
<Mmike> a zvjer strojevi
<drac0> ivoks, poslano, traze, cekam odgovor :)
<ivoks> ok :)
<ivoks> drac0: ako imaju na lageru, mrak... ako nema, nema veze... mogu pricekati iza nove godine
<drac0> ivoks, ako imaju proslijedim te kontaktu pa s njom sve dogovoris ;)
<ivoks> drac0: moze, hvala
<Mmike> s njom :)
<drac0> da s njom, da samo znas koja bomba
<drac0> sad je jos ljepsa kako je rodila
<ivoks> tko to? :)
<Mmike> a daj sliku, znamo da imas :)
<drj_cro> e stvarno treba imat m*da za ovo http://www.collegehumor.com/video:1944934
<ivoks> a ovo
<ivoks> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Tvrdi+disk+1000.0+GB%2C+WESTERN+DIGITAL+Caviar+Black%2C+SATA%2C+64MB+cache%2C+7200okr.%2Fmin%2C+za+desktop&option=artikl&id_kategorija=051510&id_artikl=051.510.110
<drac0> ivoks, komplikazha as ususal
<drac0> karaju ih da moraju navuci sto vise partnera
<ivoks> drac0: tko? sta? msan?
<drac0> ne moze mi sada opet van sistema provjeriti da li je dostupno, sef joj stoji iza ledja
<drac0> da msan
<ivoks> pa postat cu partner, daj kontakt :)
<drac0> dam ti kontakt pa ako imas volje javi se, postani parnter, pa tek onda pitaj :)
<drac0> hebate koja birokracija, uzas
<ivoks> osim ak ne naplacuju to partnerstvo :)
<SilverSpace> ou
<SilverSpace> hebate kaj med moze biti gorak
<ivoks> moze biti i ikisel
<drj_cro> ah ovo me nasmijalo http://www.google.com/chromeos/demolab/
<ivoks> a med od kestena je gorak, da
<drac0> SilverSpace, kesten? :)
<drac0> zakon, ko i guiness
<drac0> :)
<SilverSpace> jedino za caj je dobar ako ga zasladis
<ivoks> naviknes se
<SilverSpace> drac0: da kesten
<drac0> najbolji
<drac0> to i livada
<drac0> al planinska livada ;)
<ivoks> ti medovi
<ivoks> ko da se fakat od kestena rade
<SilverSpace> ovaj je cista priroda 
<ivoks> a ono, rade se od onoga sto pcela zriga
<SilverSpace> glina kostajnjica
<ivoks> livada ili suma, opet je to pcela probavila, pa povratila, a ljudi se dive kako je dobro
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> lol
<SilverSpace> ko i ona najskuplja kava luvak
<SilverSpace> tak nekak
<drac0> iz dreka :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> macjeg dreka
<drac0> to be precise :)
<drac0> koma
<SilverSpace> sto veca govna to bolje
<ivoks> porezni broj
<ivoks> pa porezni broj je oib, kaj ne
<drac0> ivoks, oib da
<ivoks> U polje Žiro račun dopušten je unos samo znamenki
<ivoks> pa kaj su ovi pak pusili
<ivoks> ziro racun ima crticu
<drac0> hahahhaaa :D
<drac0> a nis ti bez crtice onda :)
<ivoks> s obzirom da ispod pitaju koja je banka u pitanju
<ivoks> zakljucujem da ne treba broj od banke :)
<ivoks> gle koji mail dobijem:
<ivoks> Molim Vas da mi javite kako se mogu naručiti na pregled očne pozadine.Dijabetičar sam tipa 2 (na terapiji tabletama),
<SilverSpace> gledam kaj god radio ne prelazi mi 600mb ram
<drac0> ivoks, ??? :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, upogoni neki virtualac pa da vidis
<SilverSpace> youtube jedino pojede
<drac0> SilverSpace, pardon, upogoni 10-tak chromium tabova :)
 * drac0 ide zdrmati neku jaku kavu ...
<dodobas> u PM stam moram rootat android da bi podrzao ext fS?
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> android podrzava ext2/3 (neki cak i 4)
<ivoks> ono sto moras je particionirati karticu
<ivoks> pretpostavljam da zelis koristiti sd karticu za instalaciju programa
<ivoks> da bi particionirao karticu, moras biti root... ili, stavis karticu u komp i sve tamo obavis :)
<CrazyLemon> ako koristis amon ra recovery onda mozes iz recoverya particionirat karticu
<ivoks> za to mora biti root
<dodobas> ne...
<dodobas> treba mi FS koji nema ogranicenje od 2gb
<dodobas> vfat to nije
<ivoks> ?
<dodobas> 2gb za jednu datoteku
<ivoks> to je nesto drugo :)
<ivoks> fat32 ima 4gb limit
<dodobas> e... i ne kuzim zar je tako tesko bilo ostaviti podrsku za hebeni ext2
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> tko to nema podrsku za ext2?
<ivoks> sta ti mislis sto je ext3?
<ivoks> ext2 sa journalingom
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Mala pomoc do Praga -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5364.msg29383#msg29383
<dodobas> pa da 'ne-rootani' telefon moze mountat ext2 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Vraćanje GRUB bootloadera nakon instalacije Windowsa -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6962.msg29382#msg29382
<dodobas> ma znam ivoks 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Vraćanje GRUB bootloadera nakon instalacije Windowsa -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6962.msg29381#msg29381
<ivoks> pa ne rutani telefon moze mountat ext2
<ivoks> rutani telefoni nemaju nikakve dodatne instalacije
<dodobas> pa to...
<dodobas> *eto
<ivoks> sto eto? :D
<dodobas> ovaj ne moze... samsung galaxy
<dodobas> javi...ne ispravna kartica... 
<ivoks> ma ima podrsku za ext2
<ivoks> kako si particionirao disk?
<dodobas> pa probao i jednu particiju
<dodobas> probao bez particije cijeli device
<dodobas> ne kuzim na sto mislis?
<ivoks> ne gle...
<ivoks> ako se dobro sjecam, android ocekuje prvu particiju da bude fat
<ivoks> druga je ext2/3, a treca swap
<dodobas> hmm...
<ivoks> da provjerim...
<dodobas> probao sam vfat/ext3 ali bez swapa
<ivoks> http://android.modaco.com/content/htc-hero-hero-modaco-com/293461/how-to-partition-sdcard/#entry1077896
<ivoks> ali ext2 ti nece koristiti za spremanje
<ivoks> vec za aplikacije
<dodobas> da li 'aplikacija' moze pristupiti tome
<dodobas> da moze nesto spremiti
<ivoks> ne direktno
<ivoks> ali mozes napraviti link :)
<dodobas> e onda je to za k
<ivoks> nije to za k
<obruT> to je za p
<ivoks> nego ti brijes gluposti
<ivoks> vfat nema ogranicenje na 2GB za pocetak
<dodobas> dobro 4
<dodobas> ali opet 
<ivoks> a ako zelis da telefon radi nesto za sto ti treba root, onda rootaj
<dodobas> e... o tome se radi
<obruT> afaik dovoljno da ne stani image punog dvd-a :P jebo takav FS
<dodobas> pretpostavljao sam da ce moci mountat nesto linuxoidno
<ivoks> ili probaj napraviti link s nekim od file managera
<ivoks> pa moze linuxoidno
<ivoks> samo sto ti ne kuzis linux :)
<dodobas> kako mogu napraviti link ako to ne vidim?
<ivoks> tko moze mountat externe particije?
<ivoks> sve petar ili root?
<ivoks> skini si neki terminal, instaliraj
<ivoks> i koristi ga za to
<dodobas> ivoks: ali rootanje nije opcija...
<dodobas> pricas mi o mountanju...a kako onda mounta vfat FS sd card?
<ivoks> ja zelim da bude snijeg, ali ne smije biti mokro
<dodobas> magjiom?
<ivoks> pa kao root :)
<ivoks> a ti nemas pristup rootu
<ivoks> i sad hoces root mogucnosti, ali da ne budes root
<ivoks> jebo bi se da ne udje
<ivoks> sorry kaj ti to tak moram rec :D
<dodobas> ivoks: jedno moze drugo ne moze a sve podrzva
<dodobas> kao da gledas snjeg kroz prozor
<ivoks> moze sve
<dodobas> ili pornic...
<dodobas> sorry kaj ti to tak moram rec :D
<ivoks> al da bi izveo to sto zelis, moras biti root
<dodobas> mslim....koji je problem bio automountat ext2 partciju
<dodobas> kao sto mounta vfat
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim
<ivoks> jel bas aplikacija mora pristupiti ext2-u?
<ivoks> ili samo zelis nesto staviti gore?
<dodobas> samo mi trba fs na kojim mogu spremiti datoteku vecu od 5gb
<dodobas> *4gb
<ivoks> kroz aplikaciju ili prebaciti s kompa?
<dodobas> da aplikacija moze pisati po toj datoteci
<ivoks> moras rootat
<ivoks> po defaultu, android za sdcard pretpostavlja da je fat
<ivoks> kao i vise manje svi uredjaji na svijetu :)
<ivoks> kartica niti ne dodje s ext2 particijom
<dodobas> ma jasno, ali ...
<dodobas> try mount vfat
<ivoks> ext2 particije i swap su samo hackovi da se dobije vise mjesta
<dodobas> on fail try mount ext2
<dodobas> report error
<ivoks> pa eto, prijavi bug
<ivoks> to je feature request
<ivoks> siguran sam da ces sjebat sve ostale koji ext2 koriste za druge stvari :)
<ivoks> Samo par sati nakon krvave pljačke u Dubravi, dogodile su se još dvije. U Malešnici je opljačkana štedno-kreditna zadruga, ali srećom nije bilo ozlijeđenih. U Jurišićevoj ulici je pak opljačkana zlatarna 
<ivoks> bozic je blizu, treba kupiti darove
<dodobas> a da...
<drac0_> ha
<drac0_> http://www.htcphones.net/htc-desire-running-android-2-3/
<drac0_> dodobas, jesi rootao ti taj galaxy?
<SilverSpace> dodobas: evo drac0_ roota badava :))
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> ova dvojica se boje rootanja ko da ce nevinost izgubiti :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: azom dakle
<drac0> negoshta :)
<SilverSpace> nocas netjaku malo pobjeglo, popisao se malo i kaze mama kaj si se popisao,a on nisam mama samo sam se malo oznojio :)
<SilverSpace> koje to malo cudoviste izgovore nade
<drac0> :)
<drac0> dobar je mali, pazi sto dajes za bozicni poklon :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> on voli knjige
<drac0> haha :D
<drac0> super je mali
<drac0> hebo knjige, di su igracke
<Mmike> kako izadjes iz android aplikacija?
<ivoks> nikako :)
<ivoks> stisnes kucicu
<Mmike> i kak ubijem skype?
<Mmike> ok, ubio se sam
<Mmike> grnj
<Mmike> skype radi skroz ok na desireu
<Mmike> na wildfireu je neupotrebljiv
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jecje
<SilverSpace> Windowsi na ARM-u?
<ivoks> skype se trebas odlogirati
<Mmike> http://mmike.dyndns.org/~mario/harma/boogieJamTry1.ogg
<ivoks> nije lose za totalnog amatera
<Neuromanc> :)
<SilverSpace> golovi  jucer medvescak http://is.gd/jesMn
<simcha> pozdrav! moze li mi netko reci kako mogu promjeniti premissionse na automounted fat32 usb disku? Buduci da sudo chmod ... ne daje rezultate
<chaky> simcha: fat32 fs ne poznaje permission
<chaky> ili vlasnistvo, sto vec
<simcha> da znam da ne mogu na samom disku podesavat premissionse, ali mogu na mount point (u mom slucaju (/media/mrcina))
<simcha> potebno mi je iz razloga sto mi jedna aplikacija ne moze pristupiti disku, a trebala bi...
<Mmike> simcha, to moras prilikom mountanjea
<simcha> to sam i ja izguglo, ali nisam ga ja rucno mounto, niti je preko fstaba vec automatski prilikom spajanja uredjaja
<simcha> jel to znaci da ga svaki put moram ja opet rucno mountat?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> sad nebih znao
<Mmike> ja to uvijek na ruke napravim :)
<simcha> ah morat cu i ja onda dok ne osmislim drugaciji nacin. hvala svejedno ;)
<Mmike> nofrx :)
<SilverSpace> simcha: moras napraviti pravilo 
<ivoks> eto, kupio dva blacka
<ivoks> pa ak ne rade sutra, uzet cu ih sebi :)
<SilverSpace> trebao bi i ja jedan
<ivoks> ak ne rade, prodam ti
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Matrični pisač Epson LQ 570 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6948.msg29384#msg29384
<ivoks> danas sam se nagledao rotirki da to nije za vjerovat
<ivoks> a vozio sam se mozda 25km
<ivoks> kaj skype ne radi
<ivoks> samo mi jos to treba
<SilverSpace> ivoks: koliko je to G
<ivoks> 1000
<SilverSpace> tera
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> hajd javi ako ne rade i ako ti ne trebaju oba :)
<SilverSpace> vruci caj otvara sve kanale 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ak skype ne proradi uskoro, zadavit cu nekoga
<SilverSpace> :))
<ivoks> nedam 400kn za jedan poziv
<SilverSpace> fakat ne radi
<SilverSpace> radi
<Neuromanc> zakaj nitko u Klimnom ne napravi ljeciliste blatom...
<ivoks> zato jer glup narod obitava na ovim podrucjima
<drac0> radi skype
<ivoks> meni ne
<drac0> ivoks, da dva blacka idu u raid polje?
<ivoks> da
<drac0> niiice ;)
<drac0> super su blackovi
<drac0> al samo ako ti rade :)
<ivoks> ma radit ce
<drac0> i ja mislim
<drac0> ne vidim razlog zasto ne bi
<ivoks> i vama skype radi?
<drac0> evo probao prije malo
<drac0> to prek andre?
<SilverSpace> radi 
<ivoks> ne, na laptopu
<ivoks> http://news.cnet.com/8301-13506_3-20026408-17.html?tag=cnetRiver
<ivoks> argh
<drac0> radi mi na stroju, ne radi mi na andri,
<drac0> crap!
<drac0> SilverSpace, imam jednu sdcard viska, os da ti slozim goldcard za legend?
<SilverSpace> kk ce mi 
<drac0> hebate mrcino lijena :)
<SilverSpace> fakat mi se ne da zajebavat sa time
<SilverSpace> ovo radi 
<ivoks> London (CNN) -- The chief executive of the airport operator BAA, which is responsible for London's Heathrow, says he will not be taking his bonus for 2010 following the travel chaos caused by heavy snow.
<drac0> aha
<drac0> mozda bi tako i zetovci trebali
<ivoks> onda bi se oni svake godine odrekli bonusa
<drac0> so what, tko meni daje bonus, moram si ga sam zaraditi
<drac0> idu mi na kiflu sva ta ekipa
<ivoks> prica frendica danas
<ivoks> radi u drzavnoj firmi
<drac0> gle stvarno mi je crko skype sada ...
<ivoks> pod pazuom si je pozvala taxi i otisla u solarij
<drac0> ma daj ne seri :)
<drac0> isus
<SilverSpace> zg=bih
<drac0> pas mather dodje mi da se odselim iz ove drzave
<ivoks> i da kaj ja nju optuzujem, otisla je pod pauzom
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0> frend je radio u drzavnoj agenciji godinu dana
<ivoks> ja ne uzmem taxi za napraviti posao, da zaradim
<drac0> kaze da je ekipa odlazila doma u 13h
<ivoks> a ta ekipa pod pauzom uzima taxi da ode u solarij
<drac0> kuzis ti to
<drac0> pa ne vjerujem
<drac0> ovo je preko testisa
<ivoks> ajde taxi da ode na rucak
<ivoks> ali taxi da ode u solarij
<drac0> majke-ti-mile
<SilverSpace> hebate njeni novci :)
<drac0> sta njeni
<drac0> nasi
<drac0> mi je placamo mamicu joj jarechu
<drac0> za sta
<drac0> da bi ona isla pod pauzom u solarij usred radnog vremena
<drac0> pitaj ju sta je odradila taj dan, ne sjeca se sigurno
<drac0> idem se zrigat u wc
<SilverSpace> odi cucka setat
<SilverSpace> :) i ti ga sad seres
<drac0> SilverSpace, ne znam cime se ti bavis ali meni je svaka kuna hebeno zaradjena
<drac0> ovo sto mala drolja ide u solarij pod pauzom govori sve o drzavi
<drac0> sve bi ja to pred zid
<chaky> tako je drac0, reci ti 
<drac0> SilverSpace, a mozda bi i tebe pred zid, sorry kaj ti to tak moram reci :)
<chaky> tko ide u solarij ?
<SilverSpace> drac0: yao kak se ti das sprovocirati :P
<ivoks> cinjenica je da ona dobije placu
<ivoks> cinjenica je da je njen izbor sto ce raditi za vrijeme pauze
<ivoks> cinjenica je da moze otici i u zimbabve, ako ce se vratiti za tih 45 minuta
<ivoks> ono sto je problem...
<ivoks> je sto je njoj palo na pamet zvat taksi i ici u solarij
<ivoks> obje te stvari su luksuz
<ivoks> a vratit ce se na posao i drvit kako nema srece, kako je jadna, kako ovo, kako ono
<drac0> ne zaboravi da je pod stresom
<drac0> od posla
<drac0> tesko je to
<Mmike> Umro skype
<SilverSpace> evo kazu i na twitteru da skype ne radi
<ivoks> gle ovo dvoje
<ivoks> a sto ja govorim vec pol sata? :)
<Mmike> Sigurno da skype ne radi ;)
<Mmike> btw, nije 'dvoje' nego 'dvojica' :)
<ivoks> dvoje
<ivoks> jer SilverSpace je gaytel fan
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> haha
<ivoks> 18:01 < ivoks> kaj skype ne radi
<SilverSpace> a ne radi
<Mmike> ja i dalje tvrdim da skype ne radi
<ivoks> nije istina
<ivoks> radi
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> steta kaj je ovo dubre tako skupo http://www.istore.com.hr/detalji/105/Mac-Mini/2.4Ghz.htm
<ivoks> vidim da nikad nisi imao mac mini :)
<SilverSpace> jel jono danas
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne nisam 
 * Mmike si isto hoce macmini
<Mmike> presuper je
<Neuromanc> :)
<ivoks> ni ti ga nisi nikad imao? :)
<Mmike> jedino sto bi meni bio zatrpan stalno papirima i svime :)
<Mmike> ivoks, ima ga frend, milina je
<Mmike> naravno, nema macos gore :)
<ivoks> dobro, milina je :)
<ivoks> prava je milina kada se sam od sebe zapali
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ovaj ima 2 doma, jedan svoj, jedan curin
<Mmike> na jednom je debian na drugom ubuntu
<Mmike> rade super
<Mmike> nakon sto ih je upgradeirao s ramom
<Mmike> e, ne, serem. Onaj sa G4 procom mu je crkao
<Mmike> Ima samo sa intelom
<Mmike> samo nedam tol'ku paru iz principa
<Mmike> pa mogu si za 5500 kuna kupiti zvjer
<SilverSpace> bas tak
<ivoks> o kak sam mutav
<ivoks> vec 20 minuta debugiram zasto mi wrapper za ipmitool ne radi
<ivoks> a kada ono... nemam ipmitool instaliran
<ivoks> opet ne radi skype
<ivoks> a radio je na trenutak
<HmmZ0r> jel se ume ko u digitale kamere tu i to kakve su i to
<Mmike> frend debugira neki site
<Mmike> ne otvara se ne radi kenja
<Mmike> 40 minuta
<Mmike> da bi skuzio da je site blokiran iz hrvatske :)
<HmmZ0r> Mmike: imas ti veze o digitalnim kamerama
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> taktak
<Mmike> koristio sam ih par
<Mmike> dodjes, snimas, ustekas, prebacis, gledas
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> za oko 1500 kuna ima solidnih
<HmmZ0r> pa uzeo bio ovu toshibu s20 i karticu 16 gb za 1500 
<HmmZ0r> sad ne znam pitam jel to ok sta jazam :D
<ivoks> nabijem ti skype
<HmmZ0r> LD_PRELOAD bro :)
<HmmZ0r> il kako ono bijase za video for linux da radi kamera u skajpa
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> kamera radi bez problema
<ivoks> problem je sto se skype skrsio
<HmmZ0r> ma rade neke, neke ne
<HmmZ0r> meni se zalila frendica i radi joj jedino sa : LD_PRELOAD=/usr/lib/libv4l/v4l2convert.so skype
<Mmike> proradio je skypoe?
<Mmike> nije proradio
<Mmike> drac0, 
<Mmike> jel' te ima?
<SilverSpace> radi neradi
<drac0> Mmike, oy reci
<Mmike> drac0, unspecables
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> kak se zove film
<Mmike> crtic
<drac0> Mmike, despicable me :)
<drac0> HmmZ0r, hebo to pa osim optickog zooma moj desire dere tu kameru :D
<drac0> HmmZ0r, daj si uzmi nesto posteno a ne ovakve kuruze, cemu svrha toga, pa imas onaj eyephone to ti je to
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0> pa da, hebo kameru od cca $150
<drac0> SilverSpace, jono
<drac0> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/at-home-with-jono-bacon
<HmmZ0r> drac0: bro, imam soma i po kuna preporuci bolje :D
<SilverSpace> crko mi jono
<drac0> crko jono :D
<drac0> a koju je liq facu slozio prije nego je crklo
<drac0> mora da je nesto dobro bilo :)
<HmmZ0r> drac0: imas pametnu osim, ima bolja za 2.5 k :D
<drac0> HmmZ0r, pa za te pare indeed bas i nemam :D
<drac0> sony mozda
<drac0> sharp pogledaj
<drac0> al to je to u toj klasi
<HmmZ0r> imas nene ducane
<HmmZ0r> neke*
<Mmike> sto je/tko je jono?
<drac0> ne bas, sony ducan za sony ocito
<drac0> sharp lukni na nabava.net
<aapero> bok
<Mmike> desi pero :)
<aapero> u problemima :)
<aapero> prvi put sam instalirao linux i neznam gdje i kome kukat
<aapero> svi ga hvale da je jednostavan ovo ono, a ja neznam jedan jedini program instalirat
<aapero> ima dobra duša da mi pomogne? (i noga u guzicu je korak naprijed)
<SilverSpace> ubuntu softwer centar ti je pocetak
<drac0> aapero, oy
<drac0> aapero, daj specke stroja i sta si tocno instalirao
<drac0> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<drac0> SilverSpace, hardcore question kaze jono, i have no idea :D
<HmmZ0r> e drac0 aj mi reci o ovom sto mislis, radije nego toshibu : http://www.ronis.hr/?video-kamere/487/video-kamera-sony-dcr-sx15e-black-poklon-torbica/DCRSX15E i necu te vise tlacit obecajem :D
<aapero> ovako: dell xps m1530, ubuntu 10.10 i lemonpos instalirani, lemonpos mi se ruši ili se neće spojit na bazu podataka (ako sam je uopće napravio, neznam jeli uspjela i kako provjeriti)
<ivoks> cini se da se skype probudio :)
<drac0> HmmZ0r, ak to cuda snima u HD-u, uzmi ju jer imas opticki zoom od 50x ako dobro vidim! :)
<drac0> sve ovisi za sto ces koristiti
<Mmike> aapero, eee, huh, ja ti mogu pomoci za pola sata
<Mmike> ne stignem sad ovaj cas
<Mmike> nisam dugo gledao lemonpos
<drac0> HmmZ0r, za neki kucni porno clip ce i eyephone posluziti ;)
<aapero> super :)
<Mmike> neznam u kojoj je to sad fazi i dal' ima smisla
<ivoks> pa ne vidim da taj lemonpos dependa na bazu
<aapero> ima neki nacin da se spojis na moj lap pa da tamo radis sta god hoces? kao teamviewer na win
<ivoks> to se naplacuje :D
<aapero> nije problem platit, samo da radi
<SilverSpace> drac0: to mi je najbolje i have no idea uvjek kaze par puta :)
<drac0> SilverSpace, a ekipa ono ocekuje odgovor isto hebate, a ovaj na brzaka odhebe, i have no idea, ajde boq :D
<Mmike> aapero, :)
<Mmike> aapero, ja ti necu naplatiti nista, samo moras pricekati malo :)
<Mmike> quick, cheap, well, pick any two :)
<aapero> hehe
<drac0> open-source-Mmike :)
<aapero> postoji ovdje negdje PM ili whisper da ti posaljem moju emajl adresu, odoh doma (sad sam na poslu) pa se vratim za 10ak
<ivoks> odi doma pa se vrati
<SilverSpace> kipoduioopppššđđđ
<aapero> vidimo se kasnije onda
<Mmike> anycast? multicast?
 * Mmike ne voli cisco
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj ti sve ne voli tj.volis :)
<Mmike> pa zdrkan je
<Mmike> eto
<drac0> dobre gitre ima ovaj jono sunka mamicu mu jarechu
<Mmike> kipimi0
<ivoks> pa kaj vi gledate jonoa?
<Mmike> koji je to kufer?
<drac0> jacksonice, hellraiser, itd itd
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi naletio kad na to?
<ivoks> Mmike: na sto?
<Mmike> kipimi0
<ivoks> nije kipmi?
<ivoks> kipi mi
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> kipimi0
<Mmike> ne kipimi )
<Mmike> ;)
<ivoks> ponovno te pitam
<SilverSpace> ivoks: zasto ga ne bi gledali slusali?
<ivoks> kipmi ili kipimi
<ivoks> dva ili tri i
<ivoks> copy pejstaj
<drac0> :D
<ivoks> kipmi0 da, kipimi0 ne :)
<Mmike> Kipmi0
<Mmike> fakat :) :) :)
<Mmike> kipmi0
<Mmike> googlao malo, vele da je to ok
<ivoks> pa ak znas sto je IPMI...
<Mmike> a sad znam sve :)
<Mmike> jel' proradio skype?
<drac0> SilverSpace, i have no idea :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> evo ga
<SilverSpace> gitara u ruke
<aapero> dobravečer
<drac0> SilverSpace, nikada necemo saznati za 3. stvar haha :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> prva mu je dobra
<ivoks> 'Ti stalno lažeš, nabijem te na k..., marš u p.... materinu, kad ne budeš u Dinamu prebit ću te', između ostalog je urlao Mamić i stavio kolač u usta.
<ivoks> ja bi ga tuzio za prijetnju
<SilverSpace> kreten
<ivoks> Å ips nije odustao od svog pitanja: 'Ali niste mi odgovorili na pitanje.'
<dodobas> yello
<ivoks> To je bio okidač koji je Mamića do kraja izbacio iz takta. Umalo se ugušio u kolaču mrmljavši nove uvrede punih usta, a kada je došao do zraka zaprijetio je novinaru:
<ivoks> 'Koga ja proklinjem ne može mu se ništa dobro dogoditi', vikao je Mamić i htio baciti ovom stolicu u glavu.' Gadno si se za.... kad si išao mene j....'
<ivoks> to je cista prijetnja
<SilverSpace> novinari su kreteni ali ih razumijem izgubit ce posao ako ne pisu o mamicu
<ivoks> lik je postavio dobro pitanje
<ivoks> prema zakonu Mamicev sin ne moze biti manager igracima u Dinamu
<ivoks> ali je
<ivoks> na to je pitanje ovaj podivljao
<Mmike> ivoks, url
<ivoks> http://gol.hr/clanak/hnl/veliki-incident-u-dinamu-mamic-potpuno-izgubio-kontrolu.html
<ivoks> moralo ga je osiguranje odvuc
<ivoks> eto, taj vodi dinamo :)
<ivoks> mos mislis na sta klub onda lici :D
<SilverSpace> ne mozes rec da ne zna posao
<SilverSpace> ali ponasanje mu je u kujcu
<SilverSpace> bio bi kralj da se zna ponasati
<ivoks> ne mogu rec da ne zna posao?
<ivoks> a sta mu je posao?
<dodobas> trgovina ljudima...
<dodobas> legalno naravno...
<ivoks> Mmike: obecao si covjeku pomoci, di si sad :)
<ivoks> covjek strpljivo ceka
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> ivoks? :) 
<Mmike> ivoks kaj se ti petljas? :)
<Mmike> vec zaradjujemo :)
<ivoks> 20:22 < Mmike> aapero, eee, huh, ja ti mogu pomoci za pola sata
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ok onda
<ivoks> decki si pisu na private :)
<aapero> :)
<ivoks> kaj se rutanjem gubi garancija? :)
<ivoks> rootanjem
<ivoks> ili promjenom OS-a :D
<SilverSpace> ako te uhvate
<SilverSpace> koji sad ante
<simcha> rootanjem se ne gubi garancija buduci da se moze vratit u pocetno stanje da nist ne kontaju
<ivoks> pa ne mozes ako ti krepa :)
<simcha> pa dobro ako ga brickas onda nista ni od garancije ni od telefona, ali samim rootanjem nikom nista
<SilverSpace> hm kak oni mogu v cigli vidit kaj je
<ivoks> mozda ode display
<ivoks> pa ga zamijene i ono... opa
<ivoks> nema garancije :)
<simcha> pa tesko ces dobit ciglu ako mu nisi radio nista sto ne bi trebao :D
<ivoks> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=880465
<simcha> taj forum zlata vrijedi
<drac0> vec je 0.4 izbacio :)
<drac0> ivoks, si probao?
<SilverSpace> tko ce prvi
<drac0> nema zurbe
<drac0> cekam stable
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> al mogao bi
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam
<ivoks> ne radi samo snimanje koliko vidim
<drac0> to mi je ionako nebitno
<drac0> bas bi mogao sad za vikend vidis, hmm ...
<dinosb> bok :)
<SilverSpace> drac0: dugo si cekao :))
<drac0> SilverSpace, lol
<SilverSpace> tesko zabu uvodu natjerati
<SilverSpace> jedino ako zaba nisam ja 
<drac0> bas to htjedoh reci :)
<SilverSpace> na klizalištu na Šalati. I to u nedjelju, 6. veljače, protiv Linza
<SilverSpace> bit ce i na salati
<ivoks> danas sam u mcdonaldsu dobio igrace karte
<ivoks> s likovima iz ebel lige :)
<SilverSpace> eh sad su svuda
<ivoks> Medvescak has regained the top-spot in the league’s powerplay ranking with 29.29%.
<ivoks> svi se boje tog Greg Daya
<ivoks> igrao je za graz prije
<ivoks> a oullet za medvescak
<ivoks> sad su zamijenili uloge
<SilverSpace> nema vise Guidarellija
<sale> hahaha, gledam preview novih stvari u novim epizodama Top Geara. Clarkson vozi stojadina :-D
<SilverSpace> sale: ma daj
<SilverSpace> hebote koji ce to komentari bit
<dinosb> lol
<sale> ajme koji show ce biti u novim epizodama, koliko ludosti sam vidio u zadnje dvije minute :-)
<drac0> sale, lol
<ivoks> http://www.erstebankliga.at/de/playercards
<ivoks> daje ne seri... :D
<SilverSpace> kaj si te dobio
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> roka jakopica
<ivoks> i jos nekog austrijanca
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2010_2011/novosti117.html
<ivoks> odlučio Medvjeđi McMenu uvrstiti u ponudu svih 18 McDonald's restorana u Hrvatskoj
<ivoks> hahahahaha
<ivoks> eto, oni rade posao, a ne Mamic
<rsedak> jutro
<SilverSpace> ivoks: istina ali oni imaju profica
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da, ali dinamo ima vise novaca
<ivoks> pa zasto dinamo ne uzme profica
<ivoks> nego onu neodgojenu prikazu
<SilverSpace> zato kaj nemaju pmeti
<SilverSpace> pameti*
<ivoks> medvescak i cedevita su jedini primjeni novog pristupa sportu
<ivoks> primjeri
<ivoks> svi ostali jos uvijek cekaju da im netko nesto da
<SilverSpace> tocno
<SilverSpace> a da oni nista ne uzvrate
<SilverSpace> medvescak non stop ima neke akcije
<SilverSpace> http://www.medvescak.com/hrv/novosti_2010_2011/novosti115.html
<SilverSpace> po 6000 karata je do sad prodano
<ivoks> http://www.kkcedevita.hr/start.asp?dir=cheerleaders
<ivoks> di uopce oni igraju doma?
<ivoks> podsused
<SilverSpace> ja sam susjer sa davorom rimcem on je sa heerleaders
<SilverSpace> da podsusjed
<SilverSpace> samo kaj ne bi smjeli u toj dvorani igrat medunarodne
<SilverSpace> ali im se gleda kroz prste
<ivoks> hahaha
<ivoks> 'Naš nestanak vezan je uz aktualnu političku situaciju. Znamo neke stvari koje nismo smjeli doznati. Što smo prisutniji u medijima, dulje smo živi', tvrdi par za kojim je policija dva dana tragala po Sljemenu jer su smatrani nestalima.
<ivoks> kak su losi :D
<dinosb> pozdrav svima
<SilverSpace> caj 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29385#msg29385
<SilverSpace> na aplle ima dobar app za ebel ligu
<obruT> nesto je faking struje u kvartu
<obruT> a taman napisao dosta koda :P
<rsedak> obruT: a UPS?
<SilverSpace> ups :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29386#msg29386
<obruT> sva sreca da nisam puno toga izgubio :)
<obruT> ovo mi je prvi nestanak struje na stanu u zadnjih ne znam koliko... i evo, friski ext4 se nije raspao :)
<drac0> bit ce dosta za danas
<drac0> ajte noc ekipa
<ivoks> http://code.google.com/webfonts/family?family=Ubuntu&subset=latin#code
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da je to moguce
<obruT> meni se smuci bilo kakva pomisao na embedanje nekih fontova u web
 * obruT ode corit... laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-23
 * ivoks @ gingerbread
<ivoks> konacno cache za google maps
<drj_cro> kak me lozite na taj android 
<MmikeMRMA> e
<MmikeMRMA> google maps nije lose
<MmikeMRMA> drj_cro, guba je
<drj_cro> ma znam.uzeo ga je jos jedan frend juce, al ce mi uzasno falit moj apt-get update;apt-get upgrade n900 ak predjem na njega,a opet razvoj maema je skroz stao i ne vjerujem da ce to ikamo dalje ic
 * ivoks se ne vraca vise na Froyu
<ivoks> predobar je ginger
<MmikeMRMA> hehe
<MmikeMRMA> mamic
<MmikeMRMA> :)
<drj_cro> jel znate za neki usb dvb-t  da sljaka dobro pod linuhom?
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> a hebate 
<SilverSpace> gingerbread se pici
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> zdravo ekipa
<drac0_> hebate koji ovo qujac vani, pa ljudi nisu normalni, kao da nikada do sada nisu jeli niti pili, ovo je strasno
<drac0_> a pocetkom godine ce svi grcati u kreditima i minusima
<drac0_> daj umrite svi da ne trosite dragocijeni kisik koji se ionako smanjuje na planeti
<drac0_> fuckin jadno
<dodobas> ove godine je hit...
<dodobas> imati dva bora u stanu...
<dodobas> da se vidi kako se ima :d
<Mmike> :) 
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: sto te to iznerviralo :)
<SilverSpace> to sto ivoks vrti gingerbread
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> :)09:32 <     ivoks> predobar je ginger
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma retardirana ekipa vani :)
<drac0_> da da, ginger je tu ;)
<SilverSpace> ko i ove moje babe doma 
<SilverSpace> sve i svasta rade
<SilverSpace> najrade bi negdje zgibao da to ne gledam
<civija> ekipa ima li kod nas kupiti desire u nekoj drugoj boji osim one standardne?
<drac0_> civija, imas u vipu crni i bijeli ako se ne varam
<SilverSpace> bjeli? 
<SilverSpace> fuck kad padne u snjeg da ga vise ne nades :)
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: koje su ono postavke za vip data
<drac0_> cek da vidim
<drac0_> sta ti treba, gprs?
<SilverSpace> data.vip.hr
<drac0_> gprs0.vipnet.hr
<drac0_> kod mene
<SilverSpace> da to 
<drac0_> no user, no pass
<drac0_> apn default
<drac0_> mcc - 219
<drac0_> mnc - 10
<SilverSpace> apn
<drac0_> to je to
<drac0_> apn - default,supl
<SilverSpace> nisam ga probavao od kad se nadogradio
<drac0_> pa to sistem ne dira
<drac0_> to je automatski
<SilverSpace> i prebacilo se na data.vip.hr
<drac0_> barem kod mene kako sam skuzio, bez obzira koji rom flashao to ostaje isto
<SilverSpace> gledam i ljudi na wildfire isti problem
<SilverSpace> znam da sam ga ja kadsam ga kupio morao promjeniti
<SilverSpace> kaj je sad ovo htc gratia
<drac0_> ne bih znao, kod mene sve ok
<drac0_> gratia, ma neka kuruza opet :)
<SilverSpace> legend u drugom oklopu
<drac0_> ma da
<drac0_> bas da vidim ...
<SilverSpace> opa natty mi se raspao 
<SilverSpace> tj. ne rade neke stvari
<drac0_> ma smeche :)
<drac0_> http://www.gsmarena.com/htc_gratia-3585.php
<drac0_> opet ekran smetje
<drac0_> da je to bolje, jos bi i prosao
<drac0_> ovako kita
<Mmike> jos nista od skypea
<SilverSpace> oo poprilicno potrgano
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta je bilo
<drac0_> ja sinoc updateao i sve ok radi
<drac0_> Mmike, radi skype
<drac0_> i na andri i na kompu
<Mmike> drac0_, jok, ne radi :) 
<Mmike> nece se spojit
<Mmike> radio jutros kratko, sad opet bananka
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne radi mo copy paste skoro nigdje
<SilverSpace> ni flash ne radi 
<Mmike> eto, sad opet radi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  ;) 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29387#msg29387
<ptlo> Mmike, evo nesto za tebe: http://senko.net/en/mongodb-gotchas/
<drj_cro> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2010/12/how-best-to-sell-a-windows-7-laptop-this-holiday-show-it-with-an-ubuntu-wallpaper-of-course-sales-fail/
<Mmike> ptlo, kul, sad cu bacit oko
<ptlo> iidesh
<ptlo> stavim post, i manje od sat vremena nakon toga ljudi mi stizu sa searcha
<ptlo> taj google je fakat brz
<dodobas> ptlo: i DDG te uhvatio...
<dodobas> http://is.gd/jiBTi
<ptlo> mislim da ddg koristi yahoo boss api
<dodobas> ne znam sto koristi...ali kao search proxy
<Mmike> http://vedranf.net/tmp/dzchat.jpeg
<Mmike> desireZ
<ptlo> nice
<ptlo> svidja mi se hw tipkovnica
<ptlo> iako ne moze se dati neki sud po fotki
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> i meni sad zao sto nisam malo cekao :)
<Mmike> veli frend da je ok
<Mmike> fale uglate zagrade i to sve
<Mmike> tj, malo je sjebano
<Mmike> al' da je 505 puta bolje nego onscreenkeyboard
<drj_cro> mmike: pa zar nemres spojit neku mini bt tipkovnicu na android?
<obruT> vedranf aka vedran furac ?
<Mmike> obruT, yea
<drj_cro> jel ovaj z je em skuplji em ruzniji 
<Mmike> drj_cro, stoji, al' ima kibord uz sebe :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, btw, de preporuci neku BT tipkovnicu
<drj_cro> ma znam al razlika od 2k kuna na pretplatu je prevelika
<obruT> nisam znao da taj, ne znam kak bih ga nazvao, irca :)
<Mmike> drac0_, upravo zato sam ja uzeo 'obican' desire
<Mmike> obruT, da, to je irc s posla
<Mmike> radimo skupa, jel
<obruT> ma da ? :)
<obruT> bwahahaha :)
<obruT> jel pametuje na poslu kao i na njuzima ? :)
<drj_cro> mmike: http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.34724
<Mmike> obruT, zacudo, ne
<Mmike> obruT, normalan je
<Mmike> drj_cro, nekak mi se neprekticno to cini
<drj_cro> pa koliko cesto bi je korisio i vise neg prakticno (bar koliko ja koristim svoju na n900)
 * Mmike je sinoc instalirao angry birds
<Mmike> preludo :)
<Mmike> drac0_, jel' se tebi synca vrijeme stalno? (weather)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa ne moze se syncat kad nije spojen na net
<Mmike> pa jel' ima neka spika da se automacki pali/gasi net kad se ovaj oce syncat?
<SilverSpace> ne znam nisam gledao to sam odmah obrisao
<SilverSpace> taj widget
<drac0_> Mmike, ne
<drac0_> samo kad se spojim online
<drac0_> inace je set na svakih 6h
<Mmike> gubi se smisao tog weather appleta onad
<drj_cro> mmike: evo jos jedna http://www.chinavasion.com/product_info.php/pName/mini-bluetooth-keyboard-for-smartphones/
<drac0_> Mmike, al svako malo sam online :)
<Mmike> a di to setiras? ja bih da mi svakih 10 minuta da se spoji i gleda
<Mmike> drj_cro, jesi ti koristio kakvu takvu vec?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: sto ce ti to
<drac0_> Mmike, pa sta nisi rekao da si stalno online prek gprs-a
<drj_cro> ne,ja imam hw na n900
<drj_cro> al cu si ovu sigurno narucit ak predjem na vip i uzmem desirea
<drac0_> Mmike, dobro kaze SilverSpace, pa nisi vakula majku mu staru :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Vraćanje GRUB bootloadera nakon instalacije Windowsa -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6962.msg29388#msg29388
<SilverSpace> kaj svakih 10min gledas kakvo je vrjeme vani
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak to mislis - sta ce mi? sta ce mi weather applet ako neznam koliko je vani stalno?
<drac0_> fakat ste malo zabrijali na taj desire z
<drac0_> bezveze mi ta tipkovnica
<drac0_> kome treba pa jasno nek si kupi
<Mmike> a bolja je nego touch u svakom slucaju
<drac0_> ma jasno
<drac0_> al ova kemijanja uz bt tipkovnicu :D
<drac0_> mislim sta, oce netko strikati kod na desireu haha
<drac0_> jel ima i takvih sado-mazo frikova hebate
<Mmike> a cuj, nekad je zgodno da mogu restartat neki servis ili bacit oko po logu nekom
<drac0_> e pa, onda uzmes desire z :)
<drj_cro> dobro dode. otkad imam n900 ne nosim vise nigdje lap sa sobom jel 99% stvari mogu sad rjesit prek njega
<Mmike> a eto, nisam jer je bio 3k kuna
<Mmike> a ovo je bilo 900 kuna
<drac0_> e sad :)
<drac0_> koliko para tolko muzike :P
<drac0_> onda fino uzmi neku bt tipkovnicu pa se pati :)
<drac0_> Mmike, znas ti onu ;)
<drac0_> "nisam dovoljno bogat da bih kupovao jeftino" :)
 * drac0_ ide maznuti kavu smirenja ...
<drac0_> neki idijot me sad prek skypea izivcirao uzas
 * drac0_ danas odradjuje zadnji radni dan do 03.01. :) weeeee!
<Mmike> ok
<SilverSpace> grrrr
<Mmike> instalirao sam si gingerbread keybord
<Mmike> kak' sad to koristim? :)
<SilverSpace> kad ides nesto pisat prije zadrzi prst gore na unos teksta i izaberi nacin unosa
<SilverSpace> tj tipkovnicu
<SilverSpace> bar mislim
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nmope
<Mmike> netje :)
<SilverSpace> jel ti iskoci prozorcic sa izbornikom metode unosa
<SilverSpace> ili samo paste
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> iso sam rebootat telefon :)
<Mmike> ok, radi sad
<SilverSpace> daj link na tu tipkovnicu
<Mmike> na
<Mmike> nist posebno
<Mmike> i opet crko skajp
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> skajp je spijunsko proprietary smece
<obruT> ne znam kak se usudite to koristit uopce :P
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma nije :)
<SilverSpace> ma nitko nas ne spijunira to je zavjera
<SilverSpace> jao stara skuhala punjenu papriku :( 
<SilverSpace> mirise na sve strane a ne smijem jest
<obruT> ajde ajde, nisi jedini :P
<SilverSpace> ubit cu se za blagdane i ozivjet poslje nove
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<SilverSpace> :P
 * obruT pazi bez obzira jesu blagdani ili ne
<SilverSpace> obruT: ma zajeb je kaj je sad klope na sve strane
<SilverSpace> uzas a kolaci :(
<Mmike> obruT, jeje, google talk je rijesenje, to nije spijunsko smece :)
<Mmike> jbg, skype svi koriste, nemam bas izbora puno
<obruT> Mmike: pa ovaj, bar icq ima open protokole pa mozes vidjet sta se salje
<Mmike> icq?
<obruT> a za firme, interni jabber server sasma dobro sluzi
<Mmike> to ne radi :)
<Mmike> ok, sad ne radi nit skype :)
<obruT> kak ne radi, ja ga sinoc koristio :)
<Mmike> obruT, velim, nemam izbora
<Mmike> 90% klijenata koristi skype
<Mmike> i moram koristiti skype
<obruT> skype priznaje da sakuplja informacije i salje okolo :P
<Mmike> super je bilo sinoc jer mi se nitko nije mogao javiti :)
<Mmike> a, google to ne radi? :)
<Mmike> meni icq vise vremena ne radi nego radi
<Mmike> nekako je obsolete
<obruT> pa google nisam nigdje ni spomenuo, google ne koristim ni za mail ni za nist
<Mmike> valjda 5 ljudi jos imam na icq listi :)
<Mmike> obruT, a, nemas na jabberu ekipu koja gtalk koristi?
<obruT> ne
<Mmike> pa kaj ti talkas s 5 ljudi sveskup?
<obruT> jabber samo na serveru pod vlastitom kontrolom :)
<obruT> pa talkam s ponesto ljudi preko icq-a  i dosta preko irca :)
<obruT> recimo penjacka ekipa je tu na ircu :)
<obruT> otvorili svoj kanal i ekipa je gore :)
<obruT> inace skype na svojim vlastitim web stranicama priznaje da prati sta radis
<obruT> gleda ti u history od browsera i analizira...
<obruT> google cuti o takvim stvarima, ali znamo da isto prati sta i gdje radis
<obruT> a mene to uzasno iritira
<obruT> sva sreca da za browsere postoje pluginovi koji pomazu u tim stvarima :)
<Mmike> obruT, a gle, nemam izbora, velim ti
<Mmike> posao radim tako da moram biti online na chatu
<Mmike> i jbg, svi koriste skype
<Mmike> plus, za voice komunikaciju skype je najbolji
<Mmike> fakat radi super
<Mmike> koristim i jabber
<Mmike> al' dzaba mi to, kad mi je 90% ljudi s druge strane ekipa s gtalka
<Mmike> a icq ne koristi vise nitko
<Mmike> brijem da jos samo krea imam na listi :)
<Mmike> a, eto, i ico i emir
<Mmike> molim lijepo ;)
<obruT> super je posao kad vam vanjska firma prati komunikaciju :)
<obruT> jel razmjenjujete i passworde preko skajpa ? :)
<obruT> ono, ej pero, kreiro sam ti account, ip - 12.13.14.15, user root, password pero99 :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> Mmike: btw, pozdravi icu :)
<Mmike> o jebemu
<Mmike> velim ti da nemam izbora :)
<Mmike> on je na skypeu
<Mmike> i sta da mu napravim?
<Mmike> ne, passowrdi idu mailom
<Mmike> i to redovno, od svih
<Mmike> irb, tmobile, vipnet, tele2
<Mmike> svi passwde salju mailom
<obruT> tko je ono imao signature, "I read your mail" ? :)
<Mmike> kad nekome kazes 'e, al' to nije bas dobro'
<Mmike> onda mi kazu da sam paranoik i da ne serem :)
<obruT> meni je fora kad je kod nas dosla interna kontrola sigurnosti info sustava, dodju kod kolege, ovaj se treba ulogirat, a svi root passwordi isprintani stoje na papiru na stolu :)
<SilverSpace> jao od muhe pravite slona
<obruT> ovaj onak, ne smije citat s papira, kao gleda u mobitel, a oci sa strane pokusavaju procitat s papira :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kako?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: paranoicni ste 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, tko to?
<Mmike> te - kako?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne bi vjerovao da to nije paranoja nego realnost
<obruT> SilverSpace: odi na kakvu security ili hacking konferenciju pa ces vidjet sto je paranoja
<obruT> ja recimo ne vjerujem internoj mrezi u firmi, zastitio sam svoje kante koliko mogu
<obruT> a razmisljanje "a bas ce se meni to (nesto) dogodit" je potpuno krivo
<obruT> ko kolega, doma nije zastitio windoze i nist, kao, bas ce na mene netko naletit
<obruT> onda mu pokazem logove pokusaja spajanja na moj adsl doma pa je bilo panike ;)
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> zao mi je sto necu moci na CCC ove godine... prosle je bilo bas predobro
<SilverSpace> sto se vise kreces u tim krugovima vise si paranojican
<SilverSpace> sto manje znas bolje ti je 
<obruT> mozda to fakat i je najbolje rjesenje, zmirit i bas te briga :)
<SilverSpace> :) pa tko ima vise srece
<Mmike> k'o sto je mene frend jebavao
<Mmike> da sta skidam plocicu od kazica stalno
<Mmike> da sta sam paranoican
<Mmike> pa su mu provalili u auto
<Mmike> reko, eto ti, debilu :)
<obruT> vjerojatno je steta na autu bila veca od cijene radija :)
 * obruT ode doma :) pozdrav !
<ptlo> Mmike, da tak ja skidam gps (mali garmin) sa stalka jer ce mi netko 3x skuplje staklo razbiti da dodje do njega
<ptlo> osjecam se glupo
<ptlo> al ono
<ptlo> osjecao bi se gluplje da mi netko u auto zbog toga provali
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> ono
<Mmike> ja sam imao nezasticeni wireless doma dugo
<Mmike> jer, kao, 'tko ce meni'
<Mmike> ssid sam sakrio
<Mmike> i upalio macfiltering
<Mmike> a onda sam se poigrao sa airsnortom i airodumpom i inima
<Mmike> pa sad ima wpa2/tkip
<ivoks> uzas
<ivoks> danas sam napravio 80km po gradu
<ivoks> uzas
<MmikeMRMA> smrzo mi se linksis
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> pa kaj je tak hladno?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CyCyzB0CedM
<MmikeMRMA> nda
<MmikeMRMA> je, ivoks, tak je hladno ;)
<rsedak> jutro
<drac0_> ivoks, kako radi oxygen?
<drac0_> ginger, http://youtu.be/AqvnLs6FOis
<drac0_> 6:30
<ivoks> super
<drac0_> sta defaultni dialer jos uvijek nema smart dialing?
<SilverSpace> koji kreten
<drac0_> SilverSpace, tko te to isprovocirao? :)
<SilverSpace> ma gledam mamica
<drac0_> hebo te mamich :)
<drac0_> sta se tu ima gledati
<SilverSpace> vijesti
<Mmike> drac0_, jel' se to lik podrignuo? :)
<drac0_> Mmike, pojma nemam, tko to, sta stvarno, mamich? :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi sredio nattya, sve ok?
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne lose radi
<SilverSpace> flash nikako
<SilverSpace> copy paste uzas
<Mmike> drac0_, pa
<Mmike> ti si linkao filmic :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ahaaa to, je :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, zato ja jos nisam updateo :P buuahahhaha :D
 * Mmike updateira windowse na 2 windows racunala u kuci
<drac0_> OMFG
<drac0_> sweet-titty-fuckin-jebus
<SilverSpace> drac0_: novi kernel
<drac0_> SilverSpace, -11?
<SilverSpace> manje gnjavi proc
<drac0_> al potrga sistem :D
<SilverSpace> hebiga
 * drac0_ ide baciti nesto u kljun ... brb
<SilverSpace> mogo bi i ja
<ivoks> super je oxygen
<ivoks> opce je gingerbread super
<ivoks> brzi
<ivoks> ima novi launcher
<ivoks> zbilja preporucam
<ivoks> internal storage 100MB free
<Mmike> Gdje bi se mogle kupiti MR11 zaruljice, danas?
<Mmike> sada?
<Mmike> ima li netko ideju?
<drac0_> hmm vise mi je internal memorije dostupno na defrostu
<ivoks> hrcallerid ne radi s gingerom
<ivoks> drac0_: pa imam hrpu aplikacija :)
<drac0_> ivoks, mislio sam si to :D
<drac0_> cim sam napisao haha
<drac0_> idem bas probati ...
<drac0_> jos jucer pocicao rc2 al nisam stigao
<SilverSpace> rooterei
<drac0_> sad cemo vidjeti sta kaze kolachich
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kad ce 2.3 na legenda? :D
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisi na hokeju
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nikad mozda i prije
<ivoks> ne
<drac0_> SilverSpace, nikada :D
<drac0_> SilverSpace, btw baterija ce polovicom sijechnja ;)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nema veze
<SilverSpace> kad stigne stigne
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: sK1 Project -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6954.msg29389#msg29389
<Mmike> naovoj gingerbread tastaturi nemrem meko CH otipkat
<Mmike> samo tvrdo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Opera -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6945.msg29390#msg29390
<Mmike> o, debila koji instalira opet sa instalacijskog CDa
<Mmike> 200 megi poskidat sad moram
<Mmike> nakon sto sam skinuo vec 700
<Mmike> U tom canonicalu valjda radi netko to svaku novu verziju ubuntua mora napraviti ruznijom i ruznijom :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29391#msg29391
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol
<Mmike> update manager
<SilverSpace> ti nikako da se prilagodis 
<Mmike> pa ono
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> onaj kufer koji ti pokazuje koji se paketi skidaju
<Mmike> uzas ;)
<SilverSpace> samo grintas
<Mmike> redovi su duplo visi nego u verziji prije
<Mmike> i to tako jadno izgleda sad
<drac0_> Mmike, daj mi nesto objasni molim te, sta je to tvrdo i sta meko 'ch'
<Mmike> Kucha, Chist.
<Mmike> To jest: kuća, čist.
<drac0_> pa jedno je ch, drugo je ch
<drac0_> ć i č
<Mmike> Kapiš? :)
<drac0_> to nisu ista slova :)
<Mmike> naravno da nisu
<drac0_> jer onda ima i meko i tvrdo ć i meko i tvrdo č :)
<Mmike> odakle sad to? :)
<drac0_> ne znam, pitam? :)
<Mmike> :) 
<drac0_> za znam za č i ć
<drac0_> i boq
<ivoks> btw
<Mmike> Jea. Meko i tvrdo CH :)
<ivoks> diskovi rade
<drac0_> nikakva stanja tvrdoche i mekanoche
<ivoks> tak da SilverSpace, morat ces ih kupiti :)
<Mmike> drac0_, ? :) ti si markirao te dane? :)
<drac0_> ivoks, ha haaaa! si vidio! :D
<Mmike> uglavnom, ć nemrem odtiupkat
<ivoks> samo ladice moram nabaviti
<drac0_> ivoks, je ima msan?
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ćuti bre :)
<ivoks> drac0_: nisu mi se javili jos
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> ivoks, u qujcu su, svu su uqujcu
<drac0_> *svi
<drac0_> koma od it trzista
<drac0_> i ponude
<drac0_> nikad gore
<ivoks> pitat cu mikronis
<drac0_> ivoks, pitaj zel-cos
<drac0_> to je isto :)
<drac0_> al oni rade s takvim stvarima
<drac0_> mikronis je samo maloprodaja lapova i inih sranja
<Mmike> Aaaaaa, i nemres vratit nazad
<Mmike> i Clearlooks tema je jednako potrgana!
<Mmike> O dobri o dragi o potrgani Ubuntu :(
<SilverSpace> evo ga opet kuka
<drac0_> Mmike, sta tebe muchi? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> a kak je svaka nova verzija ubuntua sve ruznija i ruznija
<drac0_> Mmike, kladim se da ti je warty bio najbolji, shity-brown ;)
<Mmike> ne, ovaj gayish-pink mi je bolji ;)
<Mmike> ma boje manje vise
<Mmike> neg, sta su isli povecavat te redove u update manageru
<Mmike> da ih stane manje na ekran?
<Mmike> ne kontam
<drac0_> pa da bude preglednije
<Mmike> bas je pregledno sad ;)
<drac0_> meni je ok na 19x12 :P
<drac0_> iako ga i ne koristim, roknem u terminalu i boq
<drac0_> cemu opce gledati onaj slajder :)
<drac0_> trosi resurse :)
<Mmike> eto na :)
<Mmike> nesto ne radi, potrgano je, a vi imate komentar 'tko to uopce koristi' ;)
<drac0_> jashta :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike se sad ide napatit i instalirat virtualbox addonse
<drac0_> evo ah64-d je na huveringu :)
<SilverSpace> medo gubi 0:1
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: Lenovo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6628.msg29392#msg29392
<drac0_> Mmike, za lampu, probaj mativa ducan tu kod mene na utrinama, imali su to
<Mmike> gdje je to?
 * Mmike ce u karlovac ic brijem, veceras, trazit duhan 
<drac0_> Mmike, prek puta placa utrine
<drac0_> prema hgspotu
<drac0_> kontra ulica od dione
<drac0_> nazovi ih pa pitaj
<drac0_> al mislim da rade do 20h :)
<Mmike> bas se mativa zovu?
<drac0_> mativa
<drac0_> ulica ti je tomislava maretića :)
<drac0_> meko ch jel
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> ;)
<Mmike> naso ;)
<drac0_> ;)
<Mmike> zovem :)
<Mmike> thxn :0
<Mmike> veli lik 'nikad cuo' i poklopi mi :)
<drac0_> daj ne seri :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29393#msg29393
<drac0_> Mmike, cek ozbiljno, mamicu mu jarechu pa uzeo sam bas mr11 pocetkom godine ...
<drac0_> Mmike, al ok nije ni cudo, masirash ga zadnjih 5min njegovog radnog vremena na predbadnju vecer :D
<drac0_> i ja bi ti poklopio :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<drac0_> hahaha ovaj mamich je puko :D
<drac0_> pazi ti liqa
<drac0_> ja bi ga tuzio do ibera
<SilverSpace> 1:1
<Mmike> dobro da znam da opet dodjem u taj ducan ikad
<Mmike> nasla cura
<Mmike> negdje u gradu
<Mmike> donjela doma ;)
<drac0_> hebate
<drac0_> pogledajte si film 'buried'
<drac0_> opaka brutala
<drac0_> sicko
<drac0_> :)
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<Mmike> pi
<Mmike> tj, oi
<Neuromanc> jutro
<Vlado9A3CY> jutro i tebi Neuromanc :)
<rsedak> o susjed
<rsedak> Neuromanc: Meni nije dosao Zhu Zhu hrcak i USD :-(
<Neuromanc> roby some you win, some you loose
<rsedak> Neuromanc: valjda ce doci do 16-og :-)
 * drac0_ is listening Fallout by Severed Fifth from Nightmares By Design [2:05]
<SilverSpace> :)
<Neuromanc> valjda:)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29394#msg29394
<ivoks> fali mi jedna stvar
<ivoks> na gingeru
<ivoks> a to tu control tipke za wifi/bluetooth/gps/etc u notification baru
<drac0_> da :(
<drac0_> a power widget je zbugiran
<drac0_> piknem wifi, upali mi i bt
<drac0_> piknem mobile data, upali mi i gps :D
<drac0_> ivoks, bude cayo 7.x skoro ;)
<ptlo> Mmike, dodobas evo jos malo o nosql http://www.slideshare.net/danglbl/schemaless-databases
<ivoks> shemale?
<ivoks> :D
<ptlo> :))
<ivoks> je li taj mongodb distribuiran?
<ivoks> ako nesto zapisem u njega, da se distribuira po ostalim mongoima
<ivoks> pa u slucaju da jedan mongo umre, svi podaci su jos uvijek tu
<ivoks> znaci, htio bi zamijeniti distribuirani storage
<ivoks> recimo, spremim sliku u mongo (jel se to uopce moze?)
<ivoks> i rikne mi taj komp... hoce li slika postojati na drugom kompu koji vrti mongo
<ivoks> i mogu li to nekako flushati na disk? :)
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> ako svi riknu da barem imam neku recentniju kopiju
<Mmike> ptlo, taj cijeli dokument je meni scary shit :)
<Mmike> nisam stigao do kraja, moram letat dalje
<Mmike> al' budem svakako procitao, thnx
<Mmike> ivoks, radi backup :)
<ivoks> backup mongoa?
<ivoks> nije li sve u RAM-u?
<ptlo> ivoks, trebaju ti minimalno 2 servera
<ptlo> tj razlicita sistema, na kojima vrtis mongo
<ivoks> pa naravno
<ivoks> recimo da ih je 5
<ptlo> aha distribuirani storage
<ptlo> mozes koristiti gridfs
<ptlo> to ti je distribiuirani storage unutar mongodba
<ptlo> i mozes imati tzv replica set
<ptlo> replica set je raid 1 nad N nodeova
<ivoks> ok
<ptlo> tj replica set nad N nodeova ti je ko raid 1 na N diskova, jel
<ivoks> znaci, kako sam si ja to zamislio...
<ivoks> pisanje i brisanje po shared FS-u na shared storageu mi je 'skupo'
<ivoks> pa sam zabrijao, ako zapisem u mongo i citam iz mongoa
<ivoks> a on u backgroundu moze zapisati na disk (pa koliko god trajalo)
<ivoks> i nakon sto zapise, obrise u mongou
<ivoks> :)
<ptlo> aa, ne radi to tak :)
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> i dalje mi treba shared storagE?
<ptlo> aha kuzim sta hoces rec
<ptlo> ali .. hm...
<ptlo> ako ti server rikne dok se nije zapisalo na disk na normalni fs, ode podaci kvragu
<ivoks> to mi je jasno
<ptlo> doduse ako ti mongodb sluzi samo kao cache, onda ti ne treba nikakav backup njega
<ptlo> jer ili je otislo kvragu ili je vec na disku sigurno
<ptlo> s druge strane, onda mozda radije zelis memcached a ne mongo
<ptlo> ovisno o velicini "cachea"
<ivoks> memcache vec koristim
<ivoks> mene zanima kako izbjeci shared storage
<ptlo> izbjeci, ili koristiti ali da ne bude sporo?
<ivoks> imam web aplikaciju koja radi na vise nodova
<ivoks> mogu i koristiti, ali da ne bude sporo
<ivoks> znaci, ne znam, na web se prijavi novi korisnik
<ptlo> ok imas vise nodeova i svi moraju uzimati iste slike, kuzim
<ivoks> stavi svoj avatar
<ivoks> zelim da se taj avatar zapise u mongo i da aplikacija o tome vise ne brine
<ivoks> stalno pita mongo
<ptlo> da, mozes to
<ivoks> a ovaj to pospremi na disk
<ptlo> e sad, pitanje je koliko ti mjesta treba
<ptlo> tj jel ti bed imati raid 1 po svim tim nodeoviima
<ivoks> mjesta?
<ivoks> nije bed, dapace
<ptlo> ok, trivijalan setup: stavis mongo na svaki od nodeova, stavis da su svi jedan veliki replica set, i koristis gridfs (tj spremanje fajlova u mongo) na tome
<ptlo> bed je sto ce pisanje i dalje ici preko mastera, samo readovi preko replica
<ptlo> ali mongodb ti moze rec "je, sve je ok" prije nego sto je nesto zapisao
<ptlo> pa ti se i dalje moze dogoditi da mislis da je nesto zapisano, ali jos nije vidljivo kod tebe
<ptlo> ilitiga tzv eventual consistency
<ivoks> hoce li to uopce biti brze od diska?
<ptlo> biti ce vjerojatno brze od network diska jer nece cekati da se zapise na disk da bi ti vratio OK
<ivoks> ok, i onda se sve rebootne
<ivoks> on ce znati sto ima na disku?
<ptlo> al iskreno, nisam se dovoljno zabavljao sa gridfsom na vise masina da bih znao tocno sto ce se dogodoiti
<ptlo> hm ne zelis da se rebootne sve odjednom
<ivoks> da, naravno, ideja podrazumijeva testiranje :)
<ptlo> tj ne zelis da se crasha sve odjednom
<ptlo> ako se mongodb srusi (ili masina), mozes sve podatke bacit u smece
<ptlo> i uzeti sa slavea/replice
<ptlo> daklem, ne zelis da ti se svi sruse odjednom
<ivoks> jos oblje
<ptlo> inace mozes sve bacit u smece i uzet backup
<ivoks> znaci, jedan se srusi, drugi postaje master
<ptlo> da, tak replica setovi rade
<ptlo> ak se jedan srusi drugi odmah failovera
<ivoks> podigne se i 'synca'?
<ivoks> ok, to je nesto sto sam moram prouciti
<ivoks> ali... brine me ovo ako sve rebootam
<ptlo> mislim da se ne digne & synca automatski
<ivoks> ako rebootam nodove, nece moci procitati ono sto su zapisali?
<ptlo> nego ga rucno moras repairati i syncati (vjerojatno mozes to automatizirati skriptarenjem)
<ptlo> reboot u smislu clean reboot, restart mongodba?
<ptlo> zasto ne bi mogli procitati?
<ivoks> clean reboot
<ivoks> pa spominjao si backup
<ptlo> to ce bit sve ok
<ptlo> mongodb je naime dosta glup; on uzme veliki fajl i mmapa ga u memoriju i pise brise
<ptlo> kad mu ti napravis clean shutdown, on ce lijepo flushati & close fajl i sve pet
<ptlo> ali ako umre, onda nema pojma di je stao i sto je cackao
<ptlo> i mora cijeli mmappani fajl u smece
<ptlo> a posto je mmapani fajl, sve sto je zapisano u njega ostaje nakon reboota
<ivoks> ma to mi je jasno
<ptlo> dakle nije kao memcached da je samo u memoriji :)
<ivoks> jasno mi je da podaci koji nisu flushani su izgubljeni
<ptlo> ok?
<ivoks> zanimalo me samo hoce li on moci ponovno procitati ono sto je flushao
<ivoks> dakle, kuzi li pojam persistent
<ivoks> pa ok, to zvuci dobro...
<ptlo> da
<ptlo> persistent je
<ivoks> ne moram brinuti na spori drbd
<ptlo> i naravno ne trebas imati memorije koliki su ti podaci (ali sto vise memorije to se vise stvari keshiraju i bolje)
<ivoks> jasno
<ptlo> jedna napomena: zelis koristiti 64bitnu verziju
<ivoks> uvijek
<ptlo> jer 32bitna ima limit na 2.5gb :)
<ptlo> ko neki trial run :)
<ivoks> jel mogu znati tko je master?
<ivoks> a u biti, tak svejedno...
<ivoks> jer svi moraju citati, dakle svi moraju mountati
<ivoks> dakle, sharedFS mi ne gine
<ptlo> gridfs nije pravi fs, u smislu mountanja i to
<ptlo> sam se tak zove :)
<ivoks> a da?
<ivoks> moram prouciti
<ptlo> mislim, mozda ima nesto sa fuse-om
<ivoks> znaci, gridfs moze pisati bilo gdje
<ptlo> ali imas komandnolinijske alate tipa put get i to
<ivoks> to je layer iznad FS-a
<ptlo> gridfs je layer iznad mongoa
<ivoks> ok, fora...
<ivoks> aha
<ivoks> dakle, mogao bi svakom nodu dodijeliti komad diska
<ivoks> staviti gore ext3
<ivoks> gridfs
<ivoks> gridfs/mongo ce flushati uvijek isti podatak na svakom nodeu
<ivoks> i u biti ce sve biti syncano
<ptlo> da
<ivoks> naravno, testirati cu ja to
<ptlo> to bi u teoriji trebalo raditi :)
<ivoks> to zvuci kao jebeno rjesenje za problem koji imam
<ivoks> ako je dovoljno brzo
<ptlo> ovo ce ti dobro doci: http://www.10gen.com/video/ ima tu dobrih prezentacija o tome
<ptlo> a ima i dosta resursa na netu
<ptlo> velim nisam se puno igrao sa gridfsom
<ptlo> ali ce cini kao kul stvar
<ptlo> moguce da se dodobas vise pozabavio s njim pa i njega priupitaj
<drac0_> ha!
<drac0_> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/wikileaks-app-available-for-android/
<drac0_> assange updatea iz zatvora prek phonea, nema zajebancije :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> hebenica
<drac0_> kad ce vise objaviti one alien spike
<SilverSpace> ne radi jono
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29395#msg29395
<ivoks> Dr. B. Kaić, voditelj Odjela za gripu HZJZ-a, ističe da je kod nekoliko pacijenata utvrđeno da su zaraženi virusom gripe A H1N1, poznatijim kao virus svinjske gripe, koji je 2009. prouzročio pandemiju
<ivoks> pih, proslo potpuno nezapazeno :)
<ivoks> nikakve buke, nikakvih atomskih sklonista ili icega
<ivoks> konacno su shvatili da je to samo obicna gripa
<ivoks> a ubija kao i svaka druga
<NenadK> Pokušavam instalirati gfax i traži me gmcs2. kako doći do toga?
<ivoks> gfax?
<NenadK> gfax-0.7.7
<ivoks> meni se sasvim normalno instalira
<ivoks> isss... ma to je mono aplikacija :)
<NenadK> kad radim ./configure izbaci da ne može pronaći gmcs2
<ivoks> kakav configure?
<ivoks> to nije instalacija, to je kompajliranje
<NenadK> pa da, idem nekakvim redom
<ivoks> Programi -> Ubuntu centar softvera
<ivoks> tamo potrazi gfax i odaberi za instalaciju
<NenadK> daje mi samo gmcs, pretražio web 
<NenadK> kad na centru softwera instaliram gfax ništa se ne događa. Hylafax je uredno instaliran
<ivoks> zasto ne instaliras program nego ga bas zelis kompajlirati?
<ivoks> Unhandled Exception: System.UnauthorizedAccessException: Access to the path "/var/spool/gfax" is denied.
<ivoks> sudo mkdir /var/spool/gfax
<ivoks> sudo chmod 777 /var/spool/gfax/
<ivoks> i onda ce raditi
<ivoks> stavio sam 777 jer mi se ne da istrazivati koja grupa treba biti :)
<ivoks> vjerojatno 'fax' :)
<ivoks> NenadK: i, jel to pomoglo?
<NenadK> sad instaliram iz centra pa da vidimo
<NenadK> sad se kao pojavi neki prozor ali brzo nestane
<ivoks> u trayu nema ikonice?
<NenadK> ne
<ivoks> koji je to ubuntu?
<NenadK> 10.10
<ivoks> jesi nakon instalacije napravio:
<ivoks> sudo mkdir /var/spool/gfax
<ivoks> sudo chmod 777 /var/spool/gfax/
<NenadK> prije, idem ponoviti
<ivoks> kada pokrenes gfax iz terminala, sto se na terminalu ispise?
<ivoks> 100% imas ikonicu
<NenadK>  gfax  Unhandled Exception: GLib.GException: Sličica gtk-info nije prisutna u temi   at Gtk.IconTheme.LoadIcon (System.String icon_name, Int32 size, IconLookupFlags flags) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0    at gfax.G_ListView.AddColumnIcon (System.String iconname, Int32 col) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0    at gfax.Gfax..ctor (System.String fname, System.String[] args) [0x00000] in <filename unknown>:0    at gfax.gfax.Main 
<ivoks> neka custom tema?
<NenadK> ne.idem probati stari dobri restart
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> ako nema ikonice, to joj nece pomoci
<NenadK> javim se kroz par minuta
<NenadK> restartao i ništa
<ivoks> pa rekao sam ti
<ivoks> nemas:
<ivoks> ./share/icons/Humanity/apps/32/gtk-info.svg
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> pardon
<ivoks>  /usr/share/icons/Humanity/apps/32/gtk-info.svg
<NenadK> još sam friški linuxaš pa me pale win. Idme videti za ikone
<ivoks> friski linuxas, a slozio si hylafax?
<SilverSpace> medo izgubio
<ivoks> jesu barem dosli do boda?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> 2:1
<NenadK> jesam ali nakon dosta kopanja. imam ikone
<ivoks> jebem ih... kak doma ne mogu dobit, nikoga
<ivoks> pa kak pokreces taj gfax?
<ivoks> samo upises gfax i enter
<NenadK> da
<ivoks> idem zapalit
<ivoks> hm... ja sam probao sa efaxom
<ivoks> mozda ne radi samo sa hylafaxom
<ivoks> nope, radi
<NenadK> efax radi sa hylafaxom?
<ivoks> ajde se prebaci na Ambience temu
<ivoks> Ambiance
<ivoks> ili Radiance
<ivoks> sa Clearlooks i ja dobijem:
<ivoks> Unhandled Exception: GLib.GException: Sličica gtk-info nije prisutna u temi
<NenadK> radi sa ambiance, hm,hm
<ivoks> da, ikonica je na krivom mjestu
<ivoks> idem van
<NenadK> kak ju staviti na pravo?
<SilverSpace> hebemti jos 3 boda i ispast ce iz doigravanja
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> zasto je 0.99999... = 1
<ivoks> ali je 0.333333... < 0.4
<ivoks> ah, ignore me
<nenadk> malo sam istražival oko priče sa gfax-om. tema može biti bilo koja ali u postavkama ikona moraju biti samo one naranđaste, s drugima ne radi. Hvala ivoksu
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Gfax instalacija -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6965.msg29396#msg29396
<drac0_> radi ginger ko vurica :)
<SilverSpace> ma da
<ivoks> pa da
<SilverSpace> heba vas ginger lynn :)
<ivoks> Policija je tijekom kasnih večernjih sati u istrazi o premlaćivanju novinara Jutarnjeg Duška Miljuša i poduzetnika Josipa Galinca privela gotovo sve pripadnike tzv. knežijske skupine kao i neke službenike Vladinih fondova.
<ivoks> Uhićen je i Mato Usorac, pomoćnik ravnatelja Hrvatskog zavoda za mirovinsko osiguranje i za upravljanje i gospodarenje imovinom.
<SilverSpace> bemti pol drzave ce pohapsit
<ivoks> Jelavic pobjegao
<SilverSpace> flash mi jedino radi u midori
<drac0_> bit ce dosta za danas
<drac0_> ajte noc
<budz0r> vecer
<budz0r> koja je razlika izmedju htc desire gsm i htc desire cdma
<budz0r> ti romovi postoje na cyanogenmod stranici
<CrazyLemon> cdma je usa only  ..koliko ja znam :)
<CrazyLemon> oni imaju tu cdma mrezu
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-24
<budz0r> CrazyLemon: ma skuzil sam, glup sam, gsm je ako imas sim karticu u mobu, cdma je bez
<budz0r> tako kaze internet
<SilverSpace> cdma je mreza 
<CrazyLemon> tako je..i ako flashas cdma rom na gsm telefon (i vice versa) ces ga brickat...
<CrazyLemon> :)
<SilverSpace> tj. kartica u cipu
<SilverSpace> koju hoce prefurat aplle
<ivoks> gle h00s 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29397#msg29397
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29399#msg29399
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29398#msg29398
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29400#msg29400
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<MmikeMRMA> djecace!
<drac0_> hebate al ginger drzi bateriju
<drac0_> e sad vi koji imate slcd ekrane, suffer :D
<drac0_> oni s amoled ekranima dobivaju
<drac0_> amoled ekran radi na principu da svaki pixel ima svoje osvjetljenje
<drac0_> tako da kada je pixel/ekran crne boje, tj. nije u funkciji, ne trosi bateriju uopce
<drac0_> ovo je izvrsno, ginger je sav na crnu u tamne boje
<drac0_> amoled i samoled ruzlz
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> njah
<Mmike> ja i tako samo igre igram na mobitelu
<Mmike> tako da
<Mmike> :) 
<drac0_> sta ce tek biti kad defrost/cayo ispeglaju kernel :)
<Mmike> angry birds je presuper :)
<Mmike> preporucam, ako niste
<drac0_> Mmike, :)
<drac0_> jesmo, odavno :)
<drac0_> brutalno zarazna stvar
<Mmike> i ovu bozicnu?
<Mmike> da, bolesno
<Mmike> :)
<drac0_> ulovio sam se da 2 chuke buljim u to
<Mmike> e
<drac0_> ono oci mi ispadaju, boli vrat
<drac0_> al ono, jos samo jedan level :D
<Mmike> jel' ima taj cayovayomayo foru da applications mozes grupirati po folderima nekim?
<Mmike> ili je sve uvijek jedna velika suma?
<drac0_> Mmike, ako hoces tu foru onda mijau rom je za tebe
<drac0_> Mmike, http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=9932492&postcount=4070]
<drac0_> dobar je rom fakat, al mene previse podsjeca na eyeos
<Mmike> a kaj je eyos?
<drac0_> ios
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> eyephone
<drac0_> djizus
<drac0_> Mmike, eyephone :D http://youtu.be/EaHUpWuqNHY
<Mmike> presuper ;)
<drac0_> and for the ear piece :D
<rob||> ima koji widget sat+datum s hrvatskim imenima dana i mjeseca?
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1cYgqSdjMTk&feature=related
<dru||d> koje smece od QR citaca ... nece mi ucitati sa stranice QR kod
<dru||d> i-nigma nema za moj mob :(
<ipozgaj> super su ovi badnjaci u firmi, rakija, vino, prsut... :D
<Mmike> thunder :0
<ipozgaj> Mmike! :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29401#msg29401
<drac0_> ipozgaj, rakija :)
<drac0_> connecting people
<Mmike> ea :)
<drac0_> e-ee :)
<ipozgaj> domaci recepti, kakve kemije...
<drac0_> domacha brlja :)
<ipozgaj> komovaca, dobra samo za dezinfekciju i odmascivanje strojeva :)
<drac0_> ne zaboravi za utrljavanje penzicima u noge i prsa :)
<drac0_> kickass komovacha
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: passwd - prijevod poruka -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6966.msg29402#msg29402
<Mmike> o jebemti HTC
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> Android
<Mmike> tj mobitel
<Mmike> trebao sam ja kupit staru nokiju
<Mmike> bez ficura
<Mmike> i da baterija traje 5 dana :)
<ipozgaj> meni na sluzbenom drzi po 10 dana :)
<ipozgaj> Nokia E52
<Mmike> ja sam imao E66
<Mmike> 2 dana, jedva :)
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> moja sister ima to
<Mmike> E52 ili E55 ili tako nesto
<Mmike> ima upaljen GPS - stalno!
<civija> Mmike: sta, malo ti traje baterija na htc-u? :)
<Mmike> i 4-5 dana joj traje baterija
<Mmike> civija, ma, to je ocekivano bilo
<Mmike> civija, al' sam sveskup neodusevljen uredjajem pa mi je sad to bed :)
<civija> sta imas desire ili ?
<Mmike> jest
<Mmike> mislio sam cak pribaviti tu E52 ili tako nesto
<civija> neodusevljen? zasto?
<Mmike> al' za to nema softvera vise nikakvog
<Mmike> civija, pa tak, funkcije mobitela su osrednje do ojadne
<civija> moram priznat da si ti prvi od kojeg to cujem :)
<civija> svi ga opcenito hvale
<ipozgaj> bas
<ipozgaj> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ne kuzim zasto ne rootas, flashas baseband radio na 32.48.xx radi ustede baterije i gore puknes defrost rom sa 6.0c kernelom takodjer radi ustede baterije
<drac0_> nije ni cudo da se zalis na bateriju, pa htc stock je smeche zadnje
<Mmike> drac0_, ma budem, jebemu
<Mmike> nemam kad
<drac0_> Mmike, onda prestani kenjati :)
<Mmike> al' dvojim ja da ce defrost i to rijesiti probleme
<Mmike> ovo s baterijom nije problem
<Mmike> to je tako s tim uredjajima
<drac0_> pa sta te muci onda osim baterije
<Mmike> al je problem sto je funkcionalnost osrednja
<Mmike> tj, meni mozda takav uredjaj ne treba
<Mmike> meni prvenstveno treba mobitel
<drac0_> Mmike, ajde ti fino ako ti se ne svidja, javi mi pa ga otkupim fino od tebe ;)
<Mmike> a ne allinonedevice koji eto moze i mobitel bit
<Mmike> jer su mobitel funkcije taktak
<Mmike> ok, nis posebno
<Mmike> nema speed diala, recimo
<Mmike> nema sortiranja po prezimenu
<Mmike> tipkovnica je uzas 
<drac0_> kak nema, pa to radi na htc dialeru
<Mmike> i tak :)
<drac0_> kad rootas, android stock tipkovnica je puno bolja
<SilverSpace> dan
<drac0_> sta dan
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kaze upravu u zatvor ha :)
<drac0_> kako je girichek fino omastio brke
<ipozgaj> nema speed diala -> imas favorites
<ipozgaj> nema sortiranja po prezimenu -> ima
<SilverSpace> drac0_: na streljanu
<SilverSpace> to da su dali za dvadesetogodisnjaka je ok
<SilverSpace> ali za konja
<SilverSpace> odmah ubiti
<drac0_> sta konja, dalmatinski tovar bogati
<drac0_> koma
<drac0_> metak v celo
<SilverSpace> nek si pogledaju Manchester Uniteda i Ser Aleks Ferguson kak se to radi
<SilverSpace> kad je frajer doso 
<SilverSpace> u Manchester Uniteda
<SilverSpace> odlicni dokumentarac
<SilverSpace> i di je danas Manchester United
<SilverSpace> i have no idea
<rsedak> jutro
<drac0_> maminjo
<drac0_> http://youtu.be/VLD5wuIfeCs
<drac0_> preloshe
<rsedak> :-) pa ako se i ovaj put ne izvuce s vansudskom nagodbom, i dajle ce tako nastaviti
<SilverSpace> ma 
<rsedak> da? ppa i do sada je radio gluposti i izvlacio se s vansudskim nagodbama, pravno gledano o nnikad nije napravio niti jednu glupost
<SilverSpace> novinari su ga stvorili sad se nek i bakcu njime
<rsedak> samo se ne bakcu isti oni koji su ga stvarali, nego neki novi klinci
<SilverSpace> pustili su duha iz boce
<rsedak> Jinnie from the bottle :-)
<SilverSpace> treba citat kaj je taj isti novinar pisao prije
<SilverSpace> ni jedni ni drugi nit mi mirisu nit smrde imam isto misljenje o mamicu kao i o tim istim novinarima
<SilverSpace> vidi si samo prasichka
<drac0_> lol
<rsedak> da.. pa i mene su "citirali" i objavili potpuno krive podatke. barem nije bilo politicke naravi :_)
<obruT> s cim se vi zamarate...
<drac0_> SilverSpace, duh iz boce ha :D
<rsedak> obruT: dosada :-)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kretena iz bosne chitaj
<drac0_> hebiga kako ne kuziti
<drac0_> *kuzite
<drac0_> bozic je, nova godina
<drac0_> treba malome novinaru para
<drac0_> treba poklone uzeti
<drac0_> kako to najbolje izvuci, nego isprovocirati maminja
<SilverSpace> obruT: dosada nas pere 
<drac0_> pa ga tuziti, pa vansudskom nagodbom doci do par tisuchica
<drac0_> pametan dechec
<drac0_> a svi idijoti redom
<drac0_> to sve treba u zatvor potrpati
<SilverSpace> drac0_: joj mali je upravu samo kaj bi se time pravosude trebalo baviti ili nogometna organizacija
<drac0_> na goli otok sine, i kucaj kamen 10h dnevno
<SilverSpace> znaju se pravila 
<drac0_> ma ok, pitanje stoji sve 5, protuzakonito je sto sin od ovoga vrsi funkciju koju vrsi
<drac0_> al da su svi debilcheki, jesu
<SilverSpace> kad ti predes kroz ctveno dobijes kaznu
<drac0_> al sto rece ivoks, najbolja mi je ekipa koja kaze, "maminjo care, kralju, legendo"
<SilverSpace> kad ovaj majmun prekrsi zakon dobije naslovnicu u novinama
<drac0_> pa i te treba potrpati u zatvor
<drac0_> zato ovakvi debilcheki i lurkaju
<rsedak> ma bitno je da je Oravle objavio VirtualBox 4.0 pod GPLv2 licencom
<rsedak> s/oravle/Oracle
<SilverSpace> http://www.zimo.co/2010/12/24/lg-optimus-2x-prvi-dual-core-mobitel-dolazi-i-u-europu/
<drac0_> specke su super
<drac0_> al samo to :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> a da
<drac0_> ha daa
<SilverSpace> dobro i izgleda
<drac0_> ma kuciste je kuruza
<drac0_> vidi se i po fotkama
<SilverSpace> i have no idea
<drac0_> treba cekati htc na tim speckama
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :D
<drac0_> i have no idea
 * drac0_ se ide nabubati kolachima, minjoni, kokos kuglice, i ostala slatka sranja :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29403#msg29403
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29404#msg29404
<dinosb> Cestit Bozic i sretnu Novu 2011 zelim svima vama i vasim najmilijima
<SilverSpace> thx
<Vlado9A3CY> sretan bozic i tebi dinosb :)
<SilverSpace> koji sam majmun pobrisao si conkyrc koji sam mukotrpno slagao 
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace ... a vidi sto sam ja slozio, godinama mi je skupljalo prasinu na tavanu :) ... http://i56.tinypic.com/f0wajb.jpg
<dinosb> hvala Vlado9A3CY
<Vlado9A3CY> hvala i tebi dinosb :)
<dinosb> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: najs
<SilverSpace> ja svoj gramafon nedavno poklonio
<SilverSpace> ostalo mi samo predpojacalo i pojacalo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a backup? :)
<Mmike> Eh, Djole :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to bas nisam pospremio
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> los neki backup :)
<SilverSpace> i sad citam sed help 
<SilverSpace> to mi je slozio obruT 
<SilverSpace> auuuu oli je ovaj sed kompliciran
<SilverSpace> yes slozio
<SilverSpace> hebo sam se kaj mi je nedostajao jedan '
<rsedak> SilverSpace: sed nije kompliciran, samo ak oznas njegovu osnovnu logiku
<rsedak> ajde budem napravio edukacijski video za sed, pa se gustaj :_)
<rsedak> naravno moras znati i regex :_)
<drac0_> rsedak, di se mogu naci ti tvoji uradci? :)
<SilverSpace> rsedak: vis koliko god citao nisam shvatio
<SilverSpace> sed
<SilverSpace> trebao bi mi bas netko objasnit 
<SilverSpace> tj. pojasnit
<SilverSpace> i na kraju nisam sredio sa sed nego awk to kaj mi je trebalo :)
<rsedak> drac0_: ma nema ih jos, ali biti ce youtube za prvo vrijeme, aonda cu odluciti ocu li ih "zatvoriti"
<rsedak> drac0_: to ce ovisiti o donacijama, na temelju videa, ili bolje da odmah naplaciujem per view :_)
<drac0_> rsedak, probaj prije staviti nesto sitno da vidis kakav je promet ;)
<drac0_> najlakse je zatvoriti :)
<rsedak> ma prvo treba postici posjecenost, a onda vidjeti zele li jludi dati novceke za ono sto su vidjeli (jeli misle da je to vrijedno njihove donacije) 
<rsedak> ali mislim si ako jedna wikipedia ima problema s financirenjam na dobrovoljnoj bazi, gdje onda ja necu imati?
<drac0_> hmm
<rsedak> a logika :_)
<drac0_> ugledaj se na senka ;)
<drac0_> zasto ne
<rsedak> incae takvi video tecajevi po sat vremena se naplacuju 12USD per view
<drac0_> ako je video dobar, platit ce ekipa
<rsedak> koji je njegov business model?
<drac0_> e pa da
<drac0_> en.co.de
<drac0_> jedan od modela, meni izvrsna ideja :)
<drac0_> pitaj ga kad bude online
<rsedak> tnx, budem
<drac0_> dobar proizvod se uvijek prodaje
<drac0_> uvijek
<drac0_> al treba ga napraviti 'dobrim' ;)
<tparcina> Err http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com intrepid/universe mlock 7:2007b~dfsg-2   404 Not Found - Gdje je problem?
<Mmike> tparcina, apt-get update ?
<tparcina> Ovo se javi kad idem izvršim - sudo apt-get install asterisk
<Mmike> jesi li rekao prije toga apt-get update ?
<tparcina> Mmike: I on mi javlja brdo greški :(
<Mmike> ) 
<Mmike> pa, nebi smio :)
<Mmike> kakve greske dobijas?
<tparcina> Mmike: sudo apt-get update - E: Some index files failed to download, they have been ignored, or old ones used instead.
<Mmike> aj  na neki pastebin pjestni sve
<tparcina> Mmike: http://pastebin.ca/2028300
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> intrepid
<Mmike> 8.10
<Mmike> to vise nije podrzano
<Mmike> stovise, 9.04 vise nije podrzan
<tparcina> Mmike: Onda mi ne gine dist-upgrade?
<tparcina> Mmike: Mogu li onda napraviti dist-upgrade?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> to je server?
<Mmike> ili desktop?
<tparcina> da
<tparcina> server
<Mmike> a, probaj
<Mmike> neznam kako ce ici, s obzirom da je dosta staro
<Mmike> jer ce htjeti upgardeirati na 9.04 kojeg nema
<Mmike> napises u terminalu: do-release-upgrade
<SilverSpace> yep
<Mmike> moras biti root, dakako
<SilverSpace> tesko ce to proci
<tparcina> SilverSpace: Da li preporučaš nešto drugo?
<drac0_> cek jel to lts
<Mmike> jok
<drac0_> crap
<Mmike> 8.04 je bio LTS, 8.10 nije
<Mmike> tparcina, nista te ne kosta da lupis: sudo do-release-upgrade
<Mmike> iako ces vjerojatno dobiti gresku
<drac0_> jer lts bi trebao nadograditi na lts
<tparcina> Mmike: Počeo je preuzimati pakete.
<drac0_> SilverSpace, kako natty?
<SilverSpace> proradio danas
<SilverSpace> nakon nadogradnje
<Mmike> tparcina, eto
<drac0_> vidim da ima podosta updatea :)
<Mmike> da, te pakete jos imamo na mirroru
<tparcina> Nego, nudi mi restart ssh servisa.
<Mmike> tparcina, nakon sto si napravio upgrade na 9.04 (karmic) napravi i dalje  upgrade
<Mmike> tparcina, pa restartaj ga :)
<tparcina> Iznad toga mi piše da je restartanje sshd sigurno, a još iznad toga da restart ssh može utjecati na logiranje.
<tparcina> Mmike: Da, ali hoću li izgubit ssh vezu?
<tparcina> Ovo radim remote.
<Mmike> vjerojatno ne
<Mmike> a da si mogao screen pokrenuti dok si to radio - mogao si :)
<tparcina> Mmike: :D
<tparcina> Super, još uvik sam logiran a ssh se restartao :)
<Mmike> jeps, samo server se restartao, tvoja konekcija ne
<SilverSpace> kak iz terminala vidim loadavg
<Mmike> uptime
<Mmike>  18:45:56 up 2 days, 20:20, 13 users,  load average: 0.75, 0.93, 0.91
<Mmike> to je kod mene 
<Mmike> tparcina, kak ide?
<tparcina> Mmike: Evo, instalira pakete.
<SilverSpace> da fakat Mmike to je to
<SilverSpace>  18:46:20 up  2:43,  5 users,  load average: 0.00, 0.03, 0.05
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 13 users :)
<Mmike> :)
<drac0_> hebate :)
<drac0_> liq ima bozichni party
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29405#msg29405
<SilverSpace> sad sam napravio beckup
<drac0_> SilverSpace, backup cega?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29406#msg29406
<SilverSpace> drac0_: datoteka kaj sam obrisao slucajno a prije toga nisam napravio beckup
<drac0_> conky ha :)
<SilverSpace> pa sam morao sve od pocetka
<SilverSpace> da 
<drac0_> ajoj
<drac0_> kako ti se da :)
<drac0_> ja sam danas cijeli dan u sleep modu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
 * Mmike igra angry birds
 * drac0_ chachka po gingeru
<SilverSpace> i onda se cudi kaj mu baterija kratko traje
<drac0_> bas :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> jest, jest :)
<Mmike> bas to
<Mmike> igram cijeli dan i onda se cudim kako mi kratko traje :)
<Mmike> sto ste duhoviti ovaj badnjak, joj :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, http://ubuntuone.com/p/VCx/
<SilverSpace> bolje da kitis bor
<SilverSpace> drac0_: hihi jucer vidio snjegovica androida
<drac0_> ma da? :)
<SilverSpace> steta nisam link sacuvao
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jo04x
<SilverSpace> ovo je bolesno danas nista drugo nisam klopao osim kolaca
<drac0_> uff to ti je pametno :)
<SilverSpace> makovnjaca orehnjaca i druge kerifeke
<SilverSpace> http://www.noradsanta.org/map.html#fullscreen
<drac0_> vrlo dobar launcher
<drac0_> http://www.appbrain.com/app/zeam-launcher/org.zeam
<Mmike> jel' netko od vas prosao angrybirdse?
<drac0_> senko
<Mmike> ? :)
<drac0_> liq ima na svima 3 zvjezdice
<drac0_> hebeni freak :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: jes vidio sto mi odgovorio na twitteru ovaj iz chipoteke o tabletu
<drac0_> ne, cek
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam prosao sve
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ima par komada na testiranju i nije odusevljen
<drac0_> koji to
<drac0_> galaxy?
<SilverSpace> ne izradom
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja nemrem 1-8 prec :)
<SilverSpace> nego android nije bas prilagoden dobro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja to imam na iPod
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ne vidim twit
<drac0_> o kojem tabletu je rijec?
<SilverSpace> ma neki kinezi
<SilverSpace> jeftini
<SilverSpace> cca do 2000kn bi bili u prodaji
<drac0_> ma to je kuruza
<drac0_> ne gledaj to uopce
<SilverSpace> ma znam 
<SilverSpace> kaze da su ok i da rade ok ali android nije bas prilagoden pa reza zna zezat
<SilverSpace> da ovaj zeam nije losh
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29407#msg29407
<Mmike> o mysqlu tko te smisli...
<SilverSpace> drac0_: prvi launcher koji mi se svida
<drac0_> SilverSpace, je stvarno je dobar launcher
<drac0_> bolji mi i od adw-a i od pro
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29408#msg29408
<SilverSpace> ipak mi fali sense ui 
<drac0_> hebo te sense :)
<drac0_> htc bloatware
<drac0_> meni sad na oxygenu fale widget buttonsi
<drac0_> pas mather
<drac0_> kad ovaj cyanogen misli vise izbaciti taj ginger
<SilverSpace> fali toga dosta sto ima sense
<drac0_> widget buttonsi nisu na sensu
<drac0_> to mi fali sa caye/defrosta
<drac0_> nije neka frka, al fali mi par sitnica na koje sam se vec navikao dammit
<josipsb> poz svima :)
<SilverSpace> tri dana uporno igram mine i ni jednom nisam lozio
<SilverSpace> slozio*
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Purchase cheap patanol online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6970.msg29412#msg29412
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Order cheap lioresal online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6969.msg29411#msg29411
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Development verzija iliti beta testing] Buy cheap singulair -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6968.msg29410#msg29410
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Purchase nolvadex online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6975.msg29417#msg29417
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Order cheap tramadol online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6974.msg29416#msg29416
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prijedlozi / Komentari / Tehnička pitanja] Purchase cheap aldactone -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6973.msg29415#msg29415
<SilverSpace> koji k je spamer na forumu 
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Compiz i pripadajuće aplikacije] Purchase celebrex -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6980.msg29422#msg29422
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prijedlozi / Komentari / Tehnička pitanja] Purchase ultram -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6979.msg29421#msg29421
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Test] Buy cheap nizoral -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6978.msg29420#msg29420
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Order cheap aldactone -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6985.msg29427#msg29427
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Order cheap co-Diovan online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6984.msg29426#msg29426
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Order lipitor online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6983.msg29425#msg29425
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Buy amoxicillin online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6989.msg29431#msg29431
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Purchase viagra soft online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6988.msg29430#msg29430
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Order viagra Soft Tabs online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6987.msg29429#msg29429
<CrazyLemon> lol
<SilverSpace> hebomu pas majku
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Web cam -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6964.msg29432#msg29432
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29408#msg29408
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29407#msg29407
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> pazi foruma
<drac0_> :D
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29433#msg29433
<SilverSpace> drac0_: netko je vec sredio
<drac0_> neki lurker :)
<drac0_> hebate idem van s psetom
<drac0_> a klinci rokaju s petardama mamice im roknem
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak tebi radi legend?
<Mmike> sad malo se igrao s curinim, jebemti kak se to teli
<Mmike> uzas
<Mmike> brijem da je prije upgradea na 2.2 radio pun kufer bolje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak mislis teli 
<SilverSpace> radi super
<Mmike> pa recimo kad skrolas aplikacije
<Mmike> zapinje
<Mmike> i to jako
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> jednim pokretom dode od vrha do dna
<Mmike> neznam kaj je onda
<Mmike> fakat lose
<Mmike> veli da joj je 2 dana nakon upgradea radio ok i sad da je uzass
<Mmike> malo bolje od kad je prestala koristiti task killer
<Mmike> al' sveusvemu lose
<SilverSpace> kak cpu radi
<Mmike> kak' to vidim?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/joA51
<SilverSpace> ja ovaj app koristim
<SilverSpace> ima i log
<SilverSpace> i zgodan widget
<Mmike> uzas kako je sporo
<Mmike> market se jedva otvara
<Mmike> nes tu ne valja
<Mmike> nemre bit ovak sporo
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/2/20101223150332_dcb54.jpg
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam 
<SilverSpace> radi mi super osim jedne stvari
<drac0_> haha
<drac0_> vidi ga al je nakrco desktop :D
<drac0_> hebu te ovi widgeti za konekcije i to zecse :)
<SilverSpace> ako mi ostane wifi upaljen a zgasi se ekran nece poslje aktiviranja na net
<SilverSpace> moram ga ponovo zgasit i upalit
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne radi mi ovaj link
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kaj bi ti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :)
<drac0_> ja to imam u padajucem izborniku
<drac0_> sve to
<drac0_> 6 ikonica
<Mmike> pardon, radi
<Mmike> drac0_, ovaj sysinfo neki kaj mi je dao silver da skibnem
<Mmike> pa on mi veli da mi proc 40% vremena radi na 245 Mhz
<drac0_> pa to je kakti ok
<drac0_> to je minimum proca valjda
<stemdA> yup
<drac0_> ak mob nis ne radi, tako i treba biti
<Mmike> a kaj mi nisi ti nesh prico da mi treba novi kernel za to?2.35 ili nesto?
<drac0_> moj desire je stalno na 200 mhz
<stemdA> yup po drugi put ;)
<Mmike> ali ja nemam novi kernel :)
<drac0_> Mmike, 2.34.xx da
<drac0_> kao bolje to hendla
<drac0_> ovi stariji valjda imaju manje opcija
<drac0_> pogledaj si na xda, ima cijeli thread o tome
<drac0_> ekipa fura i setcpu, al meni je i ovako ok
<Mmike> covjece, legendov proc moze raditi na 19 Mhz :)
<drac0_> moze da i ne radi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, android system info jede izmedju 40 i 60 % proca
<drac0_> :)
<Mmike> total CPU load je 100% 
<drac0_> SilverSpace samo koristi neke apps koji zderu proc i bateriju :)
<drac0_> ima se baterije ima :)
<SilverSpace> meni je na 11%
<Mmike> a ne vidim na kaj, android system info je 40-60%, ispod toga je android system sa 3% i nakon toga se izmjenjuje audible:remote, android.proces.core, phone, i tak
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak da nadjem zakaj je na 100%?
<Mmike> doduse, i na desireu mi je total cpu load 80% stalno
<Mmike> http://forum.vodafone.co.uk/t5/Legend/HTC-Legend-post-FroYo-100-CPU-issue-more-than-one-handset/m-p/628199
<SilverSpace> stemdA: kaj yupkash :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace, btw, widget od ASIja mi ne pokazuje CPU info, samo bateriju/memoriju
<Mmike> kuzis, na desireu, recimo, total cpu load mi je oko 80%, ali 66% uzme 'android system info', a 13 posto uzme android system, i onda ostali
<Mmike> pa kad zbrojis, taman oko 80%
<Mmike> sve 5
<Mmike> (osim sto jebo aplikaciju koja mjeri cpu zauzece i onda otme sav proc! :) 
<Mmike> al' na desireu Android system info otme oko 60% CPUa, slijedeca prva aplikacija otme 1% cpua a total CPU time je 100%
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  kaj si ti nesto posebno jos nainstaliravao?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29434#msg29434
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' koristis facebook sa Legenda?
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> nis posebno nemam instalirano
<Mmike> a, velim, taj widget, jel ti pokazuje CPU usage?
<drac0_> evo malo prigodne :D http://youtu.be/FqMdqRucFZ8
<SilverSpace> ne samo bat i memorju
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jel' imas upaljen 'usb debuging'?
<drac0_> a sta ce mu to :)
<drac0_> pa nije rootao
<drac0_> nit mu treba rom manager
<stemdA> SilverSpace:  u yup modu sam ;)
<drac0_> ajde eventualno radi titanium backupa
<Mmike> drac0_, de, idi psa seci :)
<drac0_> al za to opet mora rootati :D
<drac0_> koji ste vi liqovi haha
<drac0_> de ga pitaj kako mu se svidja htc sense
<Mmike> kuzis, sad kad sam upalio USB debuging load je i dalje 100%, al' bar mi je zbroj svih aplikacija koje trose proc = 100
<Mmike> i najvise zdere android system info
<Mmike> drac0_, imas ti preporuku za neki CPU monitoring software (ala top), da ne zdere sav proc kad ga pokrenem?
<drac0_> jooo sad opet u history :)
<drac0_> nekidan sam bas gledao
<drac0_> ima neki dobar na app brainu
<Mmike> covjece
<drac0_> cek
<Mmike> upalio sam USB debuging
<Mmike> i mob je proletio
<Mmike> onak, fakat radi ok
<Mmike> skrolanje appsa vise ne zapinje
<Mmike> npr
<Mmike> SilverSpace, aj daj vidi jel' imas to upaljeno, plz
<SilverSpace> cek
<SilverSpace> nemam
<Mmike> jedino ne kuzim kak ti 11% proc samo iskoristen, pa taj android system info uzme sav proc. I na desireu mi i na legendu.
<Mmike> a koji buld imas?
<SilverSpace> total cpu load pise 11%
<Mmike> ja upalio sad taj USB debuging i mobidel proradio
<Mmike> a koliko ti uzima android system info?
<SilverSpace> 3
<Mmike> nekaj si ti moro radit s time
<SilverSpace> nis
<Mmike> nas kol'ko sad bolje radi
<Mmike> za ne povjerovat
<SilverSpace> hm to sam tamo na onom linku citao
<drac0_> Mmike, nemrem naci sad, daj opali u search na appbrain
<drac0_> system cpu nesto
<Mmike> SilverSpace, a, jesi ti radio reset nakon upgradea?
<Mmike> drac0_, ceksec
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/joHBQ
<SilverSpace> imas ovaj 
<Mmike> http://www.appbrain.com/app/advanced-system-monitor-pro/com.elohim.adsmonitor
<Mmike> ?
<drac0_> grafichi :)
<Mmike> ma bilo kaj
<Mmike> samo da ne ubija proc
<drac0_> nis odoh ubit oko
<drac0_> dosta mi je
<drac0_> mogao bi koji kolach maznut, to mi je sad pametno
<drac0_> ajte noc ekipa
<SilverSpace> Perfect System Monitor
<SilverSpace> je ok 
<Mmike> link?
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/joHBQ
<SilverSpace> widget
<Mmike> pre sareno i nakiceno mi djeluje
<SilverSpace> ali ima sve
<Mmike> da, al kaj ce mi to ak ce mi zderat 100% proca opet
<Mmike> ovaj android system info je super
<Mmike> fakat pokaze cuda
<Mmike> al' mislim
<SilverSpace> evo sad mi pise sa njime 2%
<SilverSpace> ima i potrosnja
<SilverSpace> uu kako cica kad je osvetljenje na 100%
<Mmike> e, a
<Mmike> di ti ga je instaliro?
<Mmike> ja ga neamm u apps :)
<Mmike> niti na desireu niti na legendu :)
<SilverSpace> stavi widget
<SilverSpace> 4x1
<Mmike> naso super jedan
<Mmike> tj
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> OS monitor
<Mmike> o debilnog li naroda
<Mmike> s petardama
<Mmike> sretan bozic svi
<SilverSpace> sretan i tebi zicbo
<Mmike> os monitor nije los
<Mmike> i legend radi ok od kad sam upalio ono sa usb debugingom
<Mmike> silverspace imas ti speedial nekakav slozen?
<SilverSpace> ne
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-25
<SilverSpace> sritan Božić svima
<MmikeMRMA> e
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro, sretan Bozic ;)
<sale> sretan Bozic ekipica
<Vlado9A3CY> i tebi sale :)
<budz0r> ubuntashi sretan Bozic!
<drac0_> howdy peeps
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29435#msg29435
<ipozgaj> echo 110919903236010988408117932437108566282P | dc 
<ipozgaj> :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29436#msg29436
<MmikeDOMA> ipozgaj ;)
<ipozgaj> oj ;)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29437#msg29437
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29438#msg29438
<hbogner> pozdrav
<MmikeDOMA> ext3 je bananavo spor
<MmikeDOMA> nakon sto se covjek privikne na ext3
<MmikeDOMA> eh
<MmikeDOMA> exkt3
<MmikeDOMA> apoijsdasoijd
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, bugala ti bom!
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, ke?
<MmikeDOMA> quo! :)
<hbogner> vadis domine?
<MmikeDOMA> hbogner, sretan ti zicbo :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29439#msg29439
<hbogner> MmikeDOMA, fala, i tebi sretan bozic
<Neuromanc> nego, zna li netko gdje kupiti party popper pištolj?
<drac0_> pechen prasich, ostar nozich, sretan bozich :)
<SilverSpace> ee
<drac0_> kako dobro radi ovaj gingervillian :)
<SilverSpace> provokator
<drac0_> i to za zichbo :)
<SilverSpace> treba pitat MmikeDOMA kak radi legend
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> meni je proc na 480
<SilverSpace> 2-4%
<hbogner> ode ja, sretan bozic svima
<SilverSpace> 100mA
<drac0_> SilverSpace, tebi bi dobro dosao gingerbread radi amoled ekrana
<SilverSpace> ? pojasni
<drac0_> ginger je baziran na amoled ficuru
<drac0_> amoled ekran ima ficur da svaki pixel ima svoje osvjetljenje
<drac0_> to je bitna razlika u odnosu na lcd
<SilverSpace> aa
<SilverSpace> kizim
<drac0_> tako da kad imas bilo gdje crnu pozadinu, pixel ne radi, ugasen je
<drac0_> thus, stedi energiju - bateriju
<drac0_> a ginger je sav u tamnim tonovima i crnim pozadinama
<drac0_> upravo da se izvuce max iz baterije
<drac0_> al samo ako imas amoled ekran ;)
<drac0_> lcd koristi back-osvijetljenje cijeloga ekrana, i potrosnja energije dok je ekran zgasen je potpuno isto kao i kad radi
<drac0_> zato je ovaj lcd/slcd deal vrlo losh :)
<drac0_> a neki misle da im angry birds cuga bateriju :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam nigdje vidio jel kaj planiraju sa legend
<SilverSpace> na gingericu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidi http://pastebin.com/NQ9zTr8x
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bude ginger na legendu kako stvari stoje, kao i za wildfire
<drac0_> cyanogen i villian rom su najavili ...
<drac0_> al to ce malo kasnije, prioritet trenutno je top-class modeli
<drac0_> SilverSpace, dobar mi ovaj pastebin nadojeb za chrom[e]ium
<SilverSpace> koji ima ih vise
<drac0_> bas pastebin.com
<SilverSpace> kaj su ovo shebali https://chrome.google.com/webstore
<SilverSpace> bolje mi je bio prije
<drac0_> al sto je - je, hebeni chromium mi sa 12 tabova guta gigu rama :D
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jqJhE
<SilverSpace> ovaj
<SilverSpace> https://chrome.google.com/webstore?category=ext
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> imas na pastebin webu gore u tabu
<drac0_> http://pastebin.com/
<drac0_> taj mi je najbolji
<drac0_> origigi :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam otvoren cromium sa desetak tabova i ff ipojede 800mb
<drac0_> cek
<drac0_> ff pojede 800 mega za koliko tabova?
<drac0_> isto koliko i chromium
<drac0_> koji ff?
<drac0_> beta 8?
<SilverSpace> ma sve skupa 800
<drac0_> pa kako hebate :D
<drac0_> a cek ti si na nattyu, mozda to
<drac0_> al opet sumnjam
<drac0_> iako sad kad razmislim na nattyu mi je manje gutao chromium
<drac0_> maverick chromium ubija
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_4e2e3.png
<drac0_> ono, ram killer
<SilverSpace> ovo ti je sa dva terminala
<drac0_> hmm
<drac0_> a svasta
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hugin ti je za panoramio fotke?
<drac0_> jel to radi sa svim formatima fotki?
<SilverSpace> http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona1_3f028.png
<SilverSpace> da hugin
<SilverSpace> neznam za formate ja samo sa jpg koristio
<drac0_> bas cu se poigrati malo s time, tnx
<SilverSpace> drac0_: eto vidis 800
<drac0_> bome da
<drac0_> majku mu staru
<drac0_> SilverSpace, pazi app, http://bitURL.net/axyr
<drac0_> probaj ;)
 * drac0_ misli da je vrijeme za masovnog ubojicu dana - kava + kolachi :)
<SilverSpace> evo i sa + ff 10 tabova http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona2_c86cd.png
<SilverSpace> radi natty samo tako
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29440#msg29440
<SilverSpace> uh hebemti janjetinu kad ima kolaca
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29441#msg29441
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29442#msg29442
<drac0_> sve se loshe jede ovih dana
<drac0_> sirotinja
<drac0_> cemer, jad i bijeda :)
<SilverSpace> i have no idea
<drac0_> SilverSpace, evo jedan kinjezara za tebe, http://bitURL.net/axyu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: to rekoh ja sad ce to i vise njih dobit 
<SilverSpace> punokrvni tablet
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29443#msg29443
<drac0_> idem malo van s psetom, hebeno je vrijeme :)
<drac0_> l8r
<ggallin> hej narode
<HmmZ0r> jutro
<ggallin> linuxari,ubuntičari,susovci,fedoričari...
<ggallin> ima neko preko une? Bosna,RS?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] laptom i ubuntu, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29444#msg29444
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29445#msg29445
<MmikeDOMA> Mapsi na Androidu - neupotrebljivo za auto-navigaciju
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, a sygic aura drive? :)
<MmikeDOMA> jao, to ono sto si mi dao?
<MmikeDOMA> tj, onaj torent?
<drac0_> da
<MmikeDOMA> vish, kak sam glup, zaboravio na to
<MmikeDOMA> e, sad
<drac0_> pa to radi ko vurica
<MmikeDOMA> dracoslave
<MmikeDOMA> kak da to instaliram? :)
<drac0_> a detaljna je u 3pm, valjda kuzi rupu na cesti
<MmikeDOMA> imam onaj AstroFTP ili nesto, jel' mogu s tim izkopirati na mob app?
<drac0_> pa stavis folder i apk u root sd kartice
<MmikeDOMA> I onda?
<drac0_> folder je cache u biti, apk instaliras i to je to
<drac0_> vec je registrirana ;)
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> idem probat :0
<drac0_> ajde :)
<MmikeDOMA> root folder od kartice mi je /sdcard
<MmikeDOMA> right?
<drac0_> da
<MmikeDOMA> covjece, wirelessom sa svog kompa mi kopira na karticu 30k /sec
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, kaj kad se skopira?
<drac0_> meni kenja wifi nesto na gingervillianu
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, pa rekoh ti :) samo pokreni apk
<drac0_> to je to
<MmikeDOMA> kak se pokrene apk? :)
<drac0_> i odi se odvezi nekam
<drac0_> pa sam piknes na njega
<drac0_> al moras omoguciti u applications, unknown sources ;)
<MmikeDOMA> to jesam
<MmikeDOMA> piknem na njega - gdje? :)
<MmikeDOMA> iz ftp managera? :)
<drac0_> ne
<drac0_> sa phonea
<drac0_> imas neki file manager
<MmikeDOMA> aha
<MmikeDOMA> ok :)
<MmikeDOMA> imam neki 
<MmikeDOMA> a'la norton commander
<drac0_> bilo koji
<drac0_> ja sam se iznenadio kako je karta detaljna
<drac0_> no dobro ipak je to tele-atlas
<drac0_> al fino ti zakuri phone :)
<drac0_> jer je sve u 3D-u
<drac0_> znaci na auto-upaljac i deri
<MmikeDOMA> Ma, to si moram kupit ovih dana
<MmikeDOMA> stalak za auto
<MmikeDOMA> i punjac
<drac0_> yep
<drac0_> btw
<drac0_> meni je po defaultu nakon instalacije bio ceski jezik postavljen :D
<drac0_> al skuzis kako promjeniti
<drac0_> ima i hrvatski
<MmikeDOMA> di da kupim te nadostukove?
<MmikeDOMA> zasto HRT (i druge telke) pojacaju ton cim zavrsi film/serija/stovecsuprikazivali?
<drac0_> i have no idea :)
<drac0_> zato sto tamo rade maloumni debilcheki
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, ti si kablom prebacio na mob ?
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, kaze gugl da je to intelkom, al njih sam zvao prije 3-4 mj. i nisu nista imali debili
<drac0_> kablom da
<drac0_> onda vis nisam ni probao bezicno
<drac0_> sad mi nesto kenja wifi
<drac0_> sporo u 3pm, pa mi se i neda zahebavati time ...
<MmikeDOMA> da, imeni je wifi spor za popizditi
<MmikeDOMA> enkripciju sam neki dan upalio, katastrofa kak je sporo
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, vau vidi kako je jeftino :) http://www.intelkom.hr/opis.php?id=3485
<drac0_> to je €50 u minkenu
<drac0_> fukk tamo cu to uzeti
<drac0_> ovi nisu normalni
<drac0_> ono sto je veca kriza to su vece cijene, debili
<drac0_> ajde ovo je jos ok http://www.intelkom.hr/opis.php?id=3213
<drac0_> pa se uzme neki genericki stalak wuteva
<MmikeDOMA> da, al' bez stalka nema smisla
<drac0_> a ovo sam htio uzeti, http://www.intelkom.hr/opis.php?id=3450
<drac0_> nek se nadje
<drac0_> zovem debile, kaze ima
<drac0_> gubim vrijeme, mlatim tamo, dodjem - kaze debil nema vise prodano
<drac0_> reko sta narucite 5 kom???
<drac0_> uzas od firme
<drac0_> hgspot je prije s njima radio, uzimali neke mobitele i to, ti nikada nisu isporucili fakturu
<drac0_> uvijek nesto ne stima, uzas od debila
<drac0_> a mislim, ko i web ...
<MmikeDOMA> ha
<MmikeDOMA> to mi je tu doma :)
<drac0_> zagrebachka?
<MmikeDOMA> odustao od wirelesa, pa to je uzas
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> vece
<drac0_> netko rece
<drac0_> aaaaaalaj volim, kako ginger radi, kako ginger radi :)
<drac0_> trebaaaaaa rootat imat muda, pa ti se to vrati, pa ti se to vrati ... yes! :D
<SilverSpace> kaj si poludio
<SilverSpace> kaj se baterije kupuju
<SilverSpace> tkome je malo jedna
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> da ima bi uzeo nek se nadje
<drac0_> dok je ovak jeftina
<drac0_> al nema mater im
<MmikeDOMA> di stoje aplikacije na /sdcard?
<drac0_> dok ne rootas, nigdje :D
<drac0_> zasto?
<MmikeDOMA> pa imam opciju 'move apps to sdcard'
<MmikeDOMA> i hrpu sam ih movnuo na sdcard
<drac0_> nije to to :)
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, jel ti radi navigacija?
<MmikeDOMA> ma kaj nije to - to?
<MmikeDOMA> di ih stavi?
<MmikeDOMA> jer ih ne vidim na kartici
<MmikeDOMA> upravo se upalila - na ruskom!
<drac0_> :D
<MmikeDOMA> aukurac :)
<drac0_> meni je na ceskom
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, de me navodi :)
<drac0_> ma skuzis vec kako promjeniti, ima one ikonice sa strane
<drac0_> odi na jezikui tako nesto :D
<MmikeDOMA> ama nis ne kuzim
<drac0_> kad stavis votku na stol, bude ti jasnije :)
<SilverSpace> :)))))
<MmikeDOMA> ok
<MmikeDOMA> naso
<MmikeDOMA> fhew
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, daj ju dobro istestiraj da znamo jel to valja sta il ne
<drac0_> ja sam se samo 2x provozao po zg
<MmikeDOMA> e, a kaj je ono 'connection settings?
<drac0_> al vis trebao bi zapaliti u slavnoniju il istru recimo
<MmikeDOMA> account nekvi i to?
<drac0_> ne diraj to
<drac0_> to je vec postavljeno sa userom i passom
<drac0_> sve ostalo mozes chachkati
<drac0_> ima opcija ko u prici
 * drac0_ ide nesto baciti u kljun ...
<ivoks> sretan bozis i to
<ivoks> bozic
<SilverSpace> i tebi :=
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: aplikacija na sdcard stoje na ext3 pariticiji
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kaj to znaci? ne vidim ih?
<ivoks> kak ne, vidis ih
<ivoks> sto se tice mapsa
<ivoks> defaultni google maps nema navigaciju HR
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pa nemas ti ext3
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, zakaj nemam?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa sad sam spojio mob na komp i nisam ih vidio
<ivoks> moras staviti onaj brut maps ili ka se vec zove
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, ovo se cini vrlo ok
<SilverSpace> pa jesi je napravio
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, stavi osad nesto sto mi je draco dao
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, nisam
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, al sam hrpu aplikacija prebacio na karticu
<ivoks> koji je to android?
<ivoks> 2.2?
<ivoks> vjerojano ih je stavio na fat particiju onda :)
<ivoks> iss... glava me boli
<SilverSpace> app 2 sd
<SilverSpace> stavi na fat
<MmikeDOMA> najbolja stvar te aure je da ima 'exit' gumb :)
<ivoks> aure?
<SilverSpace> navigacija
<ivoks> ja sam koristio google navigaciju
<ivoks> skinuo sam tu brut verziju
<ivoks> i radila je onako kako sam ocekivao
<MmikeDOMA> Aura nesto, Sygic aura, nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> brut trazi root
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, a to je?
<ivoks> pa govorila mi je skreni desno, lijevo itd
<ivoks> ne znam sto bi drugo ocekivao od navigacije
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, jedino ovaj moj nema hrvatske glasove
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, dal' si koristio kad garmina nekog?
<ivoks> ne
<MmikeDOMA> eh :)
<MmikeDOMA> da jesi onda bi znao sto bi ocekivao :)
<ivoks> pa reci mi... sto?
<ivoks> fakat ne znam
<MmikeDOMA> Pa preglednu kartu
<ivoks> preglednu kartu?
<MmikeDOMA> Kad udjes na kruzni tok ili sjebato raskrizje uzumira ti i vodi te kroz raskrizje
<ivoks> a to...
<MmikeDOMA> kad fulas preracuna skoro odmah
<MmikeDOMA> pise ti koliko jos imas do odredista (ili do waypointa ako si ga stavio)
<MmikeDOMA> racuna ti ETA
<ivoks> pa i google maps je racunao eta
<MmikeDOMA> radi statistike razne
<ivoks> da, ti si ovisnik o grafovima :)
<MmikeDOMA> neznam, ovo kaj sam probao (Maps) ne preracunava
<MmikeDOMA> uvijek gleda prema sjeveru
<ivoks> Maps po defaultu uopce nema navigaciju za HR
<ivoks> moze ti nacrtati plan puta, al ne navigira
<SilverSpace> MmikeDOMA: pa si kupi onda garmin a ne da to od telefona ocekujes
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, bas, kak' sam glup, jelda? :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, pa ova Aura se cini ok za sad
<MmikeDOMA> sutra cu probati u autu
<MmikeDOMA> samo moram kupit negdje stalak za auto
<SilverSpace> hebemu nema uredaja kaj bi ti sve to savrseno radio
<MmikeDOMA> neznam di da to dajem
<MmikeDOMA> SilverSpace, pa zali boze ghz procesora onda
<ivoks> jel besplatna?
<ivoks> jel se mogu karte skinuti unaprijed?
<ivoks> na njihovoj stranici mogu samo otici na store a iphone
<ivoks> iako pise da radi na desireu :)
<SilverSpace> igo isto radi i ima hrvatski
<ivoks> 70 eura
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, neznam, dao mi draco :)
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, imas ti stalak za auto?
<ivoks> ne
<MmikeDOMA> to moram
<MmikeDOMA> ubost
<ivoks> al imam nesto sto bi mogao iskoristiti
<MmikeDOMA> sto?
<ivoks> ma nesto sto se nalijepi na plastiku, a moze se rastezati u sirinu
<ivoks> pa ti obuhvati telefon
<ivoks> cini mi se da se samo mape naplacuju
<MmikeDOMA> jest
<MmikeDOMA> aplikacija je besple
<MmikeDOMA> ako pricas u auri
<MmikeDOMA> iako, ja bih garmina
<MmikeDOMA> iako, moram prvo ovo probati
<ivoks> koji mulaci
<ivoks> mulci
<ivoks> umjesto da izbace aplikaciju za android, oni naprave telefon
<ivoks> (garmin)
<ivoks> i to telefon s androidom
<MmikeDOMA> da, debili
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks jel' i tebi wifi sporo radi?
<MmikeDOMA> kopirao sad FTPom sa svog kompa doma na desire nesto - 30kb/sec
<ivoks> ne, nisam primijetio da sporo radi
<ivoks> kada skidam s neta, skidam brzinom ADSL-a
<MmikeDOMA> mjerio bas?
<MmikeDOMA> naso google maps na appbrainu i ne mogu ih instalirat
<ivoks> kak mjerio?
<ivoks> vidio sam da je skidao ~0,5MB/s
<MmikeDOMA> pa di 
<MmikeDOMA> i ja sam brijao da mi skida kol'ko mi DSL ide
<MmikeDOMA> dok nisam isao kopirati tu Auru na mob
<ivoks> i koliko si ju dugo uploadao?
<MmikeDOMA> odustao sam
<ivoks> haha
<MmikeDOMA> i spojio mob USB kablom
<MmikeDOMA> pa pisalo mi je - 30kb/sec
<ivoks> evo, ja sam ju skinuo s marketa i instalirao
<MmikeDOMA> nakon 10 minuta, ajbok
<ivoks> manje od 2 minute
<MmikeDOMA> koga?
<ivoks> auru
<MmikeDOMA> i mape?
<MmikeDOMA> meni torrent ima 800 megi
<ivoks> evo, sad cu mape
<MmikeDOMA> ftpom  - 30kb/sec
<ivoks> 200kb/s
<ivoks> al to moze biti i do providera
<ivoks> 419kb/s
<MmikeDOMA> hm
<ivoks> peek je peek ADSL-a
<MmikeDOMA> onda ovaj FTP softver mozda sere
<ivoks> kaze, 260MB za 14 minuta
<ivoks> skidam mape za hrvatsku
<ivoks> budem to vec veceras testirao
<ivoks> frendica slavi rodjendan... :)
<ivoks> sad mi nije jasno... i mape su besplatne?
<MmikeDOMA> pa
<MmikeDOMA> jesu 7 dana, mislim
<MmikeDOMA> tak nesto sam citao
<MmikeDOMA> 11 mbita/sec skidam preko sambe
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, koji ti filemanager koristis?
<ivoks> bash
<MmikeDOMA> bwah
<MmikeDOMA> imas externu tipkovnicu? :)
<ivoks> zezam se... Astro
<MmikeDOMA> ES File Manager je ok
<MmikeDOMA> cini se bar
<MmikeDOMA> odo gledat neki fim
 * ivoks je dobio tv za bozic :)
<MmikeDOMA> dajte preporucite nekvi film simpaticni za pogledati?
<ivoks> jedan bozicni, sa curom za pogledati
<ivoks> 9 mjeseci 
<ivoks> :D
<MmikeDOMA> :)
<MmikeDOMA> preslatko :)
<MmikeDOMA> super mi je kad torrent ide 1MB/sec :)
<ivoks> nda...
<ivoks> ova se navigacija cini dobrom
<drac0_> back
<drac0_> MmikeDOMA, film, red ;)
<ivoks> ako je dobra i u voznji, kupujem
<drac0_> ivoks, to je tele-atlas
<drac0_> mora biti dobra :)
<drac0_> mislim brutalno je detaljna
<drac0_> sad da jos ima par ficura tipa garmin ...
<drac0_> al inace, ok je navigacija
<drac0_> nije tak ni skupa
<drac0_> sta za pocetak samo kupis hr
<ivoks> 70 eura nije puno za EU i SAD
<drac0_> cak ni istocna eu nije toliko puno u odnosu na ostale
<ivoks> i Kanadu
<drac0_> e pa da
<drac0_> jedini zajeb je, treba stalak i punjac za desire
<drac0_> jer kako je sve u 3D-u + gps, pa-pa baterija :)
<ivoks> ma punjac je usb
<drac0_> a i to isto
<ivoks> stari uzeo nokiu cnesto
<ivoks> isto micro usb
<ivoks> c5 mislim
<ivoks> ne, nije c5
<drac0_> bitno da radi
<ivoks> c6
<ivoks> i ono... nokia je fakat u banani
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> dobar korak naprijed, ali premalo prekasno
<drac0_> sta android
<ivoks> ne, symbian
<ivoks> s touch screenom
<drac0_> ma da?
<ivoks> radi bolje nego stari symbiani
<ivoks> brzo sve
<ivoks> al ono, nije glatko, trza
<drac0_> reci MmikeDOMA neki dan uz pivu, da ce nokia izbaciti android phone
<ivoks> ma oce drek
<drac0_> to si i ja mislim
<drac0_> nece sigurno
<drac0_> treba pitati Mmikea od kuda mu info :)
<drac0_> ha!
<drac0_> http://www.xda-developers.com/android/run-a-website-on-android-with-paw-server/
<ivoks> nis, idem na tulum...
<drac0_> ajde, uzivaj
<drac0_> chaky, ping
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_, a negdje citao, nadjem
<MmikeDOMA> na /. mozda cak
<MmikeDOMA> nego
<MmikeDOMA> ja bih neku aplikaciju
<MmikeDOMA> da mogu upariti dva android phonea
<MmikeDOMA> i da kad zvoni onaj koji nije u dohvatu ruke
<MmikeDOMA> da se mogu javiti na upareni, koji je :)
<drac0_> dobra ideja
<drac0_> proslijedi je senku nek je slozi :)
<drac0_> podjelite pare :)
<drac0_> simple-as-that
<SilverSpace> yep i ja citao da ima sanse android na nokiji
<SilverSpace> i da je to izjavio nokijin covjek
<drac0_> a vidjet cemo onda
<drac0_> na sta ce to liciti
<drac0_> al bilo bi dobro da to sloze, MmikeDOMA ce to sigurno prvi uzeti :)
<SilverSpace> _)
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> pa da
<drac0_> imat ce njoku za kojom toliko pati
<drac0_> a imat ce i android :)
<SilverSpace> odoh spat
<SilverSpace> LN
<drac0_> zar vec
<drac0_> ajde uzivaj
<drac0_> noc
<SilverSpace> uh sad tek vidim di je frend zavrsio
<SilverSpace> zajedno smo nekad znali na ribiciju
<SilverSpace> kad se posvadao sa starom svaki trag mu se zameo
<SilverSpace> nikom se od tog drustva sa ribicije nije javljao 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jrTIq
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<MmikeDOMA> drac0_,  :P
<MmikeDOMA> ;0
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: keepassx -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6642.msg29446#msg29446
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29447#msg29447
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29448#msg29448
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29449#msg29449
#ubuntu-hr 2010-12-26
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29450#msg29450
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29451#msg29451
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29452#msg29452
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29453#msg29453
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29454#msg29454
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29455#msg29455
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29456#msg29456
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29458#msg29458
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29457#msg29457
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29459#msg29459
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29460#msg29460
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29461#msg29461
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29462#msg29462
<MmikeMRMA> uhjjuh
<SilverSpace> zjevvvvvvvvvvvvvv
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29463#msg29463
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29464#msg29464
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29465#msg29465
<SilverSpace> ruchak
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29466#msg29466
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Problem pri instalaciji Linux-a na SunBlade 150 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6990.msg29467#msg29467
<MmikeMRMA> SilverSpace, e
<MmikeMRMA> drac0_, e
<Mmike> drac0_, ti imas i onaj drugi navigacija/softver?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji si ono spomijnao navigacija softver?
<SilverSpace> probaj igo
<Mmike> a nije aura?
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> di to nadjem?
<SilverSpace> za legend lako ali za desire malo teze radi drugachije reze 
<CrazyLemon> za desire se igo zove 'motonav' i nije baš tako dobar kao ovaj original igo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29468#msg29468
<drac0_> Mmike, koji drugi?
<drac0_> imam samo sygic aura
<drac0_> prije sam imao garmina
<drac0_> oboje su bazirani na tele-atlas
<drac0_> vidio sam motonav i loshiji je od sygica
<drac0_> dapace mislim da nema nista bolje od sygica na androidu
<CrazyLemon> nisam sygic nikad koristio al sam koristio copilota (dobar UI slabe karte) i iGo (slabiji UI al bolje karte) ..i iGo je meni jedna boljih navigacija
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> di da nadjem taj igo?
<Mmike> CrazyLemon, ti desire imas?
<SilverSpace> ak vam treba navigacija kupite si garmina hebo vas telefon i navigacija
<Mmike> to nije telefon
<Mmike> to je omnipotentan uredjaj
<Mmike> k'o telefon je podosta los
<Mmike> tako da ne kenjaj neg me pusti da si mecem na 'telefon' sta hocu
<Mmike> suludo je imati takav stroj i onda samo telefonirati s njega
<CrazyLemon> Mmike ne hero.. kao sto sam reko..ne postoji iGo za desire radi resolucije :) al postoji 'Motonav' :)
<Mmike> i igrati angry birds :)
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> a di nadjem igo? :)
<Mmike> naime, cura ima desire
<Mmike> ovaj
<Mmike> ima legend :)
<SilverSpace> onda se igraj :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, btw, puno bolje radi legend od kad sam upalio 'usb debuging'
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Instalacija Wine  -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6992.msg29469#msg29469
<Mmike> SilverSpace, imas ti igo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: vis meni nist to ne znaci 
<Mmike> koje, igo ili usb debuging?
<SilverSpace> imam na legend
<drac0_> ovo drugo :)
<SilverSpace> usb debug
<Mmike> btw, jedno 5-6 ljudi znam koji imaju legend, i samo dvjema curkama radi ok nakon upgradea, svi ostali imaju bedove
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di si nasao igo?
<SilverSpace> torrent
<Mmike> drac0_, idem bas sad u grad isprobat malo auru :)
<SilverSpace> imas forum di ti sve objasne
<Mmike> SilverSpace, koji release imas?
<Mmike> naravno, da ne pitam za URL foruma, jeld? :)
<drac0_> Mmike, ajde ajde pa mi javis iskustva ;)
<Mmike> drac0_, jo jo :) btw, ak naletis negdje na car holder de vikni :)
<drac0_> Mmike, kakav forum :) http://bitURL.net/axz9
<drac0_> Mmike, necu naletiti skoro, bar dok ne odem u 3. reich tam pocetkom godine, pa cu tamo maznuti nadam se ...
<Mmike> http://btjunkie.org/torrent/iGO-for-HTC-Android-reso-320-x-480-7z/4358321df027acb89ed9dff9e906d61350486cb55559
<Mmike> ili
<Mmike> http://btjunkie.org/torrent/iGO-for-HTC-Android/4358dd29bcdb46a710b288709b9fafa4418b3f04d3fd
<Mmike> ili je to isti kufer?
<drac0_> ma reza ti ne stima
<Mmike> drac0_, kuzim
<Mmike> kak ne stima?
<Mmike> za legend to trazim, da curi nategnem
<Mmike> ovaj
<drac0_> pa vidi rezu
<Mmike> metnem
<Mmike> ovaj, turnem :)
<drac0_> fino kaze, its for shity devices :)
<Mmike> 'instaliram na phone' :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29470#msg29470
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://cafe.mobil.hr/threads/68408-iGO-2009-iGO-My-way%E2%84%A2-2009-for-Android%E2%84%A2
<Mmike> SilverSpace, thnx
<Mmike> odo sad isprobavat auru
<dodobas> yello
<drac0_> sub
<drac0_> jooo zasto dovraga nema atom-ion mitx ploca
<drac0_> morat cu neku intel piknuti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, koju ti ono imas m-itx intelicu?
<SilverSpace> intell plocha 
<SilverSpace> sad nemam pojma koji model
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] Odg: laptop i ubuntu 10.10 32bit, grije se -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6993.msg29471#msg29471
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta kazes na ovu, http://bitURL.net/ax2a
<drac0_> razmisljam to piknuti, bitno mi je pasivno hladjenje
<drac0_> ok se cini ova, ddr2, i predobra za neki serverchich
<dodobas> hebate drac0_ koji ce ti K ion na serverchichu?
<drac0_> ma intel, necu ion, typo :)
<dodobas> ok, ion2 je puno bolji izbor :)
<dodobas> trosi jos vise struje
<SilverSpace> drac0_: a nemas puno izbora sto ima ima
<drac0_> bome slabo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] [DRIVERI]Ati HD4890 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6995.msg29472#msg29472
<drac0_> samo ove asusice s pasivnim hladjenjem
<drac0_> ove intelice su smeche s ovim malim ventom
<drac0_> koma
<SilverSpace> to se negdje grije ko ludo
<SilverSpace> ja stavio hedpipe
<SilverSpace> i novi hladnjak pasivni na procesor
<drac0_> vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> i opet sam morao dodati mali vent na pasivac
<drac0_> zato ova asusica ok izgleda, pazi koliki je to pasivac
<SilverSpace> grije se ko ludo
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/index.php?naziv=Mati%E8na+plo%E8a+GIGABYTE+D525T-UD%2C+NM10%2C+CPU+Intel+Atom+525+%281.8GHz%29%2C+DDR3%2C+zvuk%2C+VGA%2C+S-ATA%2C+RAID%2C+G-LAN%2C+PCI%2C+mini+ITX+&option=artikl&id_kategorija=15030615&id_artikl=150.306.013
<SilverSpace> ovo izgleda neloshe
<drac0_> ma isto ko i asusica samo ima ddr3
<drac0_> treba mi ddr2 jer mi tu u ormaru chame 4 gige
<drac0_> pa bi to iskoristio
<drac0_> samo kakva je to hebena grafika d510 mamicu mu
<drac0_> oce to maverick kuziti
<drac0_> to je ovo novo sranje cpu+gpu na jednom chipu
<drac0_> sta su ovaj lpt port uguzili o hebate
<drac0_> pa ne moze covjek naci postenu m-itx plocu dammit
<SilverSpace> tocno
<SilverSpace> trebalo bi ih za jaja objesit
<drac0_> i taj asus je oso uqujac!
<drac0_> totalno!
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta si ti gore slozio, web/ftp/koji vec server?
<SilverSpace> ne desktop je trenutno
<drac0_> ma mislim da cu piknuti tu asusicu i boq
<drac0_> ima sve sto mi treba
<drac0_> jedino su uhebali s ovim serijskim i lpt portom dovraga
<drac0_> bolje da su stavili dvi i jos 2 usb porta
<drac0_> debili
<blackchoco> pozdrav
<blackchoco> novi sam ovjde pa bih vas htio nešto pitati
<SilverSpace> bok
<dodobas> ??pitanja
<drac0_> ?? pitanja
<ubuntu-hr> 'pitanja', (1/1): Nemojte pitati da bi ste pitali, postavite pitanje i pricekajte odgovor. Detaljne upute kako postaviti pitanje na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/IRC_postavljanje_pitanja" Hvala!
<blackchoco> Htio bih si instalirati neki linux
<blackchoco> gledao sam linux Mint
<blackchoco> i nečini mi se loš
<blackchoco> koji vi preporučate?
<drac0_> blackchoco, a za sta ti treba linux?
<SilverSpace> mislim da nitko ovdje ne koristi mint
<blackchoco> Pa htio bih ga istraživat...a da ima lijep izgled i da je lagan za koristit
<drac0_> mint je u biti ubuntu, samo imas sve codece u startu
<blackchoco> Da čitao sam na nekim forumima...da početnici sve više uzimaju Mint
<blackchoco> kao početni linux
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ova ima dvi http://is.gd/juaur
<drac0_> blackchoco, da, [po]chetnik linux
<blackchoco> Da si uzmem taj onda?
<drac0_> probaj oba pa odluci
<blackchoco> oke
<blackchoco> e da još nešto
<blackchoco> koja je razlika između KDE,GUI itd?
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma nema dvi, to je greska u opicu
<drac0_> *opisu
<SilverSpace> da fakat nema
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> blackchoco: razlika u izgledu i nacinu koristenja
<drac0_> o tome ti i pricam da su utrpali smece od serial+lpt port
<SilverSpace> steta kaj nitko nema normalnu plocu sa atomom sa dvi i hdmi
<drac0_> SilverSpace, a pazi forum za tu plocu pun problema s grafikom, bios postavkama, itd :)
<drac0_> hebate smecha
<SilverSpace> i nis ti drugo ne treba
<drac0_> pa upjavo to, nitko nema 'normalnu' itx plocu mater im
<SilverSpace> drac0_: uzmi ti neku intelicu
<drac0_> pa skoro bi i uzeo pa mozda modificirao neki cpu hladnjak na nju
<drac0_> nisam pametan
<drac0_> znam da se te intelice griju ko lude
<drac0_> al opet ne daju mi se tolike pare u modificiranje hebemu
<SilverSpace> http://ark.intel.com/ProductCollection.aspx?familyId=29035
<drac0_> pazi ti to smeche od asusa, ni dual-channel memoriju ne kuzi
<drac0_> pa treba im poslati jacu u upravu
<dinosb> draco_:lol
<SilverSpace> neznam sad se ne isplati nista odtoga kupit
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: [DRIVERI]Ati HD4890 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6995.msg29474#msg29474
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: Video (Divx) i "lomljenje" slike -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6963.msg29473#msg29473
<SilverSpace> http://www.linuxtech.net/features/intel_atom_pineview_motherboards_overview.html
<drac0_> ma ta pineview platforma je trebala biti brutala, a vidi kako je ispala
<SilverSpace> ova dobra ali skupa http://www.linuxtech.net/artimgs/AsusAT5IONT-Ixl.jpg
<dodobas> ako zelite racunalo kupite... atx plocu i iX procesore...
<drac0_> d550 je najbolji deal, al ne mogu ju naci ...
<SilverSpace> http://www.amazon.de/dp/B003OXAGTU/ref=nosim?tag=ln00-21
<dodobas> a vi bi atom... pa ne moze to tako
<drac0_> moze moze, samo ne u hr :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ta je mrcina, al sto rece dodobas sta ce mi ion pila u web serveru :D
<SilverSpace> dodobas: bas to bi bila najbolja solucija
<drac0_> hebate zotac jos radi najbolje te m-itx ploce
<drac0_> a zotac je ono ... pouzdan brand u 3pm :)
<drac0_> al barem ploce na nesta i lice
<drac0_> mislim pazi njihovu varijantu pineviewa, hdmi, dp, esata, wifi ...
<SilverSpace> npr http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813136055
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: [DRIVERI]Ati HD4890 -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6995.msg29475#msg29475
<drac0_> eeee dobri stari dfi
<drac0_> meni najdrazi
<drac0_> al nema ih vise, samo industrijski rade
 * drac0_ ima najjachu dfi mobo u stroju, lp ut x58-t3eh8
<SilverSpace> steta dfi je znao napraviti plocu
<SilverSpace> samo kod nas skvadra okretala glavu
<SilverSpace> kakav sad dfi
<SilverSpace> daj ti nama gigabyte
<SilverSpace> a sa tim plocama sam imao najvise problema
<SilverSpace> asrock ni jedna nije zakazala
<drac0_> ekipa je bjezala od dfi jer je imao advanced phoenix bios
<drac0_> pa se nisu znali snalaziti u tome
<drac0_> a dfi radio najbolje ploce ikada
<drac0_> gigabyte je ko i asus, samo ime
<drac0_> i hrpa fichura koji ti nikada ne trebaju
<drac0_> a kvaliteta izrade i komponenti na plocu su same shit ko i visa klasa biostara, msi-a, itd
<drac0_> samo reklama i marketing
<drac0_> a asus je u zadnjih godinu-dve ozbiljno otisao uqujac
<drac0_> vise ne znaju kvalitetnu plocu sloziti
<drac0_> nekada je asus bio pojam stabilnosti
<drac0_> danas je mid-range smeche
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prijedlozi / Komentari / Tehnička pitanja] Odg: "Predstavi se" -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5176.msg29476#msg29476
<SilverSpace> neki dan kopajuci po kutijama naso http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=311
<SilverSpace> novog novcatog
<drac0_> ma da :)
<drac0_> zakon
<drac0_> to je super hladnjak
<SilverSpace> to kaj su mi krivog dali 
<drac0_> samo kupi nove adapter nozice i mozes i na ove danas nove i3 i  i5 proceve bubnti
<SilverSpace> u onoj propaloj firmi
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> sta nikada nisi ni vratio? :)
<SilverSpace> kaj bi vratio
<SilverSpace> u pol cijene dobio
<SilverSpace> :
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kupio drugi koji je meni trebao
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> eee ali imam i ovog http://www.zalman.co.kr/ENG/product/Product_Read.asp?Idx=155
<drac0_> pa sta taj zalman ne stavis na onu intelicu? :)
<drac0_> kolko ti imas toga doma? :D
<SilverSpace> evo sad bas pogledao jer sam se sjetio da bi morao bit i on
<SilverSpace> ovaj je skroz malo radio
<SilverSpace> decki su se igrali sa klokanjem proca 
 * drac0_ ima doma u prichuvi ovaj cooler :) http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1405&ID=1548
<SilverSpace> pa im plocha riknula
<drac0_> lol
<drac0_> nadobudni clockeri :)
<SilverSpace> kupio covjek drugu plocu i bakreni zelman
<SilverSpace> ovaj ostao kod mene
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ee ovaj bi bas dobar bio za atoma moga 
<SilverSpace> ovaj tvij
<SilverSpace> tvoj*
<SilverSpace> :)))
<drac0_> jel bi :)
<drac0_> visok je pa ne smeta
<SilverSpace> :)Đ
<drac0_> atom bi bio na par stupnjeva na tome :D
<SilverSpace> prehladio bi se
<drac0_> meni je to drzalo i7 920 na 44C :)
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma kak vama chromijum zdere ram
<SilverSpace> hrpu tabova 
<SilverSpace> i 810mb
<drac0_> ne kuzim ni ja
<drac0_> evo 9 tabova, giga rama
<drac0_> SilverSpace, a pazi ovaj za atoma :) http://www.thermaltakeusa.com/Product.aspx?C=1405&ID=1904
<drac0_> ovo cudo ima blow fan, to je necujno
<SilverSpace> evo i jos ff otvoren sa par tabova http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona_b64f0.png
<drac0_> samo minus hebiga, istovari svu toplinu u kuciste, treba biti dobro provjetreno isto
<SilverSpace> kakvo je ovo chudo
<dinosb> drac0_: jel to natty kod tebe?
<drac0_> dinosb, ne
<drac0_> SilverSpace ima natty
<dodobas> e drac0_ sto ono malo baterije trosi?
<dinosb> drac0_, nisam vidio tko je stavio, thanks
<drac0_> dodobas, ?
<dodobas> na androidu
<drac0_> ne kuzim, sto malo?
<SilverSpace> evo jos i midori vrti youtube http://slike.hr/slike/p/prikazzaslona1_d83e4.png
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hebate daj me nemoj vise muchit :)
<dodobas> drac0_: pricao si da ti na nekom cutom romu baterija traje duze
<drac0_> aj jos i ff okini :D
<drac0_> dodobas, da
<SilverSpace> drac0_: pa otvoren je ff
<drac0_> froyo defrost 6.1a
<drac0_> sa flashanim radio baseband na 32.49.xx
<drac0_> a trenutno gingerbread villian 0.4
<drac0_> u odnosu na htc stock rom, defrost mi je sigurno dao dan vise baterije
<drac0_> a vjerujem da ce ginger dati jos malo juicea :)
<drac0_> dodobas, sta ti imas, desire isto?
<dodobas> nope...
<drac0_> samsung
<drac0_> da
<dodobas> nemam nista
<dodobas> koristim galaxy s
<dodobas> smece ...
<dodobas> mislim samsung podrska je ...
<drac0_> da i frend ga je zamjenio, kaze da je bio uzasan
<dodobas> ima nekih 'unoffical' relesova...
<dodobas> a kako je od faksa... ne bih smio 'sjebat'
<dodobas> pa sad cekam...
<drac0_> ajoj :)
<dodobas> GPS su totalno sjebali
<CrazyLemon> pa zar nije neki dan bio 2.2.1 update za S ?
<CrazyLemon> taj naj bi sredio GPS
<dodobas> mozda...nisam gledao vec mjesec dana
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gB6RWP79hv0&feature=related
<drac0_> ne mogu to vidjeti
<drac0_> kaze copyright grounds
<SilverSpace> drac0_: zato sam ti i dao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> :)
<blackchoco> evo me
<blackchoco> koji je ljepši
<blackchoco> KDE ili GUI?
<chaky> gui?
<blackchoco> nezz jel je
<SilverSpace> gnom
<blackchoco> Å¡ta je to sad?
<SilverSpace> kde ili gnome 
<SilverSpace> gui su oba 
<SilverSpace> gui ili http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Graphical_user_interface
<blackchoco> hvala
<drac0_> treba neke kokice ispeci :)
<SilverSpace> diches kokice pored teletine
<SilverSpace> brzo ce to prochi http://is.gd/juy1v
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: instalacija na starije računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6994.msg29477#msg29477
<drac0_> SilverSpace, hehe :)
<drac0_> cekaj cekaj ...
<drac0_> hebate al je vani sljiva
<drac0_> a ovaj suhi sitni snijeg sto je napadao se tako fino smrznuo na asfaltu da je to divota
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] [UBUNTU]GTA SA -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6996.msg29478#msg29478
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: [RiješenO]Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29479#msg29479
<Neuromanc> zna netko gdje kupiti party poppers pištolj?
<Neuromanc> za ispucavanje konfeta?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: [UBUNTU]GTA SA -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6996.msg29480#msg29480
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29481#msg29481
<SilverSpace> drac0_: klizavica ha
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bome klizavica i to dobra
<drac0_> kako se medjedi drze?
<SilverSpace> 1:2
<ivoks> je, sad imam TV :)
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, cek pljugaju?
<ivoks> da, al nije tak strasno
<ivoks> dobro igraju, stvaraju prilike
<SilverSpace> ivoks: od kud ti tv
<SilverSpace> kaj si kupio
<drac0_> kakvo pitanje :)
<drac0_> ivoks, sta si kupio?
<ivoks> http://gol.hr/clanak/rubrika/automoto/video-hocemo-li-ikad-vise-vidjeti-ovakav-f1-duel-na-stazi.html
<ivoks> nisam kupio
<ivoks> dobio sam za bozic :)
<ivoks> starci su mi poklonili svoj TV, a oni su si kupili novi
<SilverSpace> oo lijep poklon
<ivoks> samsung LE32A656
<drac0_> poklonjenom tv-u se ne gleda u specke :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> ok je telka
<drac0_> bolja od ove koju si imao prije :)
<ivoks> nema HD
<ivoks> to samo mi to smeta
<ivoks> pa ne mogu gledati slovenske kanale
<ivoks> a u biti ima HD
<ivoks> hm... pa zasto onda ne vidim slovence, ali ih cujem
<ivoks> mozda nemam mpeg4
<Mmike> ako nemas mpeg4 onda si se jako zeznuo
<Mmike> ako nemas HD onda si se malo zeznuo
<Mmike> sretanbozic, btw
<ivoks> nisam se zeznuo, dobio sam telku :)
<ivoks> i zasto bi se jako zeznuo ako nemam mpeg4
<Mmike> zato kaj uskoro nesh moc gledat
<ivoks> kod nas postoji samo jedan mpeg4 kanal i to je 'HRT promo'
<Mmike> bez mpeg4 dekodera
<ivoks> da? postoje informacije da ce nasi konacno preci na mpeg4?
<ivoks> no?
<Neuromanc> nda
<Neuromanc> nije da kuzim sve te promjene kod tv-a
<ivoks> DVB-T prijamnik(dekoder) koji omogućava prijam MPEG-4 signala može, osim programa u HD kvaliteti, omogućavati i prijam TV programa koji se odašilju kao MPEG-2 signal, a koji su standardne kvalitete (SD).
<Neuromanc> to je samo smisljeno da se proda brdo opreme
<ivoks> ovi u HRT-u nemaju pojma sto je MPEG, a sto HD :)
<ivoks> Neuromanc: imas mpeg2 i mpeg4 kodiranje
<ivoks> Neuromanc: onda imas rezoluciju, SD, HDready, HD
<ivoks> Neuromanc: trenutno se kod nas kanali emitiraju u SD/MPEG2 kombinaciji
<ivoks> Neuromanc: s vremenom ce to preci na HD/MPEG4
<ivoks> ili HDready/MPEG4
<ivoks> ne znam sto su odabrali, ali sigurno je da ce ici na MPEG4
<ivoks> HD je dobar za filmove, a HDready je bolji izbor za sport
<ivoks> ameri su odabrali HD, a EU (ako se dobro sjecam) HDready
<Neuromanc> hm moj tv ili dekoder ne podržava hd
<Neuromanc> pa isto samo čujem slovence
<ivoks> to nije do rezolucije, vec dekodiranja
<ivoks> zvuk je mp3, a video je mpeg4
<ivoks> zato ih ne vidis, a cujes ih
<ivoks> dekoder ne podrzava rezolucije, TV ih podrzava
<ivoks> http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/e/e0/HD_vs_SD_resolutions.png
<ivoks> Mmike: no, imas informacije da ce nasi uskoro preci na mpeg4?
<ivoks> 2008. su reklamirali da ce dati svjetsko prvenstvo u HD formatu
<ivoks> nisu rekli da ce biti kodirano u mpeg4
<ivoks> a u hr se nije mogao kupiti tv koji ima mpeg4 dekoder :)
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Multimedija] Odg: problem s vlc -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6991.msg29482#msg29482
<Neuromanc> ajmo napraviti referendum da se pijanim vozačima oduzima auto na licu mjesta i prodaje, u državni proračun prihod
<drac0_> ma hdready [720p] je cist dovoljno, samo da to bude ...
<drac0_> al nece to jos skoro kod nas bojim se
<ivoks> ja imam 1080p
<ivoks> al nemam mpeg4
<drac0_> tipa u 3. reichu su svi programi u 720p
<drac0_> par ih je u full hd-u
<ivoks> 3. reichu?
<drac0_> sr njemacka :)
<drac0_> zlovenci su na mpeg4 kodiranju
<ivoks> da
<drac0_> a mi smo uqujcu
<drac0_> as usual
<ivoks> mi smo na mpeg2 :)
<ivoks> ali smo i na SD
<drac0_> da
<ivoks> ne znam jesu li oni presli na HD
<drac0_> koma
<drac0_> zlovenci? - ne znam
<ivoks> a gle... slovenci imaju jedan odasiljac :)
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> haha
<drac0_> istina :)
<drac0_> lako je tako
<ivoks> kak ce ih napuniti ovi becani
<drac0_> sta je pao tempo
<drac0_> gube i dalje?
<ivoks> a imali dva igraca manje
<ivoks> ovi zabili za 3:1
<ivoks> ovi pali u depresiju, pa su ovi zabili jos jedan
<drac0_> ajoj
<SilverSpace> Vettel odlazi u Ferrari voziti umjesto Masse!?
<ivoks> boze sacuvaj
<SilverSpace> http://i52.tinypic.com/2d1vfbl.jpg
<ivoks> to on samo zbog crvene boje ferraria
<SilverSpace> hd 2012
<ivoks> al HD je jedno, kodiranje je drugo
<ivoks> ja imam HD telku
<ivoks> al nemam mpeg4 dekoder
<SilverSpace> 16:9 bi trebali tamo u pocetku godine
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> koje godine?
<SilverSpace> 11
<ivoks> pa to je rezolucija
<ivoks> to je 1080 (ili 720) rezolucije
<ivoks> rezolucija
<SilverSpace> da jer nase tv su jos 4:3
<ivoks> ono sto se nigdje ne navodi je tip kodiranja
<ivoks> a s obzirom da su sada sufinancirali mpeg2 dekodere....
<ivoks> sumnjam da ce vec u 2011. prijeci na mpeg4
<drac0_> nece
<drac0_> a o hd-u
<drac0_> hmm kako misle uglaviti full hd rezu sa mpeg2
<drac0_> to ce biti veselo
<ivoks> zasto ne bi mogli?
<drac0_> trebat ce mrcina od dekodera da obradi toliku kolicinu podataka i prikaze sliku u toj rezi
<ivoks> ma joj daj
<ivoks> DVDi su 180p i mpeg2
<drac0_> dvd-i, ma bole gledaj na bluray
<ivoks> mpeg4 je izmisljen samo zbog strimanja
<drac0_> mpeg2 film u full hd rezi s upravo mp3 zvukom ne moze biti manji od 15-tak giga
<ivoks> mpeg4 zahtijeva vecu procesorsku snagu od mpeg2
<drac0_> kako oni misle progurati cijeli program na to
<drac0_> pa ni sada se ne snalaze
<ivoks> ne vidim di bi bio problem
<drac0_> a ona dugo ocekivana serija u full hd rezi s bozicem oko svijeta, sta je stime i kada cemo to vidjeti :)
<drac0_> a snimljena je prije 2 god s hd kamerama
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/jvmsq
<ivoks> drac0_: pa to se vrti vec dvije godine
<ivoks> kanal se zove HD promo
<ivoks> 1080p mpeg4
<drac0_> ma vrti se na htv promo i to isjechci od par minuta :D
<drac0_> i to je mpeg2 na 1080p rezi
<ivoks> mpeg2?
<drac0_> a di je cijeli serijal?
<ivoks> onda bi ja to trebao moci vidjeti
<drac0_> mpeg2 je da
<drac0_> provjereno, barem tako kaze moj reciever
<ivoks> koji kanal?
<drac0_> e sad :)
<drac0_> cek da provjerim
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> 'HD nije podrzan'
<ivoks> cujem samo zvuk
 * obruT tek sad ulece...
<drac0_> uhf 56
<obruT> sta vas muci oko hd-a, rezolucija, formata slike i slicnog ?
<drac0_> nas nista, hrt i drzavu ocito muchi :)
<ivoks> ma promo je mpeg4
<drac0_> ivoks, telka ti je hdready [720p] al nemas dvb-t reciever ili?
<ivoks> # MUX C (MPEG-4, HD): HRT HD Promo (eksperimentalno emitiranje)
<obruT> 16:9 ce krenut uskoro na SD kanalima, kod nas je to na mpeg2
<ivoks> ne, telka je 1080p i imam samo mpeg2
<obruT> ne vjerujem da ce ikad HD emitirati na mpeg2, moze se, ali se to jednostavno ne radi
<obruT> trenutno emitiraju na mpeg4 i tako ce biti kad izadju iz eksperimentalne faze
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> znaci, zajebali su sve ljude koji su kupili dekoder
<drac0_> je u pravu si, mpeg4 je htv promo
<obruT> nisu
<SilverSpace> drac0_: los ti reciver
<ivoks> obruT: nisu ako ce i dalje broadcastati SD
<drac0_> krivo sam gledao papan
<drac0_> SilverSpace, bolji nego tvoj :P
<obruT> dok oni "predju u produkciju" svima ce se vec ovi receiveri pokvarit pa ce ionako kupit mpeg4 sljedeci :)
<ivoks> :)
<drac0_> :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: istina ja jos cekam :)
<drac0_> istina
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta sada cekas, telku?
<ivoks> ne vidim zasto ne bi pustali SD jos 5 godina
<ivoks> paraleleno s time, naravno, HD
<obruT> SD ce emitirat jos goooodinama
<ivoks> pa eto, onda nema problema
<obruT> pitanje je jedino hoce li nakon par godina sve forsat da predju na mpeg4
<ivoks> nece
<ivoks> nego na mpeg8
<ivoks> :D
<drac0_> ma nece papani mrdnuti prstom, samo pare znaju uzeti
<ivoks> ma hoce
<ivoks> moramo vjerovati :)
<drac0_> lol
<ivoks> ak cemo stalno bit depresivni i pesimisticni, onda nikad necemo napredovati
<obruT> cijela frka i strka je u biti samo oko toga da li su trebali odmah krenut s mpeg4 ili ne... da su krenuli s doticnim, svi gradjani bi imali vecu pocetnu cijenu prelaska na digitaliju, ali bi bili pokriveni za buducnost (ako uzmemo u obzir da ce vjecito koristit iste receivere), ovako su svi prosli jeftinije, ali jebiga, recimo malo losije
<drac0_> pesimist -> dobro upuceni optimist :)
<ivoks> obruT: pa tranzicija je dobro napravljena
<SilverSpace> uzas tv program ovih dana
<ivoks> ne mozes ocekivati da svi kupe novi TV
<ivoks> tako da mpeg2/SD je normalni medjukorak
<obruT> ja sam starom kupio mpeg4 prijemnik i sad hvata sve, i rvate i slovence... doma u Slunju gleda bez problema: htv1, htv2, rtl, nova, kapital network, jabukatv, z1, net, slo1, slo2, slo3, a-kanal, pop-tv, slovenski pink, tv3, novo nesto i jos nesto...
<Neuromanc> ndA
<ivoks> a jednom kada su svi na digitalnom, onda je lako paraleleno voziti mpeg2/sd i mpeg4/hd
<ivoks> obruT: ja to isto sve lovim
<drac0_> ivoks, to je tebi lako :)
<ivoks> imam 22 kanala
<ivoks> samo sto na mpeg4 kanalima (slovenci i hd promo) cujem samo zvuk :)
<drac0_> hd radio :D
<ivoks> drac0_: mogu i oni; u biti vec to rade
<dodobas> cd kvaliteta :D
<drac0_> obruT, koji reciever si uzeo?
<obruT> drac0_: strong 8110
<ivoks> drac0_: on-fly rezu mpeg4/hd na mpeg2/sd (prijenos tekmi i F1)
<Neuromanc> dakle trebam novi receiver kupiti
<Neuromanc> krasno
<drac0_> ivoks, ma da nisam znao
<obruT> drac0_: cudo playa hd filmove bez beda, cita mkv... jedino sto stari ima relativno los tv pa ono, ne iskoristi to :)
<drac0_> obruT, i kod mene, nytrobox
<ivoks> Neuromanc: ?
<ivoks> Neuromanc: zasto?
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa da gledam slovenke
<SilverSpace> mpeg2 je samo kod Neuromanc 
<ivoks> Neuromanc: pa ne mozes ih gledati vec neko vrijeme (bar godinu dana)
<dodobas> obruT: koliko kuna?
<Neuromanc> ivoks pa zato kaj nemam hd prijemnik
<obruT> dodobas: ne sjecam se, mislim da je bio oko 400
<dodobas> u pevecu? :)
<obruT> Neuromanc: ne treba ti hd prijemnik, osim ako volis gledati 100 puta reprizu pustinja svijeta i antartike
<obruT> dodobas: u mke-u
<ivoks> ma zivcira me to
<dodobas> mke?
<dodobas> :)
<ivoks> to sto moram imati dodatni uredjaj
<ivoks> koji nema nista nego funkcije koje ionako imam na TV-u :)
<obruT> dodobas: mke.hr :)
<ivoks> mozda ima kartica za TV
<drac0_> ivoks, dream on :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> tesko
<ivoks> ma dobro, ne trebaju mi slovenci :)
<ivoks> dok telka traje - traje
<obruT> ivoks: prerano si kupovao novi tv :)
<ivoks> nisam
<ivoks> jer nisam kupio :)
<ivoks> da sam kupovao, bio bi to LED sa mpeg4 i 1080p
<ivoks> ovaj sam dobio, a ne vidim razlog zasto bi ga se sad odrekao i potrosio 8000kn za novi TV
<dodobas> oh... http://mke.hr/download/index.php
<drac0_> true
<ivoks> kad ovaj ionako radi i s novim ne bi dobio nista novo; nasi kanali su jos uvijek mpeg2/sd
<dodobas> http://www.getim.hr/ :)
<obruT> ja ne vidim razlog zasto bi itko platio tv vise od 2000 kuna :)
<obruT> a i to je previse
<ivoks> ne?
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/my/consumer/television/television/led-tv/UA40C7000WRXXM/index.idx?pagetype=prd_detail
<drac0_> :)
<ivoks> onda ovo nisi vidio :)
<ivoks> prst je debel ko prst
<ivoks> lol
<drac0_> nelosh
<ivoks> tv je debel ko prst
<ivoks> moze snimati na USB
<drac0_> 20k?
<ivoks> ima skype i youtube
<ivoks> u biti, ima browser :D
<ivoks> ne znam koliko kosta
<drac0_> panasonic i sharp su nedavno izbacili 3D led telke za koje ne trebaju cvike
<obruT> to imaju i ovi sugavi dvbt prijemnici za parsto kuna :)
<obruT> sve je to linux ionako
<drac0_> nisu skupe, samo 25k :)
<ivoks> ma taj 3D... ne znam
<ivoks> jel zbilja tolko dobar?
<obruT> radije potrosit te pare na sportsku opremu nego blejat u faking tv na kojem ionako nema nist pametno...
<drac0_> ivoks, ako je dobar sadrzaj koji je napravljen iskljucivo za 3D, onda je dobar
<drac0_> inace marketing ko marketing
<drac0_> obruT, slazem se ;)
<ivoks> ili
<ivoks> kupis dobar TV, Wii i imas sve :D
<drac0_> haha, that too :D
<ivoks> nis, namontirat cu ovaj na zid :)
<ivoks> nije 100cm, ali nije ni ~80 lose
<drac0_> ivoks, so what, meni je 80cm taman na zidu
<SilverSpace> pokraj mene gore su klinci koji skacu i pitam se kako je susjedu do mene 
<SilverSpace> i to svako vece
<ivoks> al ja sjedim 3,5 metra od TV-a
<ivoks> ako ne i 4
<ivoks> 100cm bi bilo taman
<drac0_> onda se ne bi bunio na stotku :)
<drac0_> ja sam cca 2,5 od telke
<ivoks> rtl2
<drac0_> a isto se ne bi bunio na stotku :D
<ivoks> miami vice! :DDDDDD
<drac0_> pa ako je netko od vas dobio na lotu, eto moze za poklon jedna :)
<drac0_> daj ne seri ma da :D
<ivoks> da, na rtl 2
<drac0_> a sledge hammer
<drac0_> to je bila serija :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: dobio netko u mojem uplatnom mjestu
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ma daj, bome fini poklon za kraj 2010.
<SilverSpace> bas slusao danas i kazu u ulici vile velebita
<SilverSpace> bemti a ja nisam uplatio
<obruT> jeste vidjeli web od rtl2 ? :)
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> http://rtl2.hr/cgi-sys/defaultwebpage.cgi
<ivoks> :D
<obruT> mislim da bi se mogo napravit nered gore :)
<drac0_> ivoks, jesi slagao mozda koji web server na m-itx nekoj intelici i jesi zadovoljan kako to radi?
<ivoks> About Apache HTTP Server:
<ivoks> drac0_: nisam slagao
<ivoks> idem gledat film
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> koji sam gledao vec n puta
<drac0_> ajde
<drac0_> koji to, da i mi znamo pogledati po n-ti put? :)
<obruT> Svjetske hit serije 'Tudori' i 'Opasna igra', 'Strasti Orijenta', 'Rebelde 2', show 'Znate li plesati', emisije 'Dom iz snova', 'Mamin svijet' i 'Doma IN' samo su neki od vrhunskih naslova koje ćemo gledati na Doma TV-u. Novi kanal koji će uređivati Zrinka Jankov obilježila je i melodija pjesme 'Moje oči pune ljubavi' koju je napisala Nina Badrić.
<obruT> bwaahahaha :)
<obruT> jedva cekam :P
<obruT> jos uz to ponuda filmskih naslova. ne znam koji bi radije gledao :P
<blackchoco> Dobro večer svima
<blackchoco> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: sa tom Zrinkom dosta cesto pijem kavu
<blackchoco> Dali se može napravit da nemoram baš svaki put kad ulazim u linux namještat rezoluciju?
<SilverSpace> cega rezoluciju
<blackchoco> monitora
<blackchoco> po defoltu mi je na 1024x768
<blackchoco> a ja ju nariktam na 1680x1050
<SilverSpace> ok 
<blackchoco> i svaki put kad ulazim u linux moram namjestit rezoluciju
<blackchoco> kak napravit da mi je stalno na 1680x1050
<blackchoco> ?
<SilverSpace> pa jel stisnes da ti snimi
<blackchoco> di to?
<blackchoco> novi sam u ovome
<SilverSpace> i pita te password
<blackchoco> pa neznam još
<obruT> SilverSpace: nemam pojma ko je ta zrinka :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: stari joj je jedan od najvecih tj. najveci dobavljac filmova za hr
<SilverSpace> kina tv i to
<SilverSpace> a veceg papka nisam vidio od njega
<blackchoco> jel se može to kako namjestit ovo moje?
<Vlado9A3CY> to si instalirao linux ili ga vrtis s CD-a?
<blackchoco> inst ga
<blackchoco> Linux MInt
<blackchoco> KDE
<SilverSpace> neznam nis o KDE
<Vlado9A3CY> da mi je znati tko te je nagovorio na taj mint :)
<SilverSpace> i jos na kde
<blackchoco> ZAÅ¡too?
<Vlado9A3CY> pa taj koji te je na to nagovorio, vjerojatno najbolje zna sve o tome :)
<blackchoco> nekužim
<blackchoco> :/
<blackchoco> Å¡ta mu fali?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj imas slabu podrsku za to
<blackchoco> za rezoluciju?
<SilverSpace> 99% fura gnome 
<blackchoco> ma sve kužim
<blackchoco> :D
<SilverSpace> forum ubuntu
<blackchoco> ok
<SilverSpace> mint ?? tko jos to fura
<rsedak> mbarisa?
<SilverSpace> rsedak: ma da
<rsedak> SilverSpace: znam da je on bio na mintu
<rsedak> a sad je li preso na nesto drugo?...
<blackchoco> a Å¡ta fali MIntu?
<rsedak> RedHat?
<obruT> blackchoco: ako ti ne zapamti promjenu rezoucije onda odi na xorg level, izgenerira konfiguraciju i u config fajlu promjeni rezolucio, baci malo pogled na Xorg -configure
<obruT> konfiguracija bi trebala biti u /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<blackchoco> hvala
 * obruT ima novu tastaturu i ne zna bas tipkat
<rsedak> obruT: e da sam se ranij eukljucio, isto bi mu rekoa ...
<rsedak> obruT: zvuci ko slovenac
<blackchoco> a ovaj
<blackchoco> di to mogu nać?
<SilverSpace> obruT: bacio si se u trosak
<blackchoco> novi sam u tome
<rsedak> blackchoco: moras to odraditi u nredbenom retku, probaj s emulatorom terminala
<obruT> SilverSpace: bome jesam, staru sam rasturio pa ono... a ove nove nist ne valjaju... e da mi je stara ibm-ova klikalica...
<SilverSpace> :)
<rsedak> obruT: eeee to se ne moze prezaliti, to su bila vremena, kada bih osjetio kad sam pritisnuo tipku :-)
<blackchoco> nekužim ja ništa
<SilverSpace> i ti si jedan ko i Mmike kaj se zalite di je ono staroo :)
<rsedak> huh jos jedna tem za videotutorijal :-)
<obruT> jebiga, staro je bilo kvalitetno, sto je je
<obruT> danas je to sve jeftina plastika
 * rsedak ide obradjivati video
<obruT> cak su i stari terminali imali kvalitetnije tastature
<SilverSpace> :)
<blackchoco> zaš mi nema zvuka na linuxu?
<blackchoco> :O
<SilverSpace> hm sirok pojam zvuk
<SilverSpace> kaj ne radi
<blackchoco> kad odem na youtube
<blackchoco> i pustim neki video
<SilverSpace> u ff
<blackchoco> opera
<SilverSpace> uh
<blackchoco> Å¡to?
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma
<SilverSpace> operu ne koristim
<SilverSpace> chrome za youtube
<blackchoco> aha
<blackchoco> neradi ni na ff
<SilverSpace> fakat ne znam za mint
<blackchoco> ok
<SilverSpace> odoh spat LN
<Vlado9A3CY> ln SilverSpace 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<blackchoco> kak inst drivere za grafičku u linuxu?
<blackchoco> halooo
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29484#msg29484
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: [RiješenO]Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29483#msg29483
<hbogner> pozdrav
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Mreža] Odg: [RiješenO]Kako instalirati drivere za Netgear WG311v3 bežičnu karticu -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=5196.msg29485#msg29485
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Općenito] Odg: proces xorg drži procesor na 70-90% i usporava računalo; riješeno! -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6460.msg29486#msg29486
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Order cheap desyrel -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6998.msg29488#msg29488
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Prevođenje] Buy nolvadex online -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6997.msg29487#msg29487
<obruT> pih, geodjango... sigurno bi dodobas mogo sta reci o tome ?
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Instalacija i LiveCD] Odg: Order cheap desyrel -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6998.msg29489#msg29489
<obruT> http://linfiniti.com/2010/12/some-geek-eyecandy/
<obruT> :P
<drac0_> bit ce dosta
<drac0_> ajte noc
<ubuntu-hr> Forum: [Laptop] HP Probook 4525s - problem sa touchpad-om -  - http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/forum/index.php?topic=6999.msg29490#msg29490
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-19
<dodobas> elol
<dodobas> ide tko na fosdem u belgiju ? http://www.fosdem.org/2012
<MmikeDOMA> mlje
<drj_cro> jutro
<dodobas> koju web kameru kupiti... a da radi dobro na linuxima
<dodobas> dobro as in... bar 640x480 pri 25fps
<drj_cro> logitecha cXXX neku
<dodobas> ima c110 za 99kn ? :)
<drj_cro> da jeftine su
<drj_cro> al provjeri jos za svaki slucaj model koji kupujes na webu dal sljaka
<dodobas> kazu da ovaj c270 radi bez ikakvih problema...
<drj_cro> ja sam imao isto neki c2XX ne sjecam se koji i sljakao je
<SilverSpace> pih
<drj_cro> apps.ubuntu.com/cat kul,ovo radi bolje i brze neg soft centar iz ubuntua :)
<drj_cro> il mozda bash i ne :)
<SilverSpace> soft centar neznam kad sam zadnji puta otvorio
<obruT> jel se igrao tko sto sa snortom ?
<drj_cro> imam ga ja
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisam ono vidio 
<SilverSpace> obruT: jesi se popeo na sljeme :)
<obruT> drj_cro: jesi ga upogonio kad da umjesto snifa liver promet da uzme vec prije posnifani promet ? snort -r ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: popeo da, ispizdio na guzvu po obicaju... mrzim vikendom ici na sljeme
<drj_cro> nisam ni probavao,imam ga live
<SilverSpace> obruT: :) kaj i gore bila guzva? kud god da krenes ovih dana je guzva
<obruT> ma guzva je da, napadalo snijega, a lijepo vrijeme... auta vise neg ljudi
<SilverSpace> o pada vani 
<SilverSpace> bijelo smece
<ivoks> jel netko zivi na lanistu?
<ivoks> razmisljam o kupovini stana tamo, cijene su dosta niske
<ivoks> http://www.crozilla-nekretnine.com/s/5_29038_0/laniste_laniste_stan_52_21_m2.htm
<ajhi> alo
<SilverSpace> alo alo
<ajhi> hm, senko zivi tam negdje, kolko se sjecam, zapravo u remetincu
<SilverSpace> ajhi: kupio je stan
<SilverSpace> tak da ne znam di je sad
<jelly> ivoks: nije mi bas to neko odusevljenje, odmah uz autocestu
<jelly> u 51 kvadrat bi mogle stati dvije prave sobe, a ne 1.5
<jelly> cijena nije losa
<SilverSpace> susjedi su koma
<jelly> ?
<obruT> ivoks: ja sam gledao stanove na Lanistu i odustao... uglavnom cujem horror price iz tamosnjih stanova, svuda nesto sfusano i lose
<obruT> uglavnom, nije cudno da je jeftino
<obruT> bilo je i nekih prica o kriminalu, ubojstvima, otmicama i slicno... dosta nekih sumnjivih likova je tamo dobivalo stanove, a ponesto stanova su dobili i oboljeli od PTSP-a, ali s njima uglavnom nema problema, tu i tamo je netko dobio po pixi 
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, ja sam zivo na lanistu 3-4 godine
<MmikeDOMA> lazem, 2-3
<MmikeDOMA> sestra mi zivi tamo sad
<jelly> ostavio si je u leglu KRIMINALA
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> Ok je, Arena je blizu, imas i Plodine i tak
<Mmike> I remetinac (pecenjaru, ne zatvor)
<Mmike> u spicama bas nemres do grada jer je rotor zakrcen a i 'sporedne' ulice - jedino ak ti se ne vozika kroz klaru, al' onda te vlak nekad sjebe, i tak
<Mmike> kad su neki eventi u Areni onda si ili doma stalno ili van doma stalno, nema prolaza :)
<jelly> mozes trajvanom ili ciklom preko pjesackog mosta
<dodobas> i onda 10tak min pjeske
<Mmike> do trajvana imas finih 10ak minuta pjeske
<Mmike> kroz blato :)
<Mmike> cikl je kul, da, ako si cikl-tip
<Mmike> jarun ti je blizu - cujes koncerte iz akvarijusa
<Mmike> samo sto nemres lako do njega :)
<Mmike> kad/ako se izgradi novi most (petrovaradinka -> arena centar)... mozda ce bit bolje
<dodobas> Mmike: eto... imam neki klustering upit na prostornim podacima.... 100000 zapisa... vrti ga vec 5iPO sati...
<dodobas> :D
<jelly> na zapadu negdje?
<jelly> (most)
 * jelly ne zna gdje je petrovaradinka
 * jelly je tu tek 17 godina
<Mmike> dodobas, klustering upit? :) kaki je to upit?
<Mmike> jelly, jel' znas di je stari kotac, pecenjarna/jedaona?
<dodobas> ma... grupiram podatke.. ali u prostornom smislu...
<dodobas> tj. ako su dvije 'zgrade' unutar 100m jedna od druge... onda napravi jednu grupu podataka i stvori geometriju koja opisuje tu grupu
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> mozda drugi pristup? :)
<Mmike> slabo kopcam prostorne podatke, tj, indeksiranje i pretrazivanje istih, pa eto
<dodobas> ma ... nije niti bitno toliko
<dodobas> Mmike: kako provjeriti locale za pg... jel to ovisi o clusteru ili bazi ?
<Mmike> koji pg?
<dodobas> 8.4
<Mmike> psql -l
<dodobas> ok, ali mogu li to mjenjat on the fly... jer sve je na en_GB...
<jelly> Mmike: kriva osoba, ne jedem mesinu :-)
<Mmike> dodobas, jok
<Mmike> u 8.4 nemres
<dodobas> znaci ... napravi novi kluster...
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> na debianu je to?
<Mmike> (btw, to nije cluster specific nego database specific)
<jelly> Mmike: kaze sef "kod grane blizu" :-)
<dodobas> e... pa to se jos moze... napravi bazu.. pretoci bazu...
<Mmike> tak da mosh dump, drop, recreate, import
<Mmike> kad radis dump uzmi pg_dump -Fc
<Mmike> i onda restoraj sa pg_restsore -j4 ili -j6 ili koliko vec
<Mmike> znatno brzi restore
<Mmike> jelly, e, pa tom cestom kad nastavis prema savi dodjes do nasipa :)
<Mmike> i tamo ce, kazu, graditi most :)
<jelly> ae, locirao sam je uz pomoc mocnog alata "GOOGLE MAPS"
<jelly> ne znam ko drzi golf terene tamo i jesu li kupljeni ili u najmu
<jelly> to bi moglo narusiti mir i tisinu istima
<jelly> tak kad velis Oracle dpump import parallel=4 onda on radi brzo, brze i onda TRAS PLJAF SORRY BUT BUG 
<jelly> ima 12 particija sa importati, 2 od 12 krepaju
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> u postgresu radi ok
<jelly> srecom moze se naknadno importati samo jedna bez parallel
<Mmike> paralelizira samo dodavanje constrainta, ne i tablica
<jelly> pih
<Mmike> doduse, nisam nikad probao s bazom koja ima tablespaceove na razlicitim diskovim
<Mmike> mozda ako imas, paralelizira i to
<jelly> ovdje mu mozes fino reci kod exporta koliko paralelno da dumpa, pa on slozi N razlicitih datoteka i onda se isto toliko moze (teoretski :) paralelno importati
<Mmike> A, ovaj sa -j napravi 'toliko' threadova
<Mmike> al' COPY izvrsava sekvencijalno, nema smisla da ide importati u 20 tablica s 20 threadova koje su na istom disku
<jelly> ima smisla (testiraj)
<dodobas> Mmike: ah konacno.... kad se ne bavis svaki dan s tim :)
<jelly> tocnije: ima smisla ako su disk i fs dovoljno dobar
<jelly> dobri*
<Mmike> dodobas, que? :)
<dodobas> ili postaviti default vrijednosti u postgresql.conf za LC_*
<Mmike> jelly, nema smisla, kak ima smisla? :)
<Mmike> dodobas, debian/ubuntu?
<dodobas> ili za svaku transakciju...
<dodobas> tj. session
<dodobas> Mmike: a ubuntu...
<Mmike> isti kufer
<jelly> Mmike: nije svaki "disk" isti.
<jelly> nit je svaki fs isti.
<jelly> Mmike: jedan thread skoro nikad nemre saturirati disk
<jelly> osim ako u startu imas sugav disk :-)
<Mmike> jelly, erm, pa, nije bas istina
<Mmike> dodobas, pg_createcluster
<Mmike> dodobas, nemrem nac sad, al' sa pg_createcluster ubijes onaj koji imas, i onda napravis novi sa drugim kolejsnom
<Mmike> dodobas, ima na debian.org stranica koja to fino objasni
<Mmike> jelly, COPY pise po disku sekvencijalno, jer puni tabljic. Ako jos imas nesrecu da ti je dump na istom disku di i baza, onda to radi vec spornjikavo. Sad upali 4 takva threada, i ubio si disk.
<jelly> Mmike: pa, dump nece biti na istom disku
<jelly> i opet, 4 threada nece ubiti svaki disk.
<dodobas> Mmike: ma rjesio sam...
<jelly> Mmike: ... jer nije svaki "disk" jedan spindle, nego iza moze biti raid10 ili 50 ili kontroler sa 8GB write cachea
<dodobas> kazem.. ili postaviti defualt postavke postgresql.conf ili po sessionu set lc_numeric=nesto... odnosno sto trebas
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ovisi, velim
<Mmike> dodobas, :) ono je 'debian way' :) al' da, ima 1001 nacin
<Mmike> jelly, ako imas radi10, i dalje ce ti brze biti sekvencijalno puniti tablicu po tablicu nego njih 5 odjednom (ili 2)
<Mmike> ako su ti tablice na 2 odvojena 'spindlea' (na, recimo, dva odvojena raid10 volumea), onda da, rokaj obje odjednom
<Mmike> s tim da opet, ovisi odakle uzimas backup
<Mmike> jer, ako source disk moze dati 100MB/sec sekvencijalno, kad citas 2 tablice, zbog seekanja, imati ces manje od 50MB/sec po tablici
<Mmike> tako da, velim, neznam, eto, koliko to i kad ima smisla
<Mmike> doduse, ja nisam nikad imao baze na razlicitim tablecpaseovima, pa nemam pojma
<Mmike> nisam imao potrebe za time
<Mmike> bed s read performansama rijesis sa gomiletinom rama, i bok/bok
<jelly> tu govorimo o dumpu i importu
<dodobas> Mmike: ali nema potrebe da se prebacujem cijeli kluster ako mogu po bazi...
<layo> nemogu se sa ubuntu stroja ssh-om ulogirati na virtualku (fedora) nikako
<layo> a sa fedore na ubuntu mogu
<jelly> Mmike: ak su tablice na sharenog storageu i efektivno stripeane preko ~50ak spindleova, a dumpovi preko ~10, sa jednim threadom nemres preci 150MB/s da se ubijes.  Al sa 4 threada ide 400-500MB/s ukupno
<jelly> logika se totalno mijenja
<Mmike> nisam nikad vidio storage koji to moze tako, pa neznam
<Mmike> ima smisla, da
<jelly> svaki midrange storage tak radi ($50-100k na vise)
<jelly> plus sto mozes kupiti jeftini storage dolje i skatulju sa 8-32GB cache gore koja radi samo striping i virtualizaciju storagea
<jelly> jeftini... uvjetno receno ;-)
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> nisam siguran kad/kolko to ima smisla
<Mmike> flirek me zvao jedno 10 puta da dodjem kod njega u Å¡tiriju testirati storage koji imaju
<Mmike> nikak nac vremena
<jelly> ali recimo dole imas relativno glupi storage, koji zna samo raid5 i 6 slozit od X diskova.  A skatulja gore radi striping preko hrpe manjih raid5 polja i ima hrpu battery-backed cachea, pa dobijes dovoljno iopsa za 4-10 baza, ili za vmware/xen cluster sa n-sto VMova
<jelly> to cak nije najbolja stvar.  Najbolja stvar je sto mozes rezuckati komade diska i davati hostovima kak te volja
<jelly> treba ti 600GB za dump?  Super, evo ti, vrati za mjesec dana
<Mmike> hm
<jelly> prek iSCSI ili SAN
<jelly> onda poslije moras utjerivati storage kad zaborave vratit
<Mmike> lik me trazio super-duper tajnu komunikaciju
<Mmike> i sad mi salje GnuPGane viceve
<Mmike> lose :/
<jelly> bar znas da radi
<jelly> Chuck Norris Lari ne ostavlja nikakav izbor.
<dodobas> hmm, jel ima t-mobile neki site gdje mogu pogledati sve poruke koje su poslane ili pozive... jer...
<dodobas> pazite ovo... prebacili me na poslovnu mrezu ... i imam misteriozni trosak od 0.32 lipe...
<dodobas> sto je prema njihovom cjeniku cijena poruke prema medjunarodnim destinacijama... sto nisam slao od ljeta
<dodobas> prebacili me prije 10dana
<jelly> prebijanje troskova medju operaterima moze trajati tjednima, koliko sam cuo
<jelly> jesil bio u roumingu
<dodobas> ali bio sam na t-mobile, samo privatni pretplatnik
<dodobas> roaming... u zadnjih 10dana niti blizu granice
<dodobas> pa da je uhvatilo neku pogranicnu mrezu
<dodobas> kaze ... SMS u RH i prema međunarodnim destinacijama
<dodobas> ahaa...
<dodobas> djubrad...
<dodobas> SMS poruke s dodanom vrijednošću te SMS poruke za usluge mikroplaćanja (SMSparking, SMSprijevoz i
<dodobas> to nije ukljuceno u tarifu... ali :D
<dodobas> ja sam pokusao kupiti tramvaj kartu... no nisam uspio jer je za poslovne korisnike to blokirano...
<ivoks> Medjvedi u KHLu
<dodobas> i ovi mi to naplatili...
<ivoks> e da mi je to vidjeti...
<dodobas> tj. nisam znao da su me u tom trenutku prebacili na poslovnu tarifu
<dodobas> džubrad 
<ivoks> kupovina tramvajske karte je blokirana?
<jelly> aha, naplatili ti sms koji je otisao za nista?
<dodobas> jes...
<ivoks> pa ja sam na vipnetu, poslovnoj tarifi i uvijek placam mobitelom kartu
<dodobas> kao mora 'poslodavac' definirati sto se smije ili ne... sto ima logike
<ivoks> i parking i tramvaj
<dodobas> vjerojatno ne mogu kupiti niei parkirnu kartu
<jelly> ivoks: na t-mobajli moras traziti
<ivoks> ahaaa... tebi je tvoj poslodavac to blokirao :)
<dodobas> ivoks: mislim da je po defaultu
<ivoks> po autocesti se ekipa vozi ko po jajima
<jelly> kod nas u firmi su taj dio eksplicitno prebacili na ono sto ide na privatni dio racuna (koji placa sam zaposlenik preko posebne uplatnice)
<jelly> prije si mogao otic autom na teren i platit si parking
<ivoks> joj ovi novinari
<ivoks> Daje više energije nego je što prima!
<ivoks> i onda kaze udje jedan foton, a izadje vise od jednog elektrona
<ivoks> kao da je foton = elektron
<Mmike> pa je :)
<Mmike> nekad! :)
<ivoks> i jos kaze u tekstu da visak energije, koji bi se inace pretvorio u toplinu, pretvori u struju
<Mmike> dodobas, to ti je poslodavac blokirao, nije default
<dodobas> ma kako god bilo... mučka džubrad mi naplati 0.32kn 
<ivoks> nda
<ivoks> znate da ce vam java biti deinstalirana?
<ivoks> oracle ukida DJL
<ivoks> sto je ionako bio medjukorak
<ivoks> konacno ce se 'Sun Java' bazirati na OpenJDK
<dodobas> ivoks: pa sto to nije vec neko vrijeme ?
<ivoks> pa se 'zabranjuje' distribucija 'starih' Sun Java
<ivoks> dodobas: pa je, ali ne vrijedi u proslost
<ivoks> dakle, ako je neka distribucija vec izbacila javu, onda je ona u distribuciji
<dodobas> aha, a sada ce i to enforcat 
<ivoks> razlog zasto se java uklanja je taj sto ima previse sigurnosnih propusta, a distribucije ne smiju distribuirati novije verzije
<ivoks> pa onda, izvolte na java.com
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ili koristite openjdk
<ivoks> kaj koji k je sad ovo s facebookom
<ivoks> timeline
<dodobas> weeeeee, ~7h gotov upit ..
<jelly> ne, Oracle je ukinuo DJL prije mjesec dana
<jelly> -rw-r--r-- 1 jelly jelly 20281904 Pro 13 23:25 packages/sun-java6-jdk_6.30-1_i386.deb
<jelly> ko je reko da nema novije <g>
<dodobas> i naravno... nije ono sto sam ocekivao... blah... morat cu sam pisati proceduru
<ivoks> http://www.barnorama.com/wp-content/galleries/01/wtfbuildings/06.jpg
<ivoks> op
<ivoks> cini se kako je krvavec otvoren
<ivoks> sljeme ce, vjerojatno, po obicaju biti zatvoreno vise od pola sezone
<ivoks> zbog svih tih utrka
<Mmike> openjava ne radi dobro
<Mmike> jos
<ivoks> ali postaje base za Sun Java 7
<ivoks> OpenJDK postaje standard
<Mmike> ma, sve 5
<Mmike> ja se isto nadam da ce sun/oracle java vise umrijet
<Mmike> al postoje neki bedovi tu
<ivoks> a sto ce umjesto toga? :)
<Mmike> s kriptografijom, certifikatima i tak
<ivoks> aha.. sun/oracle
<Mmike> zato tjeram(o) i dajle sunovu javu u tomcatu
<ivoks> pa tako biste i trebali dok ne izadje java7
<Mmike> parlay implementacije koje tmobile/vipnet imaju nisu kompatibilne s openJDKom
<ivoks> nije uopce upitno da openjdk6 nije spreman
<ivoks> openjdk6 je samo medjukorak
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> stroj koji se buta 10 minuta
<Mmike> ok, daklem
<Mmike> imam master-master u mysqlu
<Mmike> svaki master ima 4 slaveova
<Mmike> imam query koji kaze nesto ala: select * from tabla where id = nekiunique
<Mmike> i svi masteri plus jedan slave mi vrate record
<Mmike> a drugi master veli '0 rows returned'
<Mmike> nikakvih gresaka u logu, slave thread uredno radi, 0 seconds lagging
<ivoks> a status kaze da je slave running?
<Mmike> yeps
<Mmike> na svim serverima
<Mmike> pazi ovo:
<Mmike> ded1059:/home/reflected/SBX-244-36711# wc -l *
<Mmike>   641716 video_id.ded1059.txt
<Mmike>   641716 video_id.ded1063.txt
<Mmike> jednak broj redaka u obje tablice (select video_id from ... > video_id.dedxxx)
<Mmike> a diff kaze ovo:
<Mmike> ded1059:/home/reflected/SBX-244-36711# diff video_id.ded1059.txt video_id.ded1063.txt 
<Mmike> 99975d99974
<Mmike> < 9g8dK-S745-
<Mmike> 606503a606503
<Mmike> > ydroH-S345-
<Mmike> ne kuzim na koju se foru to desilo
<Mmike> dal' je netko sjebao kad je rebuildavao replikaciju
<Mmike> ili kaj...
<ivoks> moguce
<jelly-home> a ZATO dobijam pogresnu pornjavu!
<drac0_> vecer
<drac0_> kanalisti
<drac0_> SilverSpace, :)
<drac0_> sotona je jucer pokucala na nasa vrata!!!
<drac0_> http://youtu.be/nFN7zeIseEY
<jelly-home> los vokal
<SilverSpace> oj drac0_ 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ping jes tuuuuu
<SilverSpace> lijepi je ovaj GNexus 
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-20
<dodobas> elol
<Mmike> http://www.downornot.com/index.hr
<Mmike> INDEX.HR IS DOWN
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lažu :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne lazu ,ne lazu :)
<Mmike> tj, nisu lagali
<Mmike> sad nije down :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> fakat
<SilverSpace> ja kliknuo i kaze da je down 
<SilverSpace> a index radio
<Mmike> men' kaze da je up
<SilverSpace> da ja sam vjerojatno kliknu o u nekom medu trenutku :)
<Mmike> jelly, daj link na thinkpad
<Mmike> onaj x200
<Mmike> ili koji vec
<Mmike> ok, novi biser
<jelly> ?
<Mmike> lik ima 4 servera
<Mmike> 16 coreova na svakom
<Mmike> load average na svakom je oko 1.5 - 2
<Mmike> nginxovi i php
<jelly> Mmike: koji link?
<Mmike> lik pizdi da koji kufer da zasto da izvolimo popravit da je load preko 1
<Mmike> reko, to je ok, procesori idlaju
<jelly> hehe
<Mmike> ne, veli on, to nemre bit, load je preko 1
<jelly> I onda si mu rekao /msg dpkg loadavg
<Mmike> kao, vidite sta treba, dal' je bed u aplikaciji, dal' mozemo popravit/ubrzat, ili da narucim odmah jos servera, veli
<Mmike> reko, ama, ne treba, ludjace, super ti radi sve
<Mmike> i sad hoce s managementom pricat :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ti si x200 nesto spominjao
<Mmike> ili x201 ili x202
<Mmike> da bi kupio?
<jelly> ne, ja sam uzimao nesto tipa netbook
<jelly> ultraportable mi je preskup za onoliko malo koliko bi ga koristio
<jelly> Dakle X121e ili tak nes
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zabrijo krivo
<Mmike> ok :)
<jelly> X200 seriju sam gledao samo kad su bili black friday popusti
<jelly> a nisi liku uspio objasniti da loadavg treba biti ne oko/ispod 1 nego oko/ispod broja jezgri
<jelly> stavis 1-2 reference i vozi
<jelly> Seagate kupuje Samsung HDD diviziju
<ajhi> ja sam sretan kad je ispod 10
<Mmike> ajhi, na kolko jezgri?
<ajhi> 48
<Mmike> pih
<Mmike> pa to nije load opce
<ajhi> negdje 50-60 kad je napeto
<ajhi> "napeto"
<Mmike> A, sto ti najvise uzme ?
<ajhi> to je jedan od workera (django/mod_wsgi/nginx/apache)
<ajhi> kad predje vecina prometa na jedan stroj (kod deployanja), i slicno
<ajhi> onda mora izdrzat kak spada
<jelly> sa 48 pravih jezgri, ja se uopce ne bi uzbudjivao dok je load ispod 200-300
<Mmike> eh, ovisi kaj
<Mmike> ak jedan cpu moze odraditi 10 requesta u sekundi
<Mmike> znaci da ih 48 moze odraditi 480
<Mmike> i ako imas steady 480 requesta u sekundi, sve 5
<Mmike> al' ako load naraste na, neznam, 900 requesta u sekundi, onda naglo sve traje duplo vise
<Mmike> pa se i requesti queueaju :)
<Mmike> tj, ne queueaju se, nego se kote :)
<Mmike> daklem, ljudi moji
<Mmike> infobright outperforma mysql za jedno 150-200 puta
<Mmike> odnosno, prije su likovi imali oko 250-500 selectova u sekundi, sad ih imaju oko 450k
<dodobas> sto je infobright?
<jelly-home> neki likovi koji znaju vrtiti benchmarke, ocito
<Mmike> column-oriented baza/plugin za mysql
<Mmike> basicaly imas mysql interface, pa svi standardni libmysql alati rade
<Mmike> imas 2 storage enginea, infobright i myisam
<Mmike> mysam je isti k'o i u mysqlu
<Mmike> a infobright je column oriented
<Mmike> pisanje je sporo, podosta
<Mmike> al' je zato citanje munjevito
<jelly-home> ok.  Za sto je to dobro.  BI?
<Mmike> pa za bilo koje situacije di malo pises a uzasno puno citas
<Mmike> ovi to koriste za neki data-warehousing like stuff
<Mmike> brojanje klikova po videjima i takva sranja
<Mmike> doduse, oni pametniji su davno presli na redis
<jelly-home> jah, DWH, BI i to
<jelly-home> jel radi sa 100'000'000 redaka
<jelly-home> i jel mu treba manje od tjedan dana da ih importa :-)
<jelly-home> up to 280GB/hour with parallel load # to je ok
<ivoks> zna netko kako saznati kucni broj, ako znas ime osobe i ulicu, a ta osoba nema tel. prikljucak? :)
<ivoks> 11888 nema pojma
<jelly-home> pa kak bi znao ako nema tf
<ivoks> pa ta osoba negdje ima upisano svoje prebivaliste
<ivoks> pitanje je samo je li ta informacija javna
<Mmike> jelly, radi, navodno, sa ogromnim kolicinama podataka
<Mmike> bas me zanima kak ce to izgledati
<Mmike> imamo vec 3 instalacije, al' su malecke
<Mmike> btw, imamo klijenta koji je s mysqla presao na postgres, i smanjio mu se load opako
<Mmike> django :)
<Mmike> tako da su kveriji i sve isti
<jelly-home> Mmike: ak bi to neko u .hr znao isporuciti i odrzavat, mogao bi namlatiti odredjenu kolicinu love u odredjenom sektoru
<ivoks> :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, que?
<Mmike> ivoks bi znao, siguran sam!
<Mmike> uz moju strucnu podrsku povremeno
<Mmike> samo nadji posla :)
<jelly-home> sta ivoks vozi i jel zna obuc odijelo
<jelly-home> ^^ bitno
<jelly-home> i pricat sales jezikom
<ivoks> mogu vozit i mercedesa ako treba
<jelly-home> hehe
<jelly-home> A4-A6 je dovoljno
<ivoks> imam mondea
<ivoks> al mogu posudit mercedesa :)
<jelly-home> to je meni ok, al ne znam jel bajama koje bi odlucivale 
<ivoks> e klasu, naravno :)
<jelly-home> i znat dobro prosr^H^Hdat
<ivoks> moze se i to
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> muka mi kad vidim tarika i ovaj glupi kviz
<Mmike> CPU Temperature:   +34.0°C  (high = +60.0°C, crit = +95.0°C)  
<Mmike> MB Temperature:    +17.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, crit = +75.0°C)  
<Mmike> a -ha!
<jelly-home> Core 0:       +37.0°C  (high = +89.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<jelly-home> Core 2:       +39.0°C  (high = +89.0°C, crit = +105.0°C)
<jelly-home> Sys Temp:     +38.0°C  (high = +45.0°C, hyst = +40.0°C)  sensor = diode
<jelly-home> CPU Temp:     +47.5°C  (high = +45.0°C, hyst = +40.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = diode
<jelly-home> ALARM! ACHTUNG ACHTUNG.
<jelly-home> zwei Partizanen čez kuruzu gekommen
<Mmike> ostavio sam prozor otvoren
<Mmike> i osao na 'jedno' pivo koje se oduljilo
<Mmike> mario@buntor ~$ sudo hddtemp /dev/sd[ab]
<Mmike> /dev/sda: KINGSTON SSDNOW 30GB: 18°C
<Mmike> /dev/sdb: SAMSUNG HD103SJ: 22°C
<jelly-home> Mmike: sigurno nisi znao da neki Samsung diskovi hoće izgubiti write ako im u isto vrijeme petljaš po SMARTu
<jelly-home> http://www.samsung.com/global/business/hdd/faqView.do?b2b_bbs_msg_id=386
<jelly-home> tvoj je ok
<jelly-home> tj... nema _TAJ_ bug
 * jelly-home ima 2TB WD i Samsung u vanjskoj kistri, i oba trebaju kriticne firmware patcheve, srecom za razlicite bugove
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> ja imam 4 2TB samsunga
<Mmike> al' su mi ugaseni strojevi trenutno
<Mmike> pa ti nemrem rec koji
<Mmike> :)
<jelly-home> eto ako je neki od navedenih, flesuj
<jelly-home> u svojoj fantasticnoj mudrosti, vendor nije nasao za shodno da promijeni fw verziju nakon tog flasha, jer bi valjda bilo prejednostavno znati koji su diskovi mozda strgani a koji su zakrpani
<jelly-home> ako imas raid sa nekom redundancijom, mozda bi bilo zgodno zavrtiti provjeru checksuma
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-21
<Mmike> jelly-home, onaj URL gore me baca na segate stranicu
<Neuromanc> Nakon što je prekršio neke Appleove patente, HTC-u opasno prijeti zabrana uvoza i prodaje telefona u Sjedinjenim Državama. 
<Neuromanc> svi su poludjeli...
<Mmike> To je tak od pocetka, Neuro :)
<Mmike> Jasno je svima, k'o dan, da su patenti pizdarija, glupost te sranje.
<jelly> Mmike: ah, valjda su vec slozili redirect a customere ko jebe
<jelly> Mmike: pogledaj u google cache
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zanimljivo
<Mmike> mislim da bas te imam
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> Model=SAMSUNG HD204UI, FwRev=1AQ10001, SerialNo=S2H7J90B736118
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> Mmike: eto, nemoj ih previse hddtemp-at i smartctl-at i hdparm-at dok rade
<Mmike> jelly, huh, cak ni nakon sto patch stavim?
<jelly> ne, prije toga
<dodobas> elol
<Mmike> "Nastava se odvija u predavaonicama opremljenim najinovativnijim Apple iMac računalima." :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di to :)
<Mmike> na indexu clanak o skoli nekoj u dubrovniku
<Mmike> tj onom americkom faksu nekom
<jelly> pa, tad kad su ih kupili, mozda su bili najinov... to
<Mmike> jelly, sad si me tak fino usro s tim diskovima
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> sad i zanam, valjda, zasto mi stroj odlazi kvragu
<Mmike> 'onaj od pornjave', jel
<Mmike> iako, ove doma diskove, radio je stroj jedno 10ak dana, svakih 5 minuta hddtemp/smartctl za munin, uz to sto sam vrtio sysbecnh i pgbench na njemu konstantno
<Mmike> nikakvih bedova
<Mmike> E, sad :) Treba upgradeirati munin na zadnju verziju :) Preko 3500 strojeva se prati, to ce biti fun fun fun :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> jel ima kakva aplikacija za Android da daje razliciti zvuk za SMS ovisno o _sadrzaju_ istog (tj. dal je Nagios poslao PROBLEM ili RECOVERY)
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> jelly, izvrsna!
<Mmike> nemam pojma, al' idem potrositi vremena za naci!
<jelly> nije nasao wo-ha ali je nasao "Whoa BIG Breasts! EXPOSED!" i "Whoa"
<jelly> sms filter ili sms content ne nadje nis korisno
<Mmike> ma, wo-ha je moje odusevljene sugestijom :)
<Mmike> https://market.android.com/details?id=com.fastmob.smsalert&hl=en
<Mmike> al' ovo ima samo jedan keyword, cini se
<Mmike> http://developer.android.com/guide/topics/ui/notifiers/notifications.html
<Mmike> there you go :)
<jelly> mhm
<jelly> handcent sms izgleda kao major player za sms customizaciju, ali ima samo per-contact
<igustin> jelly: ne možeš to riješiti različitim senderom?
<igustin> jelly: pucaš baš SMS ili emmail-to-SMS?
<jelly> bas sms
<jelly> mislim, imamo svoj gateway
<igustin> hm, da, onda je malo teže mijenjat sendera :-/
<jelly> nema mijenjanja 
<dodobas> pitanjce... ako nemam podesen MX record... po wikipedii  https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MX_record koja se referira na https://tools.ietf.org/html/rfc5321
<dodobas> trebao bi raditi i obican A record na dns-u
<dodobas> ili ne ?
<Mmike> dodobas, kol'ko znam, ne :)
<Mmike> trebas i A record utipkat
<budz0r> dodobas: da, trebao bi imati oboje
<budz0r> dodobas: jel bi te neki mail servervi mogli odhebat ukoliko nemas mx record
<dodobas> je je, jasno ali ne kontroliram domenu...
<dodobas> idem molit admine... :)
<SilverSpace> ah http://www.vipnet.hr/galaxy-nexus
<drac0_> SilverSpace, jesi predbiljezen? :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: preskupo mi je to
<SilverSpace> drac0_: koliko si ti svojega S platio 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ovaj tvoj mi se nis ne javlja za ram 
<drac0_> SilverSpace, soma kunica novi
<SilverSpace> uh dobrooo
<drac0_> al imao sam nekih vip bodova ;)
<drac0_> 4" mi je sasvim dovoljno
<drac0_> da je bar galaxy nexus barem do 4.3"
<drac0_> ovo je ogromno sto sada rade
<SilverSpace> meni u 4mj istjece ugovor
<drac0_> uzas
<drac0_> nexus s mi radi sasvim ok
<SilverSpace> pa cu nesto uzet onda
<drac0_> ne igram se na mobitelu pa mi ne treba dual-core
<drac0_> vise nemas nexus s cini mi se
<SilverSpace> istina
<drac0_> to je bio neki quick deal
<drac0_> valjda su nakrcali lagercinu pa su sada isli u minus :)
<drac0_> idijoti
<SilverSpace> vidio jucer u vipu jos nude S ali mislim da je samo u 400kn paketu
<drac0_> a uredjaj je izvrstan
<drac0_> nije
<drac0_> u bilo kojem paketu samo ovisi koliko placas
<SilverSpace> nisam pitao 
<SilverSpace> jos me sluzi legend
<drac0_> btw google je za sada odustao od EU official updatea na ICS :)
<drac0_> ima nekih sranja u romu haha
<SilverSpace> a da
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> u US ce izdati neki patch
<SilverSpace> ko i svaki puta nesto zahebu
<drac0_> meni ok radi
<drac0_> nekima ne radi data i wifi
<drac0_> valjda radi update novog radia
<drac0_> jedini minus tog uredjaja je sto je uzasno packav
<drac0_> sve prsti ostaju
<drac0_> a nisam jeo speka
<SilverSpace> :))
<drac0_> moram neki case silikonski uzeti
<drac0_> sve ostalo je izvrsno
<SilverSpace> ja cu vidjeti tam u 5mjesecu sto ce biti u ponudi
<SilverSpace> da zamjenim legend
<SilverSpace> drac0_: di je moj poklon za bozic :))
<SilverSpace> bemti sunce 
<drac0_> u turskoj :D
<SilverSpace> umreet cu od cekanja
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> liq je u turskoj na nekom eventu
<drac0_> kad se vrati rjesimo
<drac0_> bez brige, nisam zaboravio
<drac0_> cim bude, javim ti
<SilverSpace> hebemu kud u tursku osjet ce mu tam jaja :)
<drac0_> pripremi tango & cash :P
<drac0_> ne trebaju mu jaja za ovaj deal :)
<drac0_> dok je glava na ramenu, sve 5 :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> dobro ti je izdrzao taj legend :)
<drac0_> fakat je legend :D
<SilverSpace> da i padao je par puta i radi
<SilverSpace> dvije godine u 4mjesecu ce bit
<SilverSpace> taman sam odradio par poslica ovih dana tak da nema frke za cash :)
<SilverSpace> ah bogami sam i napravio 1000kn neplaniranih troskova :)
<drac0_> fino :)
<drac0_> SilverSpace, ovo je za tebe :)
<drac0_> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/meet-cubox-a-tiny-arm-powered-media-centre-capable-of-running-ubuntu/
<SilverSpace> yep :)
<SilverSpace> bas po mjeri
<SilverSpace> ovako skvadra kad dode do mene i vidi ovog malog atoma kaze wow
<SilverSpace> a kad bi ovo bilo na stolu nebi mogli doci tri dana k sebi :))
<obruT> znaci skvadri se svidja "tvoj mali atom" :)
<obruT> nisam znao da ga tako zoves :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: mali ali mochan :)
<drac0_> :D
<drac0_> sitan ali dinamitan :)
<SilverSpace> tesko ga kontrolirati
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cekam 
<drac0_> taj mali ak ti netjak zgrabi
<drac0_> neces ga vise nikada naci :)
<SilverSpace> morao bi sestri preslozitii racunalo a ram ne stize hebemu
<drac0_> bolje odmah 2 kom kupi :D
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ne dira mali 
<SilverSpace> naucio vec
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> igra se na ipod touch
<drac0_> sta onaj za patriot se ne javlja haha
<drac0_> pa daj ga cimni
<SilverSpace> morat cu mu sad uzet iPad
<drac0_> ne moras bas patriot uzeti, ko ga hebe
<SilverSpace> drac0_:  kad ih nema 
<SilverSpace> ddr2
<SilverSpace> ili su odvratno skupi
<drac0_> ouch, ddr2
<SilverSpace> a neki bezvezni moduli
<drac0_> kuzim
<drac0_> hebiga
<drac0_> onda cekaj :)
<SilverSpace> ovo kod njega je cijena ok
<SilverSpace> da reko mi se javiti
<drac0_> je ima ok cijene
<drac0_> mora, da bi se probio s patriotom na trziste
<drac0_> a ok je brand
<drac0_> sve im je vrhunsko, ne rade skart
<SilverSpace> reko mi za bozic ili cak u 1mj
<SilverSpace> pa cu pricekati
<drac0_> SilverSpace, sta nema u linksu neki mushkin ili ocz, gskill i to?
<SilverSpace> kad sam zadnji puta gledao nisu imali 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: kakva je to g.skill
<SilverSpace> ram
<dodobas> ff9.0 weeeee
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/5iSdNv
<SilverSpace> hm cak sda i ima nesto 
<SilverSpace> i ok cijena
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da je nesto pala ddr2 cijena
<drac0_> ok je gskill
<drac0_> jedan od boljih brandova
<drac0_> to ti je nekadasnji corsair, tj. oni su ih kupili
<drac0_> sve ti je to u rangu mushkina i patriota
<SilverSpace> prije metar dana nis nisu imali
<drac0_> dok recimo kingmax, goodram i slicna sranja zaobidji
<SilverSpace> ili je bilo 700kn+
<drac0_> eto sad imaju :)
<SilverSpace> vis
<drac0_> pikni to cim prije jer to kad ode vise nema
<drac0_> tj. zovi ih odmah, pitanje da li je to updateano stanje na webu :)
 * Mmike ima patriot
<Mmike> kakvo je to?
<drac0_> kvalitetno
<SilverSpace> hebiga kad mi je taj links bogu iza nogu
<drac0_> sta je to s onim tvojih deutscherom, prepisas hebate :)
<api984> yo mans! :)
<api984> why is linux using high memory on apps? wtf. I have no more ram!!!
<obruT> api984: buy some more
<api984> bought already
<obruT> so, no problem
<api984> it eats ram like my dog
<obruT> buy smaller dog
<api984> 4gb got 400mb free
<obruT> uostalom, zasto meljemo na englenskom ? :)
<api984> xchat 865mb??
<api984> ajd u j
<api984> k
<obruT> mislim da krivo interpretiras potrosnju memorije :)
<api984> opera,ff,chrome,netbeans,emphaty,xchat
<api984> htop
<api984> virt,res i shr
<api984> res - koliko sada trosi
<api984> virt - koliko je alocirao
<api984> shr - koliko uzima od virta za lib
<obruT> inace, ff i netbeansi jesu gutaci memorije, to nije nist cudno, za ostale ne znam jer ne koristim
<api984> naravno ne wapa nista
<api984> barem neki cache da ide u swap za app
<api984> i neka sjedi na hardu
<api984> probao i pmap malo da vidim sta tu guta
<api984> bo neznam dali da dignem opet ram na nekih 8-16gb
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim u cemu je problem
<drac0_> 48 giga odmah :)
<Mmike> api984, kaj?
<Mmike> api984, aj free lupi
<drac0_> lol
<Mmike> i pejstaj tu
<api984> ok
<api984>  total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<api984> Mem:       4057104    4001784      55320          0      17224     516776
<api984> -/+ buffers/cache:    3467784     589320
<api984> Swap:      2097144      17484    2079660
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> a sto ti veli top, kad sortiras po memoriji?
<api984> sek
<SilverSpace> nista ni sledcec sezone od Alosa http://www.f1racing.com.hr/formula-1/fernando-alonso-objavio-da-se-razvodi
<igustin> obruT: otkad ti to koristiš Netbeans, a ne Eclipse? o.O ;)
<obruT> igustin: koristim ja oba :)
<igustin> 14:24 < obruT> inace, ff i netbeansi jesu gutaci memorije, to nije nist cudno, za ostale ne znam jer ne koristim
<igustin> ^^
<SilverSpace> igustin: koristi obruT i biciklo :D
<igustin> :P
<Mmike> A i GnuCash
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> uh veceras bi trebalo u medu na druženje ici 
<obruT> trenutno je eclipse dignut, a po potrebi se digne i netbeans :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jesl trosio money manager ex ?
<Mmike> dodobas, na androidu, ili?
<dodobas> desktop
<api984> %MEM   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S COMMAND                                                                                                                                                          
<api984>  0.3 24443 api984    20   0 2609m  10m 2360 S SQLyogCommunity                                                                                                                                                  
<api984>  0.1 24442 api984    20   0 2591m 2180  572 S explorer.exe                                                                                                                                                     
<api984>  0.0 24434 api984    20   0 2587m 1652  188 S winedevice.exe                                                                                                                                                   
<api984>  0.0 24431 api984    20   0 2580m  536   68 S services.exe                                                                                                                                                     
<api984>  2.2 16274 api984    20   0 1315m  88m  34m S amarok                                                                                                                                                           
<api984>  2.3 11263 api984    20   0 1247m  92m  20m S chrome                                                                                                                                                           
<api984>  0.0 11271 api984    20   0 1136m 1240  488 S nacl_helper_boo                                                                                                                                                  
<api984>  4.7 19625 api984    20   0 1042m 186m 9052 S firefox                                                                                                                                                          
<api984>  2.0 17370 api984    25   5  945m  79m 6456 S chrome                                                                                                                            
<api984> sorry
<api984> vidi ff i chrome ili amarok
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> pa sortiraj po memoriji
<api984> cek
<Mmike> shift-f n enter
<Mmike> dok si u topu
<Mmike> ima sigurno i jednostavniji nacin al' ga neznam :0
<api984> %MEM   PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S COMMAND                                                                                                                                                          
<api984>  0.3 24443 api984    20   0 2609m  10m 2360 S SQLyogCommunity                                                                                                                                                  
<api984>  0.1 24442 api984    20   0 2591m 2180  572 S explorer.exe                                                                                                                                                     
<api984>  0.0 24434 api984    20   0 2587m 1652  188 S winedevice.exe                                                                                                                                                   
<api984>  0.0 24431 api984    20   0 2580m  536   68 S services.exe                                                                                                                                                     
<api984>  2.2 16274 api984    20   0 1315m  88m  34m S amarok                                                                                                                                                           
<api984>  2.3 11263 api984    20   0 1247m  92m  20m S chrome                                                                                                                                                           
<ajhi> kaj se uzbudjujete oko rama
<api984>  0.0 11271 api984    20   0 1136m 1240  488 S nacl_helper_boo                                                                                                                                                  
<api984>  4.7 19625 api984    20   0 1042m 186m 9052 S firefox                                                                                                                                                          
<ajhi> tolko je danas jeftin...
<api984>  2.0 17370 api984    25   5  945m  79m 6456 S chrome                                                                                                                            
<api984>  PID USER      PR  NI  VIRT  RES  SHR S %CPU %MEM    TIME+  COMMAND            
<api984> 23414 api984    20   0  850m 528m 7244 S    3 13.3  44:20.00 xchat              
<api984> 23411 api984    20   0  765m 218m 6484 S    0  5.5  10:02.74 gwibber            
<api984> 15846 api984    20   0  533m 211m 5368 S    0  5.3  41:08.87 opera              
<api984> 23403 api984    20   0  694m 199m 6952 S    1  5.0  39:13.77 empathy            
<api984> 19625 api984    20   0 1042m 186m 9244 S    1  4.7  46:17.67 firefox            
<api984>  1521 root      20   0  579m 177m 124m S   14  4.5 448:59.84 Xorg               
<api984> 11263 api984    20   0 1247m  92m  20m S    1  2.3   7:46.14 chrome             
<api984>  2833 api984    20   0  429m  90m 5400 S    0  2.3   1:51.72 indicator-apple    
<api984> 16274 api984    20   0 1315m  89m  34m S    4  2.3   5:38.70 amarok             
<api984>  8917 api984    20   0  846m  86m  11m S    0  2.2   1:58.19 evolution          
<api984> 11049 api984    20   0  600m  79m 3876 S    0  2.0   1:05.23 wdt                
<api984> 17370 api984    25   5  945m  79m 6456 S    0  2.0   3:09.66 chrome             
<api984> 11301 api984    20   0  925m  71m 4160 S    0  1.8   2:01.86 chrome             
<api984>  4244 api984    20   0  884m  56m  17m S    0  1.4   0:02.85 chrome             
<api984> 23171 api984    20   0  412m  50m 4120 S    0  1.3   4:56.23 rapidsvn           
<api984>  2689 api984    20   0  809m  45m 5996 S    0  1.2   7:13.71 nautilus        
<api984> ploća mi je voli bas module od 2GB
<api984> probao stavit ali nece da pali hehe
<ajhi> moje jede sve
<api984> cpu mi je dosta za delat, ali ram nikako na zelenu granu
<SilverSpace> jel stroj swapa
<api984> nop
<api984> 24mb samo hehe
<api984> da barem malo zaswapa start app
<SilverSpace> u cemu je onda problem
<api984> mogu probat zasad restart
<api984> app
<api984> cudno sta pojede toliko rama za mali broj app
<SilverSpace> ako radis na stroju mora i trosit ram 
<api984> only info. no need to fix anything 
<api984> kazem samo da previse rama pojede, a nis se ne radi konkretno na stroju
<api984> najbolje da server kupim :D
<Mmike> api984, a, sort po memoriji? :)
<api984> ovo gore je sort po ramu
<Mmike> aha
<api984> xchat,gwibber,opera,itd.... 
<Mmike> free -m
<Mmike>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<Mmike> Mem:          8001       6091       1910          0        358       1928
<Mmike> -/+ buffers/cache:       3804       4197
<Mmike> Swap:        19077          0      19077
<Mmike> to je kod mene
<api984> root@atlantis:/# free -m
<api984>              total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<api984> Mem:          3962       3876         85          0         24        470
<api984> -/+ buffers/cache:       3381        580
<api984> Swap:         2047         24       2023
<Mmike> pokreni ovo
<Mmike> tj, skini pa pokreni
<Mmike> sam malo
<api984> ok
<api984> mislim da mi treba rama, moram nac kompatible memoriju
<Mmike> http://www.pixelbeat.org/scripts/ps_mem.py
<Mmike> skini to, pokreni (k'o root) i pejstaj na pejstbin
<igustin> ... | pastebinit
<igustin> ^^ rules
<api984> http://pastebin.com/Bpz705Aa
<api984> izgleda realnije dapaće
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> kupi si jos rama, da :)
<api984> jos rama nema druge
<api984> hvala na python skripti
<Mmike> doduse, neznam sto ti s xchatom radis
<Mmike> ja ga imam upaljenog danima, na 3 sam servera, imam po 6-7 kanala na svakom, i uzeo mi je 100MB sveskup
<Mmike>  94.2 MiB +   1.4 MiB =  95.6 MiB	xchat
<Mmike>  95.3 MiB +   1.2 MiB =  96.5 MiB	bash (23)
<Mmike> 321.8 MiB +   1.3 MiB = 323.1 MiB	VBoxHeadless
<Mmike> 387.1 MiB +   2.6 MiB = 389.7 MiB	thunderbird-bin
<Mmike>   1.7 GiB +  52.8 MiB =   1.7 GiB	chrome (33)
<api984> bo pmap na nj pa da vidim sta guta
<Mmike> mojih par najzescih
<Mmike> doduse, skripta malo vara
<Mmike> tak da, jbg
<Mmike> al' okvirno ti pokaze desu bedove
<SilverSpace> igustin: nisam znao za taj pastebinit 
<SilverSpace> cool
<api984> hehe
<igustin> SilverSpace: dušu dalo za duže ispise koje je teže c/p
<igustin> još jedna slična stvar od koristi je i xclipboard
<SilverSpace> hm kaj je u procesima rtkit-daemon
<igustin> ha? zvuči kao rootkit ;)
<SilverSpace> :) zato i pitam ali nije
<SilverSpace> naso
<Mmike> oklen se okotijo? )
<igustin> SilverSpace: ako ništa drugo, nekako sumnjam da bi se rootkit zvao rtkit i vidio među procesima ;)
<SilverSpace> lol bas 
<jelly>  22.8 MiB +   1.1 MiB =  24.0 MiB       xchat, 25 tabova
<igustin> jelly: i log history od koliko dana? ;)
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> igustin, 
<Mmike> ti si sed/awk tatamata
<Mmike> imam zonefile
<Mmike> i unutra imam, recimo: 
<Mmike> analdaughters.com.		A	66.254.116.169
<Mmike> sad, moram taj redak zakomentirati, i dodati jos jedan, al' tako da A record pokazuje na neki drugi IP
<Mmike> naravno, imam oko 250 zone fileova, u svima to moram izmijeniti, s time da je 'taj neki drugi IP' uvijek isti IP
<api984> Mmike, dobra. :)
<Mmike> jel' mogu to nekako lako bez pythona? :)
<Mmike> api984, ako te bas zanima naziv nekih od sajtova: http://pastebin.com/esRs9PCt :)
<jelly> igustin: nesto tipa 10 ili 20k linija
<api984> hvala
<jelly> nis posebno
<jelly> "recimo, analdaugthers.com"  :-D
<jelly> Mmike: mozes sa sedom.
<api984> Mmike, dobra lista.
<jelly> Mmike: ak je uvijek desna strana (IP) isti, ondak recimo sed -r 's/^([^ ]+ +A +)66\.254\.116\.169$/#\166.254.116.169\n\1NOVI-IP/'
<jelly> znaci mijenjas nesto stari-ip sa #nesto stari-ip \n nesto novi-ip
<Mmike> nope
<Mmike> stari ip nije uvijek isti, stovise, uvijek je razlicit
<SilverSpace> http://t.co/sTYt9Tqt
<jelly> Mmike: a sta je onda isto
<jelly> tj. kak znas sto moras izmijeniti a sto ne
<jelly> u svakom slucaju, mozes raditi istu stvar s/ono sto se mijenja (ono sto se cuva)/nova vrijednost \1/
<Mmike> hm, da
<jelly> \1 je prvi subexpression uhvacen sa obicnim zagradama
<Mmike> napisao sam python programcic
<Mmike> kad naleti na prvi A record, tj, na sitename.com. zna da to mora zakomentirati, odrezati sve iza A, i nakeljiti novi IP
<Mmike> sve ostalo se prekopira
<Mmike> sed -e '/;analdaughters.com/ a\analdaughters.com\tA\t1.2.3.4' ad.com
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/S7C99.jpg
<Mmike> sed -e 's/^analdaughters.com/;analdaughters.com/' -e '/^;analdaughters.com/ a\analdaughters.com\tA\t1.2.3.4' analdaughters.com
<Mmike> to je to :)
<obruT> Mmike: prostak ! :)
<Mmike> kaj prostak
<Mmike> a to sto sam morao tih milijardu sajtova pogledati
<Mmike> i vidjeti da fakat rade
<Mmike> i nainstaliravati ffmpegove i kompajlirati posebne iste i podmetati ih SAMO NEKIm sajtovima
<Mmike> to nista
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> Num  Test_Description    Status                  Remaining  LifeTime(hours)  LBA_of_first_error
<Mmike> # 1  Short offline       Self-test routine in progress 90%     10053         -
<Mmike> nebi li se taj broj trebao smanjivati?
<Mmike> a ne povecavati?
<Mmike> ovaj remaining
<sale> fyi, WP i pluginovi su nadogradeni. U slucaju cudnovatosti, ping ili mail ce biti dovoljni
<Mmike> sale, woot , woot, woot :)
<Mmike> sale, :* :)
<Mmike> sale, zvizni mail na organizacija@ubuntu-hr
<sale> :-)
<sale> ae
<jelly-home> Mmike: to nije remaining nego completed
<jelly-home> header laze
<Mmike> znas sto je smijesno
<Mmike> islo je 30 - 60 - 90 - 40 - 20 - 10 
<Mmike> i onda je reko ok, no errors :)
<jelly-home> hm
<SilverSpace> http://www.jonobacon.org/2011/12/21/quality-in-ubuntu/
<jelly-home> prvi put da vidim da Jef Spaleta kaze nes pametno
<jelly-home> "You want more community participation in the technical side of building up those project and doing things like writing unit tests? Easy, target Debian Unstable as primary target for Canonical upstream projects. Because the technical proficient community is over there, just a small wall garden fence away."
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2011/12/ubuntu-running-on-the-nook-tablet/
<SilverSpace> nook zakon
<drac0_> SilverSpace, i have no idea :)
<SilverSpace>  hehe
<drac0_> di naci neki normalni case za nexus s dovraga?
<drac0_> usrani distirbuteri i retaileri ...
<drac0_> ha! --> http://youtu.be/N0C-lSvbLT4
<SilverSpace> kaj je to normalno
<SilverSpace> da gledao to 
<SilverSpace> koja ideja
<drac0_> ludnica
<SilverSpace> jesi to slicno vidio kako sa cjevima dovedu u zgradu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oZCijy0XznQ
<drac0_> e ovo nisam vidio, haha hebenica
<SilverSpace> da 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<dodobas> ako imam A zapis bla.negjde.dm
<dodobas> MX zapis bi bio -> bla.negdje.dm. IN MX 10 bla.negjde.dm. ?
<sale> dodobas: da, ako ga tako definiras
<dodobas> dakle MX i A mogu biti potupno isti?
<sale> dodobas: da
<dodobas> kuul, tnx
<sale> bitno je da samo bla.negdje.dm nije CNAME na nesto trece, nego da je A record
<dodobas> da
<hbogner> laku noc ljudi
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-22
<dodobas> Mmike: http://blog.hagander.net/archives/202-www.postgresql.org-brand-new,-yet-old-and-familiar.html :D
<dodobas> bas me zanima kako taj Django kod izgleda :D
<dodobas> http://git.postgresql.org/gitweb/?p=pgweb.git;a=tree;f=pgweb;h=90f4fb75020e99aba1c46dedb265f5bc45865b43;hb=HEAD :D
<Mmike> eto prilike :)
<Mmike> velim, django je vrlo ok za cms-like siteove
<Mmike> uz soli u glavi, dakako
<Mmike> django je u biti cms framework
<Mmike> samo sto to dobro skriva :)
<Mmike> koji kufer je netlog?
<obruT> "For dynamic views, we're still trying to do things simple. Even though we are database people, and stereotypically are supposed to hate everything that is ORM-related, the majority of the database access is through the Django ORM framework."
<obruT> :)
<Mmike> Which, as I've said, works pretty ok, if you're building a CMS :)
<Mmike> btw, najnoviji biser mojih djangatora
<Mmike> likovi, daklem, isto imaju cms-like sajtove, tzv, tube-like sajtove
<Mmike> i imaju jedan django setup koji vozi oko 4500 sajtova, na isti kalup
<Mmike> i to je radilo ok do pred 2-3 tjedna kad im je dosao novi developer
<Mmike> kako se radi locking: tako da se u tablicu zapise resourceID koji zelis lockati
<Mmike> pa kad neka druga konekcija pozeli lock na taj resurs, vidi da ne moze upisati u tablicu
<Mmike> jer taj resourceID vec postoji
<Mmike> bed je sto, kad aplikacija 'acquirea' lock, ne pusti transakciju prema bazi, pa 'SELECT FOR UPDATE' stoji dok god aplikacija nesto radi
<Mmike> naravno, aplikacija trazi lockove vise resursa istovremeno, sa hrpom raznih konekcija
<Mmike> pa imas deadlockova koliko hoces :)
<Mmike> naravno, postgres uopce nije svjestan istih, sto se njega tice, sve je ok :)
<jelly-home> ...
<jelly-home> dobro, bar su culi da postoji nesto sto se zove locking
<jelly-home> sad jos samo trebaju nauciti kak se to koristi
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kazem liku, pa kad 'acquireas' lock u aplikaciji, pusti konekciju na bazu, komitni transakciju
<Mmike> da, veli lik, al' kako ce onda druga konekcija znati kad moze uzeti lock? Kao, kaze, probam upisati u tablicu, i dobijem 'PK violation', i sto onda?
<Mmike> A kazem ja: eeeeee :)
<Mmike> jao
<Mmike> postojao je onaj problem filozofa
<Mmike> koji jedu
<Mmike> i fali im vilica
<Mmike> kak sam konjav, nisam se toga opce sjetio
<Mmike> da mu pokazem
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dining_philosophers_problem
<Mmike> TO!
<igustin> Mmike: tipičan primjer wannabe priučenih progamera bez temeljnih znanja programiranja
<igustin> na žalost, dobar dio njih su i oni koji su prošli faks i diplomirali, i koji bi te stvari trebali znati i razumjeti
<Mmike> tja :)
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> koju graficku za need for speed?
<obruT> ih, to sto je netko zavrsio faks, bez obzira jel FER/FOI/PMF/nekicetvrti bas nist ne znaci
<Mmike> amd/nvidija, za pocetak?
<Mmike> a onda, koju?
<obruT> ja znam ekipe sa svih tih faksova koji kitu ne znaju o programiranju ili bilo cemu kompleksnijem od klikanja po prozorcicima
<igustin> slažem se
<obruT> Mmike: ne bih znao, ja sam igrao NFS1, za to skoro da ne treba graficka :)
<igustin> ali taj je bar imao prilike čuti, ako je bio imalo dobar student, druga je stvar da li je to htio znati i da li je razumio i zapamtio
<obruT> iako bih volio vidjeti remake Alpine staze da iskoristi neki moderniji hardver
<Mmike> UUUUUUUUH
<Mmike> Alpine staza
<Mmike> obruT, btw, nfs1 radi u dosboxu
<Mmike> skroz solidno :)
<obruT> mislim da sam cak probao :)
<Mmike> ma, trkeljam
<Mmike> radi i nfs3-4-5
<Mmike> onaj neki 'high stakes' ili kako se zvao
<drj_cro> Mmike: ati-ja si uzmi za igranje(makar koliko ce te kostat dobra grafika radije si uzmi neku konzolu za igranje)
<Mmike> drj_cro, ma, nije za mene, za sestru je
<drj_cro> uzmi joj konzolu i miran si :)
<Mmike> a s cim ce onda na internet? :)
<drj_cro> pa sa konzolom :)
<Mmike> i u word/excell/ikea-home-builder i to? :)
<drj_cro> ati 6570 ~500injak kuna a vrtit ce joj vecinu igara
<Mmike> http://www.adm.hr/product_info.php?products_id=9819
<drj_cro> uvijek bi si radije atija uzeo
<Mmike> racunajmo da ce Win7 biti gore
<Mmike> i vjerojatno intelov i5
<drj_cro> ati ima bolje drivere, bolja je slika,bolje je sve
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> gledam bas
<Mmike> gtx580
<Mmike> osim sto kosta 4k kuna
<Mmike> trosi struje k'o zavarivalnica
<jelly-home> imas sad novu ATI 7970
<jelly-home> http://www.neoseeker.com/Articles/Hardware/Reviews/AMD_HD_7970/8.html
<Mmike> 1000 - 1200 kuna max
<Mmike> za sestru je i muza joj
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> i ovo je previse para njima za graficku
<dodobas> znate li neki servis za planiranje... koji ima neki ljepi gantt dijagram kao rezultat... i tako
<Mmike> gantt is overrated, we use venn
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> hmm, imam krivi keyword... treba mi project management
<dodobas> moj je problem sto u nekom trenutku vremena... imam razlicito opterecenje za razliciti projekt... 
<dodobas> tj. ako kao projekt gledas 'nastava na predmetu baze podataka'
<dodobas> na pocetku semestra je recimo 30% vremena... onda kasnije 5%... pa pred rokove za predaju programa 100% itd...
<dodobas> i sad bi bilo idealno kada bi to mogao korelirati s ostalim projektima... pa da recimo 'znam' da imam nesto vise slobodnog vremena krajem prvog mjeseca
<dodobas> u kojem mogu preraspodjeliti vrijeme na nesto drugo...
<dodobas> fantaziram a?
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> imas zanimljiv problem :)
<Mmike> nazalost, nemam pojma kako bih ti pomogao :0
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/409246_2815835191760_1135247587_33052543_2010064368_n.jpg
<dodobas> Mmike: a eto... morat cu na project listu dodati 'napisi project management softver'
<dodobas> :)
<Mmike> meni teka i dalje najdraza
<Mmike> malo excella, ajd
<dodobas> yes, ali ako ne radis sam... nego postoji i team effort...
<dodobas> onda ti treba centralizirano rjesnjee
<dodobas> apache2... imam reverse proxy na backend server.. kako postaviti cache-control i expire headere na apachetu
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> dobio sam 2 nova posla
<Mmike> postgres tunning for django morons
<Mmike> RAZLILA MI SE KAVA PO TASTATURI I CAPSLOCK MI JE STUCK :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nvidia-carma-hpc/112949.aspx
<igustin> Mmike: n00b :P
<igustin> Mmike: 1) pravi geek ima ThinkPad s kanalima za odvod tekućine
<Mmike> aj dalje, nabroji jos, da te popljujem do kraja! :)
<igustin> Mmike: 2) pravi geek *nikad*, ali baš *nikad* bilo što tekuće ne drži 50 cm od računala/tipkovnice
<igustin> :D
<igustin> pucaj :P
<dodobas> igustin: kad si ti bio geek :P
<igustin> dodobas: prije 40y :P
<dodobas> onokad se racunalo sa abacusom ? :)
<igustin> znao sam ;)
<igustin> da, ni njega nisam prolio :P
<igustin> al' sam se u životu nagledao prolivenih
<obruT> igustin: da vidis na sto moja tastatura lici :) ajme koliko puta se zaljepilo sve od kole... :)
<obruT> pa stisnes tipku, ona ostane pritisnuta zaljepljena...
<igustin> možda ne želimo znati što je sve završilo na njoj ;)
<obruT> ne bih se cudio da neki misevi zive u njoj :)
 * Mmike ne pije kolu :)
<Mmike> daklem, igustin 
<Mmike> ThinkPad je kul, al' ti treba externa tastatura i monitor
<SilverSpace> nesto slicno i lenovo misli sa ARM napraviti
<Mmike> ja sam 2 godine radio na thinkpadu i koliko god da je super, externa tastatura je bozjih ruku djelo
<igustin> miševi vjerojatno ne, ali bakterija ima sigurno k'o u priči, kao i u svakoj
<Mmike> tekuce, dakako, drzis oko kompa
<Mmike> ovisno o dijelu dana, ujutro kava, navecer piva, tijekom noci viski
<Mmike> gik koji radi a ne konzumira tekucinu nije gik
<Mmike> sto me podsjeti na pricu o 'programerima' i 'piscima programa'
<Mmike> :)
<igustin> imam ja i kave i vode blizu, ali ne uz tipkovnicu :P
<igustin> Mmike: ja sam se toliko naviknuo na thinkpad tipkovnicu da mi klasična uopće ne nedostaje (iako su mi Cherry tipkovnice i dan-danas vrh vrhova)
<SilverSpace> eh tekucine uvjek mora biti oko menbe
<Mmike> super je thinkpad
<Mmike> don't get me wrong
<Mmike> al'
<SilverSpace> jedinokaj sam se naucio je drzati je u bocama
<SilverSpace> nikad u casi
<SilverSpace> kavu ne pijem
<Mmike> da, ja pre malo tekucine pijem
<Mmike> prave
<Mmike> vode i to
<SilverSpace> ja moram radi svoje bolestine
<Mmike> http://www.njuskalo.hr/auti/vw-golf-v-2.0-sdi-oglas-4044603
<Mmike> pogledajte felge
<igustin> pih, nisam znao da se pališ na takve stvari :P ;)
<SilverSpace> ovog golfa ne bi kupio ni u ludilu
<Mmike> ma felge su zakon
<Mmike> samo zbog njih bi kupio ato ;0
<Mmike> dobro
<Mmike> koja je to fora da se django errori salju mailom?
<Mmike> umjesto u log file?
<dodobas> to je onaj sentry ?
<Mmike> a nemam pojma
<Mmike> uglavnom
<Mmike> sve greske dobijaju na mail
<Mmike> imaju 2 django instalacije na 2+4 apacheta
<Mmike> i milijardom hitova
<Mmike> i usranim django kodom koji svako malo baci neki exception
<Mmike> i salju oko 1 - 5k mailova u sat
<Mmike> sad su dobili svoj mail server samo za to
<Mmike> mislim
<Mmike> odakle nekome opce ideja za takvo sto?
<jelly> da, fotosopiranje felgi je sramota
<Mmike> dodobas, 
<Mmike> replikacija u mongodbu je uvijek master/master?
<Mmike> tj, ono sto pisem na jednom se replicira na ostale?
<Mmike> tj, imam 3 servera, dal' kad jedan bacim van, i vratim ga nazad unutra, imam i dalje replikaciju, ili moram rebuildati opet?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa imas onaj 'manager' koji donodi odluku koji je master...
<dodobas> mozes imati i master slave
<dodobas> sad... vjerujem da ces morati rucno 'popraviti' onu instancu koja je ispala prije nego je manager proglasi 'OK'
<Mmike> { "_id" : "cluster2",
<Mmike>   "version" : 3,
<Mmike>   "members" : [ 
<Mmike>     { "_id" : 0,
<Mmike>       "host" : "ded763:27017" }, 
<Mmike>     { "_id" : 1,
<Mmike>       "host" : "ded778:27017" }, 
<Mmike>     { "_id" : 2,
<Mmike>       "host" : "ded761:27017" } ] }
<jelly> PASTEIBN
<Mmike> eh,sorry
<Mmike> uglavnom, to su mi memberi
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> 'popraviti'
<Mmike> nj
<jelly> koji je to jezik btw
<dodobas> mozda i ne... nisam previse vrtio taj njihov replicaSet ili kako se to vec zove
<ajhi> jelly: json valjda
<Mmike> taj mongo je drek nad drekovima
<Mmike> konceptualno je super
<Mmike> al' u stvarnosti je toliko osjetljiv, zdrkan, jadan
<Mmike> sad sam rekao 'validate'
<Mmike> da provjerim jel' su kolekcije ok
<Mmike> i server stao
<Mmike> al' ono
<Mmike> stroji
<Mmike> 70MB/sec cita s diska, i sve stoji
<drac0_> SilverSpace, znao sam :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: :)
<SilverSpace> drac0_: si vidio ovo http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nvidia-carma-hpc/112949.aspx
<SilverSpace> izgleda da ce u 2012 biti poplava tih ARM cudesa
<jelly> Mmike: jel ioscheduler na deadline ili na defaultnom, strganom, cfq
<Mmike> kak to vidim?
<Mmike> proc/sys/sta?
<jelly> /sys/block/sd*/queue/scheduler
<jelly> nemoj mijenjati ako je jako busy, zna se kernel zblesit
<drac0_> SilverSpace, vidio :)
<jelly> hm, zasto je monitor s IPS matricom tak jeftin http://protis.hr/products/details/monitor-led-23-dell-u2312hm-ips-1920x1080-300-cdm2-10001-8ms-black/49391
<drac0_> backlight led
<drac0_> led flickering
<drac0_> SilverSpace, si pikno memoriju? :)
<Mmike> root@ded761:~# cat /sys/block/sda/queue/scheduler 
<Mmike> noop [deadline] cfq 
<jelly> znaci neko je to vec slozio
<jelly> onda nis od jednostavnih stosova
<SilverSpace> drac0_: nisam rasturaju me zglobovi 
<ivoks> ubuntu server ima deadline po defaultu, iirc
<jelly> bar nesto da ima ispravno po defaultu
<Mmike> jelly,  :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/asrockove-ploce-atomima/112952.aspx
<dodobas> bas je fora piwik
<Mmike> sto si ono rekao, dzelisa
<Mmike> gskill je ok memorija?
<Mmike> dodobas, daj URL :)
<dodobas> daj 5 kn :)
<jelly> ne znam janista o memorijama
<jelly> mora da je bio netko drugi
<jelly> dodobas: di ti je paypal
<dodobas> jelly: preveliki cut uzimaju...
<dodobas> ali prihvacam i BTC
<jelly> od 1kn ti uzmu 39lp
<jelly> al od 5kn je valjda manje, u postotku
<jelly> bitcoin ne uzimam za ozbiljno
<dodobas> za BTC je 0% ... :)
<dodobas> jelly: pa... ne jos...
<jelly> ne ikad
<dodobas> mene samo zanima sto ce biti za, recimo 5 godina
<dodobas> sad je to sve previse spekulativno...
<jelly> BTC ce prezivjeti ali ce i dalje biti marginalna vrijednosnica  s visokim rizikom
<Mmike> drac0_ ok je gskill
<Mmike> drac0_ jedan od boljih brandova
<Mmike> drac0_ to ti je nekadasnji corsair, tj. oni su ih kupili
<Mmike> drac0_ sve ti je to u rangu mushkina i patriota
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> sorry :)
<Mmike> drac0_, kaj za i5/i7 imam 2 vrste soketa
<Mmike> koji na sebi imaju 2kanalne i 3kanalne kontrolere
<Mmike> tj, moram pazit koju memorju kupim
<Mmike> nesh gledam s naponima da je bed
<Mmike> plok?
<obruT> SilverSpace: kakve su graficke na tim plocama ? jel u rangu ion-a ?
<obruT> mislim, vidim GMA 3600 ili 3650, al ne znam nist o tome :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: mislim da su intelke slabije od ion_a ali rade puno bolje tj. nema gotovo problema sa njima na linux 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ovo bi trebao biti strojcic http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/nvidia-carma-hpc/112949.aspx
<Mmike> nj
<ivoks> znam da je ovo #linux, al moram ispricati problem koji imam s windowsom na jednom stroju
<ivoks> pa ako je netko vidio/cuo za slicno
<ivoks> ili se samo zeli dobro nasmijati, evo price
<ivoks> wifi ili ethernet, nije bitno
<ivoks> kuzi bilo koju mrezu, vidi svoje uredjaje, sve 5
<ivoks> al dhcp ne radi
<ivoks> stavis staticnu adresu, sve ok
<ivoks> ali dhcp ne radi i onda postavi onu 169...
<ivoks> i to je to
<ivoks> ne mozes mu nista
<SilverSpace> xp
<ivoks> vista
<SilverSpace> meni na xp nije htjelo raditi ako ne stavim staicni ip
<ivoks> to je nesto novo ili oduvijek?
<SilverSpace> ima tome dosta kad mi se to prvi puta dogodilo
<SilverSpace> i nemam pojma zasto 
<SilverSpace> jednostavno na tom racunalu nece drugacije 
<ivoks> da, ima vise takvih slucajeva
<Mmike> ivoks, to je nekad tako :)
<Mmike> meni doma XPji znaju tako poluditi, bar jednom mjesecno
<Mmike> i mogu plakat, al' nakon 3-4 reboota proradi
<ivoks> ovaj ne radi vec danima
<obruT> moja cura prosli vikend dofurala laptop s win7 i najnormalnije je pokupio adresu dhcp-om i radilo sve kak spada..
<obruT> i biti mozda nije win7, mozda je vista
<obruT> ne znam ja to prepoznat, nisam s windowsima bas u toku
<igustin> ivoks: winsockfix?
<ivoks> radilo je i na ovome nekad davno
<ivoks> igustin: ne znam sto je to, ali cu pogledati
<igustin> točnije - winsockxpfix, resetira sve mrežne postavke, bezbroj puta mi pomoglo kod takvih i sličnih situacija
<ivoks> al ovo je vista
<ivoks> a mogu probati
<igustin> ne sjećam se jesam li probao na Visti, ne znam da li radi, možda postoji nešto analogno
<Mmike> ivoks, ipconfig /release 
<Mmike> ili /renew all
<Mmike> ili tako nekako
<ivoks> Mmike: ma jesam
<ivoks> nista ne pomaze
<Mmike> ivoks, cekic
<Mmike> po desnom dijelu tastature
<ivoks> resetirao sam neki tcp stack, sto god to bilo
<ivoks> netsh winsock reset
<ivoks> da vidimo je li pomoglo
<ivoks> nije
<drac0_> Mmike, da imas 2 socketa tj mem kontorlera, sad ih vec ima 3 :D
<drac0_> ako kupujes nesto jako a novo, onda cekaj socket 2011, samo sto nije
<Mmike> drac0_, nemrem cekat, moram slozit sestri komp do nove godine
<drac0_> to je punokrvni 3-kanalni mem kontroler na procu, kao i i7 x58
<drac0_> novi je x79
<drac0_> pih sestri
<Mmike> brijao sam i5, 8 gigi rama, neku plocu, 6790 ili Nvidiju 550
<drac0_> onda je i i5 dovoljno :)
<Mmike> tiho neko napajanje
<Mmike> pa da
<drac0_> upjavo to
<Mmike> al' za i5 imam i 2kanalnih i 3kanalnih
<Mmike> tj
<drac0_> nego sta
<Mmike> koju memorju moram kupiti? :)
<drac0_> dosta joj je 2-kanalni
<drac0_> znaci dual-channel
<drac0_> takvu mem piknes
<drac0_> neces uzimati triple-channel za 2-kanalni :)
<drac0_> triple kitovi su samo za x58
<drac0_> jer i7 serija proceva za socket x68 je takodjer 2-kanalno smece
<drac0_> to da intel rjesi lager ...
<drac0_> pravi nasljednik x58 polako stize, to je x79
<drac0_> x68 preskoci, osim ako ides na 2-kanalni
<drac0_> al onda mozes ubost i nesto slabije
<drac0_> ukratko preskoci x68 smece
<drac0_> dobar savjet zlata vrijedi :)
<drac0_> pikni p67 chipset + nv
<drac0_> to bi ja uzeo
<drac0_> sve ovisi o budzetu, mozes i amd :)
<drac0_> over and out
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> bum pogledal, thnx
<Mmike> mysql je drek
<Mmike> i nacini slaganja grantova, pa to je ueber drek
<jelly> a neposoljeni md5 hashevi?
<SilverSpace> 8G ? 
<SilverSpace> hebate pa kaj ce raditi
<drac0_> to je za fax :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> ja bi 8G, 4G mi tijesno
<ivoks> ja imam 2g
<SilverSpace> jelly: ti se ne racunas :)
<drac0_> 4 mi je previse :)
<drac0_> http://www.teamw.in/project/twrp2
<Mmike> jelly, ma to manje vise
<Mmike> jelly, al' imam usera 'kretenko' koji se moze spajat sa 5 IPjeva na stroj, i ima 505 grantova raznih
<Mmike> i sad hoce customer jos 2 IPja
<Mmike> aj to jednostavno, da te vidim :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, za obrdu videao dobro dodje RAMa, pa makar u kucnoj radinosti
<Mmike> a ram je fakat jeftin
<Mmike> gledam da joj uzmem 16 GB
<Mmike> to je 800 kuna
<SilverSpace> ha daa
<drac0_> ja bona
<drac0_> :)
<SilverSpace> ja zadovoljan i sa malim http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5MRz52g-54
<jelly> SilverSpace: ali gospodja nije!
<drac0_> lol
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije nikada probala :))
<jelly> to sam znaci da nema referencu
<Mmike> drac0_, cek
<Mmike> koji onda chipset da gledam za i5?
<Mmike> x58?
<Mmike> i koji proc sokeet?
<drac0_> p67, ddr3 dual channel, s. 1155
<drac0_> sta ce ti x58, to je triple channel za i7 s. 1366 sad vec stara stvar
<drac0_> npr
<drac0_> http://www.links.hr/index.php?option=artikl&id_kategorija=05030617&id_artikl=050.306.705
<drac0_> ne nuzno asrock, ali tome slicno gledaj
<drac0_> odi u feniks
<jelly> radno vrijeme Carine u pošti 10003 za primanje stranaka: 0800-0930, 1200-1330
<drac0_> msi ili gigabyte ploce
<drac0_> jelly, silovanje demokracije
<jelly> drac0_: nema to veze s demokracijom
 * jelly bi isto volio primati tickete samo 3 sata dnevno
<drac0_> odi raditi na karinu :)
<drac0_> tj. carinu
<igustin> jelly: nije da ih branim, ali nije stvar baš tako crn-bijela :-/
<jelly> ma gle, rekao mi je lik da imaju 1000 paketa na carinjenju, i da je ludnica za praznike, i tak
<jelly> ali njima treba 2 dana da otvore paket, vide unutra majice i knjigu, i posalju papir na kom pise da fali racun unutra
<jelly> i onda taj papir putuje bar 2-3 dana postom do mene
<jelly> a na webu im od jucer pise da je to zastalo i razlog http://ips.posta.hr/IPSWeb_item_events.asp?itemid=EC684687980US&Submit=Submit
<Mmike> drac0_, mislio sam asrock, imam 3 doma takve i vrlo su ok. imam i asus, i isto je vrlo ok, al' je 3put skuplja bila.
<drac0_> cisti luck-factor :)
<drac0_> asus b-brand, ne kazem da je smece, ali bi radije uzeo nesto drugo
<drac0_> nije lose, ali rma je jednostavno ogroman
<Mmike> pa asus je bio klasa godinama
<Mmike> i ovo sam uzeo, kao, ajde, super ce bit
<Mmike> i na kraju njah
<Mmike> 800 kuna
<drac0_> nazalost
<Mmike> a imam istu plocu, doduse, sa starijim nvidija chipsetom (asus ima 8300 asrock ima 7920 ili tako nesto)
<Mmike> sve isto
<drac0_> posto vise nema dfi, trenutno mi je samo evga 'brand'
<Mmike> 16GB rama max, 6 SATAja, 01248123 usbova
<drac0_> ostalo je foxconn :)
<SilverSpace> evga ?? kaj je to
<chaky> Nokia N9 jako lijepo izgleda. Imao je u ruci malo danas.
<chaky> MeeGo
<lulz87> ja sam na lennyu i zelio bi najnovije backportove za tu verziju, sta samo dodam deb http://backports.debian.org/debian-backports lenny-backports main
<lulz87> u sources.list , updejtam apt i instaliram aplikaciju apt-get -t lenny-backports install "package"
<drac0_> SilverSpace, najjaci nv vga brand ikada, kako vise nema bfg-a, trenutno no.1 nv vendor http://www.evga.com/
<drac0_> dfi im je nekada radio maticne
<drac0_> kako je dfi retail vrisnuo, sada je hrpa dfi ekipe presla u evga i tamo rade te iste maticne
<drac0_> no.1 brand za ploce i grafe ;)
<drac0_> Mmike, ovo je ploca :) http://www.evga.com/products/moreInfo.asp?pn=151-SE-E779-KR&family=Motherboard%20Family&series=All%20Motherboards&sw=5
<drac0_> chaky, gadna mi je :)
<chaky> ma nije
<drac0_> jel ide baterija van? :)
<chaky> nisam je bas htio "rastavljati". To mi je sefov novi mob :P
<drac0_> chaky, http://www.peteralfonso.com/
<drac0_> radi slican job kao i adamg
<drac0_> malo tviknuti stock
<chaky> ahaaa
<drac0_> ics rastura :)
<chaky> eto ja jedva cekam
<chaky> e nema za sgs2 ili desire
<drac0_> nopes
<drac0_> samo google phones
<drac0_> i droidi
<chaky> vidim
<drac0_> taj je liq radio na bugless beastu
<drac0_> najstabilniji gb ikada
<drac0_> valjda bude i ics bb
<drac0_> nightly je za sada izvrstan
<Mmike> drac0_, eh :)
<Mmike> drac0_, gledam neki asrock jeftini
<chaky> a valjda ce biti do kraja godine i za nas druge
<Mmike> SLI me opce ne zanima
<Mmike> USB3 bi dobro dosao
<Mmike> da moze 16GB rama
<drac0_> Mmike, :)
<Mmike> i da moze eventualno i7 kasnije nakalemit
<Mmike> imslim, sestri slazem komp :)
<drac0_> bolje joj muza slozi :)
<Mmike> ima to vec
<Mmike> zbog muza i je graficka
<Mmike> inace bi dobila onboard neku
<drac0_> chaky, ics ce prije izbaciti adamg
<Mmike> kao, on bi need for speed igrao 
<Mmike> i te igre, u puno detalja
<drac0_> cekaju se neki cm nightly twikovi
<Mmike> reko, super
<Mmike> to ti je oko 3500-4000 kuna graficka
<Mmike> veli on KAJ?
<Mmike> reko, pa da
<drac0_> lol
<Mmike> tak da, eto, 1000 kuna je limit za graficku :)
 * drac0_ ode bacit nesto u kljun ...
<Mmike> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1165695_460s.jpg
<sale> http://planb.tportal.hr/teme/166633/Prvakinja-na-sipki.html
<sale> gipka, gipka
<drac0_> 16 mbita flat za 139 kn, ha!
<SilverSpace> sale: :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=v31qxrXsxv0 - ima tko wii za prodati ? :)
<drac0_> awesome, kupujem wii, ponude na pm :)
<dodobas> fascinantno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nRxC7ZxKYk0
<drj_cro> dodobas: kaj mislis i ti tako dupetom vrtit? :)
<dodobas> drj_cro: ma kakvi... ja bi neku ukrajinku
<drj_cro> ak nabavis ukrajinke posudim ti ja wii :)
<drj_cro> a ovo rolovano prase sam forwardo frendu veganu :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je ovo nije jos veljaca :)
<drac0_> zicbo je :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IzBy6agXKoA
<dodobas> http://www.badgerbadgerbadger.com/ :D
<jelly-home> a mislim
<dodobas> ili ?
<SilverSpace> kaj mislis
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> ja mislim samo jedno
<dodobas> badger badger badger badger badger badger ...
<jelly-home> pretty graphics (o krizi u eurozoni) http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/business-16290598
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-23
<jelly-hme> http://naurunappula.com/z/404913/ strukturno kabliranje 0 bodova (also, NSFW)
<dodobas> eh... paralelni svemiru... http://i.imgur.com/ZDbDO.png
<ubuntu12> heloo
<dodobas> bi li koristili WEBDav kao zamijenu za sambu... ne mogu si predociti zasto to ne bi radilo...
<drj_cro> dodobas: probas pa nam javis kak radi :)
<dodobas> drugo pitanje / savjet...
<dodobas> slozili su mi MX record...
<dodobas> treba mi forwarding mailova za neke korisnike, i planiram hostati mailing listu na tom serveru
<dodobas> treba li mi MDA ?
<dodobas> tj. sto mi treba :)
<civija> postfix :)
<dodobas> ok, ali ovi korisnici, njih definiram kao virtual users
<civija> mozes i tako da
<civija> za te korisnike ti treba samo forward?
<dodobas> pa da... pero@server -> perica.majmun@hotmail.com
<dodobas> a da nesto tipa 'moja_lista@server' hendla mailman
<dodobas> taj dio ide preko alias-a, to kuzim
<dodobas> moze li i root biti virtualni user ?
<civija> vjerojatno moze, nije mi to palo na pamet nikad radit :)
<civija> zasto bi htio da root bude virtualni?
<drj_cro> sve zavisi kak zamislis da hoces da ti radi mda
<dodobas> pa da mi mail namjenjem root korisniku prosljedi negdje drugdje
<drj_cro> pa samo forward mu slozis na adrese,al je dobro da bude i lokalno,ak ne prodje forward il se nes drugo potrga
<dodobas> moze za roota i lokalno, ali ovi drugi... to rjesavam pomocu virtualnih aliasa?
<civija> pa ako nisu lokalni korisnici onda da
<civija> a za roota stavis alias na nekog admin usera npr. sebe
<civija> i onda za tog usera odredis oces li da forwardat dalje ili neces
<MmikeRMRM> drj_cro, ponedjeljak? meni vikend oso kvragu upravo :/
<drj_cro> Mmike: moze utorak? igora nema jos u pon u zg
<Mmike> moze
<drj_cro> ok
<Mmike> 18h?
<drj_cro> moze
<Mmike> upisan
<civija> zna li netko za neki mali opensource webchat?
<civija> samo za par korisnika
<drj_cro> civija: http://freecode.com/search?q=webchat&submit=Search
<Mmike> [Fri Dec 23 03:16:04 2011] [error] Multiple password rows returned - this is what is known, in the industry, as a Bad Thing
<Mmike> civija, imas onaj qwebirc
<Mmike> web client za irc
<Mmike> jako dobar
<civija> drj_cro: tnx na linku ali svi su izgleda mrtvi
<civija> Mmike: tnx, pogledat cu
<civija> ja trazim oko webchat a freenode ima webchat ... :)
<jelly> Mmike: mod_auth_mysql autor je neki gadni zajebant?
<jelly> 		default:
<jelly> 			APACHELOG(APLOG_ERR, r,
<jelly> 				"Multiple password rows returned - this is what is known, in the industry, as a Bad Thing");
<jelly> 			return -1;
<jelly> 			break;
<Mmike> jea :)
<Mmike> jelly, di si nasao to?
<Mmike> bas gledam s kojom funkcijom kriptira/provjerava password
<jelly> na guglu
<Mmike> imas source cijeli?
<Mmike> URL na isti
<jelly> http://www.google.hr/search?gcx=w&ix=c2&sourceid=chrome&ie=UTF-8&q=%22Multiple+password+rows+returned%22
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> nagradno pitanje: na mysql serveru postoji autentikacija za hostove: *.domena.hr, www1.domena.hr, www2.domena.hr, www3.domena.hr.  kad se spaja korisnik sa www2.domena.hr, koji grant je aktivan?
<jelly> - nije prvi
<jelly> - nije najspecificniji
<jelly> - nego: kak mu se sprdne, malo jedan malo drugi
<igustin> round-robin? :D
<jelly> round-house kick koga god da je to pisao
<drac0_> postovanje
<drac0_> zivili
<igustin> o/
<SilverSpace> ih pih
<Mmike> desi drac0
<Mmike> taman da te pilam jos :)
<Mmike> daklem, kak znam koja memorija ide u duplo a koja u troduplo
<Mmike> tj, kak da znam da ne kupujem krivu memoriju?
<Mmike> samo po naponu, ili?
<drac0_> :)
<drac0_> Mmike, svejedno ti je dok ne kupujes triple-channel kitove :)
<drac0_> samo gledaj da su sto manje latencije
<drac0_> jer otkako intel procevi imaju mem kontroler na sebi, i intel takodjer voli niske latencije
<Mmike> nes sam cito da mora bit max do 1.6 V, ako je preko toga, onda nece raditi
<drac0_> ostalo je manje-vise nebitno, samo uzmi dobar brand
<drac0_> sve rade na max 1.6
<drac0_> preko su OC modeli
<drac0_> iako i hrpa OC modela radi ispod 1.6
<drac0_> ovisi o brandu
<drac0_> ne zabrinjavaj se time
<Mmike> ok
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntugeek.com/qupzilla-lightweight-multiplatform-web-browser.html
<drac0_> ff spinoff?
<dodobas> qt + webkit ... kakve to ima veze s FF ?
<drac0_> sve osim toga :)
<SilverSpace> qupzilla ?? kak se to izgovara
<drac0_> kapzila
<SilverSpace> kurac zila
<drac0_> moze i tako :)
<drac0_> smetje
<drac0_> rm
<drac0_> nema do chromiuma
<drac0_> iako i zadnja opera cist fino radi
<SilverSpace> chrome jedino flash hebe
<SilverSpace> drac0_: ima puno rosade za sljedecu sezonu u f1
<SilverSpace> sa promjenama pravila mogla bi biti i zanimljiva
<drac0_> da citao sam nesto
<drac0_> opet su sve rasturili
<SilverSpace> ako opet AN ne napravi strojcek
<drac0_> imat ce an posla :)
<drac0_> bude ne sumnjam
<Mmike> baratanje sa gigabajtnim bzipanim fajlovima 6jezgreni procesor JAKO olaksa
<drac0_> da?
<jelly> bzip2 je sporo smetje
<Mmike> pbzip2
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<jelly> pbzip2 je interesantna zakrpa 
<Mmike> a radi ok
<jelly> lzma bi trebao raditi jos bolje uz slicnu ili manju potrosnju CPUa
<Mmike> da, al'
<Mmike> lzma nije standard
<Mmike> a bz je
<Mmike> neki bar :)
<jelly> ...
<jelly> spam:
<jelly> From: "Porezna Upravat" <povrat@porezna-uprava.hr>
<obruT> jelly: to onaj mail za prikupit brojeve kartica i pinove ? :)
<jelly> ne znam, nisam gledao unutra
<jelly> proslo ih je 2700 prije nego sam ga skuzio :-|
<obruT> jel mi mozes to forwardat ? cuo sam za to, ali bih vodio vidjet
<jelly> reci adresu na /msg
<Mmike> lol :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/2NefZQ
<jelly> sad idem gledat jel mogu to pobrisat iz korisnickih sanducica prije nego to krenu citati
<obruT> evo pise da ce mi vratit 857 kuna na kreditnu karticu :) bwahahaha :)
<jelly> aha
<obruT> a forma se submita na  host115-187-static.224-95-b.business.telecomitalia.it
<jelly> kul
<jelly> hm, mogao bi reci networkingu da blokiraju tcp/80 prema toj adresi, to ce biti najjednostavnije
<jelly> obruT: jel u oba maila isti server
<obruT> e nisam vidio drugi primjerak, rekao sam ekipi da mi posalje ako nalete na mail
<obruT> i mene zanima da li je jedan stroj ili imaju mrezu
<jelly> jedna od tih poruka mi je stigla sa mx2.skole.hr :-|
<jelly> ajmo rec da je nadam se forward
<SilverSpace> uh pecaju
<SilverSpace> koliko to skvadra pusi?
<jelly> "Nazovem poreznu upravu, a oni pojma nemaju ni o čemu. Kaže službenica da sam već treća koja zove -"
<jelly> http://www.webstilus.net/content/view/25247/71/
<jelly> pa ti vidi
<jelly> sva sreća da je automatsko prevođenje na hrvatski još uvijek katastrofalno loše
<jelly>    Dragi poreznog obveznika,
<jelly>    Nakon posljednjeg godišnji obracun svog fiskalne aktivnosti smo utvrdili
<jelly>    da ste podobni za primanje povrat poreza od 857.88 HRK.
<jelly>    Molimo podnesite zahtjev za povrat poreza i dopustiti nam 6-9 dana kako
<jelly>    bi se proces.
<SilverSpace> eh puse ljudi
<jelly> http://www.google.hr/search?q=%22Dragi+poreznog+obveznika%22
<SilverSpace> vise bi me zanimalo od kud su pokupili melove 
<jelly> radije bi bio dragi od porezne obveznice
<jelly> kupili od drugog spammera
<Vjetar> meni nista nije stiglo :)
<Vjetar> na svih 10+ e-mail adresa
<jelly> znači da imaš antispam koji radi
<dru||d> ima o tome na netokracija
<obruT> jelly: e fakat... jel znas mozda Ivana Stojica ?
<jelly> ofskroz
<obruT> danas mu upoznah majku i sestru
<dodobas> obruT: tim redosljedom ? :)
<jelly> kojim zlom
<obruT> nist posebno, dao im neke pare i to...
<obruT> dodobas :)
<SilverSpace> http://audioboo.fm/boos/600355-zlocesta-djeca-pismo-djeda-mrazu
<SilverSpace> http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<Mmike> Vipneet je katastrofa
<SilverSpace> kaj sad 
<Mmike> pa nist
<Mmike> organizirani su k'o 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> nist
<Mmike> los i su, uglavnom
<Mmike> tmobile je puno bolji
<SilverSpace> je sto se tice poslovanja
<SilverSpace> u vipu nesto dobit je lutrija
<SilverSpace> mislim na informacije 
<SilverSpace> http://gs.statcounter.com/#mobile_os-HR-monthly-201011-201111
<dodobas> Mmike: si imao iskustava s webDAV-om ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: bas gledam slicice nakrcane plocice :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: valjda ce uskoro u prodaju
<obruT> SilverSpace: idemo na voznjicu ? http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaNBuqSuNqk
<SilverSpace> obruT: uh fuck
<drac0_> awesome!!! :)
<SilverSpace> koji adrenalin 
<drac0_> predobro
<SilverSpace> tu me jedino strah da pedalom negdje ne zapnem
<drac0_> za onu ogradu recimo
<drac0_> ili ona dva-tri nagla zavoja ulijevo :)
<SilverSpace> ima jedna snimka di frajer tako padne sa stjena u provaliju
<drac0_> kako bi produzio ravno to je cudo :D
<drac0_> znam vidio sam par
<drac0_> jedan liq je tako poginuo u kazahstanu
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZsDjh7oAAP0
<drac0_> taj je potrgan
<drac0_> lik vice, ouuh fuck me :)
<SilverSpace> ja sam na dotki dva puta tresnuo
<drac0_> ovaj je fino letio
<SilverSpace> i sretno oba puta proso
<drac0_> moram bike uzeti
<SilverSpace> ee
<drac0_> sta uzeti pas mather
<drac0_> ne rikava mi se 5-6k
<drac0_> da odem do dezele sloziti neki custom
<SilverSpace> da ja skuzio da ne treba dat previse 
<drac0_> ma nego sta
<SilverSpace> 5k sam dao
<drac0_> sad nakon sajma ima starih modela za 3-4k i to dobrih
<SilverSpace> i jos sam sda utuko 3k
<drac0_> odrzavanje?
<drac0_> servis?
<SilverSpace> prenos mi otiso
<SilverSpace> i servisi
<drac0_> fuck nemam para za gianta
<drac0_> sta mi ostaje, kona i neki deutscher
<SilverSpace> kzis uzet nesto jeftinije to bi danas napravio
<drac0_> da
<SilverSpace> i to bi trajalo dvije godine ko i ovaj od 5k
<drac0_> vjerojatno
<SilverSpace> i promjenio bi prijenos i to bi bilo 5k
<drac0_> danas se da uzeti dobar bike za 3-4k
<SilverSpace> ovako i ovako zupcanici odu kvragu
<SilverSpace> rama u toj klasi nema razlike
<drac0_> upjavo to
<ifckdontcare> what distro might this be? http://www.gnome.org/wp-content/uploads/2011/09/media.png
<SilverSpace> gui gnome3
<SilverSpace> drac0_: moj bike http://www.keindl-sport.com/detalji.php?id=1664
<ifckdontcare> SilverSpace: I knew it was Gnome 3.2 already.
<SilverSpace> sad je 1k vise
<drac0_> sta je poskupio? :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<drac0_> naravno
<SilverSpace> i losija oprema
<SilverSpace> kod mene diore sve i zadnji mjenjac xt
<SilverSpace> jedino mislim da je bolja prednja vilica ovdje 
<drac0_> evil eyephone
<drac0_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4KGSi0AoJYs
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> uh dobar http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vqY63RQ7KyQ&feature=related
<SilverSpace> hebote sam u kuci opet 
<dodobas> SilverSpace: pa nabavi si nekog kucnog ljubimca
<dodobas> :)
<dodobas> kad vec ne mozes smiliti film :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> http://comics.allixsenos.net/data/comics/garfield/2011/201112/garfield-20111222.gif
<dodobas> :D
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim glup sam
<dodobas> pa... imela...
<dodobas> poljubac...
<dodobas> macka...
<dodobas> dlake...
<SilverSpace> preskup je http://www.vipnet.hr/privatni-pretplatnici/mobilni-telefoni/-/phone/3935
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> mlj
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-24
<lulz87> ljudi trebam pomoc, odjednom vise nemogu pisati dijakriticke znakove preko terminala
<MmikeDOMA> jel' vam radi videobash.com ?
<lulz87> Mmike: radi
<Mmike> ne kuzim, dobijam 1001 alert da ne radi
<Mmike> lulz87, thnx
<lulz87> to kad dodjes na sajt, ili kad si uso pa zelis nesto dalje?
<lulz87> meni pocetna radi
<Mmike> ma i dalje
<Mmike> kad klikas po videjima
<Mmike> sve mi radi
#ubuntu-hr 2011-12-25
<SilverSpace> sretan žićBo
<Mmike> Sto bi bilo fino da je danas utrka neka :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 83 dana jos 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> heh
<Mmike> mnogo ;)
<SilverSpace> brzo ce to
<drac0_> ho ho ho
<sale> drac0_: ne budi prost :-)
<sale> sretan Bozic ;-)
<drac0_> sale, lol
<drac0_> takodjer, sretan zicbo svima koji ga slave :)
<drac0_> sale, sam u kuci 2 loooolz :D
<SilverSpace> oj ekipa 
<drac0_> jes se probudio?
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> :)
<drac0_> zatvori prozor onda :)
<SilverSpace> zatvorio cim se sunce pocelo spustati
<SilverSpace> kaj se radi
<drac0_> apsolutno nista :)
<SilverSpace> jos malo http://www.raspberrypi.org/
<drac0_> izvrsno :)
<SilverSpace> bit ce to dobar nadojeb za tv
<drac0_> ima ih vec sada poprilicno
<drac0_> novi panasonic i samsung svi na armu
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj cu si morati kupiti omrzeni bezicni mis i tipkovnivu
<drac0_> ceka se tegra3 da osvane u nekome :)
<drac0_> pa piknes si onu lenovo malenu :)
<SilverSpace> vidim ima sad vec mediacentar kinezi 
<SilverSpace> drac0_: vis da to
<drac0_> nego sta
<SilverSpace> utakmice stream na tv
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/VYoE7N
<drac0_> dobar
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-17
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> jutro
<dodobas> super... napajanje na printer/music serveru... gecrkt
<dodobas> cuje se karakteristican miris 
<dodobas> 7-8 godina je radilo...
<hbogner> dodobas, to onaj tvoj sivi stroj, genbas?
<dodobas> da
<dodobas> a bilo je super napajanje... :/
<hbogner> graficka ga je pojela :D
<dodobas> 450W, ultra tiho, aktivni PFC, i imalo je foru da.... je nakon gasenja racunala 2-3min davalo dovoljno struje 
<dodobas> na odredjenim konektorima, da vrti ventilatore.... i tako aktivno hladi nakon gasenja racunala
<dodobas> :/
<dodobas> nemam faking pojma, mozda i radi... ali je nesto drugo na racunalu prdnulo
<hbogner> mozda, imas drugi PS za isprobat?
<dodobas> nope
<dodobas> tj... imam ali nisam siguran koliko W
<dodobas> pih... 250W vuce racunalo :)
<hbogner> kako znas?
<hbogner> stavio takvo napajanje ili imas neki tester?
<hbogner> kad smo vec kod toga, Mmike kad cemo na pivu da mi vratis ono cudo :D
<dodobas> hbogner: pise na UPSa
<Mmike> hbogner, srijeda?
<Mmike> nemrem danas, nemrem sutra
<hbogner> Mmike, neznam az srijedu, imam neke obaveze popodne, ni tolko hitno, samo se sjetio :D
<hbogner> dodobas, cool ups kad to pise :D
<SilverSpace> dan
<Mmike> crkli xi :)
<weshmashian> sto im uradi?
<Mmike> s cime ripate DVDjeve?
<Mmike> kakav je onaj dvdrip?
<dodobas> Mmike: ja koristim thepiratebay.se za rippanje DVDova :P
<Mmike> pravi hrvat
<Mmike> da, nema tog sto hocu na torrentima :)
<Mmike> trebam svadbu jednu sripat
<Mmike> :)
<obruT> cuj, seedaj svadbu u dvd obliku, mozda netko sripa pa objavi kao torrent :)
<obruT> uostalom, kad malo bolje razmislim, kak to mislis sripat ? :)
<obruT> sripat u sto ? :)
<Mmike> sad ripam u neki xvid
<Mmike> pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> kaj ce/kak ce to bit
<Mmike> jel' zamro fly
<Mmike> nije dugo :/
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> nije
<Mmike> sorckah  :)
<Mmike> dobro da imam 6jezgreni cpu
<Mmike> 2 cpua za transcode, 2 za tcdemux , 2 za KDE :)
<hbogner> Mmike, mencoder
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj mencoder?
<hbogner> pa snjim dvd u xvid
<hbogner> ili kaj vec hoces
<hbogner> tak sam ja radio
<dodobas> hbogner: mencoder za za n00bove...
<hbogner> mencoder bona
<dodobas> l33tz koriste 2 cpua za transcode i 2 za tcdemux
<dodobas> pa da im ostane 2 za kde :P
<hbogner> e hebiga, ja njuz za 1cpu :D
<Mmike> ti si ljut, dodobas
<Mmike> tak to hoce kad mongodb ueber alles
<dodobas> koji mongodb ? :)
<dodobas> radim naki csv->django model parser...
<dodobas> fun...
<dodobas> s naprednim reportingom... tipa... L3: Can't match Citation: "Journal Artice", skipping
<dodobas> pa da klijent moze popraviti CSV datoteke i ponovno poslati... na import
<Mmike> kde nema sound-record app :)
<Mmike> pa smijeh
<ivoks> zagreb-london
<ivoks> direktan let
<Mmike> koliko?
<ivoks> nemam pojma
<ivoks> znam da je povratna s BA do san francisca 680 eura
<ivoks> sa lufthansom je 560
<Mmike> ja sam razocaran air franceom
<ivoks> meni nisu bili losi
<ivoks> ja sam bio razocaran swissairom kad sam isao u, vise se ne sjecam gdje
<ivoks> ali su se zato za natrag u potpunosti iskupili
<ivoks> lufthansa i swissair su moji prvi odabiri
<obruT> a Qatar ? :)
<obruT> dobri komadi, a avioni nema cime nisu opremljeni
<ivoks> nisam jos letio njima
<obruT> najgori su mi definitivno bili AeroSur, bolivijski
<obruT> sjebali rezervacije, jedva otisli iz Sao Paola nakon dugo cekanja, pa nas umjesto u La Paz otfurali u neki drugi grad, ekipa koja nas vozila u hotel jurila ko da nas natjeravaju, svaki semafor kroz koji smo prosli je bio u crvenom :)
<jelly-home> mozda imaju reverznu logiku semafora
<obruT> sumnjam :) skuzili smo poslije da tamo opcenito ne fermaju signalizaciju na cesti :)
<obruT> semafori nist ne znace, trake isto nist ne znace :)
<obruT> na koliniku se paralelno vozi auta koliko stane, a ne koliko ima traka :)
<obruT> a prelazak ceste je igranje froggera uzivo :) prvi dan-dva je malo neugodno, poslije se naviknes
<obruT> nist, vrijeme je za poci nekud... bilo kuda, dosta jave, dosta jmx-a :)
<obruT> pozdrav!
<dodobas> yloepa
<jelly-home> eh, dealextreme... naruceno: 20.09.2012 stiglo u Zagreb u postu: 17.12.2012
<BotaniCar> yello
<BotaniCar> "hurtigbuffer" ? :D
<hurtigbuffer> jaa
<BotaniCar> *giggle* :) Kaj se bojis da bu ti neki fush zbegel ako ne gledas chat, pa si session saver instaliras ? :D
<jelly-home> instaliran je zadnjih... godinu dana
<BotaniCar> prvi put te vidim da spamas reklame kod partanja 
<jelly-home> reklame?
<BotaniCar> (09:05:38 PM) jelly-home left the room (quit: Quit: ZNC - http://znc.in).
<jelly-home> da, taj znc i stroj nisu bili rebootani cca 200 dana
<BotaniCar> Velim, prvi put vidim da spamas reklame :) Sram te bilo za nerebootanje, server ti se osjaca zapostavljeno :) 
<BotaniCar> Nego, znas za kaakav top-to-bottom shooter za android ? ili neki rpg dobar ? 
<BotaniCar> imam 800x??? zaslon na telefonui a jos se nisam igrao 
<jelly-home> 800x1280?
<BotaniCar> idem bas vidjeti se
<jelly-home> 800x480?
<BotaniCar> c
<BotaniCar> 480x800
<BotaniCar> telefon je , nije tablet :) 
<BotaniCar> iako, danas je sve teze reci, svi neke drawingboardove vade i telefoniraju s njima 
<jelly-home> nemam pojma, al vidio sam da Jeff Minter (Attack of the Mutant Camels) radi igrice 
<BotaniCar> !!! idem malo guglat' :) 
<BotaniCar> BTW, stavil sam si doma centos 6.3 s GUIjem, smijeh totalni, ne bi ni znao da nisam na windowsima, skoro :) 
<jelly-home> samo iOS i PC i OSX izgleda
<jelly-home> da, centos 6 je bas pristojan
<jelly-home> trebalo nam tjedan dana za skuziti kak se vide boot poruke umjesto splasha
<jelly-home> (pritisne se escape)
<BotaniCar> U prinsipu sam htio debian, ali kak to vrtim u win8+hyper-v , rek'o da iskoristim integegraciju .. zvjerski radi, morat cu i na tom neku igricu zavrtiti, ta blagdani su :) 
<jelly-home> jebo ih splash na serveru
<BotaniCar> Hehe, ja sam to (s)maknuo nakon prvog booota , niskoristi 
<jelly-home> to je manje-vise fedora 16 
<BotaniCar> pogotovo ako moram nekog tehnicara u data centru zamoliti da mi cita booot poruke s ekrana :) 
<jelly-home> sa ekrana... hyperva?
<jelly-home> :-D
<BotaniCar> Pa, imao sam drama kad sam morao pustati tehnicara da mi se logira na host i pali hyperv manager, :) 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj put to nije slucaj, samo kazem 
<jelly-home> ok, reboot ESX VM-a je prosao bez kostiju; bas me zanima kak ce biti sa Xen VM-om
 * BotaniCar slini nad XENom,  nikak da isproba
<jelly-home> bio je neki "VM za 2 eura mjesecno" deal pa sam uzeo fore radi
<BotaniCar> :) Moja zena nije placu jos uvijek odbila, iz zabave kupujemo samo pelene :)  Da imam 2 eura, potrosio bi na drogu :) 
<jelly-home> naravno trebalo je platit za 6 mjeseci odjednom, al opet je manje nego 1 mjesec kod ovih domacih
<jelly-home> dok nisi presao na platnene pelene dobro je 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem si zamisliti taj nivo uzasa :) kaj su nasi stari prolazili .. 
<BotaniCar> Nego, zajeb prvi, fedora RPM mi nece instalirati skype na centos :) vu hu 
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-18
<ipozgaj> 'vece
<ravilov> jutro
<dodobas> e sad, yello
<ipozgaj> yo
<vileni> yo ipozgaj :)
<ipozgaj> oj, vileni :)
<ipozgaj> jel bacate snijeg? :)
<vileni> hehe, nema nista sad, ceka se nova posiljka
<ipozgaj> hehe
<vileni> kako je kod vas?
<ipozgaj> isto malo zahladilo
<ipozgaj> kisa svaki drugi dan
<ipozgaj> no tu je hladno nekih 45-55F
<vileni> jao, nemoj mi u F
<ipozgaj> znaci oko 10
<vileni> :D
<vileni> 2 mjeseca i vec si na krivoj metrici
<ipozgaj> pa kad svugdje tako pise
<ipozgaj> na to sam se navikao, ali na ostale mjerne jedinice bas i ne
<ipozgaj> jedino yard znam da je skoro metar :)
<vileni> da, 0.91 ako se dobro sjecam
<ipozgaj> tu negdje
<vileni> inche bi isto trebao znati
<vileni> ali ounces, ajme
<ipozgaj> ma znam skoro sve koliko je, ali moram preracunavati
<ipozgaj> ovo sa temperaturom znam vec napamet sto je toplo a sto hladno
<ipozgaj> najgore je dok moras preracunavati
<weshmashian> \o
<hbogner> on ipozgaj 
<weshmashian> o, ipozgaj :)
<hbogner> *oj
<ipozgaj> ili dok ti napise da je stan 700 ft2, pa ti misli koliko je to :D
<ipozgaj> hbogner, weshmashian o/
<vileni> ipozgaj: to bi bilo oko 30m2? :)
<weshmashian> 65 :)
<vileni> damn
<hbogner> ipozgaj, znas da svaki put kad ti vidim tweet i slike sjetim se http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KemXWF099WE
<ipozgaj> vise, valjda oko 55
<datase> hbogner: Title: Dubioza Kolektiv - USA + Lyrics, Views: 446289, Rating: 98.063212%
<hbogner> pogotovo refrena: I can no longer wait, take me to United States
<hbogner> Take me to Golden Gate, I will assimilate 
<weshmashian> 1ft2 = 0.093m2
<ipozgaj> haha
<hbogner> pogotovo sa hranom, sportom, i slicno :D
<weshmashian> to sve naucih zahvaljujuci rpg-ovima i wargameovima :D
<weshmashian> hm, od kad skype ima 'sign in with facebook'?
<ipozgaj> dugo
<vileni> da
<ipozgaj> i integriran je video sa fb videom
<ipozgaj> vrijeme za spavanac
<hbogner> ipozgaj, pa kakav spavanac, tek je 08:40
<hbogner> :D
<ipozgaj> ponoc :)
<ipozgaj> cekam da se patchiraju serveri
<ipozgaj> pa nikako da zavrsi
<ipozgaj> ajd cujemo se, noc
<BotaniCar1> jutro, junacine
<hbogner> jutro sokole
<BotaniCar1> Imam problem, dobio sam zelju od klijenta da mu kroz nagios nadzirem neke servise, problem mi je sto njihovoj mrezi pristupam kroz VPN koji je slozen tak da gubim svoj default gateway kad ga zavrtim - kad sam spojen ne vidim internet. Ima tko kakvu ideju kak da to spojim ? 
<obruT> znaci preko vpn-a ti je pushan default gw ?
<BotaniCar1> jest 
<BotaniCar1> jedino kaj mi pada na pamet je sloziti 'middle man' virtualku s 2 NIC-a , pa da je ona spojena u VPN s jednim, a s drugim da je u nekom subnetu vidljivom mom nagios kolektoru, pa da ta kanta forwarda info. Moze to uopce tak ? 
<obruT> cuj, idealno bi ti bilo da za tebe sloze da ti pushaju samo rangeove njihovih servera, sve drugo je kemija
<BotaniCar1> Nisu nimalo susretljivi oko konfiguracije VPNa, prognoza je da cu ja morati izmajmunirati svu 'pamet', a da od njih ne ocekujem prilagodbe
<obruT> lijepo od njih
<BotaniCar1> Nda, ne bi ni ulazio u taj aspekt. Sad ne znam da li da kaze da u tim uvjetima ne mogu, ili sta 
<BotaniCar1> *kazem
<obruT> a trenutno ti je nagios kanta ta koja terminira vpn kraj pa izgubi default gw ?
<BotaniCar1> trenutno uopce ne nadzirem njihov sustav, spajam se s svojom stanicom kroz VPN i gledam da li sve radi - rucno. 
<BotaniCar1> Sto god da spojim k njima, CISCO na koji se spajam ce mi terminirati GW 
<BotaniCar1> Dakle, ako spojim nagios kantu na njih (ide inace obrnuto, klijent se spaja na server)  - necu imati vidljivo management sucelje 
<obruT> obzirom da ces staviti te sve servere na nagios, dakle znati ces njihove ip adrese (rangeove), onda da, mogao bi staviti neku kantu izmedju (virtualku ili sto vec) pa ti virtualka moze biti router izmedju njihove i tvoje mreze... na nagios kantu ces staviti rute za njihove rangeove da ide na taj tvoj router, a na virtualki ces trebati imati samo rutu do nagiosa
<obruT> s/taj tvoj router/virtualku/
<BotaniCar1> da, to je jedino prakticno rjesenje kojeg sam se mogao sjetiti. Druga solucija, po meni bolja bi bila da servere koje treba nadzirati puste 'van' iz mreze, prema mojoj management kanti na portu tom-i-tom. ima nekaj trece ? 
<ivoks> pita lik kaj nemres na iphonu
<ivoks> nemres koristiti bluetooth
<BotaniCar1> Nemres stisnut' start meni :) 
<ivoks> najcesci upit tehnickoj sluzbi 'moja kcer ima blackberry; kako da joj posaljem sliku bluetoothom?'
<ivoks> 'pa sto vi imate?'
<ivoks> 'pa iphone naravno'
<BotaniCar1> :)
<ivoks> 'pa nikako onda'
<vileni> zato jer je bolje biti u neposrednoj blizini drugog uredjaja nego recimo iskoristiti mail za to
<obruT> BotaniCar1: sad mi je jos palo na pamet, ako se s tih servera promet nece znati rutati nazad do tvog nagiosa, morat ces i NAT-irati promet
<vileni> od svega sto na iphoneu ne valja, bluetooth je zadnja stvar
<ivoks> slanje slike preko maila nije nuzno besplatno
<ivoks> slanje slike preko Bt-a jest
<BotaniCar1> Meni su ajfonovi bas simpa. To je za raju koja voli da je lijepo i radi iz prve, a spremni su to platiti -  ako ga tak gledam , milina 
<vileni> blackberry ni ne mozes koristiti bez placanja pretplate za njega
<vileni> koja uz
<vileni> koja ukljucuje neograniceni mail promet afaik
<BotaniCar1> I, tko gleda kak da slike salje besplatno, ne kupuje telefon za koji svaka aplikacija kosta , valjda 
<ivoks> ma ja sam naveo blackberry jer je to najcesce
<vileni> znam, ali krivi ti je primjer :)
<ivoks> sobzirom da ljudi prvo optuze blackberry
<vileni> i dalje, imati 2 smartphonea i koristiti bt
<ivoks> za nokie i ine znaju da mozes
<ivoks> bio sam u grazu u subotu
<ivoks> u meda marktu ogroman prostor za iphone
<ivoks> ogroman prostor za samsung
<ivoks> i ogroman prostor za nokiu
<ivoks> prva dva krcata, na nokiji nitko, niti jedna osoba
<ivoks> gutam slova... fali kava
<BotaniCar1> Tuzno je to :( Ja bi i danas kupio NOKIA monitor prije nego neki drugi .. ili gumene cizme
<obruT> malo me nervira ovaj linux i sve, kao linux je ok za desktop i workstation, je kurac nabijem ga na kitu
<obruT> ne mogu vjervoati da se ja u 2012-toj godini moram jebati s pritanjem
<ivoks> hm... meni printanje radi nevjerojatno jednostavno
<obruT> pa i meni je radilo prosli tjedan
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kad sam se zadnji put zezao s driverima
<obruT> sad odjednom ne radi vise, printer ispljune "konfiguration error"
<obruT> a sustav nisam taknuo
<ivoks> printer ispljune?
<obruT> (s drugih kompova printanje radi uredno)
<ivoks> Fetched 39.4 MB in 1s (28.9 MB/s)      
<ivoks> da mi je znati koja je to matematika
<obruT> izadje papir s tekstom: ERROR: configurationerror OFFENDING COMMAND: setpagedevice... pa je jos neki stack gore :)
<ivoks> offending command
<ivoks> pa nemoj ga vrijedjati :)
<ivoks> setpagedevice zvuci cudno
<ivoks> koji je to printer?
<obruT> lexmark 7630
<obruT> t630
<ivoks> a u k...
<ivoks> to koristi one njihove drivere?
<obruT> nekad prije sam koristio defaulne drivere koje dodju s cupsom, pa sam onda jedno vrijeme importao neki ppd fajl, sad sam prije 2 tjedna instalirao novu kantu, konfigurirao cupsov driver i sve je radilo ok, printao je bez problema
<obruT> a danas nece, pedercina
<ivoks> lexmark je koma za linux
<obruT> kolega na svom mintu koristi defaultne drivere i nikad nije imao problema
<obruT> puno toga je koma za linux, nekad i on sam za sebe... ne znam kako je prosli tjedan radilo, sad nece
<obruT> malo me nervira to...
<ivoks> gledao si cupesov error.log?
<ivoks> mislim da tamo cak nece nista pisati
<ivoks> jer je cups odradio svoje i poslao printeru
<ivoks> ali ocito se nesto promijenilo pa je poceo ubacivati tu naredbu
<ivoks> ili je printer odlucio se vrijedjati tom naredbom
<obruT> nisam jos nist gledao, nit cu gledat nego cu dati kolegi da isprinta jer se fakat nemam vremena s tim zajebavat... zajebavat cu se kad dobim novu masinu (ova trenutno je privremena)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: hes ziv 
<SilverSpace> bas malo prije u ormaru pronadoh neku litricu :)
<obruT> jao, sinoc sam pio dobru sljivu :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ti to smijes :)
<obruT> ne :)
<obruT> ali malo sam, nisam puno ;)
<SilverSpace> hebga i ja jucer zastranio u filekima :)
<SilverSpace> smjesni su mi ovi ljudi koji sad bacaju drvlje i kamenje na banke 
<Mmike> daklem, nasa porezna
<Mmike> dobio rjesenje 'plati', zalio se, dobio odgovor da se rjesenje ponistava i onda su dali NOVO rjesenje, koje je potpuno isto
<Mmike> zalio se i na to, i sad mi dodje odbijenica koja nema nikakve veze s onim na sto sam se zalio :)
<Mmike> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201212180371503
<Mmike> ded627:/home# df -h .
<Mmike> Filesystem            Size  Used Avail Use% Mounted on
<Mmike> /dev/sda1              13T   12T  611G  96% /home
<Mmike> glupi monitoring alerta jer ima manje od 5% diska prazno! :)
<Mmike> i nemres mu rec da alerta na gigabajte, bas hoce na postotke :)
<hbogner> 13T to je puno filmova
<weshmashian> Mmike: pa postavi postotak koji ti pase, kaj sad? :)
<vileni> 0.1% ? :)
<Mmike> nah, sad moze i gigabajte
<vileni> kakav ti je to storage?
<hbogner> vileni, dokumentarni ;)
<vileni> edukativno dokumentarni :)
<vileni> iako me vise zanima koja kombinacija diskova je unutra :)
<ivoks> digitus switchevi
<ivoks> pa joj... stvarno svega ima po tim drzavnim institucijama
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kl1ujzRidmU&feature=player_embedded :)
<vileni> ivoks: tell me about it :D
<datase> civija: Title: Facebook Parenting: For the troubled teen., Views: 35413750, Rating: 92.640228%
<civija> malo duze traje ali isplati se pogledat :)
<vileni> kod nas se nadje i 3com hubova
<ivoks> tko kod nas prodaje hp servere?
<ivoks> zaboravio sam ime one nase firme koja ih ima...
<weshmashian> milinfo?
<weshmashian> ili oni dilaju samo ibm, not sure.
<ivoks> za te ni ne znam :)
<ivoks> stranica im je za dobit epilepticki napadaj
<ivoks> wtf je tim dizajnerima
<vileni> recro?
<ivoks> ne...
<ivoks> ovaj hp...
<ivoks> traze 3000kn za 1tb disk
<ivoks> sata
<ivoks> 2
<Hrki> sta opet ovi iz carneta throttlaju video sajtove? uopce nemogu ocitat video, ali kad koristim tunnel mi radi
<Hrki> wtf
<ivoks> zasto ja moram klijenta uvjeravati da mu treba novi server, da 256MB rama i degraded raid nisu rjesenje, iako to trenutno radi
<ivoks> zasto to ljudi ne shvacaju
<Hrki> svatit ce dok mu nebude radilo
<Hrki> ako ih briga za sustavno narusavanje zdravlja, pa se onda cude kad krepaju mladi a prevencija nula bodova, kako je tek za IT :D
<ivoks> dizajnera od milinfo.hr treba objesiti
<ivoks> fakat mi je zlo
<Hrki> prejaki plagijat :D
<Hrki> da je bar plagiro nesto lijepo, a ne ovo ogavno sucelje od win8
<ivoks> ma background mene muci
<Hrki> ma meni je sveukupni dojam los
<hbogner> a tek ovog karamatica, ja mu nacrtam kartu oko firme i on ju nekoristi :D
<Hrki> simpaticniji dizajn mi je od http://www.hitna-pc-sluzba.hr
<ivoks> hbogner: haha ma budem
<ivoks> hbogner: kad nadjem vremena
<hbogner> ma trebam i ja jos malo to popravit, docrtat i slicno  :d
<ivoks> trazim neki pristojni server za 20.000kn
<ivoks> da ima 8gb rama, redudantno napajanje, 2TB diska u mirroru
<ivoks> i da je u rack formatu
<ivoks> barem quad core
<ivoks> i po mogucnosti 4 nica
<ivoks> http://www.mikronis.hr/detalji_proizvoda.80440a74b4724673bbc2f1128b689d4c.ibm-server-x3500m4-intel-xeon-e5-2603-1-80ghz-1x4gb-nohdd-dvdrw-tower-p-n-7383e1g.aspx
<ivoks> ak se moze ovo ugurati u rack
<ivoks> 5U tower with optional rack-mount capability
<hbogner> ivoks, lab2000?
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> tko ce njima objasniti supermicro
<hbogner> ?
<ivoks> ma to za klijenta trazim
<hbogner> koliko sam skuzio oni imaju supermicro
<ivoks> imaju HP do sad
<hbogner> http://lab2000.hr/superserver.html
<ivoks> ma znam ja sto ima lab2000
<hbogner> ahaa, klijentima
<ivoks> tamo sam kupovao jos prije 10 godina :)
<hbogner> nisam skuzio kako ekipi iz lab2000 objasnit za supermicro, a ti pricas kak klijentima objasnit :D
<Mmike> http://www.show.hr/video/ovo-sigurno-niste-znali/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: stara fora
<Mmike> lako tebi
<Mmike> s tim godinama :)
<Mmike> ja sam jos mladjahan :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kad si se zadnji puta pogledao u ogledalo :)
<Mmike> jutros! :)
<Mmike> iako bih se morao obrijati ovih dana malo :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> joj kaj ne volim kad mi se srusi xbmc
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes gledao ovo http://is.gd/uasj4D
<ivoks> idem
<Mmike> nemoj!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ne, jel valja kajs?
<SilverSpace> tak tak nije los SF
<weshmashian> SilverSpace: gledah prvu sezonu samo toga
<weshmashian> nije bilo nes posebno pa nisam krenuo drugu skidat
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: ja tek pocetak pogledao za sad mi je ok 
<Mmike> ipozgaj, di si, ubijatelju fejsbuka :)
<ipozgaj> na putu na posao
<ipozgaj> Mmike: kako si upecao onim postom, kao muhe na govno :D
<ipozgaj> ponekad si bas trolcina lol
<Mmike> ipozgaj, godine iskustva, godine :)
<Mmike> ipozgaj, kaj je najbolje, to je bio hracak androidu i samsungu
<Mmike> al' eto, kad te sludi iDrek, nemosh rasudjivat normalno :)
<ipozgaj> e izasao official jelly bean update ya at&t = sg3
<ipozgaj> stavim ja to
<jelly> mrmlj
<ipozgaj> i sad dok scrolls od gornje strane onu glupost di imas buttone za wifi, brigthness itd
<ipozgaj> idioti maknuli 4G button
<ipozgaj> sad moral saki puta u settings za paliti/gasiti
<ipozgaj> i generalno nisam bas zadovoljan JB-om
<ipozgaj> nasrali su gro aplikacija koje ne koristim i koje ne mogu maknuti
<ipozgaj> google= su rascjepali na 5 aplikacija, sad imam music, magazines, videos i sto ja znam
<ipozgaj> i play store
<jelly>   ☭    
<BotaniCar> Koliko posla da slozim CISCO VPN klijent za 64bitni centOS :) Uzas :) 
<jelly> koliko?
<Mmike> nekih 25, 27, rekao bih
<Mmike> ipozgaj, a cigan-mod?
<Mmike> btw, vidli ste mega-flaw u androidu na vecini samsunga?
<ipozgaj> ne big bas rootao sluzbeni mob
<ipozgaj> koji?
<SilverSpace> zasto bi morao u setings svaki puta kaj ne postoji widget za to da se stavi ikona
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/fotografije-vise-od-100-milijuna-korisnika-facebook-ce-prodavati-bez-pitanja-i-placanja/1073287/
<SilverSpace> ha ha reko ja odmah da taj Instagram ne vrijedi kujca
<SilverSpace> isto kaj i knjiga na licu
<SilverSpace> tko je vidio drzati knjigu na licu 
<SilverSpace> Količina podataka raste iz godine u godinu, a ove godine je dosegla 2,8 zetabajta
<SilverSpace> 2.8 zetovoa tranvaja
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> jedna hrvacka firma
<Mmike> placa na vrijeme
<Mmike> svaka cast!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kome si ti to platio :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/auto/clanak/grosjean-pobijedio-na-utrci-sampiona/652956.aspx
<jelly-home> http://html5zombo.com/
<StephenS> ma gde ste ljudi
<StephenS> jelly-home, 
<StephenS> je jelly on me
<jelly-home> ?
 * jelly-home je tu di je
<StephenS> questionnaire is a universal form of an expression when you don't know what to say.
<StephenS> for e.g jelly-home ?
<StephenS> woot
<StephenS> Neki random text sender lol
<jelly-home> heheh, prijevod "upitnika" kao questionnaire u krivom kontekstu je zabavan
<StephenS> lol
<StephenS> jelly-home, pa gde si ti bro
<StephenS> secas se mene?
<StephenS> Pre 2 godine? :D
<StephenS> Jos radis u iskonu?
<jelly-home> eyup
<StephenS> i kolika plata /mo?
<jelly-home> NDA
<StephenS> ha?
<StephenS> ∞ /
<StephenS> ∞ * ∞ ?
<jelly-home> potpisao sam non-disclosure agreement, ne mogu javno rec koliko me placaju 
<StephenS> pm me then?
<jelly-home> tj. mogu ali bi prekrsio ugovor, sto moze povuci za sobom odredjene posljedice
<jelly-home> recimo ovako -- firme koje imaju takve stavke u ugovoru, cesto imaju placu rijesenu dogovorom, tako da osobe koje rade isti posao mogu primati znacajno razlicite novce
<hbogner> ej git face, pitanje
<hbogner> imam git://github.com/osmandapp/Osmand.git i sad su razdvojili projekt na vise komponenti i meni treba: git://github.com/osmandapp/OsmAnd-manifest.git
<hbogner> i kaze frajer da sam napravim "repo init -u git://github.com/osmandapp/OsmAnd-manifest.git"
<hbogner> i "repo sync"
<dodobas> hbogner: ne kuzim zasto ne kloniras samo taj manifest
<hbogner> zato jer je to samo lista
<dodobas> onda ne kuzim sto trebas napraviti
<hbogner> pardon, meni ne treba manifest negoo tools
<hbogner> meni treba git://github.com/osmandapp/OsmAnd-tools.git
<hbogner> ali kad uzmem njega javlja greske
<hbogner> https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups=#!topic/osmand/xyVCKxptVcA
<dodobas> meni javi 'insert coin to continue'
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<hbogner> grrr
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-19
<dodobas> moaning
 * Mmike moans
<vileni_> jutr
<Mmike> kak sam ja gladan
<Mmike> to je uzas :)
<Mmike> svaki put kad jedem nesto navecer ujutro sam gladan tak da bi 2 vola i icu pojeo
<vileni_> bio u grani u subotu
<vileni_> nisam mogao pojesti velike cevape
<Mmike> jesu se popravili cevapi?
<vileni_> ja sam 3 puta bio, i cini mi se isto
<vileni_> nisu najbolji, ali barem dobijes dobru lepinju za razliku od kotaca
<Mmike> ja 2 puta bio u grani, jednom davno jeo pljesku neku, bila ok, nish posebno
<Mmike> onda bio na cevapima koji su bili tak tak (ok, recimo), al' je lepinja bila uzasna
<Mmike> kotac mi daleko bolji, to sto nema lepinje mi ne smeta nimal
<vileni_> eh sad, zavisi sto je tebi uzasna lepinja :)
<Mmike> s time da tamo cevapi nisu nish posebno, punjena pljeska je ono sto se jede u kotacu
<vileni_> meni je nuzna za upotpuniti dozivljaj cevapa
<Mmike> eksperimentirali drugi s kombinacijama raznim, al' pored pljeske punjene, sve drugo je - druga klasa :)
<Mmike> vileni_, cevap u somunu != cevap s rostilja
<Mmike> za ovo drugo je lepinja irelevantna
<Mmike> najbolji cevap u somunu u zg je jos uvijek u Sarajevo Urban Grillu, tu, iza antunovica (meni)
<Mmike> aj kvragu!
<vileni_> haha
<Mmike> gladan sam k'o tri svega od prije sad
<Mmike> idem jest
<hbogner> hraaanaaaa
<hbogner> gladan isto
<hbogner> jutros morao kod onih vampira od doktora na vadjenje krvi i nist nisam smio jest :D
<vileni_> manje me brinu nijanse izmedju cevapa raznih, koliko cinjenica da su mi veliki puno previse :)
<hbogner> fora u sarejvu imas 5-10-15 komada
<hbogner> pa biras porcije
<vileni_> pa imas i tu, mali srednji veliki :)
<vileni_> samo sto broj varira
<hbogner> ali tamo su uvijek na broj
<vileni_> ovdje su na plocice valjda :)
<hbogner> heh, kako gdje
<hbogner> idem po neku hranu bbl
<vileni_> e i to isto, obicno su mi bolji ti, banjalucki jel
<Mmike> vileni_, ja vec dugo nemrem velku :)
<vileni_> ja samo veliku porciju i jedem otkad znam za sebe
<vileni_> dobijem spam, i kaze na kraju maila da po clanku tom i tom nije spam jer sadrzi podatke o posiljateju i mogucnost odjave sa liste spamiranih
<Mmike> uh
<dodobas> https://www.linux.com/news/hardware/desktops/679646-6-linux-distros-born-in-2012
<Mmike> Jel' mogu kernel boot parametar 'panic' mijenjati bez reboota, mozda? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: mozes
<Mmike>  ivoks kako?
<ivoks> Mmike: sysctlom
<hbogner> wtf je "civil status" u cv-u?
<dodobas> hbogner: hehe, stavi 'NDA' :D
<hbogner> ha ha ha
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oGUzhiJu_Jg&feature=player_detailpage#t=919s
<ivoks> 1 reboot = gubitak od 2 milijuna dolara
<datase> ivoks: Title: NYLUG Presents: Thomas Bushnell on Ubuntu at Google, Views: 75, Rating: 100.0%
<hbogner> a to je ono sranje single/maried
<Mmike> jao, kakav blowout :)
<Mmike> 2 reboota su sigurno 4 milijuna, a 3 reboota valjda 8 :)
<vileni_> sto to rebootas? :)
<vileni_> ovaj centos minimal je stvarno minimal
<ivoks> http://www.dell.com/us/enterprise/p/precision-t3500/pd
<ivoks> google workstation
<Mmike> ivoks, imas nekud 6jezgrenih xeona?
<Mmike> te, dal' si nekih testova vrtio?
<ivoks> imam, al ne za testove
<Mmike> vele da imaju bolje performanse od 2xquad-core xeona
<Mmike> iako imaju 2 logicke jezgre manje
<ivoks> tko veli
<ivoks> ovisi kakav je test
<Mmike> pa, ovi uvaljivatori hardvera
<Mmike> facebook ima cudan bug :)
<Mmike> cesto mi je timeline prazan :)
<hbogner> jel neko jeo cevape iz mrvica grill-a?
<hbogner> sad dobio flajer
<Mmike> di su oni?
<Mmike> poznato mi zvuci
<Mmike> iako mislim da tih mrvica ima vise
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pescetarianism
<Mmike> "The Merriam-Webster dictionary dates the origin of the term "pescetarian" to 1993..."
<Mmike> moderno :)
<dodobas> Mmike: kad si gladan ? :)
<dodobas> (glupo je pitati jesi li)
<Mmike> dodobas, pa mogli bi danas
<Mmike> zena na nekim seminarima pa imam vozilicu
<Mmike> dobio sam preporuku za magazinsku klete
<Mmike> da tamo narucim vjesalicu
<Mmike> ili tako neki kurac
<Mmike> da je preprejebeno
<dodobas> da imaju dobro meso, ali lose lepinje
<dodobas> mozemo tamo na meso... ili dragaš ... recimo...
<dodobas> izmedju Viadukta i stadiona NK Zagreb
<Mmike> mozemo i kuglu koju bacit :)
<dodobas> nisam nikad :)
<hbogner> Mmike, novo otvoreno u ozaljskoj 25
<hbogner> www.mrvica-grill.com
<Mmike> hbogner, pojma
<Mmike> hbogner, probaj, vidi :)
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj brijes onda, cemo? :)
<hbogner> ma razmisljamo danad od njih narucit dostavu pa vidit :D
<ivoks> probaj pericu
<Mmike> :) dugo se nesto premisljate :)
<Mmike> ivoks, thnx
<Mmike> za sysctl i panic :)
<ivoks> hbogner: http://www.klopaperica.hr/
<dodobas> Mmike: just say when
<Mmike> dodobas, u podne krenem, cekam da se neki import zavrsi
<Mmike> jel' to previse?
<hbogner> ivoks, thx, budemo vidli
<hbogner> ma ekipa otisla na teren pa kad se vracaju onda narucimo
<hbogner> Mmike, os svratit i do knezije :D
<dodobas> Mmike: sve ok, samo daj lokaciju... 
<ivoks> Mmike: to bi trebao znati
<Mmike> ivoks, sad znam :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ab8EQZSWQOk
<Mmike> rusi su ludi
<datase> Mmike: Title: Car Crash Compilation # 24, Views: 1655251, Rating: 92.536134%
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bpbuqh12oj4
<datase> Mmike: Title: Sailing Rod Stewart, Views: 10832669, Rating: 97.951974%
<dodobas> Mmike: pas masters... 
<Mmike> dodobas, yua?
<dodobas> Mmike: gdje?
<dodobas> ili da se sad bookiram kartu za Amsterdam ?
<Mmike> dodobas, pa ja bi radje u magcinsku, al' mozemo i u dragasa ak bi ti radije tamo
<Mmike> kaj ces u amsterdamu?
<dodobas> moze magazinska ....
<dodobas> treba mi do tamo ... 5min... pa imaj na umu
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> javim ti kad krenem
<Mmike> meni treba 10 :)
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> kaj bi rekli...
<ivoks> scsi diskovi koji su odradili skoro 8 godina (radnih sati)
<ivoks> koliko im je jos ostalo?
<ivoks> rijec je o HP scsi diskovlju... zanima me iskljucivo iz iskustva
<Mmike> ne puno, rekao bih
<weshmashian> iz iskustva - rikavali su mi diskovi nakon dvije godine, a imam jedan koji zadnjih 12-13 godina veselo radi
<Mmike> bas to
<Mmike> mosh kupit nove diskove
<Mmike> i onda da ti crknu
<ivoks> ovdje ih imam 4
<ivoks> 2 mirrora
<ivoks> svaki disk star 8 godina
<Mmike> dodobas, ja kretjem, moram samo skoknut do susjeda nesto, zove te iz auta
<dodobas> k
<dodobas> necu se javiti...
<hbogner> dodobas, jel idete danas na domjenak?
<ivoks> kaj, megatrend vise ne radi prodaju? :)
<alice__> bok. trebam pomoć s instaliranjem drajvera za airlive wl1700usb... 
<alice__> pliiiiiz
<ivoks> ne znam sto je to
<alice__> wireless adapter
<alice__> kada sa live pokrenem bt4 ili interpid odmah ga ima, a kod mene na 10.04 nema i nemogu ga nikako instalirat
<dodobas> hbogner: ja ne...
<ivoks> bt4?
<alice__> http://forum.ubuntu-rs.org/Thread-instaliranje-drajvera-za-wireless-adapter ovdje na forumu sam isto pitala ali mi nisu još ništa uspjeli pomoć
<alice__> backtrack 4
<ivoks> to je rtl8187 modul
<alice__> da al ja ga nemam
<ivoks> modinfo rtl8187
<alice__> no such file or dir
<ivoks> to ti sigurno ne napise
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449793/
<alice__> piše
<ivoks> zanimljivo
<hbogner> dodobas, kako, neces se druziti s nasim milim dragim profesorima, na njihovom "bozicnom cestianju"
<alice__> vidiš
<ivoks> taj modul postoji jos na 8.04
<alice__> ali ja ga nemam
<ivoks> sta si ti radila sa svojim modulima?
<alice__> pa ništa šta bi radila
<ivoks> nesto si zbrckala generalno na stroju
<alice__> kako? 
<ivoks> ls -d /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/
<alice__> već dugo koristim ovu verziju i radila je odlično do sad
<alice__> /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/
<ivoks> ls -d /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/
<alice__> /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818
<alice__> krivo
<ivoks> x fali na kraju?
<alice__> /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/
<alice__>  e ovo je potpuno
<ivoks> ls -ld /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187*
<alice__> ls: cannot access /lib/modules/2.6.32-32-generic/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/rtl818x/rtl8187*: No such file or directory
<ivoks> obrisala si to nekako
<alice__> nisam to uopće dirala
<ivoks> mozda si skinula driver sa stranice i isla kompajlirati
<ivoks> a tamo ima make uninstall
<ivoks> uglavnom
<alice__> išla sam kompajlirat al nije mi mogo napravit ni ./cofigure jer to ne postoji
<dodobas> hbogner: 1. riga mi se on one catering hrane, 2. nemam dovoljan nivo tolerancije za svo to ljubljenje guzica i prazne govorancije
<ivoks> apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-extra-2.6.32-32-generic
<dodobas> i tako bi samo pojeo strukle... :)
<alice__> E: Couldn't find package linux-image-extra-2.6.32-32-generic
<dodobas> pa ono stajanje u cestitarskom redu.... ma fsck off
<hbogner> dodobas, strukle su jedino kaj vlja tamo, a za nivo se slazem :D
<hbogner> da, nisam dovoljno izrazio sarkazam u toj recenici
<ivoks> apt-get --reinstall install linux-image-2.6.32-32-generic
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449803/
<ivoks> alice__: pa jesi instalirala zadnji kernel?
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install linux-image
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449809/
<ivoks> sta si ti radila s tim strojem :)
<ivoks> sudo apt-get update
<ivoks> pa mi daj pastebin od toga
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449811/
<ivoks> to je sve?!
<alice__> da
<ivoks> a ubuntu updates? ubuntu security barem?
<alice__> pa ne dobivam više uopće updates otkad je izašla druga lts verzija
<ivoks> ne, nesto si zbrckala u sources.list
<ivoks> pokreni software-properties-gtk
<ivoks> bar se tako zove u 12.10
<alice__> jesam 
<ivoks> i tamo imas updates
<ivoks> oznaci i security i updates
<alice__> sve da označim? 
<ivoks> na hrvatskoj je 'dopune'
<ivoks> sigurnosne i preporucene nadogradnje
<alice__> na eng je meni
<alice__> evo napravila sam to Å¡ta sad
<alice__> sad mi se pojavio onaj gore za update al kaže da ne mogu svi updatei bit instalirani pa mi nudi partial upgrade, da stisnem to ili ne? 
<ivoks> ne
<ivoks> vrati se natrag u konzolu
<ivoks> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<alice__> oće mi to nadogradit verziju? (jer to ne želim) 
<ivoks> nece
<alice__> ok evo radi
<alice__> ima 200 mb za instalirat
<alice__> ne, zapravo 500 mb... 200 mb će diska zauzet
<ivoks> tako nekako, da
<alice__> ajoooj puno uh... 
<ivoks> vjerojatno ce biti jos
<alice__> ha?? pa oću ja imat dosta interneta za sve to
<alice__> uh nadam se da će bit koristi od toga
<alice__> dobro je imam još 2 gige neta... 
<alice__> nadam se da će to bit dosta
<rut> nadaj se da ce radit
<alice__> nadam se, ništa mi drugo ne preostaje
<rut> kad ivoks pomaze mora radit
<ivoks> alice__: instalirala si sa cd-a ili usb-a?
<alice__> ne sjećam se više
<alice__> davno je to bilo
<alice__> moguće čak da sam radila samo nadogradnju, ne sjećam se više, stvarno
<rut> ivoks kako to da drugima for free pomazes a meni bi naplatio pomoc ?
<rut> :P
<ivoks> jedno je pomagati nekome kome ne radi desktop, a drugo je pomagati sloziti mail server
<ivoks> prvo je osobni korisnik, drugo se moze komercijalno iskoristiti
<ivoks> i zahtijeva puno vise znanja
<rut> hmm . a moze se i wifi-em probijat tude mreze .. vidis .. opet nevalja
<alice__> ma to je opet osobna korist ;) hehe
<alice__> nije komercijalno ne može se prodavat hehe
<rut> moze .. moze
<alice__> ma i ak može ne znam ja to 
<rut> cudi me da kanalni dusebriznici nisu vec poskakali i iznapadali me 
<alice__> mora da spavaju hehe
<rut> ovo je previse ozbiljan kanal . fali zajebancije .. 
<alice__> ajme ovo je tek na 67% xd
<rut> da spavaju .. hahaha
<rut> tu su oni . tu .. 
<rut> eh . nece ti brze ni od susjeda ici :P
<alice__> ma ić će kad mi ugovor istekne, onda će morat hehe
<rut> ta airlive kansten i ostala sranja nevaljaju nista .. bolje da si uzela nesto na atherosu bazirano
<alice__> al trebat će skužit kako susjedov posudit :) nisam dugo vidjela speedtouch, izgleda i njima ugovor isteko
<alice__> a ne znam pisalo po netu da je ovaj dobar 
<rut> da . pise da ima 1W izlaz :) hahah
<rut> al dobro posluzit ce za susjednovu mrezu 
<alice__> al mi nije jasno zašto ima 2 ova usba šta moram u komp ukopčat, koja svrha toga? 
<rut> pojima nemam . nisam to nikad vidio 
<ivoks> napajanje
<alice__> aha, a zaš nije sve u jednom? 
<ivoks> jer jedan usb nema dovoljnu snagu
<alice__> aha. ok :)
<rut> dva kabla da bi radilo ?
<rut> totalana idiotarija
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> mozes ga uvijek imati sa sobom
<ivoks> ne treba ti uticnica
<rut> http://hr.airlive.com/product/WL-1700USB
<rut> jel to to ?
<alice__> da
<rut> koliko si to cudo platila ?
<alice__> 200
<alice__> tj. 174 
<rut> puno .. previse .
<alice__> a jbg
<vileni_> rut: imas bolju karticu za manje para?
<rut> imam . TL-WNxxxx . pci . atheros AR9280 . 200kn 
<rut> ili TL-WNxxx uSB .. cca 100kn
<alice__> a jbg Å¡ta nisi prije reko :P 
<rut> prva 11N druga 11G
<vileni_> rekao bi da ima sto reci
<vileni_> umjesto da ispunjava dnevnu kvotu besmislica
<rut> eto . javio se prvi dusebriznik 
<vileni_> ti si taj koji ima bolju karticu za manje para, a ni neznas o cemu se radi
<rut> tako je 
<rut> neznam ja nista
<vileni_> pa daj barem reci model
<alice__> ma nemojte se sad tu svađat, ovaj adapter sam jučer kupila i to se sad ne može promijenit... sve ok
<alice__> meni će bit dobar
<vileni_> i objasni mozda kako ce pci ugurati u laptop?
<ivoks> i radit ce
<rut> TL-WN332g usb
<alice__> e to da će radit se još nadam hehe
<alice__> u počelo mi je instalirat ovo :D 
<vileni_> alice__: naravno da ce biti dobar, imam takvu vec dugo i nemam zamjerke na karticu
<rut> vileni idi radi sto si radio dosad
<rut> nije kartica nego je usb adapter ..
<rut> hahaha
<alice__> dobro dobro ajde ne se svađat djeco heheh
<vileni_> rut: bravo, pobijedio si, odi si po medalju
<ivoks> # free -m total       used       free     shared    buffers     cached
<ivoks> Mem:           202        153         48          0         17         65
<ivoks> -/+ buffers/cache:         70        131
<ivoks> Swap:         1537         11       1525
<ivoks> ti srca
<rut> vileni . rakoh ti da radis to sto vec radis . ne ulazi u neke stvari koje ne razumijes .. konkretno u wifi podrucje
<alice__> imate na z1 crtiće sad, pa aj to gledat da se ne svađate više :P 
<vileni_> nemozes se ni svadjati s njim, jer on unaprijed zakljuci sve i dobije raspravu, sam sa sobom
<rut> ovo ce biti zanimljivo ispratit do kraja . oce li alice to proradit ili nece :)
<alice__> mora jbg 200 kn danas je puno šta ću s tim ak ne radi
<rut> evi vileni ce kupit 
<rut> *evo
<rut> on se kuzi u to
<alice__> ne provocirat! 
<rut> ako imas racun mozes vratit 
<alice__> ne mogu, rekli su da se ne može vratit
<vileni_> koja to trgovina?
<alice__> protis
<rut> naravno da nemozes jer je to super uredaj ... sve oni to znaju 
<alice__> u gotovo ovo, Å¡ta da sad radim, da rebootam? 
<ivoks> alice__: da
<alice__> idem
<alice__> evo me
<ivoks> eto
<ivoks> probaj sad
<alice__> ček moram onda ištekat stik od vodafona jer imam samo 3 porta pa ne stane sve
<vileni_> radi ti i na jedan usb kartica
<alice__> cool sad čak i svijetli ali mi u nm ne da da uključim wireless
<alice__> Å¡ta sad
<ivoks> jel ti spojen uredjaj sad?
<alice__> nije ne može sve bit odjednom spojeno... 
<ivoks> 13:43 < vileni_> radi ti i na jedan usb kartica
<alice__> a radiii
<vileni_> da, ako svijetli to ej to :)
<alice__> evo radi onda
<alice__> ali da, ne mogu uključit taj wireless
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install pnopaste-cli
<ivoks> eh... ne to
<vileni_> ne radi u nm? a iwconfig?
<alice__> e jbg sad sam već napravila to
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449911/ evo iwconfig
<alice__> jesam
<ivoks> dmesg | pastebinit
<ivoks> i onda das link
<alice__> http://pastebin.com/rY6LhnJe
<obruT> nego, kad počinje taj smak svijeta u petak ? u koliko sati ? čisto da znam tempirat kad da se našvasam.... da ne bi prerano pa još da me ćopi mamurluk...
<ivoks> rtl8187: wireless switch is on
<ivoks> cini se da radi
<ivoks> e sad... network manager...
<alice__> desnim klikom na nm imam enable networking, enable wirelss i enable mobile broadbend i prvo i treće mi je fino označeno a drugo neće neg je onak zapečaćeno
<ivoks> cat /etc/network/interfaces | pastebinit
<alice__> http://pastebin.com/tQG6RmSr
<ivoks> a nis, probaj restarati network manager
<ivoks> sudo /etc/init.d/NetworkManager restart
<ivoks> nakon toga ces vjerojatno morati pokrenuti applet opet
<ivoks> nm-applet
<alice__> sudo: /etc/init.d/NetworkManager: command not found
<vileni_> probaj mala slova :)
<ivoks> ne sjecam se kako je to bilo u 10.04
<alice__> isto
<vileni_> mozda radi i service network-manager restart
<alice__> restart: Rejected send message, 1 matched rules; type="method_call", sender=":1.45" (uid=1000 pid=2101 comm="restart) interface="com.ubuntu.Upstart0_6.Job" member="Restart" error name="(unset)" requested_reply=0 destination="com.ubuntu.Upstart" (uid=0 pid=1 comm="/sbin/init"))
<ivoks> sudo service network-manager restart
<alisa> evo me, niš nije napravio
<alisa> samo mi prekinuo konekciju a sve ostalo isto
<alisa> network-manager start/running, process 2126
<alisa>  to mi javio
<ivoks> cek, jel to laptop ili obicno racunalo?
<alisa> laptop
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> rtl8187: wireless switch is on
<ivoks> jel to znaci da je rfkill ukljucen ili iskljucen?
<ivoks> aj probja ovo
<ivoks> sudo apt-get install rfkill
<ivoks> sudo rfkill unblock all
<ivoks> a mozes i:
<ivoks> cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<alisa> ček malo je zapeo na prvoj
<alisa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449941/ to mi javi na prvu komandu
<ivoks> ponovno uspostavi vezu na net
<ivoks> pa probaj opet
<alice__> evo sad sam uspjela
<alice__> caspix@skystation-37:~$ cat /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<alice__> [main]
<alice__> NetworkingEnabled=true
<alice__> WirelessEnabled=false
<alice__> WWANEnabled=true
<ivoks> sudo sed -i -e 's/false/true/g' /var/lib/NetworkManager/NetworkManager.state
<alice__> jesam
<ivoks> sudo service network-manager restart
<rut> ispetljat ce te jadnu alice :(
<alice1917> jesam
<ivoks> i, jel sad radi wifi?
<alice1917> ne
<ivoks> rfkill list all | pastebinit
<alice1917> http://pastebin.com/mjZaw30s
<ivoks> Hard blocked: yes
<rut> vileni imas isti uredaj .. sto ne uletis i pomognes 
<rut> tebi radi kako kazes
<ivoks> jel ima taj uredjaj na sebi neku tipku?
<alice1917> nema
<alice1917> samo lampicu
<ivoks> sudo rfkill unblock all
<ivoks> ovo ne pomaze?
<alice1917> ne
<ivoks> zasto kaze da imas dva wifia?
<alice1917> pa imam u laptopu mrežnu karticu od atherosa
<rut> >)
<rut> a alice alice 
<rut> zezas ti ovdje ivoksa
<alice1917> ne zezam pa ta ima preslab signal 
<alice1917> zato sam si kupila ovaj adapter
<ivoks> cek samo da zavrsim jedan dokument koji pisem, pa cemo nastaviti
<rut> sumnjam da ces vidjet neku razliku 
<vileni_> ne hvata do susjeda? :)
<rut> al dobro :)
<alice1917> vileni ;) 
<alice1917> samo da nešto isprobam, dođem za min
<rut> vileni_ sad suti ko zaliveni .. a nece pomoci 
<vileni_> nemam karticu pri ruci, nm probleme neznam rijesiti jer me vise zivcira nego mi koristi u dosta slucajeva, a i meni radi (tm)
<alice__> e uspjela sam :D 
<alice__> hehe
<vileni_> i jel vidis vise mreza? :)
<alice__> da
<alice__> otkrila sam još par susjeda hehe
<rut> ma bravo :)
<alice__> trebala sam na laptopu upalit tipkicu 
<alice__> tj. lampicu
<vileni_> za onboard wifi?
<ivoks> hm
<rut> hahaha
<alice__> tak je proradio Å¡ta ja znam
<ivoks> ali onda koristis karticu u laptopu
<rut> da to ne lovi atheros :)
<rut> hahah
<vileni_> pa trebale bi obadvije biti
<alice__> koristi oboje kolko ja vidim
<vileni_> da
<vileni_> i pise zasebno mreze za svaku?
<alice__> imam 2 liste 
<alice__> ček sad ću ti slikat pa vidiš
<rut> super :)
<ivoks> wtf
<alice__> neće da mi napravi print screen :/ 
<alice__> neće. ugl. imam 2 liste s mrežama
<alice__> e sad, ima ko kakve lagane upute za bt4 :) 
<rut> jel mozemo vidjet sto lovis sve ? iwlist wlan0 scan pa wlan1 scan  (ili koji je vec ifname)?
<alice__> ovo mi je wlan 0 http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449971/
<alice__> ali ovaj drugi neće... na iwconfig mi piše da imam wlan2 al neće
<ivoks> jesu popisi razliciti?
<ivoks> u network manageru
<rut> trebao bi onda i drugi izbacit scan .. 
<alice__> da u ovom od adaptera imam 2 više neg u atherosovoj
<alice__> a evo uspio je samo da pejstam
<alice__> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1449981/
<rut> eto jaki ti je kandidat :)
<alice__> da :) al zašto sad kad kliknem na nm aplet ne vidim više one crtice od signala? :( 
<Mmike> alice__ trebala sam na laptopu upalit tipkicu 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> love those :)
<alice__> da hehe :D
<Mmike> alice__, znaci, djaba potraga za kernel modulima ? :)
<alice__> ma nije đaba treba i to proć u životu :D hehe
<hbogner> Mmike, sta se finog jelo?
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> punjena/dimljena vjesalica
<Mmike> ja sam pojeo punjenu, dimljenu nisam mogo do kraja
<Mmike> i krumpira sam ostavio
<Mmike> a dodobas, k'o pravi sportista, pojeo sve :)
<Mmike> inace, puno bolje vjesalice su u srbinu
<Mmike> iako su ove skroz ok
<Mmike> skupe malo, doduse
<dodobas> Mmike: pa moram drzati sportsku liniju...
<Mmike> yup, ide ti uz bradicu :)
<dodobas> transformiram se u bearded guru-a :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?NR=1&feature=endscreen&v=3-KesLwobps
<Mmike> jel' radi to pod linuxom konacno kako spada?
<datase> Mmike: Title: Becoming a ZFS Ninja - Part1, Views: 4579, Rating: 95.428572%
<dodobas> Mmike: samo u userspace-u
<dodobas> ici ce btrfs, jednoga dana...
<obruT> ZFS ninja, btrfs kamikaza :P
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> vele da su ubuntu ppa za zfs native podrsku dobri
<Mmike> pa cemo to sad da probamo
<hbogner> idem iduci put ja s vama
<hbogner> danas sam na sendvicu i juhi
<obruT> nego, jel ide tko na nsnd ?
<obruT> dodobas ? hbogner ?
<hbogner> nesto aj valent pricao, ali nesjecam se kad, i 99.99% da neidem
<obruT> petak - nedjelja, Moravice
<obruT> odnosno petak navecer - nedjelja
<hbogner> ovaj petak, onda sifgurno ne
<obruT> ovaj, da...
<hbogner> jer u petask poslje posla idemo festar, a u subotu na put, nedjelju pecemo svinju na raznju, ...
<obruT> jadna svinja :)
<hbogner> od subote seoske radosti
<hbogner> kaj jadnja, zna da ce joj svrha bit ispunjena
<hbogner> eh da i janjetina se pece
<obruT> pa onda mozete pragnje ispeci :)
<hbogner> multispktralna zderacina
<hbogner> hmm, svinja punjena janjetinom
<hbogner> vidis vidis
<obruT> pa moze i to, a pragnje je kad  je na istom raznju pola svinje i pola janjeta :)
<hbogner> eh tesko, janje nije u cjelosti, moze samo kao punjenje da se neraspadne
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VzmMqpYOTdg
<datase> Mmike: Title: Objašnjenje Vlade - onaj osećaj kad ti glupost bode oči, Views: 30205, Rating: 97.830506%
<ivoks> Mmike: malo je netocan taj filmic :)
<ivoks> a pogotovo je netocan u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> i nije to tako jednostavno, na zalost
<ivoks> bilo bi idealno da vlada/vlast ne treba
<ivoks> 1TB SATA diskova s garancijom od 3 godine = 3600kn
<ivoks> 0,75GB SCSI diskova s garancijom od 5 godina = 14.000kn
<ivoks> i oni bas hoce scsi, iako im brzina nije bitna, vec prostor
<Mmike> ivoks, zasto u velikoj britaniji?
<ivoks> Mmike: jer vlada ne donosi zakone
<Mmike> pa, da smo svi normalni, i da nismo pizde, vlast nebi trebala
<Mmike> al' nismo
<Mmike> debili smo
<ivoks> vlada nigdje ne donosi zakone
<Mmike> pa onda treba batina
<Mmike> ne kuzim, zakaj velika britanija?
<Mmike> tj, sto je tamo razlicito u odnosu na oostalo?
<ivoks> pa npr., kod nas mozes reci da vlada, kroz sabor, donosi zakone
<Mmike> vlada = sabor, u ovom kontekstu
<Mmike> tj, u kontekstu tog filmica
<ivoks> pa nije to bas isto
<Mmike> pa je 
<SilverSpace> pa je
<ivoks> nije
<Mmike> objasnjava vanzemaljcu, ne brani doktorski iz politologije :)
<SilverSpace> j eje
<ivoks> ustav se donosi dvotrecinskom vecinom
<ivoks> pitanja poput prava gradjana se donose dvotrecinskom vecinom
<Mmike> dvotrecinskom vecinom - cega? :)
<ivoks> 2/3 naroda mora biti za te promjene
<ivoks> e sad.
<Mmike> ivoks, filozofiras. 
<ivoks> u velikoj britaniji, ustav ne donosi parlament
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne, objasnjavam ti
<Mmike> aha, sorry
<Mmike> (/me se pokriva usima)
<ivoks> u velikoj britaniji ustav donose suci i sudske presude
<ivoks> a suci su odvojeno tijelo
<Mmike> veli vikipedija da ujedinjeno kraljevstvo nema ustav
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> nema
<Mmike> al' svejedno
<Mmike> potpuno nebitno za taj filmic
<Mmike> isti samo, kroz satiru, pokazuje kako smo jadni
<ivoks> ono sto mi smatramo ustavom je kod njih kolekcija sudskih odluka
<ivoks> ergo - anglosaksonsko pravo
<Mmike> ma sve 5
<Mmike> al' kakve veze ima?
<ivoks> Mmike: pa filmis prilicno pojednostavljuje kompleksno pitanje, pri tom iskrivljujuci cinjenice
<ivoks> da, narod bira predstavnike
<Mmike> poanta je da imas hrpu ljudi na vlasti koji su, redom, najcesce, supci, na ovaj ili onaj nacin, u vecoj ili manjoj mjeri
<ivoks> da, vecinom ti predstavnici zavrse ko gnjide koji kradu
<Mmike> pitanje uopce nije kompleksno
<Mmike> jednostavno je
<ivoks> ali to nije greska sustava, vec nas kao vrste
<Mmike> mi, kao vrsta, smo sjebati
<ivoks> jer kako to da bas uvijek, bas svi, krademo
<Mmike> ne bas uvijek, i ne bas svi, al' vecina, i cesto
<ivoks> tako je, vecina i cesto
<Mmike> mislim, vidi sto su pitali na cesti ekipu
<Mmike> kao, da komentiraju sanadera i to sve
<ivoks> i vecina su prije nego dodju na vlast - ugledni, dobri, ovo ono
<Mmike> i hrpa ih je rekla 'da sam imao/imala priliku, i ja bih'
<ivoks> pa da
<Mmike> e, a vidis
<Mmike> za jugoslavije, dok sam ja u pionirima bio, to nije bilo tako
<ivoks> to ti mislis da nije bilo :D
<Mmike> ljudi su znali sto je ispravno, i drzali su se toga puno vise
<Mmike> ne, bilo je manje supaka
<ivoks> ma joj, ne budi naivan :)
<Mmike> ti si bio mlad onda, ne sjecas se ti toga :)
<ivoks> nemas se tu cega sjecati
<ivoks> evo ti primjer
<ivoks> zagreb-split; gradjani SR hrvatske skupili novce
<ivoks> pocelo se graditi, pa stalo i nikakvo objasnjenje
<ivoks> suti i trpi
<ivoks> to je samo jedan primjer
<ivoks> u samo jednoj republici
<jelly-home> likewise za zeljeznicki tunel kroz ucku
<Mmike> pazi idijotskog mysqla - importa sa 300k/sec. i onda kazem 'flush tables' i onda nakon 10ak minuta krene sa - 3 MB/sec, jer si je ispraznio transaction logove. o jebote softver.
<jelly-home> al tu je i hrvatska DVAPUT otvarala radove
<Mmike> ivoks, da, pricas o socijalisticko-jugoslavenskim pizdzarijam
<ivoks> pa o tome pricamo
<ivoks> 17:47 < Mmike> za jugoslavije, dok sam ja u pionirima bio, to nije bilo tako
<Mmike> ne, ne pricamo :)
<Mmike> da si katolik, sad bi rekao da se za jugoslavije nije smjelo u crkvu ic na sav glas
<jelly-home> ne bi to rekao jer ne stoji
<ivoks> moglo se, ja sam isao
<Mmike> doci cemo opet do toga da je zarada generator svog zla
<ivoks> ljudi su generator zla
<Mmike> ja mislim da nisu
<ivoks> kako god drustvo postavio
<ivoks> kako god sve bilo poslozeno
<ivoks> opet ce te ljudi sjebat
<jelly-home> ali i generator dobra pa vidi
<ivoks> naravno
<ivoks> to je konstantna borba
<Mmike> u biti je vrlo jednostavno: "Don't be an asshole, be cool".
<ivoks> dok je u kapitalizmu dobro bilo jace od zla, svima je bilo super
<Mmike> samo sto, eto, lakse je reci 'nije to tako jednostavno'
<jelly-home> treba postaviti mrkve i batine tako da se vecini vise isplati biti dobri
<ivoks> dok je u komunizmu bilo vise dobra od zla, svima je bilo super
<ivoks> al kad zlo pocne dominirat, tak svejedno koji sustav imas
<jelly-home> a dal je komunizam, socijalizam ili anarhija nije bitno
<Mmike> treba odjebat banke, za pocetak
<Mmike> prvo im ne dat da posudjuju vise nego sto imaju
<jelly-home> nisu banke same po sebi krive
<Mmike> onda im zabranit valutne klauzule
<ivoks> slutim da cemo opet cuti carobnu rijec island :)
<Mmike> ok 'ljudi koji vode banke' :)
<jelly-home> e.
<ivoks> eto nas opet na - ljudi
<ivoks> ljudi u politici su losi
<ivoks> ljudi u bankama su losi
<Mmike> zasto se bankama dozvoljava da rade sto rade? Banka je u biznisu u kojem - ne moze izgubiti. Nikako.
<Mmike> zasto je to tako?
<ivoks> a ako pitas prosjecnog gradjanina, reci ce ti da je los serviser u RTV servisu, jer mu je naplatio previse
<ivoks> i u biti, ljudi su losi sami po sebi
<ivoks> i dobri
<ivoks> i tako u krug
<ivoks> Mmike: ako je banka u biznisu koji ne moze izgubiti, kak su onda sve ove banke propale? :)
<Mmike> osim onih koje nisu :)
<Mmike> http://patriotpokret.com.hr/?page_id=26 <- wtf?
<Mmike> koiji kufer je 'neduznicki novac'? :)
<Mmike> erm, nekreditni
<ivoks> rjesenje svih problema je unifikacija u jednu drzavu, jedan narod, jednu valutu
<ivoks> i to ce trajati dok ne naletimo na vanzemaljce s kojima bi trgovali
<ivoks> a onda opet sve u k
<ivoks> u biti
<ivoks> ne kuzim zasto mislimo da mozemo promijeniti zakone prirode i fizike
<ivoks> to je jednostavno tako
<Mmike> dvojim da je to rjesenje
<Mmike> brijem da ce se to desiti, prije ili kasnije
<Mmike> al' ne da bi nam bilo bolje, nego da bi nas bolje muzli
<ivoks> a tko bi te muzo
<ivoks> 'oni'
<jelly-home> them
<ivoks> zidove muzu arapi
<ivoks> arape muzu zidovi
<ivoks> nas muze EU i srbi
<ivoks> srbe muze EU i hrvati albanci
<ivoks> eu muze sad i hrvati i srbi
<ivoks> na kraju, samo paranoja stalna jest :)
<ivoks> podsjecas me na jednog poznanika/frenda
<ivoks> lik je toliko zaokupljen razmisljanjima i filozofiranjima i trazenju krivca, da od 8 radnih sati, 7 provede pizdeci i u lovu na vjestice
<ivoks> i onda, kada dobije otkaz, a dobije, opet pizdi da mu je netko drugi kriv
<ivoks> i sjedimo na plazi i on satim prica o urotama, ovome onome
<ivoks> a ne bi nista radio
<ivoks> jer sve ce mu ionako uzeti
<ivoks> shvacas kaj zelim reci?
<ivoks> op... cm 10.1 nightly
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> ja radim 12 sati dnevno, barem :)
<Mmike> nekad i 14 :)
<Mmike> to sto imam vremena jos se bavit svim i svacim je moj problem, rekao bih :)
<ivoks> pa velim, niste isti
<ivoks> razlika je sto ti radis, imas i pizdis
<ivoks> a on ne radi, nema i pizdi :)
<Mmike> Hglk dsrmrmt zmw hgzig dliprmt!
<jelly-home> to... nije rot13
<Mmike> Xytu bmnsnsl fsi xyfwy btwpnsl!
<Mmike> eto rot
<Mmike> al' nije 13 :)
<Mmike> jeste igrali machinairum?
<Mmike> o brate mili
<Mmike> lik jedan s kojim radim
<Mmike> mega paranoican
<Mmike> taj svaki tjedan mijenja svoj pgp kljuc!
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nastavnica-odgovorila-uceniku-mioca-oni-koji-ne-znaju-povijest-osudjeni-su-da-je-ponavljaju/653117.aspx
<Mmike> sutradan cemo citati kako je profesorica fizike u miocu nabatinana
<SilverSpace> i kaj sad kad su taj registrar objavili ?? 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, nije bas tocan, fale kneki ljudi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: da
<hbogner> da, fali punac koji je poginuo u ratu
<SilverSpace> vec sam pitao vkadu da mi jedan zazlog navedu kaj im je to trebalo
<hbogner> tj mozda su mu krivo zapisali nesto
<hbogner> u onom ilegalnom je bio
<SilverSpace> oni meni bacaju protu pitanje
<SilverSpace> reko ja ocu odgovor mutavci jedni a ne protuitanje
<SilverSpace> ni oni sami ne znaju sad kaj ce im to 
<hbogner> zabranili daljnje koristenje :D
<SilverSpace> ?
<hbogner> pa smijes samo gledat :D
<hbogner> jesi procitao uvjete koristenja :D
<SilverSpace> mutavci su trebali objaviti % invalida laznih
<SilverSpace> kak ovaj Matic ima 80% bez ranjavanja, a moj frend sa tri metka 25%
<jelly-home> hbogner: sad cekamo da ga netko scrapea i stavi na torrent
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> ona captcha im je spora
<hbogner> za popizdit
<hbogner> dok cekas da refresha...
<Mmike> jebo zsh
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-20
<dodobas> yelko
<MmikeDOMA> joj, da
<Mmike> nekad se osjecam k'o ratnik :)
<dodobas> mysql warrior :)
<ivoks> http://www.zkahlina.ca/wp-content/uploads/2009/04/get_slika_original3.jpg
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da ovoga kod nas vise nema
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/15661_529901813695797_1138855145_n.jpg
<ivoks> kaj mislite, jel to isti lik?
<hbogner_> meni lici na istog
<ivoks> http://www.rba.hr/my/bank/news/news_detail.jsp?news_id=20121218a&language=HR
<ivoks> ajte u 3pm
<ivoks> sto to jos nije automatizirano?
<Mmike> ivoks, mislim da nesmije bit
<hbogner_> ajde dostva pozurite vise, glaaadan
<hbogner_> zvao u 10:47
<Mmike> ajde mysql u pene
<hbogner> stigli nakon 45 minuta
<BotaniCar> yelloooo
<Mmike> hbogner, kaj se uzelo?
<hbogner> cevapi iz mrvica grilla
<hbogner> al tolko sam vec bio gladan da ti nemrem rec kakvi su :D
<hbogner> bilo ok
<Mmike> a, nisi jucer jeo to?
<hbogner> ne, nismo jucer
<BotaniCar> kak dodam nekaj custom u gnome panel? S http://sourceforge.net/projects/nagios-applet/ sam skinul fajle i stavio tamo di upute kazu da stavim , napravio sam i ispunio /etc/nagios-applet.conf datoteku. 
<BotaniCar> kak sad to iskombiniram da mi se pokaze u panelu kao indikator ? 
<dodobas> jos jedan redhat klon -> http://www.rosalab.com/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, gnome2 ili gnome3?
<ivoks> 아니에요
<hbogner> vidje ga, govori korejski
<ivoks> ganja se jo!
<hbogner> vec se privikava na svoju novu domovinu
<ivoks> kaj nam je bdp opet pao?
<hbogner> kad nije padao?
<ivoks> pa u biti...
<ivoks> znas kaj je smijesno
<ivoks> ako pogledas statistiku od 2007...
<ivoks> stopa rasta bdp je padala dok je sanader bio premijer
<ivoks> da bi 2009. dotakla dno
<ivoks> onda kada je kosor bila premijer, stopa pada bdpa se smanjivala
<ivoks> i pred kraj mandata je bdp poceo rasti
<ivoks> dolaskom milanovica, pada jace nego za vrijeme sanadera :)
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/croatia/gdp-growth
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/croatia/gdp-growth-annual
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/croatia/government-external-debt
<ivoks> statistika je porazna za novu vlast
<ivoks> porazna. cak je i hdz bio bolji
<BotaniCar> Mmike: Gnome2 , na kraju sam stavio nagstatmon , ok je.
<Mmike> di si naso gnome2 :/
<BotaniCar> Centos 6.3 ! 
<Mmike> srecom, gnome se opametio i skuzio, pa sad rade plugine koji ce natjerat gnome3 da moze izgledati k'o gnome2 :)
<BotaniCar> Imam GUI ! :) 
<BotaniCar> RAWRWRRRWW
<BotaniCar> e,pazi, i to vrtim u hyper-v virtualki na windowsima 8 ! :) sve integracijske djidje podrzane :) 
<BotaniCar> Opasna s**anja ! :) 
<ivoks> integracijske djidje?
<ivoks> sto? copy paste?
<BotaniCar> to, drivweri za video / mrezu 
<BotaniCar> al da , copy paste je opasno dobar za imat' 
<ivoks> to nisu integracijske djidje, to su osnovne stvari od 2004. :)
<BotaniCar> nish ja ne kazem, osim da sad rade izvrsno :) 
<ivoks> a direktan pristup PCI-u?
<BotaniCar> ? cemu hocu pristupati ? :) 
<BotaniCar> I odakle ? 
<BotaniCar> I zakaj ??
<ivoks> iz virtualke direktno hardveru
<ivoks> zasto? jer je brze
<BotaniCar> mislim, kaj bi konkretno ? 
<ivoks> pristup mrezi
<ivoks> pristup sata kontroleru
<ivoks> pristup cemu god
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yGiRj3RLEnc
<datase> Mmike: Title: Mirko Bačić i VIS Meteori - Gdje si bila Micika?, Views: 14004, Rating: 100.0%
<ivoks> mislim, pitam, jel hyper v to podrzava?
<BotaniCar> ahh, nemam dediciran sata kontroler ili rezervni NIC na ovom stroju  :) Stari moj ! To ti i pricam, stvar radi k'o na amfetaminima, na korisnickoj radnoj stanici :) 
<ivoks> to je nesto sto je danas kljucni featur da se hypervisor moze zvati hypervisorom
<Mmike> pa, ak je samo za testiranje, who cares
<ivoks> koju mreznu emulira?
<ivoks> ako je za testiranje, slazem se
<BotaniCar> radi direktan pristup NICu , recimo, al ne sjedim za serverskim windowsima :(
<ivoks> al pricati o integraciji... :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: koju mreznu vidi tvoj guest os?
<BotaniCar> kao i dedicirani sata/esata kontroler kojem mozes direkt pristupiti .. 
<BotaniCar> ceksec
<BotaniCar> Digital Equipment Corporation DECchip 21140 [FasterNet]
<ivoks> :)))
<ivoks> javim ti se kad se prestanem smijati
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> taj hyper-v je cijelo desetljece iza kvm-a
<ivoks> emulira dec karticu
<BotaniCar> Ali mi dodje s windowsima, i radi iz prve, super :) 
<ivoks> pa neke distre ni nemaju taj driver vise :)
<ivoks> radi, ali performanse su koma
<ivoks> koji cpu vidis?
<BotaniCar> onaj koji je ( i5 2500k ,  s sva 4 corea)
<BotaniCar> odnosno, koliko dam virtualki
<ivoks> i, vidis sve feature procesora?
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, kak ti mogu izlistati featureset za cpu ? 
<ivoks> grep flags /proc/cpuinfo 
<BotaniCar> http://pastebin.com/XZMfvRCK
<ivoks> dakle, poneke feature ima
<BotaniCar> :) 
<ivoks> na nivou p4 :)
<BotaniCar> win ! 
<ivoks> nema vmx :/
<BotaniCar> al gle, sve je to neusporedivo s necim drugim :) Ja vrtim virtualnilinux na zadnjoj inacici Microsoftovog desktop OS-a. Pristojno, i u podrzanoj konfiguraciji :) 
<hbogner> evo ti p4 cpu : http://pastebin.com/PSZuP0D7
<ivoks> zasto ti je to fascinantno?
<BotaniCar> Kajaznam, fasciniran sam time kad nekaj dela kak treba , nemas pojma kak malo toga vidim u danu :) :) 
<ivoks> hbogner: dobro si me podsjetio, ovaj nema ni acpi ni apic :)
<hbogner> to je cpu iz 2003. ili prije
<ivoks> ah, ima apic
<ivoks> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm dca sse4_1 lahf_lm dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority
<ivoks> ovo je cpu iz 2007.
<ivoks> flags		: fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni pclmulqdq dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx smx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 x2apic popcnt tsc_deadline_timer aes xsave avx lahf_lm ida arat epb xsaveopt pln pts dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<ivoks> ovo iz 2011.
<hbogner> ivoks, pastebin :D
<hbogner> spameru
<BotaniCar> *prd*
<ivoks> ne da mi se :)
<hbogner> grep flags /proc/cpuinfo
<hbogner> flags           : fpu vme de pse tsc msr pae mce cx8 apic sep mtrr pge mca cmov pat pse36 clflush dts acpi mmx fxsr sse sse2 ss ht tm pbe syscall nx rdtscp lm constant_tsc arch_perfmon pebs bts rep_good nopl xtopology nonstop_tsc aperfmperf pni dtes64 monitor ds_cpl vmx est tm2 ssse3 cx16 xtpr pdcm pcid sse4_1 sse4_2 popcnt lahf_lm arat dtherm tpr_shadow vnmi flexpriority ept vpid
<hbogner> 2012
<hbogner> i5
<BotaniCar> u glavnom, ivoks, 'oces rec da KVM posluzuje windows guest bolje nego hyper-v linux ? :)
<ivoks> to sam si i mislio
<ivoks> hyper-v je ubacio 'hypervisor'
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da
<ivoks> BotaniCar: hocu reci da kvm bolje posluzuje windows nego hyper-v taj isti windows
<BotaniCar> !!!!!!!!! e'o ruke :)
<dodobas> jeji... http://playnice.ly/blog/2010/05/05/a-fast-fuzzy-full-text-index-using-redis/
<ivoks> hyper-v je ko virtualbox
<ivoks> ok za po doma, smijesno za server :)
<Mmike> -msg hbogner e
<hbogner> Mmike, ?
<Mmike> kreten
<hbogner>  - i /
<dodobas> Mmike: ti si kuul :P
<Mmike> idijot
<hbogner> ma soljepio je vec od posla
<hbogner> *osljepio
<Mmike> kernel 3.2 ima cudan nacin racunanja load averageta
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/525116_10200205626323845_1140704629_n.jpg
<hbogner> ci se ti bavis :D
<ivoks> pa znas kaj
<ivoks> gledam vanjski dug, gledam gdp, gledam prosjecne place...
<ivoks> sve je djelovalo bolje za vrijeme kosorice
<ivoks> izvukla se iz daleko vecih govana
<ivoks> a ovi, tutleki, beskicmenjaci
<Mmike> http://www.liveleak.com/view?i=346_1355401489
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/croatia-car-registrations.png?s=croatiacarreg&d1=20040101&d2=20121231
<ivoks> ovo je najbolji pokazatelj drustva
<ivoks> sve ide u kurac, a broj registriranih auti iz godine u godinu raste
<ivoks> naravno, dok nije dosla totalna panika
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/croatia-productivity.png?s=croatiapro&d1=20020101&d2=20121231
<ivoks> bahahahahaha
<rut> eto je . ukrala net :P
<alice__> nisaaaam ja sam dobra cura :) 
<rut> aha ... dobra na optimi
<alice__> to ti se samo čini
<alice__> s drugog kompa sam :P 
<ivoks> znaci, sve radi?
<alice__> radi :D 
<ivoks> super
<alice__> hvala ti za pomoć :D
<ivoks> np
<rut> cura probija wep ko iz sale :)
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5Ok5oxcFng
<datase> Mmike: Title: Oblivion- Present for the king ,5k watermelons + Fireballs, Views: 44779, Rating: 97.43316%
<ivoks> bio sam jucer na stand up comedy of ivana sarica
<ivoks> veli lik..
<ivoks> dosli vanzemaljci, stavili nas na zemlju
<ivoks> zapalili joint i gledaju budale sto rade
<ivoks> jedan se tako napusio, pa kroz razglas veli 'de, mosije, aj si ubij sina'
<ivoks> a drugi, 'ajmo zapalit grm pa pricati iz grma'
<ivoks> i tak napuseni, jedan provali 'jel netko pise ovo? ovo ce bit jebena knjiga'
<ivoks> veli us patent office da applov pinch to zoom patent vise to nije
<ivoks> http://www.siliconvalley.com/ci_22227251/u-s-patent-office-rejects-apples-pinch-zoom
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/598568_10151255259074193_2026245712_n.jpg
<Mmike> lol :)
<ivoks> Sales of previously owned US homes rose in November to their highest level in three years, as the US recovery continues to gather pace.
<ivoks> nezaposlenost u SAD-u na najnizoj razini u zadnje 4 godine
<ivoks> 7,7%
<ivoks> a cini se kako se i englezi sramezljivo oporavljaju
<ivoks> slovacima ide super
<ivoks> poljaci nisu ni imali krizu
<ivoks> austrijanci su u super stanju
<ivoks> litva, latvija, island se oporavljaju, ali su toliko pali da ce im trebati cijelo desetljece da se vrate tamo gdje su bili
<Hrki> u cemu je onda problem kod nas?
<ivoks> ljenost
<ivoks> nesposobnost
<Hrki> neznam bas, ja sam sljako preko ljeta u jednoj finoj firmi, kao student, satnica mi je bila 25kuna, decki su se zaposlili sa diplomom i dogovorili satnicu 26kn
<Mmike> grcka se isto super oporavlja
<Mmike> a bogami i italija
<Hrki> sve ovisi o sreci i poslodavcu
<Mmike> cujem da su spanjolska i portugal isto vrlo dobro
<Hrki> ako je firma sposobna i sve stima, biti ce ok
<Mmike> irci kaskaju, ali isto im ide super
<Mmike> engleska, skotska, cvatu
<Mmike> fracnuska tu isto nekako
<Hrki> ali sto su direktori nesposobni to nije problem radnika
<Mmike> a i njemacka je jebacki jaka :)
<Mmike> ivoks, odakle ti cupas te informacije? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: http://epp.eurostat.ec.europa.eu/tgm/table.do?tab=table&init=1&plugin=1&language=en&pcode=tec00115
<Hrki> pogledaj problem 3.maja, propadaju, a sad znam da su zaposlili mladu ekipu i produzili im ugovore za stalno
<Hrki> pa di tu ima smisla, a za par godina im budu morali isplatiti otpremnine
<Hrki> neposobni menađeri i direktori
<Hrki> radnici su najmanji problem
<Hrki> zasto nas onda cijene svabe, sto se tice radisnosti
<Hrki> pa nece on cigle trpat, on ce radit intelektualni posao
<Mmike> prokleti porn.com
<Hrki> sta te muci tamo :D
<dodobas> ste znali da postoji eu cookie policy :)
<BotaniCar> kaj rade oni ? :) 
<Hrki> dokaz o tome sta sam pricao da su vodeci debili je sto su pustili ovog lika na hrt-u (https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=042PCQ01kNk) koji je o linuxu rekao ovo https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L76kgMydPEc
<Hrki> sve sami sabani, nije ni cudo da sve propada...
<Hrki> frajer koji tvrdi da viruse detektira defraggerom :D
<ivoks> Hrki: pa nisu radnici problem
<ivoks> taman i da jesu, moze ih se otpustiti
<ivoks> problema ima vise
<rut> kako nisu ? pa mi smo ljen narod . niko nista ne radi . 
<ivoks> kada bi problem bio samo jedan, lako bi se rijesio
<rut> sto se cudimo ko pura dreku onda ???
<ivoks> jedan od najvecih problema je nepostojanje tradicije drzavnosti
<ivoks> dugo dugo dugo smo bili pod tudjom upravom
<ivoks> kao takvi, gledali smo kako vlasniku dati sto manje
<ivoks> to ti udje u 'gene', pa ne mozes to samo tako preko noci iskljuciti
<ivoks> stoga i danas gledamo samo kako bi prevarili vladara, kojeg smo ovaj put sami odabrali
<rut> ivoks . bolje da su nam drugi gazde jer sami cemo sve prodat .. sjebat .. unistit 
<ivoks> to snalazenje i muljanje, kako je dio kulture, prenosi se na sve
<ivoks> tako muljas i na poslu
<rut> zalosno al istinito
<ivoks> onda ti dolazi problem prelaska iz socijalizma u kapitalizam
<ivoks> sto samo po sebi i nije tako tragicno
<ivoks> ono sto je tragicno je nacin na koji se eokonomijom upravljalo do tad, sto nema veze s onime sto se sad radi
<ivoks> tada smo radili tocno odredjene proizvode i imali sigurno trziste, bili oni kvalitetni ili ne
<ivoks> i kupovali smo tudje proizvode, bili oni kvalitetni ili ne
<ivoks> sada toga vise nema, sada je kvaliteta mjerilo, a ne dogovorene kvote
<ivoks> i tu se mi jos nismo snasli
<ivoks> i tu se ne mogu snaci ljudi koji su upravljali u dogovrenoj ekonomiji
<ivoks> trebaju novi ljudi, koji su spremni riskirati
<ivoks> rizik u prethodnom uredjenju nije postojao, sve se unaprijed znalo
<rut> ivoks ti si za sabor 
<ivoks> i sve to skupa je rezultiralo najvecim problemom, po meni - pesimizmom
<rut> fulao si zanimanje
<rut> tamo bi se bolje uklopio
<ivoks> nisam, zaradjujem vise nego saborski zastupnik :)
<rut> da al radis 
<rut> a u saboru ne radis i imas 
<ivoks> pa da, nije mi problem raditi
<rut> meni je 
<rut> to je taj mentalitet
<ivoks> ja volim nesto napraviti
<ivoks> podize ti ego :)
<rut> ma necemo sad o jabukama i kruskama
<rut> jel jelly ziv ?
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/380656_10151103270757574_1404460074_n.jpg
<ivoks> pre smijesno
<rut> odlicnaaaaa
<ivoks> koji strah u ocima
<hbogner> Mmike, si tu?
<hbogner> evo ja sad dosao doma
<jelly-home> rut: je
<Hrki> ivoks: ono sta si prico o pesimizmu, pa tako i je jer kod 80% tvrtki nema napretka zbog rada
<Hrki> i kako ce ljudi radit sa osmijehom kad znaju da nece napredovati, da je vec sve namijesteno i da sin/necak preuzimaju iako su nesposobni
<Hrki> jedan moj kolega radi vani na platformi, prvo mu je bila placa 28000kn, za mjesec dana rada i mjesec odmora
<Hrki> jako se trudio, sad ima 50000kn po mjesecu, a opet jedan radi a jedan ne radi
<Hrki> daj mi reci kod kojeg mozes takav napredak ostvarit kod nasih poslodavaca?
<Hrki> kako se dogovoris za placu, takva ti i bude, mozda nesto sitno naraste, alo to je sve malo
<rut> daj pitaj tog svog kolegu jer trebaju radnike 
<rut> *jel
<Hrki> to ti je sve preko veze, njega stari ubo
<Hrki> fizicki rad, 12h, radis 28 dana bez prestanka
<Hrki> i onda si doma 28
<Hrki> nije ni njima lako, ali te fino isplate :D
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-21
<dodobas> yeloaaa
<Mmike> mlj
<BotaniCar1> pasmater, zakaj se ja uvijek probudim :) Digel sam se u 4.30 i pikam neku android igricu :) 
<hbogner> jutro
<BotaniCar1> o/
<hbogner> zijev
<Mmike> ja sam se danas jedva digao
<Mmike> kasni upgrade jedno 40ak minuta :)
<hbogner> kaj mozak imao memory dump
<dodobas> Mmike: ovo ce ti vjerojatno biti fora... http://security.stackexchange.com/questions/25684/how-can-i-explain-sql-injection-without-technical-jargon#answer-25710
<Mmike> ha, ste culi
<Mmike> nasa potvrdila
<Mmike> danas oko 16:30 ce sunce polagano poceti nestajati
<Mmike> tako da ce oko 17 biti mrak
<dodobas> Mmike: u kojoj vremenskoj zoni ? :)
<dodobas> 16:30 PST/UTC/...
<Mmike> nasoj, dakako
<Mmike> http://xkcd.com/327/
<Mmike> ovo uvijek zakon jest ;)
<hbogner> Mmike, kak bus ti nazval svoje male majkove?
<hbogner> ili majkice D:
<hbogner> btw, ruter je samnom u autu
<Mmike> dodobas, odlican!
<Mmike> hbogner, e, megakul. mozemo i rucka mozda skupa odradit ak cu imat vremena, moram sa vozacem vidjet :)
<hbogner> bumo vidli, sef je reko da nas danas vodi na jelo i pilo, tak da neznam kad ej to tocno
<hbogner> budem ovdje
<dodobas> hbogner: idete u pekaru preko puta, samo on ce s autom :)
<hbogner> ha ha ha, iskreno neznam, vidjet cemo :D
<hbogner> al rekao je da cemo sjest, jel to na klupicu u parku il negdje na toplo...
<hbogner> ja ponio domace rakije danas pa ako trteba ko neki kroner cu na klupi, samo moram skanicl nabavit
<Mmike> rakijaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<Mmike> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<Mmike> :)
<hbogner> hmm, kako iz sublime text2 poslati print?
<hbogner> neveidim print opciju :D
<hbogner> sad nesto radim s popisom ljudi i adresama i palo mi nesto na pamet
<hbogner> kako je nasa drzava zaostala
<hbogner> promjenis adresu stanovanja na muriji, i kaj onda?
<dodobas> hbogner: nema... :)
<hbogner> kamo sve moras odnjeti potvrdu o promjeni adrese?
<hbogner> dodobas, to sam i mislio :d
<hbogner> jel moras sam svuda nosit potvrdu? na zdravstveno, mirovinsko, ...
<hbogner> ja sad petljam po gruntovnici i katastru gdje su zapisane adrese, al pitanje od kad je to
<hbogner> i jesu ti jos zivi ljudi
<hbogner> kako bi sve bilo jednostavnije kad bi to bilo moguce spojit
<hbogner> da bar postoji neki jedinstveni identifikator :D
<hbogner> i da bar to imamo u nakakvim bazama :D
<dodobas> hbogner: pazi sto pricas... obitelji informaticara su se prehraile na 'objedinjavaju' podataka
<dodobas> ne mozes to samo tako spojiti... pa umrijet ce od gladi
<hbogner> oces rec "uhljebile"
<hbogner> a ne prehranile
<dodobas> informaticka mafija ce ti pokucati na port...
<dodobas> i onda 'cao djaci'...
<hbogner> he he he
<dodobas> ne filtiranje korisnickog unos je biznis samo takav... imas sto popravljati podatke... godinama...
<dodobas> to je klasicna fora
<hbogner_> etko ko sto si reko
<hbogner_> odmah me izbacilo
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-e-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/398549_10151300610924670_1794835838_n.jpg
<ivoks> 550 5.7.1 Service unavailable; 
<ivoks> Client host [176.9.65.19] blocked using Blocklist 1, mail from IP banned; To request removal from this list please forward this message to delist@messagin
<ivoks> g.microsoft.com and include your ip address 176.9.65.19 .
<ivoks> koja mutava kompanija
<ivoks> nitko drugi nije blacklistao
<ivoks> niti se slao spam
<ivoks> i jos posalje 550! umjesto 540
<ivoks> koji kreteni
<hbogner> eh da ivoks sjetio se tebe i mikronisa, sad mi ih automatski baca u spšam :D
<hbogner> da su mutavi to je, forsira mi restart
<hbogner> a ja to sad nezelim
<hbogner> grrr
<ivoks> kretenski servis
<Mmike> koristiti windowse i bunit se na restart je k'o voziti traktor i buniti se sto nece nit 100 potegnit na ravnom :)
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9yHl24QynOM
<datase> hbogner: Title: traktor racing volvo terror, Views: 9141230, Rating: 98.673926%
<hbogner> wwo, mikronis, nije otiao u spam :D
<ivoks> Thank you for your delisting request SRX1190940134ID. Your ticket was received on (Dec 21 2012 08:25 AM UTC) and will be responded to within 24 hours.
<ivoks> Our team will investigate the IP address that you have requested to be removed from our blocklist. If for any reason we are not able to remove your IP address, one of our technical support representatives will respond to you with additional information.
<ivoks> pazi ti kretene
<ivoks> pazi ti ovo
<ivoks> To: "ante;karamatic"@master.grad.hr
<ivoks> From: Microsoft Customer Support <OLSRV.FOPE.WW.00.EN.WIP.BOM.TS.T01.DLS.ST.EM@css.one.microsoft.com>
<ivoks> omg
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ti zbilja koristis neke njihove servise? :D
<ivoks> pa ono... sretno :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: 'njihove' ? sorry, nis' bil pri ircu, pogubil sam se
<BotaniCar> Aha, MS , da ! Super su, presuper :) 
<BotaniCar> Al, meni je kojesta super, tebi mozda nebi bili 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisu super, ne kenjaj :) znas i sam da nisu super, al' te placaju da pricas da su super
<Mmike> k'o sto ivoka placaju da prica da je unity super
 * Mmike hides
<BotaniCar> Mmike: placaju me kurac, na 90% svega vrtim linux. Onima kaj ih trose su super. mene boli dupe,ako radi. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, znas da desetljece mantram da me libo tuki u kakvom terminalu tipkam, ako je korisnik sretan :) 
<BotaniCar> Linux mudzahedinski propovjednici me nece isprovocirati ! 
<BotaniCar> Niste gori od Clarion programera, a oni su pokusali :)
<Mmike> ja samo komentiram tvoje 'ms je super'
<BotaniCar> pa kad je  :) 
<Mmike> je, za odigrat far cry, half life, mozda upalit neki dobar muzicki editor, i to :)
<Mmike> al' za ostalo, jad i bijeda
<BotaniCar> Imaju sve, sve njihovo vise manje dela super skup jedno s drugim ; ljudi kaj trose MS koji im ja drzim zadovoljni .. kaj oces vise :) 
<BotaniCar> I, fakat si smijesan s tim jalom na to kaj nemres farcry zavrtit u wineu :) 
<Mmike> nemaju sve, ne dela, najcesce , kosta para :)
<BotaniCar> Daj si kupi playstation i zaboravi windowse zauvijek :) 
<Mmike> nije to jal, to je cinjenica
<Mmike> doduse, nisam probao s novim winetom
<Mmike> mogao bi raditi!
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> ajmo se baciti u praznicke vode: gori od Clarion programera, a oni su pokusali :)
<Mmike> erh
<BotaniCar> Aha, tebe jebe kaj bi netko paru za rad :) Ne da mi se o tom :9 
<Mmike> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z4B7XvjCvbU
<Mmike> to :)
<datase> Mmike: Title: TBF - Smak Svita  (Music Video with Lyrics), Views: 63290, Rating: 98.82064%
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne, ne jebe me to, sam mislim da su windows korisnici (cast iznimkama) tulci, jer imaju jednako dobra, ako ne i bolja rjesenja koja su - besplatna
<BotaniCar> Nnemrem ja krajsvjetarit, imam jos 12-13 godina kredita za stan 
<BotaniCar> nek priceka
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo besplatno ako moram nekaj znat o tome :) Klik, klik, dela :) 
<BotaniCar> Idem smotat motku , pa da znam da vise nemam smjese i bok :) 
<BotaniCar> usput, kam ces za novu ? :D
<Mmike> opla
<Mmike> doma si?
<Mmike> zakaj ne zovs!
<Mmike> mozemo zajedno radit od doma i smotavat smotke :)
<Mmike> i bacat motke :)
<Mmike> nemam pojma
<Mmike> na glup dan pada, pa nisam nista izorganiziravao
<Mmike> srecom, ne radim za novu
<Mmike> radim za bozic i badnjak
<hbogner> eto iducih mjeseci cu se vise druzit s postgresql-om :D
<hbogner> tj 95% da je pgsql, imam za sad na izbor
<hbogner> prostorna baza podataka
<BotaniCar> Delam od doma jer briju da imam mononukleozu, nemremo dijelit motku dok me ne oslobode optuzbe :) Da ti ne bi dao poklon za bozich .D
<BotaniCar> El ti plate opasno kaj delas za blagdan ? 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: zakaj imas posla s bazama ? 
<Mmike> http://www.endofworld.net/
<Mmike> so cool :)
<BotaniCar> hbogner: bez' ood toga :) 
<Mmike> http://www.buzzfeed.com/daves4/the-25-funniest-autocorrects-of-2012
<Mmike> lolollololo :0
<civija> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7jHRJhf1wUg&feature=youtu.be&noredirect=1 :)
<datase> civija: Title: Nezavisni intelektualci // Plus Hrvatske, Views: 14058, Rating: 98.4466%
<Mmike> hbogner, kad bi tebi pasalo da dodjem, oko 14-15, je'l to ok? di si lpociran ti?
<hbogner> BotaniCar, prostorne baze podataka, gis
<hbogner> geodezija
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.openstreetmap.org/?mlat=45.79247&mlon=15.94657&zoom=17&layers=M
<hbogner> citiram ChuS: pazite di parkirate https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/430912_10151310041783544_420401963_n.jpg
<hbogner> Mmike, ChuS te pozdravlja
<Mmike> hbogner, reci joj 'fala kurcu da su se kamere pocele koristiti za nesto normalno'
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> hbogner, brace cvilidretica, koji broj?
<hbogner> 3
<hbogner> tu nam ured
<hbogner> ako budem drugdej jaVIM
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> oko 14ice racunaj
<hbogner> ok
<budz0r> Mmike: bok, i dalje mislis da ce troll odustat?
<Mmike> budz0r, pre malo je poruka za zajebanciju s time
<Mmike> just ignore
<Mmike> delete
<Mmike> najgore mi kad se moram derat na suradnike
<Mmike> jer su lijencine :/
<BotaniCar> lazes, zivis za to 
<BotaniCar> ujutro se ustajes u nadi da ces nekom moci sjebati dan
<BotaniCar> pricali su mi o tebi ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Cuo sam i da hrces ! 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> tu nemrem nist rec kontra toga :)
<BotaniCar> To je u stvari bila i jedina ozbiljna zamjerka,a  tu nemres nish  :( 
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> BotaniCar: kak ti moze biti super
<ivoks> ja posaljem mail s adrese ivoks@grad.hr
<ivoks> a oni odgovore na "ante;karamatic"@master.grad.hr
<ivoks> koliko ti servis mora biti sjeban da ne zakljuci kako je poslao na neispravnu adresu
<ivoks> bas cu im odgovoriti da za nekoga tko si umislja da zna odrzavati blacklistu, pokazuju totalno nepoznavanje ispravnih adresa e-poste
<BotaniCar> Ahh, kuzim, los proizvod i los administrator - isto je 
<SilverSpace> dan
<BotaniCar> o/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hebote rakijetina te jos uvijek ceka :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: kakve imas rakije ? :)
<obruT> neki dan naletih bas na dobru sljivu, uff :)
<Mmike> http://dev.kayako.com/browse/SWIFT-1999
<Mmike> koje je taj Kayako smece
<Mmike> to je uzas :/
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/veledrogerije-kriticno-ne-znam-kako-cemo-isporucivati-robu-ne-placamo-dobavljacima-jer-nama-drzava-ne-placa/653465.aspx
<Mmike> ovo je, actually, puno gore nego sto tu pise
<dodobas> yellok
<StephenS> end of the world?
<hbogner> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z0GFRcFm-aY
<datase> hbogner: Title: R.E.M. - It's The End Of The World, Views: 6336703, Rating: 98.76138%
<Mmike> hbogner, ja cu krenut sad skoro, to ok?
<hbogner> za par minuta ok
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-snc6/10081_4598852002917_1846973114_n.jpg
<Mmike> pa treba mi jedno 25 do tebe
<ivoks> mmiketu jao
<ivoks> kako si bio mrsav
<ivoks> a i kosu si imao
<hbogner> ok
<hbogner> taman frajer iz osiguranja za procjenu stete od poplave dosao pa sma morao printat tablice
<ivoks> And, considering that you are in email business, you should at least know that "ante;karamatic"@master.grad.hr is not a valid email, but your system keeps sending emails to that address. I wonder how reliable your blacklisting service is, considering that your system doesn't know what is a legit email.
<StephenS> bre bre
<hbogner> vrijeme za ic jest i pit
<hbogner> pozdrav
<Mmike> ivoks, su ti pricali nazad?
<ivoks> Mmike: nisu jos
<ivoks> pitao sam ih i zasto je bio blacklistan
<Mmike> bas me zanima sto ce ti reci
<Mmike> hrpa debila je tamo, rekao bih
<ivoks> moguce
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> to je krasno
<ivoks> kad te ljudi zovu da im nisi ispostavio racun
<Mmike> da, meni se to desi nekad :)
<Mmike> rijetko, doduse, al' :)
<Mmike> nego, ugodno iznenadjen, 2 nova klijenta nasao, i oba placaju na vrijeme, bez pogovora :) 
<ivoks> fino
<ivoks> e, kad se ispostavlja racun van
<ivoks> tekst mora biti na hrvatskom i cijena mora biti izrazena u kunama
<ivoks> a pdv?
<Mmike> 0
<ivoks> nda
<Mmike> moras imat iskazan PDV na racunu, kao i stopu
<ivoks> napisao sam ja u eurima
<Mmike> al' stopa je 0, i iznos je 0
<Mmike> e?
<Mmike> nene
<ivoks> prolazilo je do sad
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> sta?
<Mmike> racun koji ide van nije u kunama
<Mmike> nego u valuti u kojoj ce ti platit
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> i PDV je 0% = 0 eura/dolara/drahmi/kenijskih silinga
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> di je bed onda? :)
<ivoks> pa htio sam samo potvrdu
<Mmike> eto ti je  :)
<weshmashian> \o
<ivoks> weshmashian: eh
<ivoks> onda je problem ipak bio u adapteru
<ivoks> nije radio
<weshmashian> ah, kul
<weshmashian> znaci, izbjegavat to :)
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> mada ne znam kak to mogu sjebat...
<weshmashian> pa, jednostavno :D
<weshmashian> izgleda
<ivoks> ste vidli ono pitanje
<weshmashian> znaci, lemilica ftw
<ivoks> 6-1x0+2/2
<weshmashian> 5?
<ivoks> i dok kuzim ekipu koja odgovara sa 1, ajde, ne znaju redoslijed operacija
<ivoks> nije mi jasna ekipa koja kaze 3,5
<weshmashian> nemam pojma po kojoj logici je to 3,5
<ivoks> 6-1 = 5
<ivoks> 5 x 0 = 5
<ivoks> 2/2 = 1
<Mmike> nene
<ivoks> ne
<Mmike> 6+2 = 7
<weshmashian> wut?!
<ivoks> al ekipa brije ovak:
<weshmashian> kak je 6+2=7?! :)
<Mmike> krivo tipkam :)
<Mmike> 5+2 :)
<ivoks> 5 x 0 + 2 = 7 / 2 = 3,5
<ivoks> 1x 0 = 0
<ivoks> 2/2 = 1
<ivoks> i onda je to 6-0+1
<ivoks> dakle, 7
<Mmike> 6-1 = 5, x0 = 5 (kaj iksnula, mislim, kaj), + 2 = 7 /2 = 3,5
<weshmashian> gaddemit, uvijek me predznak sjebe -.-
 * weshmashian je ionak glup, tak da nema veze
<ivoks> al... 5x0=5 :D
<Mmike> 6-0 + 1 = 7
<ivoks> i jos su mi jaci ovi...
<Mmike> pa da, 5x0 = 5, mislim, kaj ti je iksnula? :) to se ignorira :)
<ivoks> 6-0+1=5
<ivoks> jer kao, nula se ignorira, jer je nula
<ivoks> pa je to onda 6-+1
<ivoks> a - i + daju -
<ivoks> pa je 6-1
<ivoks> citas i ne vjerujes
<weshmashian> eto, ne vjerujem, al' s druge strane, drzo sam 7 sati edukacija danas tak da ne znam ni kak se zovem :)
<ivoks> Ellen van Vliet 6-1=5x0=5+2=7:2=3,5 toch
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Frank Pagliaro OMG, put brackets around the 1x0 and the 2/2. do them first, then 6-(1x0)+(2/2) = 6-0+1 = 6-1 = 5
<ivoks> ovaj covjek ima djecu, to je ono najtuznije
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dZbIu6eLQh4
<datase> ivoks: Title: Zoran Å prajc se kraljevski 'posrao' na smak svijeta 21.12.2012., Views: 909, Rating: 99.34426%
<Mmike> tek na serveru vidim koliko je SSD munja od munje
<Mmike> imam 180MB/sec konstantnog citanja i pisanja, mysql mi radi, sphinx rekreira indexe, i jos tjeram innobackupex, slave ne zapinje nit malo, nemam lockova, nemam nicega
<Mmike> na desktopu se to nekak, ne osjeti tak jako, neznam :)
<ivoks> osjeti se osjeti
<Mmike> u biti, imas pravo
<ivoks> jebemti bozic
<ivoks> i blagdane
<ivoks> sad ce mi placa kasnit tjedan dana
<ivoks> http://www.petapixel.com/2012/12/20/frozen-camera-what-a-dslr-looks-like-when-shooting-in-a-25c-environment/
<ivoks> http://youtu.be/i3_YFwUJ2J8
<datase> ivoks: Title: End Of The World Prank!, Views: 329856, Rating: 97.32368%
<SilverSpace> obruT: sljiva i loza :) pitaj Mmike kakva je ja nisam probao 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, zakaj?
 * Mmike dobije placu 3ceg
<jelly-home> stigla arm igracka nakon tri mjeseca
<Mmike> weeeeeeeeeeeee
<Mmike> koja?
<jelly-home> MK802, usb stick sa androidom i bootanjem cegagod sa microsd-a
<jelly-home> single core ARMv7, Mali400 za 3D
<SilverSpace> opa
<jelly-home> koja sranja index objavljuje, to su strahi
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: nemaoj tako i pazi da te ne cuje Mmike  :)
<Mmike> pa, jedina nezavisna novina
<Mmike> sad ak mi jelenu rozgu das
<Mmike> ili bilo koji fun/xmag/black clanak
<Mmike> onda jebemu sve :)
<Mmike> jelly, aj sad, share sranje
<jelly-home> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/medijski-bojovnici/653509.aspx pazi ovo, umjesto da komentira Vrdoljaka koji je sjedio u fotelji, oni idu pljuvati po novinarstvu i propagandi za vrijeme rata
<jelly-home> pa dobro jutro da je bila propaganda -- tome mediji i sluze za vrijeme rata, da ujedine i pripreme narod
<Mmike> ali
<Mmike> ironija?
<Mmike> mislim, pljuje po vrdoljaku
<Mmike> plus, to je klauski
<Mmike> specifican covac :)
<Mmike> u zivo skroz zanimljiv lik
<Mmike> malo debilan se cini, al' u biti opce nije
<jelly-home> taj lik je drugi podnaslov na pocetnoj stranici
<ivoks> jel netko slagao wds?
<jelly-home> ne, al bi trebao skoro
<ivoks> imam dva ista AP-a
<ivoks> pa ne znam trebaju li oba biti u WDS modu ili kak
<SilverSpace> ma novinarstvo ako se to kod nas tak moze zvati 
<SilverSpace> kak su skocili svi na "kaj nas se spijunira pa to je sramota?" ko da su svete krave 
<SilverSpace> u povijesti pod krinkom novinara su i izvedene najvece spujunaze
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> 8portni switch, nemam mjesta vise
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pa kaj sve imas pristekano :)
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> svoj stroj, zenin stroj, wireless ruter, storage server, printer, voip telefon
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> to je ono kaj vidim :)
<Mmike> trebo bi imat 3 rupe prazne
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da i misolovku imas prikopcanu na mrezu :)
<SilverSpace> na stolu di mi je mis klatko ko staklo jos malo pa ce doci do iverice
<Mmike> aha, jos jedan server, ugasen
<Mmike> i jedan neiskoristen kabl
<rut> ivoks samo jedan je u wds-u
<Mmike> http://busybox.net/~aldot/mkfs_stride.html <- sto je tu 'number of filesystem blocks'?
<Mmike> tj, di/kako nadjem taj info
<Mmike> ok
<Mmike> a sad se pravimo da nisam to pitao
<BotaniCar> Kaj ti to nije isti kurac kao block size dok formatiras disk u windowsima , ili dok kazes dd-u kaj i kak da kopira ? 
<Mmike> kao sto sam rekao
<Mmike> ajmo ignorirati to pitanje :)
<Mmike> btw, porn.com trenutno radi samo na 3 slavea :)
<Mmike> sto ti je tjuning, i malo rewriteanja SQLa :)
<BotaniCar> GLUP SAM, MISLIO SAM DA NAS KUDIS STO TI NE ODGOVARAMO :) 
<BotaniCar> i caps mi je strgan
<BotaniCar> na koliko si slejvova to imao do sad ? 
<Mmike> 12 :)
<Mmike> i 4 odvojena sphinx servera
<Mmike> sad ce imat 10 slaveova s tim da su sphinxevi na mysqlovima
<Mmike> na 4 'jaca'
<Mmike> jer, kao, 'planning to grow'
<Mmike> nije samo porn.com gore, nego i 'hostedtubes'
<Mmike> jedno 40k raznih sajtova, koji su u biti isti drek, samo engine generira drugi template, ovisi na koju domenu odes
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> Rasprave ati i nvidia fanboja su veca paraolimpijada nego nase uobicajene linux vs windows sesije. 
<Mmike> nvidia, naravno
<Mmike> pod atijem wine ne radi dobro :)
<BotaniCar> Eo, jedna linija, i ja se vec osjecam kao da sam paralitik cijelog zivota :) I ti si jos dobar, bar si usage scenario dao :) 
<BotaniCar> 'ATI je bolji jer je AMD to kupio, sigurno bolje radi s svim procesorima' :) 
<BotaniCar> ceksad, sad ja to moram probati :) Kaj ne dela u uajnu, pod atijem ? De neku igru brzo reci :) 
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F4vST6_clnA
<datase> Mmike: Title: Pablo Francisco - Ecstacy at Techno Club, Views: 11205100, Rating: 97.718906%
<Mmike> rfactor :)
<BotaniCar> rfactor it is ! :) 
<BotaniCar> ma cekaj sad, kaj moram kupiti rfactor ? 
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> imas demo
<Mmike> imas torrente
<BotaniCar> demo ? i don't do demo, and whhhen i do, it's on someone's else wife ! 
<BotaniCar> Idem torrentat , 1Gb download 
<BotaniCar> mrmlj, koji torrent klijent za ljunixe ? 
<SilverSpace> transmission je ok
<BotaniCar> ima za centos ? 
<BotaniCar> oo, ima
<BotaniCar> thx
<SilverSpace> naravno
<SilverSpace> ima za sve 
<SilverSpace> nema da nema
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja ga ne mogu natjerati da mi radi na Rpi
<BotaniCar> Tebi nikaj ne dela na RPiu :)
<SilverSpace> xbmc radi
<SilverSpace> kaj mi je najvaznije
<SilverSpace> poslje nove godine narucujem jos jedan sa 512rama
<BotaniCar> Ahh, fino, tak da imas strojcek koji je skoro kao pravi pc, a jednako ne radi kao ni stari RP :) 
<SilverSpace> starog prodam 
<SilverSpace> ma radi 
<SilverSpace> sam kaj ja neznam sloziti :P
<BotaniCar> Ako je samo to, to je prolazna bolest :) 
<SilverSpace> )
<SilverSpace> http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8290/7786126988_fc6a526100.jpg
<SilverSpace> :) Rpi
<BotaniCar> Trenutno imam toliko raspolozivog bandwitha da ce mi se slika otvoriti oko nove godine
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> yes proradio 
<SilverSpace> mada ne znam kaj ce mi 
<SilverSpace> nisam torent pokrenuo bar godinu dana
<BotaniCar> :) Pa dze ti krades softver i filmove  ? DCC ? 
<SilverSpace> softver ?? to nisam skinuo jos i vise
<SilverSpace> film pogledam na strimu
<BotaniCar> cek, ti imas bandwitha da blueray-quolity streamove gledas ? 
<BotaniCar> ja nemam ni za HD :D
<SilverSpace> 720
<SilverSpace> dovoljno mi 
<SilverSpace> nadam se da ovi moji sad postavljaju nove kutije i da ce provuci optiku 
<BotaniCar> 'ovi moji' ? Ja u sesvezama budem imal optiku dok ce svi drugi vec imati zetabitne veze prek mobitela
<SilverSpace> btnet
<SilverSpace> oni na nekim lokacijama imaju optiku 
<SilverSpace> kod mene ne 
<SilverSpace> jos sam na koaks kablu 
<SilverSpace> bakar
<BotaniCar> ja mislim da moj bandwith putuje kroz nekakvo blato :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<StephenS> ja nemam bandwith
<BotaniCar> To mi je nesto s cim se mogu povezati 
<SilverSpace> odoh spat LN
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-22
<weshmashian> \o
<Vlado9A3CY> morning :)
<ivoks> jutro
<ivoks> nije microsoft nista odgovorio :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> hm dropbox mi na ubuntu ne radi
<ivoks> doista je svijetu dosao kraj
<ivoks> 21.12.2012. E17 je i sluzbeno dobio oznaku GA
<ivoks> https://launchpad.net/~efl/+archive/trunk
<ivoks> mogao bi i isprobati :)
<ivoks> heh, pa cak i radi :)
<ivoks> wow... Eterm... brings back memories :)
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> kak sam se navikao na unity
<ivoks> izgubljen sam kad moram toliko misem letiti okolo
<weshmashian> pricekaj kad mmike bude tu pa mu reci :)
<ivoks> pa on koristi kde
<weshmashian> meni je iz nekog razloga kde ruzan
<weshmashian> mozda probam e17
<ivoks> ak ti je kde ruzan, onda ti se ni e17 nece previse svidjeti
<weshmashian> nikad se ne zna
<weshmashian> nekak sam se naviko na openbox :)
<ivoks> uf... openbox
<weshmashian> jedino kaj ima confu u xml-u, iz nekog razloga
<ivoks> to nisam od... 2002. koristio :)
<ivoks> pre blingy mi je e17
<ivoks> mis ima animaciju kada vuces prozor
<ivoks> ima neke super stvari, tipa modovi rada
<ivoks> offline i presentation
<ivoks> presentation iskljuci screensaver, notifikacije i sl.
<ivoks> e16 mi je bio ljepsi
<ivoks> lol
<ivoks> terminology
<ivoks> sekunda za ls
<ivoks> mozda je brze iz e17
<SilverSpace> je je unity zakon kad se naviknes 
<ivoks> je, brze je u e17
<ivoks> dapace, nije uopce los :D
<ivoks> samo da skuzim kako otvoriti jos jedan prozor
<ivoks> cini se nikak
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/230271_10200216659319663_1059224578_n.jpg
<ivoks> fora
<ivoks> kad kliknem na link, pokaze sliku
<ivoks> ne otvara browser
<ivoks> previse mouse-centric za moj ukus
<SilverSpace> to mozes i na unity za slike i skoro sve datoteke 
<SilverSpace> zaboravio sam kak se to zove
<SilverSpace> slike filmice pdf tekst datoteke
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8tILWKo1RUI
<datase> ivoks: Title: e17 Rocks - And why you should care, Views: 3448, Rating: 89.0196%
<ivoks> ne, ne mozes iz terminala
<SilverSpace> aha 
<ivoks> ovdje klikem na link u ircu
<ivoks> i otvori se slika
<ivoks> bez browsera
<ivoks> to je terminal feature, ne window manager
<SilverSpace> ja mislio u nautilusu
<ivoks> previse previse pimplanja misem
<ivoks> mis me iritira
<jelly-home> uzmi trackpoint!
<ivoks> pa imam trackpoint
<SilverSpace> mislim ovo je otvaralo samo na space kad pritisnes
<ivoks> sve je pre blingy
<SilverSpace> hm ovo sa space radi u nautilusu ? 
<ivoks> kakav space?
<SilverSpace> na tipkovici razmaknicu
<ivoks> ja nemam pojma o cem ti pricas
<ivoks> natrag u unity...
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/foxconn-ulaze-gopro/120649.aspx
<ivoks> to me podsjetilo
<ivoks> moram uzeti novi gopro :)
<SilverSpace> ovoga bi objesio za jaja http://www.jutarnji.hr/panicno-trazio-hitnu-pomoc--a-dolaskom-na-adresu-utvrdilo-bi-se-kako-je-rijec-o-laznoj-dojavi--i-tako-mjesec-dana-/1074080/
<jelly-home> ma trebali su ga odvesti u ludaru na promatranje
<SilverSpace> odoh na caffe
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> kol'ko dugo nisam u KDEu przio :)
<obrutnsnd> jutro
#ubuntu-hr 2012-12-23
<Mmike> ok, so
<Mmike> no more pbzip2, pigz is new winner
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> kak sam odspavao
<ivoks> otkrio dobru cugu kjucer na zrinjevcu
<ivoks> jack dan., cimet i kuhani sok od sljive
<ivoks> s/sok/caj
<ivoks> ide brze nego kuhano vino, toplo je, ukusno i puca :-) 
<ivoks> doduse, cijena je 50% veca
<dodobas> kaze lik... plodovi zemlje... uzgaja jabuke u okolici Topuskog
<dodobas> htio bi prosiriti, i zakupiti zapostene vocnjake...
<dodobas> no drzava me ne odobrava zakup...
<dodobas> iako 100000 stabala jabuka probada od 'oslobodjenja' 
<dodobas> hebo takvu drzavu
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> sigurno je trazio, pa su mu rekli 'ne zadovoljava uvijete'
<dodobas> i nema pravo zalbe...
<Mmike> pa je lik opsirno opisao kako zadovoljava uvijete  (zaleci se na prvo rjesenje)
<Mmike> pa su mu odgovorili da se zalba ne usvaja, i da su prvi put ispravno postupili
<Mmike> kakvi debili
 * Mmike ide na upravni sud slijedece godine
<dodobas> kaze 'u odluci pise da nema pravo zalbe'
<dodobas> Mmike: sto si napravio ? :)
<Mmike> da, treba pogledat zasto, zakon o upravnom postupku je dost jasan i ok
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, traze da im vratim pare za porez za koji su me oslobodili
<Mmike> kad sam kupio stan
<dodobas> pa vrati :)
<Mmike> znaci, cura  (bivsa) i ja kupili stan. po pola. oslobodili nas od poreza jer je svaki imao oko 30 kvadrata (manje od 50)
<Mmike> onda sam ja od nje kupio njen dio, pa sam sad imao 62 kvadrata. slao poreznoj da sam kupio jos stana i da mi obracunaju porez na tih 12 kvadrata (koliko je preko tih 50)
<Mmike> godinu dana nista
<Mmike> onda sam otvorio firmu i iznajmio sobu (taman cca 12 kvadrata) firmi
<Mmike> i onda 2 godine nakon toga dolaze 2 rjesenja: 1) da izvolim vratit ovo kad su me oslobodili kad sam kupio 30 kvadrata, i 2) da izvolim platit na dokup jos 30 kvadrata
<Mmike> razlog za 1) jer sam iznajmio firmi, razlog za 2) nastavlja se na 1
<Mmike> zalio se na oba dva - po upravnom zakonu, zalba za 1) ne odgadja placanje (zato jer sam ja sam provajdao info po kojem su me oslobodili na pocetku), za 2) odgadja placanje
<Mmike> 1) platio u obrocima u zadnje 2 godine (sveskup nekih 18k kuna)
<Mmike> 2) zalio se, nisam platio, jer zalba odgadja placanje
<Mmike> i sad, za 2): dodje rjesenje (pred godinu dana) di pise: ponistava se rjesenje, al' eto novo rjesenje, potpuno isto
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> zalio se opet na 2)
<dodobas> lol
<Mmike> i dodje sad rjesenje na 2) u kojem pise, skoro doslovno, ovako: porezna uprava nije napravila nikakav propust pri odredjivanju blablabla, te je samim time zalba neosnovana
<Mmike> i to je to!
<Mmike> i plati, tko te jebe
<dodobas> kao da ne postoje zakoni 
<Mmike> kuzis, ja fino obrazlozim da nisam prekrsio zakon o porezu na promet nekretnina, i da nisam duzan platiti, i da je oslobodjenje bilo validno
<Mmike> (sporno je, cini se, sto sam iznajmio stan firmi. al' to u rjesenjima nigdje ne pise! jedino mi je usmeno baba to rekla kad sam prvi put dosao pitat 'koji kurac')
<Mmike> i obrazlozim da stan i dalje koristim za 'rjesavanjse stabenog pitanja' (jer, pise u zakonu da ako ne koristis stan za to, vrati paru)
<Mmike> dakako, nigdje nije definirano sto je 'rjesavanje stambenog pitanja'
<Mmike> no, zanimljivo je da je negdje u veljaci 2011 zakon promjenjen (znaci, cca 2 godine nakon sto sam iznajmio stan firmi), i sad pise, jasno, da nesmijes iznajmiti nekretninu, niti u jednom njenom dijelu
<Mmike> sto je opet bod za mene, jer, prije se smjelo, sad se ne smije
<Mmike> al' ne, krmaca na poreznoj opce nije citala, samo je napisala 'mi smo sve dobro napravili'
<Mmike> jebo drzavu
<Mmike> tj, ljude koji rade u drzavi
<Mmike> kak sam glup
<Mmike> instaliravam 32bitni teamviewer i cudim se kak' mi ne radi :)
<dodobas> Mmike: jesi igrao FTL
<Mmike> faster than light?
<dodobas>  Mmike da
<Mmike> ne znam sto je to
<dodobas> a indie igrica... 
<dodobas> moze se naci na torrentima verzija za linux
<dodobas> skaces po svemiru s brodom i pokusava pobjeci rebelim...
<dodobas> da bi na kraju pokusao unistiti njihvo mother ship
<dodobas> mehanika je vrlo jednostavna.... a temelji se na 'its fun too lose' konceptu
<Mmike> url neki?
<Mmike> teamviewer8 hoce povuc tristopedesettridependensija :/
<Mmike> 64bitni
<Mmike> 32bitni nece
<dodobas> Mmike: cek
<dodobas> http://is.gd/aVaP12
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes pogledao Last Resort
<Mmike> jok
<SilverSpace> zanimljiva prica
<SilverSpace> hebemti dropbox prestao mi raditi na ubuntu na desktop masini
<SilverSpace> na lapu radi
<SilverSpace> Dropbox isn't running!
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jup, reko si, imam u queueu, nisam dostigao jos
<Mmike> OCR software za preporuciti, zna netko neki?
<SilverSpace> Dropbox isn't responding!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nemam pojma nisam nikada radio OCR
<SilverSpace> mozda prije deset godina nesto probao na win i to je bilo koliko se dijecam jako lose
<Mmike> cini se da ce ova prepiska sa poreznom potrajati, pa bih htio imati sve to nekako poslozeno
<SilverSpace> kaj si naletio na nekoga idiota u poreznoj
<Mmike> svodi se na ovo (pojednostavljeno):
<Mmike> porezna: duzni ste 1234123 kuna za platiti, jer imate 22 kvadrata stana
<Mmike> ja: (kroz zalbu) to je krivo, imam 12 kvadrata, plus. oslobodjen sam. eto prilog izvatka iz gruntovnice da imam 12 kvadrata
<Mmike> porezna: uvidom u nasu dokumentaciju ovo zalbeno vijece je ustanovilo da porezna nije napravila propust. duzni ste 1234123.
<SilverSpace> ha 
<SilverSpace> bazuku 
<SilverSpace> prije desetak godina posalju mi da dodem do jednog ureda i tamo sjede cetri babe i kao trebam im donesti neki papir koji fali 
<SilverSpace> reko ok 
<SilverSpace> i pitam kamo da otidem po taj papir koji mi treba 
<SilverSpace> kaze baba ne znam 
<SilverSpace> popizdio 
<Mmike> http://johnpoelstra.com/importing-mailing-list-archives-to-thunderbird/
<SilverSpace> ne i ne nece dropbox da ga hebes na ovoj masini
<Mmike> selektiranje 40k emailova u TBU, neide bas :
<SilverSpace> dan koji ne volim
<SilverSpace> samo se dreu babe nam mene 
<jelly-home> slusas operu?
<SilverSpace> ma moje doma strka i panika danas :) 
<SilverSpace> pa sam ja za sve kriv
<jelly-home> ?
<Mmike> ubuntu u prosjeku moras rebootat jednomm mjesecno
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj, lijencaris i ne spremas? :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hebga kolaci sarma itd :) 
<SilverSpace> treba to sve spremiti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ja sam samo zaduzen za gemist i lampice
<jelly-home> Mmike: tak je nesto i sa mojim debian testingom; nakon 10-20 suspendova resume ne prodje
<Mmike> jelly, ma, ubuntu server (a i desktop) - novi kernel dodje u prosjeku jednom mjesecno
<Mmike> zasto me glupi gpg pita za password  iako sam rekao --passphrase
<Mmike> "The password you entered is not correct. Please enter more correct password" 
<Mmike> lol :)
<Mmike> more correct :)
<Mmike> jelly, bil' mogao preporuciti alternativu gnuPGu?
<Mmike> podosta iritira sa key managementom, nije bas prikladan za automatiziranje enkriptiranja hrpe fajlova
<Mmike> recimo da imam farmu enkoder servera i korisnici salju videje meni, ja ih prekodiram i saljem im ih nazad, naravno, oni kiptirjau meni, ja kriptiram njima
<jelly-home> Mmike: ne bi
<Mmike> cini se da je openssl prikladniji
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjeti koliko sporiji ( i da li )
<jelly-home> ak imash cpu sa aes ekstenzijama, mogao bi podesiti (doovljno novi) openssl da to trosi
<Mmike> https://fbcdn-sphotos-a-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/14652_518370271517322_659611626_n.jpg
<Mmike> dvojim
<Mmike> al' vidjet cemo
<Mmike> malo sam lijen danas
<Mmike> 14GB video file, gpg, simetricna enkripcija - 13 minuta. public key, 15m. ne kuzim zasto kad oba koriste CAST5 za samu enkripciju. Ili valjda enkriptiranje kljuca sa RSA traje 2 minute :)
<obruT> Mmike: mora i izgenerirati session key :)
<obruT> ako koristi neki algoritam koji koristi entropiju sustava, mozda mu treba duze vremena
<Mmike> moguce, da
<Mmike> tj, imas pravo, vrlo vjerojatno je u tom stvar
<jelly-home> a koliko traje cp datoteke?
<Mmike> jer je moja simetricna enkripcija koristila '12345678901234567890' za key :)
<Mmike> jelly, uh, puno brze
<Mmike> cp radi oko 60MB/sec, a ovo radi oko 18-20MB/sec
<Mmike> u biti!
<Mmike> obruT, nije u tome stvar
<jelly-home> i zatuce jedan cpu core?
<Mmike> jer, mjerio sam i brzinu - `gpg -c` radi oko 22MB/sec (citanje s diska), dok `gpg -e -r` radi oko 18MB/sec
<Mmike> jelly, yup, do kraja :)
<jelly-home> znaci da imas single-threaded cipher
<jelly-home> nadji neki bolji
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nisu li svi single - threaded?
<jelly-home> naravno da ne
<Mmike> racunanje slijedeceg bloka zahtijeva prethodni blok
<Mmike> i bok
<Mmike> ako ne, onda je cipher izrazito los
<Mmike> hm, true crypt je multiprocesoralan
<jelly-home> also, razlika u AES* cipherima kad se koristi aes-ni cpu support: http://www.gossamer-threads.com/lists/gnupg/gcrypt/53235
<jelly-home> meni to toci 180MB/s na disk, a SSD drito ide 220MB/s
<Mmike> koje?
<jelly-home> dm-crypt sa aes-cbc enkripcijom
<jelly-home> i pri tom koristi 25% jednog corea
<jelly-home> jos su popravili u 3.7 kernelu da ide jos brze
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> vish, zanimljivo
<Mmike> mozda to mogu koristiti?
<Mmike> inace, nije mi bas bistro
<Mmike> jer cbc je chaining
<Mmike> to po defaultu znaci da nemres paralelizirat, jer da bi racunao slijedeci blok moras xorat (ili sta vec) prethodni
<jelly-home> dm-crypt radi per-block kao sto je za ocekivati
<jelly-home> ali nema sta paralelizirati
<Mmike> ma, svi ti AESi CASTovi i ini su block cypheri
<jelly-home> 25% jedne kore
<jelly-home> a ti bas moras koristiti nesto sto je streaming?
<jelly-home> tj. da ovisi o prethodnici
<Mmike> pa, ne, koristim aes
<Mmike> tj, casts5
<Mmike> cast5
<Mmike> to je default u gnupgu
<jelly-home> zasto?
<Mmike> probao sam i AES, ista stvar, minimalne razlike
<Mmike> kako mislis - zasto?
<jelly-home> zasto koristis bas cest5
<jelly-home> cast5
<Mmike> pa jer je default, i standard
<Mmike> Cipher: 3DES, CAST5, BLOWFISH, AES, AES192, AES256, TWOFISH, CAMELLIA128, CAMELLIA192, CAMELLIA256
<Mmike> to mi podrzava gpg
<jelly-home> aes256 je isto standard
<Mmike> je, isto block cypher
<Mmike> Pubkey: RSA, RSA-E, RSA-S, ELG-E, DSA
<jelly-home> i ak imas dovoljno novi gnupg odn. gcrypt, trebao bi moci koristiti s nijm podrsku za aes-ni cpu instrukcije
<Mmike> i po defaultu kljucevi su RSA/RSA (enkripcija/potpis), a stream cipher je CAST5
<Mmike> pa, onaj koji je u debianu
<Mmike> al' je izjeb s tim gpgom key management
<Mmike> nece radit ako mu kljucevi nisu importani u trusted pool
<jelly-home> doduse cini se da to jos nisu ukljucili
<Mmike> nemrem rec npr: gpg --encrypt --recipient-key /neki/kljuc.asc --output video.avi.pgp video.avi
<Mmike> nego moram prvo taj kljuc importat i onda ga preko IDja ili cega referencirat
<jelly-home> da, to je normalno
<Mmike> yup
<jelly-home> ali mislim da mozes reci _gdje_ ti je pubring.gpg i ono drugo
<Mmike> mogu, da
<Mmike> al' mi je kopmlikacija to. opensslu kazem 'tu ti je kljuc', 'tu ti je fajl', 'udri'
<jelly-home> a klijente ces valjda ionako jednom importati i X puta koristiti kljuc
<Mmike> samo to cemo sutra mjeriti
<jelly-home> komplikacija, velis?  Probaj to u Javi.
<jelly-home> java keystoreovi su tek tlaka
<Mmike> heh :)
<jelly-home> http://lists.gnupg.org/pipermail/gcrypt-devel/2012-November/002001.html # tek tu su patchevi za amd64 i aes-ni
<jelly-home> znaci frisko novo, u Debianu ce biti za 3-4 godine
<Mmike> hm
<jelly-home> i cak ni onda, "GPG uses a quite complex internal pipepline to process the data, thus improvements in Libgcrypt's AES code won't have a full effect on GPG's encryption.  In particular OpenPGP'c use of the CFB mode does not allow to parallelize the encryption operation."
<Mmike> drekec
<Mmike> da, brijem da odustajem od gpga
<Mmike> ok je za enkriptirat mailove i guba je pool of trust i to sve
<Mmike> al' nije za ovo sto mi treba
<Mmike> wo-ha
<Mmike> openssl sa aes256 radi 80MB/sec
<Mmike> isto jedan CPU
<Mmike> hm, sad radi 128MB/sec
<Mmike> i samo cita za sad :)
<jelly-home> nagradno pitanje je koliko threadova po jednom serveru mozes nakrcati
<obruT> ekipa, kad narucim nesto izvana u vrijednosti 40€, koliko mogu racunati da ce mi ovi na carini opicit poreza, carine, pickematerine ?
<SilverSpace> ja narucivao 60+ i nikada mi nisu naplatili
<SilverSpace> ovisi o tvom uredu poste i tko radi taj dan 
<jelly-home> obruT: alzo, ovisi kakvo nesto
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: i kakav stick android 
<SilverSpace> jesi se sto igrao 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: android radi
<obruT> jelly-home: htio bih noviji model raspberija nabavit :)
<jelly-home> kaj ce ti to smece, uzmi cubieboard <g>
<SilverSpace> obruT: samo nemoj da ti stigne DHL_om onda ces platiti sve zivo
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: nisam isprobao nista pametnije jer nakon seljenja ne znam vise di su mi microSD citac i rezervne kartice za bootati Linux
<SilverSpace> obruT: bolje ga je kupiti kod nas
<jelly-home> a i treba dici build environment za arm
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: ah da :) seljenje je gadna stvar
<SilverSpace> obruT: http://distribucija.altpro.hr/cjenik.php
<SilverSpace> dolje u trazilicu upisi raspberry
<jelly-home> 295Kn za RASPBRRY-MODB-512M
<SilverSpace> pdv+
<SilverSpace> hebga mene doso 520kn
<SilverSpace> dhl
<obruT> SilverSpace: otkud si narucio ?
<SilverSpace> RS
<SilverSpace> i to nisu napisali da samo salju dhl_pm
<SilverSpace> mislio da je odicna posilka
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: inace iz cubieboard mi jos nisu poslali da mogu naruciti
<SilverSpace> pitanje dal ce to ikad vidjeti sunce
<jelly-home> aha, propustio si indiegogo
<jelly-home> bit ce negdje u 1-2. mjesecu valjda opet narudzbe
<jelly-home> Shippali su prvih 1000 do sad
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mode_of_operation
<Mmike> blah
<Mmike> ovaj openssl jos sjebatiji
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: hebga :)
<Mmike> jedini hibridni pimpek je s/mime, a tamo nemrem zakriptirat file veci od 2 gige
<Mmike> neg moram sve sam
<Mmike> gpg it is, iako je spor 
 * jelly-home ubo cubieboard na brzi prst za $19
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> inace mi se taj cubieboard jako svida
<jelly-home> bila je sakupljaona novaca za iducih 1000 komada http://www.indiegogo.com/cubieboard
<SilverSpace> aha tamo 
<SilverSpace> ako to prezivi a nadam se da hoce ja bi to uzeo
<jelly-home> taj SoC je vec sad star ali je barem pravi ARMv7; vidjet cemo hoce li updateani dual ili quad core od iste firme biti jednako povoljne cijene
<jelly-home> pise da navodno podrzava HDMI CEC, ako to radi to bi bilo izvrsno za media centar
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> CEC na rpi radi
<jelly-home> ali vec sad ne podrzava najnovije .mkv, neki mi (bar na androidu) imaju greske
<SilverSpace> sad mi ne radi dropbox ni na laptopu ??
<SilverSpace> kaj su sjebali
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-16
<BotaniCar_> Morgen 
<BotaniCar_> ja maticne bez kucista palim ravnim odvijacem :) 
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lM8MUyjAfTo
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: General Woo - Znam, Views: 226488, Rating: 98.544254%
<vileni> BotaniCar_: trebas sa prstenom dotaknuti pinove, i onda kad se upali sapnes prstenu "my precious"
<BotaniCar_> Mislis, kad zatvorim krug njezno zaurlicem "weagahawalalalalagabaga" :) 
<vileni> ma, od par volti u najboljem slucaju :)
<BotaniCar_> IT BURNS, my precious :)
<vileni> ali ako zaiskri ili pocne se dimiti, jos bolje 
<BotaniCar_> Tak sam popravljao rutere kojima je trebalo isforsirati garanciju :) Srafcigerom dijagonalno po stampanoj plocici , nek krepa, Bog ce vec prepoznati svoje :)
<BotaniCar_> Matere mu, za predzadnji blok nam je trebalo 580% predvidjenog vremena :)
<vileni> jesmo zaradili sto
<BotaniCar_> 5x manje nego bi prosjek nalagao :) Na tjednoj/mjesecnoj bazi smo jos tu negdje :)
<BotaniCar_> Bilo je interesantno gledati kako oko 400% pool hashrate pada, ekipa odlucila majnati negdje drugdje dok mi mulci ne iskalkulamo do kraja :)
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IqrsoxIASnU
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: General Woo - Zasto sada sutite, Views: 76898, Rating: 97.07174%
<obruT> jel ima tko kakvih zamjerki na zadnji utuntu/kutuntu/xutuntu ?
<drj_cro> obruT: vajneri ce ti uvijek imat zamjerki :)
<vileni> zamjerki?
<vileni> meni sve radi :)
<vileni> i dalje ne koristim unity naravno
<BotaniCar_> Kakve zamjerke ? /me uvijek uzimao OSove as-is :)
<obruT> ja obicno xubuntu stavim tako da mi unity nist ne znaci...
<obruT> iako, doma sam stavio mate i radi sasma solidno
<BotaniCar_> Izdajice, a debian smrdi,ha ? :) 
<obruT> ljubavi jedina moja ti !
<obruT> tko te sada dirka... i tko ti pod prozore dolazi... da ti svirka...
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> raspjevani timeline 
<SilverSpace> :)
<obruT> BotaniCar_: debian sam jako davno imao doma na kanti :)
<BotaniCar_> obruT: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32fLjBbC6PQ
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: TRANZISTOR - Ninja Romantic, Views: 11877, Rating: 98.63248%
<obruT> BotaniCar_: upravo mi taj link skrsio flash plugin :P
<BotaniCar_> \o/
<BotaniCar_> ucinio sam svoje dobro djelo za danas :)
<ivoks> obruT: sram te bilo
<obruT> cega bih se trebao sramit ? :)
<vileni> xubuntu i ja jedino stavljam
<SilverSpace> ma unity je zakon 
<SilverSpace> nemate pojma 
<ivoks> mir mir... svatko koristi ono sto mu pase
<CTCP2> windowsi ftw
<obruT> koliko ja vidim, samo silver se tu nesto svadja :)
<obruT> sam sa sobom :)
<obruT> a CTCP2-a ionako nitko ne shvaca (ozbiljno)
<SilverSpace> obruT: nemam soba :)
 * CTCP2 slaps obruT around a bit with a large superpenguin
<obruT> SilverSpace: ukradi Djedu Mrazu :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> u vrticu tete pocele pricat o djedu mrazu pa ih mon netjak prekinuo i reko "djeco to vam ne postoji to vam roditelji kupuju darove "
<obruT> nego, jesam li ja jedni cudak na svijetu koji ne shvaca to ludilo oko bozicnog shoppinga i poklona... svi se satiru oko toga, joj moram-ovo-ono...
<SilverSpace> obruT: nisi :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: odgajate spoilsporta ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> obruT: ja se ove godine veselim Bozicnim blagdanima jer sam odlucio ne kupovati poklone :) Ima daq ovu godinu zavrsim u debelom plusu, a uz malo srece me neki ljudi vise nece ni u goste zvati oko Bozica :)
<obruT> BotaniCar_: ma ja volim te blagdane i sve, ali ta groznica oko shoppinga mi je bas odvratna
<BotaniCar_> obruT: meni je jedno zgadilo drugo 
<ivoks> rba e-bank kaput
<BotaniCar_> Za privatne korisnike radi, bas placam racune
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: ma nitko mu to nije reko da sam vidis koje recenice izvlaci 
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: NishTiNeVjerujem :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> pocela mala skola i sad ga tete hvale mada su se bojale jer nije htio bas raditi ono kajsu one radile 
<SilverSpace> napravi brzo zadatak koji dobiju i onda pomaze ovim sporijim 
 * SilverSpace je ponosni ujak :)
<BotaniCar_> Moj mali je (ako sve bude u redu) prestao nositi pelene po danu :) 
 * BotaniCar_ je otac naglo oslobodjen troska pelena :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hw77pS_jacE
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Little Girl Snubs Luis Suarez, Views: 46996, Rating: 72.85714%
<SilverSpace> http://danas.net.hr/crna-kronika/muskarac-pocinio-samoubojstvo-skocivsi-sa-zgrade-ht-a
<BotaniCar_> obruT: reci mi da si ziv !
<BotaniCar_> aha, 46godisnji , ok :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<tonil> na vrijeme je mudrinic uteka iz ht-a
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/pobuna-dizajnera-pljuste-zestoke-kritike-na-lose-policijsko-rjesenje-za-tablice/1147192/
<SilverSpace> cudno 
<obruT> hmm... dobili smo mail da je neki HT-ovac "umro"... ne znam jel to taj
<BotaniCar_> obruT: ma mislili su na ruter, ne na covjeka :)
<Hrki> jebes te nove tablice ako i dalje sadrze kratice gradova
<SilverSpace> zasto
<ivoks> jebes ih ako ce izgledati ovako kako mup predlaze
<BotaniCar_> On bi na utakmicu u split, a da ima auto kad se bude vracao doma :)
<ivoks> pa to moras biti konjina da tak nesto predlozis
<obruT> drzava nam je u kurcu, a ekipa se zamara s tim kak ce izgledat tablice
<Hrki> zato jer kada dodjem sa zg tablicama u gospic me cudno gledaju7
<Hrki> zato jer smo zemlja cobana koja se dijeli prema kraju
<obruT> Hrki: jel se rukujes s gospicanima ?
<ivoks> Hrki: gledat ce te cudno i ovak i onak, oni znaju tko je iz gospica, a tko nije :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: jebiga nisu za to krive tablice :)
<Hrki> frend koji je rijecanin ima zg tablice, zivi kod kantride, i sad ovi papani se tamo secu i redovito mu sjebu auto
<BotaniCar_> Mene vise brine mogucnost da me torcidasi razbiju, nego mogucnost da mi razbiju auto .. 
<Hrki> ma cobanluk
<Hrki> pogotovo radi nebitnih klubova
<Hrki> ajde da nesto vrijede te pizdarije, ali uzas
<BotaniCar_> Drugacije bi pricao da se prezivas Mamic :) 
<Hrki> i to, pa vidi kakva je to bijedna liga kada jedan mamic je vladar svega :)
<SilverSpace> problem je u glavama vec generacijama roditelja 
<Hrki> ma problem je u pripizdinama
<Hrki> umjesto da zaposle te branitelje, da rade nesto i zaborave na pizdarije, ovi ih uclane u udruge i daju mirovine 10000kn
<SilverSpace> svim udruge bi ukinuo bilo kaka davanja 
<SilverSpace> od drzaveđ
<Hrki> ma nemozes, pola dalmacije zivi od toga
<Hrki> a o zagori da ni ne govorimo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lol 10000 kaj si ti ponorio
 * BotaniCar_ ne zna ni jednog branitelja s 10kilokuna primanja
<SilverSpace> i tebe hebe propaganda crvenih
 * BotaniCar_ doduse zna samo branitelje koji su otisli raditi po ratu, a ne u peMziju
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ma karikiram, ali prosjecna mirovina je oko 6000kn
<SilverSpace> kome 
<Hrki> mislim oni koji su se snasli, ionako su ovi najveci branitelji mrtvi :(
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: kaj je to puno ? Mislim, imaju kua a ne 6k realno, ali i da imaju, mislis da to garantira lagodan zivot ? 
<Hrki> ma nije to problem, nego sto onda neznaju sto bi sami sa sobom pa cijeli dan su u krcmama
<BotaniCar_> jebo te, ljudi zdravlje ostavili po pickamaterinama da bi ti i ja smjeli ircat na latinici, onda im se to zeli uzeti radi onih koji su falsificirali dokumentaciju
 * BotaniCar_ se odmakne od teme
<Hrki> ma nije to problem, problem je sto 50% uopce nema veze sa ratom
<Hrki> ovim pravim braniteljima bi sve dao, ali nema ih tolko kolko ih prima mirovinu
<Hrki> puno mojih je uopce odbilo mirovinu i radi normalan posao
<Hrki> i boili ih kurac za rat
<BotaniCar_> Ako ides rezati penzije, kreni od partizanskih. Meni je nepojmljivo da mi u 2013 jos imamo primatelje takvih penzija, kaj ti zive po 200 godina ?
<Hrki> a jebiga, ista stvar kao i nasi branitelji, borili su se za nekog drugog
<Hrki> mislim koji idioti su stvorii ndh....
<BotaniCar_> Ah, i ti isto volis u tri recenice proci kroz 5 tema :) O cemu u stvari pricamo ?
<Hrki> i jos jedna stvar, to znam iz prve ruke, sto se tice knina
<Hrki> znaci, tamo ti je ekipa masovno dobila stanove, a rata nisu vidjeli
<Hrki> dosli su iz okolnih sela, maznuli stan (zauzeli) i sad ga iznajmljuju i zive od toga
<Hrki> a knin ti je pun takvih, jer tamo lokalno stanovnistvo ne postoji
<BotaniCar_> Cek, iznajmljuju (uspjesno) nekom stan u Kninu ? :) 
<Hrki> mislim postoji ali je pod zemljom
<BotaniCar_> Kome to treba ? 
<Hrki> neznam, ali treba, onda ti masovno prodaju te stanove
<Hrki> a niti jedan iz hr, sve hercegovci
<BotaniCar_> Ma, da preformuliram pitanje , kome treba stan u gradu koji nije otvoreno radno mjesto vidio 20 godina ? Brijem da mi tamo ne mozes prodati/iznajmiti stan ni za kunu 
<Hrki> pusti ti to, nije ti knin takva pripizdina
<BotaniCar_> Moze biti, zadnje normalno sto sam cuo za taj kraj je da su dogradili onu tvornicu vijaka, prije toga nista godinama
<Hrki> i ja sam to mislio, ali razvija se
<CTCP2> te stoke s laznim mirovinama ima na tone
<CTCP2> ja znam za hrpu slucajeva
<Hrki> za 10-20 godina ce to biti fini grad, ali se moraju maknut od cobana
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: jesi ih prijavio ?
<CTCP2> prijavili su ih neki al nikom nis
<CTCP2> znam iz druge ruke o njima
<CTCP2> tipa, lik se napije ko stoka
<CTCP2> napravio prometnu
<CTCP2> i fino na temelju tog posto "vojni invalid"
<CTCP2> jedan drugi pak takodjer se naroljo ko stoka
<CTCP2> pogino
<CTCP2> i pise se "pogino na bojistu" :))
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: je , to je bivsi TVIK (tvornica vijaka knin)
<CTCP2> zena mu na temelju tog dobiva neke masne pare
<SilverSpace> nisu oni krivi hebote nego oni koji su im to omogucili od tamo se mora krenuti
<Hrki> pa omogucio im je hdz :D
<Hrki> koji i dalje vlada zagoroim i dalmacijom :D
<CTCP2> ma kolko se meni cini najmanje mirovina dobivaju pravi branitelji
<SilverSpace> joj 
<CTCP2> moj stari je bio 2x ranjavan
<CTCP2> al nije htio nikakve beneficije i sranja
<Hrki> pa nece valjda oni glasat za nekog drugog, bi ti glasao za nekog da moras raditi? a ovako dobijas penziju i boli te
<CTCP2> odradio do kraja svoj poso u firmi i sad je u mirovini
<CTCP2> tocno tak, za lpove ce glasat lopovi
<CTCP2> ovi su namjerno napravili tolku glasacku masineriju
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-c-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/486680_10151879155024094_2053585537_n.jpg
<CTCP2> da bi sebe odrzavali na vlasti
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: kuzim sto zelis reci,ali to je pomalo plitko razmisljanje, u mirovinskim fondovima odavno nema nista osim paucine, a Linjara se sve teze zaduzuje :) Nece ni te mirovine jso dugo, samo mi je moje matere zao, koja je svoju zaradila. I mene mi je malo zao sto sam taj drek uplacivao vise od 10 godina 
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o weshmashian
<Hrki> moj deda ima mirovinmu 5800 bruzto
<Hrki> *brutto
<Hrki> tako se placalo inzenjere u jugoslaviji
<SilverSpace> lol hebo te jugoslavija 
<ivoks> Hrki: tako se u jugi placalo inzenjere koji su bili odani partiji
<ivoks> Hrki: potpuno identicno kao i lazni invalidi i hdz
<BotaniCar_> ^^^^
<ivoks> Hrki: ja ti mogu pricati kako se inzenjere bacalo u zatvor jer su radili bez dopustenja partije
<CTCP2> jugoslavija ftw
<Hrki> znas sta meni neide u glavu, znalo se da je partija zakon
<ivoks> nisu ubili ili krali
<ivoks> radili su
<Hrki> i neide mi u glavu zasto jednostavno nisu svi isli u pratiju i bok ?
<ivoks> Hrki: pa zasto ti ne udjes u hdz?
<CTCP2> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jZKuDuQOoOk
<ivoks> i miran si
<datase> CTCP2: Title: I poslije Tita - Tito, Views: 26410, Rating: 95.33334%
<ivoks> Hrki: upravo je i to problem, hdz i sdp imaju isti pristup zivotu kao i partija
<ivoks> a trebali bi zivjeti u demokracaiji
<Hrki> ivoks: deda nije bio u pratiji, on je jedini imao visu u to vrijeme i bio je zamjenik tehnickog direktora 
<SilverSpace> ti to mislis 
<ivoks> Hrki: nisi morao biti u partiji, morao si raditi sto ti partija kaze
<Hrki> ivoks: neidem u HDZ jer nevolim domoljublje, niti tradiciju niti crkvu
<Hrki> sve njihove vrijednosti su mu lame
 * BotaniCar_ cita Hrkija i ne vjeruje
<BotaniCar_> Pa kad ti domoljublje toliko smrdi, sto ne bi odselio ? Mislim, ukurac
 * CTCP2 je ponosni pionir
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<ivoks> Hrki: shvacas li da ti pokusavam pokazati kako je hdz=sdp=partija
 * BotaniCar_ bats the pinguin and his owner
<ivoks> isti principi
<ivoks> ne shvacaju da se drustvo i okolina promijenila
<ivoks> i dalje se ide na podobnost
<Hrki> ivoks: pa je isti kurac, ali biram manje zadrto zlo :D
<ivoks> ne shvacaju drugacije misljenje
<Hrki> jer uvjek gdje su crkveni tuljani tu je i hdz
<Hrki> uvjek di je barjak tu je i hdz
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> pa isto je bilo i s partijom
<ivoks> samo se nastavio kontinuitet
<CTCP2> kad vidim ko su "domoljubi" i najveci nacionalisti i desnicari, zgadi mi se to domoljublje
<ivoks> prodji ce jos puno desetljeca dok naucimo zivjeti demokraciju
<Hrki> uvjek di se kralo tu je i hdz, mislim ako kradu svi, zasto hdz-ovci imaju najvecu cetu u remetincu
<CTCP2> sto zadrtiji, to veci "domoljub"
<CTCP2> tipican primjer su ovi HRAST-asi
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: pa di pise da moram biti domoljub da smijem zivjeti u zemlji?
<SilverSpace> domoljubje nije desnicarenje 
<CTCP2> sto veci domoljub, to veci lopov
<SilverSpace> krivo
<Hrki> ajde krivo sam se izrazio, ja pod domoljublje uvjek mislim na nacionalizam
<Hrki> jer svi poznati hrvatski domoljubi su u zatvoru
<SilverSpace> to su kpju ufloskule koje nazalost prolaze i danas
<ivoks> domoljublje nije nacionalizam
<Hrki> pa to to i pricam, i radi takvih majmuna mi se zgadila ova drzava
<ivoks> richard moore je domoljub, ali mrzi busha iz petnih zila
<ivoks> jer njegovo poimanje bolje amerike je drugacije od 'desnih' konzervativaca
<Hrki> pa i ja sam domoljub koji mrzi zadrte nacionaliste
<ivoks> isto tako iz ljubavi prema zemlji mozes joj zeljeti bolje
<ivoks> tvoje bolje ne mora biti isto kao i moje bolje ili necije trece
<ivoks> ja sam domoljub, ali ne slazem se s vecinom stavova desnice
<ivoks> dapace, mi ni nemamo desnicu
<ivoks> mi imamo samo kretene
<ivoks> populiste
<Hrki> pa tko su onda ovi koji glasaju za te krene over and over again...
<BotaniCar_> Ima tko od vas pojma gdje da nadjem tablicu s vrijednostima za sifre pakiranja koje vrijede u Americi ( konkretno, trebam oznaku za karton-ljepenku) ?
<ivoks> Hrki: isti oni koji su slijedili partiju :)
<ivoks> sve je to ista stvar
<ivoks> za tita/hdz/sdp, do groba
<Hrki> pa cuj, medjimurje je jedna od razvijenijih zupanija
<ivoks> isto jednoumlje
<Hrki> tamo ve codinama vlada HNS :D
<Hrki> nikada tamo hdz nije dobio nista
<ivoks> nije to stvar hdza
<Hrki> ima posla, industrije, ali se radi u picku materinu
<Hrki> u 12h nema nikoga u gradu
<Hrki> nikakve kave i slicne pizdarije
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da medjimuski HDZovac ima vise toga zajednickog s rijeckim SDPovcem, nego li s HDZovcem iz zagvozda
<Hrki> a prosecem se kninom u 12h u svaki kafic pun
<Hrki> ne kuzim, zasto su tamo puni kafici
<ivoks> pa sad sam ti rekao
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da medjimuski HDZovac ima vise toga zajednickog s rijeckim SDPovcem, nego li s HDZovcem iz zagvozda
<ivoks> drugacija povijest = drugacije navike = drugacije radne navike
<Hrki> pa da, u dalmaciji ih nemaju :)
<ivoks> to je jako kompleksan problem
<ivoks> i nece se rijesiti izborima
<Hrki> dok ovi ljudi gore su radili u njemackoj / austriji i znaju radit
<ivoks> ne nuzno
<Hrki> tj. znaju sta je rad
<ivoks> bili su dio austrougarske
<ivoks> imali su mir
<ivoks> u miru su radili
<ivoks> ostatak je ratovao stoljecima s turcima
<ivoks> tada su se stvarale navike
<CTCP2> <SilverSpace> to su kpju ufloskule koje nazalost prolaze i danas
<ivoks> vidis da jos uvijek slave borbu protiv turaka
<CTCP2> isto tak su i floskule o "crvenima", "komunistima" i sl., glupe pizdarije koje brbljaju nacionalisti i "domoljubi" kak bi prikrili svoj kriminal
<CTCP2> domoljublje po osnovnoj definiciji nije nis lose (i sam sebe smatram domoljubom), ali znamo u sta se pretvorilo nase domoljublje i sta znaci u nasem kontekstu
<Hrki> a koje su navike heregovaca iz zagore i dalmatinaca ?
<ivoks> Hrki: oportunizam
<CTCP2> isto tako politika sama po sebi predstavlja nes plemenito i hvalevrijedno, al znamo kaj je u reali politika
<ivoks> Hrki: oportunizam ih je drzao na zivotu stoljecima
<ivoks> tu su naviku stekli
<ivoks> i tesko je to promijeniti
<CTCP2> tak da savrseno pase ona izreka "domoljublje je posljednja utociste najvecih hulja"
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: nista danasnji sdp nije manje crven nego prije nazalost 
<Hrki> iliti kradja? :D
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : poserem se na te "crvene" karakterziacije
<ivoks> kradja svakako spada pod oportunizam, ali nije jedina odlika oportunizma
<CTCP2> kad cujem "crveni", "komunisti" i sl., automatski mi se sugovornik diskreditira
<CTCP2> to su parole u stilu zeljka keruma
<CTCP2> i "urbanih jugoslavena"
<ivoks> CTCP2: tako i ovi drugi reagiraju na "nacionalisti" ili "klerofasiti"
<ivoks> kad naucimo razgovarati normalno, bez etiketiranja, napravit cemo dobar korak u pravom smjeru
<CTCP2> s tom razlikom da su ovi klerofasisit i katotalibani tuzna realnost
<CTCP2> hint: referendum
<CTCP2> nisam vidio horde komunjara i jugoslavena kako drmaju rvackom
<CTCP2> podizu bune, mrznju i sl.
<CTCP2> al ove jesmo
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: lol gle vjeruj mi nis nisu bolji i danas oni pjevaju od vardara pa do triglava i borbene vidio i cuo svojim ocima 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: bunu i mrznju jednako tako poticu oni koji nisu spremni prihvatiti promjenu zahtjevanu od vecine .. 
<Hrki> evo, moju staru je sjebo za direktorsko mjesto sdp
<Hrki> ali i dalje su mi bolji nego cobanski hdz
<Hrki> jer ja nisam opurtinista
<CTCP2> pa pjevam i ja jer kad vidim sta je bila jugoslavija (The Drzava), a sta je ovo danasnje govno (malo blaza varijanta "drzave" Kosovo)
<Hrki> ja volim ovu zemlju i kategoricko tvrdim da su hdz-ovci veca govna
<CTCP2> Jugoslavija je bila neko i nesto
<CTCP2> ovo danas je smece
<drj_cro> Hrki: nisi li ti spominjao da si imao neku vezu za posao? reci mi koja je razlika izmedju tebe i neko HDZovca ?
<CTCP2> paravan za kradju
<CTCP2> i eksplotiranje od stranaca
<ivoks> CTCP2: jugoslavija je bila oportunisticka zemlja i to je dobro iskoristila
<obruT> SilverSpace: tko su za tebe crveni danas ?
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kao vec jednom rekoh jebala te jugoslavija
<ivoks> CTCP2: cicala je dok je islo, do samog kraja
<Hrki> drj_cro: upravo je to problem
<CTCP2> sta god da je bila, bila je 10x bolja neg ovo danas
<CTCP2> uostalom, i ovo danas govno od drzave cica
<CTCP2> dok god ce moc
<Hrki> jer sam trazio posao u pripizdini gdje mi je samo veza mogla pomoc
<CTCP2> a zatim ce se razletit u 3 pm
<ivoks> CTCP2: bila bi u puno gorem stanju da je opstala
<ivoks> CTCP2: nego sto smo mi danas
<Hrki> i ja se nisam nudio, mentalitet pripizdine mi je rekao da bez veze nemogu
<CTCP2> ova drzava dise kolko tolko jer rasprodaje sve sto se stvorilo u jugoslaviji
<Hrki> i tako je i bilo
<drj_cro> CTCP2: sto se to stvorilo u jugi?
<Hrki> ja nisam nikoga zicao, rekao mi je covjek da nema kadra u gradu, da zna ljude  isve to
<SilverSpace> kajse to stvorilo u yu
<SilverSpace> ne lupetaj
<CTCP2> drj_cro : prakticki sve sto je vrijedilo
<drj_cro> koliko ja znam vecina toga sto se pripisuje jugi je sve sto je nastalo prije juge i prije oba rata
<CTCP2> pokazi mi sta se to stvorilo nakon jugoslavije
<CTCP2> gle, ne znam o cem ti/vi pricate
<CTCP2> al ja pricam o bolnicama
<CTCP2> zgradama
<CTCP2> tvornicama
<CTCP2> skolstvu
<Hrki> CTCP2: stvorile su se komore, javni biljeznici i slicno :D
<CTCP2> sve je to nastalo tada
<drj_cro> bolnice/zgrade/tvornice sve je to nastalo prije oba rata
<CTCP2> a kolko se tog napravilo nakon jugoslavije?
<drj_cro> samo je nacionalizirano nakon rata
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa da, dok je bilo SSSR-a, i pumpanja novaca od strane SAD-a i SSSR-a, moglo se
<SilverSpace> to bi se stvorilo i onak i ovak bez juge ili sa njom i puno vise bez 
<CTCP2> ma stvorilo bi se racku
<CTCP2> bi s ogromnim kreditima
<CTCP2> ko s autocestama itd
<Hrki> ok ajmo ovako, zasto su sve tvornice uspjesno privatizirale u medjimurju, a u dalmacije su sve propale?
<Hrki> oportunizam? :D
<SilverSpace> sjeverna koreja ti je promjer kaj bi se stvorilo
<ivoks> malo tko zna da je sj. koreja bila naprednija od juzne
<CTCP2> sj koreja je umjetno izloirana od strane SADa tak da to nije nikakav primjer
<ivoks> i bila je
<ivoks> sve dok se SSSR nije raspao
<ivoks> nestala pipa
<ivoks> nestalo blagostanja
<ivoks> SSSR je sve to financirao
<SilverSpace> nestalo hrane 
<ivoks> nisu te drzave same stvorile dobro
<Hrki> ma komunizam je isto zesce sranje
<Hrki> fuj
<ivoks> stvorio im je SSSR i to s visokom cijenom
<ivoks> jer nam je ostao narod koji ne zna produktivno raditi
<CTCP2> gle, pustimo sad sssr, koreje itd
<ivoks> i koji brije kako su prije radili
<CTCP2> juga je dobro funkcionirala
<CTCP2> mozda nije savrseno
<ivoks> CTCP2: moras uzeti sve faktore
<SilverSpace> tako i u europi kad su bile podjele juga je zivila raspadom istocne zavorila se pipa i jugi
<CTCP2> al 10x bolje neg ovo smece danas
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne mozes gledati ni jugu ni hrvatsku izoliranu od svijeta
<Hrki> CTCP2: kako kome
<ivoks> juga je bila tele koje je imalo dvije krave za cuclat
<CTCP2> Hrki : ne govorim o pojedincima vec o sveukupnoj drzavi
<ivoks> i umjesto da je postala vodeca sila u europi, krajem 80ih je bila drek na sibici
<ivoks> i zato se i raspala
<Hrki> ivoks: a cime se placaju drzavni sluzbenici danas?
<ivoks> nije se raspala zbog HDZ-a i milosevica
<Hrki> opet sisemo bankama
<Hrki> isti kurac kao i juga
<ivoks> Hrki: pa mentalitet je ostao, da
<ivoks> to i je problem
<ivoks> mi i dalje zivimo kao sto smo zivjeli u jugi
<ivoks> ali nema vise krava za cicanje
<Hrki> nemamo para, zivimo jos bolje, najebat cemo jos vise :D
<CTCP2> stari mi je radio u Sljemenu, bio je jedan od glavnih veterinara tamo
<CTCP2> Sljeme, jedna od najvecih farmi u europi
<ivoks> hahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> !!!!!!!!!!!!!
<CTCP2> cim su ovi dosli na vlast, propalo sam tak
<ivoks> parole :)
<ivoks> sljeme jedna od najvecih farma u europi
<CTCP2> nisu parole, stari mi je tamo zaradio penziju
<ivoks> to su mogli prodavati budalama koje nisu bile u europi
<CTCP2> a dobro, ti valjda bolje znas od njega koji je tamo radio pol zivota
<ivoks> kao i kamensko, tvornica mode
<BotaniCar_> gadno mi ovih dana Japan kuca po firewallima :) 
<ivoks> kakve mode jebo ih
<CTCP2> ne skreci na modu
<CTCP2> kakve veze moda ima sa sljivama i proizvodnjom mesa
<CTCP2> svinjama*
<ivoks> CTCP2: govorim o parolama
<CTCP2> jebe mi se za parole
<CTCP2> ja ti pricam o cinjenicama
<ivoks> CTCP2: sljeme, jedna od najvecih farmi europu
<CTCP2> znas li ti kolko je Sljeme bila velka farma?
<ivoks> CTCP2: znam da je bila manja od zagreba :)
<CTCP2> ...
<ivoks> a farme po europi su velicine zagreba
<Hrki> ivoks: sve ovisi o ljudima koji preuzmu firme, zato pitam jos jednom kako to da se u medjimurju provela uspjesna privatizacija, a dok su na moru sve pokrali ?
<ivoks> Hrki: pa rekao sam ti vec, stil zivota
<ivoks> Hrki: dalmacija je odrasla na oportunizmu
<Hrki> znaci priznajes da su damlatinci ljencine i lopovi? :D
<ivoks> Hrki: priznajem?
<ivoks> Hrki: ti si veca budala od svih njih ako ces raditi takvu generalizaciju
<CTCP2> ivoks : prico mi je stari, glavni direktor u sljemenu je brinuo o svemu tome godinama. Cim je HDZ dosao na vlast, ovaj je izbacen i postavljen je neki pizdek prek veze
<CTCP2> i ubrzo je pocela cijela firma odlazit u kurac
<ivoks> Hrki: ja sam dalmatinac, pa nisam ni lijen ni lopov
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa to uopce nije sporno
<ivoks> CTCP2: sljeme je unisteno
<BotaniCar_> Ahaha, neka baba rastura preko telefona emisiju na Sljemenu :) Ne znam o cemu se radi u emisiji,ali baba je nazvala i rekla da ne lazu, da nista nece biti bolje dok ne pocnemo nesto proizvoditi :)
<CTCP2> pa to i vleim, ko i vecina firma nakon YU
<ivoks> CTCP2: ali reci kako je za vrijeme juge bila strah i trepet u europi je kretenizam
<CTCP2> sve su il unistili il rasprodali
<ivoks> CTCP2: firme dolaze i odlaze, nastaju nove
<ivoks> kod nas je nazalost, stvaranje novih zapelo :)
<CTCP2> ko je bio strah i trepet?
<Hrki> ivoks: i kakve je utjeha radnicima bez posla sto im je stil zivota oportunizam
<ivoks> pa rekao si kako je bila jedna od vecih u europi
<CTCP2> ivoks : u nasim vukojebinama "nestaju"
<ivoks> Hrki: nikakve, ja ne znam sto ti zelis reci
<CTCP2> u pametnim drzavama odbre firme samo jacaju
<ivoks> Hrki: ja ti samo govorim zasto je tako kako je
<ivoks> Hrki: ne kazem da je to ispravan nacin zivota
<ivoks> Hrki: vec trazim razloge zasto je tako kako je
<CTCP2> ivoks : pa bila je jedna od najvecih u europi, al nisam reko da je imala trziste u europi i da je drmala tamo
<Hrki> pa znaci nije mi jasno, hdz opljackao dalmaciju, sjebali sve firme i ovi cobani i dalje glasaju za njih :D
<ivoks> kada nadjes razlog/uzrok, onda mozes naci i rjesenje
<Hrki> to mi nije jasno, kako mozes glasati za nekoga koji te je pokro
<CTCP2> uglavnom, mi brbrljamo i raspravljamo bezveze
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa nije drmala niti u jugi
<CTCP2> cinjenica je da je YU bila nesto i neko, a da je HR niko i nis
<ivoks> CTCP2: pik vrbovec je bio veci
<CTCP2> ne jebu nas pol posto
<CTCP2> ovo govno od drave moze jebat svako ko oce
<CTCP2> a debilna vlast i politicari daju guzice svakom ko se sjeti
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pa normalno da glasaju po partijskom nalogu 
<ivoks> yu je imala tu srecu da se nasla izmedju dvije vatre, a da ju te vatre nisu unistile nego dotirale
<CTCP2> ova kretencina milanovic je htio pretakat otrove kod nas :)))
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: znaci, svi su krivi osim ovog u ogledalu ? :) 
<CTCP2> to dost govori kolko smo i debilni i dupelizaci
<ivoks> to pretakanje otrova... na trenutak sam pomislio kako smo se konacno probudili
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : ja ne vodim drzavu tak da ja nisam ziher kriv
<ivoks> jer za protuuslugu obje strane su trebale pristati da ina dobije natrag naftna polja
<CTCP2> ivoks : bajke
<ivoks> al eto, nasa vanjska politika nema muda (doslovno), pa je tako kako je
<CTCP2> BAJKE
<CTCP2> ko ce ti garantirat vracanje naftnih polja?
<CTCP2> ameri? lol
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: reci cu ti nesto sto je znanac branitelj rekao : veli , ja se vise necu dizati za nikoga, sami ste si krivi, mi smo vam sve obranili, a vi ste sjedili i gledali dok vas pljackaju. Jesi, kriv si koliko i ja. 
<ivoks> ne, bitnije je bilo da assad pristane
<CTCP2> to su bile floskule milanovica i idiota a ne nikakvi realni dogovori
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa koji partijski nalog, pa poartija (hdz) ih je doveo do gladi, pa ova zagora je sirotinja za popizdit
<CTCP2> ivoks : asad nije nikome ponudio vracanje polja
<CTCP2> i btw, to ti je dobar primjer
<CTCP2> nase debilne rvacke
<CTCP2> kak su zbog lizanja dupeta
<CTCP2> popusili ta polja
<ivoks> pa nisu tak puno izgubili
<ivoks> a ne bi to mogli niti koristiti sad
<CTCP2> ma gledaj cijelu sliku
<CTCP2> ova drzava = sranje
<ivoks> ostalo im je, sta, 5 godina koncesije
<ivoks> toliko i traje rat
<CTCP2> samo kaj mi ni nismo svjesni u kolkim sranjima smo
<ivoks> i nist ne bi izvukli
<ivoks> ja sam svjesan, ali trazim rjesenje
<CTCP2> bome nisi u svim segmentima
<ivoks> necu kukati kako je u nekim bajkama bolje
<CTCP2> ova drzava po svemu losem nije otisla daleko od YU
<SilverSpace> Hrki: glasacka masinerja to ovi nikada nece svatiti koliko je jedan glas vise mocan 
<CTCP2> ali je sve sto je bilo dobro u YU zasrala
<ivoks> CTCP2: pa koliko ti imas godina, ako smijem pitati?
<CTCP2> nase pravosudje je npr TOTALNA KATASTROFA
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: i di si bio 91ve ! :) 
<ivoks> mislim, ja se sjecam juge
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : u pionirima :D
<ivoks> ja se sjecam da sam morao preko granice po osnovne potrebstine
<CTCP2> moro si po osnovni luksuz :)
<ivoks> poput brasna?
<CTCP2> isli su i moji po coca cole i sl. govna
<ivoks> ne, islo se po osnovne stvari
<Hrki> SilverSpace: pa onda nisu zasluzuili nista vise nego da sve pare idu u zagreb
<Hrki> i nek crknu od gladi
<ivoks> sjecam se i redova za kruh pred ducanima
<ivoks> jer poslijepodne vise nije bilo brasna
<Hrki> sad ja radi tih cobana cu mozda gledat karamarka nakon slijedecih izbora
<Hrki> koji ima karizmu fikusa
<ivoks> isli smo u austriju po secer
<Hrki> mislim to ti sve govori o stranci koja je njega odabrala za vodju
<ivoks> kraj svih tih silnih secerana
<CTCP2> ivoks : gle, bilo je "nedostatka robe", al moji starci su bili obicni sljakeri sa sugavim placama i NIKAD nije bilo krize, da se nema sta za jest, rezije itd
<Hrki> skupina cobana...
<ivoks> koje su bile strah i trepet europe :)
<CTCP2> svi su zivjeli bez straha
<ivoks> moj deda je isao u zatvor jer je radio
<ivoks> kad smo kod toga
<ivoks> idem do trgovine po voce
<ivoks> jos jedne namirnice koje nismo imali
<CTCP2> ne znam sta mislis pod tim "jer je radio"
<SilverSpace> c vitaminž
<ivoks> doslovno
<ivoks> dosao milicajac
<ivoks> i zatvorio ga jer je radio u 9 navecer
<ivoks> drugovi nisu mogli piti u blizini
<ivoks> smetalo ih je sto ovaj radi
<CTCP2> radio je van radnog vremena il kaj?
<ivoks> pravac po voce...
<SilverSpace> banane su imali jedino majmuni u maksimirskoj sumi
<Hrki> CTCP2: nije placao porez kao pravi dalmatinac oportunist :)
<CTCP2> dobro, u individualne slucajeve nemrem ulazit jer nemam pojma o njima, niti one mogu odrazavat cjelokupnu sliku
<CTCP2> oni*
<CTCP2> i u najboljem mogucem sistemu uvijek ce bit sranja i pizdarija
<CTCP2> primjerice, ova danasnja policija i "pravosudje" nije nista otislo od YU
<CTCP2> to sam i sam vidio na svojoj kozi u kakvoj je komi cijeli taj "pravosudni" sistem gdje te doslovno bilo tko moze optuzit za bilo sta
<CTCP2> a sud odjebavat sve protudokaze koji ne samo dokazuju da si nevin i da je sve laz, vec i da su "svjedoci" preociti lazljivci
<CTCP2> i di te svi stupnjevi suda samo automatizirano odjebavaju kak je "sve ok" prema njima
<CTCP2> (HR je drzava ("drzava") s najvise zalbi na europskom sudu za prava i s najvise ponistenih presuda)
<CTCP2> al ja govorim o ekonomskoj snazi jugoslavije
<CTCP2> i snazi drzave
<CTCP2> i ugledu u svijetu
<CTCP2> primjerice, zadnjih dana trckaram po bolnicama i bas gledam
<Hrki> ma meni je fascinantno da oni koji najvise zeljeli hrvatsku da se maknu od komunizma danas nista ne rade :)
<CTCP2> sve je to izgradjeno 70-ih godina
<CTCP2> i bas si mislim kak bi se to danas islo radit
<CTCP2> pa nema teoretske sanse da se naprave tolki kompleksi
<BotaniCar_> kak bi vi preveli ljepenku ( a da nije card/cardboard) ? 
<CTCP2> u danasnje vrijeme kad ni place nemaju za lijecnike
<Hrki> farbalo bi se kao i tunele :D
<CTCP2> Hrki ma jebo to sve
<CTCP2> primjerice ona sveucilisna bolnica
<CTCP2> gradila se dok nije srusena yuga
<CTCP2> poslije toga, sve to tamo samo propada
<CTCP2> 20 godina vec trune
<CTCP2> mislim da se koristi nes sitno kao skladiste trgovcima i to je to xD
<BotaniCar_> errr, sveucilisna se bolnica gradila samo na papiru i u jugi :) 
<BotaniCar_> Oni krateri tamo su vec 30 godina
<CTCP2> gradile se do 1990.
<CTCP2> gradila*
<BotaniCar_> "gradila"
<CTCP2> ma dobro
<CTCP2> al velim, deseci drugih bolnica i svega po HR
<SilverSpace> 1982
<CTCP2> skoro niceg tog ne bi bilo da se krenulo radit u HR
<CTCP2> il bi kostalo ko sv. petra kajgana
<SilverSpace> tad je pocela gradnja
<CTCP2> da, i trajala je do pocetka 90.
<CTCP2> izgradjeno je oko pola
<CTCP2> i onda je sve stalo
<SilverSpace> to je najveca krada novca od gradana 
<SilverSpace> u ju
<CTCP2> kraja zato jer su debili upropastili projekt
<CTCP2> a moglo je biti jebenica
<CTCP2> bitnije da su napravili ono govno arenu
<CTCP2> za par stotina milijuna eura
<tonil> nanana nana nana
<weshmashian> elem, docker je skroz kul, igrah se nesto malo s istim :)
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: de mi ti prevedi karton/ljepenka ! :) 
<BotaniCar_> A da nije cardboard/paperboard 
<obruT> nego, jel se majna Å¡togod :P
<BotaniCar_> jasta :) 
<Hrki> nego, da zavrsimo ovu temu, po meni bi trebale sve ove lopove natjerati na radne akcije
<Hrki> kako je bilo u jugi
<Hrki> to je dobra strana juge :)
<BotaniCar_> trazim kodove pakiranja materijala , za karton ima cijelo cudo ( http://jebo.me/pas/1 ) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: hm, jedared sam trazio i ja tocno to, brijem da je paperboard najblize
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: imaju i "carton" .. 
<weshmashian> \o/
<BotaniCar_> nabijem ih, idem si o trosku firmina vremena skuhati firminu kavu, forminom dzezvom, i naliti u firminu sdalicu, i doliti firmina mlijeka. Ko pravi proleter
<weshmashian> brijem da je naski karton 'corrugated board', po opisu
<BotaniCar_> Ne, moja firma ne daje mlijeko, samo ga kupue :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: pocni dojit pa neces ovisit o firmi za mlijeko!
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: tak sam i ja brijao dok nisam isao izguglat "ljepenka" i vidio da imamo 4000 vrsti iste .. 
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: doji ga ! :) 
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: ja imah briju slozit prototip stola za igranje od kartona/ljepenke
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: dopizdilo mi kad sam krenuo trazit materijale po netu :)
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: zakaj prvo prototip ? Ono, ke nebi ubro 2m2 lesonita i neceg slicnog jeftinog i bo bo ? 
<BotaniCar_> Frend slozio u redu stol (turnirska velicina) za tjedan dana 
<BotaniCar_> Sad radi blokove terena
<weshmashian> pa, brijo sam da je ovo jeVtinija varijanta
<weshmashian> jel' bero? :)
<weshmashian> ak je bero onda ne vjerujem, on zadnjih 5 godina barem slaze stol/teren :)
<BotaniCar_> Nene , Bero je picajzla poput tebe, on bi isto prvo prototip radio :) 
<weshmashian> isto ko ija :0
<weshmashian> i rest my case :D
<BotaniCar_> ^^^^^^^^
<BotaniCar_> Beri u korist, vise je stolova slozio ( i naplatio) drugima nego sebi :)
<weshmashian> true that
<BotaniCar_> Hmm, zelis reci da otvaras djelatnost ?:D
<weshmashian> i to mi je palo na pamet :)
<weshmashian> but no :)
<BotaniCar_> OK, radit' cu ti ko stolar, tesko da moze biti jebanje mozga u rangu ITa
<BotaniCar_> vat ju min NOU ? :)
<weshmashian> elem, zast karton - jeftino, lako popravljivo i lagano :)
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: ali .. lakat na stolu, krhko, kak to ? 
<weshmashian> lakat na stol - lakat u glavu, done&done :D
<weshmashian> ne brijem napravit nesto na sto ce se moc sjest bez da se raspadne, mora izdrzat tezinu terena i modela
<weshmashian> i cuge
<weshmashian> :)
<BotaniCar_> i pepeljara .. na kraju ispadne da mozes bas i sjest na njega :D
<weshmashian> pepeljare bas i ne ak ce bit kod mene :)
<weshmashian> elem, a fora je da ga mogu rastavit i spremit kad mi nije potreban
<BotaniCar_> Mogu razumjeti da ti zelis zivjeti vjewcno, alid a i gostima branis da se truju .. 
<weshmashian> onih ostalih 360 dana u godini :)
<BotaniCar_> Nda, i portability je bitno bolji nego ako radis od hrastovine :)
<weshmashian> nisam reko da se ne trujem, ali od kad je lima u igri nema pusenja u stanu :)
 * BotaniCar_ si misli o tome koliko se dima nagutao kao klinac i nish mu nije
<BotaniCar_> Imas pravo ! Nema dima dok si sam ne pocne kupovati pljuge :)
<weshmashian> takoe!
<tonil> neznam kako neko moze pusit, stari mi popusi dvi kutije malbora na dan, ja provao svega 3-4 cigarete u zivout
<tonil> zivotu*
<BotaniCar_> tonil: trebas step by step guide ili nesto drugo zelis reci ? :)
<BotaniCar_> Pusio bi i ti, da ti bolje ide majnanje :)
<tonil> zelim reci da su cigare nepotreban trosak
<BotaniCar_> tonil: zivot je nepotreban trosak :) 
<weshmashian> ^^
<BotaniCar_> I pivo/kava u gradu isto, a nad tim se nitko ne cudi
<tonil> koje su uzrokovane stresom u zivotu
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: nema ti para u stolarstvu
<Hrki> frend mi je stolar, radi na crno i jedva prezivljava
<weshmashian> uzrok cigareta je stres? kul, to nisam znao do sad s:)
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ne bi se slozio. Imam u familiji stolara, ne jednom sam im isao pomoci kad sam bio kratak s lovom 
<BotaniCar_> uzrok cigareta je Filip Moris ! :) 
<SilverSpace> i kaj je ovo vijest http://www.jutarnji.hr/bagerom-preorao--srce-hrvatskog-jadrana--daily-mail-prenio-tekst-jutarnjeg-lista/1146828/
<ivoks> CTCP2: ne, bio je stolar, radio je sam
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: zagreb ?
<SilverSpace> trebali bi biti sretni kaj ce netko posaditi masline 
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: Bjelovar, ali stolarija je isla kojekuda
<ivoks> stolarima je sad nesto teze jer ekipa se pali na ikeu
<ivoks> ali zato se treba specijalizirati
<Hrki> da, to je pizdarija
<ivoks> ikea i pvc stolarija su veliki problemi drvene stolarije
<Hrki> recimo za neki mali ormaric, treba mu 2-3 dana, kad zaracuna rad, materijale svi ostanu paff :D
<Hrki> zajebano je to, sad sve ovisi kakav si igrac
<Hrki> recimo, pola medjimurskih firmi ti gradi apartmane na moru jer su jeftini
<Hrki> ovi valjda ne zele radit :)
<ivoks> nije da ne zele, nego traze brzu zaradu\
<ivoks> tako su zivjeli stoljecima
<ivoks> ne znaju drugacije
<ivoks> onda si danas bio, a sutra nisi
<Hrki> pa koja je brza leglana zarada?
<ivoks> snalaze se
<ivoks> uglavnom je to prodaja djedovine
<Hrki> heh, bas me zanima sto bude kada sve prodaju
<ivoks> plakat ce
<BotaniCar_> brza zarada je najveca bolest koja je nase obrtnike opsjela u zadnjih 20 godina 
<ivoks> ne samo obrtnike
<ivoks> nitko kod nas ne razmislja ni 5 godina unaprijed
<BotaniCar_> za druge mi puca patka, ali obrtnici sunam/bi trebali biti motor privrede 
<ivoks> pa evo, trudim se :)
<ivoks> ne mogu sve sam :D
<BotaniCar_> Da, meni se vlastita zena doma smije kad planiram da cu s necim zaraditi za 5 godina. I onda ju pitam sto je ona stvorila osim mjesecne place, pa se ljuti 
<ivoks> uvezo sam vise dolara nego sljeme u 50 godina :D
<Hrki> evo, moj bivsi sef se brine da nema dovoljno posla za sljedecih 20godina 
<Hrki> sad je pun, ali on se zeli osigurati za 20 god
 * BotaniCar_ potapse ivoksa po ledjima, veca nagrada nego je vjerojatno od drzave dobio :)
<ivoks> kaj bi od drzave dobio?
<ivoks> drzava mi kasni s placanjem poticaja za zaposljavanje :)
<BotaniCar_> zahvalnicu ! :) 
<ivoks> al to je bilo i ocekivano
<Hrki> sad je pun, ali on se zeli osigurati za 20 god'
<Hrki> jel placas clanarinu hgk-u ?
<Hrki> i koja je svrha toga?
<weshmashian> <3 brzu zaradu
<ivoks> ne, nego HOK-u
<tonil> hebes ovu drzavu treba se vani zaposlit,evo ja u offshore biznisu neznam niti jednog pomorca koji ima ispod 10k$ placu
<ivoks> svrha je da mi posalju bilten i pozivnice za druzenje uz zakusku :)
<weshmashian> tak je sogi uspio ulupat nekoliko k€ u 'online preprodaju zlata'
<weshmashian> doduse, problem je nastao kad je pokuso povuc nazad ono sto mu je ostalo :)
<SilverSpace> tonil: pitaj mojeg bratica kak mu je dobro na brodu to ti je rudarenje 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: treba znati odabrati brod :)
<tonil> SilverSpace, sve zavisi o kompaniji ak je na nekoj nasoj onda nema tu puno pomoci nase su krs
<Hrki> nisu svi isti, pola rijeke zivi od broda
<Hrki> a pola od iznajmljivnja stanova, jebem im mater sto su napravili od nekada mocne industrijske rijeke
<tonil> pricam npr o Exmaru rodjak mi je tamo i uplaciva se doprinose i porez belgiji,kapo je makinje ima 14k€ placu i imat ce 2500€ penzije pa ti reci jel to lose
<SilverSpace> nemaju svi srece da dobar brod uhvatit ti su rijetki 
<SilverSpace> ne kaze se badava kruh sa sedam kora
<Hrki> mada ja neznam dali bi mogao ici u limenu kutiju na pola godine :D
<tonil> SilverSpace, zavisi koji brod ak je tanker,lng onda je laganinica a na ovim manjim u offshoreu psv,ahts,drillship i kontenjerima se radi ko lud ;)
<tonil> al jebes ga kad te ovo zatekne http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LwKXfc_a4Ag
<datase> tonil: Title: Tanker in big storm, Views: 4607479, Rating: 96.568174%
<Hrki> nego mene zanima slijedece, dali se placa porez na pare koje primim iz inozemstva
<Hrki> recimo, imam 100BTC-ova, to sam sad prodo na burzu koja mi salje pare wire transferom na banku
<Hrki> ili imam prijatelja kao i mesic iz argentine i on mi zeli posuditi 100 00$
<ivoks> placas porez na dohodak
<Hrki> ali kada primam paypal uplate ne placam porez
<ivoks> a koliko je to ovisi o tome koliko zaradis
<Hrki> koja je raznika?
<ivoks> mozda nisi jos dohodovao toliko da si bitan drzavi
<ivoks> ali pazi da ne primas dohodak bez registrirane djelatnosti
<ivoks> to ti je rad na crno i kaznjava se
<Hrki> pa kako da onda naplatim coinove? :D
<ivoks> to ces morati razgovarati s nekim tko se u to bolje kuzi
<ivoks> ja sam svoj prvi bankovni racun otvorio kao obrtnik
<ivoks> ja ni ne znam kako je biti gradjanin bez da te drzava sise
<Hrki> :)
<ivoks> nisam ni faks zarvsio, a vec sam imao svoj obrt
<Hrki> mene je ova sugava porezna sjebala, stara ima stan na moru, ja zamo zivio i studiro
<Hrki> i sad kao moram platiti porez na kucu za odmor, a tamo sam zivio
<ivoks> nisi se prijavio
<Hrki> studiro i sve, bio prijavljen
<ivoks> kak oni znaju da si ti tamo zivio
<Hrki> kaze kuja na poreznoj da mi preostaje samo ustavna tuzba
<Hrki> jebeni djiberi
<Hrki> a cekas rjesenje duze od 1.5godine
<ivoks> tak i ja
<Hrki> i jos nije doslo i pise da moras platiti a tek onda se zaliti
<ivoks> hocu pokrenut posao na otoku
<ivoks> a oni mi ne mogu izdati rjesenje o legalnosti objekta
<ivoks> a ja bi i platio i sve
<ivoks> samo eto, nisam jos dosao na red
<ivoks> jednostavno ne smijes raditi
<Hrki> da, nisi politicki podmazan
<ivoks> dobra stara yu praksa
<Hrki> i kako da onda volim ovu zemlju dok sami cobani u upravama i tim izmisljenim agencijama
<Hrki> drzavni sluzbenici misle da su bogom dani
<ivoks> tako da se boris protiv gluposti, a ne protiv zemlje
<ivoks> a zemlju volis radom i postenjem
<ivoks> ne zastavama
<Hrki> pa gradjani cine zemlju :)
 * ivoks isplatio bozicnicu svojim zaposlenicima
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ti bi se u stvari najradije borio samo za Hrkija , jelda ? ivoks ti je iznad u dvije recenice sazeo ono sto ti *mozes* napraviti, i sto ce sigurno pomoci. 
 * BotaniCar_ broji peneze od svoje bozicnice
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: ja bi se borio za sve hrkije koji su posteni, zele raditi i primati normalnu placu, ne broje ljudima krvna zrnca i muka im je od crkvenog terrora
<drj_cro> Hrki: po cemu tebe crkva terorizira?
<Hrki> po tome sto im placamo porez, po tome sto se mjesaju u svaki kurac
<Hrki> po tome sto govore jedno, a prakticiraju drugo
<Hrki> jos jedna partijska tvorevina
<Hrki> uhljebi, placas clanarinu a nemam nikakve koristi od nje
<drj_cro> hm,,a kak ti to placas clanarinu?
<tonil> ja nisam imao dobra iskustva sa crkvom
<Hrki> pa svi gradjani placaju poreze i dio ide njima
<Hrki> to ti je to
<tonil> doduse potrali su me doslovno iz njihove skole
<Hrki> i to im jos nije dovoljno, pa jos primaju milodare
<Hrki> znaci lijepo, neka se napravi lista vjernika i neka oni dobrovoljno placaju 
<CTCP2> kod mene pop doslovno govori ak im donesu "smijesne cifre" da ni ne dolaze u crkvu :)))))))))
<Hrki> sto mene teroriziraju
<Hrki> opet, radi cobana koji su u vecini takvi
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ne vjerujem ti, da si takvog stava ne bi tipkao ovo sto tipkas nego nesto kao "E, dat cu ove u Instituciji X na sud, nece vise zajebati ni mene ni meni slicne". Po ovom sto si napisao zakljucujem da bi ti bilo daleko draze da taj sud dobije netko drugi, da se ne moras zajebavati. I, de se probaj jedne teme drzati, samo ih mijenjas :)
<tonil>  koji su u vecini takvi
<tonil> <BotaniCar_> Hrki: ne vjeruje
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b3_NyVr-hJY#t=23
<datase> tonil: Title: Techno Party in Uganda, Views: 190402, Rating: 96.544%
<BotaniCar_> Free joint for every raver ! 
<BotaniCar_> Cek, jesi ti to iznad napisao da je Crkva Partijska tvorevina ? 
<BotaniCar_> Idem na #windows malo, pre jaki ste mi :)
<CTCP2> sve je to isto sektastvo
<CTCP2> ja sam il za diktaturu
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: pa mijenjamo teme, al ne kuzim ovaj tvoj tekst sa institucije
<CTCP2> il za direktnu demokraciju
<CTCP2> sve izmedju je neefikasni proljev
<ivoks> ja nisam za demokraciju
<Hrki> znaci ja te pitam, zasto moram placati poret crkvi a zaboli me za nju ?
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: jesi se pred 10 linija zalio da oko stana ne mozes nista bez ustavne tuzbe ? Pa pokreni proces, na to sam se referencirao
<Hrki> *porez
<ivoks> ja sam za ono sto istok ima vec tisucljecima i sto je engleska probala pred dva stoljeca
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: to govno kosta, ja nemam pare
<CTCP2> ivoks : iskreno, nisam ni ja za demokraciju kod nas nakon sto vidim ove iz HRASTa i sl.
<ivoks> a to je meritokracija
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: nekakve pare moras imati, inace neces platiti ni porez, a siguran sam da ces ga platiti 
<Hrki> stan je od stare, ona odlucuje, toliko puta ju je sjebala drzava da odustaje od nje :=
<Hrki> da je moj, sigurno me nebi neka tamo porezna jebala bez osnove
<BotaniCar_> Velim, odem na #windows, tamo su teme lakse a rjesenja brza :) 
<ivoks> meritokracija + kapitalizam bi bio idealna kombinacija
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: kaj, reset? :)
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: taj carobni gumb koji rjesava skoro-sve :)
<BotaniCar_> Negho, majneri http://bitcoinwisdom.com/litecoin/difficulty , ide difficulty dolje, bas me zanima da li ce i tecaj u tom smjeru 
<Hrki> neka padne, cekam te za bozic
<BotaniCar_> :) Ako padne ispod 30 , ne prodajem :) 
<Hrki> lol
<Hrki> pa kolko je sad
<CTCP2> dolje? wtf?
<BotaniCar_> nemam pojma :) 
 * CTCP2 otvara sampanjac
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: ako cijela ta *coin prica ima veze s mozgom, onda bi morala pasti i vrijednost :) 
<BotaniCar_> meni je rast tezine odgovarao dok je god vriejdnost novcica proporcionalno (ili vise) rasla
<CTCP2> nema veze rast medjusobono
<CTCP2> niej vrijednost rasla kak je rastao diff
<CTCP2> a isto vrijedi i obrnuto
<CTCP2> nece padat ak pada diff
<CTCP2> iako, nekak sumnjam u pad diffa
<CTCP2> to je nekakav glitch
<BotaniCar_> zato mi se stvar i cini nerazumnom .. tocno se vidi da cijelu tu pricu samo vjera i Kina drze iznad vode 
<BotaniCar_> Tesko da je glitch, brijem da je vjerojatnije da su se neki resursi preusmjerili na altcoine i ja je hashpower pao
<BotaniCar_> *da je
<CTCP2> daj boze :D
<CTCP2> inace, i treba se prebacit na alt coine
<CTCP2> trebam to pronjuskat kak ide
<BotaniCar_> stra' me 
<CTCP2> i jel ih lako prebacit u LTCe/BTCe
<BotaniCar_> Nije, zato me i strah
<CTCP2> si gledo ti sta oko tog?
<BotaniCar_> jesam
<CTCP2> kolki postotak se uzme kad prebacujes u druge coine?
<CTCP2> pucaj, sta si sazno :D
<BotaniCar_> spekulantsko drkanje,da ne duzim.
<CTCP2> zas
<CTCP2> oni WDC i FSTi su navodno ok
<CTCP2> unosniji i pouzdani
<BotaniCar_> mislim, uclanit ces se na multipool ili njemu slicne, i nakon metar dana ces se naci s 20 walleta, a na svakom 3 kune, od toga pola u coinima koje tesko ili samo na jednom mjestu mozes pretvopriti u nesto drugo
<BotaniCar_> WDC pouzdan ? De odi probaj otvoriti wallet, pa mi reci sto mislis : )
<CTCP2> lol, nisam skido wallet
<CTCP2> i kak 3 kn :D
<CTCP2> LTCa mozes zrudarit za 2000 kn
<BotaniCar_> tesko mi je pricati ti,ako nisi ni oko bacio na to kak stvar radi
<CTCP2> ti imas 1300 kH/s, jel
<CTCP2> 350 USD/mj
<BotaniCar_> "[14:16:38] <CTCP2> LTCa mozes zrudarit za 2000 kn" de ovo stavi u kontekst, mogu i za 20000000000000 kuna :) 
<CTCP2> kontekst: na tvojim grafama :D
<BotaniCar_> c c c, big numbers memory, napisao sam da je to nekakav peak bio, imam oko 1Mh/s
<CTCP2> ok, nek je i 1000 kn/mj
<CTCP2> WDCa onda bi mogo 1300 kn xD
<CTCP2> a FSTa oko 1700 kn
<BotaniCar_> Ti bas nisi gledao kak pretvoriti te *coine u kune na tekucem racunu jelda ? :) 
<BotaniCar_> Velim, probaj za pocetak opce otvoriti WDC wallet :)
<CTCP2> pa prebacio bi WDCe i FSTe u LTCe il BTCe
<CTCP2> zato i pitam kolku proviziju drmnu
<CTCP2> a poslije tog u USD
<CTCP2> il kune il kaj vec
<CTCP2> ne mislim ih ionak dizat
<CTCP2> cirka jednom mjesecno
<CTCP2> dok se nakupi nekih 10.000 kn :>
 * BotaniCar_ drzi fige CTCP2
<BotaniCar_> ja kontam bi li prodao graficku skuplje nego sam ju kupio, dok ova pomama ne splasne :)
<CTCP2> xD
<vileni> nova, nekoristena
<CTCP2> :)
<CTCP2> "niti jedna igrica igrana!" :))
<BotaniCar_> "nikad overklokana" :) "jos mirisi na novo" :) 
<CTCP2> ebote, za 6-12 mj bude popplavi ATIevki xD
<CTCP2> polovnih
<BotaniCar_> ako ako :) 
<BotaniCar_> Generalno se slazem, samo cekam da ekipi pocne dolaziti racun za struju :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: evo opet ja skacem sa teme, http://www.njuskalo.hr/?ctl=browse_ads&sort=new&categoryId=9580&locationId=1603&locationId_level_0=1165&locationId_level_1=1603&locationId_level_2=0&priceLimitFrom=&priceLimitTo=&mainAreaFrom=&mainAreaTo=&flatTypeId=0&floorCountId=0&roomCountId=0&flatFloorIdFrom=0&flatFloorIdTo=0&gardenAreaFrom=&gardenAreaTo=&balconyAreaFrom=&balconyAreaTo=&teraceAreaFrom=&teraceAreaTo=&yearBuiltFrom=&yearBuiltTo=&yearLastRebuildFrom
<Hrki> :D
<Hrki> nisu bas cijene jeftine za zauzete stanove 
<BotaniCar_> TINYURL, damn you  !:) 
<Hrki> bi se bunio da dobijes 50 000€ a nisi ni oro ni kopo? :D
<BotaniCar_> Ja se ne bunim ni kad dobijem 10 kn .. iako, ne sjecam se kad sam zadnji put nesto doslovno dobio, uvijek bude caka :)
<BotaniCar_> nego, ne otvara mi ovaj tvoj turbourl :)
<ivoks> http://www.njuskalo.hr/nekretnine/stan-knin-89-m2-oglas-8204987
<ivoks> netko je pokusao pokrenuti biznis u ovom
<ivoks> podrucje od drzavne skrbi
<Hrki> a takvih stanova je pola grada, sve zauzeli sa lokalnih sela koji rata nisu vidjeli
<ivoks> kakve veze rat ima s tim?
<Hrki> pa kak nema, pobili srbe, a u njihove domove se naselili sa sela
<ivoks> pobili srbe?
<BotaniCar_> "pobili Srbe" ? 
<BotaniCar_> :)
<ivoks> svasta
<Hrki> ??
<ivoks> tko je pobio srbe?
<ivoks> i koliko ih je pobijeno?
<Hrki> pa neznam, valjda su se sami od sebe poklali 
<obruT> pa ima ih pobijeno po nekim selima
<obruT> pogotovo dolje u tom podrucju
<ivoks> ne kazem da nema, pitam; koliko?
<Hrki> pa sta vi pricate, prije rata u kninu je bilo 80% srba
<Hrki> nakon rata je 80% u korist hrvata
<ivoks> Hrki: ali nisu pobijeni svi
<ivoks> jer eto ih, glasaju
<ivoks> dodju s busevima svako malo
<Hrki> pa nisu, protjerani su :)
<obruT> vecina su se pokupili
<Hrki> a u njihove domove su se naselili cobani sa sela
<ivoks> pa to da, ili su protjerani ili su otisli
<ivoks> ali nisu pobijeni
<obruT> Hrki: jel ti znas kako je izgledao to "protjerivanje" ?
<BotaniCar_> dapace, ako se dobro sjecam dokumentaraca i njihove kolone, fini broj ih je prebjegao ziv i zdrav
<ivoks> s mercedesima
<Hrki> a zasto su opce bjezali?
<ivoks> mislim, naravno da je bilo ubijenih
<ivoks> kamo srece da se u svakoj vojnoj akciji takvih razmjera, kao sto je oluja, pobije tako mali broj civila
<ivoks> ameri vise civila ubiju u jednom napadu sa svojim dronom
<obruT> to protjerivanje je izgledalo tako da ih je njihova tamosnja vlast potjerala, a na podrucju oko Slunja su plasili ekipu da uz ustase dolaze i muslimani i da ce ih sve poklati
<obruT> znam jer mi je teta bila tamo, htjela je ostati, ali su je splasili i potjerali
<obruT> tetak je ostao
<BotaniCar_> obruT: jel umro ? Jel od straha ? :D
<obruT> nije, ziv je i zdrav
<ivoks> obruT: i di ti je sad teta?
<obruT> sad je s tetkom u crnoj gori
<ivoks> zasto se ne vrate?
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o , zelisreci da imas apartman za iznajmiti na ljeto, obruT ? :D
<obruT> zato sto sumnjam da bi tetak ovdje nasao posao
<obruT> barem ne u Slunju, tamo u okolici imaju kucu
<ivoks> da, to je problem
<ivoks> treba nekako oziviti te krajeve
<ivoks> pa ce se ljudi manje zamarati glupostima
<obruT> BotaniCar_: bio sam kod njih pretproslo ljeto na ljeto :)
<obruT> ljeto na ljeto :)
 * obruT ne zna sto pise
<tonil> heh bila je traktorijada tamo ranih 90tih 
<BotaniCar_> obruT: ja biJo u CG pred ~4 godine, nije me se bas dojmila higijena u javnim objektima, a malo im zamjeram i sto su mi sverceri pokusali prodati cigarete skuplje nego su na kiosku :) Dobro sam jeo, doduse ! .9
<obruT> ivoks: tamo dolje gdje se postavlja spomenik Franceticu, srbinu koji je za vrijeme rata bio u Slunju (bez obzira jel bio civil) ce tesko biti naci posao
<tonil> inace da mi je bar imati skill ovako nesto nacrtati ovo je savrseno ispalo,imam wacom tablet al nisam odavno nista pokusavao http://nebezial.deviantart.com/art/um-she-s-hot-yeah-im-a-dumbass-375690131
<Hrki> no i vama je normalno da su cobani sa okolnih sela, koji nisu imali veze sa ratom uselili i uhljebili u stanove postenih srba koji su protjerani? i nikada ne zive u tim stanovima, vec ih prodavaju i iznajmljuju
<obruT> BotaniCar_: uf, ja se super proveo, obisli smo cijelu CG, dio probiciklirali, nesto proplaninarili, nesto proraftali, kupali se u moru i Skadarskom jezeru... malo zasli i u Albaniju :) zakon je bilo...
<ivoks> obruT: znam
<BotaniCar_> Banned site: deviantart.com  Categories: Time Waster
<Hrki> ja znam oko 10 starijih ljudi iz knina, niti jedan nije kupio stan, sve preko pokljanjanja
<ivoks> obruT: velim, kada bi ekipa radila, ne bi se time zamarala
<ivoks> http://danas.net.hr/novac/u-gomili-nezaposlenih-ovaj-posao-za-4000-kuna-nitko-ne-zeli-raditi
<ivoks> svi oce bit manageri
<tonil> BotaniCar_, ? sto devianart ima neke odlicne umjetnike i dobar je za inspiraciju pr
<tonil> pricas gluposti da je time waster
<tonil> trollas :P
<BotaniCar_> za core bizniz moje firme je timewaster, shodno tome sam konfigurirao i content filter :) 
<tonil> ma
<BotaniCar_> Doduse, pustim ljude na moj posao i na facebook, nisam tako zao :D
 * tonil nece da slusa te nebuloze
<tonil> eh facebook to je vec time waster
<vileni> BotaniCar_: to je if petlja?
<vileni> if facebook then mojposao
<tonil> haha
<vileni> i automatski mail
<tonil> lol dobra dobra vileni 
<BotaniCar_> Vish kak vileni sve kuzi :) Slozis proxy tak da zaposleniku koji otvori facebook, prvi iduci klik pokaze moj posao :)
<CTCP2> idem ja bacit "na papir" ove LTCe
<CTCP2> tj u excel
<CTCP2> da vidim kak ce to ic xD
<CTCP2> jer mi se ovaj net diff popeo na racku xD
<Hrki> ne kuzim zasto firme ne bloikiraju fejs i slicne pizdarije
<Hrki> to bi prvo blokiro da imam firmu
<BotaniCar_> Dodji se isplakati kad shvatis da ce ti zarada bude nikakva :)
 * CTCP2 slaps BotaniCar_ around a bit with a large superpenguin
<SilverSpace> konacno ga nives drzi u rukama http://www.jutarnji.hr/nives-celzijus-dobila-kiklopa-urucili-joj-nagradu-nakon-pet-godina/1147398/
<CTCP2> cudi me kaj nema vec online taka neka tablica
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: zakaj, fino das ekipi fejs, a onda gledas koliko dnevno to zlorabe > moj.posao :)
<BotaniCar_> Slabo nesto novine pisu o situaciji u Italiji :) Traze da se politicarima smanje beneficije, prometnice blokirane vec tjedan dana :)
<Hrki> vidis, nije to los pristup
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ti si juce pitao kako daisy-chainati napajanja ? 
<Hrki> njet, nisam bio gore par dana
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: zasto ti jeto cudno
<Hrki> pa nisu talijani ludi, mi samo seremo a nitko ne pokrece pametne referendume
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: mislio sam da nasi mediji jedva cekaju neku nevolju kod susjeda, da ne bi morali pisati o nasim nevoljama 
<Hrki> jebo te brak u ustav da te jebo
<SilverSpace> nase novine i novinarstvo nikada nije bilo u gorem stanju ni za vrijeme tudmana nije bilo ovako 
<Hrki> i naravno opet najvise glasova dodijelile primitivne sredine :=)
<tonil> wow nisam znao da imamo ovako odlicne crtace stjepan sejic http://youtu.be/hj8-Jzazj2k
<datase> tonil: Title: mm, Views: 8267, Rating: 100.0%
<SilverSpace> Hrki: vidis krivo opet ne rezoniras dobro
<Hrki> ajde mi objasni
<BotaniCar_> ali na /msg :) 
<BotaniCar_> Jebote, niste danas ni jednu jedinu lijepu stvar napisali :) 
<BotaniCar_> CVIJECE, mothewrfu*kers
<Hrki> kako to da zupanije koje su bile pod utjecajom europe su glasale protiv, a cobanluk za :D
<Hrki> BotaniCar_: evo jedna lijepa vijest, pocinjem sljakati od nove godine
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: mozes te svoje karakterizacije zamijeniti s "zupanije koje su neposredno iskusile rat" i zupanije koje su samo posredno iskusile rat" , da bi stvari stavio (imo) u kontekst
<SilverSpace> za i protiv nije izraz primitivizma nego demokracije a glasanje je po partijskoj duznosti kaj mislis da su istra rijeka i medimurje nesto pametniji
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: di/sto/posto ces raditi ? Cestitam ! 
<SilverSpace> sve je to odnost politike
<Hrki> ali kakve veze ima rat sa brakom?
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynYwTU7z6BI
<datase> ivoks: Title: Guy Brings His White Girl To Barbershop In Harlem And Gets Hated On By Black Hairdresser, Views: 4386049, Rating: 98.26614%
<Hrki> opet su one zupanije gdje prevladava nacionalizam rekle svoje, a otvorene multikulturalne rekle svoje
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nasi samo pisu kaj im pase i kome pase 
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: nema veze direktno s brakom , nego s svjetonazorom. Tamo di su metci fuckali nad glavama ekipa rezonira kao "tradicionalno je dobro, to je meni i mojima glavu sacuvalo sve ove godine" 
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: si vidio smijeha ? :D
<obruT> samo pokretanje onog referenduma je iskaz primitivizma
<SilverSpace> obruT: slazem se to sam i ja reko
<SilverSpace> do toga nije smjelo doci 
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ?
<BotaniCar_> Nabijem vas na otvoren multikulturalni tuki. Kvaziintelektualna elita je , ocito, bila pre lijena ustati nakon subotnjeg tuluma, pa ste spusili :) 
<SilverSpace> ali hebi ga nesposobni su do bola u vladi 
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: docekao me taj video uutro u inboxu :) 
<Hrki> pa nije im to sacuvalo glavo, nego branitelji iz cjele republike
<Hrki> puno njih je bilo iz zupanija koje vezu nisu imale sa ratom
<SilverSpace> Hrki: glasanje je samo odnos snaga politike a ne nikako gdje tko zivi
<Hrki> sve pet, ali kad ce vise ljudi naucit da je tradicija zastarjela, zivimo u novom dobu
<Hrki> nema vise sigurnosti, nema vise sigurnih poslova, nema vise prava radnika, nema toga jer su se borili za demokraciju i kapitalizam
<Hrki> pa nemos i ovce i novce
<SilverSpace> Hrki: lose mislis selo moze izumrjeti ali tradicija ne 
<CTCP2> fuck, bolan
<CTCP2> kalkulacije nisu bas blistave
<CTCP2> jel oce ko tablicu xD
<Hrki> pa izumire, sve vise i vise mladih uopoce neide u crkvu
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: kaj rudnik presusio
<CTCP2> SilverSpace : cini se da ce vrlo brzo :/
<Hrki> prije se tradicionalno postivalo starije, sad ovi mulci ne jebu nikoga
<SilverSpace> Hrki: hebala te crkva 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: kaj / kak si racunao, i zasto (ima vec kalkulatora online) 
<Hrki> prije se zenilo sa 20 godina, sad se vise nitko ne zeni :D
<SilverSpace> zapiknuli ste se za crkvu ko pijan plota
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : daj da vidim di ima online kalkulatora koji ti pokazuju za sljedecih par mjeseci
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: svaki, samo mu stavi diff koji zelis
<CTCP2> koji zelim
<Hrki> pa dok se javljaju a nitko ih nista ne pita, uvjek kad su crveni na vlasti ovi nesto seru
<CTCP2> al ne predvidja diff
<CTCP2> koji ce bit
<BotaniCar_> Bo(n)g otac ni tri exela ti ne mogu pouzdano predvidjeti diff, stoga ti kazem da si se jebal s exelicom bezveze :)
<BotaniCar_> Ali, do tell, kak i kaj si racunao, mozda grijesim
<CTCP2> pa uzo sam average 14%
<SilverSpace> Hrki: pa kaj to nije demokratsko pravo??
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: kak si dosao do 14% ? 
<SilverSpace> ovim je na vlasti kao i svakoj vlasti da ljudi ne razmisljaju nego da su ovce 
<Hrki> pa da, ali dosadni su vise i bogu i ocu
<CTCP2> a tak negdje raste svaka 3-4 dana
<Hrki> japanci su rekli, demokracija nije za cobane i neskolovane ljude
<Hrki> sto ti znaci misljenje 100 000 cobana ?
<CTCP2> da stavim manje od 14%?
<CTCP2> 16.12.2013.		5,74
<CTCP2> 12.12.2013.		8,6
<CTCP2> 9.12.2013.		21,44
<CTCP2> 6.12.2013.		12,93
<CTCP2> 3.12.2013.		13,3
<CTCP2> 30.11.2013.		13,89
<CTCP2> fuck
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: nisam mislio predlagati da mijenjas , samo me zanimalo kako si dosao do toga. 
<CTCP2> eto ti zadnjih par dana rast
<SilverSpace> Hrki: japanci su tradicija i oni nisu ljudi 
<CTCP2> oko 14% ispada
<Hrki> SilverSpace: gradjani su rekli svoje sto misle o crkvenim idejama svojim odazivom na referendumu
<Hrki> ali naravno, nemos protiv ovaca koji dobiju naputak na misama
<Hrki> pa vidio sam na ulazim vratima su oni plakati od one prasice zeljke m.
<SilverSpace> okreni to i na drugu stranu 
<CTCP2> evo stavio sam 10%
<CTCP2> opet nije bajno
<SilverSpace> tko god bio coban, ovce su uvijek iste
<Hrki> sta je najgore, ove ce izgubit izbore (hdz) radi tih pizdarija :D
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to bilo najgore?
<Hrki> jer ne kuze da su zaostali i prikljucuju se glupim pokretima protiv cirilice i brak je mrak
<CTCP2> http://s13.postimg.org/hf5ig3yxj/LTCs.gif
<CTCP2> eto BotaniCar_
<SilverSpace> zasto bi to bilo najgore da sdp izgubi izbore ?
<SilverSpace> nesposobni su do bola 
<CTCP2> gornji zeleni dio tablice je ak krenes sad rudarit
<CTCP2> s grafom od 1000 kH/s
<CTCP2> i kolko ces zrudarit svaka 3 dana
<SilverSpace> napravili nered u drzavi medu gradanima 
<CTCP2> kak se digne diff
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nazalost to se ne moze popraviti vise i od koje vlasti koja dode 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: meni to i dalje izgleda debelo isplativo.Ostaju upitnici koliko ce coin vrijediti i kakav ce diff zaista biti
<CTCP2> hm, po cem ti se cini isplativo
<CTCP2> 26.2.2014.
<CTCP2> ispada 1 USD/dnevno
<CTCP2> a sad je
<CTCP2> 9,3625797
<BotaniCar_> 5 kn dnevno mi se i dalje cini miljama daleko od 0 kn dnevno
<CTCP2> to ti je 150 kn mj
<CTCP2> a struja ti je 150-200 kn
<CTCP2> zisku
<BotaniCar_> u stvari mi je struja 0kn, no to je moj partikularni slucaj. 
<BotaniCar_> velim, imamo 2 nepoiznanice na kojima se ovo bazira, tako da tablica u stvari nema tezinu. Uz to ne znam kako ukalkulirati mesetarenja i spekulacije koje ce doci 
<BotaniCar_> CTCP2: kaj ovo znaci, ti dizes ruke od majnanja ? :) 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: http://zokstersomething.com/2013/11/26/da-li-ste-znali-sta-znace-tri-prsta vidi ovo, promjenjena je tradicija, prije smo se pozdravljali sa 3 prsta, a danas sa dva :D
<weshmashian> zanimljivo, ja pozdravljam s jednim samo
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: kad si prije f pilani delal :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: to me uopce ne zanima niti se time zamaram to je za ovce 
<SilverSpace> weshmashian: isto ko i vettel :)
<Hrki> samo sam ti htio rec da je tradicija upitna :p
<SilverSpace> to nije tradicija to je idiotizam svojeg vremena isto ko i danasnji 
<CTCP2> BotaniCar_ : bome moram razmislit jer ovo prebrzo raste
<CTCP2> diff
<CTCP2> a ne vjerujem da ce vrijednost LTCa ubrzo rasti
<BotaniCar_> Meni je svesvejedno, vec sad je stabilniji jer su padovi vrijednosti u zadnja dva tjedna obeshrabrili more spekulanata koji su isli vidjeti sta se da zaraditi s 100$ na burzi :)
<BotaniCar_> Taman da padne i na 20$, meni se i dalje isplati (za sad) 
<CTCP2> pa sad se jos isplati, kolko tolko
<CTCP2> al velim, kroz mjesec dana ce bit pusiona
<BotaniCar_> Tak i treba, onda kad more ekipe ispadne, onda ce opet postati isplativo :) 
<CTCP2> pitanje je oce li ispast
<CTCP2> najvjerojantije nece
<BotaniCar_> Ionak se ovo sad valja na talasu klinaca kojima su mamice kupile gejmersku karticu za bozic, ap su si pomislili zaraditi :)
<CTCP2> vecina rudari na 0 kn isplativosti
<CTCP2> rudari coine pa ceka godinu dana
<CTCP2> da naraste vrijednost
<CTCP2> tak je bilo s BTCima
<BotaniCar_> To stekanje bi moglo ubiti coine, valuta koja ne cirkulira ne vrijedi nikom 
<CTCP2> ok, veli neki lik na #litecoin da nema sanse da tak raste diff
<CTCP2> :>
<BotaniCar_> A cuj, ovisi koliko je klinaca zaista od mame dobilo graficku, brijem da 12 mjesec treba ne gledati/citati nista, vidjet cemo u sijecnju :D
<SilverSpace> smanjili mi kamatu na kredit
<BotaniCar_> o0o0o0o
<SilverSpace> nije puno al veseli :)
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=WfD5NTYyC5s #wazaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Budweiser Whazzuup: complete mythic 2002 series, Views: 20366, Rating: 98.11024%
 * ivoks nadopunio CV
<ivoks> i salje...
<jelly> PopustPlus elektronsko izravno pismo ( EIP ) nisu spamovi nego su masovno
<jelly> poslana pisma. Ukoliko želite na mail primati najbolje ponude u Hrvatskoj 
<jelly> [2]prijavite se ovdje.                                                                                                                                                    
<ivoks> :)
<obruT> jelly: dobio sam taj mail i rado bih popricao s posiljatem oko toga
<ivoks> mislis, osakatio ga?
<obruT> pa sad, ne znam da li je lomljenje ruku i nogu sakacenje...
<obruT> uglavnom, zavrsio je u specijalnom mailboxu
<SilverSpace> druže tito, tvoje dupe sito, moje jadno golo i gladnooooo....
<obruT> s/tito/tudjman/  s/tito/sanader/  s/tito/milanovic/  s/tito/linic/ ...
<tonil> haha
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/amiga-chromeu/129000.aspx
<obruT> ja bas za vikend upogonio svoju 1200-ticu... 
<obruT> odbija suradnju sa starim disketama pa nisam siguran jel problem u disketama ili driveu
<tonil> ne rabim chrome
<obruT> a onda sam prikljucio i neku 500-ticu, al ta vjerojatno uopce ne radi
<tonil> al ako izadje za firefox rado cu probati
<SilverSp1ce> http://www.tportal.hr/sport/kosarka/304962/Trener-Buducnosti-psovao-majku-igracima.html
<SilverSp1ce> jedan moj frend trener isto tako na tekmi klincima "jebat cu vam majku" i poslje utakmice mu dosla mama i kazem mu da bi trebao izvrsiti svoje obecanje :)
<obruT> je, a moj susjed je Pero Lozac :P
<SilverSp1ce> strani mediji u Engleskoj Francuskoj i Njemackoj te Svicarskoj javili da otrov iz Sirije iskrcan u Hrvatsku i Albaniju
<SilverSp1ce> Mmike: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B41LTCxiTYk#t=196
<datase> SilverSp1ce: Title: Sky Sports F1: Natalie Pinkham Learns F1 Driving accompany by Daniel Ricciardo, Views: 57203, Rating: 98.68132%
<SilverSp1ce> ne bi izlazio iz simulatora
<tonil> SilverSp1ce, koji otrov?
<tonil> http://www.theuntappedsource.com/blog/worst-music-album-cover-art-youll-ever-see/
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk
<datase> tonil: Title: Shakira;Artista Invitado Alejandro Sanz - La Tortura, Views: 91438258, Rating: 97.589512%
<SilverSp1ce> tonil: iz sirije 
<tonil> i di bas u nas zavrsio 
<tonil> i albaniji 
<tonil> daj link na vijest
<tonil> lol
<SilverSp1ce> nis nasi ne pisu reko mile da se nece kod nas prekrcavati
<Hrki> pa koji je problem sa tim odpadom, ako dobijemo pare i nista se ne zagadi ne vidim u cemu je problem
<CTCP3> problem je u tom "ako" xD
<Hrki> a cuj, usli smo u nato moramo slusati velike decke :D
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/darinko-kosor-nema-milosti-paukom-i-prometnim-redarima-krenuo-na-vladine-aute-/1147427/
<ivoks> Automobile pauk nije odnio na deponij na Velesajam obzirom da su vozači bili u blizini, no prometni redari ispisali su kazne koje će se tako iz državnog proračuna preliti u gradski proračun.
<ivoks> Kosor radi za Grad :)
<Hrki> legenda
<Hrki> na hrt1, tema o bitcoinovima :D
<CTCP3> lol
<Hrki> opet su pizdarije napisali :)
<Hrki> bokte, kakvi novinari svaku temu koju razumijem ovi napisu nesto sasvim drugo
<Hrki> treba zabraniti televiziju i portale
<CTCP3> kaj su pricali? vidio sam zadnjih 10 sec
<ivoks> ajde vi mintajte
<ivoks> ja idem radit djecu :)
<Hrki> ma nis, rekli su da je vrijednost pala 3x
<Hrki> standardni novinarski lapsusi
<Hrki> http://www.24sata.hr/nogomet/teska-kazna-fife-simunic-je-dobio-10-utakmica-suspenzije-345533
<Hrki> ode ustasa u penziju :)
<CTCP3> bas mi ga je zao xD
<Hrki> smece jedno glupavo, i ti koji nemaju veze sa hrvatskom najvise i seru
<CTCP3> rvatina
<Hrki> najaci su mi oni iz australije, svi imaju tetovirane sahovnice i kraljeve, a nisu nikada bili ovdje
<SilverSp1ce> sssssssssssss
<SweetMuffin> neznam jesi citao blog jerdnog takvog mladog 'rvata odraslog vani. Decko dosao u tu mitsku i opjevanu 'rvaCku i kaze da nije mogao vjerovati - nije opce kako mu djedovi pricashe :)
<SweetMuffin> Ni zmajeva, ni dvoraca, a ni djeve nisu nesto bajne :) 
<SweetMuffin> A njih doje pricom o raju-na-zemlji od rodjenja :) 
<SweetMuffin> Jbg, ja brijem da je Dzo bio uvjeren da radi nesto super 
<SilverSp1ce> glup je onaj kaj mu je dao mikrofon
<SweetMuffin> :))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> ne ulazim koliko je glup yoe
<SweetMuffin> drito
<StephenS> diste krdze
<StephenS> STIGO JA
 * StephenS vu vu
<StephenS> koji je ono trol na kanalu
<StephenS> jel tur?
<StephenS> tur*
<StephenS> rut*
<CTCP3> haker rut
<StevoS> ee sigal 
<StevoS> mene trazis ?
<StevoS> jesi ti neki kreten ?
<StevoS> jer tako mi izgledas
<StevoS> ctcpdf jesi rego taj nick vise ?
<SilverSpace> https://scontent-b-cdg.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-prn2/1462959_613846298679094_373977602_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/scitech/tehno/304963/Norvezani-otpilili-bitkoin.html#CommentPaging,P:1
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-17
<Hrki> tekst je pun rupa
<Hrki> Mnogi trgovci bitkoinima u SAD-u ne posluju u skladu sa zakonima te zemlje, pa im se u svakom trenutku može dogoditi da zbog zapljene ostanu bez sve imovine u toj valuti.
<Hrki> sad ne kuzim kako su otpili bitcoin, samo se mora platiti porez na zaradu
<BotaniCar> Nije samo to, narodna banka je zabranila da sluzbena tijela ( sto god to sve bilo ) ne prihvacaju  transakcije u BTC, brijemd a time to za njih prestaje biti sredstvo za izvlacenje para iz drzave 
<hurtigbuffer> *zijev*
<jelly-home> koliko bi ovo kostalo kod nas http://www.amazon.com/Seiki-Digital-SE50UY04-50-Inch-120Hz/dp/B00BXF7I9M/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1387257238&sr=8-2&keywords=seiki+4k
<BotaniCar> jelly: u kunama ili coinima ? :D
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: nabava.net kaze da su 50" lcd-i of 7.5 kilokuna na vise
<jelly-home> plus sto je ovaj 3840x2160
<BotaniCar> fakat je lepi 
<BotaniCar> imas grafulju koja moze pucat' toliko piksela ? 
<BotaniCar> Imam ja jednu r9 290 , nikad klokana .. 
 * BotaniCar whistles
<drj_cro> jutro
<Hrki> BotaniCar: samo neka reguliraju sve zemlje da se vrijednost coina normalizira
<Hrki> http://www.ictbusiness.info/internet/google-ukida-display-images-below-u-gmailu
<BotaniCar> Hrki: slazem se. Iako se protivi samoj prirodi *coina da ih treca strana regulira, ovo kak je sad nije dobro.
<Hrki> ma mislim da su previse ljudi zabrijali, ja nikada nebi dopustio drzavnim ustanovama da trguje njima
<Hrki> ako radis za drzavu koristi drzavnu valutu
<BotaniCar> Cijela poanta *coina je bila da se zaobidju drzavna regulatorna tijela i baMke .. na zalost, cini se da ne valja kad krdo diktira dnevnu politiku
<Hrki> heh, nemoj da opet pocnemo o politici, danas sam dobre volje za razliku od juver :)
<Hrki> *jucer
<BotaniCar> Juce nismo pricali o monetarnoj politici. 
<BotaniCar> O, ipak se nekakve vijestice o Italiji probijaju: http://slobodari.wordpress.com/2013/12/15/masovni-protesti-protiv-europske-unije-banaka-i-vlade-u-italiji-interventna-skinula-sljemove-i-prikljucila-se-narodu/
<Hrki> ma tu monitarnu nista ne kuzim, kao ni jednadzbe za cijenu barela nafte
<Hrki> nego, jel si ja mogu srediti sat ili moram zicati admina masine, trenutno mi je 9:57
<Hrki> prije je fulao sat gore / dole , sad je malo i minute pobrko
<BotaniCar> Nemam pojma, ja sam svugdje root :) 
<Hrki> lako tako
<Hrki> meni nedaju roota jer radim pizdarije (slucajno)
<BotaniCar> Fakat sam rodjen pod sretnom zvijezdom, em sam root, em me plate za to .. 
<Hrki> em pod poslom mozes ircat :)
<Hrki> pa to je posao, ja necu smjet niti na wc :)
<BotaniCar> da od irca nemam ise koristi nego dangube, kitu bi me tu videl :) 
<Hrki> danas radim pizzu, i ako bude losa odustajem :)
<Hrki> svaki puta mi drugacije ispadne jebo ju
<BotaniCar> Chicago pizza ! 
<Hrki> bokte, pa taj komad ti je dosta za cijeli dan
<Hrki> ali svidja mi se americka pretjeranost sa komadima i kotletima
<BotaniCar> puta madre, prvo jedan blok zvacemo 580% , onda tri bloka u sat i po :) 
<BotaniCar> VILENI BOGATI SMO ! !!
<vileni> BotaniCar: kako
<BotaniCar> kaj kako , virtualno
<vileni> ja sam tek na par ltc-a
<BotaniCar> ma, veselim se kaj se malo block average popravil :) 
<BotaniCar> "par LTC-a" je i 200 :) 
<vileni> i jos se smanjila vrijednost
<vileni> ak imas 200 onda bi mogao i platiti pivu
<BotaniCar> Da, cim skupim 200 cu i sebi platiti pivo :)
<BotaniCar> Imam 4 :) 
<Hrki> super, ja razmisljam sta cu sa prvom placom, pocastiti ekipu ili si kupiti graficku
<BotaniCar> Kupi sebi nesto, ti si ju zaradio, ekipu uvijek stignes pocastiti
<Hrki> a vidjet cu, ekipa me dosta castila sa svime :D
<Hrki> prvo nek pocnem radit pa cemo vidjet
<BotaniCar> A dobro, ako moras uzvratiti,onda nemas sto misliti :)
<obruT> Hrki: nemas tu sto razmisljat, prvih 20 placa zapijes, a onda jos pijes malo dok te neka bolest ne satere... onda pocnes razmisljati o drugim stvarima
<Hrki> hvala bogu da ne volim piti :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<Hrki> tj, volim ali mene zestica ne voli
<obruT> pa nemoj pit zesticu
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis "ne volim piti" , jesi dobrog zdravlja Hrki ? :D
<Hrki> obruT: ali od vina i pive sam uspavan, jedino me zestica digne :)
<SilverSpace> Hrki: da tekst je pun rupa 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: Hrki trazi ideju kaj da kupi mami od prve place, imas prijedlog ? 
<Hrki> lol, platit cu joj stanarinu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> nisam mogo vjerovati dok sam cuo da je to u americi normalno :D
<Hrki> i roditelji tuze djecu jer im nisu stanarinu platili :)
<Hrki> sick
<BotaniCar> koje, ne visit starcima na novcaniku ? 
<BotaniCar> ne znam za tebe, ali ja sam otisao od kuce nesto nakon 18-e, dok  nisam otisao sam pomagao starcima. 
<Hrki> ma sve pet, ali recimo dosta njih zivi u velikim kuacam
<Hrki> *kucama
<Hrki> placaju rezije, malo je cudno da im pocnu i stanarinu naplacivat
<Hrki> jel bi ti djetetu naplacivo stanarinu da zivite u velikoj kuci?? :D
<SilverSpace> koliko smeca dolazi u inbox ovih dana 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: e sta se tice onog clanka, ja stvarno ove novinare ne kuzim, svaku temu koju donekle razumijem ovu zaseru
<BotaniCar> Sad kad me to pitas, mozda i bi. Zasto ne, lijepo ga posredno motiviram da se osamostali jer mu je financijski isto, a ja te pare koje mi daje lako mogu stekati pa mu dati za svatove ili whatnot
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ovisi koliko para imas red se mora znati
<Hrki> ma sve pet, meni otkada sam zavrsio fax nisu ni kune dali, sva sreca da sam imao ustedjevinu pa sam mogao pola godine zivjet od nje :)
<Hrki> treba sparat kada curi
<SilverSpace> Hrki: eto moj netjak sad ima para vise nego cu ja ikada imati osigurano skolovanje mu je sigurno e sad kaj bu bilo jec ce htjet budemo vidjeli 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: de se javi na msg da dogovorimo kad cu te orobiti :) Pas mater, ja nemam ustekane pare ni malom za osnovnu, vi ste vec osigurali cjelo skolovanje :) 
<BotaniCar> lju-bo-morim
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: :)
<Hrki> cuj, moji starci su rastavljeni i dobro raspolazu novcem
<BotaniCar> Kaj, fakat niste u redu :) Kad se sjetim da ce samo fax kostati k'o dva nova golfa, smuci mi se 
<Hrki> recimo moj stari ima placu oko 7000kn, ima 2 alimentacije i jos si stigao i kucu izgradit :D
<Hrki> sve se moze, samo treba znati raspolagat parama
<BotaniCar> Hrki: pred koliko godina je to bilo ? 
<BotaniCar> aj da ga vidim da sad pocne graditi bilo sto s 7 kilokuna
<SilverSpace> sestra je peofesor i vec sad misli na to od njegovog nvca nismo uzeli ni kune jos svatko uplacuje mjesecno i njegove dvije kume koje rade vani isto mjesecno uplacuju tak da mu je to sigurno 
<Hrki> a prije jedno 10 je kupio zemljiste i lagano krenuo
<BotaniCar> Hrki: to ti je to, nije bas isto imati 7kilokuna perd 10 godina i danas 
<Hrki> dobro je prosao, zemljiste sa gradjevinskom ga je doslo oko 16000 maraka
<Hrki> dobro ,sad nezna mdali mu je placa onda bila isto tolko, ali dobro on je prvo jednu godinu zivio u staroj kuci koja je bila na tom zemljistu (od gline napravljenja)
<Hrki> samo jebiga, njega nista ne jebe, spavat ce i na cesti ako mu racunica ne stima
<Hrki> kredite uzeo cim manje je mogao, bolje uzeti vise manjih na manje vrijeme, nego jedan na 30 god
<Hrki> a susjed do njega, se vratio iz svicarske, zivi sa 2 mlade trebe i ulozio u kucu 400 000€
<Hrki> kuca mu bezveze, sad ju prodaje, cure su ga odjebale i dobile pola kuce :)
<Hrki> amo mu nitko ziv nece dati 400k€ za to
<Hrki> neki ljudi bas neznaju s parama...
<Hrki> i nikad im nist nije dosta
<obruT> ja isto ne znam s parama pa ih odma potrosim i miran sam :)
<obruT> nema nikakve brige :)
<BotaniCar> http://blog.mid.as/2013/11/13/best-web-browser-internet-explorer-11-firefox-25-opera-17-safari-5/ # internet exploder opet rastura
<Hrki> ovaj firefox lagano pocinje gubiti
<Hrki> nekako mi jede previse memorije
<BotaniCar> Meni nikad nije sjeo, da nisu popularizirali tabbed browsing i imali bogat izbor pluginova dok drugi nisu - ne bi ga ni pogledao 
<Hrki> ali svi hvale google chrome, a kod njega mi steka flash :/
<Hrki> tako mi nije jasno kako to da mi firefox radi bolje od chromea, a vise resursa zdere
<SilverSpace> meni chrome bolje radi 
<Hrki> meni obratno :/
 * BotaniCar hugs his IE
<Hrki> cek ti si na IE-u? :D
 * BotaniCar besramno koristi svaki poznatiji browser
<BotaniCar> Omaklo mi se da nemam azuran safari trenutno .. 
<SilverSpace> juce pala tucnjava u vrticu 
<SilverSpace> ima jedan zlocesti koji sve matretira 
<SilverSpace> pa je netjaku bacio kapu i naravno ovaj mu nije ostao duzan palo je cipelarenje na podu veli teta da je bila iznenadena 
<SilverSpace> inace taj mali nece tuc netjaka jer mu ovaj uvijek vrati ostale sve maltretira 
<Hrki> tako i treba, bar ga ovaj vise nebu diral
<Hrki> sad neznam kakva su danasnja djeca, kolko jako tuku
<Hrki> mi smo se isto mlatili, ali u rangu tolerancije
<marko__> dobro jutro
<marko__> dobro jutro
<Hrki> i tebi
<Hrki> nije mi jasno, sat mi kasni 5 minuta kako je to moguce? :D
<Hrki> je moguce da time serveri nisu dobro uskladjeni
<marko__> kod mene je 11:32
<BotaniCar> kaj sam ja bo(n)gu skrivio da OPET moram s Indij(an)cima imati posla ? 
<Hrki> lako to, ja sam za jedan predmet morao slusati indijskog predavaca sa onim naglaskom njihovim smijesnim :D
<Hrki> i to 6x 
<marko__> jbg hoce to tako
<BotaniCar> :) Meni bi ovi trebali rjesiti problem :) No, zaista, moglo bi i gore, da ne tipkamo nego razgovaramo :)
<Hrki> pa sta oni znaju sto ti neznas? :D
<Hrki> cuo sam da su oni vodeci u IT svijetu
<marko__> kad ih ima puno
<marko__> naglasak ko Apu iz Simpsonovih
<Hrki> a neznam bas, npr. rusi su oduvijek bili najbolji matematicari :D
<Hrki> valjda im se neda po hladu gubiti pa rjesavaju zadatke ko blesavi od dosade
<marko__> izgleda
<BotaniCar> Hrki: u ovom slucaju znaju sve sto ja ne znam, napravili su closed source app za koji placam podrsku :)
<BotaniCar> "Sandeep Pathania: Let me discuss the issue with developer. "
<BotaniCar> Pu pu pu , zadnji su mi put trazili da se dev spoji na masinu i pokrpa kod na licu mjesta :) Malo su mi zamjerili kad sam odbio :)
<Hrki> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/BYJPB2SIMAADeVl.jpg:large
<Hrki> znas sta mi nije jasno, recimo ovi restorani primaju btc-ove, e sad kako izda racun za to
<BotaniCar> pa dobijes racun u domicilnoj valuti , mozda neka napomena da je napravljena konverzija
<jelly> heh, i jos 10% popusta na sendvic
<Hrki> kuzim, oni kao preracunaju, ali nema valute u kasi
<BotaniCar> jao, al bi sad izjeo nesto iz sabveja !
<Hrki> sta ako im linicevci dojdu kasu brojat? :D
<BotaniCar> Hrki: sto ce ti valuta u kasi ? nije da placas porez na licu mjesta svaki radni dan
<jelly> nema valute u kasi ni sa maestrom
<BotaniCar> Mene vise zanima kak posluju ako je BTC u trenutku placanja X , a kad oni idu sebe naplatiti na nekom exchangeu BTC bude 5/6X
<jelly> dobro posluju!
<BotaniCar> jelly: dobro as in volumen poslovanja je velik :) ? Ok, ali kako posluju profitabilno ? 
<BotaniCar> btw, nisam te nikad do sad vidio da nekom kazes da je pametnije da shuti :) 
<jelly> nije prvi put
<jelly> neko ti plati sladoled sa 1 mBTC = 1 USD = 5kn, BTC ode gore 5-6x, i u trenutku promjene ti kupujes 5USD = 25 kn
<jelly> ako ode dole, onda si izgubio
<jelly> aha, 5/6 = 0.83 ?
<weshmashian> sta ce nam valuta kad imamo kredite :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: fakat sammogao decimalno napisati, da, na to sam mislio
<jelly> da, ofkors, ali to je rizik sa svakom valutom i svakom vrijednosnicom
<BotaniCar> za FIAT valute ipak imas regulatorna tijela koja smanjuju divljanje, ovdje se vrijednost zna promijeniti 100% nekoliko puta dnevno , nemres firmu voditi uz takva odstupoanja ( osim ako ti ne placas sve istom takvom valutom) 
<jelly> mozes, samo moras biti brz i efikasan?
<jelly> brijem da je BTC bolji od placanja u vrecama soje u Argentini ne tkao davno
<BotaniCar> Sve ( skoro sve, ok ok) je bolje od trampe
<BotaniCar> A ovo brz i efikasan ne drzi vodu jer ti vjerojatno partner od kojeg kupujes peciva i mljeveno meso ne omogucava dinamiku koja ti treba jer on zivi u "stvarnom" svijetu .. 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, u jednu ruku imas pravo, ali mi se cini da bi u realnosti bilo tesko izvedivo i da sad rade s gubitkom samo radi marketinga
<Hrki> zato treba sacekati da se malo sve to stabilizira, da se postigne neka nepromijenjiva vrijednost
<Hrki> nek se drzave dogovore, pa cemo vidjet kolko ce na kraju vrijediti to sve
<jelly> sa BTCom se samo u kracem vremenu vidi da ne postoji nepromjenjiva vrijednost
<BotaniCar> Apsolutno, samo ponuda/potraznja i faktor vjere
<ivoks> http://www.lamtc.com/plum/images/1.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.kaimay.com.sg/confec-liqueur/131-226-thickbox/choya-kokuto-umeshu-720ml.jpg
<ivoks> http://www.sixthseal.com/archive/December2005/choya_umeshu_plum_closeup.jpg
<ivoks> mmmmm
<jelly> alkohol?
<weshmashian> speaking of which, firmin frizider jos uvijek ima pive...
<jelly> voriors!  Kam out en plejej
<Hrki> je to iz onog filma warriors? onaj glumac koji je glumio i u twin peaksima? :D
<Hrki> http://gol.dnevnik.hr/clanak/svjetski_nogomet/evo-koliko-najveci-transferi-uistinu-vrijede-puno-vise-nego-sto-mislite---315741.html
<Hrki> jebote koja je to para u igri, ne kuzim kako to klubovi mogu podnjet
<SilverSpace> stigo paket cca 35$ a kinez napisao 10$ i da je to poklon
<Hrki> pa kinez uvjek manje napise :)
<ivoks> di je Hrki :)
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/medzimurskom-celniku-mladenu-novaku-u-bih-oduzete-74-tisuce-eura---315739.html
<marko__> pozz
<Hrki> bas sam to htio napisat :))) ali reko dosta je politike za ovaj tjedan
<Hrki> ma ivoks meni su svi isti, ali hdz vise ne volim
<Hrki> ovaj doticni gospodin, je imao uspjesnu firmu prije politike neznam sta se kreno baviti time :/
<BotaniCar> "spješan poduzetnik i vlasnik informatičke tvrtke", znao sam da su svi ti IT menadzeri u stvari sverceri :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja:Thank you ! Have a nice day | Vikash Dhiman: Thank you Tomislav. Have a nice day, you too.
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: dignes indij(an)ca u gluho doba noci i velis mu have a nice day? :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: fucka se meni jel njemu tabla na ocima, ja placam, meni je dan 
<BotaniCar> Fakat mi se fucka, odem na terasu !: )
<CTCP3> koji isus s ovim LTC-om, zas je pao na 20 USD. BTC takodjer
<weshmashian> ah, milina, opet na 3 monitora \o/
<obruT> BotaniCar: "have a nice day" na indijskom znaci "pupusi si kitu" :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: i ? :) 
<obruT> nist, tak ;) da ne ispadne da je nesporazum :)
<BotaniCar> "i wish you die in pain and while at it, you're forced to serve a dozen more assholes like me" je ono sto sam mu u stvari htio reci .. a nije mi se tipkalo " have a good rest of day"
<obruT> kad god cujem rijeci "die" i "pain", odmah se sjetim crtica "Korgoth of Barbaria" za koji je nazalost napravljen samo pilot
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uiqVQvkcKh0 # VUCO ZAKON; NSFW 
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: ŽIVO BLATO - NEK' SAM KURVA, Views: 140711, Rating: 84.08334%
<jelly> BotaniCar: opet?!
<BotaniCar> cek, vec sam zaspemao s tim ? Tisucu isprika, zaboravio sam !
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> nisam mogo nocas spavati pa sam sad odremao malo
<SilverSpace> eto kao sto rekoh http://www.tportal.hr/sport/nogomet/305155/Simunicevi-fanovi-zatrpali-Fifu-sa-za-dom-spremni.html
<SilverSpace> a za sve kriva nesposobna vlada 
<SilverSpace> ne mislim samo na ovu nego i prijasnje 
<BotaniCar> Kad smo imali sposobnog Vladu ? 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> neki su bar pokazivali potencionala :)
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore sve gore su i gore 
<BotaniCar> Moj profesor iz elektrotehnike je imao potenciometre, mijenjam jedan potenciometar za sve politicke potencijale u Vladama do sad :)
<SilverSpace> simunic medu legendama nogometa http://is.gd/Dikh6E
<jelly> <jpinx> asg: Pirelli will begin a three-day tyre test on Tuesday at the Bahrain International Circuit
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.gp1.hr/potvrdeni-vozaci-za-bahrein/
<marko__> dobar dan
<SilverSpace> dan
<marko__> silver pozz
<Hrki> ovaj suarez je zesci manijak :)
<Hrki> gledo sam kad je ivanovica za ruku odvalio :)
<marko__> hm
<Hrki> pa je na svjetskom napravio namjernu ruku, ovaj fulao penal i urugay prosao dalje
<Hrki> a ovaj ivanovic nije znao kako sucu objasniti da ga ovaj ugrizo :))
<Hrki> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2013/04/22/article-2312577-196D0CD8000005DC-374_306x423.jpg
<CTCP3> hrki, zas je ovo govno opet palo
<CTCP3> koji sad isus
<Hrki> a cuj, 700 - 800 je realno za sada
<Hrki> onih 1200 je bio booom radi kine
<CTCP3> da, al LTC je ko blesav potonuo u 2 dana
<CTCP3> s 30 na 20
<Hrki> a nemam ti pojima za ltc
<BotaniCar> A sto vas cudi, pa svako i njegov brat ide unovciti $$ pred bozic :) 
<Hrki> i to sta kazes :D
<CTCP3> jebeni bozic :D
<Hrki> ja cekam botanicara, dobro da mi nije prodao prije, za bozic ce vrijediti 5$ :D
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b0aBr0Jua8o
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Diletanti - Božić dolazi, Views: 186760, Rating: 98.227472%
<Hrki> ja sam imao srece jer sam coinove kupio za 200$, pa 2 tjedna nisam gledo nista i narasli su na 1200
<Hrki> pa sam nakupovo dosta stvari "besplatno" 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> <jelly> .we
<jelly> <DerpyExpress> jelly: Zagreb, Croatia: Light Freezing Fog, 28.8F/-1.8C, Humidity: 91%, Wind: 0.0 mph.
<jelly> <jelly> we have fog that FREEZES LIGHT
<MmikePoso> jelly: wo ow :)
<weshmashian> lol
<jelly> ak neko zna sql-a ponesto, linuxa ponesto i nema posal, http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/231054/Junior-IT-billing-administrator-mz/
<weshmashian> ah, skoro 4, vrijeme da krenem i nesto pametno radit
 * weshmashian dobije tikove cim vidi billing
<jelly> heheh
<jelly> ali imao bi nas sysadmine kao cimere :-)
<weshmashian> necu! :)
 * jelly razmislja dal da ode spemat na #Linux.hr
<weshmashian> bijo jednom na razgovoru u iskonu :)
<jelly> za koje mjesto?
<weshmashian> fakat se ne sjecam vise, isto bijo lajnuh u igri
<StephenS> pa bas lepo
<StephenS> propao sam
<StephenS> ali vraticu se jaci neko ikada
<StephenS> #BAWS
<CTCP3> koji vrga je billing admin
<CTCP3> petljanje oko racuna?
<weshmashian> jelly: doso do drugog ili treceg kruga pa me jedan fini lik pito 'koji kurac radim tu?' kad je vidio koliko sam (ne)iskustva imao
<obruT> CTCP3: admin koji broji BTC-ovce na kraju mjeseca
<CTCP3> obruT : moze, radit cu free! :D
<Hrki> weshmashian: je tako su i mene jebavali, najgore je dobiti to prvo iskustvo
<Hrki> i onda dojdes u neku cist desetu firmu i skuzis da ti iskustvo od prije nije tako bitno
<jelly> weshmashian: :-D
<CTCP3> meni su te rvacke firme smijesne za popizdit
<CTCP3> kad vidim kakvi likovi rade, i sta rade
<CTCP3> a kakve masne place primaju
<CTCP3> najbolji su mi admini
<Hrki> mislis drzavne
<jelly> CTCP3: pracenje i odrada poslovnog procesa kreiranja i izdavanja racuna
<CTCP3> koji u CVu pisu kako su "odlicni strucnjaci u MS Office operativnom sistemu"
<CTCP3> i taj lik je dobio posao voditelja jednog IT odjela
<CTCP3> a lik jedva da zna upalit komp i Office
<jelly> sigurno netko u CV napise "prosjecan strucnjak" ili "los strucnjak"
<CTCP3> pa da al nisi skonto dio
<CTCP3> "u MS Office operativnom sistemu"
<CTCP3> tolki je tutlek da ne zna kaj je OS
<jelly> pa nek je dobio posao, samo dok je kod konkurencije 
<weshmashian> ja stavljam 'dobro znanje/poznavanje ...' te 'osnovno znanje/poznavanje ...'
<CTCP3> pa nek je, al sam ja popusio poso :D
<CTCP3> placa cca 15k kn xD
<weshmashian> CTCP3: jebiga, ko ti kriv sto nisi ucio ms office OS
<CTCP3> xD
<weshmashian> nego tu neke linukse
<jelly> ako se bas bavi vodjenjem a ne strukom, mozda i bude nesto od njega
<weshmashian> da, dobijo u melju maloprije - "[...] an excerpt in Linus setup"
<CTCP3> to je odjel u jednoj firmi u kojoj bi trebali imat "nabrijane linuxase"
<CTCP3> a sad imaju vinblovz tetkice koje znaju ic na FB i upalit office
<weshmashian> CTCP3: postoji razlika izmedju managera i sistemca, jedan ne mora biti i drugo
<CTCP3> skraceno, kreteni
<igustin> i reinstalirat Office, vjerojatno
<weshmashian> tj oboje
<CTCP3> jebes managera koji ne zna sta sistemac moze napravit
<CTCP3> nit sta bi trebo napravit
<weshmashian> doduse, kod nas ta razlika ne postoji, i jedno i drugo su :)
<CTCP3> postav im je totalna truba
<weshmashian> CTCP3: posao managera je da odjel funkcionira i da je poso obavljen. ako to ne napravi onda je nesposoban manager, ne nesposoban sistemac
<CTCP3> pa velim, lik nema blage kaj mu je uopce posao xD
<igustin> ima jedna anegdota koja završava otprilike "u tom odjelu ću biti JA i još jedan koji će raditi"
<CTCP3> ne zelim ulazit u detalje, sam su totalni promasaj
<jelly> weshmashian: al HR im nije excerpt in English speeling
<weshmashian> jelly: nope :)
<BotaniCar> Zakaj ste uvijek sve zabavniji sto je  cas polaska kuci blizi ?!
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: to je zato jer ispucate sve blesave teme (BTC/LTC, politika, sport) izjutra :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: neko (ne smijem rec ko) je otvorio butelju plavca malog od vendora
<BotaniCar> o0o0o0o , jelly, tesko da moze bolje ( osim ako flasa-zrtava ima vise) :) weshmashian: strong point ! 
<jelly> ima jos jedna 
<jelly> koja za sad stoji netaknuta
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , nadam se da vas nema 30 :)
<jelly> ma jok, samo ovaj ofis
<jelly> 8 osoba, od toga dvojica nisu ni probat htjeli
<BotaniCar> Zove me susjeda da nisam isprintao raspored ciscenja snijega za ovu godinu. Odgovorio sam joj da se ove godine ne nada izvuci na datume i da cemo rotaciju ciscenja imati po danima kad pada. Nije se jako bunila , izgleda da ipak poznaje sram :)
<BotaniCar> 1butelja/8pilaca=moze-i-gore :)
<jelly> hehe, to se sad sjetila kad se jutros magla pocela pretvarati u pahulje
<weshmashian> BotaniCar: vidis, uvijek sam se pito zasto ekipa to tako ne organizira po defaultu
<BotaniCar> To se sad sjetila dok sam ja u 5:30 polopatao ono izgovora za snijeg sto je vec pao kod mene u shumi :)
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: zato kaj se (IMO) predstavnik sustanara najcesce sverca na datume :) 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam kreten pa rasporedjujem workload jednako :)
<ivoks> oh lol
<ivoks> http://www.businessinsider.com/nsa-says-foiled-china-cyber-plot-2013-12
<ivoks> bios attack :)
<BotaniCar> el to znaci da cu ipak ove godine dobiti novu verziju biosa, makar ne s featurima zbog kojih sam ju htio ? :) 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MIYMyZowQV0
<datase> ivoks: Title: MiG31 ASvideo (Artur Sarkisyan), Views: 327924, Rating: 98.6161%
<ivoks> go pro na migu 31
<BotaniCar> fak, traje duze nego smije, bu mi bus pobegel :) Pogledam doma. iBok svima
<ivoks> svakako mjutaj dok ces gledati :)
<SilverSpace> uh dobar snimak
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6yTrVq3J96Y
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: New funny videos of people falling 2013, Views: 12858838, Rating: 71.374946%
<jelly> uf, rum stangice i plavac mali
<SilverSpace> jelly: kakva je to kombinacija :)
<jelly> zacudno, dobra
<ivoks> ah
<ivoks> prosinac
<ivoks> mjesec kada ti se svi sjete uplatiti sve zaostatke u godini
<tonil> hm
<tonil> starom mi doslo od porezne sta su mu udarili na placu oko 23000 kuna -.-
<tonil> i to mora platit do kraja godine
<tonil> ma ovi nisu normalni
<ivoks> vidis
<ivoks> ni meni nije dosao porez na dohodak za ovu godinu jos
<ivoks> mozda me ceka doma
<ivoks> StevoS: jel ideja tvog nicka pasivna-agresija ili sto?
<ivoks> StevoS: svi te znaju kao 'rut', nema se smisla sramiti
<jelly> za pasivnu agresiju jos kuzim, nego kvari tab completion
<StevoS> ivoks sto je sad problem nick mjenjat ?
<ivoks> nije problem, samo pitam
<StevoS> ivoks doslo mi malo da promjenim .. 
<StevoS> malo promjene dobro dode
<jelly> ...
<marko__> Dobra vecer
<StevoS> vecer
<StevoS> ufff vidi ovu suzanu M .. koja MILFACAAA
<SilverSpace> marko__: vece 
<marko__> silver space pozz
<SilverSpace> sto pobjeze :)
<marko__> jbg kad nema nikoga nista se ne pise
<marko__> sad pitao na debian kanalu za instalaciju Mate na debianu odmah su se uzpjenili
<SilverSpace> ma ovdje ti je samo zajebancija svima na pameti :)
<SilverSpace> mate bulica :)
<Vlado9A3CY> mate balote :)
<jelly> nema mate, komplikovano staviti to u debian
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: pa gdje si ti :)
<jelly> prije ce biti cinnamon nego mate
<Vlado9A3CY> hi all :) .. ma tu sam Silver, uvijek tu negdje ;)
<marko__> ma u Jessy ce preci na xfce i bit ce mozda cinnamon
<jelly> mozda ipak http://qa.debian.org/developer.php?login=pkg-mate-team@lists.alioth.debian.org
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jos nisam onee tvoje zarulje upogonio ali sve je spremno 
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :) ...
<jelly> marko__: mozes ti odmah preci na xfce ako oces
<Vlado9A3CY> ma bitno da nisi zaboravio na njih da ih imas :D
<marko__> upravo instaliram pakete
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: ne mogu naci neko dobro drvo 
 * jelly nije ni gnome 2 ni 3 koristio a ima istu debian instalaciju od 2001
<Vlado9A3CY> hm... a to bi ti SilverSpace slozio kao neku drvenu sasiju ili sto?
<marko__> gnome 3 mi je dosta brz ali mi se sucelje pas ne sviđa
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: pokusao sa jednim pa mi se nije svidjelo
<marko__> ode log off i prebaciti se na xfce
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: da onako nesto da izgleda starinsko sa premisama nodernog 
<Vlado9A3CY> ako negdje naidjem na neku fotografiju neceg interesantnog, pokazati cu ti...
<Vlado9A3CY> nadje se toga medju radioamaterskim stranicama po netu...
<SilverSpace> moze moze 
<Vlado9A3CY> ljudi svasta rade, pa i te neke uredjaje s lampama :)
<Vlado9A3CY> inace, pregazio sam ubuntu 12.04 u svom malom netbooku s Manjaro (Arch based) linuxom
<Vlado9A3CY> super zadovoljan :)
<Vlado9A3CY> sada mi je ubuntu ostao samo u glavnom desktop kompjuteru :)
<SilverSpace> vis nisam to probao 
<Vlado9A3CY> bas dobro radi...
<Vlado9A3CY> malo je cudan dok se covjek ne navikne :)
<SilverSpace> nemam trenutno stroj za isprobavanje
<Vlado9A3CY> pogotovo ako se prije toga nikada nije imalo iskustva s arch ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ali vise je nego okay :)
<SilverSpace> ja imam nesto vrtio ona rpi 
<marko__> evo me
<marko__> pise mi xfce 4.8.6
<Vlado9A3CY> na rpi bi vjerojatno radio manjaro openbox :)
<SilverSpace> tesko za rpi ima arch
<SilverSpace> i najbolje je radio na rpi od svih ostalih
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj mi se rusio xbmc pa odustao 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> e kad ti bas hoces xbmc :)
<jelly> kolege na poslu dvojica vrte xfce, jedan je na ubuntu lts, meni je na poslu debian i kde4, a doma xfce
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: to mi je droga :)
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<SilverSpace> tesko kad se navuces na njeda
<Vlado9A3CY> vidimo se kasnije... idem raditi nesto :) 
<SilverSpace> poz
<Vlado9A3CY> poz
<SilverSpace> u biti ne postoje 3 dimenzije nego sest 
<SilverSpace> tj 14
<marko__> jesu ovi na debian ircu svi nabrijani
<SilverSpace> yep :)
<marko__> nece mi pomoci da upgrade xfce na 4.10
<marko__> je ruzan ovaj xfce 4.8.6
<SilverSpace> ;)
<marko__> samo me odkantaju
<marko__> sbrzani odgovori i ne objasne pojedinosti
<ivoks> kolko cu pdva morat platit u sijecnju, strasno
<ivoks> uzet cu si cijeli ponedjeljak za obilazenje ducana i kupovanje stvari za ured
<marko__> kad imas firmu nemas pdva za kupovine i uzimanje na r1
<marko__> razocaran sam irc helpom od debiana
<ivoks> imas pdv
<ivoks> placas pdv
<ivoks> samo se odbija
<ivoks> i ne za sve
<marko__> znam da je tako nesto
<marko__> ode od muke staviti mint DE mate
<marko__> bar mint help ti objasne stvari
<Hrki> jel ima neki korekan free web hosting bez reklama koji podrzava tld domene
<ivoks> ZNANSTVENICI DOKAZALI Negativci poput Drakule i Goluma propali su zbog manjka vitamina D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.twitlonger.com/show/n_1rtqvnh
<SilverSpace> puno istine 
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: opasna snimka
<hrvojem> ivoks: vi u firmi jos koristite bzr/lp ili ste presli skroz na git
<CTCP3> jel ovo valja sta
<CTCP3> Procesor INTEL Celeron G465 BOX
<CTCP3> znaci proc koji bi sluzio samo mintalicu
<CTCP3> 230 cuna u Protisu
<CTCP3> Hm, ima i INTEL Celeron G1620 BOX za 300 kn
<CTCP3> bar mi je jasna razlika ovih Intel Pentium G2030 proceva od celerona
<CTCP3> sve iste specke, sam ovaj "pentium" ima malo visi takt
<ivoks> hrvojem: kojoj firmi? :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' sextube live?
<Mmike> ivoks kolko cu pdva morat platit u sijecnju, strasno
<Mmike> ja procitao piva
<Mmike> vise puta
<Mmike> i nist mi jasno :)
<ivoks> ma pdva
<ivoks> svi placaju
<ivoks> tak da te price kak nitko nema love, to macku o rep objesiti
<ivoks> svi muljaju, cekaju zadnji trenutak
<Mmike> ha
<Mmike> imaju love ak im se plati
<Mmike> meni lik bio duzan oko 20k kuna
<Mmike> jer mu nisu platili
<Mmike> prekrizio paru tu 
<Mmike> i odna lik platai
<Mmike> veli, eto, platio HRT :) pa mogu i ja tebi :)
<ivoks> da su bar meni duzni samo 20k
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: imam ti ja neki Celeron mislim da je 2700 nisam siguran ako hoces poklonim nisam siguran ni koji je soket
<SilverSpace> 2800
<CTCP3> jel to ovaj novi socket 1150? :>
<CTCP3> tj 1155
<CTCP3> ebo ih socket
<CTCP3> 10 procesora, 6 i pol socketa za njih
<CTCP3> svako malo zmisljaju nes
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/XmVPXv
<SilverSpace> kaj ja znam :)
<CTCP3> to je stari socket xD
<SilverSpace> bez nozica je 
<CTCP3> old skul :)
<SilverSpace> to mjenjanje mi nije nikada islo u glavu
<CTCP3> nozice su mi se popele navrh glave
<CTCP3> svako malo neku svinem
<SilverSpace> Sockets Supported PLGA478, PLGA775
<CTCP3> pa izvrci s pincetom
<CTCP3> pa ga onda jos potrgaj
<CTCP3> sva sreca da rade i s 90% nozica :>
<SilverSpace> ja nikada nisam potrgao ni jednu 
<SilverSpace> a masu sam ih slozio
<CTCP3> ja savino par
<CTCP3> i onda kad ga oces ispravit, jos ga vise sjebes
<CTCP3> pa na kraju i pukne
<SilverSpace> imam cca desetak proca u kutiji 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP3> xD
<CTCP3> hebeno, nema ni ovih sempronica za kupit
<SilverSpace> ja bi za sestru trebao narucit amd ima neki senpron los a u plocu ide zvjer 
<SilverSpace> vidio sad ih ima za 50$
<CTCP3> hm, kaj ak na PDFU od AM3/AM3+ ploce nema navedenog malo novijeg AM3+ proca?
<CTCP3> bi to radilo?
<SilverSpace> hm ne bi znao malo googlaj
<SilverSpace> sigurno je vec netko pitao
<SilverSpace> ili pogledaj za tu plocu bios
<CTCP3> idem guglat xD
<SilverSpace> tamo ti napisu suport
<CTCP3> da, cini se da sljaka
<CTCP3> neki lik ga ima navedenog u speckama konfe s tom maticnom
<Mmike> ctcp ovisi o ploci/procu
<Mmike> ja ima proc na ploci koja kao nemre taj proc
<Mmike> i kao nije pametno da to radim
<jelly-home> update biosa ponekad doda podrsku za novije procesore
<Mmike> http://vertis.io/2013/12/16/unauthorised-litecoin-mining.html?utm_medium=App.net&utm_source=PourOver
<Mmike> bogme je lik fino popusio :)
<Mmike> jelly-home, ma, ploca moze kakti procove do 95W a moj je 125W
<ivoks> kaj i vi jos sljakate?
<Mmike> optimize table
<Mmike> a BAD thing to do
<StephenS> ma jel
<StephenS> a not optimize table
<StephenS> a GOOD thing to do
<StephenS> imma BALLR
<Mmike> StephenS, aj daj koji LTC
<Mmike> aj ne budi taki
<Mmike> daj
<StephenS> e ne mogu sad
<StephenS> sad sam u krizi
<StephenS> dacu ti kad budem milijarder moze tako Mmike ?
<Mmike> ma lako tako
<Mmike> aj daj sad
<StephenS> a nmg trebam kupiti lambo
<StephenS> aj kad se malo provozam pa ako mi se ne svidi dacu ti moze?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> samo ti meni ltc daj
<ivoks> :)
<StephenS> ne moze\
<Mmike> sam mysql dozvoljava ovo: select * from tube group by status;
<Mmike> pa jebote baza
<StephenS> pa dozvoljava ali zasto bi to radio?
<StephenS> sta kao grupises virtuelno po statusu
<StephenS> a uopste to i ne radis ;d
<StephenS> to je kao da si koristio view
<ivoks> ove:
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-f-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580576_10152062505962192_312728355_n.jpg
<ivoks> ili ove:
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-d-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/580576_10152062505967192_420986084_n.jpg
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> ove druge su geeky :)
<Mmike> ama to mora javit gresku
<Mmike> a ne vratit neki kufer
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-18
<Mmike> ivoks, nove su izbacili?
<SilverSpace> za ove druge 
<ivoks> Mmike: nisu
<ivoks> ovo su prijedlozi struke
<ivoks> a mup je pokazao ono svoje smece
<Mmike> ma da
<Mmike> debili
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1524743_10152062499642192_413211105_n.jpg
<ivoks> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1524743_10152062499637192_92993845_n.jpg
<StephenS> seks
<StephenS> je u modi
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1524743_10152062499627192_773131738_n.jpg
<StephenS> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ash3/t1/1524743_10152062499627192_773131738_n.jpg
<StephenS> https://fbcdn-sphotos-h-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1524743_10152062499637192_92993845_n.jpg
<StephenS> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/1524743_10152062499642192_413211105_n.jpg
<SilverSpace> opet mi se ne spava
<SilverSpace> Nezaposlenih Zagrepčana 8,7 posto, ali sve više djece u vrtićima
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/ri9.png
<BotaniCar_> to s nezaposlenima i vrticima .. u grupi u koju moj malac ide dolazi 12ero djece, 6 nisam nikad vidio. Dolaze oko pol 10, odlaze oko 14. To valjda da mamice stignu nokte odraditi i pofukati instruktora joge
<ivoks> isss
<ivoks> ova nasa wikipedija
<ivoks> http://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile_Budak
<ivoks> 'Književna vrijednost Budakova je neprijeporna'
<BotaniCar_> accurate as fuck :)
<ivoks> a pod politicar nema nista
<ivoks> nista za lika koji je rekao da za manjine ima 3 milijuna metaka
<BotaniCar_> velim, dosta je tocna :) 
<BotaniCar_> takve treba pobrisati 
<ivoks> kad citas, pomislio bi, ni krivog ni duznog ga objesili
<ivoks> jadan, pogle kak je bio dobar:
 * BotaniCar_ ceka e,ako nemamo povijest ponavljat cemo greske
<ivoks> U vladi NDH bio je ministar bogoštovlja i nastave, zatim ministar vanjskih poslova te poslanik u Berlinu (1941-43.).
<BotaniCar_> izgleda mi kao jedan od onih grobara iz maratonaca :)
<ivoks> a slika ne eng. verziji:
<ivoks> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mile_Budak
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/O9LMP.jpg
<ivoks> Vlada će u srijedu pedeset posto dionica Croatia osiguranja prodati, neslužbeno se doznaje, rovinjskom Adrisu za oko 800 milijuna kuna.
<BotaniCar_> kakva smo lakrdija od zemlje, za dogadjaj koji ce se zbiti unutar tjedan dana  mi saznajemo iz nesluzbenih izvora :) 
<ivoks> na ovom vidis da je profesionalni razbijac
<BotaniCar_> Matere mi, idem otvoriti obrt u britaniju, dosta sam im poreza placao ovdje. 
<BotaniCar_> serem, ne idem, idem upucati nekog na trg
<ivoks> http://www.welt.de/geschichte/article123033932/Wieviel-Ustascha-treibt-Kroatiens-Fussballspieler.html
<ivoks> toliki smo retardi, da cemo se uspjeti toliko gurnuti u blato da ce za 50 godina pisati kako smo mi bili jedini fasisti na svijetu
<ivoks> nijemci nam se smiju
<BotaniCar_> kako koji :) opet su najglasniji "liberalni" mediji . Po svijetu jos uvijek ima toliko debila i nazadnjaka da sam siguran da nas jedan dio tih sad blagonaklono gleda. Nije nam neki kompliment, istina 
<BotaniCar_> engleski prijevod je izvrstan "secret society still is" :)
<ivoks> ne moze nas ni sanader sjebat koliko se mozemo sami
<BotaniCar_> :))))))))))))))))))
<ivoks> znas kaj je najtuznije
<ivoks> imam slikicu, cek da ju nadjem
<ivoks> https://scontent-b-ams.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-frc3/525116_10200205626323845_1140704629_n.jpg
<BotaniCar_> Da, zaista tuzno
<ivoks> ispada da je jedino kosor znala kaj radi
<BotaniCar_> |/etc/cron.daily/0yum.cron: line 40: 24680 % ( * 60) + 1 : syntax error: operand expected (error token is "* 60) + 1 ") ,,, vu hu 
<ivoks> al tad je bio taj strasni krizni porez, koji je u biti bio najpravednija stvar koju je neki politicar kod nas napravio u zadnjih 20 godina
<BotaniCar_> c/p cronjoba koji na drugom serveru radi , milina . 
<BotaniCar_> ja ne vidim razliku po svoj novcanik izmedju kriznog poreza i 5 poreza s drugim imenom .. 
<ivoks> upravo tako
<BotaniCar_> lazem, vidim, za krizni porez se tocno znalo za sta ide, a sad .. 
<BotaniCar_> Nego, ivoks, tko prodaje ARM-based servere ? 
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/croatia-gdp-growth-annual.png?s=croatiagdpate
<ivoks> nije se puno promijenilo
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ima neka tvrtka boston u velikoj britaniji
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ali ARM servere se uglavnom radi prema specifikaciji
<ivoks> narudzbi, jel
<ivoks> jos nije dovoljno velika potraznja za serijsku proizvodnju
<BotaniCar_> gledam ovih dana, daleko je to jos od mainstreama :( 
<BotaniCar_> no, ako nema ranih usvojitelja, tak ce i ostati, idem guglat '
<ivoks> a vidi ovo
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/croatia-government-debt-to-gdp.png?s=croatiagovgdp
<BotaniCar_> e, to je to ! 
<ivoks> kosor je bila bog za milanovica
<ivoks> bog.
<BotaniCar_> Ne pratim politiku koliko bih mozda trebao, kaj se kosorici opce moze zamjeriti sad kad ju imamo usporediti s nekim prije i poslije nje ? 
<ivoks> a sanader, ajde, nije bilo krize
<BotaniCar_> Osim da je grda i neartikulirana
<ivoks> pa kuzis, to ti je ono kaj sam rekao
<ivoks> 08:24 < ivoks> ne moze nas ni sanader sjebat koliko se mozemo sami
<BotaniCar_> suglasan : (
<ivoks> mi cemo i oni koji dobro rade sjebat jer nam nitko nije dovoljno dobar
<ivoks> mislim, pogledaj cak i sanadera
<ivoks> ma dam mu ja milijardu kuna ako nastavi skidati dug i dizati gdp
<ivoks> koji ce mi kurac posteni kreteni koji si guzicu ne znaju obrisati
<ivoks> a nisu posteni :)
<BotaniCar_> Drito. 
<ivoks> http://www.tradingeconomics.com/charts/croatia-unemployment-rate.png?s=croatiaunetrate&d1=20070101&d2=20131231
<BotaniCar_> Hehe , da ta krivulja ne ide prema gore, ne bi ni ona prethodna :)
<ivoks> idem...
<BotaniCar_> Sretno
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar_> o/
<vileni> bilo bi super da kompjuter cita misli kad zelim pingati
<vileni> ovako mi samo izlista opcije
<obruT> ja ne bi htio da mi komp cita misli...
<obruT> stalno bi se neka pornjava otvarala
<drj_cro> :)
<drj_cro> obruT: ovo sam ocekivo od BotaniCar_ al ne i od tebe :)
<obruT> :)
<vileni> najveci su perverznjaci ovi sto sute :D
<obruT> njega nema pa netko mora :)
<vileni> ma tu je on, broji virtualne valute
<obruT> odnosno, on ćuti :)
<BotaniCar_> drj_cro: ima i obruT faze kad je javno iskren prema sebi :)
<obruT> bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar_> ćutim da sam predmet sprdnje ! :) 
<drj_cro> :)
<BotaniCar_> Ako ista mrzim, onda je to prekucavanje upita koji su dosli mailom , u tickete :) 
<vileni> dodaj cijeli mail kao ticket :)
<vileni> prvi put ikad da imam slozen backup za sve kompjutere, sad mogu crkavati
<BotaniCar_> ma, onda ce meni biti teze kad za pol godine budem morao gledati kaj se tu desavalo ( a i sjebe mi indeksiranje i automatsko generiranje odgovora na pitanja koja su vec bila) 
<BotaniCar_> nego, ne volim Svicarce, ali nekad .. http://jebo.me/pas/1
<BotaniCar_> jebena java WARNING - load average: 6.76, 7.22, 5.78
<vileni> farmville igras na tom stroju?
<BotaniCar_> load mi padne na 1 kad to govno zamijenim s openjavom .. 
<BotaniCar_> jok, imam aplikaciju/servis koja ne ubija dobro orphane 
<BotaniCar_> odnosno, sunova 1.6 java mi to radi 
<BotaniCar_> (ne) radi
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WoM2bHfr48
<datase> tonil: Title: Beans, Views: 584119, Rating: 99.301854%
<obruT> java beans ?
<tonil> nope,samo jedna smijesna reklama
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/tZAPVgj.jpg #1st world sex problems 
<obruT> BotaniCar_: jel ti tak places jer si se obrijo za nista ? :)
<obruT> pala brazilka, a ono nis :)
<BotaniCar_> obruT: every.damn.time
<obruT> potpuno te razumijem
<obruT> tak i ja... svaki dan skoro,a nist... skoro jucer, skoro prekjucer :)
<BotaniCar_> Znam, ti vjerojatno nemres obuci biciklisticku opremu bez depilacije 
<obruT> ma nije to do opreme nego do otpora zraka :)
<tonil> haha
<tonil> nego ova mi pjesma ima odlican ritam na 1:03 http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dsp_8Lm1eSk&feature=player_detailpage#t=60
<datase> tonil: Title: Shakira;Artista Invitado Alejandro Sanz - La Tortura, Views: 91571990, Rating: 97.58542%
<tonil> nemogu nist slicno nac :/
<BotaniCar_> fala dragom bogeku da je jedinstvena :)
<tonil> sta fali BotaniCar_ latino pjesmama? huh, ti si vise u techno stihu?
<obruT> unikatan ritam, nema sto :P
<BotaniCar_> tonil: da sad pocnem nabrajati sto sve ne valja, poceo bi koristiti rjecnik koji bi me banirao na ovoj mrezi na 6+ mjeseci :) Sto u stvari uopce ne zvuci lose, mozda bi se malo primio porno^^Wknjige
<obruT> BotaniCar_: :)
<obruT> sto se tice latino pjesama ima ih miljon kvalitetnih, a ne ova shakira smeca :)
<BotaniCar_> much eloquence, such wow, must agree
<obruT> evo za izljecenje od shakire... https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxodluTaz4g
<datase> obruT: Title: Paco de Lucia - Rio Ancho, Views: 2932225, Rating: 99.05218%
<BotaniCar_> A dobro, ako ste vec za kenjavu muziku, evo jedna i nova po datumu i vise-manje u redu https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=EZVzMTt2UTk
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Phildel - Moonsea - The Disappearance of the Girl, Views: 52393, Rating: 99.594594%
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/scK0LER.jpg # shark helps ! 
<jelly> onmon
<tonil> BotaniCar_, slusas li mozda elektroniku?
<jelly> omnom, isto
<BotaniCar_> tonil: jakako :) 
<jelly> cijelo vrijeme neka elektronika zuji u blizini
<tonil> sad reci onda da je ovo lose http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Fz85FE0KtQ
<datase> tonil: Title: THE PRODIGY - voodoo people (original), Views: 17547224, Rating: 97.90954%
<jelly> to nije bas novo
<BotaniCar_> nemrem se sjetiti jesam li vec bio punoljetan ili ne dok je bilo novo :) 
<MmikeDOMA> nisi
<BotaniCar_> Umalo, da, 1994
<BotaniCar_> kak si kaj, miklec ?
<tonil> BotaniCar_, slusas li ista penduluma?
<BotaniCar_> A pendulum is a weight suspended from a pivot so that it can swing freely. If assembled correctly you can't hear it tonil
<jelly> u zadnje vrijeme slusam radioparadise.com strim, ima dobar mix od jazza, klasicnog roka, reggae, trip hopa, 90tih do neke filmske glazbe i novih stvari
<tonil> xD
<BotaniCar_> da, paradajz mi je ok na poslu, nisu iritantni
<jelly> negdje 10-20% vremena pogodi ono sto mi je ionako u playlisti, a ovako bar cujem nes novo
<BotaniCar_> tonil: poslusao sam sad malo tog penduluma, ne volim bash dance glazbu :) 
<BotaniCar_> Osim,eventualno https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wH3Pij3q5dU
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: KASANDRA - SLADOLED, Views: 468119, Rating: 93.86004%
<tonil> BotaniCar_, nije bas dance vise DnB http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gkwpXipZUoE
<datase> tonil: Title: Pendulum - Blood Sugar, Views: 4890487, Rating: 98.43252%
<tonil> rusi su iskoristili taj soundtrack u svom dokumentarcu kad su lansirali icbm sotonu
<jelly> BotaniCar_: Boney M su isto dance!
 * jelly se skriva
<BotaniCar_> boni m su .. classy 
<BotaniCar_> ukua, mogu kak izlistati objave koje sam preko FB napravio na neciji zid ? 
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BQAKRw6mToA
<datase> jelly: Title: Dschinghis Khan - Moskau, Views: 9134398, Rating: 98.488846%
<jelly> ^^ best video EVER
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YmuyxY5Ev54
<datase> tonil: Title: SS-18 ("Satan") What America is afraid of? Russia's nuclear shield, Views: 1604464, Rating: 87.363606%
<BotaniCar_> Kakvi brci ! 
<jelly> superheroji
 * BotaniCar_ krene plesat' u uredu, pa nek' misli tko sto hoce
<obruT> ovi Dschinghis Khan-ovci su imali kostimografa koji je radio i flash gordona :P
<jelly> ni ova novogodisnja obrada nije losa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JhDHtKpfP0o
<datase> jelly: Title: Dschinghis Khan - Moskau - New year 2013, Views: 213337, Rating: 97.40042%
<BotaniCar_> https://fbcdn-sphotos-b-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/27305_4987060405226_2124353315_n.jpg
<obruT> BotaniCar_: bwahahahaha :)
<BotaniCar_> tonil: ovo je drum end bejz :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=KEKjrQI90A4
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: BEARDYMAN vs. DOORLY "VAMPIRE SKANK", Views: 180542, Rating: 98.910332%
<BotaniCar_> NSFBrain :)
<BotaniCar_> (U biti je dubstep, it's a tarp )
<jelly> cerada!
<BotaniCar_> :))
<tonil> dafuq did i just watch?
<BotaniCar_> Wee like dubstep wub wub wub wub wub
<jelly> nemrem skuzit jel ironicno
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aHjpOzsQ9YI # otprilike maksimum dubstepa koji podnosim
<datase> jelly: Title: Crystallize - Lindsey Stirling (Dubstep Violin Original Song), Views: 81081064, Rating: 98.70923%
<BotaniCar_> teamviewer je najbolja stvar koja mi se ikad desila. Klijent: mozete se spojiti teamviewerom i pogledati Ja: ne, TW nije slobodan za komercijalnu upotrebu, nemam licencu, moze RDP ? Klijent: samo trenutak,pricekajte ( nema ga 3h, ja u billingu on hold)
<jelly> :-D
<vileni> hehe
<BotaniCar_> ja u stvari uopce ne volim dubstep, ovaj spot koji sam linkao mi je isto kao "attack of 40ft giant woman" u filmskom svijetu
<jelly> i jel ti platio licencu na kraju ili sto?
<vileni> jel imate kakav jednostavni program za billing, za one man army?
<BotaniCar_> vileni: ja to kroz helpdesk
<vileni> BotaniCar_: to sam i pretpostavio, mene zanima nesto jednostavno da probam pratiti kako bi izgledalo da naplacujem usluge :)
<BotaniCar_> vileni: kaj nema i trac billing u sebi ?
<vileni> nisam istrazivao to, niti imam iskustva s njim
<vileni> budem pogledao
<BotaniCar_> e,da, a ako imas kantu koja to moze hendlat, u zadnje vrijeme ( nakon izdrka oko instalacije) sam se zaljubio u eGroupware. Fakat sve za planiranje vodjenje i eksploataciju projekata
<BotaniCar_> http://www.egroupware.org/
<vileni> zvuci kompleksno :) a kanti se nadje, svakakvih
<BotaniCar_> Ovo je kul jer ujedinjuje (bar meni) 10 alata koje sam vec imao i prije na 10 mjesta
<BotaniCar_> i,radi :)
<BotaniCar_> haha, rado na os.linux newsi ljudima dijeli preporuku da instaliraju Win8 :)
<BotaniCar_> sad sam sve vidio
<vileni> jao, ako 8.2 dobiju nazad start menu
<jelly> BotaniCar_: best tool for the job?
<BotaniCar_> vileni: 8.1 ti daje start gumb, kaj ces vise ?
<BotaniCar_> jelly: slazem se, dok je razlika izmedju best toola i unified toola zamjetna, kad nije glasam za integraciju 
<vileni> gumb koji jedva da radi ista korisno
<BotaniCar_> kak to mislis ? ja Vas hejtere fakat ne kuzim :) kliknes gumb i pocnes pisati ime programa koji trebas, dobijes program :) Kaj nije lakse nego beskrajno navigiranje kroz 45 slojeva izbornika na starim dozama ? 
<BotaniCar_> ( ako znas sto trebas, naravno)
<MmikeDOMA> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/agymL3q_460s_v1.jpg
<jelly> imam klijenta kojem bi trebalo sloziti openvpn, na windows klijentima i cisco opremi, routing/forwarding, vjerojatno HA; ima li netko da je na ti sa netrivijalnim openvpn instalacijama?
<MmikeDOMA> <- nisam
<vileni> BotaniCar_: za to koristim launchy ili win+q
<vileni> a gumb koji radi isto sto i win tipka, ne vidim korist
<BotaniCar_> vileni: igzekli ! nije ni gumb potreban, samo promjena misljenja
<SilverSpace> dan
<pkiller> BotaniCar_: sta koristis za remote administraciju...?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<weshmashian> wow, nakon godine dana dobio sam opciju da mogu reinstalirat vps sa OS-om po izboru
<vileni> kako mislis dobio opciju
<drj_cro> jelly: nisam na ti, al imam brdo takvih instalacija
<weshmashian> vileni: pa, pojavio se gumb u web sucelju 'reinstall' :)
<weshmashian> vileni: kad sam ju uzimao opce nije bilo opcije izbora distre nego sam CentOS dobijo
<vileni> kakav je to vps koji ne nudi barem nekoliko njih
<weshmashian> pa nude ih preko nekoliko
<vileni> ja sam uzimao one za par dolara mjesecno, pa sam imao po 6 distri na izbor :)
<weshmashian> al' sam uzeo na 'akciji' bezvezni vps za $12/yr
<vileni> a jel, imam i ja takav :)
<vileni> da nije na ramnode
<weshmashian> semoweb :)
<vileni> najbolje je sto mjesecima zaboravim na vps
<vileni> sluzi mi samo da se vpn-am u ameriku tu i tamo kad zelim zaobici restrikcije
<drj_cro> hebo ltc $10
<drj_cro> btc $430
<drj_cro> sad ce svi prestat minirat :)
<weshmashian> vrijeme je da pocnem!
<pkiller> ma dok ne bude opet 10$ btc nema smisla... precijenjena je vrijednost, mining oprema je pre skupa, ne isplati se zbog dificulty-a, jedino da raste mjesečno vrijednost za 20 - 30 %
<OneKorea> dabog propali svi ti *coinovi i miniranje, teške gluposti
<pkiller> tehnologija je dobra, ali je hype sve sjebo... 
<pkiller> prije 3 godine kad se to kretalo oko 3 -10 $ je bilo ok... nije ti bilo tesko dat pare kad si znao da nece bas previse ic gore dolje, sad kad leti po 200 dolara u 2 dana... pa ko to može više pratit :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: od 1.1.2014., jesi cuo za promjene u odnosu s poreznom?
<drj_cro> kakve promjene?
<ivoks> cek, tel
<ivoks> kada isplatis placu zaposleniku
<ivoks> isti dan moras javiti u poreznu
<ivoks> isto je i sa doprinosima
<ivoks> a ima i jos nekih kretenarija, koje cu saznati u ponedjeljak
<jelly> doo?
<jelly> bilo ko?
<jelly> da mi ne bi placa kasnila zbog njihovih izmisljotina
<ivoks> mislim da svi
<ivoks> dodali su jos jedan obrazav
<ivoks> obrazac
<ivoks> morati cu si kupiti dodatni stol s ladicama, samo za obrasce
<ivoks> u biti, kupiti cu cijelu jednju knjizaru
<jelly> ivoksove narodne novine
<ivoks> http://www.zakon.hr/z/85/Zakon-o-porezu-na-dohodak
<ivoks> clanak 23
<ivoks> tocka 3
<ivoks> podaci o dnevnom gotovinskom prometu
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, kra?
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nemam po jma
<MmikeDOMA> pojma
<MmikeDOMA> ivoks, nadam se da ce to knjigovodjza za mene obavit sve
<MmikeDOMA> bar do sada je :)
<ivoks> MmikeDOMA: da, ali morat ces mu javiti kada si izvrsio uplate
<ivoks> vise cu znati u ponedjeljak
<MmikeDOMA> mlj
<Mmike> tja
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9SSUQxGjZZ4
<datase> tonil: Title: Godsmack - Voodoo, Views: 13041137, Rating: 98.22794%
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/obrazac_joppd/Stranice/default.aspx
<Mmike> kak bude, bit ce, prilagodit cemo se
<Mmike> ili cemo zatvorit firmu u .hr i otvorit na kajmanskim otocima
<tonil> obruT, sta ima nova kod t-scuma sad kad vam je mudrinic utekao
<Mmike> ivoks, bas me zanima dal' ce to nekako digitalizirati :) pa da mosh kliknit :)
<Mmike> ili ces i dalje morat slati diskete :)
<ivoks> 4) Isplatitelji primitaka, obveznici obračunavanja i plaćanja doprinosa i/ili sami porezni obveznici izvješće iz stavka 1. ovoga članka podnose Poreznoj upravi na dan isplate primitka ili na dan nastanka obveze obračuna i uplate doprinosa ako nema isplate primitka, odnosno na dan kada se ti doprinosi obvezno obračunavaju i uplaćuju sukladno posebnim propisima, ili najkasnije slijedeći dan, a podaci se iskazuju po pojedinom poreznom obvezniku o
<SilverSpace> frend zatvorio obrt 
<SilverSpace> sa 31.12
<SilverSpace> http://gadgeterija.tportal.hr/2013/12/18/kako-instalirati-whatsapp-na-racunalo/#.UrGBQXXuIvl
<obruT> tonil: nist... ne znam sto bi bilo novo, ionako svabe upravljaju firmom
<tonil> citao neki dan da cete prodavati i struju,bas me zanima kolika ce biti pretplata
<ivoks> SilverSpace: prebacio u doo?
<igustin> tonil: sve ti je već objavljeno
<tonil> igustin, link?
<Mmike> obruT je inace glavni elektricar, on se brine za S u RSTu :)
<igustin> tonil: https://www.hrvatskitelekom.hr/energija/struja
<ivoks> http://linux.slashdot.org/story/03/12/18/0418205/linux-260-kernel-released
<hrvojem> Mmike: meni su rekli da samo moram izvjestaj u banci promjeniti iz mjescenog na onaj po promjeni
<Mmike> koji po promjeni?
<ivoks> to sam ja imao, pa sam prebacio na mjesecni
<igustin> Mmike: još bolje, obruT je tajni ortak u HT-u pa zna sve ;)
<hrvojem> ivoks, Mmike ma da ali zbog ove nove fore da se odmah mora slat u poreznu, ja si placu isplatim na pocetku mjeseca, a izvjestaj mi stize tek na kraju
<SilverSpace> ivoks: ne bas zatvorio imao je caetring i ove godine 70% pad promet tako da su mu sve pojeli zaposlenici neisplativo je bilo vise 
<hrvojem> a sada moras isti/ili najkasnije sljedeci dan slat u poreznu
<jelly> catering... sve pojeli zaposlenici 
<tonil> igustin, ovi ostali alternativni dobavljaci slali svoje agente po kucama,i ljudima koji su pristali i potpisali poslije dolazila dva racuna jedan od elektre jedan od novog dobavljaca
<ivoks> hrvojem: da, ne znam, cini se kako ce to biti rjesenje
<Mmike> @define slat
<Mmike> moram ic tamo?
<Mmike> poslat goluba?
<Mmike> sta?
<ivoks> imati ces obrazac
<Mmike> ako moram ic tamo, pa jebem im sve ! :/
<ivoks> jbbod ili tako nes
<Mmike> ivoks, na webu?
<ivoks> joppd
<ivoks> Mmike: cisto dvojim :)
<Mmike> kakvi kurcevi jebeni debili
<Mmike> kuzis ti, JA sam morao nosit papir iz porezne u finu da mi ovi maknu blokadu
<Mmike> jer, tko je vidio to slat emajlom!
<Mmike> zasto bi, pobogu, sluzbenica A u poreznoj poslala mail sluzbeniku B u fini
<Mmike> zasto?
<hrvojem> gle mozes slat izvjestaj mejlom u knjigovodstvo
<ivoks> a joj, vidi ga
<jelly> Mmike: pa nema fina CA da bi taj mejl bio sigurno prenesen...
<ivoks> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/obrazac_joppd/Documents/Obrazac%20JOPPD.pdf
<Mmike> jelly, i to sto kazes! :D
<ivoks> bahahahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> kretena
<ivoks> pogledaj str. 3
<jelly> ivoks: cek, ak firma ima 5000 zaposlenika i isplata, mora nastambiljat 5k tih obrazaca svaki mjesec??
<ivoks> jelly: ne svaki mjesec
<ivoks> jelly: vec svaki *put* kada se nesto isplati zaposleniku
<ivoks> to moze biti vise puta mjesecno
<ivoks> :DDDD
<jelly> wtf
<igustin> je, točno, pričala mi knjigovođa, ludi su, i većina će dignuti cijene usluga
<Mmike> http://www.porezna-uprava.hr/obrazac_joppd/Documents/Obrazac%20JOPPD.pdf - Stavka/Unosnica 3 - Adresa Elektronicke Poste
<Mmike> ma za koji kurac ce im to, da mi je znat
<tonil> -.-
<igustin> tonil: ne znam, nisam se bavio time, nek' se žale HROTE-u, a sve skupa liči na početke liberalizacije telekom tržišta
<tonil> ma sta je siguro siguro,ja svog dobavljaca jos necu mjenjat
<Mmike> ivoks, ovo je tuzno :/
<Mmike> mislim, pa to se sve vec salje u poreznu
<jelly> vec vidim da cemo zaposliti jos studenata da stambiljaju obrasce 
<Mmike> kaj sad jos?
<Mmike> http://yro.slashdot.org/story/13/12/17/2346222/swedish-man-fined-650000-for-sharing-1-movie-charged-extra-for-low-quality
<Mmike> LOL :D
<Mmike> kao, sero je low-quality movie, pa je worsenao experience ovima koji su to gledali, pa je zato JOS plati :)
<Mmike> platio
<igustin> meni će biti fora ako se to bude slalo kroz e-poreznu na njihove printere, kao i dosadašnje obrasce
<igustin> trebat će tamo još 5768 operatera da to hendlaju
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> pa ja moram knjigovodzi!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) hebote led ode svijet u kujac
 * Mmike lolz :)
 * ivoks poslao hejt mail za facebook profil vlade
<ivoks> iliti poruku
<ivoks> mozda cak i utuzivu
<ivoks> tko ih jebe
<ivoks> ionak ne citaju
<igustin> mislim da većina još nije ni svjesta ovoga, i da će reakcije širih razmjera tek doći nakon što se ljudi otrijezne od Nove godine
<igustin> ivoks: odi na VladaUP, pa im reci u facu :)
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/wwwvladahr/posts/502113336574401?notif_t=like
<SilverSpace> ivoks: citaju citaju samo kaj im se jebe za to kaj gradani misle 
<ivoks> stoka mutava
<jelly> RHN javlja error 500
<jelly> kaj patchevi, instaliranje paketa, kome to treba
<ivoks> picku materinu
<ivoks> i ovak nemam vremena za svu papirologiju
<hrvojem> to je jedna od mjera zaposljavanja, moras jos nekog uzet sad za dodatni posao 
<BotaniCar_> "Odite se nauciti voditi psecu kucicu, a onda se primite drzave." .. ivoks, mislio sam da si slikovitiji u izricaju :)
<Mmike> ivoks, jedino... ne vidim to na njihovim stranicama :/
<ivoks> koje?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> treba maknut 'highlights' i stavit 'posts by others'
<tonil> hebem ja optimu,i njihovu konekciju dabogda propali vise
<igustin> Optimu i njihove modeme i njihovu podršku treba napalmom, pa bagerom, pa napravit Lidl za svaku sigurnost ((C) by Marko Rakar)
<hrvojem> LOL
<Mmike> di je ona java aplikacija za testiranje initerneta 
<Mmike> ima tko?
<jelly> od hakoma ona?
<jelly> ključna riječ HAKOMetar 
<tonil> Mmike, http://www.hakom.hr/default.aspx?id=1144
<tonil> u desnom uglu
<jelly> tonil: nemoj guglati umjesto Mmiketa, on bas to i hoce
<tonil> imas pokretanje i skidanje aplikacije
<tonil> ne guglam vec imam to jos od prije 
<igustin> HGK ukida doprinose i smanjuje članarine za 15 posto http://t.co/JeLHJwcfAy
<igustin> trebalo je medvjeda cepnut da bi se to desilo :/
<igustin> tonil: daj objasni Mmike kako se to downloada i instalira i koristi, on ti je totalni n00b (neka te ne zavara ćelenka)
<hrvojem> iako najbolja mi je ovo fora sto ce umjetnine bit otvorene javnosti, sta bi trebali zaposlenike furat u ZG ba izlet
<igustin> ja bih, ali ne znam ni ja
<tonil> igustin, lol trolanje na vrhunskoj razini :/ 
<tonil> Mmike, jel rudaris jos?
<igustin> čekaj, prekucaca tvoj URL
<igustin> *prekucava
<tonil> igustin, okladio bih se da sam te vidio da pjevas u jednom rumunjskom narodnjaku
<tonil> ah da evo video nasao sam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9gWkYl5nZXM
<datase> tonil: Title: COSTI & OANNA - ASA-I VIATA OMULUI (OFICIAL VIDEO), Views: 148471, Rating: 98.54838%
<tonil> imas dobar glas
<igustin> wt...? :O
<igustin> tonil: mislim da mi ta plavuša uopće ne sliči :P
<tonil> hahaha
<jelly> a ćelavi lik sa sunčanim očalama?
<igustin> još manje, ne nosim sunčane cvike :P
<jelly> ... nije dovoljno ćelav?
 * jelly hides
<igustin> al' svašta ljudi slušaju :)
 * tonil runs for cover
<ivoks> ovima u akademiji, koji su predlozili gravitaciju za oscara bi trebali pogledati...
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9zdD7lfB0Fs
<datase> ivoks: Title: How Fire Burns in Space, Views: 71452, Rating: 99.05921%
<obruT> ivoks: cek malo ? ti trosis ista svog vremena i kapaciteta mozga na razmisljanje o tome da li bi neki film trebao biti nominiran za oscara ? shvacas oscar kao neku ozbiljnu filmsku nagradu ?
<ivoks> obruT: ti imas vremena za irc? :)
<obruT> irc ima vise smisla i svrhe (uostalom mogu ovdje nesto i utjecati ako bas zelim) za razliku od oscara koji je cisti kic i propaganda filmske industrije i nema veze s kvalitetom filmova koji se tamo izabiru :P
<ivoks> kako si ogorcen
<ivoks> tvoj film nije prosao? :)
<Mmike> jebote amazon
<Mmike> mjesec i pol ne mogu startati instsancu
<Mmike> totalni debili
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> mislim da je problem izoliran samo na tebe :)
<Mmike> neznam
<ivoks> garantiram da se mogu pokretati instance
<ivoks> :D
<Mmike> al' su totalni debili
<Mmike> ne mogu, vele mi da sam prekoracio limit
<ivoks> inacae pol servisa na webu ne bi radilo
<Mmike> da bi pokretanje instance doslo do (1) a moj limit je (0) i da to ne moze
<Mmike> Launch Failed
<Mmike> You have requested more instances (1) than your current instance limit of 0 allows for the specified instance type. Please visit http://aws.amazon.com/contact-us/ec2-request to request an adjustment to this limit.
<ivoks> nisi platio racun :)
<Mmike> jesam
<BotaniCar_> ^^
<ivoks> pa koju instancu zesli pokrenuti?
<Mmike> tj, nisam, jer je 0
<ivoks> ako je to onaj 'free tier'
<Mmike> jer - nemre nist pokrenut
<Mmike> nije free tier
<ivoks> onda mozes samo tiny instancu
<Mmike> hocu finu masnu c3.8xlarge instancu i hocu GPU instancu
<Mmike> ne moze
<Mmike> reko, sta da napravim
<Mmike> kao, imamo bug, pa zato ne mozete
<Mmike> eto, sad mozete
<Mmike> reko, ne mogu
 * BotaniCar_ misli da je amazon dobar samo za test i development.Odnosno nakenjavanja u kojima ti stabilnost nije toliko vazna koliko dinamicko upravljanje resursima
<Mmike> aha, da, bug, hm
<Mmike> eto, opet sad mozete
<Mmike> reko, ne mogu
<Mmike> aha, hm
<BotaniCar_> U stvari, to mislim o svim oblacima 
<Mmike> i onda se jave nakon 2 tjedna da sam pre kratko njihov customer i da mi ne mogu dozvoliti da pokrecem te instance
<Mmike> reko, wtf? :)
<ivoks> a eto
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: samo informativno, GPU instance nisu isplative za majnanje :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ideja je da na amazonu mosh doc to 50 instanci naglo ako ti zatrebaju
<Mmike> ali u praksi - ne moze s:)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: ja sam se odma ogradio da je ljudima koji imaju dinamicke zahtjeve za resurse, super
<BotaniCar_> I, u praksi mi je radilo ( nisam probavao amazon godinu dana)
<Mmike> mah, debili
<Mmike> kaj mi nisu odmah mogli rec 'nemres pokretat mega-instance'
<Mmike> ne, nego - imaju bug :)
<Mmike> i jos pitam, reko, jel' ima neki bed da nemrem pokretat gpu i te masne instance zato kaj brijete da cu krekat passworde ili nesto?
<Mmike> veli lik, ne, nema nikakvih limita
<Mmike> reko, super
<Mmike> ajde onda
<tonil> http://www.24sata.hr/auto/od-starog-zeljeza-napravio-si-mclaren-f1-koji-juri-320-na-sat-345776
<BotaniCar_> O, Iruda im i nakupcima, r9 280X sad kosta skoro  koliko sam ja 290ku platio :)
<jelly> poskupilo zbog pomame, ili pojeftinilo?
<BotaniCar_> poskupilo, ako se ne varam .. fakat mi dodje da prodam ovo svoje zeljezo doma dok sam jos u plusu :D
<BotaniCar_> Conceptual Inertia: If you think big enough, you'll never have to do it.
<tonil> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/article-2525154/Jacek-Mazur-builds-McLaren-F1-Porsche-Lamborghini-scrap.html vise slika :)
<vileni>  ja se nisam ni uspio regati na ec2, trazi me da unesem pin kad nazovu, i onda ne zovu
<vileni> kaze, zali se supportu, support mi kaze da nisam seller (ili reseller)
<vileni> tj, pokusaj dolaska do supporta
<jelly> kvaka ec22
<tonil> hm sto covijek napravi u 8 godina,samo treba imati dovoljno strpljenja :) al ucinio je stvarno dobar posao
<jelly> StevicaS: daj koristi neki nick koji nije slican postojecem korisniku
<marac> pozdrav ... dali ko ima iskustva sa intslacijom ubuntu touch na samsung galaxy tab 3 7.0
<marac> dali je to uopče izvedivo?
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> mislim da takvih nema ovdje 
<SilverSpace> kaj kaze google
<marac> za sad ništa ... radi na tabu 2
<StevicaS> jelly nezelim
<marac> a ima li barem tko opčenito kakava iskustva sa ubuntu touchom? 
<StevicaS> ja probao na samsung p3100 pa 0 bodova 
<marac> ne radiu uopče il je tako loše?
<StevicaS> opce ne radi 
<StevicaS> nije mi se dalo zaje*** 
<SilverSpace> ne isplati se sa time uopce jos zajebavati
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> imam ja
<ivoks> na nexus 7
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/master/vijesti/24sata-dijeli-dvije-ps4-konzole/129077.aspx
<tonil> http://img.gawkerassets.com/img/199lh0enysztpjpg/original.jpg
<ivoks> da
<SilverSpace> ivoks: i kak radi 
<ivoks> fulali su s htcom
<ivoks> htc sad dolazi k sebi
<ivoks> ko feniks
<ivoks> SilverSpace: nisam probao vec par mjeseci
<SilverSpace> aha 
<SilverSpace> nazalost volim isprobavati ali nemam na cemu :)
<SilverSpace> ne da mi se davti lova za nexus 7
<SilverSpace> ova anketa se nece svidati sdp_u http://www.jutarnji.hr/anketa--za-koga-biste-danas-glasali-/1147574/
<ivoks> ma joj
<ivoks> gabric
<ivoks> proci ce losije od HRAST-a
<ivoks> a koji su ovi orah?
<ivoks> idem doma
<jelly-home> Orah je od Holyce
<SilverSpace> ima li sljiva ja bi za njih
<SilverSpace> ovo zivi u susjetstvu http://mojusk.ba/vijesti/Silikonske-kraljice1.jpg srbija
<jelly-home> sfw?
<StephenS> pa sta
<StephenS> iz BG-a su 
<StephenS> ja ih znam kresu se kao lude za dinar
<jelly-home> > In fact, it's possible to write entire sentences with just the left hand. For example, try typing the words We reserved seats at a secret Starcraft fest.
<jelly-home> (via http://what-if.xkcd.com/75/)
<StephenS> ma nemoj
<SilverSpace> StephenS: mogu se one kresat koliko hoce ali su ruzne do boli
<StephenS> ali za dinar
<StephenS> kolko para tolko muzike
<SilverSpace> vi jos imate dinare 
<StephenS> pa da
<StephenS> mi smo napredni
<SilverSpace> Dolazi od latinske riječi denarius što znači rimski srebrni novac, kasnije i manje vrijedan novac.
<StephenS> kako vama u EU?
<SilverSpace> super 
<tonil> zar smo mi u EU?
<tonil> :P
<SilverSpace> jos malo 
<StephenS> zar niste?
<DomaMuffin> A jesmo, ako mislis formalno :) 
<DomaMuffin> Jednako nas guze kao i vas, ako to pitas :)
<DomaMuffin> Jos se i sami ! :) 
<Mmike> super
<Mmike> doso mi disk ;)
<Mmike> i jos 3 godine garancije na njega
<Mmike> milina :)
<DomaMuffin> :) fakat
<tonil> Mmike, koji kapacitet
<Mmike> 2 TB
<Mmike> WD green, taman ce za godinu i pol crknut :)
<tonil> hm
<tonil> Mmike, koliko si dao za njega
<tonil> mislim isto uzet jedan
<tonil> al neznam ni sam sta jos
<tonil> sad imam jedan od 250 gb segate
<Mmike> pred jedno 2 godine sam uzeo jedno 5 ili 6 2Tb diskova
<Mmike> mislim da je 700 kuna bio svaki
<Mmike> ili pred 3 godine
<Mmike> tak nekak
<Mmike> 2 su mi od onda crkla
<Mmike> ili 3
<Mmike> stajaznam vise :)
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb
<datase> SilverSpace: The current temperature in Zagreb, Croatia is -2.7°C (10:13 PM CET on December 18, 2013). Conditions: Light Snow Grains. Humidity: 91%. Dew Point: -4.0°C. Windchill: -3.0°C. Pressure: 30.36 in 1028 hPa (Steady). 
<tonil> .weather sinj
<datase> tonil: The current temperature in Crometeo.hr, Zrnovnica, Croatia is 2.6°C (10:41 PM CET on December 18, 2013). Conditions: Clear. Humidity: 94%. Dew Point: 2.0°C. Windchill: 3.0°C. Pressure: 30.30 in 1026 hPa (Steady). 
<tonil> zrnovnica?
<tonil> dafuq
<SilverSpace> ;)
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-19
<Mmike> flj
<Mmike> http://it.slashdot.org/story/13/12/18/2122226/scientists-extract-rsa-key-from-gnupg-using-sound-of-cpu
<jelly-home> side channel ftw
<BotaniCar> jutar
<BotaniCar> sideboob ftw
<BotaniCar> Mmike: re: kayako views: http://jebo.me/pas/55
<drj_cro> jutro
<BotaniCar> jutro jutro, dobro utro 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<Mmike> "well, we don't have actuall any USEFULL functionality..."
<Mmike> BotaniCar, thnx, muchos gracias
<BotaniCar> Mmike: and so they fail again .. 
<Mmike> a valjda se 'nitko nije tog jos sjetio'
<Mmike> stajaznam ;)
<Mmike> smijesan mi je taj kayako skroz
<BotaniCar> Meni je u stvari skroz cool, probao sam u zadnjih par mjeseci postaviti neku alternativu, sve je to jos gore .. 
<BotaniCar> (jos ja imam mali helpdesk, da smo veci, bilo bi i gore)
<Mmike> meni je 3jka bila ok, bila je munjevita, naspram ovog
<drj_cro> glpi rulz
<drj_cro> ima sve kaj treba +brdo pluginova
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni je i ovo fanj brzo .. ili si razmazen, ili se kayako ne skalira bas dobro prema gore (ili imate server koji je zakua) ;=)
<BotaniCar> drj_cro: GLPI nije helpdesk
<drj_cro> kak ne? ja ga koristim i za helpdesk
<drj_cro> i za sve
<Mmike> BotaniCar, cekat 10-15 sekundi svkai put kad nesh kliknem nije bas fajn :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: velim, mozda je do volumena helpdeska, meni se ovo otvara instant. Da vam nije server krama ?
<Mmike> pa nije neki
<Mmike> al' mu je load minimalan
<BotaniCar> necu lupat' napamet, samo kazem da je meni fino odzivan. 
<Mmike> ok, pretjero sam s 10-15, vise 3-5 :)
<BotaniCar> ahh, znaci da si ipak malo spoilan :D
 * BotaniCar si misli kak bi u idealnom svijetu majnao coine dok mali ne napuni godine za fax i onda iskesirao fax njima
 * Mmike si misli kak bi hibernirao malog na jedno 3-4 sata
<Mmike> ne vise
<Mmike> sam da si malo odspavam(o)
<BotaniCar> Ajde, pa dvoje ste, svaki dan nek jedan spava, mi smo tak - ne znam kak bi prezivio inace :) 
<Mmike> pa e
<Mmike> al' moja sisa ne radi bas 
<Mmike> pa onda tihana mora to
<BotaniCar> Kak to mislis, ona ne izdoji prije nego ode spat ? I, ispada po tome da njoj treba sna, ne tebi :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> izdoji
<Mmike> nesmijem to spomenut :)
<Mmike> da, njoj kronicno vise treba sna
<Mmike> al' s druge strane ona ne radi
<Mmike> tak da
<Mmike> neznam kaj bi reko  :)
<BotaniCar> Ok, nisam nista procitao :) "ona ne radi", ne , bedinanje deteta nije posel :)
<Mmike> pa nije intelektualno zahtjevan posel
<Mmike> (nije da ja nesh jako pametno radim - za mysql ti isto ne treba bas intelekt, jel)
<Mmike> jel' ima tko dd-wrt tu?
<BotaniCar> Sad bi ti nesto rekao o nivou odgovornosti dok pazis neko nemocno dojence i dok drkas po bazi koja ima backup :D
<hrvojem> Mmike: imam ja (dd-wrt)
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' ti dodje tcpdump s njim?
<hrvojem> nemam pojma
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> bacis oko?
<Mmike> kak' sam bio mudar jucer kad sam u metroju kupio I mlijeko
<Mmike> BotaniCar, vidio kelija sinoc :) donio mi covjek medicu :)
<BotaniCar> o0o0o , jel opet jednako dobra ? 
<hrvojem> Mmike: kaze da ne dodje
<Mmike> srce mu
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nisam probo jos
<Mmike> al' ce s propolisom bit jebena
<Mmike> sad sam ga, u nuzdi, pio s becherovkom
<Mmike> lose
<Mmike> jako lose :0
<BotaniCar> Haha, mislio sam da samo ja lijcim prehlade tako 
<hrvojem> Mmike: ali ja imam neko malo stariju verziju otprije godinu-dvije mozda na novijima ima
<Mmike> propolis zakon! :)
<Mmike> hrvojem, nema novije vrezije, zadnja je izdana pred 3-4 godine :0
<BotaniCar> nego, stavi propolis sa strane i probaj kuhanu rakiju s secerom exat, nakon toga si samo za u krevet, ali meni cuda radi
<Mmike> http://www.dd-wrt.com/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?p=769721
<Mmike> hrvojem, jel' se mosh usshjat unutra i vidjet na sto ti pokazuje LD_LIBRARY_PATH ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, brijes?
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kuhana medica?
<Mmike> bil' to imalo smisla?
<hrvojem> Mmike: misliso sam na openwrt ionako uskoro prec
<Mmike> hrvojem, zast?
<hrvojem> pa svi hvale, pa reko da probam :)
<Mmike> meni i tomato radi ok :)
<Mmike> doduse ima neki bed sa wpa/wpa2
<Mmike> nesto ne moze kad se s njim nakacim na mobitel
<Mmike> pa mi mobitel bude gejtvej-tu-di-net
<Mmike> aha, da, nema wpa2, a mobitel nece primit wpa
<Mmike> pa zato dd-wrt
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: os sljivovicu 
<SilverSpace> maoras samo navratiti po nju gratis ti je ko za tebe 
<Mmike> LOL!
<Mmike> # /tmp/usr/sbin/tcpdump 
<Mmike> Segmentation fault
<Mmike> a daaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaj
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ocu, al te moram vodit' na kuvano vino nedze u tom slucaju, imaju negdje kuVaonu blizu tebe ? 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma :) 
<BotaniCar> Aj probaj pitat' ako imas koga, ja bi sutra popodne naletio, ako nema bumo nekaj drugo spili :D
<SilverSpace> hebes kuhano rundu bus platio kad dode ljeto :)
<BotaniCar> O, nije bed platiti jos jednu kad zatopli, sad po zimi je problem naci nekog s kim bi pil ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> bas si naso nekog(mene) skim bus pil 
<SilverSpace> nesmim ni pogledati alkohol
<BotaniCar> Je, pa nemre bolje. Ovak se ja unistim, a mogu racunat da bu me netko gurnul na zadnji zic auta da odremam :) 
<BotaniCar> Nebum s mmikeom isao piti, em bi me zapil, em bi me probal furnut doma, pa bi pizdariju napravil ! :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> kad smo kod toga, Mmikeaj do racunovodstva sutra popodne ? :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sigurno bi lamelu skuril :)
<BotaniCar> :) :) :) 
 * SilverSpace se uvijek sjeti kak je sa ekipom pol sata stajal na krizanju nikako krenuti dok se nije lamela skurila pa smo dva km gurali ficeka 
<SilverSpace> bome smo se otreznili 
<BotaniCar> Je, dok niste dosli na toplo, onda vas je alkohol podsjetil da je jos tu :) ja se juce nasao s ekipom iz kvarta, i kao idemo pred ducan, reo -3 je .. ma ne, idemo .. i zapili ducan, frend neku rakiju dofurao, najednom nije zima, a nisam ni pjan .. kad sam doma na toplo dosao, ajme :) 
<BotaniCar> http://news.yahoo.com/greek-ex-transport-minister-arrested-over-road-tax-174816036.html #grcki su politicari ipak vece budale nego nasi, no policija radi bolje od nase :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj je najbolje - da
<Mmike> al ne popodne
<Mmike> vjutri
<Mmike> do 16 mi radi tetka
<BotaniCar> Mosh se pomaknut, da si spijemo je'nu ? 
<BotaniCar> Ukua
<Mmike> dvojbeno
<BotaniCar> nish, probaj, APP
<Mmike> ack
<tonil> jutro
<SilverSpace> koji file menager koristi xubuntu
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EGikhmjTSZI
<datase> tonil: Title: Live is Life - Opus, Views: 25046471, Rating: 98.263206%
<SilverSpace> tonil: jutar
<BotaniCar> Ima tko za nabaviti zadnju maglenku za micubiši kolta ? 
<tonil> ej SilverSpace ima li sta nova
<SilverSpace> tonil: nis zadnje novo je novi monitor :)
<tonil> ja bi triba dobit novi mobitel i to iz saudijske arabije sutra :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/biznis/305499/ZAMP-od-portala-trazi-placanje-prava-za-sadrzaje-s-Youtubea.html
<tonil> kaze mi stari kad je gleda na airportu u frankfurtu tamo stoje mobiteli od 8 pa do 11k eura :/
<SilverSpace> pazite kaj stavljate na timeline budete morali platiti zampu :)
<tonil> SilverSpace, koji si monitor uzeo,koji panel ima?
<SilverSpace> paraziti
<SilverSpace> dell 24"
<tonil> moj ima s-pva panel,nisam siguran jos bi li mjenjao radi na 1920x1200 iako je 22"
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ima di u dubravi za kupiti d-sub>hdmi prelaz ? 
<BotaniCar> pardon DisplayPort>HDMI
<vileni> mozda links?
<BotaniCar> kaj ima links u Dzubravi ?
<vileni> pa vec dosta dugo
<vileni> vise mjeseci cak
<BotaniCar> Imam na kvaternjaku,ali kontam da mi je u dubravi bolje ako idem napit silvera :) 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, nisam pojma imao
<BotaniCar> idem guglat'
<SilverSpace> ima u dubravi kod rome ona nova zgrada izmedu rome i tri crvena nebodera oni do name 
<BotaniCar> o0o0o, sto sam neupucen, bas sad gledam :D
<SilverSpace> tj. ulaz sa hrvatskog proljeca
<SilverSpace> kad sam ja pitao za DisplayPort>HDMI nisu imali 
<BotaniCar> Jebate, jos su i najjeftiniji od svih koje sam do sad pogledao , 30kn jeftiniji prelaz nego kod drugih
<SilverSpace> ustvari treba ti HDMI>DisplayPort
<BotaniCar> trebam postojeci HDMI kabl ustekati u monitor koji ima DP pristek 
<BotaniCar> http://www.dicllcuae.com/catalog/1%5CACTA%20tek-3%20catalog.PDF
<BotaniCar> ups, krivo prozorche
<SilverSpace> http://dx.com/s/hdmi+to+displayport
<Mmike> daklem
<Mmike> na #litecoin ima cudne ekipe
<Mmike> upravo sam trazio litecoine u zamjenu za svoje gole slike
<Mmike> bas me zanima :)
<tonil> -.-
<BotaniCar> idem odma outbidat sve i svakog :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar: na racunalu imas displayport a na monitoru hdmi?
<BotaniCar> jelly: obrnuto
<jelly> ah, za to treba aktivna elektronika, na njuskalu sam nasao za 200kn
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://dx.com/p/displayport-to-hdmi-connector-adapter-black-241085
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja nasao za ~120kn u instar-u 
<BotaniCar> cini se da u lynxu ima za 90, moram nazvati
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj nije to to 
<SilverSpace> ah i ovo je Convert DisplayPort signal to HDMI signal;
<jelly> SilverSpace: ne, to je ocito pasivni komad za suprotan smjer, kad je na laptopu displayport a grafulja skuzi sto je spojeno i daje i hdmi signal van po potrebi
<jelly> u ducanu su ti uredjaji read velicine 400-500+ kn
 * jelly gledao kad je dobio displayport monitor na poslu
<SilverSpace> eh kaj su ga zakomplicirali 
<jelly> uglavnom, bilo je jeftinije kupit graficku sa DP nego trazit konverter
<jelly> drukciji signal, drukciji leveli
<jelly> nema vise, ovaj na njuskalu je valjda uspio to prodati 
<BotaniCar> Imas pravo jellyi ja sam nasao adapter u krivom smjeru. Sreca pa monitor ima i dvi, budem hdmi>dvi uzeo .. 
<jelly> hdmi-dvi je trivijala, pasivni adapter ili kabel
<BotaniCar> imam vec preplacen kabl pa cu probati s adapterom :D
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: jel imas pri ruci monitor da pogledas model, imam isti doma ali zaboravljam koji je :)
<jelly> imam jedan takav kabel viska doma al brijem da voznjom do tresnjevke ne bi ustedio
<jelly> imam i adapter al ga koristim
 * BotaniCar konta kak nafukati jellya da doje i on na pivo u Dzubravu :D
<jelly> ha
<BotaniCar> Good try, admit it :)
<jelly> definitivno
<jelly> Genkin, Shamir and Tromer discovered that RSA key material could be extracted by using the sound generated by the computer during the decryption of some chosen ciphertexts.
<BotaniCar> vileni: ti si u autima do grla, mosh mi nabaviti zadnju maglenku za colta, a da ne kosta k'o prosjecan bubreg ? 
<jelly> http://www.gefen.com/kvm/gtv-dvidl-2-mdp.jsp?prod_id=9898 # $199  :-)
<BotaniCar> jelly: meni ovo smrdi na hoax do neba ( zvuk RSA bla tra)
<jelly> BotaniCar: istina je, ali su uvjeti jako specificni
<jelly> ie. moras nagovoriti zrtvu da enkriptira specijalno manjesteni cleartext tisucama puta zaredom
<jelly> nije bas tipicna upotreba za gpg
<BotaniCar> ^^
 * jelly cita mejl, ovo je iz http://www.debian.org/security/2013/dsa-2821
<vileni> BotaniCar: njuskalo :) i koji colt
<BotaniCar> vileni: '97, radije pitam nekog odze, pa usput kavu srknemo :)
<vileni> nemam bas kontakata sa auto otpadima i to, sto mi treba nadjem na njuskalu pa zovem
<vileni> na svu srecu, skoro pa mi nista ne treba
<BotaniCar> Ni meni ne treba ovo , jucer sam se odsklizao u tipa :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba tipu :D
<vileni> gume? :)
<jelly> changelog intel-microcode paketa:  * This microcode release *likely* fixes the security issues addressed by the 20130808 update for signature 0x106e4 (Xeon EC3500/EC5500/LC3500/
<SilverSpace> hdmi-dvi mislim da ih imam i ja trebalo mi za neko racunalo ali sad ne koristim 
<jelly> "nismo bas sigurni sto je Intel nadrobio unutra, ali _vjerojatno_ nes popravlja"
<BotaniCar> Ne, snijeg na sloju leda .. klizao sam 10km/h, meni samo rega ulubljena, njemu kram na autu .. uvijek se zapiknem u nekog kome se auto drzi na okupu samo cudom .. 
<SilverSpace> ima i obrnuto dvi>hdmi
<jelly> BotaniCar ima ljetne gume? 
<BotaniCar> jelly: sounds like INTEL, fo su :) 
 * jelly hides
<BotaniCar> jelly: nemam, sve po PSu 
<jelly> SilverSpace: to je isto
<jelly> SilverSpace: dvi i hdmi su isti protokol, samo su konektori drukciji
<jelly> (modulo neke sitnice i HDCP)
<SilverSpace> jelly: da kontakti se razlikuju musko zenski ili obrnutođ
<BotaniCar> jelly: cek, kaj preko DVIja mogu i mrezu furati ?
<SilverSpace> jedino neznam za zvuk 
<jelly> BotaniCar: ne, niti audio to su te dodatne sitnice
<BotaniCar> "sitnice" :) 
<SilverSpace> e da 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> monitor koji ima DVI ulaz obicno nema zvucnike
<jelly> a vjerojatno ni potrebu za mreznim prikljuckom
<BotaniCar> Truth that
<Mmike> men' bas fali zvucnik na monitorima
<Mmike> erm, zvucnici na monutiru 
<Mmike> MUNUTRRATRA
<Mmike> RBRBRBRTRTTRK
<BotaniCar> RAKATAP drndabas !
<SilverSpace> uh tebe neki dim ulovio :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: googlaj dell soundbar, imas addon za monitor ako ljubis sliku i zvuk 
<BotaniCar> like http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=313-6412
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> 110 kuna!
<BotaniCar> Za nase je monitore i skuplji,ja sam linkao random 
<jelly> zvucnici na monitoru, ko biciklo na kravi
<Mmike> http://www.nabava.net/search.php?tp=0&q=AX510
<BotaniCar> Al, kosta ko jeftikaner zvulje 
<Mmike> ma to je nist
<Mmike> jelly, u're doing it wrong :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: al izguglaj tocan model, briem da ovo ne ide na nashe monitote
<jelly> Mmike: velis, Bose zvucnici sa strane su promasaj?
 * BotaniCar wonders if jelly does cows, or Mmike halucinates
<Mmike> jelly, ako ti na njih ide plink/plonk od WMa ili sto vec koristis - da
<Mmike> muziku slusam na boyin drek nesto 
<Mmike> zvucnici na monitoru su za slusat jubito zezalice iz maila
<Mmike> i ino
<SilverSpace> 23$ mogo bi si to upiknut 
<Mmike> sad imam dva logitecha neka prevelika
<BotaniCar> :) 
<Mmike> prosli monitor imao zvulje - naviko se
<BotaniCar> me ima 2 330W kutije u sobi i na njih salje i plink/plonk i mjuzu 
<SilverSpace> vis ima to i kod nas 
<BotaniCar> Ono kad napravi PliNk i izbije susedu i prozor i okvir :)
<vileni> BotaniCar: di si nasao snijeg i led? ja bi isprobavao gume
<tonil> dal netko zna kad ce pocet sa emitiranjem nova star trek serija? il ce jos experimentirati sa filmovim :(
<SilverSpace> vileni: u dubravi :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: sesvete, 5 ujutro, pale 4 krpe snijega na prethodno zaledjenu cestu .. nadam se da nemas bridgestonke kao ja, meni nisu pomogle :)
<vileni> imam nove save
<jelly> meni plink na slusalice, a muzika na struju
<BotaniCar> To je posel :) Ako ne vrijede, da ih odma u istoimenu rijeku deponiras :)
<vileni> prije toga sam imao 10 godina stare firestone :)
<BotaniCar> 10 godina ? To se vec u plastiku pretvorilo :)
<vileni> prilicno, ali nisam imao problema osim po ledu
<jelly> taman su bile slick
<BotaniCar> "samo po ledu", sitnica :)
<vileni> rubovi su bili slick, jer ih nisam stedio po staroj cesti do rijeke, svakih 2 tjedna :)
<jelly> nije problem ak zivis na murteru :-)
<BotaniCar> http://www.guitarworld.com/video-megadeth-perform-metal-rendition-baby-its-cold-outside-kimmel
<vileni> a led i nije tako cesta stvar tu
<vileni> jednom sam naletio na zaledjeno, dolje kod msu
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/Bb1vRiACEAAy5qf.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zdravlje/wi-fi-nam-steti-biljke-u-sobi-s-routerima-uvenule-za-12-dana-345729
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: svasta, nabavis biljke koje upijaju zracenje. /me ima tri takve kaj uzivaju u EM poljima :)
<jelly> Sitting in a wifi hotspot for a year would only expose you to the same dose of radio waves as making a 20-minute mobile phone call.
<BotaniCar> says the guy that's EM isolating his apartment :)
<BotaniCar> *his bank's apartment
<jelly> ^_^
<BotaniCar> Nego, dobre vijesti. Sabor je otisao na odmor, nemamo straga od novih zakona u zadnji cas :) 
<jelly> djeca vjerojatno nisu pazila na mikroklimu, tako da fakat moze biti da su im biljke pocrkale i od zracenja i od grijanja i suhoce zraka
<Mmike> MUZIKA NA STRUJU!
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<Mmike> nego, SilverSpace, BotaniCar 
<Mmike> cini se da nema za 'nase' monitore zvucnika
<Mmike> dellovih
<Mmike> dreck :/
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4FcTWksQqdg
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: PEKINÅ KA PATKA - "Poderimo Rok" (1979), Views: 65637, Rating: 96.46018%
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: monitor podrzava, naruci drito od della 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, daj mi model
<Mmike> ja nisam naso
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemam ( ne trebam pa nisam detaljno guglao, ovo da podrzava mi je upalo u oko dok sam gledao specke monitora). Mzda u manualu pisu part numberi pripadajucih periferija 
<Mmike> http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=U2412SB
<Mmike> cudno
<Mmike> a za AX510 pise da ne podrzava taj monitor :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da bas gleda nema za nase
<Mmike> SilverSpace, vidi gore url
<Mmike> prodaje dell to u bundletu
<BotaniCar> QUICK! EVERYONE TO SUPPORT SITE ! 
<Mmike> ja cu narucit
 * Mmike supports gay marriage
<Mmike> jel' to dosta?
<Mmike> necu jos i site podrzavat
<BotaniCar> :))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))
<SilverSpace> Compatibility nema naseg na spisku http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=313-6412
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma e
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al' vidi onaj url gore
<BotaniCar> We're sorry, Click to Talk is currently closed.Please try your call during our regular business hours
<SilverSpace> aha 
<BotaniCar> Nemresh ih ni nazvat' 
<jelly> cekaj do 2 popodne, odn. njihovog 8 ujutro?
<SilverSpace> evo pogledao monitor otraga i ima gdje se zakaci 
<SilverSpace> uh nema nis blizu mene 
<SilverSpace> fakat bi si ga upiknuo 
<BotaniCar> Ja sam mislio da je pokojni Susak (naspram ostalih) bio posten covo , a kad tamo http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ekskluzivno-na-indexu---knjiga-koja-je-uzdrmala-balkan-tajne-bogatstva-cermaka-i-zagorca-sto-je-bilo-sa-suskom-i-reihl-kirom/717218.aspx 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj si smijesan kaj ima postenog politicara 
<SilverSpace> ni u jednoj drzavi ga nema 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato sam rekao da sam ga usporedjivao s drugima iz tog vremena, a ne s tobom 
<BotaniCar> Kad pogledas, za nekog tko je imao sav novac kojije mogao pozeljeti , u to doba, jako su ga malo oblatili .. ispada da se samo nije znalo dovoljno :( 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja cu si narucit ovo
<Mmike> bmk ;)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: di ces narucit mislim od kud 
<Mmike> adria computers
<Mmike> 100 kuna dodje tam
<Mmike> tj 110
<Mmike> SilverSpace, osh da uzmem i tebi? Pa dam botanicaru, pa ti da kad dodje po rakiju!
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: kaj se mi vidimo danas ? 
<BotaniCar> Mislim, da znam :D
<SilverSpace> 164.99 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, di?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne
<SilverSpace> http://www.adria-computers.hr/index.php?page=shop.product_details&flypage=flypage.tpl&option=com_virtuemart&product_id=127138
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' s obizrom da nesh nikad doc po rakiju mogu ti i nikad dat ovo :)
 * BotaniCar se zgubil
<Mmike> AX510PA
<Mmike> to je PA
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jednu sam rakiju vec podiao, ovo je druga
<Mmike> ja bum onaj bez PA narucio
<BotaniCar> A po rakiju idem sutra, ako ce silveru odgovarati, mozes mi eventualno to dofurat na posao dok ides u dubravu
<SilverSpace> pa kaj ti ne treba PA
<BotaniCar> 2tko shvati razumjet ce" .. kaj sam ja to procitao ? 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, brijem da ne
<Mmike> kaj brijes da mi treba?
<SilverSpace> hebemi pa svim zvucnicima treba napajanje 
<SilverSpace> kaj ne 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: napajanje daje monitor kod ovog modela, ne, pise da ima pristek "to power soundKaksevecZove"
<Mmike> SilverSpace, pa, ne
<SilverSpace> sad cemo to mi pogledati na youtube
<Mmike> SilverSpace, treba pojacalu napajanje
<Mmike> SilverSpace, al ne kuzim: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=bsd&cs=04&sku=U2412SB
<BotaniCar> http://i.imgur.com/XSP56XF.jpg # yo momma
<Mmike> tu prodaju nas monotir sa non-PA zvucnicima
<Mmike> znaci da to mora radit!
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TkHCPNdrLgI
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Dell AX510PA Soundbar for U3011 Monitor (Vid 1 of 2), Views: 4495, Rating: 92.72727%
<SilverSpace> kaj kaze ovaj 
<SilverSpace> ima on/off 
<SilverSpace> mora se to od nekuda napajati 
<BotaniCar> zakaj mene/korisnicki prirucnik nitko ne cit a' :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace:  Mmike: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?s=bsd&sku=320-2676 #CONNECTIVITY ... DC power connector for Dell Soundbar
<Mmike> Our apologies...
<Mmike> The page you requested cannot be displayed.
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kra?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: lepo pise da bu ti monitot napajao zvulje , ne ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kP3lc8HiiME
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Dell AX510 Black Sound Bar Unboxing, Views: 29041, Rating: 61.21212%
<BotaniCar> MmikeT_: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?s=bsd&sku=320-2676
<SilverSpace> ima prikljucak za napajanje 
<BotaniCar> meni uredno otvara
<SilverSpace> jel ima monitor izlat to bum sad pogledao 
<BotaniCar> ja bum se rasplakal
 * BotaniCar ode kuvat kafu
<SilverSpace> ima monitor prikljucak znaci ne treba nam napajanje 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto pogledao sad 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ak uzimas uzmi imeni nek ti BotaniCar plati :)
<SilverSpace> za dostavu dobije jos i lozu :)
<BotaniCar> Ziher :) kaj da s lozom delam, noge operem ?:D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nas monitor ima prikljucak za napajanje?
 * BotaniCar lije suze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' ti znas pejstat URL? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja da, a jel ti znas otvorit'  :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ima pogleda sam otraga 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: troll me not, linkovi koje sam dao se otvaraju cak i u Internet Exploderu 11, it means i am LEGIT ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, product not found
 * Mmike sad mora okretat monitor otraga
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jebo te tvoj military-edition internet :)
<SilverSpace> tam ti je do 220 napajanja 
<Mmike> SilverSpace,  U2412M ?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: U2412M
<SilverSpace> da
<Mmike> pa kaj sam ja lud?
<SilverSpace> kaj nemas 
<SilverSpace> od kabela 220 desno cca 7cm 
<SilverSpace> rupa 
<SilverSpace> nemoj da sad moram slikati
<BotaniCar> Cek, imas s cim, a jos nisi slikao :) kao da ne znas miku, on je poseban :D
<SilverSpace> http://g-ecx.images-amazon.com/images/G/01/electronics/dell/cnet_ultrasharpu2412m-gallery-07.jpg
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ljubim te u uho
<Mmike> narucujem 2
<SilverSpace> do onih okomitih otvora 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: thx
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> odoh po netjaka 
<BotaniCar> \o/ djes' weshmashian
<weshmashian> in the tower of sauron :)
<BotaniCar> Poke him in teh eye !
<weshmashian> *poke*
<tonil> so
<tonil> has anyone seen new hobbit movie?
<BotaniCar> link torrent or die
<tonil> mislim na kino
<tonil> me isplati se skidat u sadasnjoj kvaliteti
<BotaniCar> od kad imam 100+ cm TV i svoj minibar ni ne mislim vise o kinu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ico i nix su rekli da su isli, pa su se nagledali reklama a ne filma, ne ?
<vileni> u kino ides zato da se malo maknes od doma, ne zato sto je bolje :)
<tonil> isa sam prosle godine u kino i bilo je super
<vileni> pogotovo kad vidis cijene
<BotaniCar> vileni: ako mi se mice od doma, odem do kvarta :) 
<tonil> vileni, +1
<vileni> vec sam si mogao kupiti 107cm tv od ulaznica
<vileni> i kokica
<vileni> i gluposti
<vileni> parking jos na nekim mjestima
<vileni> ja nisam jedno 14 godina bio u kinu
<vileni> od schindlerove liste do avatara 3d
<tonil> ja sam gledao u 3d-u prosle godine i jedina zamjerka mi je bilo to sto i nije bilo 3d scena samo ona kad su letili na pticama
<vileni> a schindlerova je bila u seoskom kinu, drvene stolice na sklapanje i to
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, nemam pojma
<Mmike> meni u kinima pre glasno
<Mmike> pa zato ne idem
<tonil> BotaniCar, imas li 120 hercni tv?
<tonil> bas me zanima koliko je slika fluidnija na njima
<Hrki> daj mi recite je bolje za TV/monitor da ima vise herza ili manje ?
<BotaniCar> tonil: nemam pojma koliko je hercna bravia. Isto tako, Hrki, brijem da je to s 2345624786Hz marketinska tlapnja, nakon X hz oko ne moze vidjeti razliku
<Hrki> mislim da je neka fora sa umaranjem oka
<Hrki> mislim da cim ima vise slicica u minuti da se oko manje umara, ali nisam siguran
<BotaniCar> kk se manje umara ako ih ne registrira ?
<Hrki> nemam ti pojima :D
<tonil> hm neznam al nude se oni gamerski monitori sa nvidia naocalama i rade na 120Hz,ljudi pricaju da je razlika ogromna
<tonil> ja nemam ni grafu koja bi mogla vrtit povis 30-40 fps pa mi nista ne znaci
<BotaniCar> tonil: to je razlog vise da posumnjam na marketing :) Prosjecni gamer je americanin kojem ce tata kupiti 7 monitora (kakvih god) samo da ga ne mora odgajati. Istovremeno taj isti gamer ima 14 godina i ne cita nista o nicem. Mozes mu prodati sto hoces, samo da mu nahranis ego 
<BotaniCar> Znam kakva su sranja pricali ljudi dok sam se semi-pro gejmao, ne mosh vjerovati kakva nakupina debila 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7K4jH7NqUw
<datase> BotaniCar: Title: Johnny Cash-Walk The Line, Views: 21513271, Rating: 98.45738%
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lYp4jzGubno
<datase> tonil: Title: The Animals - House of Rising Sun - HD, Views: 96402, Rating: 98.74608%
<tonil> a od casha najdraza :) https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3aF9AJm0RFc
<datase> tonil: Title: Johnny Cash - Hurt, Views: 8977089, Rating: 99.17136%
<Hrki> man je najaca man in black od njega
<Hrki> ako se tako ispravno uopce zove :D
<SilverSpace> ja fakat ne vidim razliku u tim hzcima 
<SilverSpace> meni to sve isto
<Hrki> ne vidis ti, oko vidi :D
<BotaniCar> vidi, virtualni penis
<SilverSpace> najbolje su mi ovi naucnici kad pokazu kak prica slon konj vidi 
<SilverSpace> moj kurac oni vide kak konj vidi
<Hrki> a istina, zato ja priznajem samo egzatne znanosti
<Hrki> dok ja vidim da se zelejzo topi tocno na 1500c i bok
<Hrki> nema tu previse mudrosti
<Hrki> a ne neke tamo teorije koje vec 200god nisu potvrdjene
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/SqOQoQ
<SilverSpace> Hrki: :)
<Hrki> bas me zanima kolko su nasli, 100g? :D
<SilverSpace> ne koliko su nasli nego koliko ce podeliti izmedu sebe 
<Hrki> i to , ja dosta drotova znam koji preprodavaju
<SilverSpace> dolje su fakat svi nadrogirani 
<Hrki> ali ti dileri su isto mutavi, umjesto da koriste voip tehnologije, oni pricaju preko mobitela :D
<SilverSpace> to ti je ono nece bas mene 
<Hrki> a taj mobitel je najveci alata za prisluskivanje, em vide gdje si, em te cuju
<Hrki> tocno to, to svi kazu pa nece mene, ja sam mali igrac
<Hrki> neka love one velike :)
<tonil> hm
<tonil> prijavila ih konkurencija
<tonil> :)
<tonil> bio je jedan iz mog mjesta sta su ga uhvatili u panami kako prodaje
<Hrki> uff, taj ce krepat tamo u zatvoru
<tonil> i to na talijanskoj kompaniji bio,zvala se MSC
<tonil> mi je zovemo Mafia shipping company
<tonil> upravo zbog toga
<Hrki> ali ja isto ljude ne kuze, recimo idu u tailand, tamo pise drug dealers are hanged to death
<tonil> Hrki, pustili su ga
<tonil> cek
<Hrki> dok dojdes tamo, dobis tu ceduljicu
<tonil> ima na slobodnoj clanak
<Hrki> onda ih ulove i sad mole svoju zemlju da ih izbave
<Hrki> e nemoze, znao si gdje ides i kakvo je stanje tamo
<tonil> http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Split-%C5%BEupanija/tabid/76/articleType/ArticleView/articleId/224569/Default.aspx
<tonil> al stvar je da na toj kompaniji dvi dilaju od kapetana do mornara
<tonil> jednog su cheifa u spanjolskoj digli u zrak zato jer je radio na svoju ruku
<tonil> ono bio dogovor u portu kod auta,a kad je dosa bum
<Hrki> heh, jucer sam pogledo film savjetnik
<Hrki> odlican film :D tako to rade karteli
<Hrki> pa se ti zajebavaj s njima 
<SilverSpace> Winston Churchill: Tko u vrijeme svoje mladosti nije bio revolucionar, taj nije imao srca. A tko je star, a nije konzervativac, taj nema mozga!
<tonil> heh inace glavnog dionicara i sefa msc-a zovu capone 
<tonil> hm
<tonil> bas gledam i nemogu nac niti jedan kvalitetnu scifi seriju
<tonil> odkad nema vise battlestara galactice i star treka tapakam po suvom
<BotaniCar> Onda se primi jednog od stargateova , imas tri serije,s po nekoliko serijala
<tonil> ovi novi od 97-07 sam pogledao nekoliko serija uzasan je
<tonil> steta sta je dune bila samo miniserija
<BotaniCar> bar mi nije knjige pokvarilo :D
<tonil> od svih serija voyager mi je ostao nekako najbolji utisak
<BotaniCar> meh, sve te serije mi par zadnjih godina samo sluze kao izgovor da zaspim na kaucu i ne moram do kreveta :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ja gledam Smallville
<pkiller> tonil:  isti problem :/ nema novih dobrih scifi serija
<pkiller> sad gledam Grimm, Agents of Shield, Arrow, Person of Interest, Almost Human... mozda ti se svidi nesto od oga
<pkiller> toga
<SilverSpace> AH je ok meni
<tonil> pogledao tri epizode agents of shield,sviđa mi se za sada
<SilverSpace> malo su mi presmjesni a i gluma im je losa
<OneKorea> đenivejica ti je najbolja :(
<OneKorea> a picard?
<SilverSpace> Babylon 5 mije jedino bio dobar ali ne do kraja na kraju su se pogubili
<OneKorea> nemaš ukusa tonil, ali pošto sam dobro raspoložen onda ću ti ipak reć što moraš pogledat ako SLUČAJNO još nisi (vrijedi i za ostale)
<OneKorea> 14 epizoda savršenstva -
<OneKorea> Firefly!
 * BotaniCar slaps OneKorea with years of expirience
<BotaniCar> good pick nonetheless
<tonil> OneKorea, đeniwej all the way FTW!
<OneKorea> tonil, you make Data cry
<tonil> iako seven of nine mi je bila kao klincu fantazija :P
<OneKorea> ahah dobra je Jeri Ryan jel se tako zvala
<tonil> da da
<OneKorea> imao sam postrer njen ;)
<OneKorea> poster -
<tonil> ja sam drzao poster od nje i jolene blalock dugo vremena u sobi
<OneKorea> hah to je ona vulkanka jeli :))))
<OneKorea> iz enterprise serijala
<tonil> da
<tonil> :D
<tonil> OneKorea, za tebe http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=srYvmeABYTY
<datase> tonil: Title: T'Pol in HEAT, Views: 443046, Rating: 90.9375%
<OneKorea> odgledo sam ja sve star trekove ;)
<OneKorea> t'pol yep
<OneKorea> tonil, jesi gledao Firefly? Ako nisi skidaj odma, zahvaljivat ces mi poslije
<tonil> jesam gledao sam i onaj firefly film iz 2005,ono stih western u svemiru svidio mi je se,steta sto je fox otkazao seriju kazu zbog lose gledanosti
<OneKorea> yep =(
<tonil> film je se zvao serenity ak se dobro sjecam
<tonil> bio je prije 2 godine na rlu
<tonil> rtlu*
<OneKorea> aha, al ne gledaj ja rtl i novu, ne podnosim reklame. Trenutno mi je treći program najdraži.
<tonil> hm ako si fan zagrizeni next gen-a 100% si vidio ovaj video http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g3sJB2tcoJY
<datase> tonil: Title: Star Trek TNG - "A Bottle of Slivovitz", Views: 445453, Rating: 98.417874%
<OneKorea> normalno :D
<SilverSpace> Quark mi najdrazi lik
<tonil> ah deep space nine
<tonil> bas gledam pa se prisjecam http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_wKYG4jdIbk
<datase> tonil: Title: Star Trek - Federation/DS9 VS Dominion Full Battle, Views: 356562, Rating: 96.29428%
<tonil> iako od svih filmova space battles su mi najbolje odradjene u trecem nastavku star wars iako je sami film krš
<jelly> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/111911 <jpinx> asg: mercs are being hard on the tyres ;)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYb4K7ga_Lc
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Stealth : Documentary on Stealth technology from Aircraft to Warships, Views: 78916, Rating: 94.23424%
<SilverSpace> super dokumentarac
<SilverSpace> jelly: pirelli bi trebalo najuriti zajedno sa bernijem
<jelly> heh
<tonil> bas gledam SilverSpace 
<tonil> pogledao sam onaj sa podmornicama,isto je zanimljiv
<tonil> nemogu ga sad naci
<SilverSpace> http://www.audepicault.com/fanfare/fanfare.htm
<tonil> iako su im srbi srusili onaj jedan invisble jet kad je nato bombardirao beograd
<tonil> ostatke su prodali kinezima
<tonil> koji su prije mjesec dana prestavili svoje nevidljive zrakoplove bazirane na toj tehnologije
<tonil> tehnologiji*
<jelly> F-117?
<BotaniCar> Sve su mi drazi Kinezi, napokon netko da posjeti mjesec nakon 50 godina 
<tonil> da mislim da je taj jelly 
<jelly> ali wikipedia veli da su the remains are displayed at the Museum of Aviation in Belgrade close to Belgrade Nikola Tesla Airport.[74]
<SilverSpace> jelly: da taj
<tonil> nope prodali su vazne djelove kinezima
<jelly> BotaniCar: upisat tecaj mandarinskog dok te drugi ne preteknu
<BotaniCar> wiki-article-history says *rest of remains that were not sold already :) 
<BotaniCar> jelly: prijavio sam se na besplatan tecaj tu blizu firme, na 20 openinga se +200 kandidata prijavilo 
<obruT> srbi su se ispricali: "zao nam je sto smo ga srusili, nismo ga vidjeli"
<BotaniCar> i, mocking aside, ivoks je neki dan linkao job opening u kenoniklu koji eksplicitno trazi bas to 
<SilverSpace> obruT: :)
<BotaniCar> O, obruT, opet ti dodjes biti zabavan pred kraj dana .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: sto znaci da vec kasnis/kasnimo
<BotaniCar> jelly: ako nista drugo, jos stignemo minimalizirati hendikep
<SilverSpace> http://www.b92.net/news/pics/2013/03/27/8730388525152b745bcc1e037026410_orig.jpg
<BotaniCar> https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-frc3/1470263_402702586527054_248638318_n.jpg # najgori poklon koji mozete kupiti svom tinejdzeru
<obruT> zakon, to cu si kupit ! oduvijek sam htio grabljat lisce
<BotaniCar> Mozes i sudje prati ! 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 怎麼是否
<BotaniCar> Stuff of nightmares 
<jelly> ( http://translate.google.com/#auto/zh-TW/how%20yes%20no )
<jelly> pardon, 怎么是否  http://translate.google.com/#auto/zh-CN/how%20yes%20no 
<BotaniCar> Transfering this to Paul Hung, please wait | Paul: what? But you don't even know my wife, or my cat !
<jelly> The hero of Canton, the man they called JAYNEEEE
<BotaniCar> I was walking down the street and saw a black guy walking with a TV in his hands. I thought to myself, shit that looks like mine so I rush home. Nope, mine was still there, shining my shoes.
<BotaniCar>  
<jelly> instantrimshot.com
<BotaniCar> Huh, pa to postoji ! 
<tonil> dal netko zna koja ovo pjesma sviar na 33:50 ovog dokumentarca http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HYb4K7ga_Lc
<datase> tonil: Title: Stealth : Documentary on Stealth technology from Aircraft to Warships, Views: 79057, Rating: 94.23424%
<tonil> svira*
<SilverSpace> ne cujem ja tu nist
<tonil> hm
<tonil> neka goa trance svira
<tonil> nesto tako
<tonil> natjeralo me da pocmem slusat ponovo astral projection i infected mushroom
<tonil> nađoh ovaj mix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KnbHCSit-M0
<datase> tonil: Title: Goa Trance Fata morgana "Great mix 2012 2:40 Hours", Views: 712410, Rating: 97.659894%
<jelly> hmm
<jelly> http://news.sciencemag.org/biology/2013/12/want-fight-allergies-get-dirty-dog 
<jelly> koliko sistemaca terba da ocisti swap sa debian desktopa?  Za sad nas je 4
<jelly> kolega ima 5GB memorije, vrti xfce i nista posebno, ima 2GB na swapu
<Mmike> jelly, a swappines mu je 90? :)
<jelly> Mmike: ne, 10
<jelly> (debian inace ima default na 60, to je jedna od prvih stvari koje smo gledali)
<Mmike> nek metne to na 1
<Mmike> nisam siguran da 0 znaci 'ne swappaj'
<Mmike> 10 znaci 'swappaj' ali u manjoj mjeri nego da veli 'swappines=90'
<Mmike> tako da, ako mu je desktop dovoljno dugo upaljen a nakoti se pejdzeva koji se ne koriste kelner ce ih gurnuti u swap bez obzira sto ima dovoljno mjesta u memoriji
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jesi kupio zvucnike 
<Mmike> narucio
<Mmike> nisu mi jos poslali nist nazad
<ivoks> evo, opet :)
<ivoks> ideja kako je obavezno cijepljenje glupost i kako ga treba zabraniti
<jelly> ...
<Mmike> http://i.imgur.com/GrKP8Fo.jpg
<Mmike> asic :)
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, ja bih se bio sklon sloziti s time - ako pricamo o svinskoj gripi i kravljoj prehladi
<Mmike> al' mene su uvjeravali da NIKAKO ne da m da mi cijepe sina
<Mmike> reko, ljudi, jeste vi JEBENO NORMALNI :)
<jelly> to bi ja tuko, jesu se oni cijepili i nije im bilo nista
<jelly> i da 1/10k dobije autizam ili kaj, opet je vise koristi nego stete
<Mmike> ma koji fakin autizam
<Mmike> ima tuzba jedna koju je ekipa dobila
<Mmike> gdje je sud presudio u korist autisticnih roditelja
<Mmike> i na osnovu toga ekipa brije da cjepivo izaziva autizam
<Mmike> a sve sami strucnjaci, ovce glupe
<Mmike> http://www.dhmo.org/
<Mmike> to je ta ekipa
<Mmike> koja se pali na takve sajtove
<Mmike> http://www.dhmo.org/facts.html
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> tu ti sve pise!
<Mmike> Hidricna (ili kako vec) kiselina - opasna k'o kurac sam!
<jelly> kiselina?
<jelly> H+ OH-, pa ima H+ i onda je kiselina?
<jelly> Mmike: svi koji su je probali su umrli ili je iznimno velika vjerojatnost da ce umrijeti?
<jelly> tak se to radi <davidfg4> so anyway guys, I graduated and got a job at Oracle 
<tonil> Mmike, slazem se, jeste vidjeli sta su napravili sa onom poljskom zastupnicom sta je upozoravala na sumnjiva cjepiva
<tonil> mene bogami nece vise bost
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> jelly, to je kemijski naziv
<Mmike> tonil, to su gluposti
<Mmike> mislim
<jelly> to je sprdacina, al ok :-)
<Mmike> ja se nisam nikad cijepoi protiv gripe
<Mmike> jelly, nije
<Mmike> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Properties_of_water
<Mmike> jelly vidi desno 'other names'
<jelly> kiseline imaju karakteristike koje ovdje nisu prisutne
<Mmike> H2O = vodikov hidroksid
<Mmike> h2o2 = vodikov peroksid
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> FUCK YES RADIO PARADISE
<jelly> Peter Gabriel - Solsbury Hill
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> posta
<Mmike> brb
<SilverSpace> Premijer Zoran Milanović zaključuje da je po pitanju prava nacionalnih manjina u Hrvatskoj njegova Vlada na pravom putu, a dokaz za to je što ne dobija podršku ni iz HDZ-a ni iz - Beograda.
<SilverSpace> pa jel on normalan
<jelly> po logici, ako te svi jednako mrze, nesto sigurno radis dobor
<jelly> naravno, realna mogucnost je i da ne radis nista dobro... 
<SilverSpace> možeš komunistu odvesti iz komunizma, samo tko će njemu komunizam istjerati iz glave
<jelly> nije on komunista, ... nije ni kvalitetan oportunista
<jelly> mislim, i Sanader i Kosorica su bili gro bolji premijeri :-|
<jelly> ... a ja sam pro-lijevo orijentiran
<SilverSpace> Mislim da bi vlasti u Beogradu trebale… Ne treba nam njihova podrška, ali bilo bi dobro čuti neku riječ u pozitivnom tonu. 
<SilverSpace> glupan hebo ga beograd da ga jebo beograd
<SilverSpace> gledaju kaj budu ovi rekli 
<SilverSpace> slusam radio 101 i vise saznam kaj se dogada u beogradu nego ka u zg i kulturno i politicki 
<SilverSpace> gledas portale i znas sve beogratske fufe 
<SilverSpace> mislim nase portale 
<tonil> jelly, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-qW4S4R_lSs
<datase> tonil: Title: OneRepublic - Counting Stars (Live From All Saints / 2013), Views: 607582, Rating: 98.95132%
<SilverSpace> jeste svi punoljetni :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=khiIBhH7Vos
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Девушка танцует у шеста, Views: 111648, Rating: 90.649348%
<tonil> SilverSpace, wow
<tonil> profi
<SilverSpace> iPhone 5c na androidu 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eUCv-h_wd0U
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: ioPhone 5色 12/20発売, Views: 28573, Rating: 47.31707%
<jelly-home> rat ajfon klonova
<jelly-home> Å¡ije, Å¡ete?!
<jelly-home> (na 0:16)
<SilverSpace> jel znate kaj je i kak izgleda cugometar
<jelly-home> ne, el bi trebali!
<StevicaS> nema steve 
<StevicaS> vidi mene . telenet 192.168.0.10 .. bas sam stevica
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: Znas ona zica igracka u skoli na baterje i lampicu kaj moras sprovest od pocetka do kraja da ti lampica ne zasvjetli 
<SilverSpace> zo je cugometar
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zo/to
<StevicaS> ode stevo
<SilverSpace> ovo je sigurno BotaniCar http://www.teen385.com/frontend/images/rte/052011/82906-geek2.jpg
<tonil> rofl ->"jelly-home> Å¡ije, Å¡ete?"
<tonil> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SFsHSHE-iJQ
<datase> tonil: Title: Mad World by Tears For Fears Original HQ 1983, Views: 3182375, Rating: 97.78972%
<tonil> old but good
<jelly-home> ona verzija od Gary Julesa je isto dobra
<tonil> da al sam je preslusao barem 200tinjak puta
<tonil> hm
<tonil> bas se cuo sa starim,jos je u africi krecu veceras na airport dolazi kuci sutra uvecer
<jelly-home> \o/
<Mmike> SYSTIN:        +8.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
<Mmike> CPUTIN:        +8.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<jelly-home> ladno
<ivoks> Mmike: nisam ni mislio na gripu
<tonil> http://www.bug.hr/forum/topic/linux/vasi-linux-ekranski-pucnjevi/95811.aspx?jumpto=3995918&sort=asc&view=flat ima dobrih screenshotova
<Mmike> SYSTIN:       +18.0°C  (high =  +0.0°C, hyst =  +0.0°C)  ALARM  sensor = thermistor
<Mmike> CPUTIN:       +13.5°C  (high = +80.0°C, hyst = +75.0°C)  sensor = thermistor
<jelly-home> pucnjevi?!
<Mmike> shot :)
<jelly-home> da, kao snapshot
<jelly-home> snimka, ajde 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGOymrbQIfA italo-euro dance :) inace ne slusam al dobar mi je ovaj stih glazbe
<datase> tonil: Title: Conte mini mix 64 - italodance, eurodance, Views: 22, Rating: %
<jelly-home> evo ti onda nekih stvari iz moje playliste http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Y2bAAu1mK4
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Michael Cretu - Samurai [1985 English] ReWorked, Views: 74430, Rating: 97.76536%
<jelly-home> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_r0n9Dv6XnY 
<datase> jelly-home: Title: Baltimora - Tarzan Boy, Views: 24498763, Rating: 97.806912%
 * jelly-home gleda u mp3/Collections/0x03-Odlicne/
<tonil> oh osamdesete :D
<jelly-home> ah, ofkors: Desireless - Voyage Voyage
<jelly-home> meni to sve isto, italo disco, italo dance :-)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XVZvcwJuqDE#t=25
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Top gir Jugoslavija - 1. epizoda, Views: 83162, Rating: 91.57895%
<jelly-home> top đir?
<tonil> yep
<tonil> jeste vidjeli onog poljaka sta je napravio mclarena f1 za 20k dolara,radio 8 godina na autu 
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: fićo sa desnim retrovizorom, LUKSUZNA OPREMA
<tonil> stavio kocnize iz mercedesa i motor iz audija
<jelly-home> tonil: mislis, napravio je auto, za ljuskom koja izgleda isto kao McL F1
<jelly-home> sa*
<SilverSpace> đeremi
<tonil> jelly-home, brzina koju postize na autocesti je isto zavidna?
<tonil> ;)
<tonil> odnosno maksimalna je nekih 30 km/h manja od one u pravog mclarena
<jelly-home> pa valjda nije ugradio blokadu
<StephenS> stunna
<StephenS> rokada ili blokada
<StephenS> stunna
<ivoks> u troje
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/archive/00622/femen_vatikan7_622145S0.jpg
<OneKorea> i haz a cloak!
<StephenS> I haz better cloak
<OneKorea> FUUUUUUnder
<OneKorea> može šel neki za kolegu sa channela? *wink* *wink*
<OneKorea> ovaj free mi je premali a za 3 baksa preveliki (
<OneKorea> recimo 100 mb i jedan znc/eggdrop proces je idealno
<StephenS> tesko
<StephenS> sve je napravljeno prema standardima nasih servera
<StephenS> bolje uzmi taj od 3 baksa pa pomozi ti meni :D
<OneKorea> jel američanski server ili imaš i evropski neki?
<OneKorea> aha vidim location sad, nvm
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/odgovor-van-dammeu-chuck-norris-pokazao-kako-se-spaga-radi-izmedu-dva-aviona/1148349/
<SilverSpace> lol
<Mmike> http://webcafe.net.hr/forwarduse/komnetar/inner.html?select=201312190326503
<weshmashian> hihi
<weshmashian> ok, tko god paketira puppet-dashboard u puppetlabsu je idijot
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-20
<ivoks> ljudi jos koriste te neskalabilne alate?
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: dosli smo do istog zakljucka :) 
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: si uspio sloziti da umjesto onog dreka koji mu je default web server koristi apache/ngnix/kaj-vec-trosis ? 
<drj_cro> jutro
<MmikeDOMA> I teb', i teb' :)
<vileni> jutar
<drj_cro> MmikeDOMA: kak beba?
<vileni> nemogu se sjetiti tko je novi prijevoznik na rijeckom podrucju za trajektni promet
<vileni> http://arstechnica.com/security/2013/12/new-attack-steals-e-mail-decryption-keys-by-capturing-computer-sounds/
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, beba jebacki
<MmikeDOMA> drj_cro, nas dvoje - not so jebacki :)
<BotaniCar_> Ali junacki !
<drj_cro> :)
<ivoks> http://www.forbes.com/sites/benkepes/2013/12/19/calxeda-hits-the-dead-pool-not-so-fast-in-the-race-to-arm/
<ivoks> :(
<ivoks> arm je prebrzo napredovao
<ivoks> ostali su na 32bitnom dizajnu
<jelly-home> a kakve veze ima deadpool
<BotaniCar_> Cek, jel dobro citam da se ne zna tko ce nastaviti s razvojem 64bitnih inacica ? 
<ivoks> kak ne, zna se
<BotaniCar_> *njihovih inacica ( Calxeda was due to introduce a 64-bit ARM chip next year – whether another vendor continues with that project remains unclear. )
<Hrki> pozdrav, imam ideju kako bi mogli pare zaradit :)
<Hrki> trebali bi izmisliti novu cryptocurrenci, ali koja bi vrijedila uvijek jedan dollar, time bi izbjegli varijacije
<Hrki> sta mislite bi proslo to?
<BotaniCar_> Kako se mislis osigurati od oscilacije vrijednosti ?
<BotaniCar_> Odnosno, sprijeciti ju ? 
<BotaniCar_> Mislim, ako imam taj tvoj coin, kako ces mi zabraniti da ga prodam za 100$ ?
<Hrki> znaci coin se kupuje samo da dollar i vrijedi dollar, nemam pojima kako zabraniti :)
<BotaniCar_> Ok, spamaj kad promislis :)
<Hrki> ali da glupost je jer onda nitko nece htjeti trejdati :D
<Hrki> jer nema zarade
<BotaniCar_> cekaj, Hrki, jel ti majnas uopce ? :) 
<Hrki> ne, spekuliram i trosim coinove
<Hrki> los sam su spekulaciji :)
<BotaniCar_> Mmike: si bacil oko na http://www.reddit.com/r/litecoinmining/comments/1t9f1x/wemineltc_the_truth_behind_the_corruption/ 
<ivoks> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-D1KVIuvjA
<datase> ivoks: Title: Greetings from Chuck (The epic christmas split), Views: 4075520, Rating: 98.702726%
<BotaniCar_> http://i.imgur.com/B6BGj.jpg
<BotaniCar_> ( don't have babies ) :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, interesting :) jesi citao sve ispod?
<BotaniCar_> Jesam
<Mmike> i?
 * Hrki se nada da od druge godine vise nece biti para za poticaje za strucno osposobljavanje
<BotaniCar_> I ne znam kaj misliti, vjerujem da je relativno lako napraviti takav scam na nacin da ti nazad jednostavno reportam da na mom poolu radis 0,001% manji hash, pa ti dokazi da ne radis. Uz to mi se ne dopada kaj se kod njih skupio toliki postotak ukupne procesne moci
<BotaniCar_> brb, tlefon
<BotaniCar_> Moj je prijedlog da promijenis pool, ne zato kaj su ovi loshi ! Nego zato kaj na poolu koji ti nudim, ja kao refferal dobijem iz njihovog feea 3,5% vrijednosti tvog hashratea ( https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af7peh )
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, ja brijem da je to bullshit sve, jer lik bas i nije objasnio nista
<Mmike> dodjes na reddit, bacis patku, das popis novih poolova i nadas se da ce se ekipa prebacit
<Mmike> jedini razlog zasto se treba maknut s wemineltc je zato sto su ogromni
<BotaniCar_> Pa, da
<BotaniCar_> I zato da meni pomognesd
<BotaniCar_> I, nisam ziher da je BS; primjetio sam da s istim postavkama, na razlicitim poolovima, ne dobijam isti hashrate, u nekim slucajevima ni slican. Interesantno, jedan od tih poolova na kojima sam nazivno dobijao manje, zatvorio butigu a da nije isplatio workere
<BotaniCar_> BTW, pool koji ti nudim je "napravio svoj linux" za minanje :)
<jelly> http://i.imgur.com/59Nmaub.gif
<BotaniCar_> Voah, jel to chuck upravo nadjebao vandameta za red velicine ? :D
<vileni> bas i ne
<jelly> mislim da je to walker, teksaski rendzer
<jelly> ... po sesiru i 'sulji
<vileni> koliko god van damme koristio trikove i sve, i dalje su bili pravi kamioni i on je stajao na njima
<BotaniCar_> vileni: jel majnas ti , aj ti promijeni pool, da zaradim na tebi :)
<vileni> sta fali coinhuntru
<BotaniCar_> Konzistentnost u prihodovanju
<vileni> na kojem si sad
<BotaniCar_> https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af7peh
<BotaniCar_> Nemrem si , bar neko vrijeme, dozvoliti da zaradim  0,07 LTC tjedno jer je bio losh block 
<BotaniCar_> ( ako napravis account kroz url koji sam linkao, ja dobijam nekaj za to, mozes i bez sufiksa pristupiti stranici) 
 * jelly brise #af7peh prije klikanja
<BotaniCar_> OCR slika na kojima je snimljen LED displej je .. grozota
<BotaniCar_> pametan jelly
<BotaniCar_> vec se tjedan dana jebem s testiranjem OCR softvera za androide. Ocaj. O-caj. I to ocr u idealnim uvjetima, cim stvar izneses na teren .. o-o-caj
<jelly> Peter O'Čaj
<Hrki> skupa je to tehnologija
<jelly> BotaniCar_: cloud ili neki koji rade ocr na samom uređaju?
<Hrki> jesi probo http://www.abbyy.com/mobileocr/android/
<Hrki> taj abbyy je jako dobar
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ustavni-sud-odlucio-ukida-se-odluka-vlade-o-uvodenju-radne-obveze-lijecnicima/1148479/
<BotaniCar_> Hrki: ovo sto testiram ima dva forka, u jednom OCR radi android i salje samo txt na server, u drugom forku salje slike, i onda na serveru imam abbya koji OCR-a
<Hrki> pa ova vlada sve sto predlozi ovi ukinu :)
<BotaniCar_> drugi fork radi ok. No, steta je ne utilizirati android
<BotaniCar_> jelly: oboje , s tim da mi "lokalni" ocr ima veci % ok odradjenog posla nego kojekakvi oblacni 
<tonil>  I once used strcpy with unicode and ì̢t̴ ̸w͢às͏ ̨̀f́in̴e̶̴͡,͟ ̧͜wh͏a̢̡͠t̨͞'҉ş̷ ̴҉w̧r̵oņ̕͡g͜ ̴w̴̴i̛͜҉t͘h̡͡ ̵͘i̴̕t?
<jelly> BotaniCar_: stvarno svasta
 * jelly slaps tonil 
<BotaniCar_> jelly: nemam neko obilje hardvera za test, mozda bi s nekim drugim droidom islo bolje, za sad je tak kak sam napisao 
<BotaniCar_> ( mislim reci da je mozda kamera losha )
<BotaniCar_> obruT: s'tu ? 
<jelly> tu tuuu, tu tuuu
<BotaniCar_> :) 
<BotaniCar_> Å itao sam na #android, i tu cu: kad/ako spojim eksternu kameru na uredjaj postoji li nacin da defaultnom camera-appu kazem da koristi eksterni uredjaj ?
<BotaniCar_> *pitao
<SilverSpace> dan 
<ivoks> vijest dana
<ivoks> http://dnevnik.hr/vijesti/svijet/poslao-faks-juznoj-koreji-napast-cu-vas-bez-najave---316151.html
<BotaniCar_> lol
<SilverSpace> kud god da krenes guuzvau pm 
<SilverSpace> koji k yasto su mi zy yamjenili mjesta a hr je tipkovnica
<BotaniCar_> Iscupaj tipke i zamijeni im mjesta, nastavi s radom :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> zasto bi koristio hr raspored
<BotaniCar_> E, SilverSpace, se mogu odgoditi na sutra ? Morao bi do Bjelovara skociti popodne danas .. 
<ivoks> http://shop.daskeyboard.com/collections/products/products/das-keyboard-ultimate-model-s
<ivoks> SilverSpace: kupi si ovo ^
<ivoks> dobijes i plavusu s tipkovnicom
<jelly> ako ti fali | https://www.google.com/search?q=ceci+n'est+pas+une+pipe&tbm=isch 
<BotaniCar_> 139 f*n baksi za blank tastaturu :) Do yaycof
<jelly> bar nemas brige oko moguceg pogresnog rasporeda
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kupi mi je ti tipkovnicu ti onda poklonim :)
<BotaniCar_> Kakve lepe pajpice
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: jesi primjetio da je tastatura koju predlazes teska kilu i po ? Mozda ih se isplati kupiti i prodavati zlato iz njih :)
<ivoks> pa i moja je toliko teska
<ivoks> odi pisat na nju, pa ces zaboraviti na kilazu
<BotaniCar_> To je, nije da joj je svrha da ju nosim nekam :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar_: ja sam za svoju tipkovnicu dao 1300kn
<ivoks> kao i za svoje zaposlenike :)
<BotaniCar_> ivoks: da imam, i ja bi !
<ivoks> tj., njihove tipkovnice
<ivoks> zicaj poslodavca
<jelly> sad me nekak sram da je moja bila samo 400kn
 * BotaniCar_ mentalno zadrzi sliku ivoksa kak placa ljude 1300kn :)
<ivoks> :))
<BotaniCar_> *na ruke* :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: prvi mjesec nema place, ali dobis tipkovnicu
<jelly> *za ruke*
<BotaniCar_> ;-)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: bus navratil danas 
<BotaniCar_> [12:05:40] <BotaniCar_> E, SilverSpace, se mogu odgoditi na sutra ? Morao bi do Bjelovara skociti popodne danas .. 
<BotaniCar_> ( mmike mi nije dostavio zvucnike )
<SilverSpace> moze 
<SilverSpace> nece se pokvariti jedino bi stara mogla popit :)
<BotaniCar_> Nema beda :) Ako popije, donest cu ja tebi ! Imam jos 2-3dl neke druge u maloj bocici :)
<SilverSpace> prebacio na englesku i vratio na hr tipkovnicu i sad zy radi kaj mu je doslo ko bi ga znao 
<BotaniCar_> Not a bug, feature ! :) 
 * jelly pritisne SilverSpaceu lijevi Alt-Shift jos jednom
<SilverSpace> jelly: mogu stiskat koliko god hoces kao mene to ne radi
<jelly> mmhmm
<BotaniCar_> Voltaza na grafickoj mi je zakljucana. To me jos uvijek ne sprecava da undervoltam taj slot kroz bios maticne ploce, right ? 
<BotaniCar_> ili se kartica bude bunila kod boota ako dobije manje nego joj je enforsano ?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: si natjerao puppet-dashboard da suradjuje s apachetom, ili ga tjeras kroz onaj njegov drek ?
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: nisam se prevec igro sa dashboardom sinotj, dopizdilo mi kad sam vidio kaj sve oce
<BotaniCar_> a ono, nece puno toga, no to malo su zakomplicirali do bola :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: to tak i tak vrtim sad kod sebe kao test, ali ak ce ic u produkciju onda nginx ide ispred
<weshmashian> nece puno toga? hrpu -dev paketa i kompajler!
 * BotaniCar_ se biljezi za upute :)
<weshmashian> za web appsu? come on!
<BotaniCar_> weshmashian: ja sam to sve vec imal na testnoj kanti, pa me mozda zato nije zapeklo :)
<BotaniCar_> i, to je moj kua webapp, to je gomila samodovoljnog perla (?) kojoj je web interface samo izgovor da ga ne proglasis nepotrebnim :)
<weshmashian> nije perlusa nego je ruby on rails appsa :)
<BotaniCar_> nda, pardon :) 
<weshmashian> kolko sam gledo kod sasma je uredno napisana
<weshmashian> ali paket je za zadavit nekog
<BotaniCar_> :))
<weshmashian> e da, i jos oce mysql-server instalirat isto tak
<weshmashian> i apache
<weshmashian> ali ja to bas mozda i NE zelim na toj kanti :)
<weshmashian> moram probat slozit iz sourceta pa vidit
<weshmashian> i onda to zapakirat :)
<weshmashian> brb, hamburger stigo :)
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> propustio sam to :/
<BotaniCar_> "My wrist feels like a just jerked off a dozen horses."
<weshmashian> Mmike: kaj si propustil?
<BotaniCar_> kupit silveru zvucnike :)
<weshmashian> moze meni onda :)
<Mmike> hamburger
<BotaniCar_> Ti nemas dellov monitor, nisi veteran u krozvaliji :)
<BotaniCar_> mozda :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar_, on ima 2 :)
<weshmashian> BotaniCar_: zapravo, imam ih 2 :)
<BotaniCar_> IHA !
<SilverSpace> imam detektor zracenja gsm telefona na moj sony i sestrin htc uopce ne reagira 
<SilverSpace> na nokiu svjetli ko lud i na 2o cm od nje
<BotaniCar_> Sponzorirano dzubre. 
<BotaniCar_> Cekaj, kakav je to izgovor za detektor ako samo svijetli :) nemas neke vrijednosti, samo svjetlo ?
<jelly> nacional detektor
<jelly> FERCERA!!
<BotaniCar_> :))))
<StephenS> jelly-home: 
<StephenS> je meduza
<SilverSpace> svjetli samo kod poziva
<StephenS> MMMMMMMMMMMMMMejbek
<jelly> SilverSpace: a to je valjda ono sto se cuje na zvucnicima
<StephenS> svjetli svjetlo kod svijeta
<StephenS> aha aha a
<StephenS> SilverSpace: a to je zato ono sto se cuje na monitoru
<StephenS> aha da aha
<jelly> wtf
<StephenS> wu tu fu
<jelly> StephenS: nesto se danas dobro osjecas
<BotaniCar_> StephenS: da li slucajno i prodajes medicibnsku marihuanu ?
<SilverSpace> jelly: nije zvucnik sigurno diode su kao detektor proizvode struju ledici
<SilverSpace> bas zracenje 
<jelly> SilverSpace: reagiraju na istu stvar
<StephenS> ne znam ja nista
<StephenS> prodajem weezzy ff f
<StephenS> spit us
<SilverSpace> jelly: kak 
<SilverSpace> istu
<jelly> SilverSpace: kak kak, kak reagiraju zvucnici?
<StephenS> imas istu sa razlikom to ti dodje 2
<StephenS> SilverSpace: razumes? kak reagiraju
<SilverSpace> onda bi i na zvucnik od linije trebaio svijetlit 
<StephenS> E odo ja cao
<StephenS> CAO
<StephenS> CIAO
<jelly> .o/
<jelly> *blink*
<BotaniCar_> *blink*
<jelly> skrecemo lijevo
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> .coffee everyone and sends BotaniCar_ to look for StephenS's stash
 * datase cooks a tasty, small mug of coffee and hands it to everyone and sends BotaniCar_ to look for StephenS's stash
 * StephenS cooks cash and send you one dolla
<StephenS> ja sam inace rut
<BotaniCar_> Inace, znamo :) 
<StephenS> ma nemoj a kako znas
<StephenS> Ae reci lepo sad ping pong
<StephenS> imas ping do bijes pong
<BotaniCar_> Nah, jucer sam te woisao , jos si na starom hostu bio 
<BotaniCar_> ( where jucer might be a few days ago) 
<StephenS> pa kako onda znas
<StephenS> rut != stephens\s host
<BotaniCar_> isti nick, drugi host, duh
<StephenS> dafaq u talk about
<BotaniCar_> .pal StephenS
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/ZxPoIr
 * datase points at StephenS and laughs uproariously.
<SilverSpace> to je ovo
<StephenS> .pal BotaniCar_ 
 * datase points at BotaniCar_ and laughs uproariously.
<StephenS> .help
<StephenS> .cmd
<datase> StephenS: help [<plugin>] [<command>]
<datase> StephenS: I offer a total of 482 commands in 42 command-based plugins.  I have processed 608 commands.
<StephenS> .help pal
<datase> StephenS: (pal <an alias, 1 argument>) -- Alias for "do points at $1 and laughs uproariously.".
<StephenS> .help admin pal
<StephenS> .kick datase 
<StephenS> .whoami
<datase> StephenS: I don't recognize you.
<StephenS> .addme
<StephenS> weird bot
<BotaniCar_> dobra je 
<SilverSpace> ja bi reko da nije rut nego krut
<SilverSpace> kak got to preveli 
<BotaniCar_> Prekput moje firme je kiosk, kad odem na terasu zapaliti imam lijep pogled na njega. Danima vec gledam kako iz jednog prekrasnog porsea izlazi tip u odori ZagrebParkinga. Fulao sam profesiju.
<BotaniCar_> Siguran sam da kupuje malboro
<jelly> pa koliko mu treba da izadje
<BotaniCar_> :-) o ti-koji-uvijek-postavi-pravo-pitanje !
<BotaniCar_> *postavis
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: yep zaradivali su oni opako sad vise i ne rotiraju ih skoro svaki dan naravno ima onih koji i danas dobro na tome zaraduju
<SilverSpace> ja sam bio glup kaj to nisamm isao raditi a mogao sam
<BotaniCar_> kompic mi krvavo zaradi ~7kkn 
<BotaniCar_> na cesti cijele dane , bla bla
<BotaniCar_> ali, 7kilokuna
<SilverSpace> da zato sam i ja odbio
<SilverSpace> jos sastrane ako moze 
<jelly> BotaniCar_: jel to puno ili malo
<SilverSpace> jedam moj na kvatricu opako je sastrane derao 
<SilverSpace> jos dok su bile kartice rucno pisane 
<SilverSpace> ko i ovi na naplatnim kucicama nekada 
<tonil> http://youtu.be/hj8-Jzazj2k
<datase> tonil: Title: mm, Views: 8374, Rating: 100.0%
<tonil> nas strip crtac stjepan sejic 
<tonil> napravio ovo samo u 55 minuta
<tonil> fc09.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2013/154/1/0/um__she_s___hot____yeah____im_a_dumbass_by_nebezial-d67occz.jpg
<jelly> ORA-28002: the password will expire within 18446744073709550775 days
<SilverSpace> koji sam ja glupan napravio si tjesteninu i posipam je sa pokvarenim ribanim parmezanom 
<SilverSpace> kuhaj jovo nanovo 
<tonil> heben ja tele2 i njihove tarife
<tonil> za redom mi se automatski aktivirala smart tarifa i ostalo mi 10 kuna na racunu
<tonil> dva puta
<tonil> -.-
<tonil> dal netko zna kako iskljucit tu tarifu
<tonil> do sada mi je pocugala 90 kuna sa racuna
<SilverSpace> kak se moze to ukljucit sam tak
<tonil> a neznam 
<tonil> davno sam je ja aktivirao jednom
<tonil> a sad u zadnje vrijeme kad istekne sama se aktivira
<BotaniCar_> jelly: ne bi ulazio u takvu vrstu procjena, no svakako je ~3x vise nego zaradi blagajnica u konzumu i ~25% vise od potrosacke kosarice, zar ne ?
<tonil> gregora na RAZANJ!
<SilverSpace> tako je
<Hrki> jebena kontinentalna klima, more je zakon
<BotaniCar_> Neka tebi tvog mora, bar po zimi :) 
<Hrki> najbolja kombinacija za mene je po zimi more, a po ljeti sjever :D
<Hrki> odma me sinusi deru kad dojdem doma
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> pocinje borba za bivse zaposlenike calxede
<BotaniCar_> :)
<BotaniCar_> Samo management nitko ne treba :) 
<SilverSpace> gledam jucer novu seriju SF i placanje se vrsi u bitcoin valut 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: u kojoj se godini odvija radnja i koji je tecaj ? :D
<SilverSpace> lik je imao na racunu skoro 5K bitcoina
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: nema tecaja samo bitcoin 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> SilverSpace: u kojoj godini ? :) 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma nisam jos polovio http://www.imdb.com/title/tt2654580/?ref_=fn_al_tt_1
<SilverSpace> evo serije
<BotaniCar_> Aha, ma joj, tu sam pocinjao gledati 3x, nikako ostati budan nakon 15-e minute
<SilverSpace> http://www.imdb.com/rg/s/1/title/tt2654580/?ref_=ext_shr_tw_vi#lb-vi1562093849
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar_: meni je dobra 
<BotaniCar_> Oces da dobim otkaz ako na poslu zaspim ? !
<BotaniCar_> :-)
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> ovo ne traje 15 min
<SilverSpace> :P
<BotaniCar_> Sto samo znaci da cu prije zaspati :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M7FIvfx5J10
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Volvo Trucks - The Epic Split feat. Van Damme (Live Test 6), Views: 61862373, Rating: 98.780346%
<SilverSpace> odgovor Chuck Norrisa http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T-D1KVIuvjA
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Greetings from Chuck (The epic christmas split), Views: 5163726, Rating: 98.5946%
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=N-aK6JnyFmk
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: California Dreamin - Mamas & The Papas, Views: 17607243, Rating: 99.333868%
<BotaniCar_> https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=uixIBJKJn84 # \o/ Drele ! 
<datase> BotaniCar_: Title: Dreletronic Kolinje, Views: 52824, Rating: 97.57576%
<BotaniCar_> <out of context> [16:12:13] <jelly> beer overflow error </ooc>
<BotaniCar_> kraljevski error :)
<jelly> vidim da nisam jedini kojeg je narvirao taj lik
<BotaniCar_> :)
<jelly> pogotovo sto je podjebavao lokalnog muslimana s pivom
<BotaniCar_> mrmlj, to mi bas i nije stos .. 
<jelly> ko da nudis katoliku masne, slasne cevape u petak
<BotaniCar_> Ma, opcenito se volim zezai sa ljudima na bilo koji nacin, ali zezati ljude je nesto drugo . 
<jelly> jednom je slucajno, dvaput, reko, mozda nije skuzio
<jelly> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4kHl4FoK1Ys
<datase> jelly: Title: Modern Talking - You're My Heart, You're My Soul, Views: 25684168, Rating: 97.694768%
<SilverSpace> Kupujem ploču dvojezičnu novu, ispod čekića.
<jelly> Купујем плочу двојезичну нову, испод чекића.
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> z87 ploca danas, sutra cpu :D
<hbogner> crko mi desktop nakon godina zlouporabe :D
<hbogner> pa je vrijeme za upgrade
<jelly> koliko godina?
<hbogner> neke komponente su stare 10 godina, neke 5-6 :D
<hbogner> ali maticna je iz 2006, nju sam mjenjao tad jer je bila jaca, i sad je crkla
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jel to ona kaj se malo dala upalit malo ne 
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da ta, na kraju se vis enije ni palila nego samo reboot loop
<SilverSpace> bilo joj je i vrijeme :)
<hbogner> napokon cu moc normalno radit na kompu
<hbogner> jupiii
<hbogner> tj ta ploca je iz 2006-te ali ja ju dobio rabljenu kao kompenzaciju
<SilverSpace> ja ne znam kaj i ja bi morao ali mi to sce buci a ovi skroz shebali sa atomom
<ivoks> ma daj
<ivoks> svecenik u bolnici ima veci koeficijent za placu nego li medicinska sestra
<SilverSpace> visa skolska sprema :)
<jelly> ivoks: jebiga, on se brine za najteze slucajeve :-|
<SilverSpace> :))
<jelly> ove rum stangice iz zveceva su veliko zlo
<SilverSpace> je uz plavav 
<SilverSpace> cccc
<jelly> nemrem danas plavac, jucer sam prekrdasio
<SilverSpace> sa plavcem ili rumom 
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> pivom i jeger kolama
<SilverSpace> opa pred praznickoo veselje
<SilverSpace> Winamp nasao kupca
<hbogner> ja uz tikvesku antigonu
<hbogner> ja sam u utorak malo pretjerao, kolega obranio magistarski rad
<SilverSpace> HEP nabavlja strane elektricne automobile, a ima i domacih 
<SilverSpace> i to drzavna firma 
<jelly> a koliko kostaju domaci i ko ih popravlja?
<jelly> i koliko brzo ih mogu isporuciti?
<Hrki> ma nema nitko, ima onaj rimac auto
<hbogner> doking
<hbogner> oni imaju isto, bar su trebali imat
<SilverSpace> Vađenje penisa iz tostera samo je jedna od bizarnosti kojima se vatrogasci bave
 * DomaMuffin je sluzbeno na godisnjem !!!
<DomaMuffin> Sad si mozda slozim auto-reconnect irca bar doma :) 
<hbogner> hmm, vidis vidis, mogao bi si sad sloziti i raid kad vec imam novu plocu
<hbogner> samo moram skuziti sve opcije na ploci za to
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: sretni praznici tj. godisnji 
<SilverSpace> :)
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: sad kad te zarobim s bocom rakije koju bush sam donesel  ! Ima da ti giht izbijemo  ! :) 
<tonil> oj DomaMuffin a nas ostale nist ne castis
<tonil> hm
<tonil> mogu reci
<tonil> da igra sa najboljom grafikom ove godine jest metro last light
<tonil> bas je next gen grafika u njoj
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: :)
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 14.04 Alpha 1 
<SilverSpace> vani
<hbogner> joj jedva cekam 14.04 da se maknem sa 12.04 :D
<SilverSpace> lts
<hbogner> si toro
<SilverSpace> Ubuntu 14.04 to Feature SSD TRIM Support By Default
<SilverSpace> ja cekam Ubuntu Touch
<SilverSpace> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-zURcrGn6F7Y/UrPdKSMaAPI/AAAAAAAACKs/AcZNsiMIUBE/w695-h309-no/incident.png
<obruT> SilverSpace: :) 
<DomaMuffin> tonil: jos nemrem castit dok silver ne delivera :) 
<SilverSpace> hebi ga onda smo u zacaranom krugu i Mmike je u njemu :)
<OneKorea> http://www.წ.com/
<OneKorea> izgleda da (skoro) svako slovo gruzijske abecede ima svoju domenu
<OneKorea> jelda da je to fenomenalno
<OneKorea> i da niste imali pojma
<OneKorea> eto, sad znate.
<DomaMuffin> brijes da tam ima nekog posla?
<tonil> http://www.nextmicrosoftceo.com/#candidates
<tonil> stallman i linus prvi vrhu ljestvice :P
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/strane-zvijezde/silikonske-blizanke-recite-sto-hocete-lijepe-smo-i-znamo-to-346308
<SilverSpace> malo straha
<ipozgaj> btj koje nakaze
<obruT> dzisus, da ih sretnem u mraku, pobjegao bih glavom bez obzira
<obruT> nakaze je preblaga rijec.. meni ovo cak izlgleda na zajebanciju, ne moze biti istina
<tonil> "izgledaju kao guzice od pavijana u doba parenja..... "
<tonil> lol
<SilverSpace> reko ne gledajte ako vas je strah
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> bbl odoh po starog na airport
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :)
<Mmike> kaki zacarani krug? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, oni debili iz adria computersa se nisu opce javili nazad
<Mmike> dzaba im taki webshop
<Mmike> ivoks, http://www.engadget.com/2013/12/19/ubuntu-trim/ <- wtf? Oni su pijani, ili sto?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: otisli na odmor
<SilverSpace> Mmike: koliko ne volim protis ali bar kod njh mi je uvijk sve proslo 
<SilverSpace> ali kad udem kod njih tak te gledaju ko da krades od njih
<Mmike> Meni je najbolji links.
<Mmike> jesu skuplji, al' bar znas na cem si. 
<Mmike> Kad pise da imaju -imaju.
<Mmike> Kad ti ne valja, vratis, vrate paru.
<weshmashian> true
<SilverSpace> Mmike: istin links je ok i ova ekipa u dubravi je simpaticna 
<weshmashian> pocet cu stavljat tablete za spavanje mackama u hranu
<Mmike> weshmashian, :D :D
<Mmike> moje su se smirile
<Mmike> ne divljaju nit blizu k'o pred godinu dana
<weshmashian> ma jedna je mirna, druga odluci divljat od ponoci do 2-3
<Mmike> ova mladja, predmnijevam :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, steta sto nema ovog dreka u linksu
<weshmashian> i naravno, ova druga se probudi pa ju ova mladja krene zajebavat pa tek onda krene show program
<weshmashian> Mmike: je :)
<SilverSpace> da gledao i ja nema
<Mmike> weshmashian, bude prestala kad ce joj bit cca 3 godine :D
<Mmike> mozda i prije :)
<Mmike> weshmashian, jel' radi stetu? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ovi ostali su PA, kaj brijes da uzmemo te?
<weshmashian> Mmike: jos ne
<weshmashian> osim kaj je razbacala psenicu sinoc naokolo
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda bi bilo bolje nazvati ih 
<Mmike> tko je zastupnik della u .hr?
<Mmike> weshmashian, ovo za tebe: http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&cs=04&l=en&sku=DE2414H
<Mmike> botica!
<Mmike> jos samo grmblj i pikt fale! :D
<weshmashian> Mmike: oooh!
<SilverSpace> nije ni skupo 
<weshmashian> Mmike: treba brki rec da svima nabavi :D
<weshmashian> kad vec ne zele small-factor piceke
<Mmike> pa cuj
<Mmike> ja nekak brijem da ak si onaj monitor s posla donesem doma da ce mi se sam jedan dan u uredu stvorit jos jedan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.kodeks.hr/
<weshmashian> jao, jesam ti reko kakav sam genericki odgovor dobio na pitanje o uzimanju monitora doma?
<SilverSpace> izgleda
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_6p-1J551Y
<Mmike> freaky
<datase> Mmike: Title: The Cubli: a cube that can jump up, balance, and 'walk', Views: 227361, Rating: 99.53125%
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne - kaki? :)
<weshmashian> "koliko znam, svi djelatnici u zagrebu bi trebali dolaziti u ured"
<SilverSpace> izgleda da nam se Kobayagi vraca u f1
<weshmashian> i onda u nastavku kako zapravo dobiti monitor :)
<Mmike> mah
<Mmike> debili
<Mmike> ma cuj mrcinu: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XTkH_1ftscI
<datase> Mmike: Title: Vario EC 135 PHT 3 Startup and flight, Views: 9255873, Rating: 82.095194%
<StephenS> KAY WITH ME
<StephenS> trap house got 3 kay with me
<StephenS> I just bought me 3 Ferraris
<StephenS> burrr skrrr
<StephenS> BURRR BURRR 
<StephenS> Who gunna play with me WHAT UP
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1:10 su modeli jebeni 
<StephenS> IMMA G
<StephenS> bitch what u aint nothin
<StephenS> SilverSpace what yua
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-21
<SilverSpace> yah
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: yuan is chinese currency ( http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_does_yuan_mean?#slide=2 )
<SilverSpace> http://youtu.be/R-GZxNSip_w
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: Une Fille Se Venge De Son Amis Car il La Trompé HD, Views: 32751, Rating: 42.941174%
<SilverSpace> pa se ti zajebavaj 
<SilverSpace> sretan vam prvi dan zime
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, pa daj se javi na taj telefon  )
<SilverSpace> lol
<ivoks> Mmike: pa nije bio omogucen po defaultu
<ivoks> bar mislim da nije
<ivoks> nemam pojma...
<Mmike> plje
<Mmike> gi bi ga zna :)
<Mmike> ivoks, koristis li nekvi document management system?
<ivoks> google
<Mmike> hm?
<ivoks> ali to bi prije nazvao document mess
<Mmike> lol :D
<ivoks> google drive je najveci shit ikad
<Mmike> trazim neki kufer di bi mogao spremat dokumente od firme
<ivoks> al fora je sto ti je dostupan svuda
<Mmike> napravim novi ugovor, turnem ga unutra
<Mmike> pa imam history i sve to
<ivoks> a to
<Mmike> pa onda dobijem rjesenje od porezne, skeniram, metnem unutra
<ivoks> od 1.1. sve to u openerpu vodim
<Mmike> pa mogu onda povezivat to sve
<Mmike> pa, recimo, zalba na rjesenje je povezana na rjesenje
<Mmike> pa onda, neznam, zakaj ne i privatne stvari? dokumenti od deteta, cijepljenja, povijesti bolesti i ina sranja...
<Mmike> tak nesh trazim
<Mmike> ima ovo: http://demo.openkm.com
<ivoks> nesto na svom serveru ili servis?
<Mmike> al' ce cini pun kufer komplikovano
<Mmike> ivoks, pa, radije bhi da je na mom serveru
<ivoks> ovo je file browser :)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: sec, goste zaprimam
<ivoks> Mmike: nemam pojma
<Mmike> ivoks, da, mega-nabrijani :)
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, aj aj :)
<Mmike> i nema mogucnosti koje mi trebaju
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj nis od zvucnika nasih
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: ako mi potpises non disclosure, pustim te ja u tajnosti na svoj alfresco :) 
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, :P :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisu se javili :/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj brijes da uzmemo one PA?
<Mmike> tih ima u diskont24
<Vjetar> jutar
<SilverSpace> Mmike: gle ja cu svakako uzet 
<SilverSpace> cisto sumljam da i adria ima ove bez pa
<SilverSpace> kad ih nema nitko drugi
<OneKorea> kakvi su to filmovi od po 15 minuta na trecem danas od 21h? o_0
<DomaMuffin> Mmike/ SilverSpace, kaj nema na newegu ili nedze ? Nije da vam treba za sutra
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> al' imas pravo
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kak se zove to? AX510?
<SilverSpace> AX510 da
<Mmike> DomaMuffin, kaj newegg dostsalvja u hr?
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: pa nije pod mus
<SilverSpace> okretiste dubrava http://is.gd/x3EsHI
<jelly-home> mitnica je neka vrsta carinskog prelaza?
<Mmike> jelly, nesto slicno, da
<Mmike> mjesto di se uzimao harac
<Mmike> ak osh proc, plati
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> dakle...
<ivoks> git i gerrit
<ivoks> genijalni alati
<Mmike> gerrit?
<Mmike> git 
<Mmike> hah
<Mmike> kad se naucis, dobar je, dobar
<ivoks> da, s gerritom
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> iako ja i dalje brijem da je hg jednako dobar a jednostavniji
<Mmike> samo sto nitko to ne koristi
<Mmike> pa onda ne koristim nit ja 
<Mmike> :/
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> zanimljivo (gerrit)
<Mmike> cini se da ne postoji opensource DMS koji moze ono sto meni treba :/
<Mmike> idem probat alfresco
<Mmike> al' mislim da ce i on failat
<ivoks> pa alfreso je open source
<ivoks> ili je bio
<ivoks> 560MB :)
<ivoks> kaj dobijes cijeli os? :D
<CTCP> covjece, ove R9 280X vaporke gutaju bar 300 W struje kad pokrenem rudarenje. Stavio sam mjerac potrosnje struje i kad krenem s miniranjem, skoci za cca 300 W (a pitanje je kolko jos trosi dok je "idle", to nemrem vidit)
<DomaMuffin> huh , tvoja trosi 100w vise od moje ! WOAH 
<CTCP> Mmike : btw, ide mi do nekih 600-650 kH/s, a trebalo bi ic bar 700, pogotovo jer su ove vaporke "brze" verzije. kolko tebi ide i na kojem poolu rudaris i koje si postavke stavio u BAT file?
<CTCP> DomaMuffin : si mjerio?
<ivoks> http://9gag.com/gag/aPvAm3n
<ivoks> reko sam vam da cete vise struje potrositi nego zaraditi :D
<DomaMuffin> jesteda, kanta na kojoj je r9 290 mi trosi kod rudarenja  200W vise nego je ta kanta trosila dok sam preko integrirane grafike youtubao
<DomaMuffin> ivoks: neupitno je da se zaradjuje, samo roi nije sutra, nemrem upit mecku za mjesec dana .pu , ciganska posla
<DomaMuffin> *kupit
<DomaMuffin> **cackat :) 
<CTCP> DomaMuffin : aj izmjeri kolko ti komp trosi dok ga restarta, a kolko dok krenes s rudarenjem :)
<CTCP> malo mi je nevjerojatno da moja trosi 300 W extra, a jos mi je nevjerojatnije da tvoja jaca trosi manje :)
<CTCP> kaj si radio, downclocko je?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP: e gasim kantu ok se kartica ne otplati ili dok se nekaj ne strga :) 
<DomaMuffin> CTCP: nisam , zalockana je voltaza na mojoj
<CTCP> i kolko kH/s postizes
<DomaMuffin> kontam ju preselit' u obican PCI slot s onim rei* ku*cem, pa na mbo smanjiti voltazu pci slotu 
<DomaMuffin> ~850 khs, ~780 WU
<DomaMuffin> ~83C
<CTCP> sta je WU
<DomaMuffin> i cuje se k'o konkord !!
<CTCP> nije lose, 850.. a kolko si je platio?
<DomaMuffin> CTCP: WU:  The Work Utility defined as the number of diff1 shares work / minute(accepted or rejected) ( https://github.com/ckolivas/cgminer/blob/master/README )
<DomaMuffin> CTCP: izasla me 800kn gotovine, morao sam neki kua kompenzirat' .. cekao bi pare do proljeca inace, a zanimalo me to majnanje ..
<CTCP> aha
<CTCP> aj mi pejstaj BAT file, da usporedim sa svojim :)
<DomaMuffin> to ti je 0,3 LTC na LfZG8Yj1tySLf9kA8YWDhtrt3k1oUFHiQq ili mi mozes postati rob na  https://www.ltcrabbit.com/#af7peh, isporuka po potvrdi transakcije ofc. Tjunam i preko remotea 
 * DomaMuffin hides
 * CTCP slaps DomaMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<DomaMuffin> jeate, sacem to prevest na EN i slozit skriptu da spama *coin kanale 
<CTCP> BEHAVE
 * DomaMuffin sells CTCPs superpinguin for nonamecoins
<DomaMuffin> .cocktail CTCP
<CTCP> btw, odo vidit kolki je tecaj xD
 * datase mixes 40 ccm of gin with 40 ccm of whiskey , adds a deciliter of plum juice, sprinkles a few crumbs of chocolate on top, adds a cherry and gives the creation to CTCP.
<CTCP> i dalje shitiran
<CTCP> DomaMuffin : koji wattmetar si kupio? naso sam u bauhausu neko govno za 50 kn. softver mu je totalno sranje, al bitno da prikazuje trenutnu potrosnju kak treba.. xD
<DomaMuffin> bio sam ozbiljan da se preko onog urla spojis i majnas, mene plate za to a tebi isto :) moja konfa ti je na http://jebo.me/pas/9
<DomaMuffin> *tebi je isto
 * DomaMuffin pretvara coine u pravu piramidalnu schemu
<CTCP> pa more, bum se rego, svejedno mi je ak je dobar pool xD
<DomaMuffin> watmetar sam posudio u firmi
<DomaMuffin> meni je pool jeben jer su decki "napravili" svoj predpodesen linux za ljude :) klik-klik-vozi
<DomaMuffin> https://www.ltcrabbit.com/index.php?page=os # +1 za zalaganje
<DomaMuffin> "Best choice: buy a AMD Radeon HD 7950 or HD 7970 or new R9 280x (our mining operating system will work out of the box with these cards)" :D
<DomaMuffin> to je to :) 
<DomaMuffin> <demanding> gief us ur hashes !</dm>
<CTCP> xD
<CTCP> -g 2 je druga grafa, jel
<DomaMuffin> aj na msg da ne spamampž
<CTCP> k
<ivoks> http://www.laurusnet.hr/product/7-aeron-polirani-aluminij-kozni-rukonasloni
<ivoks> vidi cijenu
<ivoks> http://ergohuman.com/products/Ergohuman-Chair-LEM4ERG-%252d-High-Back-with-Headrest-and-Leather-and-Mesh-.html
<ivoks> necu ni gledati koliko bi bilo kod nas
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: neka vrsta naplatnih kucica :) 
<Mmike> CTCP, 710 kH/s
<Mmike> postavke ti dam cim zena uzme dete
<Mmike> na linuxu mintam
<Mmike> 360W uzme
<Mmike> (manje nego 7950/7990)
<Mmike> wemineltc
<Mmike> al cu se maknut od tamo
<Mmike> tesko s jednom rukom tipkat :)
<SilverSpace> nevjerojatni su ti klinci kad njima njesto treba umiljavaju se na sve nacine da to dobiju, a kad mi nesto trebamo od njih iskljuce se kao da nisu tu 
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: :)
<SweetMuffin> ja sam svojeg malog deportirao u Bj babi i dedu. Idem si nekaj popit, glavulja me rastura /gundj/
<SilverSpace> ovaj moj netjak cuje kroz dva zida ono kaj oce cut a ne cuje kad je kraj mene 
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: ne bus dosel po rakiju
<Hrki> http://www.jutarnji.hr/drzava-u-borbi-protiv-nelikvidnosti-linic-ce-gradanima-neplatisama-otpisati-22-milijarde-kuna-duga/1148742/
<Hrki> ne kuzim, sta smo mi ostali glupi koji na vrijeme placamo racune ?
<obruT> Hrki: to se i ja pitam
<Hrki> jebem im mater, ova moja stara se trese dok kasni sa placanjem racuna
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, lucky you :)
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: vec mi fali moj jez !  :) SilverSpaceidem samo malo zalec dok me ne pusti, pa se javim ! 
<SilverSpace> :) sve je to od loseg vina 
<CTCP> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IGJ2jMZ-gaI
<datase> CTCP: Title: Casting a Fire Ant Colony with Molten Aluminum (Cast #043), Views: 20243708, Rating: 85.91092%
<SweetMuffin> Ono kad pijes rakiju s zenom
<vileni> ono kad te nude alkoholom iako ne pijes 13 godina i svi to znaju
<SilverSpace> vileni: posrnut ces jednom 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ili ne :) sad sam predugo da bih odustao
<SilverSpace> svi se oni nadaju 
<SweetMuffin> vileni: ja bi i muslimanu ponudio cevap, ako ja idem zagrist jedan. Cisto da se vidi da marim :) 
<vileni> SweetMuffin: sta nije da muslimani ne smiju svinjetinu? a da su pravi cevapi od janjetine? :)
<SweetMuffin> Inace ne bi :) 
<SweetMuffin> Ma, je,al kod nas .. ok , ponudio bi mu i kotlet :) 
<vileni> a jedna je stvar kad se zajebavas oko takvih stvari, druga je kad te uopce nije briga da zapamtis tako nesto
<Vlado9A3CY> a kaj da neka zgodna ženska inzistira da probaš bar? :)
<jelly-home> vileni: ljudi su blesavi, mene dan danas nude mesinom iako sam slican broj godina samo veggie i riba
<vileni> jelly-home: e tocno to
<jelly-home> kao, smijesno je
<vileni> Vlado9A3CY: zene mi nisu argument za takve stvari :)
<Vlado9A3CY> hehe :) ... ja imam spreman odgovor kada mi se tak nekaj dogodi... "samo s tvojih usana" :D
<SilverSpace> SweetMuffin: idemo na cevapa poves cemo i jelly-home :)
<vileni> mene ne smeta da me zajebavaju oko mojih stavova i odluka, smeta mi sto me ozbiljno pitaju da li cu probati iako bi trebali znati da nema sanse
<Vlado9A3CY> vileni, nisu ljudi upuceni... znas i sam da je kod nas "normalno" da ljudi piju
<vileni> Vlado9A3CY: pa nije da su ovo ljudi koje prvi put vidim
<vileni> znaci po 7 ili vise godina, prosli tu temu milijun puta, i onda me ozbiljno pitaju tako nesto
<vileni> da sam poceo piti, sigurno me nebi morali pitati
<vileni> jedino pitanje bi bilo "jel ostalo jos sto"
<Vlado9A3CY> jedan bi moj susjed na to rekao "a kaj moreš" :)
<CTCP> si imo problema s alkoholom? xd
<vileni> ne, iako to svi pitaju :)
<vileni> kaze cura da bi trebao reci da sam lijeceni alkoholicar pa bi prestali
<CTCP> dobra ideja xD
<Vlado9A3CY> CTCP, pitaj bilo koga ttko pije, reci ce ti da nema problema s alkoholom :)
<vileni> ali jadno je to, da moras lagati da bi ljudi nesto prihvatili
<SilverSpace> Dignimo čaše vu zdravlje naše,
<SilverSpace> kaj nam pak moreju.
<SilverSpace> Kakav je da je život nam paše,
<SilverSpace> kaj nam pak moreju.
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, da je alkohol dobar, mogel bi s njim i lanac na biciklu podmazivati... ali nije :)
<SilverSpace> http://cuspajz.com/tekstovi-pjesama/pjesma/vice-vukov/vuzgi-ga-blaz.html
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: :)
<Vlado9A3CY> čak ni hrđu ne skida :)
<SilverSpace> skida gljivice izmedu noznih prstiju 
<SilverSpace> i to je nesto
<Vlado9A3CY> gljivice između nožnih prstiju navodno najbolje skida modra galica :D
<SilverSpace> modra galica je dobra za lov hobotnice 
<vileni> Mmike: evo kupi djetetu, reci mu da je premal za to, i dalje znas :) http://cdn.crankandpiston.com/brain/media/2013/12/LEGO-2.png
 * SweetMuffin zali kaj nemre puno popit' :(
<Vlado9A3CY> odoh delat nekaj po kući... see you all later
<SilverSpace> i Clark Kent koristi Dell laptop
<StephenS> clark kent je gej
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: pa da ga zena natjera da ne slozi formulu dok mali nece moci pomoci :)
<SweetMuffin> *vileni
<vileni> SweetMuffin: za to vrijeme ce novi model izaci pa ce morati i taj nabaviti :)
<SweetMuffin> \o/
<StephenS> tisina
<SweetMuffin> StephenS: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OZvY7gGuMrM
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Dobila si sto si trazila-Zeljko Bebek, Views: 135218, Rating: 98.167934%
<SilverSpace> zadatak u vrticu Koje voce najvise vols i rjesenje mog netjaka https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1504.JPG
<SweetMuffin> SilverSpace: Ah, to ! :) Pa, ako dijete smatra da su tulipani ukusni .. 
<CTCP> a to je? xD
<SweetMuffin> CTCP: kaj ne vidis ? 
<StevicaS> di mi je StevoS ?
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZI_PHFNoOmU&list=PL88732721EE216CA4
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Božićne pjesme ~ Božićna, Bijeli Božić, Božić je ~ KLINCI S RIBNJAKA, Views: 844815, Rating: 89.781514%
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to ti je sok od jabuke 
<SilverSpace> jabuka i kako curi sok u casu 
<SilverSpace> ni teta nije znala kaj je to dok nije objasnio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<CTCP> lol
<CTCP> + meni je na FFu zarotirano 90 stupnjeva ulijevo
<CTCP> na Chromeu je normalno vertikalna slika
<CTCP> wtf
<CTCP> kakva je to magija
<SilverSpace> chrome je normalno 
<SilverSpace> ff nezna citati iz slike kako je rotirana
<CTCP> Opera takodjer zarotano u lijevo
<StevicaS> pa ti si geak .. zato je to tako
<SilverSpace> http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropboxusercontent.com%2Fu%2F966116%2FIMG_1504.JPG
<CTCP> StevicaS kad nisam acker ko ti
<StevicaS> nemos biti kad si seljak
<StevicaS> ni
<SilverSpace> slikano Apple iPad mini
<SilverSpace> ne zna procitaz EXIF Orientation Rotate 90 CW
<StephenS> cuti
<StephenS> ajde malo zasuti malo a
<StevicaS> ee Stevo 
<StevicaS> pa di si ?
<StephenS> ahahhaha lmao
<StephenS> ahahahahahahahhahah
<StephenS> jel moguce da si uzeo taj nik
<StephenS> ahahahahhhahahahahahhhaha
<StevicaS> smjesno ti nesto ?
<StephenS> kad cemo rutat tvoj box
<StevicaS> sto cemo ?
<StephenS> jel si ti doktor
<StevicaS> za pasulj 
<StevicaS> a ti Stevo ?
<StevicaS> to ja tebi od milja tepam . 
<StevicaS> ko i onom geku 
<SilverSpace> stevica i prikolica
<StevicaS> e moj Stevo .. vidim da nemas inspiracije .. 
<StephenS> no lifer si
<StephenS> but u're not like me
<StephenS> I make that cash fast
<StephenS> three point five million in cash and what u got
<StevicaS> Stevo imas dobru mamu ?
<StevicaS> ili da me bolje razumijes kevu ?
<StephenS> gurno sam tvojoj
<StephenS> derala se pet sest dana ali sad ti je keva ok
<SilverSpace> stef pita kulturno stevo je odmah vulgaran
<CTCP> StevicaS je mucki provokator
<SilverSpace> jebes covjeka koji se da sprovocirati
<StevicaS> Stevo bas si seljacina .. tj. kako se kod vas kaze za seljaka ?
<StevicaS> geak ti si svodnik Stevi ? turate jedan drugom ?
<CTCP> ne, samo konstatiram cinjenice
<CTCP> provokator i to los provokator
<StevicaS> aha . znaci turite jedan drugom ..
<StevicaS> super .. nadam se da ti OK 
<StevicaS> ipak 20g staza je punoooo .. imas iskustva
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj? :) kaki sok?
<Mmike> CTCP, daklem, win ili lin?
<Mmike> --scrypt -o stratum+tcp://global.wemineltc.com:3335 -u mrkiMile.minta -p ubh --verbose --lookup-gap 2 --thread-concurrency 8192 -g 2 -I 13 -w 256 --auto-fan --gpu-memclock 1500 --gpu-engine 1020 --gpu-powertune -20 --expiry 1 --scan-time 1 --queue 0 --no-submit-stale
<Mmike> eo, samo copy pasteaj ovo, i vozi
<Mmike> cini se da ima ciganmoda za s3 mini
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti jos imas legenda?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jes vidio sliku 
<SilverSpace> http://regex.info/exif.cgi?imgurl=https%3A%2F%2Fdl.dropboxusercontent.com%2Fu%2F966116%2FIMG_1504.JPG
<SilverSpace> zadatak u vrticu Koje voce najvise vols i rjesenje mog netjaka https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/IMG_1504.JPG
<SweetMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd4jwUSvws8&list=PL3FE2526DB52E1AF0 # ** mrkiMile.minta ** 
<datase> SweetMuffin: Title: Brkovi - Tolerancija (2010), Views: 701163, Rating: 98.164206%
<Hrki> sta mi jos sve treba, nakon sto si kupim raspberry pi?
<SweetMuffin> kao podmetac za vrata, ili za neku drugu namjenu ? 
<SweetMuffin> sigurno ce ti trebati nekakvo kuciste i napajanje, vjerojatno i lemilica :) I SDcard .. SilverSpace sve zna !
<SilverSpace> napajanje SD kartica hdm kabel stik wifi ili lan kabel
<SilverSpace> kuciste ako zelis
<SilverSpace> pozeljna su i hladila na procu i ramu
<CTCP> Mmike ide s ovim seetingsima nesto brze
<CTCP> i vent se napokon zalaufo ko avion xD
<CTCP> sam jos nije na 700
<CTCP> i zanimljivo je da kad mu -I stavim na veci broj, brzina mu je manja neg s -I 13
<CTCP> a ebote, kak zvuci kad pocne prebacivat GPU fan na 60%
<CTCP> pa 70, pa 80..
<SweetMuffin> CTCP: ima tu neki woodo s intensityem. meni se mora startati s 18 , a onda nakon sto se zgrije tek mogu na 20 :) ž
<CTCP> SweetMuffin lol
<CTCP> i sad koji je realniji speed u kH/s
<CTCP> na vrhu mi prikazuje jedan speed
<CTCP> a na dnu prozora pokazuje neki drugi (manji)
<CTCP> ovo di lista accepted, blockove itd
<SweetMuffin> gore je 5 min avg, ne ? 
<CTCP> [P]ool management [G]PU management [S]ettings [D]isplay options [Q]uit
<CTCP> GPU 0:  74.0C 2628RPM | 675.2K/684.3Kh/s | A:70 R:0 HW:0 U:14.56/m I:13
<CTCP> pojma
<CTCP> dolje mi staln pise oko 670 kH/s
 * SweetMuffin kicks CTCP straight to http://jebo.me/pas
 * CTCP slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
 * SweetMuffin ties CTCP penguin to a rocket and fires him to /dev/random
<CTCP> da, cini se da se usuglasavaju gornji i donji
<CTCP> 673 sad oba pokazuju
<SweetMuffin> s cim majnas ? 
<SweetMuffin> hardver, jel 
<CTCP> hm, poveco sam mu -I na 15 i 18 iz programa, pa je speed pao na 650-660
<CTCP> i7 950, 12 GB RAM-a, neka dobra GB ploca
<CTCP> Corsair TX 550 W i Sapphire R9 280X Vapor-X
<SweetMuffin> kol'ko para sad kosta takva graficka ?
<CTCP> evo, sad sam mu smanjio I na 13 i odma se ubrzalo ko blesavo xD
<CTCP> 2450 kn
<SweetMuffin> :) ova moja se brijem isplati samo tako :) 
<CTCP> kolko tvoja sad kosta
<SweetMuffin> 3k brijem :) ž
<CTCP> daj tocan model
<CTCP> da pogledam xD
<SweetMuffin> Ziher, pa da za mene ne bude :) 
<SweetMuffin> sec
 * CTCP slaps SweetMuffin around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP> i vidi jel 290X il bez X
<SweetMuffin> bezx
<Hrki> SilverSpace: samo da ne treba lemilica
<Hrki> pa koji jos end user danas lemi
<SweetMuffin> jabilemiodaimamkaj
<CTCP> SweetMuffin : 15% vece performanse za 20% vecu cijenu
<SweetMuffin> pa ,da. Cijena se otplati, performanse ostaju
<SweetMuffin> nije da cu ju baciti za 3mj
<Mmike> jebem ti bnet
<CTCP> cini mi se da ni 290 nema
<CTCP> ima samo 290X po 1000 kn vecoj cijeni
<Hrki> goooooool
<SweetMuffin> CTCP: tu ti je moja http://tinyurl.com/ojx46o7 , nema za kupit' 
<Mmike> CTCP, kol'ko mintas sad?
<SweetMuffin> mozda vani
<Hrki> a koji usb napajanje
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ima dobar vent
<Mmike> moja ima sjebate ventilatore
<Hrki> jel moze onaj kabel koji ide u mobitel
<Mmike> ovo ima fini protok zraka + baca topli van iz kucista
<SweetMuffin> Moja ima konkord ventilatore. Lijepi su, lete, ne hlade nesto, izbijaju bubnjice :)
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> ti imas onaj centrifugalni, right?
<CTCP> Mmike ne mintam nis za stalno, tek experimentiram s jednom. moram veceras slozit novi komp. s ovim tvojim postavkama ide oko 675 kH/s
<Mmike> CTCP, kol'ko ti je temperatura/
<CTCP> 73 C i ventovi su tiho
<Mmike> CTCP, meni temp u zatvorenom kucistu ode i do 90C
<Mmike> srecom je vani hladno :)
<CTCP> ok, zaboravi, upravo je na 75 C i fan je skocio na 80% xD
<Mmike> btw, meni treba oko 15-20 minuta da se ova 'razmase' i pocne raditi 710kh
<CTCP> aha, bum probo ostavit duze pa vidit
<SweetMuffin> :) MmikeT_pa zatvoreno kuciste bi trebalo biti dobra stvar, ako imas dobro postavljen airflow
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, da, al 'ne za ovu karticu
<SweetMuffin> em je tise, em je protocnije
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, za onu s centrifugalnim ventilatorom je to bolje
<SweetMuffin> cek, kaj ti imas, de link 
<SweetMuffin> jel' i lijepa ? hot'n'hot 
<CTCP> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-sapphire-amd-radeon-r9-280x-vapor-x-3gb-ddr5-dvi-hdmi-dp&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.806.935
<CTCP> ovo moja
<CTCP> a ovu jos nisam otvorio
<CTCP> http://www.links.hr/?naziv=graficka-kartica-pci-e-sapphire-amd-radeon-r9-280x-dual-x-oc-3gb-ddr5-dvi-hdmi-dp&option=artikl&id_artikl=051.806.933
<CTCP> ta je malo slabija od Vaporke
<SweetMuffin> +1
<SweetMuffin> tamo je ova prva 2650kn :) 
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: delinknakarticujarcamu
<Mmike> jarcamurogatog
<Mmike> cekaj
<Mmike>  GPU 0:  76.0C 3116RPM | 717.1K/716.8Kh/s | A:2156 R:0 HW:0 WU: 469.6/m I:13
<Mmike> CTCP, to meni sad radi
 * CTCP ljubomoran
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-09-27/269b.jpg
<Mmike> CTCP, turni linux :)
<CTCP> sve mi se cini da budem.. xD
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ti imas ovo: https://www.google.com/url?sa=i&rct=j&q=&esrc=s&source=images&cd=&cad=rja&docid=tcc_DH0rDJX6dM&tbnid=l-nUm1icy9vRNM:&ved=0CAUQjRw&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.forbes.com%2Fsites%2Fjasonevangelho%2F2013%2F11%2F05%2Famd-disrupts-gpu-market-again-with-399-radeon-r9-290%2F&ei=OLW1Ut7XF86r0gXrpYGAAg&bvm=bv.58187178,d.ZGU&psig=AFQjCNEiEBJF6fmLOLKJAAKFDr5SpRE4zg&ust=1387726512139415
<Mmike> right?
<Mmike> e derka ti
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ovo: http://b-i.forbesimg.com/jasonevangelho/files/2013/11/amd-radeon-r9-290x.jpg
<Mmike> to je centrifugalni ventilataor
<Mmike> glasniji
<Mmike> ali puno boljepuha
<Mmike> i super je sto sise zrak iz kucista i baca ga van
<Mmike> moja kartica sise zrak iz kucista i baca ga u kuciste
<CTCP> lol
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: ne kuzim kaj hoces reci, tvoja ima/nema cent.vent ? Moja je http://tinyurl.com/ojx46o7 
<SweetMuffin> http://products.xfxforce.com/products/imageView/20131011/20131011084440_R9-290A-ENF_2.jpg
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> moija ima 2 venta
<SweetMuffin> Mmike: problem je sto ako nemas dobar airflow u kucistu, onda ili ( u ovom slucaju) kartica krot sebe provodi vec zagrijan zrak, ili u suprotnom slucaju upuhuje zrak u slabo protocno kuciste i time radi nadtlak i sporije pushe. Brijem da je dobro propuhano kuciste nuzno
<Mmike> tvoja ima 1
<Mmike> jasno? :)
<SweetMuffin> i zatvoreno
<SweetMuffin> I dam se kladiti da nemas nikakve svjetlece ventilatore MmikeT_. Coolnes pomaze ! :) 
<SweetMuffin> http://www.overclock.net/content/type/61/id/1048166/width/1500/height/3000/flags/LL
<SilverSpace> opet rudarite
<StephenS> drkaju
<StephenS> pa gde si ti StevicaS kako si
<Hrki> isuse boze kako je ovaj facebook mutav, uopce nemogu obrisati sve poruke jednim klikom
<StephenS> mozes sa dva mrki
<Mmike> nemres ti s vexy pricat 2 minute :)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, skuzio?
<Mmike> moja: http://www.techpowerup.com/img/13-09-27/269b.jpg, tvoja: http://b-i.forbesimg.com/jasonevangelho/files/2013/11/amd-radeon-r9-290x.jpg
<SweetMuffin> ne, i dalje ne kuzim kak ti moze ne biti bolje da imas dobro vntilirano zatvoreno kuciste. Razumio bi da je skroz otvoreno.
<StephenS> skuzi ga 
<StephenS> drki
<SweetMuffin> idem restartat internet
<StephenS> to moze?
<Mmike> ne
<StephenS> idem ugasiti internet onda
<Mmike> velim da je tvoja kartica bolja
<Mmike> jer uzima zrak iz kucista i baca ga van
<Mmike> a moja ga baca unutra
<StephenS> ako se ovi u US budu bunili samo cu im reci da je muffin resetao ceo internet
<Mmike> StephenS, ma
<Mmike> pusti ga
<Mmike> prica lovacke price :0
<StephenS> jel si ti onaj MGK
<StephenS> ili majkl daglas li mozda majkl dekson
<StephenS> ili mike will made it ili mmmmmmaybach musiic
<StephenS> i gotta at least 2 guns
<StephenS> evo ga resetao je ceo net
<StephenS> bravo pile ali kako sam i ja dalje imao net
<StephenS> aj ti to meni sad objasni
<DomaMuffin> Imas mali komad interneta u zico do kuce. To ti je potrajalo dok nisam restartao, upozorio sam sve ISPove 
<Mmike> :
<Mmike> 6 virtualki u vboxu
<Mmike> i sve opet rade fsck
<Mmike> a sve na istom disku
<Mmike> o zivote ;)
<DomaMuffin> :) win, nego Mmike , zadnje sam vidzeo [17:10:01] <Mmike> ne
<Mmike> Mmike velim da je tvoja kartica bolja
<Mmike> Mmike jer uzima zrak iz kucista i baca ga van
<Mmike> Mmike a moja ga baca unutra
<DomaMuffin> pda, da imas neki vent kaj bi taj vruci zrak spuhaval van kucista , brijem da bibilo jebeno. Podtlak
<Mmike> imam
<Mmike> onaj na napajanju :D
<DomaMuffin> ah
<DomaMuffin> al ne ! 
<DomaMuffin> na prednjem kraju kucista 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> nemam takvo kucist, jbg
<DomaMuffin> Napravi da imas :) zbusis kocku ,4 rupe, nakalemis vent i das mu struje , profit
<DomaMuffin> ima za kupit i onih maskica kaj pokriju rupu da ne bu grdo , ne  *
<SilverSpace> treba nesto ic prigrist
<StephenS> treba ici nesto jebat
<StevicaS> Stevo ti jebat ?
<StevicaS> ti si impotentan 
<StephenS> ti nemas dik
<StephenS> imas picu umesto dika
<StephenS> ja mogu uzet viagru ali sto cemo sa tobom
<StephenS> to je vec problem
<StevicaS> nema tebi pomoci 
<StevicaS> kad pipa ne stoji .. 
<StevicaS> zato si i toliko frustriran 
<StevicaS> znas . zao mi te 
<StephenS> pa barem ga ne primam za razliku od tebe ^^
<StevicaS> u neku ruku 
<StephenS> a u neku ruku se fixas
<StevicaS> al opet .. zasluzio si mozda to 
<StephenS> lel
<StevicaS> jer si Stevo 
<StephenS> smrdis
<StevicaS> ti mozes j**** samo utikac u zidu ...pa kad te prasne ~ mozda ti se i digne malo 
<StephenS> uuuu kako smo perverzni
<StephenS> pa kakva to mastanja ti imas
<StephenS> ccc
<StevicaS> Stevo .. jel ti zima ?
<StephenS> volis kad ti gurnu a?
<StevicaS> pitaj kevu :)
<StephenS> pa pitao sam ti kevu
<StephenS> kaze da voli ali sad nz za tebe
<StephenS> msm da i ti volis
<StephenS> mozda je to nesto nasledno sta znam
<StevicaS> ja nemam kevu 
<StephenS> sta se desilo
<StephenS> ostavila te zato sto si homo
<StevicaS> bas .. 
<StevicaS> kako si pogodio ?
<StephenS> zalosno
<StevicaS> e moj Stevo .. 
<StevicaS> lako je bez pameti biti 
<DomaMuffin> D
<StevicaS> eto opet pobjeze 
<jelly-home> koji mi bi vrag da trolam krscanskog spammera
<DomaMuffin> kaj sam opet propustio vatromet na #d , jelly ? 
<jelly-home> ne, ovo je na #postfix
<DomaMuffin> tam mogu otici samo psovati 
<DomaMuffin> opce se ne vidi da si tamo, kakto ? ž
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: zato sto ti nisi tamo, vidis samo one kanale di smo obojica
<jelly-home> tak radi /whois na freenodetu
<DomaMuffin> kaj to i kad /whoisam 
<DomaMuffin> o0o0
<CTCP> Litecoin Difficulty: 	3,231
<CTCP> Estimated Next Difficulty: 	2,981 (-7.72%)
<CTCP> jupi
<StephenS> sta je jupi
<jelly-home> vise para, vise muzike
<StephenS> nije sve u parama
<jelly-home> nesto ima i u zlatnim polugama?
<CTCP> :D
<CTCP> bot:
<CTCP> [13.12.21=18:54:44] <CTCP> Litecoin Difficulty: 	3,231
<CTCP> [13.12.21=18:54:44] <CTCP> Estimated Next Difficulty: 	2,981 (-7.72%)
<StephenS> jel si malo svrsio kad si to video?
<StephenS> jer ja verujem da jesi
<CTCP> skoro
 * jelly-home se pita zasto botanicaru klijent krepava
<DomaMuffin> jelly: selim ruter po kuci :) 
<jelly-home> ha
<StephenS> ma ti si lud
<DomaMuffin> *repeater
<StephenS> kako je vama zanimljivo ja prosto ne mogu da verujem
<StevicaS> Stevo sto je prosto ?
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: nisam se ja ozenio da mi bude zabavno
<jelly-home> bas me zanima hoce li radit wifi u stanu, sad kad budu vanjski zidovi ofarbani EM prigusnom bojom
<StevicaS> Stevo gledas gay pornice pa ti prosto 
<StephenS> dzeli moguce da nece
<DomaMuffin> jelly: mene vise zanima 'oces prosvijetliti od silne refleksije samog telefona, wifi spota i mikrovalke 
<jelly-home> StevicaS: koliko si ti star, da ne znas da je jednostavno = srpski prosto
<SilverSpace> no da sad se moze punog trbuha odmarat
<StevicaS> WOW al si ti jelly pametan
<StephenS> krofnice imas li leba
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: necu, boja je uzemljena -- faradej ruljz
<StevicaS> imas ti toga za izvoz ?
<StephenS> ovaj rut ima mozak pileta
<StephenS> wait I just insulted chicken
<StevicaS> Stevo koji ti je to jezik ?
<jelly-home> StevicaS: nije to pamet nego kultura, koju ti ocito namjerno izbjegavas
<DomaMuffin> jelly: bra'o ! si ygubil pol signala na mobu _
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: ne, i dalje su ful crtice
<DomaMuffin> <alt><shift>
<StevicaS> ma jelly se pravi vazan 
<Mmike> alternative shit
<StevicaS> sa EM bojama i glupostima
<DomaMuffin> heh,kul je'ate
<StevicaS> ko i Stevo 
<Mmike> jelly-home, zasto je farbana zgrada bojom?
<StephenS> rut smrdi cim se vidi njegov nik
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pojma nemam, valjda ovi tornjevi nisu ni t-mobile ni tele2
<StephenS> pa je morao da promeni ime
<jelly-home> Mmike: nije zgrada nego moj stan
<DomaMuffin> StevicaS: trebali su jellya angazirati da oboji tunele !
<StevicaS> Stevo ovako se bre bolje razumemo 
<StephenS> i smrad se dalje siri...
<jelly-home> Mmike: zasto? jer http://jebo.me/slije/pogled-iz-spavace.jpg
<StevicaS> muffin zasto ?? pa netreba filozofirat oko toga 
<StevicaS> doduse on bi i od toga napravio filozofiju
<StevicaS> Stevo bre 
<DomaMuffin> StevicaS: ocekivao bi "ne treba raspravljati" od nekog sutljivijeg :P
<StephenS> ajaoj zamis da vidimo ovog ruta uzivo
<StevicaS> Stevo jel imas seku ?
<StephenS> garant ima gomilu akni i masturbira ceo dan
<StevicaS> Stevo da da.. kak si pogodio ?
<jelly-home> StephenS: bojim se da bi bio manji od makovog zrna, takvi se obicno izmotavaju i ne dodju na pivo
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: pola ovog sto si nabrojao ne zvuci toliko loshe 
<StephenS> ahahahahaah
<StephenS> i to sto kazes
<StevicaS> Stevo ti to mene ignoriras ?
<StephenS> to je jos i napredak za njega :D
<StevicaS> Stevo Stevo .. odustajes .. razocarao si me 
<jelly-home> nemaju veze akne s tim, moze lik imati zenu i djecu, al problem je u glavi
<Mmike> jelly, bar ne moras grijanje placat ;)
<DomaMuffin> Mmike:  :)))))))))))
<jelly-home> Mmike: moram, toplana reze po kvadatu
<StevicaS> jelly bas me zanima kad ces ti imat sve to sto si nabrojio 
<StephenS> ovako nesto http://thestir.cafemom.com/technology/159825/internet_troll_whos_busted_on
<StevicaS> jelly kad vec imas ovo trece . pamet 
<Mmike> jelly-home, a kaj, murija, prijava, zracenje ... ?
<jelly-home> Mmike: nisam mjerio zracenje
<StephenS> verovatno je i gori od tog lika al opet..
<jelly-home> tehnolog se nije htio pojavit, guzva ovo ono
<StevicaS> Stevo ja sam ruzniji od ovog
<StephenS> a rutko se jos i hvali da je ruzan
<StephenS> hmmm
<StephenS> IQ ne prelazi 50
<StevicaS> Stevo 49.5
<jelly-home> StevicaS: nikad, al to nije izgovor za biti bahata budala na ircu
<StephenS> onako taman na granici retardacije
<StevicaS> Stevo totalna retardacija
 * DomaMuffin doda kokice
<StevicaS> jelly .. vec sam ti reko da si veliki filozof
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: moze i meni 
<StevicaS> Stevo ili Stiven ?
<StevicaS> aj priznaj 
<SilverSpace> ciro
<StevicaS> e da je ciro 
<StevicaS> srami se imena pa se folira sa stiven 
<DomaMuffin> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pqxaBRoma7M
<Mmike> jelly, pa, ne mjeris ti, dodje 'nadlezna sluzba' i mjeri
<datase> DomaMuffin: Title: Shorty - Å aban Official Video - YouTuber[1], Views: 16585, Rating: 90.58824%
<DomaMuffin> Mmike: pa napis'o je da tehnolog ni ima vrimena
<DomaMuffin> brijem da to ne bi rekao da ga jelly placa
<StephenS> flexin on cash
<StephenS> rut got jealous
<StevicaS> tak je Stevo .. 
<StephenS> gde je rutko tatko mu smrdko
<StevicaS> Stevo koji ti je to jezik 
<jelly-home> Mmike: da, li oni ce izmjeriti je li nesto u skladu s nasim propisima, a ja se furam na finske propise koji su jos dva reda (12dB) ostriji ;-)
<StevicaS> Stevo jesi ti neki amerikanac ?
<StephenS> eve ga rutko http://i.perezhilton.com/wp-content/uploads/2012/11/tumblr_me5p5gzkyh1qa42jro1_500__oPt.jpg
<StevicaS> i to si sad trazio ?
<StephenS> malo se proteze od trolanja
<StevicaS> super .. dao si su truda
<StevicaS> mastas o takvom liku da ga naguzis ??? aa ?
<StevicaS> dize ti se na takve ?
<StevicaS> ajde priznaj . nemoj se sramit Stevo
<StephenS> a ovo mi lici vise na ruta http://img.csfd.cz/files/images/user/diary/000/435/435199_5d662a.jpg?w675h675 
<StephenS> rutovog tatka to jest
<StevicaS> ovaj je jos ljepotan :)
<StevicaS> ruzniji Stevo ..
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/
<StephenS> sto je sa indexom
<DomaMuffin> nema
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: ili ih opet ddosaju ili je severina opet izdala video... nadajmo se ovome drugome
<SilverSpace> paloo komunistickoo dzubre :)
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: lol
<StephenS> severina je hot zgodna
<StephenS> ali je kurvica
<StephenS> sto ces tako je kako je
<jelly-home> dobro se drzi za godine
<StephenS> pa da sa 200 krema 
<StephenS> i lagodnim zivotom
<SilverSpace> nisi ti vidio moju susjedu pa da vidis kaj je zgodno
<StevicaS> :)
<DomaMuffin> Ja totalno brijem da pola ove ekipe koja hosta poolove opce nema resurse da to radi kak treba. Probao sam s jednom bezveznom karticom tjedan dana rotirati poolove , s istom hw/sw konfiguracijom osciliralo po 20%. Uz to, na dva poola u rotaciji su tijekom testa nadogradili hardver, i ja odma dobio bolji hashrate
<StephenS> SilverSpace: daj sliku
 * DomaMuffin glavni ziletov korisnik u regiji, uz toliko brijanje
<StevicaS> silver nedaj Stevi nista
<SilverSpace> ne moze proglasili bi me pedoffilom
<StephenS> oho
<StephenS> znaci to je grm u rimu
<StevicaS> Stevo ove su za tebe http://ethniko.net/blog/ustasha-chic-croatian-fascist-girls/
<StephenS> kaj je to
<StephenS> mlakonjo
<SilverSpace> stef i stevo DOSTA
<StephenS> pa on smrdi
<jelly-home>  /ignore fino, i miran
<StevicaS> Stevo noge ti smrde
<DomaMuffin> E, da sam mladji .. odes u Australiju, stanes na pol Sydnejskog glavnog trga i viknes, "iz 'rvaCke sam, i neozenjen" !
<StephenS> nece
<StephenS> DomaMuffin: koliko imas dina
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: a ne "ovo je Engleska!!1"
<DomaMuffin> StephenS: kol'ko dash,dash
<StephenS> jel imas vise od 40
<StephenS> ako imas onda si prso
<DomaMuffin> jelly: predlazem da odletimo jednom skupa, svak' nek' vikne svoje :) Bezimo zajedno ! 
<StephenS> dat mean RUN
<SilverSpace> ode na ignore
<DomaMuffin> Kakve su kazne ako me skuze s cigaretom u avionu ? 
<StephenS> dvesta miliona
<StephenS> ako si single
<StephenS> 10 dolara ako si ozenjen
<StevicaS> Stevo a ako si gay ?
<SilverSpace> izbace te van bez padobrana
<SilverSpace>  ode i drugi na ignore
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: za ozbiljno, da se ikad desi da sjednem s jellyem u avion i krenemo tamo, put traaaaje ! Ruke bi mi se teple ! :) 
<StephenS> koji drugi
<StephenS> a koji je bio prvi
<SilverSpace> :)
<StevicaS> muffin ti bi sa jellyem u avion ?? 
<jelly-home> kad DomaMuffin nemre izdrzat moje cari
<DomaMuffin> StevicaS: imas pravo, ne znam da uopce volim letjeti. Mozda da si mogu priustiti da pilotiram.
<DomaMuffin> StevicaS: a da ja vozim bi vjerojatno dodatno povecalo asnse da jelly odbije ici sa mnom
<StevicaS> pitam se pitam .. al necu komentirat .. 
<StevicaS> muffin pa udavio bi te nakon 20min :)
<StevicaS> vidis da nezna za zajebanciju ... :(
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: vozit cestom ili cesnom
<jelly-home> rut, zajebancija je jedno a potkurivanje po nacionalnoj osnovi drugo
<DomaMuffin> jelly: ako me mozes navigirati cestom do 'stralie, idemo mojim autom ! Imam i klimu :) Cesnom, svega ti !:) 
<StevicaS> ma odakle ti to ?
<StevicaS> pa Stevo je meni super drag 
<DomaMuffin> ... ali koristi windowse
<StevicaS> ma moze i pvc .. nebitno 
<jelly-home> i to osmicu?!
<StevicaS> Stevo je legenda
<SilverSpace> elson Mandela je 1962. godine prošao vojnu obuku Mossada u Etiopiji
<SilverSpace> nije to bez vraga
<jelly-home> a gle, sta mislis kako je prezivio u zatvoru
<DomaMuffin> E, to i mene zanimaž
<SilverSpace> jutarnji pak trazi lozinku 
<StevicaS> o cemu vi raspravljate :)
<StevicaS> http://xhamster.com/movies/2524748/6_hairy_mature_miss_bexxy.html
<SilverSpace> kaj su svi ponorili 
<DomaMuffin> StevicaS: SFW ?! :)
<StevicaS> SFW?
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: za koju stranicu? 
<DomaMuffin> o0o0o0 http://www.hashratestore.com/shop/cables/powered-pci-e-1x-16x-riser-cable-with-molex/
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/5bP3pH
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: 
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: isto kod mene
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: pa dobro, nesto su krivo inkludali, ali stranica se vidi
<SilverSpace> da
<jelly-home> 3:2!!!  http://www.vecernji.hr/nogomet/proslo-je-tocno-30-godina-od-legendarnog-delicevog-uzvika-911251
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: ti si mi preporucio Agents of Shield ? 
<DomaMuffin> Nelosa, fakat, kad pogledas naspavan :) 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: Agents of Shield bas i ne 
<SilverSpace> tu su likovi bezveze 
<DomaMuffin> Imaju aviJone, supermoci i lasere ! 
<SilverSpace> losa gluma
<DomaMuffin> ma joj, gluma, laseri su ko pravi ! 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Almost Human mi je ok bolji iod Agents of Shield
<DomaMuffin> Po glumi, laserima ili oboje ? 
<SilverSpace> nema lasera :)
<DomaMuffin> nda,rekao si da ima bitcoina :) Nije dovoljno dobro :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<tonil> meni je agents of shield dobar :P
<tonil> bar one dvi epizode koliko sam pogledao
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/treba-li-prostitucija-biti-legalna/717804.aspx
<SilverSpace> tonil: likovi su mi bljak 
<SilverSpace> prelose
<jelly-home> ooh, the last boyscout na tv
<tonil> "U Njemačkoj, prema procjenama, trenutno radi oko 200.000 prostitutki."
<tonil> a sto ja cekam u hrvatskoj
<jelly-home> tonil: svodnika?
<tonil> lol
<CTCP> xdd
<tonil> jelly-home, jesu praznici poceli?
<tonil> il se jos radi
<jelly-home> tonil: ovisi jel pitas mene ili majstore koji mi kao uredjuju stan
<tonil> pitam tebe, a sto nije u redu sa stanom provlacis centralno?
<jelly-home> kupio stan, generalka
<SilverSpace> uh 
<SilverSpace> ja se ovo ljeto narondao 
<tonil> op,ima se,na koliko ces godina isplacivat kredit?
<jelly-home> manje nego sam ocekivao :-)
<jelly-home> ali sam posudio od rodbine, ne znam sto je gore...
<tonil> :7
 * tonil se nesijeca kad mu je rodbina zadnji put nesto dala
<tonil> mislim tamo prije 7 godina da sam dobio 80 guldena od tetke iz holandije i to je to vise manje
<jelly-home> cek... prije 7 ili sa 7?  Prije 7 su oni vec imali euro
<tonil> prije 7,prilicno sam siguran da su bili guldeni
<jelly-home> (steta, guldeni su bili bas lijepi sareni)
<tonil> da
<tonil> meni uz marke najdraze novcanice 
<jelly-home> the eurozone came into existence with the official launch of the euro (alongside national currencies) on 1 January 1999
<jelly-home> tonil: pod rodbinu racunam i uzu obitelj, jeli
<tonil> e pa to je vec druga stvar
<tonil> ja neznam kako bi prezivio bez svog starog
<tonil> a financirat ce me barem jos 2-3 godine dok ne stasam
<tonil> http://i.imgur.com/i0ADWKa.png
<SilverSpace> kaj su to ljudi ili pingvini neda mi se sad naocale stavljati
<jelly-home> valjda nije neko poslagao pingvine u oblik Mandele 
<SilverSpace> izdresirani pingvini :)
<SilverSpace> uri.host is explosive!
<SilverSpace> kaj cu explodirat
<SilverSpace> hm ne da mi uopce u ff tipkat nis
<SilverSpace> misom mogu klikat tipkovnica nis
<SilverSpace> https://www.google.de/logos/doodles/2013/first-day-of-winter-2013-5949446680477696-hp.gif
<DomaMuffin> kupi tipkovnicu koja ima klik tipke
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: uopce ff ne reagira 
<SilverSpace> tab i mis rade ali ne mogu nis utipkati
<DomaMuffin> o0o0
<SilverSpace> ne i ne 
<jelly-home> wow, IIS http listener servis je u kernel spaceu
<jelly-home> ludi Microsoftovci http://www.microsoft.com/technet/prodtechnol/WindowsServer2003/Library/IIS/a2a45c42-38bc-464c-a097-d7a202092a54.mspx?mfr=true
<jelly-home> ali zato ima zanimljive ficure
<SilverSpace> http://www.indiegogo.com/projects/airtame-wireless-hdmi-for-everyone--2
<DomaMuffin> SilverSpace: o0o0o0
<DomaMuffin> jelly:  kaj niej IIs7 sad u igri ? 
<SilverSpace> DomaMuffin: prikupili su lovu nadam se ta ce to uskoro
<jelly-home> DomaMuffin: pojma, al valjda nije izgubio ficure 
<SilverSpace> koji kreten sad lupa cekicem 
<SilverSpace> ln
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: hardver izgleda kao genericki android hdmi stick
<jelly-home> nadam se da ce im softver biti tak dobar kao sto obecavaju
#ubuntu-hr 2013-12-22
<SilverSpace> jutar
<tonil> so i love you baby yes i do,and i feel you too when your love is through
<tonil> u zadnje vrijeme sam se zakacio na italo eurodance iz devedesetih
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VGOymrbQIfA
<datase> tonil: Title: Conte mini mix 64 - italodance, eurodance, Views: 50, Rating: %
<Hrki> fora, nisam znao da dopunsko vrijedi i dalje ako se ne placa
<SilverSpace> je dode ti opomena 
<Hrki> ma da, ja sam mislio mi je dopunsko aktivirano samo ukoliko placam
<Hrki> pa nisam ni poceo placati, kao nece ni aktivirat
<Hrki> ali evo, dosla opomena :D
<SilverSpace> jesi do sad placao dopunsko
<Hrki> placao je fax
<tonil> sto si studirao Hrki ?
<Hrki> strojarstvo
<tonil> nice
<tonil> imam frendicu na fesbu zavrsila tri godine strojarstva sad uzela automatizaciju i pogone
<tonil> tak nesto se zove
<tonil> al ja sam se uvijek jezio vase matematike
<Hrki> ma nije problem, samo moras imati dobre matematicke gene
<Hrki> meni je oduvjek isla matematika pa nije bed
<Hrki> ali ja recimo nebi mogao nikada ekonomiju zavrsiti ili pravo
<Hrki> jer tekst ne pamtim uopce
<tonil> os ic jos ove dvi godine il si gotov?
<Hrki> gotovo i to
<tonil> op cestitam,cek znaci pet godina strojarstva il si uzeo nesto drugo bio?
<Hrki> a to, nemos nakon 3 godine upisat nesto drugo
<Hrki> nastavljas jos +2 na diplomskom studiju
<Hrki> tj, mozes se prebacit na drugi smjer, npr el.teh ili sta ti ja znam, ali bi morao polagati razliku
<Hrki> ali su poceli olaksavat ovim novim mutavim mulcima
<Hrki> stavili neko ponavljanje matematike po ljeti, jer papani nemogu polozit
<Hrki> tolko o moci drzavne mature
<tonil> a koji faks,bice fsb?
<Hrki> papani dojdu i masovno padaju matematiku :)
<tonil> heh
<Hrki> tko je mene sta pito jebote, jos sam se zamjerio asistentici :)
<tonil> ja sam morao mjenjat srednju skolu jer sam se zavadio sa profesorima,hvala bogu na faksu nemam tih problema
<Hrki> ma ni ja, meni su na faxu stvarno svi profesori bili transparentni i posteni
<Hrki> stvarno nije bilo uopce problema, dok sam se sa asistentima kacio
<Hrki> ali sta im to znaci kad je profesorova zadnja :D
<Hrki> a i pola njih se ne voli :), meni je profesor kod kojeg sam imao diplomski rekao da mu ovaj asistent ide na kurac, da nist ne radi :)
<tonil> Hrki, a kakva je sansa zapošljenja sa strojarstvom?
<tonil> koja branša traži najviše strojare?
<Hrki> kod mene je ok, ima posla, samo je pizdarija da su u mom kraju male place
<Hrki> ali ima posla za sve
<Hrki> osim za 10 000 cigana, jebem im mater
<CTCP2> hebeno, kupim Belkin produzni kabel s prednaponskom zastitom (CNS08DET-2M) i onda ispadne da cudo ima nekakav timer na 6 od 8 uticnica, bez kojeg ak nije ustekan ne zeli radit. To i nije tolki problem vec je problem sto timer odbrojava 11h i nemres to onemogucit, tak da ti nakon 11h automacki sve zgasi...
<Hrki> ali oni imaju svoju kulturu
<Hrki> tonil: najbolje ti je kad imas neko iskustvo gibat van
<Hrki> onda imas najvise para
<Mmike> CTCP2, kaj!? :)
<Hrki> negdje na neki oil company i mlatis jebene pare
<CTCP2> Mmike : nekakvo glupo cudo za urede koji "zaboravjaju pogasit elektriku", pa ti smece samo sve zgasi kak bi "stedio struju"
<vzugcic> kill timer :D
<CTCP2> al pazi ti genijalni dizajn kad se likovi nisu sjetili stavit opciju, pazi sad nevjerojatne ideje, da to ONEMOGUCIS
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: lol nikad cuo za takvu glupost
<tonil> Hrki, znam jednog sta je prvi makinje na drillshipu,zavrsio strojarstvo kompanija je vantage drilling i posla mi on payslip placa mu 35k$ :)
<Hrki> ma da, nema zajebancije kad radis sa naftom
<tonil> misecno
<Hrki> jos kad se zaposlis u struci na tim platformama, onda imas placu kao vlada skupa :D
<tonil> da
<Hrki> samo , treba tamo upast, a i bogami krvav je to posao
<tonil> jebene su tamo place, stari mi je na ovim psv brodovima sta opskrbljuju platforme pa se cuje sa tim ljudima cesto
<Hrki> samo ti treba i jebena veza :/
<tonil> nije ni na njima losa placa,kapetan na tidewatera ima 17500 funti
<tonil> da
<tonil> veza cini cuda
<tonil> ja se poslim mislim ubacit tu ko elektronicar
<Hrki> ma i prije je bilo, ja sam cuo da prije 15 godina u cocacoli u hrvatskoj za vozaca kamiona
<Hrki> si morao platiti oko 20-30000kn da te zaposle, ali to su ljudi placali jer su jebene place
<Hrki> i imas siguran posao :)
<tonil> to je ko drzavni posao
<tonil> ono siguran
<tonil> a kod ovoga je problem ako te zdravlje ne sluzi onda si nigdje
<Hrki> ma treba u neku drzavu na poso :)
<Hrki> npr, neku agenciju za metalne konstrukcije
<Hrki> oni sigurno nista ne rade :)
<tonil> meni je skandinavija primamljiva
<tonil> heh
<SilverSpace> skandinavija uh pitaj mog frenda 
<SilverSpace> imao je gore sve kaj pozelis i vratio se 
<Hrki> je, cudan je to mentalitet tamo
<Hrki> meni isto jedan poznanik bio tamo, i frajer se u knin vratio :=)
<Hrki> onda ti je jasno kolko je sati
<tonil> norveska je skupa ko sam vrag
<Hrki> ma nigdje ne tece med, ali ako zelis zaraditi dobre pare onda je vani bolje
<CTCP2> koji isus s freenodeom...
<Hrki> jedino tebi puca :D
<CTCP2> :S
<SilverSpace> lol imas taimer na njemu :P
<tonil> hm
<SilverSpace> jucer gledam dnevnik i ne vjerujem koja nostalgija jugokomunjara na hrt
<tonil> za dom spremni?
<SilverSpace> ma bio prilog o golu radanovic jeli to moguce 
<Hrki> jebiga, nekima je bilo bolje prije
<SilverSpace> kretenski prilog
<SilverSpace> ma taj mali urednik nije se tad ni rodio 
<CTCP3> ebote i belkin
<Hrki> ali meni nisu bili jasni ti ljudi, znalo se da je npr. za bilo kakav nacionalizam u jugi kazna smrt 
<CTCP3> koji isus
<Hrki> i ovaj perkovic je razbio nekog u njemackoj i sad je on kao ubojica
<Hrki> pa nije on to sam izmislio
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: kakav to router imas
<SilverSpace> Hrki: naravno da nije 
<Hrki> zasto se nitko nije buno kad su razejbali pavelica, isto je bilo bez sudjenja
<SilverSpace> sad je frka da ne kaze tko je i toga se potomci boje 
<Hrki> ali to smo mi hrvati, nekada govorimo zasto nase lopove ne ubijaju kao u kini, a prije kad su ubijali onda opet nije dobro :)
<Hrki> nama nikada nist nije dobro
<CTCP3> ma neko smece Thomson SpeedTouch
<CTCP3> al mislim da nije do njega
<SilverSpace> uh taj je Thomson SpeedTouch fakat smece 
<rut> neznas podesit
 * CTCP3 slaps rut around a bit with a large superpenguin
<CTCP3> dok nisam prikopco na ovaj Belkin, sve je radilo super xD
<SilverSpace> CTCP3: jel mozda nesto torentiras
<CTCP3> jok, sve je off
<SilverSpace> kaj je BelkinBelkin ?
<CTCP3> ovaj produzni kaj sam piso gore
<CTCP3> s kill timerom
<SilverSpace> aaa sigurnoo nije do njega 
<rut> treba znat podesit
<CTCP3> podesit nekaj kaj >godinu dana sljaka ok
<CTCP3> ackeru
<rut> ocito ne sljaka iz prilozenog
<rut> gekeru
<CTCP3> ocito je nes novu u konflikutu
<rut> ma nemas ti poima 
<rut> u tome je stavar
<rut> eto :)
<SilverSpace> Thomson SpeedTouch je smece znam iz iskustva imao gakod dva provajdera
<tonil> jos gori od njega je ovaj zte sta mi je optima poslala
<tonil> kad sam otvorio kutiju i vidio bilo je "dafuq?"
<tonil> veza mi puca redovito 5-6 puta na dan sa njim
<tonil> CTCP, jel ti upnp ukljucen?
<rut> ma ko zna kakve on kerefeke sa time radi .. 
<obruT> ja imam neki zte doma i ipv4 radi stabilno... na ipv6 prestane slati router advertisemente nakon nekog vremena :P
<SilverSpace> ja imam TP-Link TL-WR842N i openwrt gore 
<SilverSpace> modem kabel mi je motorola 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: daj mi reci, za ovaj raspberi koje napajenje treba, ja imam recimo od mobitela microsd kabel
<Hrki> je to ok ako ide u uticnicu?
<SilverSpace> a gle meni od htc_a radi ali od sony ne radi iako su 1A nece mi ni od iPada 
<SilverSpace> moras probat
<SilverSpace> kao trebalo bi biti dovoljno od 700mA
<SilverSpace> ali kad spojis misa i tipkovnicu sigurno nece radit
<Hrki> a za misa i tipkovnicu kako mi jako treba? :D
<StephenS> gde ste krastavcici
<jelly-home> u teglici
<Hrki> ja sam u moru
<SilverSpace> Hrki: najbolje ti je imati usb hub sa svojim napajanjem onda ti radi sve 
<Hrki> imas neku preporuku
<SilverSpace> StephenS: krastavac ti je vettel a ne mi :P
<StephenS> uuuu
<rut> imas krastavac u guzi Stevo
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nemam pojma kaj se moze nac kod nas inace rpi nije jeftin sport 
<Hrki> pa cuj, imam wifi karticu, imam sd karticu
<Hrki> samo mi napajanje jos treba
<SilverSpace> ja kupio mygica android jeftinije nego rpi na rpi sam vise potrosio
<Hrki> sta je tocno to, mygic android google ne kuzi
<SilverSpace> ak imas neko napajanje od 5v trebas probat 
<SilverSpace> mygica atv520
<SilverSpace> http://www.links.hr/artikl-363.700.007
<SilverSpace> bijo na akciji 500kn
<jelly-home> SilverSpace: i koje aplikacije koristis
<SilverSpace> uglavnom xbmc
<SilverSpace> par igrica
<Hrki> pa cuj, ovo govno kosta 550kn, a rpi kosta oko 30funti
<Hrki> pa ispada me jeftiniji rpi
<SilverSpace> je kad kupis napajanje sd karticu kusiste hdmi kabel wifi stick 
<SilverSpace> preko 600kn
<Hrki> a sta ovdje dobijem sve te kablove? 
<SilverSpace> ustekas i vozis 
<SilverSpace> hdmi daljinac i napajanje sve dode 
<SilverSpace> jedino sd karticu ako hoces 
<SilverSpace> ja sam si jos kupio air misa f10-pro 
<Hrki> gledam ovaj htc-ov punjac, ima output 1A
<Hrki> to mislim da mi je i vise nego dovoljno
<SilverSpace> moj htc 1a radi 
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> ciganmod za s3 mini
<Mmike> ili sam to vec rekao? :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> dyndns vise ne nudi free uslugu!
<Mmike> kakvi pederi
<tonil> die waffen,legt an! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WqwFhX6Cqg
<datase> tonil: Title: C&C Red Alert 2 music (Hell March 2), Views: 3793056, Rating: 98.99946%
<Hrki> Mmike: afraid org je besplatan
<Hrki> a i tu je no-ip 
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MOFTGncCnUk&list=UURMHVH7HxKC5dQZC9N4J3rA
<datase> tonil: Title: infakt-20122013 Vozac izazvao sudar i izlupao 2 automobila na parkingu, Views: 15647, Rating: 98.86926%
<mint> dobar dan
<Mmike> mint, jel' mintas kaj? :D
<mint> mintam mint debian
<marko_s> Mmike: sad znas tko je
<Mmike> tko je marko s?
<Mmike> http://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html
<Mmike> mogu ja i 50 GB rama imat, ne vrijedi
<Mmike> otme se sve
<hbogner> aargh, zastoo, imam 12.04 i integrirana gpu mi nije podrzana, sad moram kemijati
<Mmike> ili upgradeirati
<marko_> evo mene opet
<marko_> vidim na netu ima ubuntu 14.04 alpha
<SilverSpace> yep
<SilverSpace> 1
<marko_> tko se hoce s time bakcilati to je jos u razvoju sigurno je jos dosta bugova
<tonil> um
<SilverSpace> skoro neupotrebljivo u alpha 1 fazi
<tonil> jedno pitanje
<marko_> reci tonil
<tonil> imam jedan hard disk i sad sam ga ukljucio al ga os ne prepoznaje,kako natjerati da vidi taj disk,nije eksterni vec obicni hard
<SilverSpace> tonil: jos nisi naucio 
<SilverSpace> batinom
<tonil> komp mi ga uopce ne prepoznaje
 * tonil slaps SilverSpace around a bit with large trout
<marko_> e to je druga stvar
<SilverSpace> jesi siguran jeli ispravan
<tonil> da
<tonil> na njemu je os i radi normalno na drugom kompu al kad ga pristekam na ovaj 
<tonil> ne prepoznaje ga
<marko_> ja sam jucer kombinirao dva diska mjenjao elektroniku sad niti jedan ne radi
<SilverSpace> jkoji os ga to ne prepozna
<marko_> uf 1319 update na mintu debian
<tonil> ubuntu 12.04 i win 7 ne radi na niti jednom
<tonil> trenutno sam na sedmici
<SilverSpace> ide ili sata sucelje
<tonil> sata
<hbogner> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Kernel/LTSEnablementStack je rjesilo problem
<hbogner> hi hi hi
<SilverSpace> probaj jel ga na ubuntu vidi gparted
<tonil> ok
<tonil> vratim se brzo restartat cu komp
<tonil> sad radi
<tonil> prebacio sam sto sam htio
<marko_> hm
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, jesi mozad probao na onaj svoj GENIATECH MyGica uredjaj, spojiti tipkovnicu, misa, web kameru?
<Vlado9A3CY> interesira me najvise radi li web kamera? :)
<marko_> treba isprobati
<marko_> kad kod mene na tabletu kad ukopcam tipkocnicu radi
<Vlado9A3CY> marko_, a mis?
<marko_> i mis radi
<marko_> ima android 4.2.2 na sebi
<marko_> kupio ga na tisku za 500 kn
<marko_> tablet
<Vlado9A3CY> ma bas sam si danas razmisljao kako bi mi na stolicu u dnevnoj sobi bas pasao neki monitor i bezicna tipkovnica... a ostalo da jje negdje ispod stola i da ne zuje ventilatori ;)
<Vlado9A3CY> ma da... kako se zove tablet?
<marko_> MeanIt promise m759
<Vlado9A3CY> samo tren da zavirim na net ...
<marko_> dual core 512 rama 4 bg interne memorije 7
<marko_> 7"
<Vlado9A3CY> ides :) ... pa to izgleda okay :)
<marko_> jedino baterija bas ne traje puno
<marko_> 1 sat 33 minute kad cackam po netu
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<marko_> ima micro hdmi na vrhu
<Vlado9A3CY> vidim, bas gledam kaj sve ima...
<Vlado9A3CY> najs
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<marko_> to je na tisku proslo ta akcija ima na njihovom webu 600 kn
<Vlado9A3CY> odmah dojdem, stavil sam vodu za caj ...
<Vlado9A3CY> vidio sam, 599kn
<marko_> dosta se ljudi zeznulo i uzelo u Kauflandu onaj Quadro tablet imao sam ga u rukama nije bas nesto ovaj moj ga jede za dorucak
<Vlado9A3CY> e da, jos nekaj sam htio pitati... kako da natjeram android da mi vidi (cita, ili cita i pise) dijeljene foldere u lokalnoj (kucnoj) mrezi na koju je spojen?
<marko_> nisam se s time igrao spajam se na wi fi ali ne mogu uci niti u jedan pc
<Vlado9A3CY> da, to ni ja nisam uspio sa svojim smartfonom, a volio bih :D
<Vlado9A3CY> zato i pitam, tako bezazleno :D
<marko_> ima opcija ethernet
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: nisam web kameru probao
<SilverSpace> mis i tipkovnica radi
<Vlado9A3CY> okay SilverSpace ...
<Vlado9A3CY> pretpostavljam da bi kamera radila ...
<Vlado9A3CY> cini mi se jako zgodna ta igracka :)
<Vlado9A3CY> pa sam tak nekaj po glavi vrtio ...
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> meni super i po defaultu je rootana 
<Vlado9A3CY> super :)
<Vlado9A3CY> SilverSpace, jesi ti mozda kako uspio u androidu vidjeti dijeljene foldere s racunala koje imas u kucnoj mrezi na koju si spojen?
<Vlado9A3CY> i moze li se to uopce ...
<Vlado9A3CY> nesto sam probavao, cackao sa svojim smartfonom, ali zero points ...
<Vlado9A3CY> kako bi rekli... alkar Vlado9A3CY unista :D
<SilverSpace> da vidim djeljeni disk koji je spojen na router 
<SilverSpace> samba 
<Vlado9A3CY> :) ... okay, ocito se moram poigrati jos malo s tim... 
<SilverSpace> vis nisam gledao dali vidim sestrin windoze
<Vlado9A3CY> ja imam u ubuntu kompjuteru instaliranu sambu i to radi, ali na androidu ne vidim da postoji, isto tako ne vidim dijeljene foldere sa zeninog windows 7 kompa
<SilverSpace> bas gledam 
<Vlado9A3CY> no nije mi to sada tak jako bitno, kad cu imati vremena, budem procackao :)
<SilverSpace> hm ima na mygica neka aplikacija di dodam 
<SilverSpace> i preko es explorera 
<SilverSpace> isto mogu doc do dijeljenih mapa na ostalim racunalima unutar mreze
<SilverSpace> i u xbmc na androidu vidiv sve u mrezi  
<CTCP2> cudo jedno, nije me izbacivalo
<CTCP2> a samo sam prebacio tompson shit na normalnu uticnicu
<CTCP2> makno ga s belkin produznog
<SilverSpace> lol mali zeleni
<CTCP2> uklet je ovaj produzni
<CTCP2> bas da testiram
<CTCP2> brb
<CTCP2> kaj je "ciganmod"
<StephenS> just bought 3d smart TV madafakaz
 * StephenS I'm rollin
<marko_> update kernela na 3.10-2
<StephenS> kernelana
<StephenS> kao toplana radi brzo i efikasno
<marko_> na mintu debian mate 
<StephenS> jel moze da se kupuje sa bestbuy-a
<StephenS> za balkan?
<jelly-home> CTCP2: cyanogenmod, od milja
<StephenS> evo ga opet ova gejchina
<StephenS> sva sreca pa moram ici piti :D
<StevicaS>    ?   ?
<StevicaS> Se ?
<SilverSpace> hm izvana mogu doc do svog routera ali dalje ne ide do racunala 
<hbogner> pozdrav
<CTCP2> kolki USB stick mi treba da instalam windowse 7 na njega
<CTCP2> Mmike kaj si ti na kraju stavio, linux il winse
<CTCP2> nes si prico da nisi mogo nikak na linuxu slozit
<CTCP2> si probo ovu distru
<CTCP2> http://www.smos-linux.org/index/
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jesi slozio racunalo
<SilverSpace> CTCP2: 20G ako nis drugo ne instaliras
<CTCP2> wtf, 20 GB za usb stick?
<CTCP2> na netu sam naso neke ušute di pise 10 GB
<CTCP2> a i to mi je previse xD
 * CTCP2 ima stick od 8 GB
<CTCP2> tocnije, 7,2 GB
<SilverSpace> vjeruj mi na 10 ne stane 
<SilverSpace> napisat ce ti da ima premalo mjesta vec na pocetku instalacije
<CTCP2> hm, sad mi neki lik veli da je on stavio na 8 GB stick prije 2-3 godine xD
<CTCP2> al bum prvo probo sa smosom
<jelly-home> dogecoin.com # best coin
<Hrki> bokte kolko tih coinova
<SilverSpace> osudeni na propast
<Hrki> naravno samo prvi dobija nagradu, eventualno i ltc.... ostali mu mogu sisati
<Hrki> mislis da ce svi propasti ?
<jelly-home> dogecoin -- such wow
<CTCP2> http://www.coinwarz.com/cryptocurrency
<Hrki> ne vidim potrebu za drugim coinovima sve dok je tu btc :D
<Hrki> jedino ako uspiju napravit neku valutu da uvjek vrijedi 1$
<Hrki> ovo ostalo je trosenje web space-a
<SilverSpace> http://www.testovi.info/odgovori.php
<Hrki> meni nije jasno ovo, kao oprostit ce dugove ljudima koji su bez imovine i primanja
<Hrki> a meni nije jasno, kako bi banke naplatile od tih ljudi uopce? ionako im nemaju sta uzeti
<SilverSpace> vec su im uzeli 
<SilverSpace> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n_6p-1J551Y
<datase> SilverSpace: Title: The Cubli: a cube that can jump up, balance, and 'walk', Views: 1658788, Rating: 98.252286%
<tonil> jeste citali ista stripova online,ja ljetos kupio i procitao cijelu kolekciju ultimate spidermana od marvela,nekih 170-160 brojeva je bilo,
<OneKorea> SilverSpace, ovaj ''test'' je na razini osnovnoškolskih fora. inače ne rješavam takve stvari al sad sam probao jer je kratak. Osjecam se ko kad mi mali Ivica kaže na 8- nos ti posran
<SilverSpace> OneKorea: slazem se ovo i nije test
<obruT> OneKorea: kolko je 4+4 ? :)
<CTCP2> 44
<CTCP2> !
<obruT> CTCP2: sumnjam da bi ti to u bilo kojem jeziku proslo :P  ajd da sam pito "4" + "4" :P
<CTCP2> to ti se zove kreativnost :D
<CTCP2> hm, ova Dual-X radi cak bolje neg Vaporka
<CTCP2> wtf
<CTCP2> i jos je tanja pa mi ne prekriva susjedne PCIe slotove ko Vaporka
<tonil> sta si kupio CTCP2 ? 
<tonil> 7950?
<tonil> 280 R9?
<CTCP2> Sapphire R9 280X
<CTCP2> model Vapork i Dual-X
<tonil> nice koliko si dao 
<CTCP2> Vapor*
<tonil> di si uzeo
<CTCP2> Vapor su 2450 a Dual-X 2250
<CTCP2> u ADMu
<tonil> ok
<tonil> moga bi ja nesto nove grafe nabaviti
<tonil> al pod hitno mi treba novi mob pa cu prvo na to potrositi
<CTCP2> sam moras vidit oce li ih nac :>
<CTCP2> oces*
<CTCP2> malo je nestasica
<CTCP2> bas je danas neki lik prodavo 7950 za 1800 kn
<CTCP2> dobra cijena, dobra grafa
<CTCP2> prodo ju je odma
<marko_> ver
<jelly-home> http://fapvps.com/special-offers.html # zanimljivo ime domene
<Mmike> mlej
<weshmashian> moo
<Mmike> mmike.mooo.com
<weshmashian> This is the default web page for this server.
<weshmashian> a ja mislio da zajebavas
<Mmike> glupi mtp ne radi s ubuntuom
<Mmike> weshmashian, ne, ukinuli mi dyndns pa sam otvorio ovo
<Mmike> wehttp://mmike.mooo.com/munin/localdomain/localhost.localdomain/memory.html <- eto, zasto mi 8 GB nije dosta
<weshmashian> zasto? :)
<weshmashian> pokuso sam si sinotj slozit fglrx na laptopu, i failed
<Mmike> koju/kakvu grafu imas?
<weshmashian> 01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: Advanced Micro Devices [AMD] nee ATI Whistler LE [AMD Radeon HD 6625M Graphics]
<Mmike> probo s beta driverima ili 13,12 samo?>
<weshmashian> 12 i 13 probah stavit
<weshmashian> prvo mi je trebalo da nadjem kak da se to cudo skompajlira opce...
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> skines driver, pokrenes ga, i kazes 'napravi mi debian paket'
<Mmike> tak sam ja bar na ovom mintalica kompjuktoru
<Mmike> doduse, 101 paket tsam trebao instalirati 
<weshmashian> nope :)
<weshmashian> na kraju sam kloniro neki fork na githubu, prebacio neki fajl iz paketa i zakompajliro
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> kaj nope? :)
<Mmike> nije htjelo tak, ili?
<weshmashian> nemam pojma vise, na kraju sam zaspo :)
<weshmashian> enihu, odem se igrat :)
<Mmike> meni fglrx uvijek bio kul bas zbog toga sto ga je ueber-lako instalirat
<Mmike> skines, pokrenes, ovaj napravi paket, instaliras paket, rebootas, voila
<Mmike> nvidija se usere u /usr negdje, pa si poslije misli di je sta je
<weshmashian> hm, onda cem jos jednom probat, al' to sutra, 6670 uredno radi pod winjozama =)
<weshmashian> makar, zena oce da i na piceka stavim lajnuh
<weshmashian> prvi korak: zbutat sa usba nesto dok ne nabavim diskovlje :)
<Mmike> kol'ko ti velik disk treba
<Mmike> i jel' moze ide? :)
<Mmike> imam diskova doma pa ti mogu poklonit koji :)
<Mmike> porezeo sam se na fakin mjenjac ui autu
<Mmike> i sad me pece prst broj 4 i nemrem misa drzat kak spada i sad mi cijela ruka ukocena
<jelly-home> jesi dezinficirao, ko zna ko je dirao tu stangu
<SweetMuffin> http://www.metacafe.com/watch/an-4_zObmYYthYmm/ali_g_in_da_house_2002_chaining_ali_g_to_fence_in_protest_part_2/
<jelly-home> 'noć
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, pa onaj alfresco nije nist posebno
<Mmike> openkm mi se cini puno bolji
<Mmike> (tj, ljepse izgleda)
<Mmike> SweetMuffin, http://demo.openkm.com/OpenKM/frontend/index.jsp
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-15
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ubuntu mate fakat ne izgleda lose
<Mmike> mintov mate k'o da je malo ljepsi, al tema se lako iskopira
<Mmike> mayhem!
<calmpitbull> morgen
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<Ph0> jutro
<calmpitbull> ola svima
<BotaniCar1> Jutro, junacine
<Ph0> sto ima ?
<BotaniCar1> Eo risajzam virtualku da mogu udomiti virtualku u njoj :) 
<BotaniCar1> Jebem si sebe i na-knap dimenzioniranje :) 
<Ph0> a nedjelju radio nisi a ? :)
<BotaniCar1> Tko to kaze :) Samo sam radio stvari koje se ne vide >:) 
<Ph0> :)
<BotaniCar1> Jel uspio tko osposobiti nested virtualization u virtualboxu ? 
<SilverSpace> dan
<Vlado9A3CY> hell o world
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar1> help the world ! :) 
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> no da
<BotaniCar> Kak da skuzim kaj mi je pojebalo locale ? re-generirao sam ih i sad sve radi, ali bili su strgani ( ne bi ni skuzio da nisam restartao postgres pa je on bio dovoljno verbose da mi veli da nemre on s poludefiniranim localesima )
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> moinin'
<jelly> BotaniCar: upgrade libc6 ih hoć€ sjebati
<jelly> a cijela ta skalamerija sa generiranjem localeta je zapravo više štete nego koristi, uštedi se 50MB prostora a svako malo se potrga
<BotaniCar> Da :( 
<jelly> workaround: instalirati locales-all umjesto locales paketa pa imas sve localete cijelo vrijeme
<jelly> da, imas 500 nepotrebnih localesa al kod briga
<BotaniCar> E!!! Bistrek, fala ! :*
<BotaniCar> Jos jedan drek za turit' u puppet :) 
<jelly> al čini mi se da sam negdje imao problema i sa locales-all, ne sjećam se sad
<jelly> YMMV
<BotaniCar> propably will, but your reasoning is sound :)
<Mmike> wow
<Mmike> jel' cuo tko detonaciju?
<BotaniCar> Imam radove na fasadi, nisam vise siguran kaj cujem 
<weshmashian> jesam ja, nisam skuzil kaj je bilo
<BotaniCar> weshmashian: DETONACIJA, ne MASTURBACIJA, darn it ! :)
<jelly> jeste, cuo je
<Mmike> weshmashian: ti si u porno-zgradi?
<Mmike> ja sam tu kod dzamije/kulusica....
<Mmike> jelly: ja cu oko 18ice put svog dvorca, ti pase tad nekad da se vidimo nekud?
<jelly> Mmike: moze
<Mmike> JEBEMSISVOGASVECA OPET SAM SI ZALIO PPAPTIOM PAPM
<Mmike> laptop kavom
<Mmike> kurcem po celu
<SilverSpace> nije li to zvucni zid probijen
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KzBli3nJ9Ro
<datase> YouTube: Let3 - Kurcem U Celo - 0:03:31 - 131,408 views - 325 likes / 26 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se kuma u zanosu, prvi red na koncertu, ta pjesma - a nije gay :) 
<SilverSpace> hm bas i ne lijep prizor 
<BotaniCar> Ae :) 
<SilverSpace> inace let3 pljuga bend 
<SilverSpace> da ne rade gluposti nitko ih ne bi ni slusao a jos manje znao
<BotaniCar> Nikad od tebe zmazanca-pankera :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, istinu zboris :) Isto mozes prmjeniti na 4/5 bendova ( jel vristi tko od smijeha kad preslusava prve albume 'ladnog piva ? Kak oni nisu znali svirati :) )
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/hrvati-ne-vole-tjelesni-cak-92-posto-tinejdzerica-je-nedovoljno-fizicki-aktivno/790039.aspx
<obrut> aktiviro bi ih ja :P
<BotaniCar> "Stručnjaci se zalažu za donošenje Nacionalne strategije ..." << jos jedan sponzorirani clanak
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: da fakat kad slusas prve izvedbe od nasih bendova to je uzas 
<SilverSpace> obrut: pedofilu jedan :P
<BotaniCar> obrut: kakve ti skoljke voljish  ? :D
<obrut> BotaniCar: hehe :)
<jelly> moljim
<BotaniCar> zakaj ovi po portalima ne banaju kladionicke najave on-sight ? :)
<jelly> zato sto nemaju nikoga da gleda komentare
<BotaniCar> Ja isto pitam .. 
<SilverSpace> ni franko ne voli tjelesni i izbjegava ga :) inace doma ne prestaje skakat 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: zato kaj ih sam admin postavlja 
<SilverSpace> mora i on extra zaradit
<vileni> jelly: kakva je situacija sa mandarinama?
<jelly> vileni: stigle su u petak i cekaju
 * jelly vec smazao 2 kila svojih
<vileni> jelly: moze onda danas primopredaja? :)
<jelly> moze!
<Mmike> vileni: dosla mi ploca i proc, veceras sarafim :) jesi upogonio heat-disipator?
<Mmike> ne, sta je ono bilo
<Mmike> anti-ovlazivator?
<vileni> dehumidifier :)
<vileni> nisam, bio sam u ri za vikend, dosao jucer kasno
<SilverSpace>  VRDOLJAK
<SilverSpace> 'Lokacije benzinskih crpki koje varaju ne možemo otkriti jer bismo kršili zakon'
<SilverSpace> majke ti tko je ovdje lud 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: di si to dobio/vidio?
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/lokacije-benzinskih-crpki-kioje-varaju-ne-mozemo-otkriti-jer-bismo-krsili-zakon-979386
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/hrvatska/da-ja-kojim-slucajem-zivim-u-gunju-a-da-je-pukao-nasip-tuzio-bih-drzavu-979353
<SilverSpace> joj koje budaletine 
<SilverSpace> smijem se ali mi nije do smijeha 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: sad ce nas kitarovicka ugrabarit :)
<Mmike> erm, spasit :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a gle nesto se mora promjenit 
<SilverSpace> dali ce biti bolje ili losije to nitko ne zna 
<Mmike> pa, nece bit bolje
<Mmike> to je jasno
<Mmike> ak ostane zampsipovic, nece bit bolje
<Mmike> ak dodje grabarica, bit ce losije
<Mmike> mislim, gle onog karamarka
<Mmike> kriminalac mamic mu da donaciju a ovaj u tom ne vidi nist sporno
<SilverSpace> pa kaj je tu sporno?
<Mmike> ti se salis, jelda?
<SilverSpace> ne 
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> znaci, ja ukradem paru, i onda ju doniram tebi, i to je ok?
<SilverSpace> josipovic je dobio donaciju od osudenog kriminalca 
<Mmike> kakav je to idijotski glupi argument?
<Mmike> 'on on je krao, zasto nebi i ja'?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mamic nije osuden nigdje za kradu 
<Mmike> 'ZATO STO JE PROTUZAKONITO' jebem li mu mater!
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znaci, ti podrzavas mamica i sve sto radi?
<Mmike> nije nit bandic osudjen
<Mmike> pa svi znamo kak stvari stoje
<Mmike> ja fakat ne vjerujem da ces ti dat glas onoj kokosi :)
<Mmike> HDZovac, u srzi, !:)
<SilverSpace> ne ali dog ga god ne smjeste u zatvor on je nevin
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne da cu onom studentu 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> to je i meni padalo na pame
<SilverSpace> mozda napravi tulum na pantovcaku 
<Mmike> pamet
<Mmike> josipovic i grabarovic su apriori ne
<Mmike> onaj kujundzic
<Mmike> mislim, mutikasa samo takav
<Mmike> a ovaj mladi mladac
<Mmike> mislim, taj nish ne zna jadan
<Mmike> al' bar ce bit radikalna promjena
<SilverSpace> kujundzic je najveca mutikasa 
<Mmike> ae
<SilverSpace> i nemas izbora ako hoces promjene nego linda 
<Mmike> ?
<Mmike> pa imas
<Mmike> mladi jadnicak
<Mmike> kak nemas :)
<Mmike> mislim
<SilverSpace> a kaj bu taj 
<Mmike> ja ne vjerujem :)
<Mmike> pa taj bu actually napravio promjene
<Mmike> jer nema iza sebe karadamarka i te
<Mmike> da nema njega onda bi valjda glasao sa kujundzica
<Mmike> al' kak ga ima
<Mmike> kujundzic je off
<SilverSpace> josipovic je po regiji hodao 
<Mmike> velim, josipovic je zlo samo takvo
<Mmike> on se opce ne racuna
<SilverSpace> ovaj student di ce taj 
<Mmike> kolinda je mozda manje zlo, al' ona je samo karamarkova lutkica, tak da, jednako sranje
<SilverSpace> smjeh od lika 
<Mmike> manji smijeh nego kolinda ili kujundzic
<Mmike> josipovic najkulturnije izgleda od svih, al' taj je tek zajebata lopina 
<BotaniCar> Kaj, mandarine su stigle ? Jelly, koji dan (izem danas, kasno sam vidio) ti pashe primopredaja, popodne ? 
<SilverSpace> je karamarko je ligavac ali ne vidim dalje 
<Mmike> velim, neznam kaj je gore, kolinda ili josipovic
<Mmike> onak, jednako su ocajni
<Mmike> kujundzic je malo manje ocajan od njih oboje
<Mmike> a'l kak ima alternativa, onda nek si i kujundjic kujundja 
<BotaniCar> Treba onog mladca pustiti ( ako ga puste i penzici i partijska vojska) , da vidimo da li netko neuk moze napraviti vise stete od nekog zlonamjernog :)
<Mmike> to mu je najveca prednost, sto je neopterecen
<Mmike> HDZ je uberhvatsvo izmislio, i radi totalno stetu time
<Mmike> jebote, on bi tudjmana u ustav!
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ne moze stete napraviti vise ali kaj bu jadnik kosil travu 
<Mmike> za umret od smijeha :)
<BotaniCar> I nenaucen :) Iako, nadam se da nece imati stav kakav su imali u zivom zidu ( moras imati pedigre, jel ) .. 
<jelly> BotaniCar: kad god oces, osim petak ujutro
<Mmike> ma opce nije bitno, super bi bilo da on dobije jer bi konacno narod pokazao da mu je dosta
<Mmike> ak dobije kolinda, onda isti kurac
<Mmike> i dalje smo u istim govnima
<BotaniCar> jelly: biljezim se onda, s postovanjem, za sutra popodne ! 
<Mmike> ok, nismo u istim, al' smo i dalje u govnima i nije nam dobro
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj danas, ajd danas, da pivamo
<BotaniCar> kaj tebi fali, aj ne jedi govan :) 
<vileni> Mmike: i ti dolazis?
<jelly> bas bi mogao za onog lika iz Zivog Zida glasat, po principu "jebo ja svima vama mater"
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemrem danas, moram s malim ici obici Trg i Zrinjevac, da vidi ukrase
<Mmike> vileni: danas oko 18
<Mmike> jelly: that's the idea, da
<vileni> Mmike: pa sto tako kasno :)
<Mmike> vileni: a radim, necu stic prije
<Mmike> pol jutra bio s detetom po doktorima
<SilverSpace> jelly: to dosta ljudi misli :)
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ima svjetla na kraju tunela. Filip, eto, u trecoj godini prestao bas _svaku_prehladu kupit' :) Zdrav je , umalo, mjesec dana 
<Mmike> mjesec dana, a? :)
<jelly> VOTE SINČIĆ 2014
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma upala pluca
<Mmike> i sranje
<Mmike> ne spava po noci, temperatura do 40, pa onda padne na 37.7, i tak stalno
<Mmike> eo danas ima 38.2 cijeli dan, nije dobio supkocep
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> izgleda da mi minilinija ne pase
<Mmike> imam 3 ulaza koji moraju uc u pojacalce - dvdplayer (opticki), laptop (analogni obicni), digitalnatelka (analogni obicni)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kad vas slusam o klincima sad tek vidim koliko smo mi sretni sa frankom 
<SilverSpace> prosao vrtic bez ijedne zajebancije 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a'l nije isao u jaslice?
<Mmike> jaslice su kurac
<Mmike> i treba ih izbjec pod svaku cijenu
<Mmike> ak mozes, dakako
<Mmike> sad nam doktorica rekla - najbolje bi bilo da ga mozete maknut iz jaslica dok ne navrsi bar 2 godine
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije u jaslice isao 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> jaslice su sranje
<Mmike> pre mlado je dete, pobere sve kaj moze od svih
<Mmike> i jbg
<SilverSpace> sa 2.5 je iso u vrtic
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> to je jebeno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: aj mi opet onaj url posalji za minilinijy OKNJO ?
<Mmike> em ti unti testove kad mi potrgaju functional testove :/
<SilverSpace> danas sam bio na biciklu i mogu reci da je sad fenomenalno 
<SilverSpace> taman temperatura 
<Mmike> kme
 * Mmike jos uvijek nema biciklo :/
<vileni> Mmike: prestani ih poklanjati lopovima :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ne poklanjam
<Mmike> sami si uzmu
<Mmike> mislim da se to kaze 'kradja' :)
<vileni> lopov vjerojatno to smatra bespovratnim sredstvima
<BotaniCar> mmike ovo http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/ONKYO-CS-265-MINI-HI-FI-SYSTEM-RED-CD-NFC-BLUETOOTH-USB-CONNECTIVITY-/331402935410?pt=UK_Sound_Vision_Compact_Shelf_Stereos&hash=item4d29277c72 ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar:  ne, nesh u nekom .hr ducanu
<Mmike> ili si mi to ti SilverSpace preporicio bio?
<BotaniCar> bome ne znam, logs are your frends :) Silver je reklamirao kompica u sonusu
<Mmike> gledam sad, vipnetov settopdreckbox ima optical, a dvdplayer ima optical+coax
<BotaniCar> Super je kad mi pamcenje radi bolje od bar_necijeg :)
<Mmike> pa mi onda valjda treba linijica sa coaxin, opticin, analogin
<Mmike> brijem da staroj moram xbmc instalirat - to je to, jedino i dobro
<BotaniCar> Brijem da ce se odusevit' , ja pokazao mami koja se boji tehnologije, i dopalo joj se - valjda zato kaj ima cover art na sve strane 
<SilverSpace> joj
<jelly> kodi!
<obrut> izaso ?
<obrut> nije beta ?
<jelly> ko? di?
<obrut> pih, RC3 :P
<jelly> da, nije beta nego rc
<obrut> nist, mislio sam da si uzviknuo kodi jer je izaso :)
<SilverSpace> radi ko di
<jelly> ne, samo sam se sjetio da se vise ne zove xmbc
<jelly> xbmc
<SilverSpace> na androidu ok rc2
<SilverSpace> cekam final
<SilverSpace> silicon valley dick scene
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uFYy3oEnzVg
<datase> YouTube: Silicon Valley Dick Scene - 0:03:38 - 101,523 views - 612 likes / 16 dislikes
<jelly> ne hvala!
<SilverSpace> evo ni japanske ceste nisu ciste od snijega 
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/milanovic--varga-je-pogrijesio--novi-je-pa-ne-shvaca-duh--morat-cemu-tu-uredbu-promijeniti-/1255449/
<SilverSpace> biser do bisera 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: odlicna serija!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da dobri su :)
<BotaniCar> OK, dotakli su dno http://kolinda.hr/vijesti/susret-starih-prijatelja-kolinda-grabar-kitarovic-s-generalom-gotovinom ; Gotovina se befrendal s kozom koja radi za tipa koji ga je strpao u Haag :) 
<SilverSpace> Rubalj u tri mjeseca oslabio 58% u odnosu na dolar
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ke
<jelly> ne kuzim kak dolar stoji visoko
<SilverSpace> to je radi Mmike 
<jelly> BotaniCar: Gotovina nije blesav
<jelly> alzo,svi vole gotovinu
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kaj ju nije gotovina odjebo?
<Mmike> reko joj je da nece podrzat nikog, da narod mora sam odlucit
<Mmike> jelly: se na istom mjestu nadjemo?
<jelly> Mmike: Mirage?
<vileni> isto mjesto je pecenjara ili birtija?
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<jelly> KOJE?
<Mmike> ja sam za birtiju jer sam se prejeo vec danas
<Mmike> al' nece smetat nit pecenjara :)
<jelly> gle, u svakom slucaju ne bum nosil vrece do Badaliceve :-)
<jelly> tak da ajmo Mirage, cca 18:30?
<jelly> (birtija)
<vileni> ok
<Mmike> moze i koja minuta prije, sto se mene tice
<jelly> vileni: tebi ide 10kg, Mmike: tebi ide 8kg i jos dobis kilo limuna od moje mame da mi ne stoje, a limuna od naruzdbe nazalost nije bilo ovaj put
<Mmike> JEL
<Mmike> ERM
<Mmike> jelly: ack:)
<jelly> samo mandarine su stigle, lik je imao probleme s organizacijom 
<jelly> navodno ce ovaj tjedan biti klementine, te narance ("vasingtonke"), i nesto sitno grejpa; sve u ogranicenim kolicinama... nemam pojma sto to znaci
<jelly> cca srijeda popodne.  Nezgodno je sto smo mi dogovorili u srijedu navecer kino pa gledamo ko bi to pokupio
<Mmike> BotaniCar: http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=62&p=1485 - kaj brijes?
<Mmike> kaj klementine nisu mandarine?
<jelly> ne :-)
<jelly> mislim, drukciji okus
<jelly> ak uzgajivac kaze da nisu, ja mu vjerujem
<jelly> A clementine is a hybrid between a mandarin and a sweet orange, so named in 1902.
<jelly> Wikipedia confirms
<Mmike> 1902
<SilverSpace> klementine su bolje 
<Mmike> i onda smo imali gmo :)
<Mmike> samo sto nismo imali deble okolo da huskaju protiv toga :)
<Mmike> s/deble/debile
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to nije gmo
<Mmike> zato kaj je 'prirodno' napravljen? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: daj mi url na onu miniliniju kaj si mi preporucio,pliizz
<jelly> gmo je kad usadis DNA, ak radis hibridizaciju to se kao ne zove gmo
<jelly> (iako moze rezultirati sa slicnim sranjima i iako je isto manipulacija genima)
<SilverSpace> http://sonusart.hr/catalog.aspx?c=16
<Mmike> precisely
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a nisi mi neku specificnu preporucio?
<SilverSpace> ak je to onda je ova http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=16&p=1462
<SilverSpace> ne sjecam se 
<weshmashian> Mmike: jok, nisam bio u Barad-Duru kad je mastu.. erm, detoniralo
<Mmike> weshmashian: a de si bio ?
<weshmashian> doma :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ovo cu uzet: http://sonusart.hr/product.aspx?c=62&p=1485
<Mmike> i zvucnike
<DomaMuff1n> Steta kaj si nismo familija, Mmike  :) Kupi meni nekaj za soma i po kuna :) 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hbVhRBt1lkM
<datase> YouTube: Must see head massage Bengal style - 0:00:44 - 38,807 views - 117 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> DomaMuff1n: pa to mi je mama, jebemu! :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bez interneta?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: bez interneta
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kaj ce staroj internet, mislim... ima laptop koji barely koristi
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> opet neki bager precvikao optiku
<SilverSpace> ma da
<SilverSpace> plitko zakopavate :)
<Mmike> di kaj sta 
<ivoks> kako lame
<ivoks> sjedim u starbucksu u park cityu, u jeboj uthi
<ivoks> i citam mail na thunderbirdu
<ivoks> i dolazi lik, sjedne stol do
<ivoks> i upali dell, na kojem je ubuntu i cita mail u muttu
<jelly> a u cemu drugom
<Mmike> "issue solved in the meantime by Ante."
<Mmike> tak moj poso izgleda
<Mmike> nesh mi se eskalira, i onda 'ante solved it' :)
<Mmike> ivoks: pusu dobis!
<Mmike> ivoks: jesi mu reko: Mutt, a? 
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> sad si moram instalirat muttu
<Mmike> dumitru muttu
<SilverSpace> ee taj je bio zver 
<ivoks> Mmike: koji issue?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Dumitru Mitu
<jelly> Mmike: cek, zar me mozes preuzeti issue pa drugi vide da ti radis na tome
<SilverSpace> Adrian Mutu
<jelly> pogotovo taj ante
<Mmike> ivoks: rabbimq za nase momke
<ivoks> ah
<Mmike> rabbitmq, dakako
<ivoks> nisam ni znao da ima case za to
<jelly> rabbimq je kosher tech
<ivoks> to je uzas
<ivoks> sama cinjenica da mu HA ne radi bez DNSa je porazavajuca
<jelly> dns mora radit.
<jelly> meni se dize kosa na glavi kad vendor hardkodira ip adrese, odjebi s tim
<ivoks> ne, nije u tome problem
<ivoks> nego ti mu kazes IP, a on napravi reverse lookup
<ivoks> i onda koristi hostname, umjesto danog ipa, za spajanje
<Mmike> ivoks: da :)
<Mmike> pornjavatori su imali s tim bedova bas zbog DNSa - tamo se nigdje DNS ne koristi jer je pre sporo
<Mmike> nego
<Mmike> SilverSpace: onaj sonus
<Mmike> to je tvoj kompadre neki?
<SilverSpace> odrasli u zgradi i na kosarci 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8A2XaL5QShs
<datase> YouTube: MythBusters   S01E08   Escape From Alcatraz, Duck Quack, Stud Finder - 0:45:01 - 14,755 views - 45 likes / 1 dislikes
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesi cesto u kontaktu s njim?
<SilverSpace> ne bas od kad se odselio ako mislis da ti mogu nesto sredit ne mogu lik ni svojem bratu ne da popust 
<ivoks> hah
<ivoks> pitam lika kako je zadovoljan s ubuntuom
<ivoks> kaze da mu baterija traje duplo duze nego na windowsu
<ivoks> pa da kak ja znam za ubuntu, reko radim za firmu ciji je ubuntu proizvod
<ivoks> ma daj, radis za canoncial
<ivoks> dziss... ko da radim za apple ili google :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/felix?close_url=/
<Mmike> bleh?
<Mmike> ja sam zeni stavio ubuntu na mali atom
<Mmike> acer d250 ili kaj vec
<Mmike> na windozama je baterija trajala 6-7 sati
<Mmike> (doslovno sam  mogao 2 noci po 3 sata gledati serije u krevetu)
<Mmike> sad na ubuntuu traje jedva 3 sata
<Mmike> doduse, ono su xp bili
<Mmike> modza lik imo win8 :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma ne, mislio sam da ga pitas je'l valja kaj tajj denon
<SilverSpace> svaki trgovac ce ti reci da valja :)
<SilverSpace> ja samm zadovoljan sa svojim denonom 
<jelly> Mmike, vileni: idem ja sad lagano pa cu bit u kaficu oko 18:20, a vas dvojica kad dodjete dodjete 
<Mmike> jelly: ja krenem kroz 10 minuta, tamo sam oko pola
<vileni> ja za 5min krenem
<jelly> kk
<DomaMuff1n> Ja ne. Ja idem u slanu sobu :D No beer there
<Mmike> jelly: krenuo
<jelly-home> mandarine: dostavljene
<SilverSpace> pivo popijeno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kaze Franko mama teško je biti ja 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> 'Sreća da Varga nema službeni avion'
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> ee
<markosejic> silverspace pozz
<SilverSpace> kaj ima
<markosejic> evo dosao s posla odmaram
<SilverSpace> pih tko jos odmara
<markosejic> bilo je dosta auta na pranju
<markosejic> s jednim sam se namucio dok sam ga usisao vozio u njemu pse sav je bio pun dlaka
<markosejic> jos honda accord koji je pila od auta
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' koristite vi inhalator kaki?
<SilverSpace> ln
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VSbNumR9Z8k
<datase> YouTube: Devuan is Born - 0:03:50 - 729 views - 12 likes / 4 dislikes
<ivoks> materinu
<ivoks> Flight duration:
<ivoks> 13:20 h
<Mmike> ivoks, kaj letis cesnom? :)
<ivoks> Mmike: ne
<ivoks> Mmike: letim u pizdu materinu
<Mmike> lol :0
<Mmike> kud ides?
<ivoks> cape town
<Mmike> wo-ha!
<Mmike> jebeno :)
<Mmike> bio si vec tam, right?
<ivoks> jesam
<ivoks> dug let u pm
<ivoks> najduzi ikad
<ivoks> Date From To Departure Arrival
<ivoks> Sun, 01. Feb ISTANBUL TR
<ivoks> ATATURK
<ivoks> TERMINAL I - INTERNATIONAL
<ivoks> TERMINAL CAPE TOWN ZA
<ivoks> CAPE TOWN INTL 00:50 h 14:10 h
<ivoks> Flight duration:
<ivoks> 13:20 h
<ivoks> fak
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> daleko!
<Mmike> linode oso kvragu?
<Mmike> rebootam virtualku i ova ostane ugasena
<Mmike> moram u manager i kliknit 'boot'
<Mmike> wtf?
<Mmike> i sta sad
<Mmike> kompresijski ili ultrazvucni inhalator?
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-16
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski 
<Ph0> Jutar
<BotaniCar> Uptine virtualizatora u zadnjih 8 godina: Total uptime:99.43% Downtime:7 day(s) 11 hour(s) # :) Please tell me Hyper-v sucks :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ventilator?
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> hipetator?
<Mmike> kaj ja hocu rec?
<Mmike> VIZUALIZATOR
<Mmike> ne
<Mmike> :D
<Mmike> inhalator!
<Mmike> jel' imate vi ihnalator?
<Ph0> jebem ti avalon da ti jebem avalon
<Ph0> i mihajela sajka
<Mmike> Ph0, stabi?
<Ph0> jebu me ko kretena , prebacivao hosting sa windoza na linux i nisu odradili kako treba
<vileni> Mmike: si slozio komp?
<Mmike> vileni, ma jok :/ dete bolesno, zena zivcana, unit testovi nenapisan
<Mmike> veceras cu
<Mmike> moram si i stavit ubuntu-mate na laptop
<Mmike> linux mint je super, al' juju ne radi kak spada nanjemu, pa me jebe malo to :)
<BotaniCar>  Mmike: imamo, nekakav elektricni , na paru 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, a, jel' kompresijski ili ultrazvucni?
<BotaniCar> Jel ti to mene jebes ? :) Dobili smo ga na poklon i radi. Upiknes u struju, natocis vodu i inhaliras, jebe mi se kakav je :) 
<Ph0> BotaniCar: jal ima mish ventil ? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: hoces da ti posudimo svoj ? pa, ako je ok, onda mozes uzeti isti takav, ako ne, drugaciji ? 
<BotaniCar> Ph0: sad si me sjetio, nisam se sjetio natociti rakiju i inhalirati sebe :)
<Ph0> BotaniCar: prvo rakiju maznut pa tek onda zube prat
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, navodno su ultrazvucni puno bolji jer - bolje rasprsuju fiziolosku, krace traje da se dete inhalira, bolji je efekt i potpuno je tih
<Mmike> RAKIJU
<Mmike> fakat nisam dugo alkohola popio
 * Ph0 nije nikad bolestan dok pije rakijeshtinu
<BotaniCar> Mmike: najbolje kaj mogu ponudit' je da ti posudim svoj, probaj jel dela , vidi kojeg je tipa, pa znas za dalje ? 
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> virt-manager fino radi na windowsima, dok ne pozelim uci u konzolu virtualke, tamo je mrak :) 
<SilverSpace> mrak mrak?
<SilverSpace> ili samo mrak?
<BotaniCar> mrak mrak mrak ... k'o u krevetu prve bracne noci
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: cisto sumljam da ti je bilo mrak prve bracne noci 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: sram me pisati da sam bil tak p'jan da ne znam ni s kim sam legao :) 
<BotaniCar> Znam s kim sam se probudil !!! 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, jel' glasan?
<BotaniCar> Mmike tisi od graficke 
<Mmike> what a comparison :D
<BotaniCar> well, what did you expect :) Tisi je i od mje bolje_polovice , ali to nije usporedba, od nje je sve tishe :)
<Mmike> kak ti mosh bit SilverSpace da Vigour nije ona
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> s/SilverSpace/siguran
<Mmike> :D
<SilverSpace> lol koja usporedba 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ke ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ma krivo, htio sa mnatipkat 'siguran' tak da napisem 's' i stisnem tab :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da je zensko, do sad bi i na dupe progovorila 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kava ti treba :)
<vileni> ja na sve stiscem tab
<vileni> i onda se cudim kako nema autocomplete
<BotaniCar> gledam izvjestaje o dostupnosti, ispada da jednako cesto rebootam i linuxe i windowse ; eto, dotle je doslo 
<vileni> do toga da je hyper-v vrijedan spomena? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, aj reci, u 8 godina imam 7 dana downtimea, to ukljucije dva seljenja iz jednog datacentra u drugi 
<BotaniCar> Nda, i jednu migraciju na nove diskove ( dok jos nije imao live migration ) 
<vileni> ma zajebavam, pa imam i ja to u produkciji :)
<vileni> koliko god bi htio nesto drugo, ovo je bilo optimalno rjesenje, iako ne bez problema
<BotaniCar> Ja nisam imao nikakve frke osim inicijalnog omogucavanja centralnog managmenta ( vecina kanti imaju core windowse, pa je trebalo prtljati da se pripusti centralni server ) 
<vileni> sta nije dovoljno dodati ih u domenu?
<BotaniCar> Ne trosim domenu za kolocirane servere
<BotaniCar> tak da je tu bilo prtljanje , da imam nekakav LDAP, i to bi proslo bez muke
<SilverSpace> jebo zimu kosti me razvaljuju 
<obrut> kakva zima ? vani je pretoplo
 * obrut hoce minuse
<SilverSpace> obrut: jes naso vodopad 
<SilverSpace> treba ti debeli minus
<BotaniCar> imam ja na tekucem, ako pomaze :9
<obrut> SilverSpace: ma nis se nije smrzlo :P
<obrut> vec vidim kak cu procamit godisnji doma
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: bome i josipovicima debeli minus od 500 000kn
<BotaniCar> I ja bi imao takav, ali nosim krivo prezime .. to je umijece, uci u dug toliko da postanes tudi problem 
<SilverSpace> veli moj frend 
<SilverSpace> kad si malo duzan onda si duznik kkad si puno duzan onda si partner 
<BotaniCar> to je to
<BotaniCar> Steta kaj mi je trebalo toliko godina da shvatim tako jednostavnu istinu
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak mogu provjeriti sto je poslo po zlu , ako od JumboMaila ne dobijem email ni kao primatelj ni kao posiljatelj ( oba na istoj domeni  ) ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: lijepo pitas mail admina di je zavrsio mail
<jelly> u /msg na primjer
<jelly> inace nikak, ak si krivo upisao ili nam je outgoing server na blacklisti... nemres znat
<BotaniCar> A nish, udavio sam admina :)
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/Ti1kB9
<BotaniCar> I ti nadjes anketu u drzavnim novinama :) Dobro da nisi Ipsos+ linkao :)
<Mmike> obrut: zakaj smrznuti vodopadi?
<obrut> Mmike: za penjanje valjda :)
<Mmike> aha )
<Mmike> reko, di ces sad s biciklom :)
<Mmike> btw, naso sam konu neku, u splitu, 4k kuna lik trazi, al' s obzirom da je nova slicna 4600 brijem da bi lik mogo spustit na 3500
<Mmike> jedino kaj ima hidraulicne disk kocnice, neznam kol'ki je to bed za odrzavanje
<vileni> pa bolje su hidraulicne
<vileni> a za odrzavanje, odvezes u servis ili gledas puno youtube videa
<SilverSpace> obrut: se voziš kaj 
<SilverSpace> hidrouika lakse za odzavanje od klasicnih 
<SilverSpace> kao i disk 
<SilverSpace> lakse za namjestit 
<SilverSpace> od 2009 do sad nisam imao problema sa njima osim mjenjanje pakni 
<SilverSpace> vozio po sumi i brdima 
<Mmike> ma ja sam imo mehanicke diskove
<Mmike> i to je fire and forget
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jedino kaj te od tvojih bole ruke na spustu :)
<SilverSpace> hidroulika sa dva prsta kocis
<Mmike> SilverSpace:  a ak baj dugo stoji, hocel' se kaj pokvarit?
<hrvojem> ako kupujes bic da ti stoji uzmi sobni :P
<jelly> DomaMuffin: krepao ti drugi klijent
<Mmike> hrvojem: :P
<vileni> mojem kocnice nisu uopce servisirane otkad je kupljen
<vileni> stovise, mislim da nista nije
<obrut> SilverSpace: pa ne bas koliko bi trebao, u subotu sam bio na jednoj laganoj turi, bio je fakat super dan za voznju (osim ono malo vjetra)
<Mmike> ma sam me zanima dal' ce ta hidraulika zahrdjat, rastopit se, skrutit se, bilokaj se
<vileni> mislim da bi prije mehanicki otisao nego ovo
<vileni> a kocnice su pregenijalne, uopce se ne moras truditi da zakocis
<vileni> svako toliko zaboravim koliko su jake pa gume cvile
<hrvojem> Mmike, ne bi trebalo nista otici, tu i tamo eventualno bi ih trebalo mozda odzracit
<hrvojem> mislim da to odes u neki servis sa dodatnim podesavanjem te izadje oko 100kn, vjerojatno i manje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pet godina kod mene i nista rade jos sve ok
<hrvojem> Mmike, nemas dodatnog previse podesavanja/zatezanje jer nema sajle tako osim pakni bi trebalo sve radit ok
<Mmike> gut
<Mmike> thnx
<Mmike> sad samo da vidimo dal' ce lik spustit cijenu
<Mmike> ako da, nova kona
<Mmike> i onda odmah uguravam 2134 GPS trackera unutra
<BotaniCar1> TrendMicro mi zeli rastopiti diskove u racunalima .. 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar1: pa kaj radis kaj talis diskove 
<BotaniCar1> Kako kad, u ovom slucaju sam provjeravao za viruse, ali imao sam epizode di sam krivo slozio mail server, tak da je sam sebi slao mailove u loop, to ih isto hoce zgrijati na brzinu :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/vijesti/hrvatska/362774/Sjetite-se-sto-se-dogodilo-Cacicu.html
<SilverSpace> strela ute pukla
<BotaniCar1> A, Cacicu se nesto dogodilo ? :D
<SilverSpace> Čak 84% vegetarijanaca vrati se mesnoj prehrani
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45949/glupi-windowsi
<weshmashian> mornin'
<SilverSpace> uh
<BotaniCar> #$%&/( i majstore, opet su ukopcali flexu di sam rekao da ne smiju .. sad sam kitu rekao da pripremi kesu na kupnju novog PCa, ako mi spale ovaj, najednom im flexa ne treba .. 
<jelly> usisivac u UPS :-)
<BotaniCar> :) Jagor <3
<BotaniCar> A i thunderbirsu se na***em keve. Frajer trazi da sazme mape, i onda to radi 5 gladnih godina! Nemojte mi samo reci da sam si sam kriv kaj imam 20GB inbox s 450 poddirektorija ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Ili mi, ne daj Bo(n)ze predolziti da si kupim SSD :)
<vileni> ssd si moras kupiti bez obzira na thunderbird
<BotaniCar> Jedini razlog za kupnju SSD-a ( jednom kad bude para) je to kaj mu je okvir radnih temperatura daleko visi nego spinnerima 
<jelly> a i sam po sebi se manje grije
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bu ova godina mrzla, vise ne grijem kucu na bitkonje :) 
<vileni> ja imam amd za grijanje
<BotaniCar> Imam i ja, ali ga slabo palim, jebate, kaj mi je dete starije, to manje mi je upaljena svenamjenska pila, sve vise imam upaljenog samo crticpustalica atoma
<BotaniCar> Brijem da cu bubnut karticu na njuskalo ovaj tjedan :) 
<BotaniCar> Treba tko R9 290 ?
<SilverSpace> ja mislio da je u crnoj gori http://doktor.jutarnji.hr/misteriozna-bolest-spavanja-u-kazahstanu/1255907/
<jelly> jel se moze s tim jaja kuhati
<BotaniCar> jellybrijem da bi s njom mogao propaliti ljusku od jajcof :) 
<jelly> doduse ak trosi 250W to mi je malo previse
<BotaniCar> Velis, ima i jeftinijih kuhala :)
<jelly> i grafickih koje mogu vrtit Portal 2
<BotaniCar> Daj ne reci da se i ti imas vremena igrati, bilo kaj .. lju-bo-morim :)
<BotaniCar> Linkedin mi je, na osnovu mog profila, ponudio poziciju "Medical director" :) Znao sam da ce se ono sistemasenje po bolnicama kad-tad isplatiti :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: mene taj LinkedIn malo deprimira, brijem da gleda po godistu pa ak imas 35-40 godina, trebao bi vec biti neki direktor
<BotaniCar> Mene deprimira to kaj dozvoljava non-ekspertima da endorsaju eksperte u njihovoj domeni rada .. Kak ti, kao vegan, mozes znati kakve ja cevape pecem ? A i ovo kaj ti velis, sad si me sjetil kak je ivoks neki dan rekao "pre mlad sam da budem direktor" :)
<jelly> endorsanje je bullshit, sluzi samo za spam
<jelly> sad cu te endorsam za "Cevap Exterminator"
<jelly> kao vegetarijanac :->
<BotaniCar> :) Idem se samokaznit kaj sam ti dao ideju :D
<BotaniCar> Al, da, treba taj linkedin ridikulizirat' :) Mamicu im, objavili da su ove godine zaradili N% vise nego prosle, a samo dilaju s vise magle :)
<BotaniCar> "he awesome team at Site5 are looking for Abuse Administrator to replace me, jump over and take a look at http://lnkd.in/bcr8bxw " << bezim van :) 
<jelly> dammit, ne da mi
<BotaniCar> valjda se prvo moram sam proglasiti znalcem :)
<SilverSpace> Čak 84% vegetarijanaca vrati se mesnoj prehrani
<jelly> ponavljas se
<jelly> uzet neke trave za pamcenje, ginkgo
<SilverSpace> slucajno 
<BotaniCar> Smijuckam se na "uzet neke trave" :) pasi i pushi, silver ! :)
<BotaniCar> Nego, kakva im je metrika, koliko su ih anketirali , deset ? :)
<SilverSpace> pobjedilii smo island u hokeju kaze neki liki easy money
<Mmike> linode oso u kukuruku
<Mmike> velim 'poweroff', a ovaj mi reboota virtualku
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/otvorio-izlaz-za-nuzdu-u-avionu-da-brze-side/1256126/
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si pokusao ugasiti linode :=)
<Mmike> nisam pokusao nego sam htio
<SilverSpace> pa nemres to 
<Mmike> kak nemres
<Mmike> imas 'shut down' gumb u UIju
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni izgleda kao da je tvoja linode kutija razvila samosvijest :)
<Mmike> ma nije neg onaj Lassie kurac
<Mmike> ili reboota ili ne
<Mmike> ak je lassie ugasen, stroj kad se ugasi je - ugasen, bez obzira kaj si reko 'poweroff'
<Mmike> erm, 'reboot'
<Mmike> kad je lassie upaljen, ti kazes 'poweroff' ili kliknes 'shutdown', a lassie ga opet upali.
<SilverSpace> http://www.24sata.hr/zanimljivosti/melem-za-muske-oci-zene-po-new-yorku-hodaju-toples-398661
<SilverSpace> kad ce ta demokracija u hrvatsku 
<BotaniCar> Koji ce nam kua, zadnji put je u drustvu nje dosla i privatizacija :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ovo treba znat http://www.jutarnji.hr/sjecate-li-se-antoinea-walkera---spiskao-sam-110-milijuna-dolara-i-danas-na-posao-idem-busom--/1256303/
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MZjAantupsA
<datase> YouTube: Cameo - Word Up - 0:04:40 - 9,600,548 views - 46101 likes / 1173 dislikes
<Ph0> jelly: si tu ?
<jelly> jesam
<Ph0> http://parkytowers.me.uk/thin/Igel/M300C/index.shtml 
<Ph0> jel bi se dao kakav linux sa -x nagurat na to ?
<jelly> mozda, al bi bio samo patnja
<jelly> ti via procesori su grozno spori
<Ph0> kad da stavim gore ?
<jelly> ne znam, guglaj nesto tipa > M300C debian
<jelly> The IGEL M300C has a standard PC Phoenix Award BIOS # masala, to bi mozda bi radilo 
<Ph0> imam ih 2 na lageru :)
<Ph0> bios kaze da je cpu 1 ghz
<jelly> bojim da ces vise vremena potrosit da ga napravis da radi, nego sto ce sluzit svrsi
<Ph0> hm.. a DSL  sa xbmcom i zakucam ga iza tv-a ?
<jelly> to ima jako malo cachea (kao celeroni, recimo) sto znaci da je moderni softver spor
<jelly> https://bugs.debian.org/cgi-bin/bugreport.cgi?bug=745494
<Ph0> necu ni pokusavat
<jelly> zato sto pise "this installation went fine, not quite as expected." ? 
<Ph0> ne
<Ph0> nego zato kaj moram naruciti vecu mmc flash 
<Ph0> ovaj je od 1 gb
<jelly-home> ruska sala: Novce cuvajte u rubljama, nikom ne pada na pamet traziti novac u vreci punoj rubalja
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zagrepcanin-uhicen-u-posti-u-slikovnici-mu-iz-argentine-poslali-100-grama-kokaina/1256562/
<SilverSpace> lumen
<Mmike> fakat
<Mmike> idijot :)
<markosejic> dobro je rekao einstein zadsku glupost lju
<markosejic> za ljudsku glupost
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> iz argentine kupovat drogu
<Mmike> pa ima u zagrebu svega :)
<hbogner> ima netko preporuku za dobar audio/video editor/mixer na win?
<hbogner> rodjak me pita pa da mu znam nesto preporucit
<Mmike> hbogner, adobe premijere?
<hbogner> to mi palo napamet, al mozda precise za njega :D
<hbogner> kaze jedan kolega da je  Reaper ok
<jelly-home> Mmike: u zagrebu nemres kupit za bitkonje
<Mmike> hbogner, to je za zvuk smao
<Mmike> jelly-home, tja :)
<hbogner> Mmike, ma nisam se dobro izrazio: audio i/ili audio/video editor i/ili mixer
<Mmike> pa jel' mu treba video ili ne? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, valjda, rekao je za pjesme i filmove, neznam jel mora bit u jednoj aplikaciji sve :D
<Mmike> :) 
<hbogner> ima frajer bend i sviraju okolo, u zadnje vrijeme se i snimaju kamerom
<jelly-home> Mmike: evo Vujcic sad na tv-u objasnjava kak je novac dug
<Mmike> jelly-home, jesi vidio? :)
<Mmike> dobro da nemam TV 
<Mmike> blizu :)
<markosejic> ja imam a ne gledam
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly-home> er. Sincic.
<jelly-home> taj lik.
 * jelly-home los sa imenima
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: eto sve treba riješiti u prvom krugu 
<hbogner> bum mu stavio reaper onda, i mozda negdje nadjem adobe premiere pa nek ima oba :d
<Mmike> reaper nema video
<Mmike> ovisi kaj lik hoce
<Mmike> idem preinstalirat laptop
<markosejic> sta ces sada instalirati
<hbogner> Mmike, hvala na strpljenju, stavim mu nesto za pocetak, pa ak mu nepase nek sam trazi dalje
<SilverSpace> Mmike: uh i ja vec dugo odgadam reinstalirat laptop
<markosejic> ja vec par mjeseci nisam nista dirao
<markosejic> lmde me dobro sluzi
<Mmike> markosejic, ubuntu mate
<markosejic> linux mint debian
<markosejic> mate
<SilverSpace> mali mate 
<jelly-home> mate parlov
<jelly-home> ha, narucio muffin uz pizzu, dobio dva
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/letvom-ganjao-agente-kabelske-tv-na-kucnom-mu-pragu-ponudili-pretplatu--on-je-podivljao/1256601/
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> brate kakva glavoboljka
<SilverSpace> juzina
<Mmike> ma i to i prehlada neka ili neki kufer
<Mmike> bas sam nikakav
<tonil> alooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ki5m9xOEwV8
<datase> YouTube: SANDRA AFRIKA FEAT. COSTI - DEVOJACKI SAN (OFFICIAL VIDEO) - 0:03:44 - 305,819 views - 3199 likes / 954 dislikes
<SilverSpace> ko je ta 
<tonil> na tu se mi dalmatinci lozimo
<SilverSpace> no dobro kat su vam ciganke in
<tonil> SilverSpace, nase su jos gore
<tonil> SilverSpace, vidis http://postimg.org/image/70rs2rpjb/
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Bv4B5tJmM8
<datase> YouTube: Junge wird angeschossen! PRANK - 0:00:44 - 637,106 views - 23084 likes / 723 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> tonil: ovo je kalibar http://www.index.hr/lajk/poster/45973/spremna-za-shooting
<Mmike> systemd on /sys/fs/cgroup/systemd type cgroup (rw,noexec,nosuid,nodev,none,name=systemd)
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-17
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<Ph0> jutar
<BotaniCar> opet novi munin :) 
<SilverSpace> tko?
<BotaniCar> http://munin-monitoring.org/
<BotaniCar> hmpf, i mailx 
<SilverSpace> koliko ti to pomaze 
<SilverSpace> te didemide
<SilverSpace> điđemiđe*
<BotaniCar> Masu. Uz to kaj je korisno, fantasticno je kad oces nekom ne-tehnicaru ( citaj Upravi ) dokazati da negdje imas usko grlo. 
<BotaniCar> pokazes grafice, slegnes ramenima i velis "rekao sam vam" :) 
<SilverSpace> je slikovnicom je najbolje nekoga uvijeriti :)
<BotaniCar> Opet bu'm delal nocnu u petak .. certifikati isticu .. sache mi se obrut smijati :) 
<SilverSpace> bar ce ti bit placena nocna prekovremena :=
<BotaniCar> To je istina :) 
<SilverSpace> dok sam radio volio sam odradit 2-3 prekovremene mjesecno 
<BotaniCar> Je, visak para ne smrdi :) 
<SilverSpace> bilo je ljudi koji su trebali slobodne dane 
<SilverSpace> nocna prekovremena je kod nas bila dobro placena 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj sam pola smjene mogo i odremati :)
<SilverSpace> i ujutro u skolu 
<SilverSpace> bemti kad se sjetim nonstop sa neku skolicu ili trenibg imao 
<SilverSpace> koji idiot od doktora 
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/psihijatar-koji-je-napisao-da-satorprosvjednici-imaju-pogon-na-klerofasizam-prisiljen-podnijeti-ostavku/790298.aspx
<SilverSpace> pisu ljudi da je i inace imao ispade na fb
<SilverSpace> i sad ti odi psihijatru :)
<SilverSpace> odoh si neki dorucak slozit 
<BotaniCar> Znam tri psihijatra, svaki je lud k'o slapa
<Ph0> ziza je najbolji terapeut
<BotaniCar> Potpisujem.
<Ph0> jel ko koristio endian ?
<jelly-home> nije li "klerofasizam" komunisticka izmisljotina?
<BotaniCar> prilicno dobro opisuje ono sto znaci, nije li svejedno cija je umosklepina ?
<BotaniCar> https://www.backblaze.com/blog/6-tb-hard-drive-face-off/ # ono kad imas s cim testirati kak treba
<Mmike> man
<Mmike> odspavo sam si
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/-ruske-banke-propast-ce-za-sest-mjeseci--rublja-je-ove-godine-izgubila-cak-54-posto-vrijednosti/1256555/
<Mmike> BotaniCar, tl;dr, the verdict?
<SilverSpace> ne valja 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: scroll down :) 
<SilverSpace> ruse ne vala pehati 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: "Today the Western Digital hard drives are first in line to be our choice for 6 TB drives. "
<Mmike> wd je opcenito kul zadnjih godina
<Mmike> bleh
<Mmike> ubuntu-mate ima onaj ruzni ubuntu font :/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) jes vidio to ti namjerno rade 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/hHMObf
<BotaniCar> ma kul je kua, da si citao komentare, imao bi kaj procitati o inicijalnom firmwaretu - parkirao je glave svakih 8 sekundi :)
<drj_cro> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img7/20141213/1000/oops_thats_a_fail_32.gif
<SilverSpace> koji krele 
<Mmike> drj_cro, ooooooooooo :)
<drj_cro> o mike :)
<Mmike> drj_cro, kako dete? :)
<drj_cro> koje od 3 :)
<Mmike> ovo najsvjezje :)
<drj_cro> taj je jedini zakon
<drj_cro> ova 2 ubise :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> :) :)
<Mmike> kak si ti?
<drj_cro> u zadnje vrijeme slabije se spava al inace ok :)
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: za wd: http://jebo.me/pas/9i
<SilverSpace> http://img.izismile.com/img/img7/20141213/1000/oops_thats_a_fail_32.gif
<Mmike> drj_cro, ja sam se nocas, nicim izvazvan, izspavo, 7 sati u komadu
<Mmike> cak me nit kicma ne boli tak jako
<SilverSpace> bemti prste 
<jelly-home> BotaniCar: jel se bar mogu flashati pod linuxom sad
<Mmike> dete imalo upalu pluca i jos vuce bronhitis pa ne spava opce zadnjih 10ak dana, al' nocas, eto...
<SilverSpace> nisu uskladeni uz mozak 
<BotaniCar> jelly-home: spamam te na msg :) 
<drj_cro> e sad zamisli njih 3 kad su bolesni
<SilverSpace> drj_cro: tri gremlina 
<drj_cro> da :)
<SilverSpace> jutros sam ja jednog imao nije se htio ustati za skolu
<Meks> pozz
<SilverSpace> i tebi
<jelly-home> sto vise antena to bolje? http://www.amazon.com/Netis-Wireless-Repeater-Enhanced-WF2780/dp/B00JYCJJNY/ref=pd_sim_sbs_pc_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=19Y61968KDA07DWQAS6C
<BotaniCar> U stvari mi se dopada mogucnost da si na 2/4 antene spojim kabl i vanjsku antenu, mogu spricat' po cijeloj zgradi ! 
<SilverSpace> jelly-home: je bolje przi mozak i jaja 
<BotaniCar> slatko, ddwrt ide gore , 128MB RAM & 128MB Flash Dual isto kul zvuce
<jelly-home> ne kuzim kak to moze radit ista korisno kad su antene toliko blizu
<Ph0> zato postoji alu folija :) i kantice od nescaffea
<BotaniCar> jelly: velim, ja to gledam kao priliku da pristekam kabl i eksternu antenu .. ili tri 
<Meks> trebam pomoc,spojen sam HDMI sa telkom i nemogu dobiti ton na telku,help 
<SilverSpace> jesi pohledao u opcije zvuka 
<SilverSpace> tamo bi trebao biti hdmi 
<Meks> nema ga
<Meks> samo digital output i speakers
<SilverSpace> to pod ulaz
<SilverSpace> ilii izlaz 
<SilverSpace> digital output bi trebao bit 
<Meks> izlaz a i ulaz nema hdmi
<SilverSpace> gledaj da nije na mute
<Meks> nije,sve sam provijerio
<Ph0> probaj drugi hdmi u tvu
<Meks> trebao bi biti negdije hdmi,imao sam ga prije na starom lapu
<SilverSpace> jesi probao napraviti reboot sa ustekanim kablom
<BotaniCar> Kaj se linjaksi moraju ributat ? 
<Meks> jesam,hajde sacekaj min da jos nesto provijerim
<SilverSpace> mozda ti je i do hdmi kabla ja sam imao isti slucaj kriv je bio kabel
<Ph0> a kod mene se znalo dogoditi da 1 hdmi ulaz samo prenosi sliku i ton a ostali samo sliku
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a gle windoze logika :P
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato se i cudim, kaj predlazes covjeku :) Od 'akera tvog kalibra sam ocekivao da mu velis da neki modul reloada :)
<SilverSpace> Ph0: da i ulaz na tv isto ponekada ne rade 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: prije rebootas nego nades narednu :)
<BotaniCar> Onda nisi aker ! :) 
<SilverSpace> joj moram u skolu po daka 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa i nisam ja sa ti cisti amater :)
<Meks> ovako,nije do kabla,imam drugi,skinuo sa plejke
<SilverSpace> Meks: koji je to lap top ili sto je to 
<Meks> i nista,samo slika na tv,a probao sam na sva 4 ulaza
<Meks> HP
<SilverSpace> potrazi na google za taj model 
<Meks> kaj da trazim
<Meks> ??
<Ph0> hdmi no sound 
<SilverSpace> vidi dali ti se u opcijama zvuka sto promjeni kad ustekas i odstekas kabel 
<Meks> mozda trebam nesto sa centra softvera skinuti
<Meks> nista se ne mjenja
<SilverSpace> odoh ljudi
<Meks> zz
<obrut> nego, jel koristi tko kakav alat koji kroz određeni (duži) period monitorira sve tcp/udp "konekcije" i generira listu iz koje bih naknadno mogao saznati tko se sve spaja na neki stroj, odnosno kud se sve spaja taj stroj... stroj inace ima poprilicno puno prometa pa mi nesto kao tcpdump ne odgovara... mozda nesto kao iptraf ili ntop ili nesto deseto ?
<obrut> i iptraf i tcpdump su mi fora i ponekad ih koristim, ali to obicno kad trebam u nekom kracem razdoblju nesto konkretno pohvatat
<hbogner> OSM CDN server je aktiviran jucer u hrvatskoj, bilo je problema sa mreznim kablom koji je maloprije zamjenjen i sad radi normalno
<hbogner> prvi u hrvatskoj i prvi u regiji
<hbogner> http://dns.openstreetmap.org/tile.openstreetmap.org.html
<obrut> hbogner: vidim dosta ste aktivni... neki dan sam nesto gledao i bas su me iznenadili neki detalji
<hbogner> ima detalja, a sad imamo i brze karte :D
<hbogner> jel netko koristi munin i da mu nezeli skupljati podatke sa drugih nodova?
<BotaniCar> imam munin "agregator" i jedini put kad sam imao problema s agregiranjem je bilo kad sam zaboravio ovlastiti centralni node da se spaja na ostale
<BotaniCar> spoji se iz prompta na munin i Å¡probaj fetchati neki senzor
<BotaniCar> ako ti telnet ne uspije - nisi ovlastio taj IP da se spaja
<BotaniCar> ako uspije, onda na centralnom nodu nisi dobro definirao klijenta
<hbogner> munin-node radi i normalno se spaja na munin master od osm-a
<hbogner> ali moj munin master nemoze ucitati taj node
<hbogner> a dodaj ne moj master u munin-node.conf kao dopusteni ip
<BotaniCar> hbogner: daj izvadak iz konfiguracije centralnog noda , moje ( munin.conf na centralnom nodu ) izgleda kao : http://jebo.me/pas/13 ; klijent ( munin-node.conf ) izgleda kao: http://jebo.me/pas/88
<BotaniCar> velim, probaj se jos telnetat na munin-node nekog slejva i fetchaj senzor, mozda se moze spojiti ali fetch puca
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/6e master i http://jebo.me/pas/89 nodovi
<BotaniCar> aj probaj napisati samo IP , a ne regex ( to sam uspio par put shebati, sad si me sjetio ) i probaj riimoutly  fetchati , kajaznam, CPU_load kroz telnet.
<hbogner> osm master normalno prikazuje taj node2, ali moj master se nemoze spojit na taj node2
<hbogner> ovo je munin-dupdate.log: [FATAL] Socket read from viserion.osm-hr failed.  Terminating process. at /usr/share/perl5/Munin/Master/UpdateWorker.pm line 254.
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nikad nisam pokusavao remotley fetchati sam munin :(
<hbogner> BotaniCar, nemrem mjenat taj node jer je odrzavan preko chef-a i ako ja sam mjenjam automatski se prebrise sa defaultnim postavkama, ali njima radi, meni ne
<BotaniCar> hbogner , ne moras nista mijenjati. SShaj se na server koi nemre fetchati node info i okini "telnet node_ip -p 4949" , ako uspijes, okini "list" , ako i to prodje, okini "fetch df". Ako sve prodje, komunikacija je OK, problem je u konfiguraciji ili necem trecem
<hbogner> invalid option -- 'p'
<hbogner> nemre se spojit
<hbogner> telnet node_ip 4949
<hbogner> telnet 127.0.0.1 4949 radi i dobijem list sa lokalnog
<hbogner> ali taj remote neradi
<hbogner> ni jedan ni drugi nece
<hbogner> nope, ni jedan ni drugi
<hbogner> na ovom drugom sam maknuo regex i stavio cisti ip
<BotaniCar> jesi restartao munin-node nakon promjene iz regexa u plain_ip ?
<hbogner> da
<BotaniCar> Ako jesi, vrijeme je da krenes redom po http://munin-monitoring.org/wiki/PluginDebugging
<hbogner> mislim da je stvar u mom stroju :D
<BotaniCar> Stroj nemre biti kriv za nish, samo softver , imas iptablese ili nekaj drugo aktivno ?
<hbogner> ma mislim u postavkama mog stroja :d
<BotaniCar> provjeri firewalling, ako radi lokalno a ne remotely - nekaj te zaustavilo
<hbogner> nemam nista trenutno, ici ce fail2ban, koliko mislim
<hbogner> budem provjerio onda kasnije, sad sam samo htio jos s nekim provjeriti, jer sva uputstva pisu onako kako sma i ja napravio
<BotaniCar> probaj , za test, na nodeu  nesto kao "iptables -I INPUT -p tcp -s central_server_ip --dport 4949 -j ACCEPT"
<BotaniCar> Iako, meni izgleda da remote sensor_check vrtis kao krivi korisnik. 
<hbogner> moguce, ali nisam nista mjenao u postavkama korisnika
<hbogner> sve po defaultu
<hbogner> blah, kasnije, sad bi trebalo doruckovat, od 7 sam gladan
<Mmike> matereti potrganih fontova opet :)
<Mmike> "telnet node_ip -p 4949" 
<Mmike> oklen ovo -p ?
<hbogner> pitaj BotaniCar1 on je tako rekao :D
<Mmike> hbogner:  jel' se mosh stelnetat na node, bez ovog -p ?
<Mmike> telnet node munin
<hbogner> Mmike, "telnet 127.0.0.1 4949" radi dok "telnet node_ip1 4949" ni "telnet node_ip2 4949"  neradi
<hbogner> ni "telnet node_ip1/2"  isto neradi
<Mmike> ip1/2 ?
<Mmike> kaj je pak sad to?
<Mmike> i zakaj ovaj 127.0.0.1 ?
<Mmike> daklem, munin ima dve 'komponente' - pimpek koji providea informacije (munin-node, on pokrece pluginove koji daju brojeve, recimo, opterecenje CPUa), i munin koji se spaja na munin nodeove i uzima informacije od njih
<Mmike> znaci, na munin stroju (tam di su ti grafovi, di ti je apache koji servira te grafove) napises: telnet node_ip munin
<Mmike> naravno, node_ip zamijenis za IP adresu stroja na koji se spajas
<Mmike> prije neg napises 'ne radi' znaj da je korisno da mi kazes kak se 'ne radi' manifestira
<hbogner> Mmike, ip1 je node1 ip2 je node2
<hbogner> ovaj 127 sam testirao lokalni node
<hbogner> na lokalnom nodu se nalazi master
<hbogner> tj obrnuto, na masteru se nalazi lokalni node
<hbogner> nodeip je naravno ip adresa servera 1 i servera 2
<Mmike> kul
<Mmike> znaci, 'telnet node_ip1 munin' ne radi? kak se manifestira to 'ne radi' ?
<hbogner> testirao sam telnet sa i bez porta 4949 i nemrem se spojit na remote nodove, a na lokalni node mogu
<hbogner> cek cek, nisam radio sa munin na kraju
<Mmike> zakaj bi testiro bez porta?
<hbogner> manifestira se kao "Trying "
<Mmike> ak je samo 'trying' onda je network issue
<hbogner> pa pisao sam port a ne munin
<Mmike> mozda firewall
<Mmike> pa svejedno je dal' pises port ili munin
<Mmike> mario@mike:~$ grep munin /etc/services
<Mmike> munin		4949/tcp	lrrd		# Munin
<Mmike> hbogner: a telnet na port 22 na node_ip1 radi?
<weshmashian> mornin'
<hbogner> ad
<Mmike> djesi, rubalj!
<hbogner> *da
<Mmike> hbogner:  jel' imas di firewall popaljen?
<hbogner> Mmike, koliko sam ja upoznat sa mrezom, nemam
<Mmike> hbogner: odi na node_ip1 stroj i ugasi munin-node (/etc/init.d/munin-node stop) i onda reci: nc -l -p 4949
<Mmike> ostavi da ti radi tamo
<Mmike> i sa mastera se spoji opet na taj stroj na port 4949
<Mmike> vidi jel' se spoji
<hbogner> nmap:_ 4949/tcp filtered munin
<Mmike> ak se spoji tipkaj na jednom trebalo bi se pokazad na drugom
<Mmike> nmap?
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> aj jebomepasaj 'iptables-save' sa mastera i sa nodea
<hbogner> Mmike, nemrem se sa masteraa spojit na node preko 4949 porta
<hbogner> pise samo Trying
<Mmike> aj na nodeu ncaj neki drugi port, 9090 recimo
<Mmike> pa se probaj na njega spojit ?
<hbogner> nece
<Mmike> znaci, firewall
<Mmike> iptables-save
<Mmike> pa pejstaj output
<Mmike> sa oba stroja
<hbogner> blank, blank
<hbogner> dvaput prazan red
<hbogner> prazno
<hbogner> cek zaboravio sudo
<hbogner> na node imam onaj botanicarom ipatebles zapis
<Mmike> talk to network guys
<hbogner> http://jebo.me/pas/2q
<hbogner> Mmike, budem
<Mmike> -s munin_master_ip
<Mmike> bogara mu
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> kaj ti znaci munin_master_ip :)
<hbogner> Mmike, to sam maksirao ip adresu 
<Mmike> aha
<hbogner> inace pise xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx
<Mmike> :) o sto smo tajnoviti :)
<hbogner> :P
<hbogner> nije zbog tebe, nebrini
<hbogner> sta mora log znati koje su mi ip adrese :d
<Mmike> bas :)
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: vec sam mu dao liniju za iptablese i muninov port :) 
<Mmike> ae
<Mmike> al' mu nisi reko prvo jel' ima kaj u fwu
<Mmike> pa mu tak mosh potrgat fajrvol
<BotaniCar1> kak, ako ne sejva rule ? 
<hbogner> BotaniCar1, Mmike ma zaboravite za sad na to, kad uhvatim vremena pricat cu sa mrezasima
<hbogner> nijer mi neophodno
<BotaniCar1> hbogner: pricas s all_arround_selfproclaimed_mestrima, kaj ce ti tam-neki mrezasi :D
<BotaniCar1> Sudeci po spamu koji dobijam "we are verified people" :) 
<hbogner> da mi kaze jel on negjde na switchu lokira 4949 :D
<Mmike> ne, neg si naturio na vrh input chaina svoj neki rul koji mozda potrga ono iza kaj ima
<Mmike> mozda ima chain za 4949 port koji kajjanzam kaj napravi
<BotaniCar1> Mmike: imas pravo, pretpostavio sam da uopce ima odakle napraviti iptables-restore
<Mmike> ma mozda i ima, al' svejedno
<Mmike> btw, iptables-persistent
<Mmike> tak se paket zove
<BotaniCar1> Ako ima, onda je zaista svejedno jer bu strgano pokrpal onelinerom. Al, velim, imas pravo, nisam trebao pretpostavljati. 
<hbogner> BotaniCar1, Mmike opusteno, nist nije strgano
<hbogner> nist ni nije bilo u iptables
<Mmike> ae, vjerojatno ti mrezlija neda da prodjes po nekim cudnim portovima
<hbogner> Mmike, najvjerojatnije neda
<BotaniCar1> Mrezlija, pe*eru ! 
<hbogner> a ovaj kaj radi sa osm master mozda ide kroz vpn, jer ima 10.0.0.x adresu odobrenu
<hbogner> ili kak vec, slab sam kad moram razmisljat sa 2 sata sna
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lfTNYuWYRkw
<datase> YouTube: Man Falls Off Treadmill While Checking Out Woman | Falls off treadmill while looking at woman's butt - 0:00:56 - 301 views - 11 likes / 0 dislikes
<SilverSpace> haha 
<hbogner> snaso se covjek :D
<hbogner> Mmike, BotaniCar1 bitno mi je da tile cache radi kak treba, munin je nebitan
<Mmike> kak nebitan, bogara mu
<hbogner> oko 450Mbits/s cdn mreza daje van
<hbogner> jer radi na glavnom munin masteru, ovo sto sam ja htio je da radi i na mom munin masteru
<hbogner> http://munin.openstreetmap.org/ ovdje ga hvata
<hbogner> na mom munin masteru ne
<hbogner> zato kazem da mi je kod mene nebitan
<hbogner> zijev, mljac, mljac
<Mmike> konacno normalni fontovi
<BotaniCar1> ovo !! NAPOKON MOGU BIT HAKER KAJ BRZO TIPKA !!!11 http://hackertyper.com/
<pkiller> ne kuzim :)
<pkiller> kuzim :)
<jelly> pkiller nije hacker, ocito
<pkiller> ma strasno... ja gledam da li je to neki auto complete... prvo slovo koje sam stisnuo je S
<pkiller> i napise mi string
<pkiller> str
<jelly> ocito je to sustav koji pretvara kfsjaflkjsfksadj fkldsjf dl;ahflrjewif mfhsjkaf dsjklf sdlkhf u ono sto si stvarno htio napisati
<hbogner> jel to radi u textualnom browseru :D
<jelly> samo ako textualni burazer ima DOM slican normalnim burazerima
<hbogner> jel netko koristi vnstat ?
<hbogner> vidio nekidan pa razmisljam dal da ga pokrenem
<hbogner> http://humdi.net/vnstat/
<vileni> hbogner: ja koristio nekad davno
<vileni> bio je ok, pratio  sam za 3g modem koliko prometa trosim
<hbogner> ma gledam cisto kao info da dobijem statistike o mjesecnom/dnevnom prometu
<pkiller> bas to razmisljam sta ce ti te informacije na serveru?
<hbogner> al na serveru
<hbogner> neznam ni sam, ljubitelj sam statistika i brojeva
<hbogner> :D
<pkiller> ja recimo iftop koristim :)
<vileni> hbogner: slozi si observium :)
<pkiller> ali samo da vidim tko mi se spaja na server uživo
<hbogner> vileni, previse
<hbogner> pkiller, i ja iftop, iptraf i jos neke slicne na nekim strojevima, ali ovo cisto fire and forget i kasnije izvucem koliko prometa koji mjesec
<pkiller> pa to ... ako ti treba takva informacija izgleda program rođen za to :)
<BotaniCar1> vileni: observium je super samo ako ti hje svo zeljezo brendirano 
<vileni> pa linux strojeve vidi bez problema
<jelly> pkiller: sta ce mu: za svaki slucaj
<jelly> kasnije primijetis da je neki kufer provalio i da salje 20 megabita udp flooda u sekundi cijelo vrijeme
<jelly> ili primijetis da nova verzija necega trosi 20% manje prometa
<jelly> takve dugorocne stvari znaju biti korisne
<hbogner> lakse izvuci podatke nego iz ovih grafiica
<jelly> ak ne mozes vidjeti podatke iz grafova, onda nemas dobre grafove :-)
<hbogner> ma mogu vidjet
<hbogner> :D
<BotaniCar1> mene je munin spasio kad sam avrsio blacklistan, pa sam skuzio da mi mail server gadja yahoo kao da nema sutra :) 
<SilverSpace> tko te spasio 
<SilverSpace> mujo
<jelly> slavko
<SilverSpace> mirko
<hbogner> W: Failed to fetch http://hr.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/trusty-backports/universe/binary-amd64/Packages  403  Forbidden ???
<Ph0> jelly: esi ti neki baja u optimi ?
<jelly> hbogner: meni kaze 404 za Packages a 200 za Packages.gz
<jelly> Ph0: ne
<jelly> ne znam ko s kanala radi u optimi
<Ph0> fala
<Mmike> hm?
<BotaniCar1> http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/aoZnbeg_460s.jpg
<BotaniCar1> Balin,Dwalin,Stalin ! 
<Mmike> kaj
<Mmike> jesu rusi propali vec?
<Mmike> hbogner: erm, aj pejstaj 
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> oso je
<Mmike> jel' ima jos netko bedove sa hr. repoima ubuntatorskim?
<jelly> samo dok server nije radio
<jelly> BotaniCar1: ha, upravo hobbita i idemo gledat
<Mmike> osim usrano sugavih fontova, ubuntu-mate je pre odlican
<Mmike> jelly: ti si thinkpad fan, znas neki thinkpad koji bi imo 2 mSATA utikaca?
<obrut> jelly: ne isplati se... na kraju se ozene patuljak i vilenjak, a smaug im bude kum na svadbi
<jelly> obrut: sounds good
<jelly> Mmike: ne znam, odustao od toga sto lenovo radi
<Mmike> jelly: i sto sad?
<jelly> Mmike: ne idem po terenu, ne treba mi laptop
<Mmike> mlj
<Mmike> ok, cpu governor ne radi dobro :/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<hbogner> o/
<markosejic> d vecer
<SilverSpace> Ustavne promjene temelj su gospodarskog oporavka
<SilverSpace> jel ima takvih glupana koji vjeruju u to
<markosejic> ima nazalost
<hbogner> hej poduzetnici, da vas pitam, kakvo je stanje s poreznim olaksicama ako je firma radila neke donacije? jel se to isplati?
<SilverSpace> ne
<Mmike> hbogner, kak to mislis?
<Mmike> firma BLA donira novce, dal' je to porezna olaksica?
<hbogner> firma donira lovu, jel dobije poretnu olaksicu zbog toga i kakvu, dal se uopce isplati?
<Mmike>  Dragi prijatelji Ubuntu-hr !
<Mmike> Ja sam potpuno novi početni neznalica Linux Ubuntu 14.04 !
<Mmike> Želim da me netko oduševi i upozna sa Linux Ubuntom !
<Mmike> Najljepše Vas molim neka mi se netko - hitno javi !
<Mmike> ma cuj ti ladislava
<Mmike> da je reko da ima pive, jos bi mu i poslo BotaniCara
<Mmike> hbogner, dobije
<Mmike> sitnu
<Mmike> naime, firma crash-course:
<Mmike> firma ima prihode (para koju dobije iz bilo kojeg razloga) i rashode (para koju trosi, iz bilo kojeg rashoda)
<Mmike> na kraju godine ,firma prijavljuje dobit (prihod - rashod)
<Mmike> na ostvarenu dobit placa se porez, po Zakonu o porezu na dobit
<Mmike> e, sad
<Mmike> nisu svi rashodi 'porezno priznat trosak'
<Mmike> ak, recmio, platis veceru poslovnim partnerima, to ti je samo 30% priznat trosak
<Mmike> (cl 7. Zakona o porezu na dobit: osnovica poreza za dobit uvecava se za 70% izdataka za jelo, pilo, hotele, rekreaciju, kuce za odmor, saune, teretane, lijepe tete, i sto vec ne)
<Mmike> znaci, ak je vecera kostala 1000
<Mmike> ti si za 1000 smanjis trosak
<Mmike> al' si onda za 700 uvecas trosak, jer tkao kaze zakon
<Mmike> (efektivno ti je od tih 1000 porezno priznato samo 300)
<hbogner> aha
<Mmike> trazim sad koliko je za donacije
<Mmike> al' to je nesh sitno
<Mmike> 2% od prihoda
<Mmike> znaci ak si trzio 100 kuna, mosh 2 kune dat i za to si smanjit osnovicu poreza
<Mmike> ak das 4 kune, samo za 2 ti se smanjla osnovica
<Mmike> Darovanjima iz stavka 1. točke 10. ovoga članka smatraju se darovanja u naravi ili novcu, učinjena u tuzemstvu za kulturne, znanstvene, odgojno-obrazovne, zdravstvene, humanitarne, sportske, vjerske, ekolo&scaron;ke i druge općekorisne svrhe udrugama i drugim osobama koje navedene djelatnosti obavljaju u skladu s posebnim propisima, ako su veća od 2% prihoda ostvarenog u prethodnoj godini. Iznimno, svota može biti i veća od 2% prihoda prethodne
<Mmike>  godine ako je dana prema odlukama nadležnih ministarstva o provedbi financiranja posebnih programa i akcija
<Mmike> eto :)
<hbogner> a jel se firmi isplati tih 2 kune dati?
<Mmike> ne razumijem pitanje :)
<Mmike> kak mislis - dal' se isplati?
<hbogner> pa dal da gnjavim sefa da donira nesto
<hbogner> koliko se njima to smanjenje osnovice poreza vrati nazad
<hbogner> nekuzim se u to pa zato postavljam ovakva cudna pitanja
<Mmike> Ajmo ovak. Ti si tijekom godine zaradio 100. I to je to. NIsi nish trosio na nista. Na kraju godine ti je prihod 100, rashod 0, dobit 100. Na tih 100 ima da platis 20% poreza na dobit. Znaci platis 20. 80 ti ostane.
<Mmike> E, sad. Ak si doniro 10 kuna, onda ti je prihod 100, rashod 10, dobit = 90.
<Mmike> Ali, zakon o porezu na dobit veli da si mosh odbit samo 2 kune. Sto znaci da ti osnovica nije 90 nego 98. 
<Mmike> Sto znaci da ti je iznos poreza koji moras platiti - 18. Sto znaci da ti ostane 90 - 18 = 72
<Mmike> kuish?
<SilverSpace> zjev
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda bi upalilo da je poceo sa dragi Lastane 
<hbogner> Mmike, donekle, previse za mene veceras, jos sam na onih 2.5 sati sna od nocas, mislim da cu lagano u horizontalu
<hbogner> h4 he he SilverSpace 
<Mmike> pripreme za dete :)
<Mmike> kad dojde dete tak sce s stalnosapr
<Mmike> PFAVATG
<hbogner> Mmike, onda nebum vise na faksu
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> samo da se ovog sad rjesim
<hbogner> jos malo, jos malo
<hbogner> 2 komada i diploma, 5 komad i master
<SilverSpace> no da
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-18
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<obrut> jutro
<obrut> pitanje za prikrivene windowsase :) onj 'programerski' hr layout (english keyboard with croatian letters odnosno ono sto se dobije se "setxkbmap hr us"), jel ima na windozama neki takav layout ?
<Mmike> obrut, tko ce to znat :)
<Mmike> pizdino dupe
<Mmike> ono kad dodjes ujutro na poso
<Mmike> a build botovi su posrali tvoje commitove
<SilverSpace> borba sa vetrenjcama :)
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z8uCeyUl_9U
<datase> YouTube: Sausalito Crash 12:14:14 - 0:00:44 - 765,360 views - 1066 likes / 39 dislikes
<SilverSpace> jebo te led
<Mmike> SilverSpace, bas, jebote
<Mmike> SilverSpace, onak, jebote :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nama je jednom zec skocio na haubu sa nasipa kad smo isli na ribiciju u lonjsko polje 
<SilverSpace> vozili smo skroz lagano 
<SilverSpace> usrali se od straha 
<SilverSpace> ovaj dalje otrcao u sumu 
<Mmike> ja sam jedno isao u rijeku
<Mmike> igrajuc se arija vatanena
<Mmike> (debil)
<Mmike> i na polu-autocesti mi je kotac preskocio prek auta
<Mmike> neciji :)
<vileni> kako neciji
<vileni> jesi saznao ciji
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> hrvatska ima 60% opterecen BVP
<SilverSpace> belgija 106%
<SilverSpace> hm sad nis ne kuzim 
<Hrki> ja ne kuzim zasto sada opet raste potpora tudmanu
<Hrki> prije 5 godine su svi srali, sada je on opet otac domovine
<SilverSpace> srali su oni komunjare koji jos i danas sanjaju yugu
<obrut> opet o komunjarama
<SilverSpace> obrut: :)
<SilverSpace> petokraka 
<SilverSpace> obrut: priznaj da u novcaniku nosis petokraku :)
<obrut> da jednu, dvije :)
<obrut> sjecam se kad sam ko klinac jos u nizim razredima osnovne, druzio se s ekipom iz kvarta, a dvojici su starci bili policajci... i pricaju oni kak ce kad navrse 21-nu postat komunisti jer su komunisti super i kak su bolje place i to
<obrut> i dodjem ja doma i kazem starom da cu i ja postat komunist, na sto me stari onak pogledo i reko samo "ne pricaj gluposti" :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ista prica i kod mene samo kaj je meni stari reko da se moram u partiju uclanit jer on nije pa nije mogo na poslu napredovati 
<SilverSpace> a mene izbacili iz omladine 
<obrut> ja mislim da je ostala juga da bi se mene stari odreko da sam postao komunist :)
<obrut> odnosno da sam se uclanio u partiju :)
<Mmike> vileni, ne, produzili smo dalje :)
<Mmike> vileni, kaj je najbolje, 3-4 godine kasnije, vozim se iz Minneapolisa prema sjeveru u svoje selo, i najednom me - pretekne kotac! :)
<SilverSpace> braticov stari je bio antikomunista i ja i bratic koji je bio stariji smo pjevali bana jelacica i onda sam izbacen iz omladine 
<Mmike> ja nisam nit znao da postoje antikomunisti dok nije dosla hrvatska
<Mmike> jebote, tocno se sjecam, 8mi razred sam bio
<Mmike> i NAJEDNOM svi slave bozic
<SilverSpace> obrut: nas dvojica nismo ni kuzili onda da se to ne smije pjevat
<Mmike> NAJEDNOM svi idu u ckrvu :)
<Mmike> sjecam se da sam reko liku jednom da moras bit idijot da vjerujes u boga, pa se ovaj rasplakao :)
<Mmike> e, da, bio j ejedan decko, Mario se isto zove, taj je bozic slavio od uvijek, nikad nije skrivao to.
<Mmike> i isto se ne sjecam da mu je itko srao radi toga
<Mmike> al' bili smo mali
 * Mmike se jos jsjeca CRVENU MARAMU STAVIT CU JA I PLAVU KAPICU TRALALALALA
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kod mene su svi isli u crkvu i za vrijeme komunista 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ja se fakat ne sjecam da je tko isao u Zg... dolje na moru, Hvar/Korcula, tam su svi bili u crkvi 24/7, k'o i danas :)
<SilverSpace> i ja kao klinac mada mi to nikada nije bilo vazno 
<Mmike> nije mi vazno nit danas, moram rec :)
<Mmike> da nije vjere/religije, nebi bilo tol'ko ratova
<SilverSpace> jgrao se nogomet i svecenik nas vodio u zg nadinamo 
<SilverSpace> bio je zaluden nogometom 
<SilverSpace> imali smo prvi tv na selu 
<SilverSpace> u selu
<obrut> Mmike: nama nitko nije srao osim učiteljice koja je provjeravala po ruksacima tko ima katekizam i uredno ih je uzimala i bacala u smece... to se ne smije imati u skoli, a vjeronauk je bio odmah prije ili poslije škole, ovisno o turnusu :)
<SilverSpace> uvijek je bila puna kuca 
<SilverSpace> i dobro se znalo u selu od malena pred kim mozes pricati pred kim se suti 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> jebena zaba
<Mmike> odbili mi nalog
<Mmike> 'na racunu nema dovoljno sredstava'
<Mmike> imam 2200 kuna
<Mmike> a nalog je bio 1200
<Mmike> pa 
<Mmike> PA
<SilverSpace> ih 
<Mmike> ja ne kuzim, da oni nisu u stanju poslat email
<SilverSpace> mozda ti jos nesto sjeda 
<Mmike> pa vjerojatno se trajni nalog okinuo kasnije
<SilverSpace> te banke su pune ludaka 
<Mmike> pa su prvo probali uzet paru
<Mmike> pa su onda stavili paru
<Mmike> ma joj
<Mmike> znam dva lika sto su DBAovi u bankama
<Mmike> vele da je to sou program
<Hrki> SilverSpace: kakve komunjare
<Hrki> pa hrvatine su najveci lopovi
<Hrki> evo sada tu radi jedan stariji covjek samnom
<SilverSpace> Hrki: hrvatine su i komunjare 
<Hrki> on kaze da nije istina da se u komunizmu nije moglo u crkvu
<Hrki> ne kuzim koji kurac su sad odjednom svi katolici
<Hrki> pa i prije se islo, tko je htio
<Hrki> kaze da pricate gluposti, da vas je franjo najebo
<Hrki> i kaze da ga nikada nije udba lovila, niti ikoga tkoga zna
<SilverSpace> Hrki: jedno vrijeme nije bilo je opasno i samo su babe stare isle 
<SilverSpace> poslje se to razvodnilo 
<Hrki> su tebi branili ?
<Hrki> znas koga osobno da su mu branili da ode u crkvu ?
<SilverSpace> znam moj stari nije radi posla smio odmah se drugui dan znalo na poslu 
<Mmike> Hrki, ovisi di u .hr
<Mmike> Hrki, ja isto ne znam nikog tko je imao bedova s time
<Mmike> osim sto su mu se valjda svi smijali :)
<Hrki> pa di je onda bio taj bed
<Hrki> valjda jedino u dalmaciji ?????
<obrut> Hrki: ne znam kak je bilo u Zagrebu, ali u manjim mjestima se znalo i vidjelo tko ide i jednostavno za clanove partije nije bilo podobno da idu
<Mmike> al' u slavoniji kod moje bivse cure (donji bogicevci) tamo mladi nisu smjeli u crkvu
<SilverSpace> da u manjim mjestima je bila frka ako su imali ludaka 
<Mmike> mislmi, smjeli su, al' je to bio takav izjeb da nitko nije isao
<Mmike> u dalmaciji nije bio bed
<Mmike> moj stric/tetak/ujak je bio veliki komunist (clan partije), jer se to moralo
<obrut> Hrki: meni je frend isao "poskrivecki" jer mu je tata bio u partiji i nije bas smjelo znati da mu sin ide, jednostavno nije bilo podobno
<Mmike> al' je uredno slavio bozice i sva sranja
<Mmike> ono, licemjerstvo na najjace :)
<Mmike> mislim, isti kurac k'o i danas
<SilverSpace> da isti kaita 
<SilverSpace> samo kajdanas mozes brbljati kaj hoces 
<Mmike> tja
<Mmike> recimo :)
<obrut> danas je suprotno, ak ne ides u crvku si nepodoban :)
<Mmike> obrut, lol :)
<SilverSpace> ond se to radilo u krugu obitelji
<obrut> sto je prestrasno
<obrut> odma si komunjara, antihrvat i antikatolik :P
<SilverSpace> evo moj netjak ne ide na vjeronauk
<Mmike> hehe
<SilverSpace> on i jedna curica u razredu
<Mmike> ja sam tak reko da cu glasat kontra EU
<Mmike> i odmah sam ispao ustasa, thompsonovac i kajjaznam kaj :)
<Mmike> aha, ne
<Mmike> ne ustasa
<Mmike> neg
<Mmike> koji vec :)
<obrut> ja sam totalna suprotnost, za vrijeme juge sam redovito isao u crkvu, vjeronauk od prvog do osmog osnovne, sad u katolickoj zemlji crkvu ne fermam ni 5%, zgadilo mi se
<Mmike> ili da ustasa?
<Mmike> meni crkva nikad nije imala smisla
<Mmike> ono 'ne znamo objasnit pa cemo rec - to je bog napravio'
<Mmike> maloumna spreha, imho
<SilverSpace> Mmike: danas je to moderno etekatiranje 
<Mmike> idem se usrat u to ime :)
<Hrki> no, sta se onda danas tolko o toj crkvi sere, da su bili zabranjeni
<Hrki> jedino da papani glasaju
<Hrki> kad ce vise tu jebenu hrvatsku dat u koncesiju na 100godina
<Hrki> kako su dali hong kong
<obrut> pa fakat, umjesto autocesta i cega vec, dati vlast u koncesiju
<SilverSpace> :)
<Hrki> ma dat cijelu zemlju
<Hrki> primjer hong kong
<Hrki> kako su se oni razvili
<SilverSpace> sad ce nazad u mrak 
<SilverSpace> kine
<Hrki> eto, tako bi bilo ok da nas recimo uzme svedska
<Hrki> jer mi opet idem u mrak hrvatske
<obrut> pa da, da nam dodju svedjanke :)
<Hrki> pa bolje one, nego hercegovci i auslenderi
<Hrki> i sve te hrvatine od koje nikakve koristi
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: jej 
<SilverSpace> hej*
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj SilverSpace ;)
<Hrki> jebote ovi mogu cijelu zemlje stavit u koncesiju, ali mi nemozemo "nase" autoceste
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ni ne smiju 
<Hrki> zast?
<SilverSpace> zato kaj je to najveca pljacka 
<Hrki> mislis izgradnja?
<SilverSpace> nesto kaj stvara prihode kakve takve 
<Hrki> pa jel ima prihode ?
<Hrki> tj, dobit
<Hrki> prihod me ne zanima
<SilverSpace> svi izracuni govore da ima 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj ministar ne bi dobio proviziju 
<SilverSpace> isto ko i sanader za inu 
<Hrki> mislis?
<Hrki> ja sam cuo da tamo rade debili, nist ne rade, imaju prevelike place
<Hrki> naravno uhljebska banda
<SilverSpace> to je druga stvar kaj bi trebao doci pravi japanac i razjuriti gamad 
<SilverSpace> to nisu oni krivi nego nesposobna vlada 
<Hrki> pa evo, zato je najbolje prodat pa nek se drugi time bavi
<SilverSpace> i kaj onda da drugi ubire i diktira cjene 
<Hrki> da, kad smo glupani
<SilverSpace> dugovi ti ostaju krediti ostaju 
<Hrki> znaci, svatko da ima prava kao privatnik, kakvo jebeno poslovanje sa gubitkom
<Hrki> ako si u gubitku, zatvori firmu i bok
<Hrki> jebe mi se za socijalni mir i kredite
<Hrki> ovo je kapitalizam
<Hrki> za to smo se borili
<obrut> ma kakvo poslovanje s gubitkom... sve ove drzavne pizdarije posluju s gubitkom jer se izvlace pare, pljacka i eventualno zato sto je to nekom u interesu da se docepa te firme
<Hrki> onda nek sve zatvore pa nemaju vise iz cega izvlaciti pare
<Hrki> i koji kurac oni ne rade subotom?
<obrut> cim se napravi dar-mar u toj firmi odma se izadje iz gubitaka
<obrut> treba rezat ruke i glave svim ovima koji su dopustili ta sranja
<Hrki> a tko je to dopustio?
<SilverSpace> strah 
<Hrki> tko ce opet glasat za sugavi hdz iako su nas pokrali nekoliko puta??
<obrut> u tom trenutku ministarstva i postavljeni ljudi ui te firme
<Hrki> pa to su gradjani sami krivi
<SilverSpace> Hrki: sdp je vise ukrao ovoj drzavi puno vise 
<Hrki> i kad su se mobilizirali? kada je bilo pitanje jebenog braka???
<Hrki> wtf?!?!?
<Hrki> WTF!!!!
<Hrki> boli ih kurac za sve, ali kad je brak u igri onda su se pobunili
<Hrki> kako glup narod, nemogu vjerovati
<obrut> problem je u ovoj drzavi sto kad za bilo koga glasas opet ce na vlast doci bagra koja ce radit iste pizdarije
<Hrki> i kako onda to rijesti?
<obrut> treba dic narod, nabit sve politicare na kolce pa nek se onda jave neki novi
<Hrki> koncesija, lobotomija, i privatizacija
<Hrki> takoje
<Hrki> ali dobro, barem smo zastitili brak
<Hrki> to ce mi povecati placu
<obrut> koncesijama na resurse ces samo pojebat narod, nazalost
<obrut> sve ce ti poskupiti, a pare ce odlaziti van
<Hrki> da da, isto tako je sve poskupilo otkada je dosao t-com i konkurencija
<SilverSpace> nema tu jednostavnog rjesenja 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: zasto mi imamo dug kao srbija i bosna skupa ?
<obrut> Hrki: DT je u je u dvije godine zaradio vise nego sto je platio firmu, jel to normalno ?
<SilverSpace> uvijek neko ode na skijanje 
<obrut> Hrki: zaradio u hrvackoj
<Hrki> obrut: je normalno da ovi glupani u bivsem HPT-u tako nesbosobni da to oni nisu mogli ??
<Hrki> pa ako nemogu dic pare, nek onda digne stranac
<obrut> Hrki: s tim da t-com ima konkurenciju
<Hrki> kazem ti, koncesija naroda
<obrut> Hrki: tko je konkurencija autocestama, vodovodu, sumama, cemu vec ?
<SilverSpace> kad im se sprdne podignu cjenu 
<Hrki> evo gledam HAC
<Hrki> gubici od 80M kn
<Hrki> o cemu pricamo
<Hrki> zasto bi ja saniro ta njihova sranja ?
<obrut> to se i ja pitam, zato sto ce te pare od sanacije opet netko strpat u dzep
<obrut> a kad das autoceste u konecesiju, ocekaj da ce te cestarine kostat osjetno vise
<obrut> zato treba metak u celo upravi HAC-a
<obrut> i naplatiti to obitelji
<Hrki> ali nesmijemo jer tako radi udba
<Hrki> oni su zlocesti
<Hrki> mi radimo po nacelu pravednosti
<obrut> udba nije nist prema onom sto bi ja radio
<Hrki> evo, neki dan cujem tuziteljstvo je tako nesposobno da je tuzbu predalo dan posle roka
<Hrki> glupani glupi
<SilverSpace> moram po strunfa u skolu da vidim kakvu je danas glupost napravio 
<SilverSpace> Hrki: tu je najvesi problem suctvo tu je leglo koje se samo presaltalo iz partije u demokraciju i drze svoje u ladicama 
<SilverSpace> imas knjigu gdje sve banke suctvo i druge velike firme drze bivsi partijasi i to se jos uvijek drzi na okupu 
<SilverSpace> sve to ide sa oca na sina 
<Mmike> osjeca se kak ivoks nedostaje u ovoj raspri :)
<Ph0> jutro
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/razbijena-piromanska-banda-zapalili-su-desetak-kontejnera-i-nekoliko-automobila/1257630/
<SilverSpace> razbijena ?? jebo novinarstvo 
<SilverSpace> sve polit benzinom i zapalit 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, jeste vi koristili inhalator kaki za franka kad je bio manji?
<Ph0> Mmike: čaj od kamilice majka pa nek se djete pari
<Mmike> Ph0, parenje je so 20th century
<Mmike> danas imas ultrazvucne inhalatore
<Ph0> mozda je malo "zaostalo" al mislim da pomaze, meni uvijek pomogne naravno uz koju rakijicu :)
<Mmike> dakako
<Mmike> iako ja preferiram medicu s propolisom
<Mmike> al' dobra sljiva izmedju, stodane
<Mmike> al 'nemrem detetu to dat! :)
<Mmike> propat ce mi plan da bude prvi F1 vozac koji ce aktivno programirat 
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> propast, jel
<Ph0> ehheheh :)
<Ph0> btw. nemoras djetetu direkt dat , daj majci propolisa :)
<Mmike> BOTARATARANICAR!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nismo proslo je bez inhalatora
<Mmike> beh
<SilverSpace> samo pumpicom i to jako malo 
<SilverSpace> RUSKI AMBASADOR 'Šveđani su vidjeli našu podmornicu i avion? To su gluposti, oni puše travu!'
<SilverSpace> :)
<Ph0> oni puše drogu
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> "Own a piece of SETI history! The UC Berkeley SETI Research Center is auctioning off some of its collection of antique computers, peripherals, electronic test equipment and SETI memorabilia to help pay for a desperately needed remodel of our laboratory space. ( http://www.ebay.com/sch/setiathomecal/m.html ) 
<BotaniCar> Kaj ja ? LIv mesidzis, zatrpan sam poslom :) 
<SilverSpace> prekovremeno
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pUTp4Fk24Es
<datase> YouTube: Best futsal penalty surprise/ Kazneni udarac iznenađenja - 0:00:24 - 301 views - 8 likes / 0 dislikes
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kak to mislis da nemres djetetu dati sljivovice ? Jos reci da ni cevape ne jede i ... jel tvoj ? :D
<BotaniCar> hmpf, opet novi kelner za centos
<BotaniCar> "novi" :) 
<BotaniCar> "Bolje je biti bogat i zdrav, jer ako si siromašan, džaba ti što si bolestan ."
<obrut> kak je ono islo, "bolje zivjeti kao bogatas 100 godina nego godinu u siromastvu i bijedi" ?
<BotaniCar> Da, Grunfovlje :) 
<BotaniCar> DI je jelly danas ? :D
<BotaniCar> plink plonk ping pong
<jelly> tu je
<BotaniCar> Heh, spemam onog kucnog :) 
 * jelly nije -home
<BotaniCar> Zao mi je :(
<jelly> sad sam apgrejdo znc pa cu mozda konacno imati samo jednog klijenta spojenog
<SilverSpace> kad sam se zaposlio od place sam kupio levisice i 100maraka i ostatak citavi mjesec za cugu 
<BotaniCar> Lako je tako, SilverSpace, ja nekad volim nesto i pojesti :)
<SilverSpace> cugali smo ko smukovi 
<SilverSpace> droge nije bilo 
<BotaniCar> Daj, koga ti foliras :) Ako igdje, marica je na potezu studentski-okretiste smrdila prije nego igdje u RH :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, da, mara nije droga :)
<Hrki> kakva droga
<BotaniCar> Za tebe nikakva, nemas novaca :)
<SilverSpace> lol
<BotaniCar> Hrki: ako prodajes, onda se ispricavam, posalji /msg :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: nemres radit i drogirat se 
<BotaniCar> Hoces se kladiti ? 
<SilverSpace> u ini 
<BotaniCar> Velim, hoces se kladiti ? :) 
<SilverSpace> memres sa ljudima radit 
<SilverSpace> sef bi me odmah nanjusio
<BotaniCar> Cuj, nadrogiran nije nuzno isto kao i nekontaktan :) Pitaj Charlia Sheena !
<BotaniCar> Ahh, ti ne bi dijelio s shefom ! To kuzim 
<SilverSpace> sa sefom smo samo djelili cevape 
<SilverSpace> miramare je bila blizu
<BotaniCar> E, to je kolegijalnost :) 
<SilverSpace> preko ceste 
<SilverSpace> ti su cevapi bili zalog za buducnost 
<SilverSpace> kad je otiso povuko i mene za sobom 
<SilverSpace> na bolje radno mjesto
<SilverSpace> odoh na sisanje 
<BotaniCar> Idem i ja jednu cigaretu posisati :)
<SilverSpace> sis sis sisa slona mis
<Hrki> BotaniCar: ne prodajem, ja sam pomazem prijateljima u krizi, a oni mi doniraju novac
<BotaniCar> To je taj kvart-altruizam, ljubim ruke 
<Hrki> haha, to je prava rijec :D
<Hrki> moram nabaviti takvu majcu
<BotaniCar> *napraviti
<BotaniCar> di mogu jeftino printati na svoje/njihove majce, na istoku grada ? 
<jelly> TKO LETI VRIJEDI
<obrut> TKO VRIJEDI LETI
<jelly> TKO NE LETI, NE VRIJEDI
<budz0r> obrut: se vidimo u petak
<obrut> budz0r: nego sto !
<budz0r> obrut: valjda ce biti neke friske rakije :D
<budz0r> obrut: kada ti stizes tamo?
<obrut> mislili smo sutra navecer, sta ja znam, oko 21-22h
<budz0r> obrut: a ha, u ja cu vec nadebelo biti tamo
<obrut> nisam pitao Nevena kad ekipa planira dolazit, jel u petak ili subotu
<budz0r> obrut: vecina ti stize u petak
<obrut> ma tko zna, mozda dodjemo i ranije
<budz0r> obrut: ja cu krenut iza 3
<vileni> ima tko viska fbdimmova?
<jelly> ne, al nisi specificirao za koju vrstu memorije
<jelly> ddr? ddr2? ddr3?
<jelly> edo? :-)
<vileni> fbdimm ddr2 pc2-5300, racunao sam da ako itko ima ikakav, da ce se javiti pa cemo onda dogovoriti cevape i tako to :)
<BotaniCar> vileni: posluzi se s http://www.downloadmoreram.com/ :)
<SilverSpace> jaj
<Mmike> eto
<Mmike> prespavas jednu noc i odmah su ti fontovi bolji
<Mmike> iako je mint imao bolje fontove - moram sam nac nacina kak da to skopiram
<Mmike> a moram u tuzi rec da mi KDE jos najbolje izgleda
<SilverSpace> http://crodux-derivati.hr/wp-content/uploads/2014/12/banner-1.jpg
<SilverSpace> Mmike: unity
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pre ruzan mi je ubuntu font
<Mmike> to je defaultni u ubuntu-mate
<Mmike> ubuntu-mate fakat izgleda k'o unity, mislim, te boje i to sve, samo kaj nije unity nego je gnome2-classic look
<Mmike> i radi jedno 505 milijardi puta brze
<SilverSpace> ma da 
<Mmike> da, kaj je najbolje nemam nisth od unityja instalirano
<SilverSpace> ne znam meni bi falili nadojebi iz unity kad sam se navuko
<Mmike> npr?
<SilverSpace> nikako se ne mogu odlicit instalirat mate na drugo racunalo 
<SilverSpace> npr opcije misom za prebacivanje iz prozora u prozor ili prikaz svih otvorenih prozora 
<SilverSpace> win tipka 
<SilverSpace> dash
<tonil> pozdrav znate li neke appove za android koji bi mogli koristiti newbiji,za arhitekturu early design stages i interior/exterior design
<tonil> sluzilo bi za obnavljanje starije objekta
<tonil> te kao takvo vizualizaciju
<SilverSpace> za android?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: prebacivanje iz prozora u prozor misom?
<SilverSpace> hm kaj ima nesto takvo?
<Mmike> dash je kul ak si se naviko
<Mmike> meni jednio na zivce ide kaj moram cekat skundu-dve da se otvori
<Mmike> i ide mi na zivce kaj nemakm popis appova
<Mmike> tj, imam, u dashu, al' to tek treba cekat
<SilverSpace> kliknem i otvori se ??
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<SilverSpace> kaj pricas sekundu dvije 
<Mmike> dashu treba malo da se otvori
<Mmike> mozda pol sekunde-sekunda
<SilverSpace> ne 
<SilverSpace> radi odmah 
<tonil> itko?
<SilverSpace> a ovo misem odem u desni donji cosak i pokaze mi sve otvorene prozore 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to kde ima, samo tamo odes u gornji lijevi cosak
<Mmike> mate ima neki windowkikator koji ti to isto pokaze sam moras kliknit
<Mmike> imam to upaljeno, al' ne koristim gotovo nikad
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://www.jutarnji.hr/nisu-prosle-test-kvalitete-vrdoljak-ipak-otkrio-koje-su-benzinske-crpke-prodavale-lose-gorivo/1257998/
<SilverSpace> ipak rekli koje benzinjare 
<Mmike> seljacine
<SilverSpace> koliko nesnalazenja u vladi milina 
<Mmike> bah
<Mmike> crodyx
<SilverSpace> neznanje na svakom koraku 
<Mmike> crodux
<Mmike> tko opce tam toci :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> crodux je bio dobar kad su imali austrijskogorivo
<SilverSpace> dosta ih znam kaj su tam tocili
<SilverSpace> evo cermak se javio 
<SilverSpace> tuzit ce vrdoljaka 
<SilverSpace> Crodux dizel nije proso i to ne zbog kvalitete oktana nego zbog zamrzavanja 
<SilverSpace> sto bi reko da ima vode 
<SilverSpace> mislim da je u vladi hrpa budala 
<obrut> za sto ce tuzit vrdoljaka ?
<Mmike> nemre bit vode u benzinu
<Mmike> kemija ne dozvoljava to
<Mmike> k'o sto nemre bit ulja u octu
<Mmike> tj, obrnuto
<tonil> dajte ljudi znam da je ovdje bilo postano open source alata za vizualizaciju 
<tonil> nesto za amatere
<Mmike> tonil: kaj bi vizualiziro?
<tonil> za gradjevinu opcenito
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> briscad
<Mmike> tak nesh
<Mmike> vish, ja to moram punici metnit
<tonil> neki vrag da ima 3d modele pick and drop system
<Mmike> ivoks: koji ono autocad-like alat za linux?
<Mmike> tonil: ima onaj ikejin drek u javi, radi na ubuntuu
<Mmike> za radit si kuvnje i to
<tonil> meni treba za exterior i interior
<ivoks> sigh
<ivoks> draftsight
<Mmike> ivoks: kaj nije bio neki briscad ili tak nesh?
<ivoks> draftsigh je dalko bolji od bricsys
<ivoks> dassault u njemu radi francuske borbene avione
<Mmike> a jel' moze otvorit/zatvorit autoked fajleke?
<Mmike> pise da moze
<Mmike> kul
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/predsjednicki-izbori2014/imam-dokumente-49-posto-vlasnistva-ine-je-u-vlasnistvu-petorice-tajkuna-980064
<tonil> Mmike, mislis sa javom sweethome3d
<tonil> il nesto takvo
<SilverSpace> jesu mu namjestili 
<Mmike> tonil: da
<tonil> jel ima li nesto slicno za exterior jer sam sad linka prijatelju cadtouch za android i reka je da mu je to kvantna fizika
<Mmike> tonil: nemam ti pojma
<tonil> aaah
<tonil> ranit cu se
<tonil> nemogu nista nac za exterior desing
<tonil> ono pick and drop modele
<tonil> povecaj povrsinu i te fore
<ivoks> to nije cad
<ivoks> to je crtanje
<ivoks> u biti, niti crtanje
<tonil> a znam
<tonil> eto ideje za progam
<tonil> pretrazio cijeli net nista nasao nisam
<SilverSpace> pazi ovo lik ima priznatih 28godina radnog staza a ima 31 godinu 
<jelly> beneficirani
<SilverSpace> jelly: ma sin komunjare koji se u adz prebacio 
<SilverSpace> poslje u sdp
<SilverSpace> itd jebem im majku 
<Hrki> SilverSpace: ti mora da si ex branitelj
<Hrki> samo oni mrze komuniste
<SilverSpace> ne mrzim ih 
<SilverSpace> nego te lopove koji i danas rade pizdarje 
<SilverSpace> i smiju mi se u lice 
<SilverSpace> svima nama 
<Hrki> pa smijo se i bivsi hdz
<Hrki> pa to su sve sami lopovi
<Hrki> ali su sposobniji kaj je najgore
<SilverSpace> Hrki: ovom je sdp ministar u vrijeme racana to omogucio 
<SilverSpace> onaj famozni pancic
<Hrki> budi realan, hdz je pokro vise
<Hrki> privatizaacija je najveca pljacka
<Hrki> jebe mi se za sitne kokosarske kradje
<SilverSpace> Hrki: nije najvecu pljacku je napravio racan 
<SilverSpace> i sdp 
<Hrki> kako? ja samo znam da je u tom periodu bila jeftina ganja
<Hrki> svi su bili srecni
<SilverSpace> kako racan je predao sve oruzje srh 
<SilverSpace> sdp uzeo sve zgrade i prostorje u hr 
<SilverSpace> kao nasljednik partije 
<Hrki> pa da, zasto bi to preuzeli drugi, to su su komunisticke gradjevine
<Hrki> zasto bi hrvati to preuzeli
<SilverSpace> no da 
<Hrki> evo dali su im tvornice pa nisu nista napravili
<jelly> predaja oruzja nije pljacka nego glupost, od pljacke se profitira
<Hrki> onaj mutavi skegro je rekao da se trebamo baviti turizmom, da je gospodarstvo za druge
<Hrki> koji glupan
<jelly> ovo je eventualno veleizdaja, al pljacka... ne
<Hrki> pa bas to, hdz je puno vise pokrao, eod :D
<Hrki> ja neznam kaj svi seru, svi stariji ljudi u firmi kazu da je prije bilo puno bolje
<Hrki> manje se radilo, bez stresa
<Hrki> svaki vikend pijanke
<Hrki> i tako to
<Hrki> pare nisu bile problem ;)
<Hrki> evo sad radimo za penzice i branitelje
<Hrki> i uhljebe
<Hrki> isti mi je kurac, dal su pare isle u beograd ili u zg
<Hrki> bas mi je svejedno
<Hrki> i kakva je to molimte debilana da braniteljeva djeca imaju bolje koeficjente za upis na fax??
<Hrki> pa kakve njihova celjad ima veze sa icim?
<Hrki> http://danas.net.hr/novac/vrdoljak-otkrio-na-kojim-postajama-toce-lose-gorivo
<Hrki> za crodux/omv sam cuo da je sranje
<SilverSpace> naravno kad vise ne uzimaju gorivo iz austrije 
<jelly> evo i kod mene disk od User Capacity:        600,332,565,813,390,450 bytes [600 PB]
<markosejic> d vecer
<Hrki> SilverSpace: i prije bilo lose navodno
<SilverSpace> Hrki: a tifonovo
<Hrki> to je navodno mnogo dobro
<Mmike> jelly, fino :)
<jelly-home> to je zbog propagande
<jelly-home> oops, ETIME
<SilverSpace> Hrki: eto vidis tifon i crodux su isto gorivo imali na pocetku 
<SilverSpace> isti dobavljac
<infy-> o/////
<jelly-home> masi rucicama!!
<infy-> ¯\_ö_/¯   o/   \o    \o/    \:D/  
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ¯\_ö_/¯
<SilverSpace>  |
<SilverSpace> ¯\_ö_/¯
<SilverSpace>     |
<SilverSpace> krivo
<SilverSpace> :)
<markosejic> d vecer
 * Mmike toci na tifonu najcesce
<Mmike> tocno osjetim kad inu natocim kak se auto trese vise
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel znas dal tifon jos uvijek dobija austrijsko gorivo 
<Mmike> brjio sam da madjarsko
<SilverSpace> jer tifon i crodux su iz iste firme izasli 
<SilverSpace> crodux sad dobija iz srbije 
<SilverSpace> prije sam jos neke kontakte odrzavao iz ine ali sva ta ekipa se razisla 
<SilverSpace> pa sam i imao neke pouzdane informacije 
 * obrut toci uglavnom iz pipe
<SilverSpace> pipa na bacvi 
<SilverSpace> ta je najbolja
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-19
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutrofski
<Ph0> Jutro
<Mmike> n-j
<Mmike> 6,121975 - ode dolar gore
<Hrki> super
<Hrki> imam ustedjevinu u dolarima
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> ode i KHL u kurac zbog rublje
<SilverSpace> gorka istina http://jebo.me/pas/2@raw
<Vlado9A3CY> bon žur :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: od kad si francuz 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> eh SilverSpace ...
<Vlado9A3CY> ja se cijelo vrijeme samo pravim da sam englez, a zapravo sam francuz :D
<Vlado9A3CY> back2wrk
<BotaniCar> Sto voljem kad me pos'o stisne :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovo kaj si jebomepaso je smijesno, a ne istina. Nafte ima i to znamo s sigurnoscu, pitanje je samo da li je do nje lakse doci s nase ili talijanske strane
<Mmike> BotaniCar, erm, kak mislis - to znamo sa sigurnoscu?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: hm jas ti siguran u to :)
<SilverSpace> eh lapttop sa amd procesorom ne bi nitko trebao uzimati ??
<SilverSpace> kaj vi mislite 
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> ak si ga dobio
<Mmike> uzmi :)
<Mmike> ja osobno nebi - vise trose, losije performanse
<Mmike> doduse, trebali bi bit znatno jeftiniji
<Mmike> AMDovi deksktopi su znatno jeftinij od intela
<Mmike> ploce su cak i do 3 put jeftinije
<Mmike> idem jest
<SilverSpace> dobar tek
<SilverSpace> ja osobno nikada ne bi uzeo amd laptop desktop je nesto drugo 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/me50kk
<weshmashian> mornin'
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa jel se i kod nas i kod talijana vec vuce nafta ? Poslijedicno, znamo da ima. Pitanje je samo da li je do JOS nafte lakse doci simo ili tamo.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ma, di se vuce nafta?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vuce se plin, nafte kol'ko ja znam bas i nema :)
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/ministri-smiju-biti-bahate-budale-i-za-to-nikad-ne-odgovarati/790708.aspx
<Mmike> oleg, kad ne pise o racunalima, fakat dobro pise
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-a-vie.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xpa1/v/t1.0-9/10850137_10152890685704518_5364611833828896900_n.jpg?oh=9ba3532ea1cfa1b8e274a3b0e350c782&oe=550DC88A
<BotaniCar> Slazem se za olega
<BotaniCar> Mmike: imas na mojoj FB listi frenda koji prodaje svrdla za busenje, valjda zna kaj prodaje :) ( sanjin H. ) 
<tonil> koji oleg
<tonil> nije valjda oni iz buga
<BotaniCar> Samo je jedan Oleg
<tonil> a boze
<tonil> aaa boze boze
<tonil> oni je provitrio davno
<BotaniCar> Ajde, koliko si mu piva platio, pa da mozes kukat' ? :) 
<tonil> no comment 
<BotaniCar> kak no comment, a vec si komentirao ? :) 
<tonil> zahebo se zaboravio da se chat logira
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nemam fb :) kaj ce mi svrdla?
<Mmike> tonil: dobar je oleg
<BotaniCar> Veli taj isti kompic da su dobra i za busenje bunara , do kilometar dubine, pa ako zelis odjebati holding i sam si pumpati vodu .. :) 
<Mmike> kakve to veze ima s naftom? :)
<BotaniCar> Pa, velim, ako ne mislis busiti naftu , mozes i bunare :) Iako mi nije jasno zakaj ne zelis konkurirati EXONu i slicnima :9
<SilverSpace> na talijanskoj strani ima cca 100 busotina vise manje radi plina 
<SilverSpace> kod nas nekih 15
<SilverSpace> U Jadranu  je ukupno 14 polja s 19 platformi
<SilverSpace> i oko 130 busotina na kojima nije nadeno nafte koja bi bila isplativa za vadenje 
<SilverSpace> Hrvatska proizvodi 75 posto potrebnog plina, a samo 25 posto nafte
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: dakle, slazemo se : nije nadeno nafte koja bi bila isplativa za vadenje  > ima nafte. 
<BotaniCar> http://direktno.hr/en/2014/direkt/4809/DORH-istra%C5%BEuje-prijetnje-%C4%8Delnici-Hrvatskog-dr%C5%BEavnog-arhiva.htm # kako najebati ako talasas :) 
<Mmike> cpugovernor issue se resolva tak da se deinstalira cpufreqd :)
<BotaniCar> lol
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> radi k'o veliko :)
<Mmike> sloziul sam si i fonteke, i sve, i to je to, linux mint, you're no longer needed :)
<Mmike> iako ga preporucam svima jer dodje sa svim codecima i sranjima i pizdarijama
<BotaniCar> windows 8 + VLC :) Jeb'te se s nadrkavanjem linuxa da mi pustaju filmove :) </troll> /me otpuze pod kamen
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: sigurno ima nafte 
<SilverSpace> pitanje je isplativosti 
<SilverSpace> sad je na granici isplativosti vadenja sa platformi 
<SilverSpace> jadran je dobra opcija sto neje na velikim dubinama 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: evo dobar clanak 
<SilverSpace> http://narod.hr/gospodarstvo/moramo-postati-energetski-neovisni-tankeri-u-jadranu-opasniji-su-od-platformi/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja ni nisam rekao nista do li da nafte ima ziher, drugo je da li se ( pogotovo ovih dana) isplati ; bum procital
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: pa rekoh ti da je cijena na samoj granici isplativosti 
<SilverSpace> sa platformi 
<SilverSpace> veliko ulaganje je platforma 
<BotaniCar> Jakako da jest, pogotovo sad dok svi jebu zid da shebu Ruse. 
<SilverSpace> rusi su najebali to je sigurno 
<SilverSpace> nazalost i mi svi uz njih
<SilverSpace> rusi nemaju proizvodnju nicega osim te nafte i plina 
<SilverSpace> oni su prisiljeni ubrzano proizvodit plin i naftu 
<SilverSpace> zato nema straha da bi oni mogli zatvoriti pipe 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo ne sad 
<SilverSpace> hbogner: ee
<hbogner> SilverSpace, oo
<Mmike> ma odakle to da 'sigurno ima nafte'?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: rusi imaju prirodne resurse, da bas dodje do toga, mogu pocet' izvoziti plemenite materijale i drago kamenje. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: iz do sadasnjih busotina 
<BotaniCar> baci oko na silverov clanak iznad. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: pitanje je koliko je ima i koliko je isplativa 
<Mmike> ma kojih busotina?
<BotaniCar> Ajde preformuliraj pitanje, kaj bi ti sad, kartu ili imenik ?
<SilverSpace> http://narod.hr/gospodarstvo/moramo-postati-energetski-neovisni-tankeri-u-jadranu-opasniji-su-od-platformi/
<Mmike> eo citam
<BotaniCar> ...  kolege s talijanske strane imaju kod Pescare s dva manja polja za eksploataciju nafte, ... , na primjer
<Mmike> "Hrvatska proizvodi 75 posto potrebnog plina, a samo 25 posto nafte, a da bi bila energetski sigurna moramo imati nove rezerve koje proizlaze iz istraživanja, područja mora, Dinarida i Panonskog bazena“, pojasnio je Čogelja."
<Mmike> a blatant lie
<BotaniCar> Objasni ?
<Mmike> teta moja radila u ini dugo vremena k'o kemicar-izinjer i druzila se s geologom nekim nasim
<Mmike> pa su vise godina istrazivali to
<Mmike> konkluzija - ima plina, nema nafte
<Mmike> mozda ima u beznacajnim kolicinama
<Mmike> al' ina nikad nije naftu vadila iz jadrana
<Mmike> jer je - neisplativo
<Mmike> plin je skroz druga prica
<BotaniCar> Pustimo sve, imas na CIAinim stranicama izvjestaje o uvozu i izvozu i u *obje* kategorije se spominje i nafta, jednom sam vec to i linkao ovdje. 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: eto i sam si reko da ima :)
<SilverSpace> a jeli isplativa ??
<Mmike> SilverSpace: imam i ja grudi bujne, pa se ne slikam s njima
<SilverSpace> trenutno vjerovatno ne 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: ma, nema je
<BotaniCar> Mmike: slikamo te svi mi , ostali ! :)
<Mmike> ono, beznacajne kolicine
<Mmike> da je ima vec bi davno bila izvucena
<Mmike> ili izvlacena
<BotaniCar> Cuj njega, a kak znas da nema ? Ako ni EXON jos nije siguran :) 
<SilverSpace> to se ne zna 
<Mmike> ama, zna se :)
<SilverSpace> ne 
<BotaniCar> Pa, kak se zna, tko je istrazio i di pise ?
<SilverSpace> plin ne dolazi sam od sebe 
<BotaniCar> kak ja volim ovaj kanal <3
<SilverSpace> mora bit nafte 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<Mmike> Natural resources:
<Mmike> oil, some coal, bauxite, low-grade iron ore, calcium, gypsum, natural asphalt, silica, mica, clays, salt, hydropower
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ina, u 70tima, nema nafte
<Mmike> super su im resources, a di je plin?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 1968 je *zapoceto* istrazivanje, istrazilo se djelom , i stalo ( AFAIK ) 
<Mmike> meh
<Mmike> it's irrelevant :)
<BotaniCar> Ako serviram sadrzaj nekog weba s 5 servera, kaj je brze fuse-mountati sve na jedan, pa posluziti , nego reverse-proxyat s jednog mjesta na ta_druga_mjesta_pohrane ?
<BotaniCar> ( brze as in, korisnik prije dobije sadrzaj )
<Mmike> s cim bi fuse mountao?
<Mmike> ak je sshfs, brijem da nije brze
<Mmike> brijem da ti je bolje reverse proxyjat, jos ak reverse proxy ima cache neki, jos bolje
<Mmike> recimo, nginx
<Mmike> u biti, nginx bi trebo bit danas vec de-facto standard
<Mmike> apache je so ... glomazno-jadan
<BotaniCar> Ma, citam jedan thread na sistemci hrvatska, i covo pita kaj da dela, svi mu ponude rev-proxy, i uleti jedan CARnet sistemac s "zake ne fuse" .. pa sam se zblinkal 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj apach jos uvijek nije bolji za dinamicke sadrzaje ?
<Mmike> dinamicki sadrzaji?
<Mmike> misli, php/python i to?
<Mmike> ili?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: daj url
<BotaniCar> Mmike: url na kaj ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/vodeci-pedijatri-upozoravaju--vlada-epidemija-upale-pluca--imamo-pacijenata-kao-nikad-/1258484/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: url na tvoj nos :)D
<Mmike> SilverSpace: o, da! mi osjetili :D
<BotaniCar> Ma, na FB sve to s mountanjem :) Jebga
<Mmike> u utorak idemo cijepit protiv ospica i toga
 * Mmike se mora vratit na FB
<BotaniCar> Fala kaj bush cepil dete, u ime mojeg :*
<Mmike> moras bit notorni idijot da ne cepis dee
<Mmike> dete
<Mmike> protiv ovih 'ozbiljnih' stvari
<Mmike> pticje, svinjske i ine gripe, to ne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem da je trik s FB da nemas puno prijatelja i da si subskrajban na 2-3 grupe , inace je uzas 
<Mmike> tj, to vjerojatno ne
<Mmike> BotaniCar: imam preko 500 prijatelja
<Mmike> i to su sve ljudi koje znam i s kojima se vise/manje druzim
<Mmike> nemrem to ja vise
<hbogner> Mmike, samokontrola
<hbogner> nemoras svaki dan visit tamo ko neki
<BotaniCar> Kak stignes pit' pijace s 500 ljudi, radit, i jos bit tata ? Ja nemrem, Sve sam zapustil, da ne zapustim klinca
<hbogner> ja se logiram jednom tjedno da procitam ak mi netko poslao poruku
<Mmike> pa velim
<Mmike> ne stignem
<Mmike> pa i ne radim :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zbog tog ja nisan na FB koji ce mi kitu rodaci i prijatelji koju kitu 
<BotaniCar> koju ce mi kitu Dumitru Mitu 
<hbogner> ja bas i nemam rodbinu dodanu
<BotaniCar> Generaaaleee
<BotaniCar> Kak je onaj kayakov desktop klijent govnjav :) Ne samo da smrzne sebe,nego i chrome :) 
<hbogner> wohoo, hrvatski osm tile cache radi oko 30Mbits/s upload :D http://munin.openstreetmap.org/openstreetmap/tile.openstreetmap/network_out.html
<BotaniCar> ( sto je i logicno jer su u njega embedali krom, pa .. ) 
<BotaniCar> hbogner: TROGDOR ! I like your naming ocnvention :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, here be dragons
<hbogner> :D
<hbogner> http://wiki.openstreetmap.org/wiki/Servers
<BotaniCar> Pre-jebeno
<hbogner> nas je viserion
<hbogner> po game of thrones koji je snimam i kod nas :D
<hbogner> od utorka je u funkciji
<SilverSpace> 14:53 < BotaniCar> Kak je onaj kayakov desktop klijent govnjav :) Ne samo da smrzne sebe,nego i 
<SilverSpace> 14:53 < BotaniCar> Kak je onaj kayakov desktop klijent govnjav :) Ne samo da smrzne sebe,nego i 
<hbogner> cekam da oni objave sluzbeni blogpost pa cemo i mi nas
<SilverSpace> 14:53 < BotaniCar> Kak je onaj kayakov desktop klijent govnjav :) Ne samo da smrzne sebe,nego i 
<SilverSpace> fuck
<SilverSpace> grc u srednjem prstu na misu 
<BotaniCar> Zakaj si isao kopirati moj tekst, priznaj - kog jos znas da trosi kayako ? :D
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: corac sam pa si boldam :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<SilverSpace> corav*
<BotaniCar>  Love is A Nutella-Shrek sandwich that plays "Baby Don't Hurt Me"
<SilverSpace> http://www.vecernji.hr/predsjednicki-izbori2014/josipovic-prepoznajem-se-kao-kandidat-koji-odgovara-bozanicevem-preporukama-980232
<SilverSpace> lol zemljo otvori se 
<BotaniCar> Mozda je pusio hostije ili se prepio misnog vina :)
<SilverSpace> bio na tulumu sdp_a
<BotaniCar> :D
<SilverSpace> tam sve mirisi 
<SilverSpace> ili kod holly
<BotaniCar> Jab' se kod nje bojao doci na tulum :) 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Metalika nijedna, coprnica i drogerasica, i jos nema cice .. 
<BotaniCar> Idem si odma' vucu pustit' , da izbije sotonu iz mene : 
<SilverSpace> hm nema?
<BotaniCar> Cek, kaj ima ? Uvijek sam ju percipirao kao sitnosisu 
<BotaniCar> A ono ..http://www.slobodnadalmacija.hr/Portals/0/images/2008-07-05/spektar/HOLY01.jpg
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/fHDoAK
<BotaniCar> si videl, ni gugl ih nere naci :D
<BotaniCar> *nemere
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<SilverSpace> umirem od smijeha 
<BotaniCar> http://www.theverge.com/2014/12/18/7418207/microsofts-former-internet-explorer-chief-dean-hachamovitch-left # sad ce internet explorer procvj^Cumrijet
<Mmike> ova kolinda je fakat jadna
<Mmike> a poznam lika koji je radio s njom u MVP
<Mmike> bio joj je pomocnik ili neki kufer
<Mmike> i veli da je zena zakon
<Mmike> steta
<Mmike> osla u kukuruku
<infy-> o/
<jelly> palooma
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q2wsMRqHEII
<datase> YouTube: FRANCO BATTIATO- CUCCURUCCUCU PALOMA - 0:04:13 - 255 views
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto bi bila jadna 
<SilverSpace> cermak i vrdoljak su od ranije u sukobu 
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo
<SilverSpace> koji sad zajeb za ustavni sud i za vladu 
<SilverSpace> 3. 779.281 birač
<SilverSpace> kaj cemo sad 
<jelly> sve ispocetka
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X2hsF6wDMMA
<datase> YouTube: Leb i Sol - Čukni vo drvo - 0:03:46 - 162,646 views - 544 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> koliko smo mi ovo platili ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/moderna-nastava-svi-ucenici-i-ucitelji-mogu-besplatno-pristupiti-microsoft-officeu-365/1258851/
<SilverSpace> burek
<markosejic> d vecer
<Mmike> SilverSpace, s tobom je bespredmetno o tome pricat, ti si HDZjlija u dusi :)
<markosejic> Mmike pozz
<markosejic> SilverSpace: Pozz
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o cemu :)
<Hrki> ma jeba vas politika, sad su blagdani
<Hrki> ali mene zanima zasto je ova vlada najgora do sada?
<Hrki> definitivno nije najbolja, ali da je najgora
<Hrki> nemam pojima
<SilverSpace> Hrki: kaj
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-20
<Hrki> kaj kaj?
<SilverSpace> dan
<Ph0> jutar
<SilverSpace> sunce
<Ph0> sunce sije jebacki
<Mmike> sila od 3 tone
<Mmike> kakva je to sila od 3 tone :D
<Mmike> sila se u njutnima mjeri, izrodi!
<SilverSpace> ke
<SilverSpace> Mmike: si vidio http://www.gp1.hr/vergne-novi-test-vozac-ferrarija/
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, kaj nije on u E-F!?
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> test vozac
<SilverSpace> ne bio je u Toro roso
<Mmike> cek, alonso ce vozit s giterezom
<Mmike> koji smijeh
<SilverSpace> alonso i batton
<Mmike> ma nije
<Mmike> jean eric vergne vozi za Andretti racing
<Mmike> u Formuli E
<SilverSpace> je 
<Mmike> http://www.fiaformulae.com/en/drivers-club/jean-eric-vergne.aspx
<SilverSpace> a gle moze on ali sad je test vozac u ferrariu
<SilverSpace> alonso i batton su par u McLarenu za 2015
<SilverSpace> http://www.gp1.hr/gutierrez-postao-ferrarijev-test-vozac/
<Mmike> da, krivo citam
<Mmike> jebote, dete mi izvadilo SVE iz novcanika
<Mmike> sad sam tek skuzio 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zanimljivo franko nikad nije novcanik i telefon dirao nit ga je zanimalo 
<SilverSpace> ni danas ga to ne dira zna da to nije za njega 
<SilverSpace> na proljece ga moram nauciti biciklo voziti 
<SilverSpace> http://www.autosport.com/news/report.php/id/117153
<Mmike> glupi kde
<Mmike> igrao sam se s 'activities'
<Mmike> i sad nemam vise ikone na desktopu
<Mmike> vratio :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<MmikeM>  3298 mario     20   0 23.355g 0.014t    756 S 173.1 47.4  13:06.61 sort        
<MmikeM> cudan je to
<MmikeM> top
<MmikeM> lijevo 23gige, a desno 0.014 teri
<MmikeM> wtf? :)
<vileni> MmikeM: radi i7? :)
<MmikeM> vileni, ma sad se pripremam za sarafljenje, sam da dete ode spat
<SilverSpace> http://www.tportal.hr/autozona/363240/Novi-Mondeo-ima-279-kg-vise-od-Fordove-deklaracije.html
<MmikeM> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Moose_test
<MmikeM> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yAPa3flxuG8
<datase> YouTube: Moose Test Fail Compilation.[720p] - 0:01:59 - 128,645 views - 104 likes / 43 dislikes
<Vlado9A3CY> dakle, u 2 ubuntu racunala (xubuntu 12.04 i 14.04, oba 32 bit) mi je prestao raditi dropbox...
<Vlado9A3CY> i da nisam tako fin kako jesam, rekao bih o dropboxu kao i Mamic 
<Vlado9A3CY> :D
<Vlado9A3CY> i u jos jednom 32 bitnom (arch based) pc-u
<Vlado9A3CY> i sada mi radi samo u 64 bitnom netbooku i androidu
<Vlado9A3CY> morati cu se preusmjeriti na neki drugi sustav :)
<vileni> owncloud
<vileni> nadjes neki vps na akciji, ili jos bolje ako ga vec imas
<Vlado9A3CY> da, nekako ce bit vec :)
<vileni> mislim da mi je jedini 32bitni uredjaj mob :)
<vileni> tj i rpi vjerojatno
<Vlado9A3CY> ma zao mi je baciti te neke stare kante jer su jos uvijek upotrebljive ...
<Vlado9A3CY> a dropbox mi i nije toliko bitan
<vileni> meni je problem sto ne mogu raditi na toliko toga odjednom, radije bih 2 prava stroja za lab, i laptop za spajati se na to
<vileni> nego puno kanti
<Vlado9A3CY> ako ce mi bas trebati pravi stroj, vjerojatno cu si ga pribaviti :) ...
<Vlado9A3CY> za sada me ovo kaj imam sasvim zadovoljava :)
<Vlado9A3CY> najstariji stroj kaj imam je s celeron 900MHz procesorom, 1GB RAM i 128MB ati... xubuntu 14.04 radi kao zmaj :)
<vileni> koristis to kao desktop ili?
<Vlado9A3CY> koristim ga povremeno samo...
<Vlado9A3CY> imam naravno desktop i sve radi, cak za silu i youtube video u firefoxu :)
<vileni> hehe
<Vlado9A3CY> ali ga koristim uglavnom samo za slusanje glazbe... cmus player ...
<vileni> a kad vidim koliko chrome zna trositi rama
<Vlado9A3CY> mutt email ...
<Vlado9A3CY> finch messenger ...
<Vlado9A3CY> weechat ...
<Vlado9A3CY> uglavnom koristim cli programe :)
<vileni> neznam, meni se u zadnje vrijeme sve vise svidja cloud pristup
<Vlado9A3CY> i ako ne koristim gui, mogu iskljuciti i ventilator na procesoru ...
<vileni> na previse kompjutera radim da bi se prilagodjavao stalno
<Vlado9A3CY> temperatura mi ne naraste preko 32°C :)
<vileni> eh, ja se sjecam kad su ventilatori bili opcionalni
<vileni> tj, mislim da su cak i kuleri bili opcionalni
<vileni> 486 ili tako nesto
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<Vlado9A3CY> 486 su vec imali ventilatore :)
<Vlado9A3CY> zapravo, imas pravo ...
<vileni> mislim da oni sporiji nisu
<vileni> znam da je bratic nadogradio na svoj s vremenom
<Vlado9A3CY> sjecam se jedne 486-ice bez ventilatora na cpu :)
<vileni> ali samo pasivni
<Vlado9A3CY> da, te stare kante, od 286 do 486-ice sam pobacao u smece pred vise od 5 godina, a uredno sam ih cuvao na tavanu
<MmikeM> hm
<Mmike> stroj mi trosi 108W kad je 'idle' i 220W kad cpu opteretim (AMDov 1090T)
<Mmike> ne znam cim da opteretim nvidiju
<Mmike> cpu ze zgrije do 55C
<Mmike> ohoho
<Mmike> mprime oce i 250W povuc
<vileni> Mmike: https://unigine.com/products/heaven/download/
#ubuntu-hr 2014-12-21
<Mmike> vertminer je zesci :)
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<Mmike> https://twitter.com/411Dalmatian/status/546416112804831232/photo/1
<Mmike> mrkitty, jesi doso k sebi? :)
<mrkitty> a biži, ni jučer se nisam štedija :)
<mrkitty> ali dobro je :)
<Mmike> :)
<Mmike> eh, vi mladi :)
<Mmike> brb, idem usarafit novi proc
<SilverSpace> sarafit proc?
<SilverSpace> malo ti je 250W treba jos vise struje trositi 
<Mmike> novi proc trosi cca 80W u idleu
<Mmike> a oko 180W kad ga opteretim
<Mmike> jedino kaj lm-sensors ne kuze na ploci nista
<Mmike> pa nemam temperature monitore s ploce, nit fancontrol
<Mmike> pa su ventilatori dosta bucni
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> gzipanje (singlethread) 3GB filea (random UUIDi) na 1090T traje oko 7 i pol minuta, a na i7-4790K traje oko 5 minuta
<Mmike> isti taj fajl s pigzom: 1m30s vs 50s
<Mmike> dodje mi da kupim neki FX proc samo da probam koliko je on sporiji od intela
<vileni> Mmike: podosta
<vileni> ja imam 8350, ali nemam linux na njemu :)
<Mmike> Vigour, znaci da taj 8350 nije nest brzi od 1090T?
<Mmike> vileni, aj daj mail opet od onog momka od noctue
<Mmike> brijem noctuu uzet za procesor
<Mmike> jer je stock cooler jadan
<Mmike> pokrenem povray i CPU ode na 100C
<vileni> http://www.opric-informatika.hr/onama.html
<Mmike> a inace je na oko 35
<Mmike> e, to
<Mmike> thnx :)
<vileni> koji bi uzeo?
<Mmike> ovunov
<Mmike> DF-15
<Mmike> ili kako vec
<Mmike> ovu novu
<Mmike> mrzim kad mi ventilatori zuje
<Mmike> lm-sensors ne rade s ovom plocom :/
<Mmike> vileni, ti si uzeo koju asrokicu?
<vileni> h81m-itx
<vileni> sad gledam koju bi za NAS, low power, sa 4x sata
<Mmike> vileni, imas linux neki na njoj?
<vileni> trenutacno ne
<vileni> bar mislim
<vileni> sad radim na tom stroju pa ne mogu provjeriti :)
<Mmike> ma htio sam te pitat koji kelner vrtis i kaj ti lm-sensors veli
<vileni> Mmike: koji ti chipset imas?
<Mmike> Z97
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> usteko sam jedan kuler u FAN_PWR umjesto u FAN_CHA :)
<Mmike> najbucnija mi je trenutno graficka
<Mmike> i povremeno intelov kuler
<Mmike> pas mater
<Mmike> a tak je fino grafulja radila svo ovo vrijeme
<SilverSpace> ides
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si novu plocu uzeo?
<Mmike> osim toga, treba u biosu rec 'save settings'
<Mmike> komp je pre tih
<Mmike> intel se povremeno probudi :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace, plocu i proc, asrock z97 Extreme6 i i7-4790K
<Mmike> trosi trenuno 80W stroj
<Mmike> a prije je trosio oko 110 
<Mmike> fino :)
<Mmike> Oce tko kupi AMDov 1090T, Gigabyteovu 889FXA-UD3 i 8 GB RAM a?
<Mmike> e, da, i katanu3 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: o fino si skinuo 
<SilverSpace> koliko rama 
<vileni> Mmike: koliko ti je bila temp sa katanom?
<vileni> na fx8350 nije mogla ni blizu odrzati normalnu temp
<vileni> nuc mi idlea na 48 stupnjeva
<CrazyLemon> meni APU idlea na 25-28° :)
<vileni> CrazyLemon: koji proc? 
<CrazyLemon> stari A6
<vileni> meni je fx8350 trenutacno na 36 ali je dota2 upaljena
<CrazyLemon> meni na 35 a ima team fortress2 upaljen :)
<CrazyLemon> katana na 350 rpm :)
<vileni> to je fino
<CrazyLemon> al sam ga ocistio neki dan.. pa je vjerovatno i to pomaze :)
<vileni> mislim da sljedece slazem NAS pa gledam da li je am1 dovoljno jak za to
<CrazyLemon> -je
<vileni> treba mi minimalna potrosnja
<Mmike> SilverSpace, 32G, al' ram sam imao od prije
<Mmike> Vigour, max 55C, i to nakon jedno 20 minuta ubijanja mprimeom
<Mmike> Vigour, de, brate
<Mmike> vileni, max 55c...
<Mmike> i to se katana nikad nije vrtila preko 1800 o/min
<Mmike> ma ta katana je skroz ok
<SilverSpace> finu makinu sad imas :)
<vileni> Mmike: za te pare je ok
<vileni> ali nije bas za jace procesore
<Mmike> vileni, idem sutra po katanu
<Mmike> jer ju u linksu dobijem odmah a samo je 150 kuna
<Mmike> pa cu ju dat sestsricni za komp koji joj slazem
<Mmike> kad meni dodje noktua
<Mmike> pa cu ti bas rec
<vileni> Mmike: na i7 bi mogla proci, jos imas i bolje kuciste
<vileni> u svakom slucaju bolja nego stock bi trebala biti
<Mmike> osh rec da i7 nije jaci proc :P :)
<vileni> ne, efikasniji je :)
<vileni> mislim da ima manje tdp u startu
<vileni> ja bi ovo mijenjao za i5 i dobio bih na performansama i na tisini
<Mmike> koje je 'ovo' ?
<vileni> fx8350
<vileni> 4ghz-na grijalica
<Mmike> aha, da
<Mmike> ma, to je bio glavni razlog zasto nisam uzimao 9570
<Mmike> ili koji vec
<Mmike> na 5GHz radi
<SilverSpace> te grijalice imaju prednost manje plina trosio 
<vileni> da imam etazno bilo bi super
<vileni> ovako me griju bez obzira na to
<SilverSpace> kod mene etazno i ovo mi vani brijeme pase 
<SilverSpace> danas nismo grijali jedino ujutro i sad navecer 
<SilverSpace> u dnevnom jos bilo i vruce morali otvoritt vrata 
<vileni> da, taman za ustede
<SilverSpace> stakleni zid super stvar kad pici sunce 
<vileni> meni vruce bilo
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> ja bi kucu
<SilverSpace> 150kvadrata
<SilverSpace> +podrum
<SilverSpace> kolinda dobija u prvom krugu 
<Mmike> i odosmo u kurac
<Mmike> onak, zestoko :)
<SilverSpace> sincic puno bu uzeo glasova 
<SilverSpace> kujundzic koma 
<SilverSpace> kradeze ima bazu 
<SilverSpace> i to je to 
<SilverSpace> josipovic danas bio los 
<vileni> ovo ce izgleda biti stvarno http://www.tomshardware.com/news/project-ara-tegra-k1-marvell,28255.html#xtor=RSS-998
<Mmike> hohaj
<Mmike> pa super
<vileni> jos da OS bude vanilla
<Mmike> stroj sa majanje mi trosio 750W :)
<SilverSpace> IS
<SilverSpace> iš
<SilverSpace> Mmike: jel to jos nesto vrijedi
<Mmike> jok
<Mmike> mislim, vrijedi ak struju ne placas
<Mmike> mosh zaradit trgovanjem na burama
<Mmike> burzama
<Mmike> s altcoinima
<Mmike> za litecoin se pojavili asic mineri davno
<Mmike> i ne isplati se vise
<SilverSpace> jebemu kad se sjetim mogo sam tu pare zaradit ali sam se smijao dodobasu
<SilverSpace> kaj je najgore nisam ni struju morao platiti 
<SilverSpace> eh tportal
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/nije-sala-porastao-bdp-po-stanovniku/791181.aspx
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-14
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> http://silverspace.bshellz.net/
<SilverSpace> fiju 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: izgleda da ovi nikad nece vozit u New Jerseyiu
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/black/clanak/obitelj-iz-banja-luke-tvrdi-fotografirali-smo-nlo-iznad-nase-kuce/862206.aspx
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto kaj je tak krivo krenulo ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa, stalno ododa
<Mmike> SilverSpace: a ove godine nisam nit cuo da se prica o tome
<SilverSpace> uh kaj sam nervozan danas
<ivoks> By connecting to the GPS network, the new Astron adjusts at the touch of a button to your time zone* and, by taking all the energy it needs from light alone, never needs a battery change.
<ivoks> Whenever the dial is exposed to bright light, the watch automatically receives GPS signals. When the watch is concealed under a sleeve and the dial cannot receive enough light, the watch stores the time of the previous successful manual time adjustment or time zone adjustment, and automatically starts time adjustment at the same time.
<ivoks> zvuci svemirski
<SilverSpace> kaj to je sat
<jelly> ivoks: "starts time adjustment at the same time" -- sta znaci same time?  Isto vrijeme iduce godine?  Ne kuzim
<ivoks> jelly: ne znam
<ivoks> SilverSpace: da
<SilverSpace> tesko da ce medvescak u doigravanje
<pkiller> http://www.ebay.com/bhp/seiko-astron
<jelly> oho, novak đoković ltd edition
<Mmike> jel' to opet kenja frinod?
<pkiller> mene internet cijelo jutro zajebava
<pkiller> internet radio slušam i svako toliko mi se izgubi... :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<SilverSpace> Lenovo S856 5.5" 4G $99
<SilverSpace> opa poceli su i u video projektore gurati android
<CrazyLemon> projektori nisu nista novo.. več davno je samsung pokušao sa projektorom i ubrzo i odustao :)
<jelly> .rt jellese 2
<datase> jelly: Azra - Uradi nešto | Azra - Uradi nešto
<jelly> strgana slova
<ivoks> nafta 35$
<ivoks> znaci, da ne tocim jos danas... :)
<jelly> zanimljivo je to, nafta nisko a dolar visoko
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5iaCclqXWUo&index=4&list=PLF01B3A9E290EF04D
<datase> YouTube: Tomislav Ivčić   Questo piccolo grande amore - 0:05:32 - 21065 views - 52 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> cemu sluze AV receiveri
<ivoks> kaj nisu to najobicnija pojacala?
<ivoks> sta s njim dobijem?
<ivoks> ak imam blue ray spojen na telku, ak imam fm/am, cd player komponente, ak imam pojacalo... sto ce mi receiver jos?
<obruT> nisu, imaju ulaze/izlaze i za video
<obruT> neki imaju i tunere
<ivoks> to kuzim da imaju, al, ne kuzim sto ce mi to?
<ivoks> ono, imam blueray spojen na telku
<ivoks> sto mi tu receiver pomaze?
<obruT> i obicno nisu samo stereo nego imaju i surround sheme
<obruT> tebi ocito nist ne pomaze kao ni meni :)
<obruT> ja imam htpc spojen na telku za video i na stereo pojacalo za zvuk i meni nist vise ne treba
<ivoks> pa ja sam mislio uzeti obicno pojacalo
<ivoks> i mozda cd player
<ivoks> i mozda gramofon
<ivoks> pa gledam, cemu av receiver umjesto pojacala
<obruT> onima koji imaju vise video deviceova, oce i neki surround i djidje to ocito necemu sluzi... jos ak ima fm tuner, dobro im dodje
<jelly> eh, neka solidna yamaha obicno ima i internet i mp3 streaming pa ti fm ni ne treba
<obruT> da, ti noviji imaju i te internet radio djidje, BT ili kakvu vec konekciju s mp3 playerima/mobitelima i tak to...
<ivoks> masala
<ivoks> 136k kuna za gramofon
<ivoks> 238k kuna za pretpojacalo
<ivoks> pa sta to radi?
<ivoks> www.ronis.hr/pretpojacalo-krell-evolution-707-3d/Evolution%2D707%2D3D/product/
<obruT> cuj, oni koji daju 10k€ za kablove vjerojatno daju i te pare za gramofone
<obruT> ivoks: dobro dosao u high-end hifi... :)
<obruT> iliti glazbenu ezoteriju :)
<ivoks> glazbenu perverziju
<obruT> nemos glazbu slusat kroz bilo kakav usb kabel, to ipak mora biti usvirani kabel sa elektronima koji tocno znaju kamo trebaju putovat
<ivoks> www.ronis.hr/pojacalo-marantz-pm-6005-black/PM%2D6005/product/
<jelly> -> this way ->
<ivoks> www.ronis.hr/cd-player-marantz-cd-6005-black/CD%2D6005/product/
<ivoks> i to je to, imas cijeli set
<ivoks> fali am/fm
<SilverSpace> receiver dolazi sa tunerom
<ivoks> poneki, da
<SilverSpace> svi 
<ivoks> al jos ne kuzim cemu :D
<SilverSpace> nemas receiver bez tunera
<obruT> ja imam marantz pm5004, monitor audio bx2 zvucnike, eksterni DAC i (uglavnom) htpc kao source zvuka... i to mi je sasma ok setup...
<ivoks> svi?
<ivoks> http://www.ronis.hr/av-procesor-marantz-av8802-black-/MARANTZ-AV-8802/product/
<ivoks> ovaj od 30k kuna ne dodje :D
<SilverSpace> to nije reciver
<ivoks> nego sta je?
<SilverSpace> pojacalo 
<ivoks> znaci, kaj
<ivoks> sve spajam na njega i onda to na telku i zvucnike?
<ivoks> isto kao pojacalo?
<SilverSpace> ovo mi frend drzi http://www.td-elektronika.hr/
<SilverSpace> da sve spajas na njega 
<obruT> SilverSpace: otvorim stranicu i prva fotka "bezzicni hifi zvucnici" -> fail :)
<ivoks> znaci, sve isto kao pojacalo? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.avmax.hr/productfiles/image/productImages/Marantz/av8802-3-v.jpg
<SilverSpace> ivoks: pojacalo je samostalno za pojacalo moras imati jos i predpojacalo 
<ivoks> ma tko ti je to prodao? :)
<ivoks> imam doma sony komponente, jedno pojacalo
<SilverSpace> predpojacalo i pojacalo su pak intergrirano pojacalo 
<ivoks> nikakva predpojacala
<SilverSpace> ivoks: sve o tome znam za tog frenda na pocetku sam radio 
<SilverSpace> davno prije
<SilverSpace> pojacala su samostalna
<SilverSpace> intergrirana pojacalo
<ivoks> uglavnom, av receiver bas i nema smisla
<ivoks> nemam 17 izvora zvuka i slike
<ivoks> imam blu-ray, tv, cd player i nintendo wii
<ivoks> ah, kuzim
<SilverSpace> za to bi trebao imati dosta ulaznih jedinica
<SilverSpace> jedno dobro kucno kino je dovoljno 
<ivoks> nije to bacanje novaca?
<ivoks> nemam ni zvucnike
<SilverSpace> a gle ako hoce samo muziku onda moras imati dobro predpojacalo i pojacalo 
<SilverSpace> za vido i gledanje filmova onda kucno kino 
<SilverSpace> ali sve u svemu bacanje novca
<ivoks> http://www.ronis.hr/av-receiver-marantz-nr-1504-crni/NR-1504/product/
<SilverSpace> je
<ivoks> jel ovo dosta za sve?
<ivoks> treba mi hdmi ulaz za blue ray, za wii i to je to
<ivoks> kak telku spojim na to?
<obruT> ivoks: ako ti je primarno slusanje muzike, uzmi (da budemo precizni integrirano) pojacalo i zvucnike
<SilverSpace> na tom ronisu ne mozes vidjeti sliku odotraga
<ivoks> SilverSpace: pa mogu izguglat sliku
<ivoks> ili procitati tekst
<SilverSpace> http://i.i.cbsi.com/cnwk.1d/i/tim/2013/04/02/Marantz_NR1504_back_panel.jpg
<ivoks> ima sve
<ivoks> i previse
<SilverSpace> da sve ima
<obruT> sve ima, a i : svega ce bit, al prijatelja nece... svega ce bit, al nece biti srece ...
<ivoks> znaci to... to mi dodje kao pojacalo + fm tunner + suorround
<SilverSpace> obruT: lol
<ivoks> jel?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da
<ivoks> na njega kacim blu-ray, wii i telku kao ulaze
<ivoks> i jos telku i kao izlaz?
<ivoks> telku kao ulaz da mi baca zvuk na zvucnike
<obruT> .. i onda sa daljinskim od receivera saltas istovremeno sve outpute... telka ti dodje samo ko ekran
<SilverSpace> ivoks: da 
<SilverSpace> hdmi onaj di pise monitor
<ivoks> cool
<ivoks> eh, al imam jedan problem
<ivoks> wii nema hdmi izlaz
<ivoks> on ima onaj 5 kanalni izlaz
<ivoks> SilverSpace: monitor je hdmi out
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> na tv
<ivoks> al ulaz od tva
<SilverSpace> aut/in
<jelly> ivoks: a jel ima spdif, optiku, za audio?
<ivoks> ovaj nema, al to mi ni ne treba
<SilverSpace> ima optiku 
<ivoks> a da, to ima
<SilverSpace> ili ti tv nema optiku
 * obruT je izgleda sjebao opticki izlaz iz telke :P
<ivoks> aha... znaci, tv optikom spojim na receiver
<SilverSpace> ovo ti je reciver kaj u biti sve kopcas u njega umjesto u tv
<jelly> cak i moja stara telka iz 2010 ima onaj hdmi 1.4 povrat zvuka
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> budem bacio oko da vidim sto telka ima
<ivoks> pa cu si to kupiti za bozic :)
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.com/Dragonpad-Wii-HDMI-Adapter-BRAND-Nintendo/dp/B005QB868Q
<SilverSpace> moras si onda i zvucnike kupiti :)
<ivoks> sve cu si kupiti
<ivoks> u najgorem slucaju, wii cu spojiti na red-white-yellow
<SilverSpace> ja sam sve razdjelio nemam uopce vise liniju doma
<ivoks> razdijelio?
<ivoks> ono sto mene tu najvise muci je sto cu zavrsiti sa 4 daljinska
<SilverSpace> da frendovima
<SilverSpace> imam jos jedino stalke za zvucnike
<SilverSpace> atakama
<jelly> SilverSpace: jedan par?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> jedino ne znam di su mi siljci od njih
<jelly> zvuk na telki mi je grozan, gledam jel bi ubo neki stereo ili 2.1 za sitnu lovu a da je ok zvuk
<obruT> ivoks: vjerojatno stvar mozes zamijenit s jednim programabilnim daljinskim
<SilverSpace> jelly: i meni je bio zvuk grozan pa sam uzeo denon dht-t100 
<jelly> al s druge strane mozda bi zamijenio telku prvo, pa cuo kakva je nova
<obruT> ivoks: takodjer, ako ti uredjaji podrzavaju CEC, mozda mozes sve s jednim daljinskim
<ivoks> samsung blue ray i telku mogu s jednim
<ivoks> blu ray
<SilverSpace> http://www.hyperfi.co.uk/images/denondhtt100main.jpg
<ivoks> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pHCcixuoxsI
<datase> YouTube: How to use remote app for Marantz NR1605 - 0:03:42 - 3622 views - 3 likes / 0 dislikes
<ivoks> \o/
<SilverSpace> jelly: http://www.njuskalo.hr/image-w920x690/audio-ostalo/atacama-stalci-slika-12752764.jpg
<SilverSpace> to su bili najbolji stalci u toj kategoriji
<SilverSpace> jedino nisam stavio pjesak u njih
<SilverSpace> ni mi se dalo :)
<SilverSpace> nikako da ih dam u oglas i prodam 
<dodobas> ivoks: blu-ray... ?
<dodobas> sto to ima smisla ?
<ivoks> probaj izbjec
<ivoks> htio sam uzeti dvd player
<ivoks> ali nema ih ili je cijena istao kao blu ray
<dodobas> ili dvd isto...
<obruT> SilverSpace: ja si trebam neke stalke nabavit, a svi su ruzni u vrazju mater... i skupi obicno
<ivoks> mislim da svaki blu ray podrzava i dvd
<dodobas> osim ako imas neku staru kolekciju... ali tko jos kupuje DVD
<ivoks> kao i cd
<SilverSpace> mordaunt short zvucnike sam imao isto najbolje u klasi 
 * obruT isto ne zna cemu bluray... kolekcija se drzi na kucnom serveru i lijepo je katalogizirana u kodijevoj biblioteci :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: evo vidi ove moje :)
<dodobas> pa cak i Mmike pusta detu yubito ... 
<obruT> dostupna u cijelom stanu na bilo kojem deviceu koji ima neki vid ip konekcije :)
<jelly> obruT: da, al oces bit legalan moras je odnekud ripati
<obruT> jelly: nemoj sad cjepidlacit :)
<obruT> dodobas: jes gledo interstelara ?
<obruT> SilverSpace: posto prodas stalke ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.hifidatabase.com/static/gallery/8/7238-ms_MS20i_2.JPG
<obruT> i jel pas sa slike na prodaju :)
<SilverSpace> nije moja slika :)
<dodobas> obruT: ne... naletio na GhostInTheShell - The New Movie (2015)
<obruT> ma da ? to postoji ?
<obruT> jel cemu ?
<jelly> new?
<dodobas> gledljivo, ali ...
<dodobas> kao i svaki sequel...
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b5g1xubyuVs
<datase> YouTube: Ghost in the Shell: The New Movie Trailer - 0:02:40 - 452784 views - 8430 likes / 224 dislikes
<dodobas> naravno... nikako ovaj grozni engleski dub ... 
<SilverSpace> obruT: ne znam uopce cijenu http://listeninn.com/Pictures-Used/Used-Stands-Rack/Atacama-SE20-2.jpg
<SilverSpace> zao mi ih prodat 
<SilverSpace> a smetaju 
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> vrijeme je za poci kuci
<SilverSpace> koji je ovo kreten Milanovic
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni imam linbk za vas :D
<hbogner> Mmike, vileni: https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/3220458/porn.jpg
<Mmike> oho
<Mmike> sto je to?
<Mmike> izgleda neugledno, sto znacida je mozebitno prejebeno :)
<hbogner> Mmike, pljeskavica sa sirom i slaninom
<hbogner> u subotu navecer jeo
<Mmike> dje?
<hbogner> jedno ~400km odavde
<hbogner> ns
<hbogner> ipak isao za vikend na ispit
<hbogner> isao pojest nesto i za vas kao sto sam prije rekao
<hbogner> moramo jedan vikend tamo
<hbogner> klopa klopa i klopa
<hbogner> ja sm isao u subotu u podne, i vratio s nocas oko 1
<hbogner> ispit rjesio sa 100% :D
<hbogner> jel netko treba invite za OnePlus X ? imam neoliko komada za podjelit
<vileni> hbogner: moze ako udijelis i 300eur uz invite
<hbogner> vileni :P
<hbogner> invite djelim, pare ne
<vileni> i skine mi sickrage epizodu od 16gb
<Mmike> hbogner, kol'ko je velik taj ekran?
<hbogner> koji? oneplus x je 5"
<hbogner> danas ranije spavat
<hbogner> zgazen od puta za vikend a dans cjeli dan na terenu
<SilverSpace> jebo te skolstvo 
<SilverSpace> sestra ispravlja testove i petero iz citavog razreda podjelio broj kako treba
<SilverSpace> pa kak su ti dosli u peti razred
<SilverSpace> a nepismenost da ne govorim 
<hbogner> laku noc
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<Mmike> dosla zena sad u panici
<Mmike> 'brzo, guglaj, kak se zove bubamara iz pcelice maje'
<Mmike> trebao sam imati dijete pred 10 godina
<Mmike> konjina samo takva
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol 
<SilverSpace> elio bih vidjeti snažnije bolide s više mehaničkog gripa. Gume bi trebale biti široke, a aerodinamika ne bi trebala igrati glavnu ulogu. Zapravo, upravo suprotno od onoga što sada planiraju!”
<SilverSpace> Prost
<SilverSpace> želio>>
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PuQt9N4Dsok
<datase> YouTube: Please Use This Song (Jon Lajoie) - 0:04:13 - 3875078 views - 81828 likes / 1253 dislikes
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-15
<SilverSpace> jutro
<BotaniCar> Jutro
<SilverSpace> oo
<BotaniCar> #onokad pokrenes reindeksiranje baze mail servera, u jednom sam trenutku bio kreten i pobrisao binarne dijelove par inboxa koji zajedno imaju ~8GB, sad ce biti spektakt kad usporedi unose u bazi i ovo ceg nema na disku :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: jebaj ga, zena dogovorila plac kod kumova na Jarunu, pa nisam mogoa u Dubravu :) Samo ja odem 20km po paradajz i papriku .. 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> o/
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/seksi2.gif
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: a nis morat ces svratiti do mene :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: tak se cini
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QK4rDWUpv0k
<datase> YouTube: Zvjezdane staze: S one strane | Trailer #1 | Paramount Pictures International - 0:01:23 - 3668 views - 3 likes / 3 dislikes
<dodobas> yutro
<SilverSpace> kome ti yutro ? ha 
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a sori, zaboravim da ti samo razumijes 'јутро'
<dodobas> :P
<SilverSpace> za to mi treba prevodioc
<Mmike> filj halj
<SilverSpace> najbolji cajevi kaj sam pio http://www.ribili.hr/images/logo_ronnefeldt.gif
<SilverSpace> menta i limun
<SilverSpace> Lemon Sky
<obruT> jel u tim cajevima ima caja ? :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: u ovim ima u nasim bas i ne znam 
<SilverSpace> menta nasa i ova je nebo i zemlja
<Mmike> Veli mi mama: "Cuj ti, Hadezeovac!"
<Mmike> wtf?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: lol prekuzila te stara 
<dodobas> obruT: pogledao Interstellar
<hbogner> Mmike, pa da ti si hadezeovac.com
<dodobas> nije lose, prvo zato sto je spor film, pa se lako gleda
<dodobas> ali onaj kraj je zbrljan, trebali su stati kad je murphy bacila papire...
<Mmike> Sad mi je rekla i da smrdim!
<Mmike> Pa jebemti!
<dodobas> ovako 'znas' da je junak spasen... bla bla bla USA, 
<dodobas> FTW
<obruT> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zakaj ti se stara napila tak rano ujutro, i zakaj je cangrizava dok je pijana ? :D
<SilverSpace> obruT: za kamilicu ti ni ne trebam govoriti kakvo je ovo nase govno ubiti sjeno prema ronnefeldt kamilici
<Mmike> Compute node server crash  [L3, Waiting on Engineering]  (Wingu) {MCunning/Mmike}
<Mmike> hehe, ovo izgleda kao 'Cunning Mmike' :D
<obruT> SilverSpace: kamilicu pijem samo kad sam bolestan :)
<obruT> i kad sam dan prije cugo vise nego sto treba
<BotaniCar> gdje se cuganje vise nego treba ne desi nikad, jer giht ? :) 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj i ti mlatis po rakijici 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> kamilica i rakijica
<obruT> BotaniCar: pa ne desava se bas, al se zalomi tu i tamo :P
<BotaniCar> Zelim te vidjeti pijanog, makar te morao dovesti doma i isporuciti zenici :)
<ivoks> ti bi u troje?
<ivoks> ili bi ga samo zeni dao?
<ivoks> jel ti zena zna da volis decke?
<ivoks> ili da ju prodajes za show?
<ivoks> :D
<BotaniCar> Ti bi , da si to dozvolis, mogao biti gori prostak od mene, ivoks  :) Kapa dole za samokontrolu :)
<ivoks> nemam pojma o cem pricas, ja ne psujem
<BotaniCar> Joj, jebenti Housing, opet me zovu da im iskrcam more para za neki certifikat koji nikad necu unovciti .. 
<ivoks> fakat moram popizditi da pocnem jebat majke okolo
<ivoks> :D
<ivoks> Domain Name: jamming-adventures.com
<ivoks> Registrar Registration Expiration Date: 2015-12-18T17:07:12.0Z
<ivoks> a jebemu
<BotaniCar> Kolko vecu placu kod vas dobije sistemac s RH ceritfikatom, od onog bez ? Pretpostavljam nula, i da placu definiraju performanse na probnom roku 
<ivoks> kod nas?
<ivoks> nitko ti ne gleda skolu, papire i certifikate
<BotaniCar> Pda, siguran sam da su vam RH sistemci neprocjenjivi :)
<BotaniCar> to je firma, dodji i pokazi se 
<ivoks> a svatko dogovara svoju placu
<Mmike> svaka normalna firma ne gleda certifikate neg gleda koliko si sposoban
<Mmike> to kaj imas certifikat moze znacit samo da znas bubat napamet
<BotaniCar> "svaka normalna firma" :) 
<ivoks> pa da
<BotaniCar> Postaje mi tesko raspoznati takve 
<ivoks> kad sam ja zaposljavao kenny08a, imao sam lika koji je zavrsio FER
<ivoks> on je isto htio posao
<ivoks> ali kenny08 je htio raditi, dok je taj lik mislio da je bog jer je zavrsio FER
<ivoks> odluka je bila jednostavna
<BotaniCar> :) Standardno 
<Mmike> pa, firma di me traze certifikat je firma u kojoj nisam siguran da bih radio
<ivoks> uglavnom male firme traze ljude s certifikatima
<ivoks> ali ne kao dokaz znanja, vec im je to ulaznica za natjecaje
<kenny08> \o/
<Mmike> mozda je samo moje iskustvo s certificiratorima lose - tko god da ima te RHCPeove zna drek, ili zna, ali zna to kaj zna i nebi naucio nest novo ga mu trebavice medom zalijes
<Mmike> ivoks: true, da 
<Mmike> nazalost
<ivoks> ja imam RHCE
<ivoks> kaj zelis reci, da ne znam?
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> doduse, ja sam popljuvao instruktora i rekao mu da ovo ne smije biti mjerilo znanja linuxa :)
<ivoks> lik me gleda, a na displayu mu sve zeleno za moje odgovore
<Mmike> fascinira me tvoja linearna indukcija u stvaranju konkluzija :)
<ivoks> sta si ti sad posro?
<Mmike> u firmiX di sam radio prije su smislili lpi/rhce pitanja na intervjuima
<Mmike> lik je dobio posao, 100% je rjesio test
<Mmike> ja sam rjesavao test, imao sam jedva 50%
<Mmike> taj koji je dosao je truba, ne zna razmisljat opce
<ivoks> to objasnjava neke stvari :)
<Mmike> al' zna razliku izmedju 'dpkg -l' i 'dpkg -L' i 'dpkg --list-all-file' i 'dpkg --list-files' i kajjaznam kaj sve ne
<ivoks> da, najbitnije je znati razmisljati
<ivoks> syntaxa se nauci
<ivoks> osim ak ju ne zelis nauciti
<BotaniCar> ja bi 'hiJo znat sve switcheve za sve napamet, imam problem da vecinu poslova odradim jednom i dobro, pa nemam priliku ucit' stvari napamet :)
<Mmike> ja nebi, nit ih znam
<Mmike> idem si na zivce cesto kak moram gledat svaki put za neka sranja
<Mmike> i to u pitonu u kojem sam svaki dan
<BotaniCar> ma, ja bi sve 'tiJo znat, ali sam nesposoban ista nauciti iz prve, trebam ponavljanje :)
<Mmike> meni je super bilo na intevjuu prvo pitat lika da mi posalje svoje  javne ssh kljuceve da moze na testbox
<Mmike> ak kaze 'kaki kljucevi?', sorry, nemres radit tu, jbg, nemam vremena ucit te sto to sve je
<Mmike> i onda kad se spoji, screen -x, i pitam ga na skajpu/gtalku/telefonu, i gledam kaj radi
<Mmike> u manje od 10 minuta vidis jel' lik sposoban sistemac (ili moze postat sposoban sistemac) ili ne
<Mmike> ak vidim da lupi CTRL-R u bashu, to je odmah 500bodova
<Mmike> a ne 'rjesi LPI test, pa cemo vidjeti'
<BotaniCar> Kaj ima ctrl-r-at na testnoj kanti, nije valjda da si mu ostavio history od kandidata prije ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ima ima, kak nebi imo
<BotaniCar> Zajebajem
<Mmike> ugl
<Mmike> di se ide polagat HRCPE? :)
<ivoks> algebri
<BotaniCar> Housing
<ivoks> koga briga :)
<SilverSpace> joj moram u skolu 
<ivoks> ja sam to polagao jer sam morao
<Mmike> SilverSpace: kasno ti je sad, sto si naucio, naucio si :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemo'sh na tender ako nemas 4xRHCE u kuci :)
<ivoks> na takvim tenderima ni ne zelim sudjelovati
<SilverSpace> tri sata samo danas netjak ima
 * ivoks se boji da SilverSpace mozda malo previse voli svog necaka
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kad si kroz vrijeme dosao do tocke gdje mozes birati 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u hrvatskoj bas i nisam
 * Mmike je u prvom osnovne pjeske isao doma, solo
<Mmike> i u skolu
<Mmike> zivio sam u Budakovoj, isao u osnovnjak u Kuslanovoj
<ivoks> ja sam u 4. razredu solo isao na jarun, pas mu masters
<BotaniCar> Mmike: po snijegu i na uzbrdicu, u oba smjera :)
<ivoks> iz dubrave
<Mmike> nekad mi je doma trebalo oko 4 sata :D
<ivoks> BotaniCar: nekako mi se cini da cu se pokupiti iz IT poslova u hrvatskoj
<Mmike> srecom nije bilo mobitela a doma nismo imali nit telefon :) skola bi zavrsila u 11, starci bi doma dosli oko 3, ja bi dosoa doma 15ak minuta prije njih :)
<ivoks> jos nisam nasao ekipu s kojom mogu razgovarati istim jezikom
<Mmike> ivoks: ja ti se divim sto ti se da baktat s time opce... 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: bilo bi mi zao, ionako imamo malo poreznih platisa, ali razumijem 
<ivoks> ma placao bi porez tu
<ivoks> i nadam se zaposlio jos vise ljudi
<ivoks> ali ne bi se bavio B2B poslovima
<Mmike> http://lists.infradead.org/pipermail/kexec/2013-June/009196.html <- lik ima 32 tere rama :)
<ivoks> B su kod nas uredno tupiji od C
<BotaniCar> Aha, onda kreni ! nase firme ionako treba sve redom prodati strancima na bar 5 godina, da se ljudi nauce raditi 
<ivoks> fakat si mislim otici u ronis
<ivoks> i uzeti audio sustav
<Mmike> ivoks: a novi auto?
<ivoks> Mmike: sta s njim?
<ivoks> pa novi auto kosta kao 30 audio sustava :D
<Mmike> pa u autu dobijes i novi audio sustav
<Mmike> :)
<ivoks> MARANTZ SR 5009 nema fm/am
<ivoks> wtf
<jelly> iskreno, zas ti to treba?
<ivoks> ah, ima
<ivoks> jelly: am/fm ili sr5009 ili audio sustav?
<jelly> AM/FM.  i slabi 32-64kbps aac stream ima bolji zvuk od FM sterea
<ivoks> pa tak... navika
<jelly> u autu ili na mobitelu jos ajde de, al za po doma sve stanice imaju streamove
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> jel oni znaju sto su napisali:
<ivoks> Osim što će reproducirati povijesno poznati Marantzov zvuk, novi receiver je u potpunosti futureproof
<ivoks> futureproof?
<ivoks> Akcija traje do 30.11.2015. ili do isteka zaliha
<ivoks> hm
<Mmike> kupi odmah i one super-duper kablove
<Mmike> ethernet za 1k dolara :)
<ivoks> imam optiku na telki
<ivoks> to znaci da bi telku trebao spojiti optikom na av?
<ivoks> to je samo za zvuk ili...?
<Mmike> jelly: stream trazi internet :)
<ivoks> ili je arc bolja metoda?
<BotaniCar> Dovlace mi optiku u ured, spreman sam uci u manju okladu s tvrdnjom da ce mi u procesu razjebati IP telefoniju, any takers ? 
<BotaniCar> Kaj znaci da je nesto futureproof ? 
<Mmike> znaci da nemres nove ficure dodavat :)
<BotaniCar> :) 
<jelly> Mmike: da, i?
<Mmike> jelly: pa to je nekad komplikovano. A i nekad nemas internet, imas mobitel, imas kajjaznam kaj.
<Mmike> Imanje uredjaja koji je stream-listen-capable-only mi se cini kao drawback
<Mmike> Radije kupim klasicni tjuner, bilo s pojacalom, bilo k'o komponentu
<jelly> Mmike: kakav jebeni mobitel, pricamo o slusanju radija prek Marantz receivera
<Mmike> da, i za to ti treba internet koji nije uvijek praktican nit ga uvijek imas. Radio valove imas uvijek.
<jelly> ako imas ARC, vozi prek toga i ustedi kabel?  Pojma
<BotaniCar> jelly: napisao si to kao da ga se ne moze ugraditi i u auto :) 
<dodobas> za te pare radjie platim Cigana da mi svira 5 godina ...
<ivoks> mislim da imam arc
<ivoks> ne vole svi cigansku glazbu
<Mmike> wtf je arc?
<jelly> Mmike: kad doma nemas internet?
<Mmike> ciganska glazba je zakon, kak mosh to ne voljet
<dodobas> svira cigo i Đastina Bibera... ako platis
<jelly> ne kuzim
<BotaniCar> jelly: ovisno o tome tko mu je ISP, kad je ISKON, onda nema net srijedom i petkom :)
<Mmike> jelly: kajjaznam, nekad nemas, ili je u krivoj sobi, ili nemas wireless doma, ili kajjaznam.... ugl, komplicira stvari, radije imam klasicni FM tuner
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja imam FM tuner na pojacalu, i cesce mi antena ne hvata dobro nego mi stream ne radi :D
<Mmike> pogotovo sto kad slusam strim, onda 2 risivera nikad nisu u syncu
<Mmike> kaj imas tuner iz 59te? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: a sto ce ti dva recivera ... pa imas audio sustava po cijlu kojuci
<dodobas> *kuci
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> pa, nemam, imam yamahu u dnevnom, i imam technics neki stari u radnoj sobi
<Mmike> ne velim ja da to nije future
<jelly> i nemas internet u radnoj sobi?
<BotaniCar> jab' si kupiJo jedne od onih bezicnih zvucnika koji se uzdaju u centralni server da ih hrani feedom 
<Mmike> al' trenutno mi se cini neprakticno
<ivoks> mirka: kenny08 ja danas necu do ureda dolaziti, pa ak trebate kaj, vicite prek irca :)
<Mmike> jelly: imam, kabl, i sad se moram jos drkarirat da zive do tjunera dovlacim? cemu, kad imam sve u eteru.
<Mmike> da, nemrem slusat WKFB iz Tahalahasseja na Floridi
<mirka> ivoks: roger ;)
<Mmike> big fakin dil
<Mmike> oho, nema ivoksa? /me planira posjet mirki i kennyju :)
<Mmike> jelly: kaj je ARC?
<ivoks> dakle ^ zakljucajte se :D
<ivoks> inance ce nam sve pojest i popit
<Mmike> necu, na dijeti sam
<Mmike> HAHHHAHAHAHAHAHHAAHAH :)))))))))))
<BotaniCar> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/86-podataka-koje-europske-kompanije-cuvaju-nep/148912.aspx
<BotaniCar> Mmike: to znaci da danas samo djecu jedes ? :D
<jelly> Mmike: http://www.cnet.com/news/what-is-audio-return-channel-arc/
<Mmike> ah, HDMI djidja
<Mmike> thnx
<ivoks> mene samo zanimalo jel arc bolji od optike i cini se da je
<ivoks> manje gnjavaze
<Mmike> mislim da je to ista stvar
<Mmike> sto god ti je lakse pristekat
<ivoks> nije bas ista
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ali takodjer pise da u dost' slucajeva ne radi 5.1 nego defaulta stereo. Koliko zvucnika mislis kupit' ? 
<Mmike> mislim, ista  stvar u kontekstu onog sto ces cut
<ivoks> hdmi ti sve automatizira
<Mmike> tehnicki nije isto
<ivoks> BotaniCar: za pocetak dva samo
<ivoks> pa ako bude potrebe za 5.1 ili 7.1, uzmem optiku
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ako ne mislis siriti na surround onda ok, ako mislis na 5.1 ili vise, vele da je ARC drkanje 
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> ivoks: svakako ovaj HDMI kabl kupi: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00IL3TZSQ/ref=as_li_tl?ie=UTF8&camp=1789&creative=390957&creativeASIN=B00IL3TZSQ&linkCode=as2&tag=hothard-20&linkId=KF44MKFFBDPOC2R7
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kakav si ti to couk, pa ti mu kupi, pocasti prijatelja ! 
<Mmike> mogu mu tak i bibliju kupit
<Mmike> bilo bi ruzno da poklanjam stvari u koje ne vjerujem :)
<BotaniCar> #onokad si slozis nagios da ti alerta low-disk warning , a disk ima jos 200GB mjesta .. 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: point taken :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nazalost, ima jedan problem
<Mmike> ne shippa u .hr? :)
<ivoks> This item does not ship to Murter, Croatia. Please check other sellers who may ship internationally.
<Mmike> hahahahaha :)
<ivoks>  Audio Return Channel is convenient and can simplify your setup. However, it might also mean you don't get surround sound, and it definitely means you won't get the high-resolution audio formats from Blu-ray.
<BotaniCar> Da, drkanje 
<BotaniCar> Iako, uvijek velim da bi radije dobar stereo nego prosjecan surround
<ivoks> da vidim kaj telka veli
<BotaniCar> Stoga sam ostao na dva zvucnika jer si 6 dobrih ne mogu opravdati :)
<Mmike> ja nemam kud s njima
<ivoks> http://www.samsung.com/latin_en/support/model/UE40H5500AWXXC
<Mmike> imam 5 zvucnika doma, al' samo 2 koristim jer ova 3 nemam kam turit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: uvijek mozes zvulje na plafon staviti 
<Mmike> ma mogu, al' nakaradno bi bilo
<Mmike> pre mali je prostor
<BotaniCar> Ne ulazim u estetiku, meni ne bi bilo nakaradno, tebi moze biti 
<Mmike> a ova dva zvucnika i tak 90% vremena sviraju jubito ili mp3ce
<Mmike> ono malo flaca ne slusam opce, nemam tresnjevacke malisane u flacu
<Mmike> a i da imam...
<BotaniCar> Da, mene vise jebe kaj su mi izvori zvuka vecinom dvokanalni
<Mmike> JEDAN JE ZIIIIIIIIR, OBICAN ZIIIIIIR :)
<BotaniCar> nekaj-nekaj maksimirrrr
<Mmike> 'otiso zivjet u' :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: al...
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako spajam blu-ray na av, onda mi ni ne treba 5.1 preko arca
<ivoks> jer av switcha sve
<ivoks> kaj ne?
<ivoks> onda mi je tv samo za sliku
<BotaniCar> ivoks: onda ti ARC uopce ne treba, ne ? Njegova je svrha da TV bude switch, ako dobro citam 
<ivoks> problem bi bio samo ako bi TV producirao 5.1
<ivoks> ne, arc je dobar da mi tv baca stereo na av
<BotaniCar> Aha, to bi igralo, briem
<ivoks> i onda taj stereo slusam preko zvucnika
<ivoks> u biti, jos je bolje
<ivoks> ako TV producira zvuk, onda salje 5.1
<ivoks> ako tv samo switcha zvuk, onda salje stereo
<ivoks> If the source is on HDMI to say a TV and the TV can produce audio, then any pass through SHALL be stereo.
<ivoks> hdmi hdcp ^
<jelly> lol, mobitel sa 10000mAh baterijom
<SilverSpace> https://adriaticmedianethr.files.wordpress.com/2015/12/zlata8.jpg
<SilverSpace> ?
<SilverSpace> kaj ima slomljenu kicmu 
<BotaniCar> jelly: i ekran/wireless kombinacijom koja to iscijedi unutar 24h ? :)
<SilverSpace> http://net.hr/hot/sexy/pokazala-bivsem-sto-je-izgubio-savitljiva-zlata-seksi-kalendarom-lijeci-slomljeno-srce/
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL0rbxB9Lqg
<datase> YouTube: GoPro: Danny MacAskill - Cascadia - 0:05:37 - 6859609 views - 84401 likes / 727 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lik nije normalan
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ok, mislim da sam sve skuzio
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ako imas drugi input (npr., bluray player) na telku
<ivoks> BotaniCar: onda ili bluray ili telka mora dekodirati 5.1 zvuk
<ivoks> BotaniCar: to radi bluray i telki salje 5.1 signal
<ivoks> telka ne moze ponovno kodirati 5.1 u stogod kako bi to poslala na av
<ivoks> svejedno je koristi li se ARC ili optika
<BotaniCar> Da, treba odjebat telku kao bilo sto osim emitera slike.
<ivoks> stoga ti izvor zvuka mora ici na AV, a sa AVa saljes zvuk na zvucnike i sliku na telku
<ivoks> kada telka prima 5.1 kodirani signal, onda takav salje na AV i ovaj dekodira u 5.1 zvuk
<ivoks> al telka kao takva ne moze dekodirati 5.1 signal u zvuk
<ivoks> (ima tu i tamo neka, ali svejedno ne smije poslati zvuk na AV, vec signal)
<ivoks> i tak... onda AV ima smisla :D
<ivoks> to mu je cijeli smisao :D
<ivoks> jel netko bio u ronisu?
<ivoks> razmisljam jel ima opce smisla uzimati cd player kad imam blu ray player
<BotaniCar> ja ne vidim nikakav razlog za kupnju iceg sto nije bluraj przilica :) Vise ni uredjaj ni mediji nisu skupi
<jelly> a vidis ikakav razlog za przenje medija?
<ivoks> a mislim...
<ivoks> ne bi usporedjivao mp3 sa cdom
<BotaniCar> Da. naravno, argument mi je situacion: imam "offline" rodbine koja ima mogucnosti ucitati bluray medij, pa im na jedan disk potrpam more toga i dostavim kad dolazim u posjetu. Also, cijelu fonoteku sam strpao na 4 medija 
<BotaniCar> Jos samo da uborem bluray player za auto, i miran sam :)
<jelly> BotaniCar: sirocad, imaju bluray a ne mogu ustekati usb-storage?
<BotaniCar> Fakat, mozda da se tim pocastim za bozich 
<BotaniCar> jelly: velim da je situaciono, to je profil ljudi koji preferira bluray disk jer je disk, okrugli komad plastike koji su navikli turat u player, USB je jednostavno pre nov za njih 
<jelly> radije bi im dao 32GB stick nego disk, al disk ima jednu prednost da se teze zagubi
<BotaniCar> I jos imas 50% sanse turit naopako :D
<Mmike> idem u ikeju
<Mmike> idem jest svecke okruglice i kupit dedetu cador
<BotaniCar> ha! u Centosu 7 deprecetan net-utils, nema ni lsof ni netstat vishe :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: fakat kupujes sator, kaj si lud ? 
<Mmike> nisam
<BotaniCar> Nadji kod nekog od prijatelja one GROMNE transportne kutije i napravi mu kucicu od kartona :)
<BotaniCar> Moj se odusevio kad je to imao 
<Mmike> a bakterije u tome, botanicar?!
<Mmike> plus, ovo kosta 150 kuna
<BotaniCar> s/net-tools/net-utils/
<ivoks> jel? izbacili? :)
<ivoks> nema ni ifconfig vise?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: baterije u satoru ? Kaj ? 
<ivoks> ni route?
<ivoks> ni mtr?
<Mmike> bak-terije!
<ivoks> er, traceroute
<BotaniCar> ivoks: nema, skoro sam opao na dupe kad sam morao s "ip addr" gledati adresu :)
<ivoks> ip a
<ivoks> nema lakse
<Mmike> taj ip je tolko zdrkan s outputom
<ivoks> ip l s
<ivoks> bez s...
<BotaniCar> ivoks: sve u redu, samo nisam navik'o 
<ivoks> ss
<ivoks> ip n
<Mmike> PST!
<Mmike> idem
<ivoks> tak treba :)
<BotaniCar> nema ni "repoquery" vise :)
<Mmike> jel' treba netko kaj iz ikeje? mozda neku sparnu zarulju? :)
<ivoks> bilo je i vrijeme, s obzirom da ne radi ispravno
<ivoks> e vidis
<BotaniCar> Mmike: vidi jel ima bluray auto playera :) 
<ivoks> Mmike: zarulje
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi kupovao led zarulje?
<ivoks> mene zanima moze li se to reklamirati, 2 od 10 su mi otisle nakon 4-5 mjeseci
<Mmike> ivoks: jesam, imam ih hrpu
<ivoks> nekako mi ostalo u sjecanju da daju dozivotnu garanciju ili tak nesto
<ivoks> posram
<Mmike> nisam siguran za dozivotnu garanciju
<Mmike> da, i ja imam osrama najvise
<ivoks> dvije mi vec krepale
<ivoks> ni pol godine nisu izdrzale
<Mmike> osram je bila klasa, sjecam se, kad se ocuh bavio rasvjetom (televizijskom), to je bila alfa-i-omega za reflektore
<Mmike> a od ovih ledica nit jedna mi nije krepala jos
<Mmike> skupe su, al' su jebacke :) najvise me veseli kaj nemam strah u sobi od deteta da ce se razbit ona sparnusa i da ce ziva/jod/sumpor/kriptonit se razletit po sobi
<ivoks> pa zato sto su skupe me malo muci... zasto su dvije krepale vec
<BotaniCar> Jos nisi cijepio dijete protiv kriptonita ?! :) 
<BotaniCar> ivoks: mene u stvari najvise zanima kad mislis napraviti prezentaciju multimedijalnog sustava :) 
<Mmike> ivoks: u ikeji si kupio?
<ivoks> Mmike: emezzeta
<Mmike> neznam
<Mmike> ja sam par kupoio u ikeji, vecinu u bauhausu
<ivoks> a mislim da su svuda iste
<ivoks> BotaniCar: jos si razmisljam ima li smisla uzimati cd player
<ivoks> ili je av receiver danas dosta
<ivoks> pa muziku staviti u mp3 320 i vozi
<ivoks> uostalom... av receiver dekodira zvuk
<ivoks> tak svejedno tko mu salje signal onda, kaj ne
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar> ovo drugo je konfornije do trenutka kad ti najbolji prijatelj dodje s nevidjeno dobrim CDom da si malo poslusate uz pichence :) 
<BotaniCar> Iako, i onda ces si to jednostavno zboradcastat od nekud
<BotaniCar> *broadcastat'
<ivoks> pa imam bluray koji moze playat cd
<BotaniCar> Onda te boli briga
<ivoks> http://www.ronis.hr/blu-ray-disc-player-marantz-ud5007-black/UD5007/product/
<ivoks> nemam to
<ivoks> imam nest za 1/3 te cijene :)
<ivoks> ili 1/4
<BotaniCar> uuu, tako lepo, tako skupo :D
<Mmike> https://raft.github.io/
<BotaniCar> Kak im je opis artikla odrezan na pola :)
<Mmike> valjda ce taj paxos umrijet vise
<Mmike> ivoks: s 320bitnim mp3jem imas usran zvuk i dalje, malo manje nego s 192, al' nesh cut razliku
<Mmike> tak da nema smisla
<Mmike> ak oces kvalitetan zvuk jedino flac ima smisla
<Mmike> al, na misi kovacu i tak nesh cut razliku :)
<ivoks> Mmike: pa velim, za to uvijek mogu na bluray
<Mmike> http://www.discogs.com/Thilo-Markwort-Frankfurt-2000/release/489775 <- na ovom oces
<ivoks> poanta je... ne treba mi dodatni cd player
<Mmike> ovo sam davno dobio od nekud u mp3ci
<Mmike> tek pred par godina sam nasao flac, i razlika je nevjerojatna
<Mmike> ne treba dodatni cd player, cdje treba isto zabranit k'o kazete
<Mmike> ok, sad sam oso
<ivoks> za pocetak
<ivoks> treba mi glazbeni sustav za slusanje glazbe
<ivoks> a ne dum-tres-pizdarija
<BotaniCar> Dakle, programer primi prijavu problema, pokrpa, mene iskoristi samo za fino podesavanje infrastrukture, i sad meni veli da posaljem korisniku feedback na prijavu i opisem napravljeno. Vec dugo nisam nikog preko telfona poslao u kurac, sad budem. Kak da ja dam feedback za nesto sto nisam ni vidio ni radio :) 
<ivoks> uglavnom, decka hvala
<ivoks> ustedili ste mi par tisuc kuna
<ivoks> sad mogu uzeti malo bolji av i malo bolje zvucnike
<BotaniCar> Zahvali prezentacijom, mi cemo donijet' pivo i cipse :)
<BotaniCar> I linkaj zvucnike koje mislis ubost, da slinimo :D
<ivoks> mislim da cu uzeti MARANTZ NR1606
<ivoks> za AV
<ivoks> a zvucnike sam yamahine gledao jedne
<BotaniCar> " via a future firmware update, the NR1606 will be able to decode DTS:X soundtracks" << jel' to "futureproof" ? :)
<obruT> ivoks: ak ces uzimat u ronisu, s njima se mozes dogovorit da ti sloze setup da ga cujes kako zvuci
<ivoks> obruT: ko da ja znam razliku :)
<obruT> al ono, IMHO, AV receiveri nisu neka sreca za glazbu..
<BotaniCar> Sve ovisi koliko si gluh
<ivoks> jel, bolje ipak obicno pojacalo?
<obruT> yep
<obruT> al ono, ako nisi zahtjevan, AV ce ti biti sasma ok :)
<ivoks> ja sam mislio uzeti stereo zvucnike i dobar av za buducnost, za recimo godinu dana, kad odem u veci stan
<ivoks> pa si slozim kino
<BotaniCar> Tak' bi i ja napravio
<ivoks> objektivno, kolika je razlika izmedju pojacala i av-a
<ivoks> ?
<BotaniCar> Ja ju ne cujem. 
<ivoks> mislim, da sam ja av proizvodjac, ja bi av gledao kao pojacalo sa ekstra funkcijama
<BotaniCar> I, svatko posten ce ti reci sto sam vec napisao, kljuc je koliko si gluh/dobro cujes. 
<BotaniCar> recievery u istom pakiranju, kilu-za-kilu u pogodbu donesu vise featurea, pojacala donesu manje featurea i "kvalitetnije" komponente
<BotaniCar> Sad ga jebi, kad ja tu razliku u kvaliteti ne cujem, onda radije kupim feature vishe
<ivoks> ne znam
<ivoks> mirka: kaj ti mislis, kao profi glazbenica?
<ivoks> mirka: pojacalo ili av receiver?
<dodobas> obruT: a danas... probat ovo pogledat, ako uhvatim vremena https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uu4lRiyUSzY
<datase> YouTube: Attack on Titan (Live-Action Movie) - Official Full Trailer - 0:01:41 - 1165195 views - 4759 likes / 287 dislikes
<mirka> ivoks, iskreno, ne bih znala. ja samo pjevam :D ako ti zbilja trebat profi misljenje imam koga pitati
<BotaniCar> "ja samo pjevam" :) 
<ivoks> ma joj...
<ivoks> uzet cu AV receiver
<ivoks> i YAMAHA NS-P51
<ivoks> i YAMAHA YST-FSW050
<ivoks> i jos jedan hdmi kabel mi treba
<ivoks> komentari?
<ivoks> nista? :)
<BotaniCar> Ja sam pre ljubomoran da bi tipkao :)
<ivoks> zasto?
<ivoks> sto je tu tak dobro?
<ivoks> mislim, ja fakat ne znam
<BotaniCar> Novo je, ides u 12 mjeecu trosit pare, kume, to je mokri san svakog 'rvata :) 
<ivoks> imao sam fakat napornu godinu iza sebe
<BotaniCar> cek, to je komad ovih P51 soma kuna, ili sva tri ? 
<ivoks> ovo se malo castim
<ivoks> ja se nadam da su sva tri za te nvoce
<BotaniCar> Ako jesu, fakat je povoljno, dopada mi se sto mogu na zid
<ivoks> pise zvucnici
<BotaniCar> Da, za tu paru "centralni zvučnik NS-C51 i dva surround zvučnika NS-F51."
<BotaniCar> fkat fino
<ivoks> mogu razbiti i na vise rata
<ivoks> na recimo, dvije
<ivoks> mislio sam ns-f150
<ivoks> al to je preveliko za stan u kojem sam sad
<BotaniCar> Skaliraj za stan u kojem ces kasnije biti 
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks> kaze da su to dodatni zvucnici za ns-f51
<ivoks> Speaker package including the NS-C51 centre speaker and two NS-B51 surround speakers combines with the NS-F51 to provide high quality sound for a top-class home cinema system.
<ivoks> naravno da je top class kad sve zajedno kosta ko cijeli stan
<BotaniCar> Brijem da bi mi to bili glavni zvucnici, a tko ima viska para nek' si kupi NS-F51
<ivoks> sad mi sjebalo koncept :)
<ivoks> mozda ce ovi u ronisu imati savjet
<ivoks> dakle ovaj most
<ivoks> fakat su izgubljeni
<ivoks> evo uvjeta, morate ih ispuniti do ponedjeljka
<ivoks> prodje ponedjeljak, uvjeti ispunjeni, dodje petak
<ivoks> evo novih uvjeta, morate ih ispuniti do ponedjeljka
<ivoks> prodje ponedjeljak, uvjeti ispunjeni, dodje petak
<ivoks> evo jos novijih uvjeta, morate ih ispuniti do ponedjeljka
<ivoks> (SDP odustane)
<ivoks> HDZ ispuni uvjete
<ivoks> sad opet cekamo petak
<ivoks> ajmo kolinda, raspisi nove izbore jer ovo je vec smijesno
<BotaniCar> Meni je u zadnje vrijeme zanimljivije od mosta to kako rastezu ovlasti predsjednika 
<BotaniCar> po nekim interpretacijama ispada da koka ima pravo raspisati izbore svaki put kad joj se rezultat ne dopadne 
<BotaniCar> Smjesan dio je to sto je pravilnik tako napisan da ima mjesta za interpretacije 
<BotaniCar> Jebes mi sve, Ustav je trebala pisati ekipa koja svaki dan pise tehnicku dokumentaciju. Ili je ovako, ili onako, a nekak' tko cita
<ivoks> kaj ti pricas
<ivoks> i ustav i zakoni su svi takvi
<ivoks> najgore je sto neke niti oni koji su ih pisali ne znaju procitati
<ivoks> a kamoli interpretirati
<ivoks> idem do ronisa
<BotaniCar> Kakav je to krovni pravni dokument koji mozemo interpretirati na vise nacina ? Da, odi, bit' ce korisnije 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: za svakog covjeka :)
<dodobas> kakav bi bio...
<dodobas> probem je sto nikad nisu pustili neki 'linter/kompajler' preko tih dokumenata, pa eto... potkradu se sintaksne greske
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-frt3-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtp1/v/t1.0-9/1000662_998482156891479_7458591037134083211_n.jpg?oh=027e00054d477bf2f4e40cadaa468c53&oe=56E2DAFF # ponosni otac :) 
<jelly> BotaniCar obruT vileni Mmike ivoks: stizu MANDARINE, ocemo dogovor cetvrtak 17-18h kao obicno ili bi neko ranije (danas?)
<BotaniCar> jelly: cetvrtak zvuci u redu, nikad nemrem isti dan jer mi je dan unaprijed rasprodan 
<ivoks> jelly: moze cetvrtak
<ivoks> a ovaj ronis...
<ivoks> pa jebte...
<ivoks> ta ekipa ne zeli nis prodat
<ivoks> ekipu koja drzi pse od 100kg po stanovima treba baciti u zatvor
<obruT> ivoks: sta kazu u ronisu ?
<ivoks> ma joooooj
<ivoks> traume
<ivoks> 50min sam bio tamo
<ivoks> da bi mi na kraju rekli da ce roba doci za 90min
<ivoks> a prema ponasanju vlasnika, vec ti sad mogu reci da ce to propasti
<ivoks> ekipa ima tri kupca koji cekaju da iskesiraju lovu
<ivoks> dosli vec sa odabranim svime
<ivoks> a oni traze tisinu i da pricekamo pol sata
<ivoks> jer je vlasnik odlucio snimati reklamu, tj sebe kako prica
<ivoks> tri kupca, na koje je trebalo potrositi 5min sve skupa, stavilo se na cekanje od 40min
<ivoks> i gledamo se i ne vjerujemo
<ivoks> jedan je i otisao
<ivoks> gazda snima monolog i svi moraju biti tiho
<ivoks> odgovorili me od subwoofera
<ivoks> ali mi dali nesto skuplje zvucnike jer ono sto sam gledao su sateliti
<ivoks> i kao za njih ne treba subwoof ako necu raditi cijelo kino
<ivoks> http://www.monitoraudio.co.uk/products/bronze/bronze-2
<jelly> ko će to nosit doma... 3x7kg 4x10kg 4x3kg Grejp 2kg Limun 3x marmelada
<jelly> 76 kila
<ivoks> auto :)
<jelly> pa da, treba mi auto za prenijeti iz firme, preko puta, do stana
<ivoks> "This latest generation of Bronze 2 is arguably the best yet. This is a truly complete speaker for the money"
<ivoks> http://www.whathifi.com/monitor-audio/bronze-2/review
<dodobas> zasto se ne kupe 'monitor' zvucnici?
<ivoks> poslusao sam ih
<ivoks> sta ce mi?
<ivoks> ne pjevam
<dodobas> pa ne znam... vljda je zvuk ono sto bi trebao biti
<ivoks> nemaju li monitori drugu namjenu?
<jelly> da, ali ak ti treba samo stereo i nemas veliku sobu
<BotaniCar> jelly: kak Tina, onak stamenita, to donese do firme ? :)
<ivoks> jelly: bit ce ovi dobri
<ivoks> spojili su mi losiji AV na te zvucnike i zvuk je bio super
<ivoks> pitam lika za hdmi kabel
<ivoks> i kaze imamo od 100 do 700kn
<BotaniCar> ivoks: kaj nije glavna odlika "monitor" zvucnika da imaju realan zvuk ? AFAIK ako kupis monitor zvucnike, kupio si "bolje" nego ti treba (ne produciras glazbu doma, valjda )
<ivoks> i da mi 35% popust na kabel
<BotaniCar> ahahaha @kabl
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa da, sta ce mi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: pa, ak' nije skupo .. 
<ivoks> kaj nije skupo
<ivoks> tam je sve ko drago kamenje
<ivoks> ne smijes dirati
<ivoks> zvucnik za 8000kn
<ivoks> pa mislim, daj molim te :)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: jel imaju zvucnika s integriranim pojacalima , po nekoj normal...aha,ok, sad sam procitao za cijene 
<Mmike> jelly: cetvrtak works excellenttly for me
<ivoks> excellenttly?
<ivoks> s koje si ti kruske pao?
<Mmike> ivoks: kakvih ti problema imas u zivotu? :)
<Mmike> ivoks: cemo na pivce, pa malo pricamo, opustimo se i to? :)
<ivoks> ja bas pijem pivo
<Mmike> da te sef vidi :)
<ivoks> i ucim Eda pakiranju deb paketa
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> sef?
<Mmike> kupio si kabl?
<ivoks> kakve ti ambiciozne snove imas
<Mmike> ivoks je u 'no sex' modu, better stay away :)
<Mmike> ja sam tak u onim SilverSpaceovom sonus artu kupio zvucnicki kabl od 45kn/metar
<Mmike> 2 i pol kvadrata valjda ima kabl
<Mmike> dodjem u chipoteku poslije i pitam lika jer ima kabl, veli ima, 4 kune metar
<Mmike> i da mi neki malo tanji
<Mmike> reko jel' to dosta za teite zvucnike, lik veli 'pffft, i vise nego dosta'
<Mmike> dodjem doma, otpakiram zvucnike, a unutra kabl
<Mmike> JOS tanji :)
<Mmike> ti svi prodavatelji HiFi opreme.... 
<Mmike> porez na budale i idijote
<ivoks> mislim da sam si ulijenio lijevo oko
<ivoks> pa cu sad malo zmiriti na desno
<ivoks> i da, popio sam vec dva piva
<ivoks> i otvorio trece
<ivoks> dakle... kupio sam bolji av receiver nego sam planirao
<ivoks> kupio sam bolje zvucnike nego sam planirao
<ivoks> a prosao jeftinije
<ivoks> jer sam izbacio cd player
<ivoks> to bi fakat bila glupa investicija
<SilverSpace> ides sad smo netjak i ja pojeli juhe za cetvoro :)
<BotaniCar> Broj nerijesenih support postova na alfrescovom forumu je impresivan. Rekao bi covjek da ih ima vise nego "solved" , kak su s takvim drek-proizvodom oni "niche leader" ? :9
<ivoks> ponavljam
 * ivoks misli kako je SilverSpace malo previse privrzen svom necaku
<ivoks> ne znam jel necakovi roditelji to odobravaju
<ivoks> ;)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: plati support pa ces vidjeti kako se tvoji ticketi brzo rjesavaju
<ivoks> support na forumu je community driven
<ivoks> ako nema communitya, a nema, onda imas samo pijavice
<ivoks> koji cekaju da netko drugi to rijesi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: htio sam, pa smo imali razgovor o mom modelu koristenja, i onda mi je njihov predstavnik rekao da smo pre sitna riba i da misli da nam je njihov support pre skup. 
<ivoks> to ti je isto kao i ubuntu
<ivoks> eto, vidis :)
<ivoks> cijenim firme koje odjebu druge jer su premali
<ivoks> a ne ko ja... svakome kazem moze
<SilverSpace> ivoks: a gle materi nema po citave dane pa pazitii na njega
<SilverSpace> oca nema
<BotaniCar> Iskreno, i meni je to draze nego da me uvedu u sustav pa ispadne da si ga ne mogu priustiti/ne trebam ga
<ivoks> pazi da ga ne pazis ko sto svecenici paze svoje ovcice
<ivoks> pa dakle http://www.whathifi.com/monitor-audio/bronze-2/review
<ivoks> fakat su ga nahvalili
<SilverSpace> ivoks: jesi ti pogledao po njuskalu za pojacala itd. tam se da naci jako dobrih stvari za male pare
<ivoks> kaj ti ja licim na nekoga tko kupuje rabljeno?
<SilverSpace> ne nego na nekog tko ima para :)
<ivoks> pa... nemam bas ne znam koliko
<ivoks> samo se vodim za onim da novci u banci ne sluze nicemu
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> istina
<SilverSpace> ivoks: netjak zivi kod mene u stanu tak da nema mi druge
<SilverSpace> jebote led pa ovi nisu mostovci normalni 
<ivoks> nema ti druge?
<ivoks> pa nemoj bas kao svecenici, sunce me
<SilverSpace> fakat ih treba odjebat i na nove izbore
<ivoks> zvat cu policiju
<SilverSpace> lol 
<SilverSpace> joj kaj si perverzan 
<ivoks> http://www.jutarnji.hr/ova-pepeljara-placena-je-5-000-kuna---muzej-javnih-nabavki--otkriva-zastrasujuce-razmjere-korupcije-u-bih/1479360/
<SilverSpace> tak je slicno i kod nas
<ivoks> sdp se predomislio
<ivoks> ipak im se most svidja
<ivoks> treba fotelje ugrabiti
<SilverSpace> jel ovo kaj vrijedi http://www.mojkvart.hr/Zagreb/Centar/Biljna-ljekarna/LAVANDA-MIA/ponude/Zeolit-u-prahu-ZEODENT-43035
<SilverSpace> jel tko probao
<ivoks> da si pitao za kremu za brijanje, jos bi popricali
<ivoks> al... ovak mozes samo dobiti ban
<ivoks> eventualno mirka i Mmike mogu popricati s tobom
<ivoks> Kamera je postavljena na zelenoj površini Slavonske avenije, stotinjak metara istočnije od petlje s Držićevom avenijom, a snima i jedan i drugi smjer kretanja.
<ivoks> sunce im
<ivoks> tamo sam cesto
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks: prestani pit po danu, agresivan si, morat cu poduzeti korake u smislu zastite te dobrobiti kolege te suradnika :)
<ivoks> aj ne kenjaj
<SilverSpace> ivoks: samo sapun za brijanje kreme su rit
<ivoks> imam ionak sastanak za tri minute
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ne, gelovi su rit
<ivoks> sapuni i kreme su ok
<jelly> mandarine i narance i limuni stigli
<jelly> i sve ostalo
<ivoks> SilverSpace: probaj http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0007MW2ZW pa reci da ne valja
<ivoks> ovo cu se pretplatiti da mi salju svaka dva mjeseca, kako je dobro
<ivoks> tak fino mirisi da ostavim otvoreno
<ivoks> mogao bi si u sobu staviti :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: zasto percona-5.6 sebe tura u /var/lib/percona-cluster-blara, al' i dalje ima /var/run/mysqld? :)
<ivoks> hahahah!
<SilverSpace> ivoks: nisam na te kreme mislio nego one iz spreja
<ivoks> vidim, pricao si s edom :D
<Mmike> ma
<SilverSpace> ovo bi mogao probati 
<ivoks> zakon stvar
<Mmike> bar nije mongodb
<ivoks> koji miris
<ivoks> bas... miris
<ivoks> ono... neopisivo
<Mmike> kak da grepu kazem da ne gnjavi sa symlinkovima?
<SilverSpace> ja odavde sve narucujem http://www.connaughtshaving.com/index.html
<jelly> Mmike: koristi find za selektirati fajlove i onda grep.  Nemoj grep -R jer je glup.
<obruT> eh, prestanite se brijat pa necete imat problema s kremicama i ziletima :) ja ih nemam :)
<jelly> tj onda xargs grep
<Mmike> jelly: nadao sam se da ima neki da ne moram to :)
<jelly> grep -R je smece
<SilverSpace> obruT: zasto se onda skrivas u podrumu 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> jelly: yup, find opce nije tak los kad se pomiris da moras malo vise tipkati :)
<Mmike> fak
<Mmike> aha, nemam sastanak
<Mmike> dobro je :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.connaughtshaving.com/tayscb.html
<SilverSpace> kaj uzet :)
<jelly> Mmike: kaj tipkati, imas history ili nemas?
<jelly> natipka se jednom
<Mmike> pa nisam to dugo tipko :D
<SilverSpace> ah moze se i uzorak uzeti 
<hrvojem> Mmike: gdje to?
<hrvojem> ide i dalje u /var/lib/mysql
<Mmike> nemoj mi rec
<Mmike> pliz
<Mmike> cek
<Mmike> pa ja cu popizdit :)
<hrvojem> hm?
<Mmike> cek sec, plz :)
<Mmike> prije neg pocnem kenjat, da bar pravilno adresiram kenjanje :)
<BotaniCar> +1 za pravilno adresiranje drekovlja :)
<Vlado9A3CY> bash ti je sila ili?
<SilverSpace> sracka
<BotaniCar> Kak ja mrzim citati tomcatove logove, od svih aplikacijskih logova u koje virkam, njegove mi je najteze citati, a na windowsima su i potpuno neinformativni.
<BotaniCar> </rant>
<Mmike> hrvojem: sorry, nije percona usrala, ubuntu je usrao
<dodobas> em veslo siše, em usere motku... enterprazjli futureproof :)
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj all... jucer sam u svoj netbookich (AMD/ATI Radeon 6250) instalirao i aktivirao video-catalyst i to radi okay, ali sam izgubio sliku :) na terminalima tty2 do tty6... ima li kakva ideja da dobijem i sliku na terminalima? :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: kad ste presli na 5.6 pakete?
<Mmike> hrvojem: u trustyju je 5.5, sve iza toga je 5.6 only
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: isto se desilo i meni, nasao sam neko maglovito objasnjenje da su potrgali fame buffer i da nema krpanja za sad ; ako nadjes neko rjesenje - javi
<hrvojem> ah, nisam znao
<Mmike> s tim da muvanje datadira nije user per-se
<hrvojem> a tko je onda micao datadir?
<Vlado9A3CY> okay BotaniCar, tako sam bash i mislio :) ... mislim da cu vratiti na video-ati (open source)
<Vlado9A3CY> tnx anyway ;)
<BotaniCar> Vlado9A3CY: ako te sto tjesi, citam da je na sintetickim benchmarcima opensourced driver sad mozda 10% sporiji, nije puno
<Mmike> hrvojem: pa ubuntu, al' to nije bed
<Mmike> bed je na skroz drugom mjestu
<Mmike> di netko pretpostavlja da ce mysql uvijek bit u /var/lib/mysql
<Vlado9A3CY> kod mene video-ati radi okay, ali sam htio probati video-catalyst i radi definitivno bolje, mada zapravo nije vrijedno spomena, bas kao sto si rekaom, nekih 10%
<Vlado9A3CY> tako da cu za sada ipak vratiti na open source
<Vlado9A3CY> okay... see you all later, have a great day all :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: cek ubuntu po defaultu koristi neki drugi datadir za PXC na vividu i wilyu?
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> | datadir       | /var/lib/percona-xtradb-cluster/ |
<Mmike> sto je ok
<Mmike> ajmo rec
<Mmike> i tak gdje god ozbiljno instaliras mysql imas svoj .my.cnf koji ti instalira mywql yu /home/mysql (remember the times? :D )
<hrvojem> nda :)
<Mmike> idem po zenu
<ivoks> obruT: e...
<ivoks> obruT: ja sam fakat mrzio brijanje...
<ivoks> obruT: ali otkako sam presao na saftey razor + gel koji mirise na drvo i brodove...
<ivoks> brijem se svaki dan
<ivoks> uzmem ujutro 20-30 minuta
<ivoks> i nirvana... drugaciji je osjecaj kada u ruci drzis aparaturu kojom se mozes zaklat
<ivoks> a samo se hoces obrijati
<ivoks> fino se smiris... bas dozivljaj :)
<obruT> zivot je prekratak za potrosit pol sata na brijanje
<ivoks> o ne, nije
<ivoks> to je uzitak
<ivoks> dlake ne rastu dovoljno brzo da uzivas u ovome dva puta na dan
<ivoks> nego...
<ivoks> popio sam tri piva
<ivoks> idem sad po receiver i zvucnike
<SilverSpace> ivoks: http://www.connaughtshaving.com/tayscb.html
<SilverSpace> koji od ovih 
<ivoks> sandalwood
<SilverSpace> moram si izabrati i zilete
<ivoks> moram probati cedarwoord!
<ivoks> SilverSpace: ja sam skuzio da su svi super
<ivoks> tak da u bili uzmem one jedine koje imaju
<ivoks> 10kn za 10 zilete
<ivoks> za 10 mjeseci
<ivoks> fak, cedarwood
<ivoks> to moram imati!
<SilverSpace> uzet cu cedar
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> :)
<ivoks> budes mi dao za jednu pjenu
<SilverSpace> uzmem i uzorak 
<SilverSpace> ak hoces
<ivoks> moze
<ivoks> sandalwood tak fino mirisi
<ivoks> da kad mi je doslo, ja sam nos turao u to
<ivoks> neki dan dosla frendica
<ivoks> udje u kupaonu
<SilverSpace> ima i sapun 
<ivoks> i zastane
<ivoks> i veli 'bas mirisi na musko' :)
<ivoks> da da, to je to :)
<ivoks> sandolin :D
<SilverSpace> http://connaughtshaving.com/tayssb.html
<ivoks> ili sapun
<ivoks> ja uzmem kremu
<ivoks> imam i lijepu 'salicu' u kojoj to onda miksam
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B0030HQ6NU
<ivoks> i jos ovoga dabra:
<ivoks> http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003LW4OK6
<ivoks> pjena se napravi u 5 sekundi
<ivoks> imam i stalak, pa se fino susi i zamirisi cijelu kupaonu
<ivoks> joooj
<ivoks> idem se brijat :D
<SilverSpace> ne znam kaj od zileta uzeti http://connaughtshaving.com/razorblades.html
<SilverSpace> da sad poslje tri pive ti se ides brijat :)
<ivoks> gillette silver blue su jeftini i dobri
<ivoks> ovi merkur su mi malo... onak... preosjetljivi :)
<ivoks> zakoljes se sam tak
<SilverSpace> zaboravih kaj je doslo sa britvicom odlicni su bili 
<ivoks> i gillette platinum su ok, a nema ih ovdje
<ivoks> koju britvicu si uzeo?
<ivoks> obicno ti daju svoje
<ivoks> imas na amazonu za uzeti set od 8 razlicitih
<ivoks> pa ih isprobas i sljedeci put narucis samo te
<ivoks> nego... idem po audio opremu
<SilverSpace> OUT OF STOCK
<SilverSpace> bemti 
<SilverSpace> ima i ovdje 
<ivoks> zilete kupi u bipi ili necem tome slicnom
<SilverSpace> mileru
<ivoks> ili to
<ivoks> imas u kozmu i bipi
<ivoks> ja ih imam 15
<SilverSpace> http://connaughtshaving.com/samplepack.html
<ivoks> jer ih ne smijem furati na avion
<ivoks> pa svaki put kad nekam odem, tam kupim zilete
<ivoks> i uvijek su drame za objasniti sto mi treba
<ivoks> pa vise ni ne pitam, nego odem u drogeriju neku
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> jer kad kazem da mi trebaju zileti svi me gledaju
<ivoks> kak mislis zileti
<ivoks> reko zileti jebo vas
<ivoks> i onda mi zena objasnjava da postoje plasticne patrone kod njih u francuskoj
<ivoks> i ja ju saslusam i velim
<ivoks> cuj, znam, ima toga i kod nas, ali ja ne zelim stavljati plastiku na svoje lice
<ivoks> daj mi platinu da se uredim
<ivoks> :)
<SilverSpace> evo potrosih sad 40$
<SilverSpace> uzeo sam ti i uzorak cedar
<ivoks> super
<SilverSpace> sad imam zileta za dvije godine :)
<SilverSpace> 60 blades
<hrvojem> ivoks: s/dabar/jazavac/ 
<hrvojem> SilverSpace: mislim da su mercurovi zileti bili s tom britvicom
<hrvojem> ali meni nisu bas nesto, brzo mi se otupili
<SilverSpace> da otupe ali prvo brijanje je uh uh
<SilverSpace> 38C 
<SilverSpace> narucio i za frendicu piercing
<SilverSpace> uzas 
<jelly> Lenovo A7000 (5.5", 2GB, Android 5.0) u emmezeti za 1400
<SilverSpace> jelly: hm 
<SilverSpace> 2,900mAh
<SilverSpace> jelly: imaju li P70
<jelly> nema ga u letku
<SilverSpace> http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/telefonija/mobilni-telefoni/43487/lenovo-p70-smartphone/
<SilverSpace> jos uvijek ista cijena
<SilverSpace> http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/telefonija/mobilni-telefoni/47803/lenovo-vibe-p1m-smartphone/
<SilverSpace> malo vise love
<SilverSpace> jaca baterija
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/qyCbHO
<SilverSpace> mis
<SilverSpace> a kaj je ovo http://www.emmezeta.hr/multimedija/informatika/misevi/42025/lenovo-n800-bezicni-opticki-mis/
<SilverSpace> ovo ko da kamen drzis na stolu
<Mmike> obruT, ack, brijanje je totalno gubljenje vremena
<jelly> SilverSpace: hm, taj izgleda bolje, da, i manji je sto mi vise pase.  also > K3 note,vibe p1 will get Android M update in early 2016 
<jelly> a taman sam rekao vise ne kineza :-)
<jelly> korisnici na forumima pricaju grozne stvari za A7000 firmware
<jelly> a pazi ovo, neko prodaje uredjaje sa predinstaliranim malwareom https://forums.lenovo.com/t5/P-Series-Smartphones/VIBE-P1m-OTA-Update-Failed/m-p/2220035
<Mmike> ove ledice su super
<Mmike> jedino kaj je najjaca 1000 lumena
<Mmike> sto je oko 75W
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lumen_(unit)#Lighting
<Mmike> znaci, treba nac od 1500-2000 lumena
<Mmike> te svjetle k'o starinske od 100-150W
<vileni> meni ledare iz ikee svijetle ok
<vileni> vecinom su ekvivalent 60w
<Mmike> ledare, da
<Mmike> tak se zovu :)
<vileni> imam 2 klasicne zarulje samo
<Mmike> ja nemam nit jednu
<Mmike> sve su mi CFL osim par ledica
<Mmike> a'l su u bauhausu jeftinije
<Mmike> osram
<Mmike> 60 kuna 2 komada od 10W, to je k'o 60W
<Mmike> treba u lumenima pricat
<Mmike> lumen je jakost svjetlosnog toka
<dodobas> sto je CFL ?
<Mmike> compact flourescent lightning
<Mmike> ili kak vec
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Compact_fluorescent_lamp
<dodobas> ah to... sto se kvari svakih 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> ja neznam kaj ti i ivoks radite s tim zaruljama :)
<Mmike> meni CFCice koje imam doma svjetle vec 3 godine valjda, bez beda - znam da ovu u kuhinji imam maltene od kad sam kupio stan, znaci od 2006te/2007me
<Mmike> sad (pred cca mjesec dana) je crkla jedna u hodniku
<Mmike> a obicne zarulje isto crkavaju, 4-6-8 mjeseci je meni prosjek bio
<Mmike> s tim da obicnu nemosh kupit vise
<Mmike> "CFLs typically have a rated service life of 6,000�15,000 hours, whereas standard incandescent lamps have a service life of 750 or 1,000 hours"
<dodobas> samo kazem, jefinije mi kupit paket svijea svakih 6 mjeseci, nego te skupe zarulje
<dodobas> *svijeca
<Mmike> pa, nije
<Mmike> jer ti traju dulje od 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> obicne zarulje ti traju oko 6 mjeseci
<Mmike> sad cemo vidjet ove ledice koliko ce trajat
<Mmike> al, pazi ovo: A 2012 study comparing cellular health effects of CFL light and incandescent light found statistically significant cell damage in cultures exposed to CFL light.
<Mmike> jos jedan razlog za rjesit se CFLica
<ivoks> oprema je u kuci :D
<ivoks> slijedi... spajanje :D
<ivoks> korak prvi: obrisati prasinu :D
<Mmike> ivoks, nisi reko kakve si kablove kupio!
<ivoks> posebne, made in sweden :D
<ivoks> jedino sto ne valja...
<ivoks> je ovaj ruzni ikea namjestaj
<ivoks> jeftino smece koje se trese kada ga pogledas
<Mmike> meni ikea najmjestaj totalno kul :)
<Mmike> doduse, ja se u namjestaj kuzim k'o ti u baze podatka :)
<Mmike> ili cak jos gore od toga
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' tvoj stari radi (ili moze napraviti) krevet koji se podigne i ode u zid?
<Mmike> a da ne kosta 10k kuna?
<ivoks> sve moze napraviti
<ivoks> al za manje od 10k kuna ne mozes dobiti kvalitetu :D
<ivoks> zajebavam se, ne znam koliko naplacuje
<Mmike> ima na velesajmu neki salon koji to radi, krevet ne izgleda nist posebno, 8k kuna
<Mmike> garancija na mehanizam - 2 godine
<Mmike> kad umre, novi mehanizam je 6k kuna
<SilverSpace> jelly: kaj to nisu sredili u lenovu oni su sami imali svoj malware
<ivoks> konacno povezao sve
<Mmike> slikaj!
<Mmike> i snimi!
<ivoks> cek
<ivoks> moram pospremiti sad
<ivoks> ne mogu do TV-a :D
<Mmike> trebao si snimat sve
<Mmike> i onda napravit ubrzanu snimku
<Mmike> i uz to umiksati ovu muziku;
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JcNhDstL4-k
<datase> YouTube: Benny Hill Theme Tune - 0:02:06 - 1363810 views - 6337 likes / 177 dislikes
<SilverSpace> unboxing
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> cek, slazem mikrofon
<SilverSpace> zasto vip nema lenovo tulifona u ponudi?
<SilverSpace> jebo vip
<dodobas> uh ovo je super... https://core.telegram.org/bots#bot-perks
<dodobas> moze se napraviti 'igra' :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.racunalo.com/lg-g4c-h525n-recenzija-s-kompanijinim-top-modelom-dijeli-samo-ime/
<SilverSpace> dali se ovo isplati uzeti
<SilverSpace> 200kn vip
<SilverSpace> 480kn prigodni popust
<SilverSpace> inace 700kn u vipu
<SilverSpace> na ugovor
<SilverSpace> uh treba mi tulifon pm
<ivoks> slozeno :D
<SilverSpace> odusto od LG ima samo 1G rama
<Mmike> ivoks, jesi ti jos uvijek tamo arhitekt neki, covjek kojeg slusaju i to sve?
<Mmike> ivoks, jel' mosh probat rec da percona ne treba vise od gigu-dve rama za rad i da ju natjeraju da koristi gigu/dve, a ne 50% ili 80% available memorije 
<Mmike> hm, mozda krivi kanal i server :)
<ivoks> mene svi slusaju
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemam pojma
<Mmike> eto! 
<ivoks> Mmike: https://goo.gl/photos/qxUs4AzShefbtyby6
<ivoks> ak ista vidis tu
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> lijepo izgleda
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/hUEqHPBJqEBDC5NP6
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/bxQBfQRt1minfsP38
<ivoks> idem sad uzivati :)
<SilverSpace> ivoks: joj tak ne bus dobio dobar zvuk 
<SilverSpace> lose mjesto za zvucnike
<hbogner_> o/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nitko od nas nema dobro mjesto za zvucnike, osim botanicara
<Mmike> no s onim njegovim Magnatima ja bih i pol kuce srusio sam da namjestim zvucnike :0
<SilverSpace> Mmike: BotaniCar to drzi na plafonu :P
<Mmike> ima fakat fine zvucnike
<Mmike> doduse, slusa sam mp3ce na tome, tka da....
<Mmike> :)
<SilverSpace> da 
<SilverSpace> to je bed 
<SilverSpace> kupis skupo pa slusas mp3
<SilverSpace> ili nemas kam namjestit zvucnike
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj smo mi vecina sumasti pa ni ne kuzimo zvuk 
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> cuo bi
<Mmike> i na losijoj opremi
<Mmike> pustim ti neki kufer direktno s CDja sripan
<Mmike> i onda mp3cu
<Mmike> cuo bi sigurno
<Mmike> pogotovo ak ima puno visokih tonova
<SilverSpace> da bi 
<Mmike> violine, flaute i to
<SilverSpace> kao sto rekoh najteze je imati prostor za zvucnike
<SilverSpace> ne smije nis biti izmedu dva zvucnika
<SilverSpace> tek onda kuzis zvuk 
<SilverSpace> ovaj frend kaj ima trgovinu vise puta je imao problem kaj ljudi slusaju u slusaonici i onda kupe i kad doma sloze nemaju taj zvuk pa su razocarani 
<SilverSpace> pogotovo kaj hoce imati dobar zvuk odmah
<SilverSpace> a to tak ne ide
<Mmike> SilverSpace, to onaj frend sto mi je htio usb kabl za soma kuna prodati? :)
<Mmike> jel' ima netko od vas onu narukvicu za na ruku pa da mjeri heartrate?
<Mmike> http://blog.pgaddict.com/posts/postgresql-performance-on-ext4-and-xfs3
<jelly> koji vrag je xfs3
<jelly> Mmike: http://blog.pgaddict.com/posts/postgresql-performance-on-ext4-and-xfs
<Mmike> ups
<Mmike> thnx jelly 
<Mmike> ipozg
<Mmike> gnj
<jelly> ne kuzim jedino kakav backend lik ima da ofrlje pogasi write barriers, to ima smisla jedino ak si 100% siguran da ce te write cache na raid kontroleru spasiti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: da taj :)
<SilverSpace> oni dvojica likova ne rade vise tamo
<SilverSpace> nesto su muljali pa su dobili nogu 
<Mmike> jelly, mi smo to u pornjavi imali na mysql slaveovima (ext4, nobarrier) jer inace slaveovi nisu mogli sustizat mastere (masteri su multi-thread write, slaveovi nisu)
<Mmike> 101 put je umro slave, oom, oops, whatever
<Mmike> nikad zbog barriera nije bilo problema
<Mmike> bilo bedova jer mysql nece syncat relay.info i master.info fajlove
<Mmike> pa onda stroj umre i hoce replayat iz relayloga ono sto je vec replayao
<Mmike> pa umre replikacija
<Mmike> (mosh dakako upalit syncanje relay.info i inih fajlova, al' onda sve postane neupotrebljivo)
<jelly> Mmike: pa barrier nije za oom i oops i softverske bugove, nego za nestanak struje
<jelly> al ak ih imas 5 istih, vjerojatno je manji bed ak jedan umre
<Mmike> a, nene, struje nemre nestat :)
<Mmike> da, imas 2 mastera koji imaju barriere upaljene
<Mmike> i imas 19230413 slaveova koji nemaju
<Mmike> ja sam cak tijo slaveove na radi0 metat, al' nisu dali :)
<jelly> da, ak je masina nekriticna i mozes provizhnat drugu onda ima smisla
<Mmike> da, bed je sto kad umre disk onda moras cijeli stroj proviznat a prije toga netko mora doc i promijenit disk
<jelly> kod nas skoro nista nije nekriticno, u najboljem slucaju imamo cluster sa 2 nodea
<dodobas> nista nije nekriticno === sve je kriticno ? :)
<SilverSpace> jebo tjesteninu za veceru 
<SilverSpace> kad sam ja gladan i sad pocistim spek u frizideru
<Vlado9A3CY> +1 za spek :D
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ja bas sad ... sir s Korduna, slanina iz Imotskog i domaci luk :)
<dodobas> i kruh ispod peke ... :)
<jelly> dodobas: da
<SilverSpace> dodobas: uh luk navecer nikako :)
<dodobas> SilverSpace: a sto?
<SilverSpace> ne mogu spavat 
<SilverSpace> uzas kak mi smeta navecer
<SilverSpace> odoh LN
<Mmike> SilverSpace, same here :(
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-16
<Mmike> Mljeb bljab
<hbogner> zijev
<SilverSpace> jutrek
<Mmike> Good Morning!
<hbogner> good moaning
<hbogner> kako bi rekao officer Crabtre (ili kako cec)
<BotaniCar> Git mounin' ! :) 
<Mmike> bzr munin
<BotaniCar> :D
<BotaniCar> Ovi s maglenkama i neispravnim svjetlima su fakat drkoshi
<BotaniCar> Nda, i poseban pozdrav ekipi s titrajucim xenonicama
<dodobas> should I stay or should I go ...
<Mmike> No, no, just let me go.
<SilverSpace> 4K monitor U2879VF 
<SilverSpace> 28"
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj su te vec ujutro razljutili :)
<dodobas> git gc 
<dodobas> fak... krivi terminal
<SilverSpace> ne kuzim kak moze netko raditi na zaobljenom monitoru http://is.gd/ozMbcX
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ni ne ljutim se vise, samo se cudim kak se ljudi voze s glavom u torbi i ku*cem izbacenim kroz prozor
<BotaniCar> VIDI MOJE MAGLENKE 
<BotaniCar> Dej so big
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.bug.hr/vijesti/obavezna-registracija-dronova/148958.aspx
<hbogner> SilverSpace, da, u USA
<SilverSpace> hbogner: donjet ce to i EU uskoro u to sam siguran
<hbogner> za letit kod nas vec moras
<dodobas> u japanu policijski dronovi mrezama love 'rouge' dronove :)
<hbogner> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/2015_05_49_974.html
<hbogner> http://narodne-novine.nn.hr/clanci/sluzbeni/dodatni/435818.pdf
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/LbG7Lg
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> dodobas: jes to vidio :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: da, al' 'jebem ti mater' nije psovka
<Mmike> 'najebem li ti se matere kurcem mokrim' je vec bolja
<BotaniCar> lol, nego izrazavanje htijenja ? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ma kaj ti znaš :)
<Mmike> oh
<SilverSpace> jebo svoju sliku mladog majmuna
<Mmike> nije prijstojno da to ponovim tu
<Mmike> al psovanje zahtijeva znatan intelektualni potencijal, stovise, gradi isti
<Mmike> vjezba te dovodi blize savrsenstvu
<SilverSpace> odi malo van zg tu blizu u popovacu pa da vidis kak se psuje
<SilverSpace> pogotovo zenske
<Mmike> Npr: "Razlohanog ti klitorisa slijepljenog po masnim plocicama!"
<BotaniCar> To ! 
<BotaniCar> Fali kontekst, ali u redu je kao psovka ! :) 
<SilverSpace> moj pokojni stari je imao psovku "jeboti drug isus mater 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: meni je najdraza ona tvoja: "Picka!" :) i to je to :)
<SilverSpace> i uvjek je govorio isus je bio prvi komunist na zemlji
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jel' ima filip osobnu?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam nekak spontano prestao psovat' od kad imam malog :( Fali mi to :( 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nema , kam vi putujete da ti treba ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: istina moras pazit sad :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: a ono , ne moram, nece nitko umrijet' ako cuje "picka" , ali mi je glupo 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u Sloveniju.
<BotaniCar> Jer ce brzo doci doba da bolje psuje do mene, i kaj onda ? :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, i ja ne psujem tak puno vise, i kontorliram se. Jednom sam reko 'picku mater', i ovaj je to ponavljao, sav sretan. "Da, picku mater! Da! Picku mater!" :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: huhjebenti, nemre na tvoju/maminu osobnu nekak ? da se samo neka privremena shara izvadi ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nope, mora imat osobnu. Ili putovnicu :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, to !!! I uvijek to bude dok dodju neki fini gosti ili nekaj slicno :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: slabo je kaj mi pazimo kad krene u prvi razred tam bu sve naucio 
<Mmike> glupo mi je to jer se lik mijenja na tjednoj bazi, al' kaj sad
<SilverSpace> bolje da ga sad pripremis
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zato i velim da se mozda suzdrzavam bez veze 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a nish, onda mu po uzurbanom postupku izvadi putovnicu, bar ces biti miran i ako odlucite NG provesti u Zairu 
<BotaniCar> Di slavite novu ? 
<Mmike> ma ne, osobnu cemo
<Mmike> jeftinija je od putovnice
<Mmike> a onaj papir, mislim, vrijedi k'o osobna
<BotaniCar> Nda, o cijeni nisam ni razmisljao 
<SilverSpace> vrijedi ako ne ides preko grane
<SilverSpace> popizdit cu ja sa ovim mojim susjedima ti razmjestaju namjestaj svaki dan 
<SilverSpace> sad je lupilo ko da im se ormar srusio 
<SilverSpace> gdje je to sunce?
<Mmike> nema sunca
<SilverSpace> sad sam si kihnuo posred monitora
<Mmike> SilverSpace: SLIKAJ :)
<Mmike> i stavi na rotten.com!
<BotaniCar> *bljuc*
<BotaniCar> Cek, rotten jos postoji ? Bi sam jednom jos deevsineke, nikad vishe :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zakaj reklamiras tu domenu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nek se lgiraju i najodvratniji zakutci internetova ! :) 
<SilverSpace> Dvostruko je skuplje voziti na blatnim gumama nego voziti dijete bez dječje sjedalice 
<BotaniCar> Kaaj ?
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nasao si 'wisdom generator'? :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike:  ne :)
<SilverSpace> gledam ovo http://is.gd/P2fTrm
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebga takav je zakon promeetni
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pa kol'ko je kazna za sto ? 
<SilverSpace> 1000 za zmazane gume
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: daj link, ne vjerujem, kod guma su bitna vozna svojstva, a ne setetika, koliko bi blata mroao imati na njima da to pocne utjecati na voznju ?
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/bizarne-kazne-u-prometu-za-blatne-gume-platit-cete-1000-kuna--za-otvoren-prozor-ili-ukljucen-motor-nakon-izlaska-iz-automobila-300/1480040/
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kolika je kazna za zmazani auto?
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja ti,stari moj, prvi put cujem za tako nesto 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: zmazane gume?!
<BotaniCar> ma, to je neka kenjaza, di je stavak iz zakona o prometu koji definira to s blatnim gumama ? 
<Mmike> bas
<SilverSpace> moz se jebat
<SilverSpace> kad ti kaze murjak zmazane su ti gume 
<hrvojem> BotaniCar: mislim da se to vise odnosi na traktore i slicne radne strojeve koje ostavljaju blato nakon sto izadju iz polja
<SilverSpace> onda su zmazane
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: ne to je pod radne strojeve ovo ja za aute
<BotaniCar> hrvojem: to mi vec ima malo smisla, ali silver se referencira na clanak iz jutarnjeg ( ! ) u kojem se prica o autima :)
<hrvojem> cek ima posebno definirano?
<SilverSpace> hrvojem: da posebno auti i radni strojevi 
<hrvojem> pa gle ako si izasao iz polja autom i bacas komade blata po cesti onda da
<hrvojem> ako si prosao kroz lokvu bas i nema smisla
<BotaniCar> Ma to, mene zanima kak je definirana blatna guma, jel to kad imam 3 mikrona debeo sloj "voznog" blata, ili kad sam izasao s fukodroma u Novoj Raci, pa bacam kilograme blata jos 7km ?
<hrvojem> kao i sve ostalo "slobodna procjena" :)
<BotaniCar> Nadam se da si u krivu :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> nazalostl, nije
<Mmike> sam moram nac u zakonu
<Mmike> jer ako pise 'blatna guma' mosh se jebavat
<SilverSpace> bemti novce :( sve sam si za kuhinju nacrtal sad "samo moram naci novce :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: da nacrtas novce, a trazis kuhinju ? :D
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/zQ-3gR_xyHI
<datase> YouTube: Head in a Jar Prank - 0:01:13 - 21416 views - 142 likes / 6 dislikes
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol vis vis
<SilverSpace> fakat znam kaj cu si napraviti iz Raspberry Pi Zero
<SilverSpace> https://www.adafruit.com/products/2885 hm hm 
<SilverSpace> zajeb nema ono kaj mi treba
<BotaniCar> Stari moj, ti nemas za kuhinju jer kupujes prevec elektronike, nedavno si kupio onog AMD-a kojeg si dovrsavao pol godine, sad RP :) 
<BotaniCar> Jeftinije ti je, brate, da se drogiras :)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jxGsNQ0nTxY <- what?!
<datase> YouTube: Toothpaste Does Work To Clean Your Headlights - 0:04:58 - 184444 views - 356 likes / 19 dislikes
<jelly> fakat, pozbrojiti svu elektroniku kupljenu u godinu dana... 
<BotaniCar> Dakle, hMail server nije nikako za deployment tamo di imate vise od 1-2GB inboxa. napravio sam pizdariju i na jednom inboxu obrisao binarni dio , "recovery" koji bi upario unose u bazi s fajlama i/ili obrisao DB unose koji nemaju binarie za upariti, se vrti duze od 24h, jos nije ni dosao do tog inboxa :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ja se drogiram svaki dan 
<SilverSpace> vis i sad moram do apoteke
<BotaniCar> Bilo bi mi brze da sam binarni dio vracao iz backupa, ali morao sam probati i ovu funkcionalnost
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: kaj imas terapijice ? o0o0o
<SilverSpace> droga samo takva na recept i za okuna
<SilverSpace> 0kuna
<SilverSpace> *
<BotaniCar> Oces reci, Bote, ti mi placas drogiranje, ok :)
<SilverSpace> jelly: bome zbrojit koliko trosimo za to
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: yep :)
<SilverSpace> sve na tvoj i Mmike racun :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: neka, uzivaj dok mozes, samo cekaj kad otvorim obrt u Sloveniji/Irskoj ! :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zakaj ti koristis uvijek neke opskurne stvari? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: povijesni razlozi, trebalo je nesto malo ,ali s opcijom entrprajz supporta, a da moze sjest na windowse, a da nije exchange.
<Mmike> ah, windowz
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: super onda ce valjda nesto donirati :)
<ivoks> heh
<ivoks> erste poklonio 1000kn
<ivoks> al fakat :)
<ivoks> https://goo.gl/photos/3Vwc4Dj8WRAhNj9o7
<BotaniCar> vuut, cestitam :) 
<BotaniCar> Koliko ti treba da zavozis kilokunu benzina ? :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pz_QcDWs34g
<datase> YouTube: Ponedeljni specijal #2 - Tata i beba - 0:00:47 - 174913 views - 9403 likes / 57 dislikes
<ivoks> BotaniCar: u INA-i?
<ivoks> stoljece
<ivoks> ne tocim tamo
<BotaniCar> :)
<ivoks> iskoristiti cu ovo za nesto ciju kvalitetu INA nije mogla sjebat
<ivoks> bon od 900kn za autoput
<BotaniCar> "jel postoji sansa da se naspavamo?" "nikakva" :)
<ivoks> ja potrosim oko 2000kn godisnje na autoput
<ivoks> i fakat mi nije jasno kak ekipa misli vise zaraditi uvodjenjem vinjeta
<ivoks> nek je vinjeta 500kn, to je 4x manje nego sto sad zarade na meni
<ivoks> doduse, imaju ove lopove na kucicama
<BotaniCar> To ni meni ne zna nitko objasniti. Mogu razumjeti da infrastrukturalnog troska mozda ima manje, ali direktne zarade .. gdje je ?
<ivoks> s time da i vinjete treba kontrolirati
<ivoks> pogle kak slovenci imaju trkace sa dalekozorima
<ivoks> i onda opet dodjes na isto
<CrazyLemon> slovenija vise zaraduje sad sa vinjetama nego prije sa kucicama
<CrazyLemon> jer sad i na obilaznicama moras imat vinjetu (radi kontrole)
<Mmike> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vVq9eYGUVp0
<datase> YouTube: Perica vs Uciteljica Inspirisan by Zvoganj - 0:00:08 - 80694 views - 2044 likes / 154 dislikes
<ivoks> CrazyLemon: ta izjava je... kriva
<ivoks> CrazyLemon: slovenija prije nije imala autoceste da bi ih naplacivala
<ivoks> tak da je jasno za vise zaradjuju na vinjetama
<ivoks> osim toga, vinjete u sloveniji su bolesno skupe tak da su vec i na razmatranju od strane EK
<ivoks> osim toga... slovenija...
<ivoks> ne treba nis na to dodat :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWSyAXgUkAAFs_p.mp4
<SilverSpace> jes ziv :)
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam to :)
<ivoks> http://www.hjk.hr/uredi
<ivoks> u dubravi su tri, zgrada do zgrade
<ivoks> tri
<ivoks> na 100m
<ivoks> dubrava ima 4 javna biljeznika
<ivoks> od toga su tri na 100m
<ivoks> a sva 4 su na brat-bratu 200m
<SilverSpace> ovakvu tasraturu treba imati za po doma https://vimeo.com/51526148
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj svi su u istoj ulici :)
<ivoks> skoro
<ivoks> 50% ih je u istoj ulici
<ivoks> jedan je ulici drugog naziva, ali u produzetku ove prva
<ivoks> a cetvrti je u ulici koja se kriza s tom prvom
<ivoks> i nigdje vise niti jednog u cijeloj dubravi
<ivoks> http://www.erstecardclub.hr/Press/Vijesti/Vijest/20-svi-2015/3D-Secure-izmjene-.html?bmlcMTQw
<ivoks> napredan ovaj erste
<SilverSpace> lik mi oce uzeti za tri bareje u eodvijacu vise nego u da kupim novi odvijac
<SilverSpace> ili si kupim na ebay baterije i sam zalemim
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zospc, clanak 45, stavka 2
<Mmike> a i treba procitati stavak 1 i 3
<Mmike> kad se bus ukljucuje u promet sa stajalista - moras ga propustiti (ako to mozes uciniti sigurno ovo ono)
<jelly> hmm, sutra u 7 imam neku veceru, ocemo rijesiti sve mandarine do tad ili da stavim mandarine u petak?
 * BotaniCar propusta i buseve i aute jer vjeruje da u prometu treba biti afirmativan.
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja mogu svoje odraditi s tobom prije tog doba, ako ti je zgodniji petak, nemam ni protiv toga nista.
<jelly> ak dodjete u 18 kao obicno to je ok, samo nemam bas vremena za kafu
<jelly> poslije vecere je bozicni party od firme
<BotaniCar> Ajmo radije p'tak onda, ionak' dolazim radi picha s vama, a ne vocha :)
<SilverSpace> Ove ste godine najviše guglali - Tinu Katanić
<BotaniCar> Napokon prazan ured, idem ja iznac taj njen kvazi-porno uradak 
<ivoks> moze cetvrtak u 18h
<Mmike> meni isto pase cetvrtak
<Mmike> zena ima jogu ili kajjaznam pa cu s detetom opet doc
<ivoks> moze i petak ak je potrebno
<Mmike> BotaniCar: osh povest filipa, da opet rade dar-mar?
<vileni> meni pase i cetvrtak i petak
<Mmike> heh, bio sam kod frenda jucer koji je pornjavator jos uvijek - u nekom trenutku veli lik 'o, fak', i sjedne za komp, gleda grafove, a kad ono jasno vidis da nesto ne radi :) Onda sam nakon 15ak minuta otisao, sretan :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja nikam ne idem bez Filipa, otisao bi eventualno u madzarsku na Romske prostitutke, ali to samo zato kaj je jos pre mlad 
<Mmike> konju :)))))))))))0
<BotaniCar> Kaj, zakaj ne bi skupa isli na kur*e  kad poodraste ? 
<vileni> ja ne mogu sresti it-evca nekog a da nije pornjavator, osim vas tu par
<BotaniCar> I mi smo pornjavatori, samo to jos ne znamo :D
<vileni> BotaniCar: to sto si consumer se ne racuna :P
<BotaniCar> vileni: kak se ne racuna ?! Kaj mislis tko prijavljuje kvarove ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ja to ne kuzim, to s kurvama
<Mmike> mislim, sve 5, tko voli nek izvoli
<Mmike> al' to mi tolko stupidno
<BotaniCar> Mmike: a kaj imas kuzit' ? Ili si spreman/primoran platiti za sex, ili nisi :) 
<BotaniCar> kad ogledas koliko te zena kosta mjesecno, kurabe su i jeftinije :)
<Mmike> jesu
<Mmike> al' je teretana jos jeftinija
<BotaniCar> https://scontent-vie1-1.xx.fbcdn.net/hphotos-xtl1/v/t1.0-9/12346327_906401656110243_5799778868242605164_n.jpg?oh=298e8fe396206ef3cf4b7d7c8ce8a58f&oe=56E62C46
<Mmike> od kurve nema ljubavi, od usputne strankinje ima (ako nema, onda nema nit sexa)
<BotaniCar> Di u teretani mogu dozivjeti orgazam ? Mislim, bio sam u par njih, sjecam se samo smrada znoja :)
<BotaniCar> daj,stani, razdvojimo ljubav i sex, moze li to ikako ? 
<BotaniCar> Praznjenje jajca nema veze s nicim drugim! ( IMO, jel) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da, not my cup of tea
<Mmike> sex k'o sex mi nema smisla, mora neki spark pimpek nesto postojat, bez toga, dzaba
<Mmike> bez toga imam thehun :)
<dodobas> oho... telegram bot uredno prijavljuje probleme u testnoj okolini ... 
<dodobas> WIN ! :)
<BotaniCar> kaj je telegram bot ?
<BotaniCar> mogu ja dobit' jednog?
<dodobas> pa... mozes https://github.com/python-telegram-bot/python-telegram-bot
<BotaniCar> Cek, ako dobro shvacam, stvar je notifier koji koristi API jedne socijalne mreze da bi distribuirao kaj-vec-treba ? 
<SilverSpace> sad sam popizdio u skoli 
<SilverSpace> imaju jednog u razredu zlocestog 
<SilverSpace> i svako malo uzme franku torbu i sakrije 
<SilverSpace> a mati mu je jos i gora
<BotaniCar> I onda si mu pred mamom zveknul cveger ? 
<jelly> zveknuo je mamu
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/uN1cun
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ma nisam necu probleme uciteljica vec pizdi 
<BotaniCar> jelly: :)))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: pak ne pizdi na te,e osim ako ti i netjak nije "igrac" :9
<SilverSpace> ne na mene nego na tog zlocestog
<SilverSpace> ono razbojnik mali nesto uciteljica napise na papir kaj mora za zadacu prepisat on se okrene od nje i baci u smece
<SilverSpace> sece po razredu
<BotaniCar> Sjecam se,takvom jednom sam izbil zube u shori, prvi put da sam nekog ostetio u zivotu :)
<SilverSpace> franko je predobar pa ga nece mlatnuti jer smo mu rekli da nesmije
<SilverSpace> a mali izaziva
<BotaniCar> Cudan si ti, zakaj se klinci ne bi poshibali ? 
<BotaniCar> Nek' ga namlati, cijela skola bu imala mira
 * BotaniCar pjeva "dalek je put od 00 do 7FFFFFFFFFFFFFFF"
<Mmike> SilverSpace: cek, pa kaj uciteljica veli starcima glede toga/
<Mmike> jebote, kak je to bilo lako kad smo mi bili u skoli
<Mmike> doduse, nisu nas profesori mlatili
<Mmike> al' ne sjecam se da je itko radio takva sranja
<SilverSpace> u svakom razredu ima tih klincov kaj su zlocesti 
<SilverSpace> pizde ucutelice a ne mogu nista
<jelly> Mmike: ali su generaciju prije profesori uredno smjeli ravnalom 
<jelly> pa je ostao u sjecanju zdrav respekt prema istima
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<SilverSpace> Mmike: e da takvih su se rjesavali sad ne smiju 
<Mmike> ma kaj ne smiju
<Mmike> pa taj terorizira cijeli razred
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne smije dobi otkaz 
<BotaniCar> Ja ne zna, da mi malog zajebava neki klinac iz razreda, ja bi mu rekao da se poshiba s njim. Ako to ne bi rijesilo nista, eskalirao bi stvari makar dok se ne bi poshibao ja s njegovim tatom . 
<Mmike> pa nece ga mlatit
<SilverSpace> navuku saj vrag na sebe 
<Mmike> al' zakaj takav nije udaljen s nastave?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: ne smijes ga van izbacit
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nemres, OÅ  je obavezna :) 
<SilverSpace> zakon to sprjecava 
<BotaniCar> Mora pohoditi nastavu, makar razjebao koncept za jos 30 klinaca
<Mmike> mrmlj
<jelly> bitno da je nasilje sotonizirano
<BotaniCar> Velim ti ,malo fizickog nasilja sve rjesava 
<SilverSpace> najgore kaj se i drugi klinci onda prikljuce
<SilverSpace> zajebavaju 
<jelly> umjesto da se koristi minimalno i dobro definira da se klinca koji radi problem za cijeli razred stavi preko koljena i 2-3 po gujci
<SilverSpace> moras izmlatit jednog ali kad ti je to danas pizdarja
<SilverSpace> neki dan u sestrinoj skoli klinka jedna drugoj potrgala ruku i sad pizdarje
<SilverSpace> ni jedni roditelji nisu zadovoljni kaznom tj. ukorima
<Mmike> ma roditelji su debili
<Mmike> redom, vecina njih
<jelly> a sta moze dijete nauciti iz "ukora"
<SilverSpace> i prijete tuzbom 
<Mmike> kak se zove ona virma
<Mmike> aha, AKD
<Mmike> thnx :)
<SilverSpace> AMD
<SilverSpace> Mmike: i to kakvih 
<SilverSpace> nesmim ovdje pricat kakvog idiota jedan politicar ima :)
<BotaniCar> Ne smijem <> ne usudim se :)
<Mmike> pricaj
<Mmike> al' ne spomeni politicara
<Mmike> politicara spomeni u privmsgu :)
<SilverSpace> peti razred mali ide a nije ni za drugi
<BotaniCar> Ili smisli neki negovoreci nadimak, ono, kao za Karamarka upotrijebis JebeMarko 
<SilverSpace> nije njegov ali iz iste stranke
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :)
<SilverSpace> doduse ima i iz suprotnog tabora jedan nis bolji 
<BotaniCar> Al taj drugi nije bitan jer mu dete ne ide u OÅ  Dubrava, jel ? 
<BotaniCar> I kak si spleo bezobrazne klince i HDZ mocnike iz Dubrave ? 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: u centar zg
<SilverSpace> ne dubrava
<BotaniCar> Kak onda ista od toga ima veze s Frankom ? :D
<SilverSpace> tu nemas ni jedno iz te branse
<BotaniCar> Potpuno si me pogubio 
<SilverSpace> sestrina skola
<BotaniCar> Ahh
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hepFlpCdTgU
<datase> YouTube: #BATTLEDRIFT - Vaughn vs. Daigo - 0:05:47 - 441494 views - 10295 likes / 86 dislikes
<SilverSpace> dusa i srce me boli kad cujem ovaj zvuk jebo mater f1
<vileni> V8 bolje zvuci
<vileni> ali zanimljivo da je Libery Walk napravio drift stroj za Daiga
<SilverSpace> koji to stroj https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pMem4tAKcko
<datase> YouTube: Monster Energy:Lamborghini Murcielago DRIFT CAR DAIGO SAITO D1GP お台場 SUNOCO LIBERTY WALK - 0:01:41 - 339177 views - 1393 likes / 73 dislikes
<SilverSpace> vileni: uh
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ETf9i3Sh18I
<datase> YouTube: Daigo Saito   Fastest ever entry at Barbagallo Raceway? - 0:02:31 - 63460 views - 357 likes / 7 dislikes
<SilverSpace> lol kao jos jedan krug i onda si lik malo pojaseve pritegne
<BotaniCar> Kaj buju sad 4.5G mrezu uvodili ? A issa ti 
<jelly> pa onda 4.75G
<BotaniCar> Citam da Hyuawei i Telia nekaj kramare po Oslu , uvode taj 4.5G
<jelly> u medjuvremenu je i 4G potpuno nepotrebna, tu u .hr
<BotaniCar> http://veselihackeri.com/teliasonera-i-huawei-demonstrirali-najbrzu-4-5g-mrezu/
<BotaniCar> Da, bio bi zadovoljan i pravom pokrivenoscu s 2G :) 
<jelly> ili flat rateom
<BotaniCar> StoToGovoris :)
<jelly> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/276469/Specijalist-za-Business-Intelligence-mz/ ko zeli i zna strikati SQL upite i radit reporte
<BotaniCar> ++
<Mmike> jelly: jel' se da dobit bar 20k brutto?
<Mmike> jelly: i jel' se da radit preko ugovora o poslovnoj suradnji (d.o.o. vs d.o.o.), onosno, d ane moram bit zaposlen u iskonu?
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GL9rBAjut2g
<datase> YouTube: ''I PUT A SPELL ON YOU'' - SAMANTHA FISH BAND,   Jan 31, 2014 - 0:07:28 - 590771 views - 3516 likes / 88 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinja5.png
<BotaniCar> Steam za linux sad ima oko 1700 naslova, milina 
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinja6.png
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebes steam 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: cekaj da ti Franko spozna steam, drugu ces pjesmu pjevati :)
<SilverSpace> gotovo je odavno sa mojim igranjem
<jelly> Mmike: ne mogu nista reci o placi
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: I s mojim , ja cu eventualno biti muzara za svog malog, ali neka stvari idu dalje 
<Mmike> jelly: ma mosh, al ne zelis, jer se bojis sankcija :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: boji se da ga boli tuki za placu radnog mjesta koje nije njegovo :)
<jelly> ^^
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> Osim toga, Mmike , ako si ti nemres ispregovarati 22 kilokune, ona dodzavola :) 
<SilverSpace> https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/kuhinja7.png
<jelly> recimo da bi osoba koja vrijedi 22kkn mogla zamijeniti cijeli taj odjel ;-)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> Sjetilo me na frenda koji je otisao programiruckati u firmu koja ima i citav odjel za testiranje i debuging , ispalo je da u tom odjelu nitko nije upoznat s automatiziranim testranjem nego sve vrte pjesice. pa je mjesecima koristio onu postapalicu "zamijenit cu te malom bash skriptom" :) 
<Mmike> ma, nije za mene
<Mmike> BotaniCar: jjb!
<Mmike> (jenkins job builder)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti znas Hrizipa i znas di je, o njem' pricam :)
<Mmike> lol :)
<BotaniCar> BTW, znas da lik postaje otac ? :D
<SilverSpace> pare mi dajte pare 
<SilverSpace> moze i alkoholne
<BotaniCar> Dodzi da ti pirnem pod nos :)
<SilverSpace> :) pijes na poslu 
<BotaniCar> Kad direktorica natoci, nemas sto nego piti ! 
<SilverSpace> http://is.gd/HNB1vc
<SilverSpace> jos samo neki mali projektor i to je to 
<jelly> nemoj baytrail sad kad su izasli ovi 14nm intel atomi
<jelly> al form factor je zgodan, ko 8 i 16bitne masine 
<BotaniCar> Da, zaigralo mi je srce zbog commodore asocijacije 
<BotaniCar> Al, 2GB memorije i 32G diska .. nemrem ja vise to tak 
<jelly> onaj 4GB koji sam neki dan linkao je bolji izbor
<BotaniCar> Da, s 4GB si mogu priustiti i neku skromnu virtualku ili vise od 4 taba u browseru 
<SilverSpace> ovo bi ja http://www.gearbest.com/diy-parts-and-tools/pp_133571.html
<BotaniCar> Ide tko na koncert J.Biebera nagodinu , u dom sportova = 
<SilverSpace> da ja
<BotaniCar> Ti mozes samo u osiguranju delat' :D
<SilverSpace> 15$ 
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> inace na ebay 25
<Mmike> ovo je rekord, 3 i pol sata windowsi checkiraju za updateima :(
<Mmike> Usluge na optičkoj infrastrukturi dostupne su na području sljedećih zagrebačkih naselja: Travno, Utrina, Sloboština, Zapruđe, Središće, Siget, Sopot, Trnsko, Savski Gaj, Vrbani, Poljanice, Dubec...
<Mmike> A DI SU DUGAVE?!
<Mmike> pardon, Spansko :)
<BotaniCar> U novom Zagrebu :) 
<BotaniCar> Hmm, ok, Spansko nije 
<BotaniCar> Nego, ciju to optiku gledas i di su sesvete ?
<SilverSpace> http://des.gearbest.com/uploads/2015/201505/heditor/201505121501561794.jpg
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: zakaj nikad ne prokomentiras fotku ? Kaj da sad ja mislim o tim uticnicama ? :D
<SilverSpace> kak su dobre :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a mozes puno toga... ako ti se da slagati, jer je komunikacija bidirectional... 
<dodobas> recimo... neki server alerta da ima high load... bot te pita... hoces li sliku (graf) zadnjih 10 minuta ili zelis restartati server ..
<dodobas> ili recimo... slozis neki text2speech .. pa ti bot posalje audio i procita status message :)
<SilverSpace> ovo cu si nabaviti :) http://gloimg.gearbest.com/gb/2015/201509/goods-img/1441567979702-P-3071112.jpg
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj nije lakse SMS poslati? :D
<obruT> Mmike: dje to gledas za optiku ? i zasto nema Voltinog :P
<dodobas> Mmike: znas neki SMS provider u kojem mogu napraviti privatni broadcast 'channel' ?
<dodobas> a da je FREE ?
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj je to 'privatni broadcast channel'?
<Mmike> obruT: amis.hr, ima negdje tamo popis - bila mi reklama pa sam kliknuo
<dodobas> Mmike: pa skup primatelja... dobro da... SMS je uvijek privatan :)
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> bila usluga koju je napravila moja predpredpredbivsa firma
<Mmike> Mobart Astra
<dodobas> i ono najbitnije.... potvrditi slanje SMS-a.... sto znam da nije u protokolu :)
<Mmike> tamosi mogao definirati primatelje
<Mmike> i onda posaljes SMS na 12345
<Mmike> a ovaj ti to distribuira di si htio
<Mmike> s tim da si imao i api pa si mogao manipulirat tim 'listama' kako si htio
<BotaniCar> dodobas: kak ti je broadcast privatan kad ide preko telegrama ? 
<Mmike> dodobas: mislis, potvrditi primanje smsa?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa znam da provideri ne garntiraju isporuku ... nego eto... best effort
<Mmike> pa imas delivery report
<dodobas> BotaniCar: pa imas privatni 'kanal' koji nije javno 'vidljiv'
<dodobas> tako pise ...
<Mmike> pa tak mosh znat jel' sms doso ili nije doso
<dodobas> Mmike: imas... ako se poruka IKAD dostavi
<Mmike> pa da
<dodobas> to je recimo nama problem s ovim uređajima ... delay na slanje/primanje SMSa.... je od 0-60 sek ...
<BotaniCar> dodobas: ali i dalje imas mediana koji moze vidjeti sadrzaj, jos gore, ti si u primjeru iznad predlozio da taj bot ima ovlasti da mi aktivno resetira neku kufer na mojoj infrastrukturi. Kuzim (valjda) primjenjivos, ali plasi me 
<dodobas> i provider ih ne moze prioritizirati
<dodobas> BotaniCar: a SMS provider kao ne cita 'poruke' :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: SMS provider nema ovlast da mi nesto proaktivno radi na infrastrukturi i ne saljem tim putem nikad osjetljive informacije
<BotaniCar> dodobas: a jel mogu ja hostat' svoj panadn tom telegram botu, jel taj dio koda otvoren ? Ako da, onda to anulira sve nedostatke koje vidim 
<dodobas> BotaniCar: rekoh samo primjer ... ne moras nuzno to i napraviti ... s druge strane mozes uvijek imati 'externu' autentifikaciju ... odnosno da moras potvrditi radnju upisivanjem jednokratnog kljuca koji dobijes  mailom
<BotaniCar> dodobas: velim, ja bi da su sve komponente u lancu "moje" 
<dodobas> misls... servis ... koliko znam ne
<BotaniCar> Da, to je onda kita. 
<SilverSpace> sad sam najebo pokazao Franku mug http://des.gearbest.com/uploads/2015/201504/heditor/201504131713584102.JPG
<dodobas> BotaniCar: iako u APIu imas mogucnost odabira 'servera' 
<dodobas> tako da mozda... jednog dana ... tko zna
<dodobas> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Telegram_%28software%29#Licensing
<dodobas> meni trenutno trebaju samo dojave... i slozio sam to za par sati... odnosno integrirao u sustav ... cak slozio i Custom Python Logging handler... cime efikasno objavljujem Critical stvari na Telegramu
<vileni> Mmike: dobro, pitanje, gdje su dugave :P
<SilverSpace> daj sutite vi bar imate nade kod mene u Dubravi nema nade
<SilverSpace> ni malo 
<SilverSpace> prije cu crknut nego optiku dobiti
<BotaniCar> Ti si bar jos u Zagrebu, aj sam Zagrebcan samo kad pitaju za prirez :)
<ivoks> Zoranu Milanoviću trebalo je manje od 24 sata da se odluči na veliki zaokret.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: ti ces prije dobiti od mene
<BotaniCar> Jedino ako mi zena da :)
<SilverSpace> eto 
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> :) :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/DSC_0003.jpg
<BotaniCar> +1 za grafit :) 
<ivoks> -1 za opsesiju s necakom
<Mmike> vileni: nema dugava
<BotaniCar> Da. Ivoks, tak ces i ti za koju godinu, kad se chuna prestane dizat',a ti miniivoksa nisi napravio :)
<Mmike> ivoks: bus se i ti odijetio jednog dana, pas skuzit :)
<Mmike> lol
<SilverSpace> ivoks: kaj fali 
<Mmike> ili ovo kaj blatnicar veli :)
<ivoks> chuna ce se uvijek dizati
<BotaniCar> lol :) 
<ivoks> ali da, tko zna hoce li biti miniivoksa
<ivoks> :(
<BotaniCar> Sad sam procitao sjajan prijedlog ! Ivan Sincic za preCjednika Sabora ! :) Kad je bal .. 
<jelly> ivoks: pa ak te to brine, spremi poluivokse na led
<BotaniCar> jelly: al' nije isto ako poluivoksi zavrse na pravom mjestu laboratorijskim putem, i ako ih nagura on ! :) 
<ivoks> ok, ovo je otislo predaleko :)
<jelly> treba biti praktican i realan
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> pivnica medvedgrad se zatvara
<ivoks> ova u adzijinoj
<Mmike> ?!
<Mmike> aha
<Mmike> pih
<jelly> ha?
<ivoks> i 29.12. organiziraju oprostajni tulum
<ivoks> 50kn upad
<ivoks> all you can eat
<ivoks> ...and drink ;)
<Mmike> mogli bi mi organizirat fake-skupstinu, a?
<Mmike> za 50 kuna?!
<Mmike> to se tak nece isplatit njima
<Mmike> a nit nama, dodju 2 ice i bok
<ivoks> isplatiti?
<ivoks> pa zatvaraju ju zbog bankrota
<ivoks> kad je bal nek je...
<BotaniCar> Kak pivnica uspije bankrotirat' .. 
<ivoks> i broj ulaznica je ogranicen
<Mmike> dragi windowsi
<Mmike> zasto vi jos uvijek checkirate za updateovima?
<jelly> anyway: Mmike ivoks BotaniCar vileni obruT: NARANCE/LIMUN/GREJP sastanak ovaj petak 18:00 Mirage?  Sutra mi je malo knap
<Mmike> BotaniCar: skype za linux, jel' instaliram kroz microsoft, ili instaliram kroz windowze?
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike: reci, smijem ti jednom ja instalirati windowse, ili bi et to uvrijedilo ? :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ACK
<jelly> mandarine takodjer jeli.
<Mmike> BotaniCar: skype za windowse, jel' instaliram kroz windows update ili skinem skype sa skype.com ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: nebi, stovise! Dofuram majchin laptop kod tebe za vikend pa fino zasjednemo, Lagavulin, vatrica, a ti instaliraj
<BotaniCar> Mmike: skines standalone installer. Ovaj skype embedan u windowse je kurcina veca od nase dvije zajedno
<Mmike> jelly: ack
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ako cemo vatricu, onda moramo negdje di ima kamin, da pitam Flisarovu ? Kuis, ona je ujedno i profesorica ingormatike, mogla bi i windowse odradit' dok pijemo :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ajd!
<BotaniCar> Idem ju zvat' :) 
<BotaniCar> Veli da nema kamin i da joj u zadnje vrijeme psi ne vole ljude :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kak se nece isplatiti pa njima je 5k po litri proizvodnja
<Mmike> 50 kuna
<Mmike> kaj je 10 litara za popit :)
<Mmike> i jos hrane
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> http://coderswithoutclothes.org/ # za ove silne zene na kanalu ! :)
<dodobas> BotaniCar: ma kako ih samo nadjes :)
<BotaniCar> dodobas: that's internet, nasli oni mene ! :)
<obruT> jelly: ok
<ivoks> pa... idem i ja
<jelly> #onokad odrzavas linux (VM) na hostu koji nitko ne odrzava... windowsi se spontano rebootali dvaput u dva tjedna, ni jedan hp proliant alat nije instaliran, instaliram samo za raid kontroler... prastari firmware, disk ispao, nema hot sparea...
<jelly> sutra moram teti informaticarki rec da izvadi disk koji se crveni i vrati natrag :-)
<SilverSpace> teta informaticarka 
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<jelly> SilverSpace: "voditeljica informatičkog odjeljka"
<jelly> (nagradno pitanje: pogodi koliko ukupno zaposlenih ima taj odjeljak ;-)
<Vlado9A3CY> 1
<Vlado9A3CY> :)
<SilverSpace> jok 
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A3CY: pogrijesio si :)
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<hbogner> pobrisao si me :(
<jelly> hbobrisagner
<vileni> meni je krivi proc upisao
<jelly> joj, moram probati onaj najslabiji arm koji imam, ili mobitel :-)
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas negdje build za androida :-)
<vileni> nije nitko na rpi pokrenuo?
<jelly> nemam rpi
<vileni> ja bi rpi2
<jelly> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.povray&hl=en
<SilverSpace> vis mogo bi ja rpi
<SilverSpace> eh sad 
<SilverSpace> pun kufer paketa vuce
<hbogner> upravo oslobodio preko 50 giga prostor na disku
<hbogner> pobrisao neki stari backup koji mi netreba, jesensko/zimsko ciscenje :D
<hbogner> imam jos ~200 giga za procistit
<SilverSpace> hbogner: jo 
<hbogner> \o/
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> kad mi je crkao onja disk krenuo sam u ciscenje, na kraju cu maknut 1TB nepotrebnih podataka
<SilverSpace> 60,2 GB mi je disk
<SilverSpace> kaj da ja pocistim 
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> SilverSpace, pobrisi /home tamo ti je vecina smeca :D
<SilverSpace> ovaj povray nikako da se instalira na rpi
<hbogner> hmm, backup virtualki? i to ce u smece
<hbogner> za mjesec-dva
<SilverSpace> joj ja imam hrpu tih virtualki 
<hbogner> kako imas hrpu virtualki kad ti je disk 60,2gb?
<hbogner> moja jedna virualka ima toliko
<SilverSpace> na drugom disku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> sad kad pokrenem povray na rpi pa mi crkne
<SilverSpace> pokrenuh
<SilverSpace> load average: 3.72, 1.77, 0.73
<SilverSpace> 5% tek nacekat cu se
<jelly> mozda dva sata
<SilverSpace> http://www.jutarnji.hr/zaposlenika-aviokompanije-doslovce-usisao-motor-zrakoplova-nevjerojatna-nesreca-na-jednom-od-najvecih-aerodroma-svijeta/1480463/
<SilverSpace> jebote
<jelly> NO CAPES :-|
<SilverSpace> jelly: skoro 30 minuta 5%
<SilverSpace> bit ce to vise
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jy2YhxXn7NY
<datase> YouTube: The Incredibles - No Capes :) - 0:00:44 - 225671 views - 591 likes / 20 dislikes
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jxa2myQsx_Q
<datase> YouTube: Failed robbery attempt - 0:00:31 - 84934 views - 488 likes / 1 dislikes
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/kitchen-dining/pp_115604.html
<SilverSpace> jebote led
<SilverSpace> to je to :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.gearbest.com/water-bottles-c_11716/
<SilverSpace> ima ih zanimljivih
<jelly> SilverSpace: zapitas se je li teze oprati tu salicu, ili normalnu salicu i zlicu
<SilverSpace> http://gloimg.gearbest.com/gb/2014/201411/goods-img/1415830619126-P-2169977.jpg
<SilverSpace> jelly: vec sam se zapitao :)
<SilverSpace> load average: 4.13, 4.07, 3.90
<SilverSpace> chaky: ti si uzeo neku kameru SJCAM SJ4000 
<SilverSpace> kajesi zadovoljan?
<jelly> SilverSpace: ak masina nema 4 procesora, vjerojatno se ne isplati vrtiti 4 paralelno nego 1 ili 2
<SilverSpace> jelly: koja naredba
<SilverSpace> 15%
<chaky> SilverSpace: jesam, radi uredno. Stim da sada ima noviji model s wifi-em. Ali ako budes uzimao, vidi da nije fake.
<SilverSpace> chaky: da vidim da ima kopija
<jelly> SilverSpace: nemam pojma, ta kojom se pokrece povray
<SilverSpace> nije mi bas jasno koja je kopija mislim mogu oni sliku pokazat a poslati drugi model
<SilverSpace> tj fake
<SilverSpace> 20% sat i pol
<SilverSpace> do jutra bude gotovo
<chaky> SilverSpace: http://www.techmoan.com/blog/2014/9/22/at-last-its-the-real-sj4000-wifi-review.html
<chaky> SilverSpace: ovdje imas linkove gdje se moze kupiti original.
<SilverSpace> chaky: ah thx tako da 
<SilverSpace> medvedgrad u Adžijinoj ne zatvara radi gubitaka nego kaj im isteko najam i netko drugi ce tamo pivnicu otvoriti
<hbogner> znaci treba na oprostajno pivo :D
<SilverSpace> hbogner: nikad :)
<SilverSpace> tek kad zatvorimo sve pivnice u gradu 
<SilverSpace> arduino mi ne radi sa jednim usb kabelom i svaki puta bas njega iz kutije izvucem
<SilverSpace> sad sam ga odmah bacio u smece
<SilverSpace> 4 sata i jos nije na pola 
<SilverSpace> povray na rpi
<hbogner> odoh jos malo klikat pa spavat
<hbogner> laku noc
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-17
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/23@raw
<SilverSpace> :P
<Mmike> 8 sati!? :)
<Mmike> idem 
<Mmike> dodjem
<BotaniCar> Jutro 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to je stari sa 512MB rama
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dobro jutro rakija
<BotaniCar> \o/
<SilverSpace> staro narodni pozdrav
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ONEPLUS TWO 4GB 4G Phablet
<SilverSpace> $379.99
<hbogner> Mmike, jesam jos hbognerisas(kako je rekao jelly) na povray liste?
<SilverSpace> hbogner: vidi ovo http://jebo.me/pas/23@raw
<SilverSpace> :)
<dodobas> yutro
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aj pestaj jebomepas opet, ostalo mi na kompu doma
<Mmike> a usro sam si znc pa nemam multi-tenant
<Mmike> hbogner: kaj?
<Mmike> dodobas: ma i tebi, micica
<Mmike> super je overlayfs
<Mmike> opce nije spor, cijeli lxc mogu klonirat odmah, i obrisat skoro odmah
<Mmike> puno brze nego subvolumeti na btrfsu
 * Mmike je sinoc citao o fuziji i dizajnu reaktora :)
<hbogner> Mmike, maknuo si me sa povray liste
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> nisi nit bio gore
<Mmike> bio si na jebomepas
<Mmike> koji je nestao
<Mmike> jer, mjesec dana
<Mmike> aj daj opet rezultate
<Mmike> odma cemo te naturit nazad
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam ti ja kriv sto je nestalo
<hbogner> nestao i meni povray
<dodobas> a ne da ti se instalirati novi... pa eto... nestao :)
<dodobas> jer za instalirat novi moras napisat 'apt-get install povray' ... ajme drame 
<dodobas> :)
<hbogner> sad nemam pristup tom kompu :D
<dodobas> pa imas ovom na kojem radis
<hbogner> povray odbija raidt na 12.04
<hbogner> drama :D
<Mmike> dra-ma :)
<dodobas> instaliram fedoru23 ... :P
<dodobas> hebo vas ubuntu
<jelly> SilverSpace: da mu velis 1 thread mjesto 4 bi trebao biti nesto (malo) brzi
<Mmike> dodobas: TO! :D
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C5%A0ta_bi_dao_da_si_na_mom_mjestu
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> nista
<vileni> jebo azure
<obruT> Mmike: meni je ta stvar zakon
<Mmike> vileni: kaj imas protiv talijankeca  : :)
<vileni> Mmike: nezajebavaj :P
<SilverSpace> Mmike: http://jebo.me/pas/23@raw
<Mmike> SilverSpace: koji je to tocno cpu, jel' znas?
<SilverSpace> jelly: bio bi brzi da mu dam vise rama za gpu_mem
<SilverSpace> arm tu ti pise 6
<jelly> SilverSpace: zasto?  mislis da to koristi gpu za ista?
<SilverSpace> jelly: da sigurno 
<SilverSpace> kodi sa 16mb se nece ni pokrenut
<SilverSpace> hm ili mozda obratno procu vise gpu manje 
<SilverSpace> nemam pojma trebalo bi probati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_ARM_microarchitectures
<Mmike> SilverSpace: updejto, pa kad saznas, ak saznas, javi
<Mmike> hbogner: aj ti sad jos
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj kad saznam
<BotaniCar> Mmike: s'tu ? 
<hbogner> Mmike, nemam povray za 12.04
<BotaniCar> Mmike: jel bi mog'o ti uzet moje mandarine/grejpove ? Upravo sam saznao da idem na put danas :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: processor: 1 x ARMv6 core available 800MHz
<vileni> jesu mandarine danas onda?
<SilverSpace> inace je 700MHz 
<SilverSpace> ovaj je malo podignut
<SilverSpace> tj radi 600-800
<jelly> vileni: ne, sutra
<Mmike> BotaniCar: vjerojatno da
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 1 core
<BotaniCar> Mmike: falapuno ! 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: pa koji tocno je to CPU :)
<hbogner> Mmike, daj da probam na jednom drugom kompu, daj komandu
<Mmike> SilverSpace: aaa, promijenim
<BotaniCar> Mmike: pa se dogovorimo vec da doskocim do tebe po to kad se vrnem :*
<Mmike> hbogner: superduper --testmeplently )
<Mmike> BotaniCar: moze, sam se javi, kol'ko para moram imat?
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja ne bu'm mogao doci, MrkiMile ce uzet' moje , fala ! 
<SilverSpace> ARM v6 iza napisi Rpi B+
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 1 mandarine i 1 grejp,nemam pojma, daj jellyu 400kn, bit ce dosta :)
<hbogner> Mmike, znaci nezelis da vrim?
<hbogner> ok
<jelly> Mmike: pogledaj na excelicu koliko para
<jelly> zapravo 400kn je tocno :-)
<Mmike> hbogner: zelim, naravno
<SilverSpace> model name: ARMv6-compatible processor rev 7 (v6l)
<SilverSpace> sve ti tamo pise
<Mmike> to je genericki nazivc
<Mmike> ne pise koji je cpu
<Mmike> to mi ti moras rec :)
<hbogner> Mmike, daj onda lajnu za pokretanje povray, a i podsjeti me kak se to cudo instalira jer "sudo apt-get install povray" mi ga ne nalazi na 14.04
 * BotaniCar bude vracen u neko drugo vrijeme s "Mmike, daj onda lajnu" :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj i 3 jonkasa ! :)
<Mmike> kaj?
<hbogner> hmm, na jednom hoce, na drugom nece
<Mmike> kakvih 400 kuna?!
<Mmike> lazovi :)
<hbogner> o:0
<BotaniCar> Kaj kaj, mitzubishi ! :) 
<Mmike> hbogner: moras imat upaljene multiverse repozitorije
<Mmike> i velis: povray --benchmark
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti si samo grejp uzo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: 700 MHz single-core ARM1176JZF-S
<Mmike> jelly: zakaj sam ja siv? :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 1 grejp, 1 mandarine 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: to 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: to te pitam :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tak ne veli excellica
<BotaniCar> Mmike: osim ako exelica veli drugacije, vjerujem joj vise nego sebi 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: daj URL na xls ! 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: u excelu pise samo 1 grejp
<BotaniCar> Onda sam uzeo samo gerjp :) 
<SilverSpace> Mmike: Rpi B+
<Mmike> BotaniCar: odi na drive.google.com
<Mmike> BotaniCar: tamo ga imas pod 'recent'
<BotaniCar> Fakat, kreten, za mandarine sam cekao odobrenjei zaboravio :) 
<BotaniCar> Krivim suprugu ! Jer, necu valjda sebe !
<BotaniCar> Mmike: da, onda samo grejp ! 
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> onda samo 219 kuna, right? :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: jesam
<BotaniCar> :-)
<BotaniCar> 219 + PDV :)
<dodobas> WIN ... "Delta RPMs reduced 713.9 MB of updates to 260.1 MB (63.1% saved)"
<SilverSpace> lol super macka http://img.izismile.com//img/img8/20151214/1000/holy_cow_wtf_happened_here_27.jpg
<VjetarSaSunca> jutar
<VjetarSaSunca> #onokad upgrejdaš win stroj pa se prestane odazivat na ping
<Mmike> BotaniCar: najbolji rdesktop klijent za linux, imas neki guba?
<BotaniCar> Mmike: remmina mi se pokazala najmanje losa, svi su zakurac
<BotaniCar> Odnosno , najmanje lose mi se pokazalo spojiti na Win virtualku lokalno, pa RDP-at od tamo 
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: koji si ti soft za BBS koristio u ono doba?
<Mmike> BotaniCar: remmina?
<Mmike> remmina-plugin-rdp - RDP plugin for remmina remote desktop client
<Mmike> svasta
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Maximus
<BotaniCar> http://remmina.sourceforge.net/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: eto aptgetam
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: na tome je sprint bio, right?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne
<Mmike> nego?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: Sprint je bio na PCBoard-u
<vileni> remmina ftw
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/6c
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> kaj nisu tvri i cdrom bili na pcboardu?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ALT je bio na Maximusu, kao i FESB
<Mmike> i gbox?
 * Mmike confused
<Mmike> znam da je bug bio na helicomu
<Mmike> maximus ne postoji za linuxoide, right?
<Mmike> al' pcboard postoji?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: pitaj coseta na twtteru
<Mmike> nemam twitter tu :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: aj ti, plz :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: jasam vrtio Maxumus pod OS/2 :)
<SilverSpace>  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/hrumalom.png
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: da se cose i ja čujemo češće nego svakih par godina, sad bi ga nazvao i pitao, ovako... Halo cose, na čemu se vrtio Sprint? :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: nije B+ nego je samo Rpi B
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: pa imas ga na tviteru :)
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nijanse :)
<VjetarSaSunca> lol Mmike 
<VjetarSaSunca> dok on to vidi, radije ga nazovem
<Mmike> A DAJ GA PITAJ KAJ SI TAKAV
<VjetarSaSunca> lol. PLATI !
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> osh u bitkojinima?
<Mmike> lajtkojinima?
<Mmike> imam onih vertcoina na bacanje
<VjetarSaSunca> chevosi u Sportu
<Mmike> moze
<Mmike> kad cemo?
<VjetarSaSunca> ajd zovem, pa si duzan chevose
<Mmike> mozemo i viloenog zvat, to mu je maltene kvart :D
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: dogovorito
<BotaniCar> Sport , chevosi?! SUnce vam jebem samozaposleno, i ja bi tako , ali sam rob 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: cose pozdravlja sve i kaže: Remote Access
<Mmike> remote access?
<Mmike> wtf is that?
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RemoteAccess
<VjetarSaSunca> e to
<Mmike> weird
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: thnx
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: kad smo cevosi?
<VjetarSaSunca> Može i danas
<SilverSpace> lol http://img.izismile.com//img/img8/20150831/1000/daily_picdump_1905_03.jpg
<VjetarSaSunca> rnda rnda fiskalizacija, fina rnda rnda
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: moze oko 15:30, sam moram prvo vidjet dal' je cancelirani sastanak jos  uvijek canceliran
<SilverSpace> pravi birtijaški stol http://img.izismile.com/img/img8/20150831/640/daily_picdump_1905_640_54.jpg
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> zagorski
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nemrem u ta doba, kupim malog iz Å¡kole. Sutra?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: sutra al' slicna doba, u 16 omram zenu pokupit pa onda prije toga ?
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: sutra je bolji dan za to, bakaservis preuzima malog
<Mmike> ack
<Mmike> onda se sutra cujemo
<VjetarSaSunca> oki
<Mmike> odo jest onda :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mob ti je još uvijek ...3051?
<SilverSpace> jebo bike kad nemam rezervne gume vise 
<SilverSpace> doma
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/5y
<hbogner> eto ti ova dva
<hbogner> sad da si me stavio na listu
<SilverSpace> Google će u iduće tri godine u Indiji uvježbati dva milijuna novih Android programera
<BotaniCar> U cemu ce ih vjezbati ? Engleski u govoru i pismu ? 
<SilverSpace> pa si ti sad misli 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: programera programera
<BotaniCar> Ja samo cekam da taj hype navale za programerima splasne, bit' ce panika kao nakon dotcom booma 
<dodobas> kakvi vraziji programeri....
<SilverSpace> dodobas: lol indijanci 
<jelly> status=bounced (host mail2.metronet.hr[213.147.96.16] said: 550 Ne postoji email adresa primatelja" (in reply to RCPT TO command))
<BotaniCar> o, joj :) To posiljatelju iz Kine sve objasnjava 
<dodobas> sad ... 2 milijuna programera ce koristiti 'google alat' za razvoj aplikacija ... 
<dodobas> dok god koriste alat... to je sve potrosna roba ...
<jelly> issati, a neki drugi korisnik se spaja na... modemske ulaze 
<jelly> nisam ni znao da ih jos imamo
<jelly> #onokad gledas konfiguraciju koja se strgala prije par dana i skuzis da nikad nije ni smjela raditi a radila je
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja sam juce iamo upravo to , nesto sto nikad niej smjelo ni moglo raditi se - potrgalo :) 
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly: veliš, meni radi (tm)
<VjetarSaSunca> :)
<VjetarSaSunca> jelly, BotaniCar ja sam danas skužio da mi bind ima potane MX recorde a mail je stizao :)
<vileni> zasto sve vezano sa windowsima treba po pola sata navise da se pokrene
<BotaniCar> vileni: jer na windowsima obavljas pravi posao ! Na linuxu samo nadrkavs, pa se tamosnje pizdarije pokrecu promptno :)
<vileni> i onda mi kaze failed
<VjetarSaSunca> vileni: dok se spoji sa svim NSA serverima :)
<SilverSpace> moram van na ruzno vrijeme
<vileni> ako gleda tko iz nsa, neka mi pomogne sloziti
<SilverSpace> prazna guma i nema rezervne
<SilverSpace> uzas
<vileni> meni se u 4 godine na 3 bicikla probusila jedna guma
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi me stavio na listu?
<vileni> i onda sam ju popravio ali cura mi nije vjerovala da ce to biti ok, pa sam morao novu kupiti
<jelly> vileni: zasto vendor razvija aplikaciju u javi, na tomcatu, i onda hoce to windows serveru?
<jelly> na*
<obruT> u cemu da radi ? .net-u ? :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: zakaj ne ? Tomcat je drek bez obzira na host OS 
<BotaniCar> Upravo krpam jednog tak divno puknutog da nemam rijeci ( na windows hostu ) ! :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: ne valja tomcat ili aplikacija na njemu ? :)
<BotaniCar> Ma tomcat, brate, bas je onak drekav. Sve kaj su mogli su napravili dijametralno drugacije od drugih. I,da, aplikacije predvidjene da rade u tomcatu su .. carobne 
<vileni> jelly: neznam, ne zelim i javu jos sad u kombinaciji sa ovim :)
<vileni> ali ono, daj na linux sve i mir
<jelly> ma tomcat je ok kad se naviknes i tutnes ga pod jsw ili nesto
<obruT> BotaniCar: ja imam par app servera koji kao bazu imaju tomcat i rade onak godinama u produkciji bez ikakvog restarta
<jelly> &&
<jelly> ^^
<dodobas> a WebLogic od oracleta... jeste kad to vidjeli ? :)
<obruT> dodobas: to kosta pa ne :)
<BotaniCar> obruT: iznimno mi je drago za tebe , mozda da sjedim bliez tvom uredu , i meni bi radilo :D
<dodobas> pa kad kupis oraklet ... onda imas pravo kupiti i taj ... WebLogic
<jelly> dodobas: na zalost da, uglavnom kao komponentu nekog enterprajz đubreta
<dodobas> ofkors... :)
<jelly> weblogic, websphere, jebo sve
<jelly> (mislio sam na websphere, to je isti kufer samo od ibm-a)
<BotaniCar> WebSphere, kolike noci nisam spavao zbog stvari koje nije propustao kroz sebe :)
<jelly> cuvajte se djeteta koje spoila star warse po ircu
<Mmike> hbogner: di je pejst?
<Mmike> aha
<hbogner> Mmike, jebo.te/pas
<Mmike> vristim.na/glas
<hbogner> imas dva
<Mmike> daj opet oba
<hbogner> nope, maknuo sam vec povray i vratio orginal sources.list
<hbogner> imas ta dva pejsta
<Mmike> pa daj mi ih,
<Mmike> rizu ti spalim
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/5y
<jelly> hbogner: mmike ne zna kliknut na http://jebo.me/pas jer si napisao jebo.te/pas !
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/6c
<hbogner> jelly, :D
<hbogner> jelly, da, etko je otvorit taj link :D
<jelly> jebo.me/pas ak nije
<hbogner>  s/etko/tesko
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ireneki je dobro prosla , mogao si joj napisati "javi di si ga stavila " :) 
<hbogner> Mmike, jesi uspio naci?
<Mmike> hbogner: to je ovaj: http://ark.intel.com/products/33079/Intel-Xeon-Processor-E5405-12M-Cache-2_00-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB ?
<Mmike> pise da je 4 core ne pise HT, kak ih ti imas 7? Ili imas 2 takva?
<hbogner> dvoproceskorska ploca
<dodobas> Mmike: ne zna brojat ...
<hbogner> tj neznam vise koji je koji
<hbogner> Mmike, CPU: 2x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU Quad 2.5GHz (E5420)
<hbogner> Memory: 24GB RAM (8x2GB + 2x4GB DDR2 667MHz)
<Mmike> hbogner: 14.04 s kojim kelnerom?
<hbogner> ne cek, krivi: CPU: 2x Intel(R) Xeon(TM) CPU Quad 2.0GHz (E5405)
<hbogner> Memory: 16GB RAM (8x2GB DDR2 667MHz)
<hbogner> Linux data 3.13.0-66-generic #108-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:20:27 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<dodobas> hbogner: tu nesto ne stima... jer ti imas samo jedan proc... s 4 jezgre ...
<Mmike> nema, ima 2
<hbogner> dodobas, ovo je drugi komp
<hbogner> Mmike, a onaj sa 4 jezgre je Linux tms 3.16.0-51-generic #69~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:32:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hbogner> dodobas, testirao sam data i tms servere
<Mmike> hbogner: ali, jel' to stroj radio nesto dok si tjerao povray?
<hbogner> data je 2xcpu
<hbogner> Mmike, da, server je
<Mmike> eh
<hbogner> nemrem ugasit ostale stvari
<Mmike> a sto je radio?
<Mmike> mislim, brojevi su losi
<hbogner> ne puno, apache, i neke sitnice
<Mmike> neke sitnice k'o recimo pbzip2 kompresiranje arhive od 200GB? :)
<hbogner> nope, bas sitnice
<hbogner> ok onaj jedan ima rsync --wblimit=30
<Mmike> hbogner: http://jebo.me/pas/6c <- to je samo jedan CPU na ploci?
<hbogner> a drugi isto radi lagani rsync
<jelly> hbogner: otkud ti 3.16 na trusty masini
<hbogner> Mmike, da taj drugi je 1xcpu
<jelly> HWE?
<hbogner> i drugi je 3.16
<hbogner> jelly, iz repozitorija
<Mmike> jelly: ovisi kad je instalirao, ak je nedavno dobit ce noviji kelner
<Mmike> hbogner: e, sad, kak onda ovo: http://ark.intel.com/products/27217/Intel-Xeon-Processor-5140-4M-Cache-2_33-GHz-1333-MHz-FSB
<jelly> ne da mi se vadit laptop da apgrejdam
<Mmike> tam pise da je to 2core CPU bez HTa
<Mmike> kak ti imas 4 jezgre?
<hbogner> ovo ljeto instaliran server
<hbogner> ahaa, onda su i tamo 2xcpu :D
<Mmike> hm
<Mmike> ako je tako
<Mmike> zasto pise physical_id: 0
<Mmike> svukud
<Mmike> zbunj :)
<hbogner> to ti nicols moze potvrdit, taj stroj smo dobili od njega
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> dugorescanin
<Mmike> kaj taj zna :)
<hbogner> prvi od carneta
<Mmike> hm, nema ga tu
<Mmike> hbogner: ovaj 6c, koji to kernel ima, 3.13 ili 3.16 >/
<Mmike> ?
<dodobas> Mmike: da je grijesim :P
<dodobas> *da ja ...
<dodobas> a ti si 'zbunjen' 
<hbogner> [13:07:32] hbogner Mmike, a onaj sa 4 jezgre je Linux tms 3.16.0-51-generic #69~14.04.1-Ubuntu SMP Wed Oct 7 15:32:41 UTC 2015 x86_64 x86_64 x86_64 GNU/Linux
<hbogner> bbl, guzva na poslu
<Mmike> dodobas: kaj?
<ivoks> znaci, sutra u 18h, ne danas?
<ivoks> jelly: ^
<Mmike> opet mixam dodobasa i hbognera
<Mmike> vi visoki ljudi
<Mmike> koji niste debeli samo zato kaj ste visoki
<Mmike> ivoks: yup
<jelly> ivoks: tako je
<BotaniCar> Interesantno kak i mene nisi turio u tu (g)rupu, valjda sam distinktivan zbog nosine :)
<Mmike> hbogner: jako mi cudno zvuce ti brojevi, ili su ti procovi fakat tak losi
<Mmike> BotaniCar: ti nisi debel zato kaj si neuhranjen :)
<Mmike> tj, bar tak djelujes
<hbogner> Mmike, to su stari stojevi
<Mmike> nekaj s tvojim metabolizmom ne valja, NITKO nemre bit tak mrsav :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali, svakom prigodom kad se jelo sam pojeo koliko i ti ili vise :)
<jelly> Mmike: to su malo starije makine, cca kao prvi core duo 
<Mmike> jelly: hbogner a!
<Mmike> makes sense!
<BotaniCar> Mmike: i, ja imam kila koliko muskarac moje visine treba imati, ti i 90% stanovnistva imate problem, ne ja :)
<hbogner> Mmike, to smo dobili kao donaciju, pa si misli :D
<hbogner> sluze svojoj svrsi
<ivoks> nemoj me je...
<hbogner> a kad ovaj stoj prebacim na 14.04 i njega pustim
<ivoks> kaj ce ovi fakat sloziti hdz i sdp u istoj vladi
<ivoks> isss... dokaz da su isti :D
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kol'ko ti imas kila i koliko si visok
<Mmike> odmah da to utvrdimo
<Mmike> tish meni govorit da sam debel
<Mmike> nosonjo!
<ivoks> pa ti jesi debel
<ivoks> debljina nema veze s kilazom
<ivoks> ja sam siguran da imam vise kila od tebe
<ivoks> ali nisam tako debel ko ti
<ivoks> ;)
<Mmike> stovise, ti si jos deblji od mene
<Mmike> jer si nizi :)
<Mmike> pa izgledas zdepastije :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ti nisi debel, vec sisat. Ja imam ~90kg ( malo vise), ali sam skladan, ne ljubomori ! :)
<Mmike> ivoks: al' kad se vec nabacujes, kol'ko imas kila?
<ivoks> 112
<Mmike> BotaniCar: a centimetara?
<Mmike> ivoks: imamo isto kila :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: 190
<ivoks> onda si debelo prase
<Mmike> ja sam visok 184cm
<ivoks> jer ja svaki dan skacem i vjezbam
<Mmike> znaci da si deblje prase od mene, jer si nizi od mene :)
<ivoks> i imam 100+cm opseg prsiju
<ivoks> a ti imas sise
<ivoks> :D
<hbogner> uuuh, blizu ste mi, ja imam ~115kg
<obruT> Mmike: misici su teski :)
<Mmike> obruT: ma pusti, ljubomorkoi, sve jedan do drugog
<jelly> bar niste isli povlacit BMI
 * obruT ima 78 i osjeca se debel ko ovece prase
<Mmike> em imam bolji auto, em sam mrsaviji, em imam vise kose... :)
<ivoks> eh...
<ivoks> neki dan, kupujem ja zvucnike i pojacalo
<ivoks> i dolazi lik
<ivoks> sijed, ima sigurno 35+
<ivoks> dolazi s tatom
<jelly> LOL
<jelly> sijed, 35+
<BotaniCar> :( 
<ivoks> kupuje si on go pro, a tata placa
<BotaniCar> Da, negdje oko 35-e sam prve sjedine skuzio u bradi, o tugo, o jadu 
<ivoks> ne bi mogao od srama si to dozvoliti
<jelly> ivoks: rodjendanski poklon
<ivoks> sumnjam
<Mmike> ja sam jucer isao slikat dete za osobnu
<Mmike> ulazimo u slikaonu
<Mmike> a unutra lik DUPLO veci od ice
<Mmike> al' ne pretjerujem
<Mmike> O-GRO-MAN
<Mmike> ono, debel, debel, debel
<ivoks> kaj si naletio na zrcalo?
<obruT> ivoks: znam jednog koji odgovara opisu :) ne bi se cudio da si taj kupuje gopro
<Mmike> ivoks: zajedljivo si zavistan, to ti nije zdravo za psihofizicko stanje :)
<ivoks> obruT: ovaj neki zgoljo
<obruT> nizak ?
<ivoks> nije
<ivoks> ima 180+
<Mmike> ivoks: od sad imam novi nadimak za tebe - Buco :D
<obruT> ona ne mislimo na istog :)
<obruT> 13:24 < Mmike> a unutra lik DUPLO veci od ice
<obruT> Zak Houdek ?
<ivoks> mirka: veli Mmike da sam debel, kaj ti mislis, al fakat objektivno?
<ivoks> obruT: to je bilo zrcalo
<BotaniCar> Cuj njega, pita zenu cija Bozicnica ovii o njegovom hiru :)
<obruT> mirka: reci da je, mi te pokrivamo
<obruT> skupicemo pare za bozicnicu
<BotaniCar> mirka: reci mu kaj ga ide, makar ti za Bozicnicu mi skupljali ! :)
<hbogner> obruT ha ha ha :D
<ivoks> dobila je vec bozicnicu :)
 * BotaniCar high5's obruT 
<ivoks> nece, sram ju je
<obruT> mirka: reci meni na pvt, a ja cu prenijet :)
<BotaniCar> Druga je varijanta da je po tiho zaljubljena u tebe i ne zna kak bi napisala da si nevjerojatno pozeljan :)
<ivoks> uuuu
<ivoks> mirka: jesi li? ;)
<BotaniCar> Ocamova ostrica
<Mmike> ivoks: ti si k'o mamic kad ima one svoje poslusnike da pricaju o tome kak je on velik :)
<obruT> BotaniCar: :)
<jelly> tatic*
<Mmike> ajmo pitat vrodica sto misli o tome dal' si debel ili ne :)
<ivoks> vrodic?
<BotaniCar> Muahahahahahahaha
<ivoks> pa taj me nije vidio bar 10 godina
<obruT> za vrodica su svi debeli :)
<ivoks> uostalom, vidjet cemo se sutra
<ivoks> pa... sam procijeni ;)
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ti ,naravno, kuzis da mmike sad koristi sve i sva da odvrati temu s originalne - njegove debljine :)
<ivoks> ono sto priznajem je da imam presiroka ramena
<ivoks> i fakat imam problema s tim
<ivoks> tesko je kupiti kosulje, tesko je sjediti u avionu
<Mmike> "ono, hodam cestom, guram ljude" :D
<ivoks> moram si dati sivati stvari
<ivoks> jer jebiga... nije mi i trbuh ko ramena
<ivoks> za razliku od Mmikea :)
<Mmike> ja sam sexy :)
<ivoks> je... priznajem ti... bio sexy ili ne, naletio si na neku koja te hoce ;)
<BotaniCar> s/hoce/trpi/ ( in my case, jel ) 
<ivoks> Mmike: davno je ovo bilo: http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/omeni/mario.jpg
<ivoks> https://insights.ubuntu.com/wp-content/uploads/226b/mario.jpg
<ivoks> ovak ne izgledas vec godinama :)
<Mmike> pa ta zadnja je slikana pred godinu i kusur
<Mmike> na svadbi nekoj
<Mmike> ne, pred 2 i kusur, pardon
<Mmike> a ova prije
<Mmike> eeeee, sto je ta sve slika dala :)
<Mmike> a ovo: http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/pic/before.jpg  :)
<Mmike> ima i ovo: http://fly.srk.fer.hr/~majk/pic/between.jpg
<ivoks> sad cemo mirku
<ivoks> objaviti :D
<ivoks> http://data.whicdn.com/avatars/3801908/profile.jpg?1379462101
<BotaniCar> Mmike: tebi je taj problem s zuchi dosao kao dar s neba, malo si se napatio, ali do smrti imas slike na kojima izgledas kao netko tko NIJE pojeo nosac aviona :)
<jelly> ivoks: i ja bi dobro izgledao s toliko makeupa i kosom preko oka
<Mmike> BotaniCar: LOL :D
<BotaniCar> jelly: ti bi dobro izgledao s kosom. Eto. :)
<Mmike> ivoks: daj neku modernu mirkinu sliku
<Mmike> tam izgleda k'o curetak s myspacea
<Mmike> a u zivo je puno zgodnija
<Mmike> mirka: BACK ME UP HERE A BIT!
<ivoks> nemam ja njenih fotki :)
<ivoks> na kog ti ja licim?
<ivoks>  /m Mmike bum ti poslao mailom
<jelly> Mmike: jel imas senzore za rikverc da te back up
<Mmike> jelly: ne, htio bih si to metnut
<Mmike> lako je bilo s malim autom koji ima odrezano dupe, mogo sam se sparkirat di ocu
<Mmike> s ovim malo vecim je malo naporno :)
<Mmike> al' oko 3k kuna oce za to, nedam iz princima
<Mmike> principa
<Mmike> to mi novi CPU
<Mmike> ili nesto
<Mmike> inace, BotaniCar 
<Mmike> odustao sam od kaladonta i svjetala
<Mmike> nasao lika u kvartu koji to radi za 200 kuna
<jelly> i nosi svoj zirodent
<Mmike> ili crest :)
<ivoks> evo, mirka dala dozvolu da stavim njenu fotku s fejsa
<BotaniCar> Mmike: aj vikni kak si zadovoljan kad napravi, mozda te zicnem broj, fala! 
<ivoks> http://svejedi.hr
<BotaniCar> ivoks !!! UjebemTi
<ivoks> bas
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: http://www.blagi.net/bbs/cnetuser.html
<vileni> vidi alevanic
<SilverSpace> ke
<Mmike> ivoks: i?
<ivoks> Mmike: kaj?
<Mmike> ivoks: pa, nije nit 5 redova proslo!
<Mmike> <ivoks> evo, mirka dala dozvolu da stavim njenu fotku s fejsa
<ivoks> ne moze, ja ne dam
<Mmike> tol'ko o tome tko je tu u koga zaljubljen :)
<ivoks> kako god ti to zelis dozivjeti ;)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: to je neka neobična lista. /112 je bio Sprint, Antares je bio /105
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ma, imam zelju dic BBS na internetu, for old times sake :) 
<ivoks> da cujem preporuke za hotel u splitu
<ivoks> treba mi za 100-120 ljudi, tjedan dana, trebaju mi i konferencijske dvorane
<jelly> split, fuj
<Mmike> zakaj split, da?
<ivoks> zato
<Mmike> ma da nebi :)
<Mmike> prvo 'da cujem'
<Mmike> onda 'zato'
<ivoks> bi bi :)
<Mmike> i sad b ida ti preporucim :)
<jelly> ivoks: imali smo jedne godine team building u http://www.falkensteiner.com/en/hotels-residences/croatia-luxuryhotels kod Zadra i bilo je fantasticno
<jelly> (mislim, klopa je bila fantasticna, konferens jebes ;-)
<ivoks> to je kod zadra?
<jelly> nekih 3-4 kilometra sa strane, da
<jelly> a ak je nasa firma ubola to znaci da je bilo povoljno, van sezone (cca 10. mjesec)
<ivoks> jelly: dao si link na popis hotela :D
<jelly> sorry, bio je taj family hotel diadora
<jelly> al svi su medjusobno blizu za prosetat se 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ti stvarno imaš previše slobodnog vremena :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: ne odgovorio mi na upit o mobu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: upit o botu?
<Mmike> erm, o mobu?
<jelly> http://www.posao.hr/oglasi/premijer-republike-hrvatske-m-z/399090/
<ivoks> eh
<ivoks> ali primaju na odredjeno
<ivoks> jebes to
<ivoks> :D
<jelly> a jel imas vec svog amerikanca
<SilverSpace> uh kako je sad staticki skocio s moje ruke na misa i monitor je trepnuo 
 * BotaniCar jos uvijek ceka mirkinu FB fotku. 
<BotaniCar> ili foku, svejedno :D
<VjetarSaSunca> fralalal državna uprava certifikati bljuć
<VjetarSaSunca> vi ste se na fini prijavili  sa ovim mailom, mi moramo u sustav staviti taj mail.
<VjetarSaSunca> Ali kad sam vadio FINA certifikat nisam još imao drugi mail
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ne znam di je problem
<ivoks> guglaj ime i prezime i prva je
<VjetarSaSunca> a na drugi mail je stigao certifikat za fiskaliziaciju truć bla
<VjetarSaSunca> ona: mi smo dobili takvu uputu
<jelly> "kak to mislite imate DVIJE mail adrese"
<VjetarSaSunca> [11:09:40] <VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mob ti je još uvijek ...3051?
<VjetarSaSunca> ali ja vas tražim na FINA stranicama i vi nemate certifikat od FINE
<ivoks> mirku u biti opce nije tesko naci
<ivoks> znas di radi, znas ime
<VjetarSaSunca> gospođom recite mi adresu na koju idete
<VjetarSaSunca> "ja to onako preno naše mreže kliknem"
<VjetarSaSunca> Vidite tu u prvu kućicu
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zabrijao sam da ima neku non-public koju ti je odobrila :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Gospođo, moj certifikat je izdan nakon 7.12, morate u drugu kućicu
<VjetarSaSunca> "A EVO VAS!"
<Mmike> jel' ima tko digitalnu osobnu?
<jelly> digitalnu Å¡ta
<jelly> moja je plastična?
<VjetarSaSunca> čemu je prethodilo "imate neki fiksni telefon, ne mogu vas nazvati na mobilni od tamo gdje mi je kompjuter"
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: [11:09:40] <VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: mob ti je još uvijek ...3051?
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ne, vec gugo
<Mmike> dugo
<Mmike> jelly: ma sa certifikatima
<BotaniCar> Mmike: meni je moju izdala certificirana osoba ! :) 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ima kolegica, akj trebas ?
<ivoks> http://crostojkovic1958.blog.hr/slike/m/partizani7.jpg
<BotaniCar> trolol
<ivoks> http://sportske.jutarnji.hr/multimedia/dynamic/00291/nives_291636S1.jpg
<ivoks> eto ti hint
<BotaniCar> pretpostavljam da su svi vec vidjeli http://itsfoss.com/self-driving-car-ubuntu-linux/ 
<jelly> ne znam tko je to al dobro izgleda čak i na nogometnoj pozadini
<ivoks> BotaniCar: pa i tesla i rimac su na ubuntuu
<ivoks> jelly: to je mirkina...
<BotaniCar> o, nisam to znao, fino 
<ivoks> dijele nes :)
<BotaniCar> :-)
<ivoks> http://www.autoblog.com/2014/04/12/tesla-model-s-owners-hack-their-cars-find-ubuntu/
<Mmike> BotaniCar: pa ne trebam nist, zanima me jel' tko 'enejblao' to 
<Mmike> mene frka malo
<Mmike> gore su neki certifikati
<Mmike> a ja nisam generirao key pair
<BotaniCar> Da, citav koncept mi je promashen, al ok.  I ovo je pomak naprijed, samo ne znam kak ce enforsat' koristenje.
<ivoks>  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu4
<ivoks> to je neki prastari ubuntu
<jelly> ivoks: ! :-)
<ivoks> dnsmasq-2.58
<ivoks> http://www.teslamotorsclub.com/showthread.php/28185-Successful-connection-on-the-Model-S-internal-Ethernet-network/page9
<ivoks> ja u teslu sjesti necu
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/RimacAutomobili/photos/a.260905783922963.82517.260895413924000/1149944951685704/
<ivoks> rimac ^
<BotaniCar> Ja u Teslu sjesti necu, drugdje trazim svoju srecu. Dragi Mate, ajde brate, daj taj concept pi*ke oko mene da se sjate 
<ivoks> https://www.facebook.com/RimacAutomobili/photos/pcb.1149961845017348/1149944931685706/?type=3&theater
<ivoks> qt creator
<obruT> BotaniCar: kupis sto-kec confort pa postanes faktor :)
<BotaniCar> :D
<Mmike> ivoks: od koje verzije jujua logrotate radi? 1.23 ?
<ivoks> Mmike: jebote...
<ivoks> na godisnjem sam
<Mmike> ivoks: jedno 'nemam pojma' je skroz ok :)
<dodobas> ivoks: ok je reci 'nemam pojma' :)
<dodobas> ono, softskillz i to ...
<BotaniCar> ovo je NLP na djelu :) Sad ne samo da ga necete pitati za jujulogrotate nego za nista, dok sam ne kaze da je gotov s godisnjim :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: msg
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: jesm vec :)
<VjetarSaSunca> kaj, ak je na godišnjem nije mrtav BotaniCar :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nisi 
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: to si nekoj drugoj poslao
<Mmike> nisam, copypejsto sam ti opet :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: 0 bodova
<jelly> BotaniCar: sad cemo Mmiketa pitat za logrotate i juju!
<BotaniCar> Da! Uopce mi je cudno da se ne boji otkaza ako ivoksa pita nesto sto bi mor'o vec znat' na pamet :)
<dodobas> Mmike nikad nije i nece biti 'kutija' 
<jelly> sad bi mogo i taj openstack probat, uploadalo u Debian http://thomas.goirand.fr/blog/?p=258
<BotaniCar> Da, mmike ni ne stane u kutiju
<dodobas> doduse... sve je vise kugla... al to dodje s godinama
<BotaniCar> "Pustite djecu da kakaju, a Vi ne serite."
<BotaniCar> Umro sam skoro kad sam procitao :)
<ivoks> BotaniCar: da Mmikeovom sefu velim da Mmike spominje 1.23, dobio bi otkaz
<ivoks> 1.23 nikad nije releasean
<BotaniCar> ivoks: ljudina si, sutljiva ljudina ! 
<ivoks> to je developmet verzija
<ivoks> 1.24 je popravio logrotate
<ivoks> 1.24.6
<BotaniCar> obruT: "Hrvatski Telekom uspješno završio implementaciju Compuware-Dynatrace alata" # kom treba popusiti da me se upozna s tim sustavom ?
<ivoks> ili .5, ne sejcam se
<obruT> BotaniCar: nemam pojma sta je to
<ivoks> HT je firma sam takva
<ivoks> inace, nasim telekomima se ne daje hvale koliko zasluzuju
<ivoks> posebice ht i tele2
<ivoks> jest da ih teraju vlasnici, al opet :)
<BotaniCar> tele2 zasluzuje hvalu ? Do tell, laziranom pokrivenoscu, varanjem na racunima ili necim trecim ?
<Mmike> a nemoj da pocnem po HTu drvlje i kamenje
<Mmike> cudno da nisi vipnet spomenuo, ti su isto 'oooooooodlicni'
<ivoks> BotaniCar: cinjenica da tele2 jos uvijek postoji u hr je cudo samo po sebi
<BotaniCar> ivoks: zakaj ? Jedna od N firmi koja posluje s marginalnom/nikakvom dobiti , a matica-kuca enforsa o(p)stanak na trzistu 
<ivoks> http://arstechnica.com/information-technology/2015/12/rsync-net-zfs-replication-to-the-cloud-is-finally-here-and-its-fast/
<obruT> gledam za jedan feature request na libreoffice calcu koji bi bio fakat koristan, submitano 2011. do sad nitko nist
<BotaniCar> 4 godine si to nisi sam napisao ?
<obruT> ne, meni je sad zatrebalo, a vidim da je ekipa to trazi vec 4 godine :P
<BotaniCar> Pardon
<SilverSpace> oce tko kolace praviti za blagdane 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V6UpPN0xTDM
<datase> YouTube: Merry Christmas with gingerbread [NSFW] - 0:00:32 - 203120 views - 202 likes / 53 dislikes
<SilverSpace> evo recept
<obruT> sad, da li sam razviti funkcionalnost ili ne, pitanje je sad... meni to treba jednom godisnje, zadnja dva radna dana u godini...
<obruT> a ak se discipliniram, nece mi vise nikad trebat :P
<BotaniCar> Ja bih se ipak disciplinirao, gain je (meni) veci
<Mmike> obruT: koji ficur?
<obruT> da mi se vizualno istakne red (moze i stupac) aktivne celije
<obruT> ne da mi samo na rubu broj i slovo bude istaknuto nego cijeli red/stupac
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SKckYo69Nfo
<datase> YouTube: Best Defense Against a Blade Attack - 0:00:26 - 27968 views - 17 likes / 1 dislikes
<obruT> poput ovog primjera: http://en.libreofficeforum.org/node/7548
<SilverSpace> Linux kmet 4.2.0-21-generic #25-Ubuntu
<BotaniCar> Ovo s ZSF replikacijom fakat mocno izgleda ,ali nemam muda staviti obje strane na ZSF, ili samo jednu, kad smo kod toga
<Mmike> Tja
<Mmike> ributajmo znc box
<dodobas> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lefP0_ZM-Lw
<datase> YouTube: The Fish Slapping Dance - Monty Python's Flying Circus - 0:01:04 - 158409 views - 1268 likes / 15 dislikes
<Mmike> Weee
<ivoks> sve se raspada
<SilverSpace> Jose Mourinho s 55 milijuna eura otpremnine napušta Chelsea
<SilverSpace> hm 
<SilverSpace> koji car https://pbs.twimg.com/tweet_video/CWcDXGfUsAAuEW7.mp4
<hbogner> Mmike, http://jebo.me/pas/8y
<jelly> to je nekak sporo za jedan i7-BROJk ?
<hbogner> tak je bilo i prosli put, oko 2:40
<hbogner> koj je link na majketov popis?
<hbogner> nemam sad u history
<hbogner> ahaa, asao nekako
<hbogner> Mmike, onaj Intel Xeon 5140 imam 2xCPU
<hbogner> 2x po dvije jezgre bez ht
<SilverSpace> kaj je to dva sata i nesto prema mojih 8 :)
<SilverSpace> 8.21666666667
<hbogner> SilverSpace, 2 minute 40 sekundi
<SilverSpace> hbogner: lol
<hbogner> SilverSpace :D
<CrazyLemon> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3ayLqn90QOQ
<datase> YouTube: Postupanje policije prema pješakinji u Osijeku - 0:07:14 - 4645 views - 162 likes / 741 dislikes
<jelly> tak puno dislajkova
<jelly> a da nisu snimali i stavili na web, niko ne bi ni znao
<CrazyLemon> ja u biti ne dislajkam.. 
<CrazyLemon> odkad HR policija ima te kamere na sebi?
<jelly> prvi put vidim
<jelly> da se zaustavila, molila da mala penzija, da ovo ono, normalan policajac bi je pustio uz opomenu ako nije "od prije poznata"
<jelly> ovako, cisto ok odradjen posal
<CrazyLemon> yup
<SilverSpace> http://autoklub.jutarnji.hr/genesis-g90--korejski-genscher-za-rusenje-njemacke-dominacije/1480697/
<vileni> http://www.racunalo.com/oukitel-k10000-s-baterijom-od-10000-mah-u-pretprodaji-na-gearbestu/
<vileni> ovaj cak moze puniti druge uredjaje 
<Mmike> brazil je zabranio whatsapp
<Mmike> zato jer je 90% korisnika interneta/mobilnog koristilo whatsapp umjesto textanja i zvanja
<Mmike> nadam se da sam krivo shvatio
<SilverSpace> Mmike: oko mene dosta ljudi koristi Wapp
<SilverSpace> ubija me ovaj internet
<SilverSpace> ovaj jebeni up spori
<Vlado9A3CY> dobra vecer
<ipozgaj> yo
<Mmike> Ja nemrem vjerovat
<Mmike> ove brazilce
<Mmike> pa
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> uber-hate na ntu :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-18
<hbogner> o/
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.jebo.me/pas/8y
<Mmike> hbogner: you're on rampage!
<Mmike> opla, i7-4770K
<Mmike> hbogner: jesi ga kloknio?
<SilverSpace> :)
<hbogner> Mmike, nisam, to je stock rezultat
<hbogner> Mmike, prvo moram kuler promjenit
<hbogner> Mmike, pa i prije sam ti slao rezultat sa 4770k, onda kad sam imao bilji rezultat od tebe :D
<Mmike> da, onda kad sam ja imao 32 chrometa i 15 kdejeta i 33 openstacka pokrenuta :)
<hbogner> da, onda si imao ~2:49, pa si poslje dosao na ovo
<Mmike> jelly: vish kak on ima 14.04, a ima 3.19 kernel
<Mmike> hbogner: to si fristko instalirao?
<hbogner> Mmike, da, prije tjedan dana nakon sto sam stavio ssd
<hbogner> mozda sad vec 2 tjedna
<dodobas> oooo it's happening .... yes it is
<ivoks> jutro
<hbogner> dodobas, kaj?
<hbogner> ivoks, jutro
<Mmike> jelly: ^^
<Mmike> jelly: inace mosh i ti upgradeirat na taj kelner ako osh
<Mmike> hbogner: de pejstaj nekud output od: dpkg -l | grep linux
<Mmike> dodobas: sisas se?
<hbogner> Mmike, http://www.jebo.me/pas/1p
<hbogner> al to nije isti stroj
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> presladak si
<Mmike> :)
<dodobas> Mmike: https://blog.shodan.io/its-still-the-data-stupid/
<Mmike> jel' te zovu 'secerlema' mozda? :)
<Mmike> dodobas: nemoj, jucer sam se pol dana patio s mongom, sad me strah otvorit taj ticket da vidim jel' cu se jos patit ili...
<hbogner> ako te interesira taj 4770k stoj, morat ces cekati do ponedjeljka navecer
<ivoks> Mmike: jelly di onda veceras?
<Mmike> ivoks: valjda mirage
<Mmike> tam di smo uvijek
<ivoks> to mi nis ne znaci
<Mmike> eh
<ivoks> di je to
<Mmike> vukovarska
<Mmike> al' tam onaj dio pred tresnjevackim placom
<Mmike> znas di je 'no sikiriki'?
<Mmike> znas di je benzinska na novoj cesti, onaj kratki dio nove ceste?
<ivoks> znam
<ivoks> (znam di je benzinska)
<Mmike> ivoks: 45.799177, 15.956005
<Mmike> to su koordinate birtije
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> ima ispred parking - PLACA SE
<ivoks> pa reci prek puta iskona i bok :)
<dodobas> Mmike: pa patis se s MongoDB kad ne znas... 
<dodobas> trebas prvo platiti support, onda upises kljuc, i MongoDB radi...
<dodobas> bez kljuca ne radi
<Mmike> ivoks: pa , da, prek puta iskona pa malo prema placu, to je zadnja (ili predzadnja?) birtija u zgradi
 * Mmike je poceo vjezbat doma
<Mmike> neki tu pricaju da sam debel
<Mmike> pa da im pokazem
<Mmike> kog ce mirka gledati uskoro!
<Mmike> mirka: sorry, al' kad, eto, jbg :)
<ivoks> Mmike: nabavi runtastic results
<ivoks> pa vjezbaj prema tome
<ivoks> mozes i runtastic six pack, ali to je previse koncentrirano na trbusnjake, a tebi treba sve
 * Mmike gugla
<ivoks> pa mozemo biti frendovi i jedan drugoga bodriti
<ivoks> zamisli... vjezbas, i onda cujes moj glas
<Mmike> ivoks: gema me pitala to isto!
<ivoks> 'ajde debela ljencino! bolji sam od tebe!'
<Mmike> i sad ti
<Mmike> mozda da se fakat zamislim :)
<ivoks> runtastic results ti je 50ak dolara na godinu
<ivoks> to nije nis za zdravlje
<ivoks> https://www.runtastic.com/en/training-plans/fat-loss
<ivoks> Mmike: ^
<hbogner> Mmike, onaj Intel Xeon 5140   je 2xcpu fizicki
<ivoks> As a Runtastic Premium Member, you get unlimited, FREE Training Plans. 
<hbogner> 2x2core noht
<dodobas> Mmike: daj bolje meni tih 50$ ... i tako ces ih baciti u smece
<dodobas> ti jednostavno nisi osoba koja je za treninge ... to se vidi na tebi :P
<Mmike> eo ovog sad
<Mmike> seronja
<hbogner> nacin kako majka natjerat da trenira je da ga odvedes na klopu u pripizdinu i natjreras da se pjeske vraca
<hbogner> u zg
<Mmike> doduse, tak sam ja isto bogneru srao za ispite :)
<Mmike> hbogner: mrsh! :)
<hbogner> :D
<dodobas> ma samo bi taksi narucio i plati 500€ ... i nije bed
<hbogner> dodobas, oduzet mu mob
<hbogner> , oduzet mu novcanik, samo osobnu ostavit
<dodobas> Mmike: ma to samo  ivo'nemam curu, pa moram biti fit'ks brije da ce smrsavit ... nemoj se uopce obazirati
<dodobas> mrsavi ljudi su nesretni !
<hbogner> Mmike, i odluci se jel linux ili Linux :D
<Mmike> lINUKS
<hbogner> na http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/povraying.html
<ivoks> djeco
<dodobas> evo sad ce monolog ...
<SilverSpace> jebo reklame valjda gdje sam se god na netu upiso sad samo stizu reklame kupi ovo kupi ono
<Mmike> eh
<Mmike> SilverSpace: znas kaj mene zabrinulo neki dan
<Mmike> naime, kolegica s posla hoce da vjezbamo skupa, pa da jedan drugog bodrimo, ovo ono, k'o ivoks sad :)
<Mmike> i pricamo na ircu, na canonicalovom irc serveru, na koji smo spojeni SSLom
<Mmike> i spominje ona kak ima garmina i to
<Mmike> i da mi URLove 
<Mmike> na koje ja NE KLIKNEM
<Mmike> onda dodjem tu dan kasnije i pitam dal' netko ima neku narukvicu za mjerit otkucaje srca, obruTa sa mislim adresirao
<Mmike> nitko nista, i ok
<Mmike> onda taj isti dan idem s frendom u ikeju i pricamo o tome, on veli kak ima garmina i kak mu je los i blabla
<Mmike> kasnije popodne citam index.hr
<Mmike> i u reklamama se pojavi 'GARMIN NARUKVICA ZA MJERIT SRCANE OTKUCAJE'
<Mmike> pa sad ti meni reci jesam li paranoican, ili me moj mobitel snimao?!
<ivoks> ne treba ti sve to
<SilverSpace> :)
<ivoks> ne treba ti nista
<ivoks> samo volja
<ivoks> a gema... vise price nego akcije
<SilverSpace> Mmike: citaju ti misli :) jebeni internet
<ivoks> pocni vjezbat
<SilverSpace> ivoks: otkucaj srca je dobro imati tocno se zna na kojim otkucajima najbolje raditi vijezbe
<ivoks> znam na kaj mislis
<chaky|work> Mmike: kreni vjezbati prvo, pa ces lako onda naknadno kupiti Garmina ili neke druge fitness uredjaje za pratiti kako napredujes
<ivoks> al to se sve moze kasnije
<ivoks> prvo treba krenuti
<SilverSpace> ako su preslabi nevalja i obrnuto ako su previsoki nevalja
<ivoks> chaky|work: eto
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> treba krenut
<Mmike> ma
<Mmike> ne pricamo o garminu
<Mmike> pricamo o spijuniranju!
<SilverSpace> Mmike: :)
<ivoks> i runtastic je tu fora... napravi ti analizu na pocetku
<Mmike> kak je googleads znao da mi bas mora garmina servirat, a?
<Mmike> mislim, kasno mi je kad mi servira toolove za mysql i postgtres i FAKIN MONGO (a ne za mssql ili oracle)
<Mmike> zato kaj po tom klikcem
<Mmike> i to je skroz jasno
<Mmike> al' ovo?
<SilverSpace> Mmike: google je najveci spijun jaci i od cije
<Mmike> cija mija
 * Mmike danas jede krvavice, a onda ide s VjetarSaSuncatoretom na cevape
<ivoks> Mmike: meni je google plus predlozio prijatelje koje znam IRL, a nikad s njima nisam razmijenio nista putem interneta
<ivoks> a i nisam ih ni vidio ni cuo 10 godina
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mozda si prije kliknuo na neki garmin pa ti sad doslo 
<SilverSpace> chaky|work: jel vozis bike kaj :)
<dodobas> Mmike: mozda ti je zena klikala.... 'kako upratiti lazlivog gada koji hebe po gradu' 
<Mmike> SilverSpace: nisam, gledao sam po historuju bas, nisam uopce.
<Mmike> sad sam pribavio novi AP
<Mmike> i doma cu mobitele, svoj i zenin, prestekat preko tog APa
<Mmike> i spojit na drugu karticu na stroju
<Mmike> i gledat kaj tu sve ima
<chaky|work> SilverSpace: nisam vec neko vrijeme, kako je kraci dan. Sada trcim navecer, nakon posla. Gledat cu vikendom ubaciti bicikl.
<SilverSpace> da ubijaju volju ti kratki dani 
<SilverSpace> nemres se ni okrenut vec noc
<Mmike> hbogner: dpkg -l, plz? :)
<hbogner> Mmike, na ovom trenutnom stroju? nemogu na 4770k
<hbogner> ovdje je 12.04 i nemam povray
<obruT> 09:27 < Mmike> neki tu pricaju da sam debel
<obruT> 09:47  * Mmike danas jede krvavice, a onda ide s VjetarSaSuncatoretom na cevape
<Mmike> obruT: al' necu nist kruha jest!
<Mmike> hbogner: a di ti je 4770k?
<hbogner> Mmike, doma, ugasen
<obruT> za skinut kile treba osim vjezbanja i promijenit neke navike :) ne treba ic u drasticno, ali onak, barem nesto :)
<SilverSpace> jucer naletio na taman za pod ruku na mišu  https://dl.dropboxusercontent.com/u/966116/jastu.JPG
<SilverSpace> mali jastucic
<hbogner> obruT, tipa umjesto 2 secera u kavu, staviit samo 1
<Mmike> obruT: pa da, izbacit ugljikohidrate, recimo, i natjerat tijelo u ketozu! :) sto znaci da su krvavice i cevapi ok dok god ne jedem krumpir i kruh :)
<SilverSpace> tj. spuzva za ruku 
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> suđe* 
<Mmike> http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/276650/Sistemski-administrator-mz/?utm_source=mojposao&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ad_search_saved
<ivoks> masala...
<ivoks> hm
<ivoks>  SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_5.5p1 Debian-4ubuntu4
<ivoks> tesla ^
<ivoks> to je ubuntu 10.10
<ivoks> pa ti sjedni u taj auto
<SilverSpace> joj ovi jos kreteni lupetaju od babi i muriji 
<SilverSpace> da je baba prosla na crveno autom svi bi bili danas protiv babe 
<SilverSpace> ovako jebu muriju 
<vileni> Mmike: pitaj ih koliko placaju :)
<obruT> da je netko pokupio babu koja ide kroz crveno, najebo bi -> vozac divljak zgazio staricu na pjesackom prijelazu
<SilverSpace> ii to
<hbogner> evo jos jedan:_ http://www.moj-posao.net/Posao/276694/Sistem-administrator-mz/?utm_source=mojposao&utm_medium=email&utm_campaign=ad_search_saved
<Mmike> obruT: pa, najebo bi, da - zakon o obveznim odnosima, auto je opasna stvar i duzan si napravit sve da pazis na sve oko tebe, cak i na budale koje idu kroz crveno
<Mmike> mislim, i baba je kriva, naravno, isla je na crveno i to sve
<Mmike> al' nije odgovornost samo i iskljucivo na babi :)
<Mmike> http://news.softpedia.com/news/ubuntu-15-10-for-raspberry-pi-2-gets-a-new-linux-kernel-4-2-patch-update-now-497806.shtml
<ivoks> Init ekipa je tako dobra...
<ivoks> tako dobra...
<ivoks> da ekipa iz njemacke salje servere nama da ih vratimo u zivot
<ivoks> i ja sam zatecen :D
<hbogner> :D
<Mmike> http://www.independent.co.uk/life-style/health-and-families/when-are-you-going-to-die-according-to-statistics-use-our-tool-a6765421.html
<Mmike> pise da cu zivjet do 82ge godine
<Mmike> 75% vjerojatnost da cu dozivjet 72gu
<Mmike> dete ce mi tad imat 32 godine, cca
<Mmike> sto znaci da sam DETE NAPRAVIO JEBENIH 10 GODINA PREKASNO, barem
<Mmike> stoga, ne budite konji, radite decu sad, te odmah!
<Mmike> vileni, hbogner, sta se ceka?!
<obruT> ja bi, al to podrazumijeva sex sa zenom :P
<Mmike> obruT: ROTFL :D
<hbogner> Mmike, meni pise 92
<Mmike> hbogner: ok, onda mosh jos 5 godina cekat za radit dete :)
<hbogner> Mmike, heh reci to mojoj dragoj
<hbogner> ionako vec sad pizdi
<Mmike> na kaj?
<hbogner> na mene :D
<dodobas> oh.. kaze 86 :)
<hbogner>  75% Chance you'll live to be older than 84,  25% Chance you'll live to be older than 98 Your life expectancy is 6.0 years greater than other people your age! 
<Mmike> hbogner: bravo!
<Mmike> hbogner: a cek, pizdi zato kaj nesh djecu ili zato kaj se nesh sexat ili oboje? :)
<ivoks> nista...
<ivoks> tko ima, nek proda apple dionice
<ivoks> nemojte reci da vam nisam rekao
<SilverSpace> 105 meni majketi kaj lazu
<dodobas> SilverSpace: ti si lagao :)
<SilverSpace> dodobas: istina popikao sam bezveze :)
<dodobas> Internet testovi ne lazu... 
<SilverSpace> lol
<SilverSpace> opet sam potrosio 50kn
<SilverSpace> jebo internet
<ivoks> eh, 50
<Mmike> ok, metanje 4.2 kernela je bila losa ideja :)
<ivoks> Mmike: zas?
<SilverSpace> ivoks: skupi se to 50 pop 50 :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ahbl.org otis'o ukurac ? 
<BotaniCar> ( jutro svima )
<SilverSpace> i tebi sinko 
<vileni> preporuka za server sa bbu raid kontrolerom ispod 10kkn?
<SilverSpace> htio reci i tebi zmajo 
<ivoks> vileni: 3ware
<ivoks> u biti, svi su ispod 10k kuna :)
<ivoks> nis, idem dalje poslom...
<SilverSpace> lol http://www.vecernji.hr/felix/2015-12-18
<Mmike> ivoks: nece mi se upalit laptop opce s njim :)
<Mmike> ivoks: samo sam iinstalirao -wily kernel, nije mi se dalo istrazivat kaj i zakaj
<vileni> ivoks: server sa 3ware kontrolerom ispod 10kkn ili samo kontroler?  :)
<Mmike> vileni: kaj ce ti bbu, pa ugasi write cache :)
<Mmike> vileni: inace, nicolsa nadji, fakat imaju ok cijene ak nemas fetis na supermicro-je-smece
<vileni> Mmike: to je kao da ugasim mjenjac na autu, pa nemam zadnje 3 brzine :)
<Mmike> ja sam pred par mjeseci kupiovao server
<Mmike> i lik mi hoce uporno FC kartice prodat
<vileni> pa od nicolsa sam uzeo vec 2 servera
<vileni> :P
<Mmike> (ne nicols, netko tko IBM dila, megatrend ili tko vec)
<Mmike> i reko, nemam kud FC upiknut
<Mmike> kak nemate, veli, pa to morate imat, pa to vam je k'o jos brzi internet
<vileni> ja rijetko imam odnos u prodavacima u stilu, "sto mi imate ponuditi?" najcesce je "koliko kosta tocno ovo sto zelim?"
<hbogner> Mmike, zato kaj vec nismo napravili djecu
<dodobas> hbogner: pa uvijek mozes reci da si sterilan ... i do to nece nikad biti moguce ...
<hbogner> dodobas, :P
<Mmike> vileni: zovi megatrend i trazi server :)
<Mmike> hbogner: pa zakaj niste?kol'ko imas godina ti?
<hbogner> Mmike, zato kaj smo do sad izbjegavali plodne dane
<hbogner> Mmike, vise od ivoksa
<dodobas> plodni dani su mit ...
 * Mmike ide kavu slozit :)
<hbogner> Mmike, Intel Xeon 5140                 [hbogner]          2.3G     4core (noHT)    06m45s          1618.631 CPU-secs  (Ubuntu 14.04, Linux 3.16)
<hbogner> to je 2x 2core noht
<jelly> BotaniCar: pojma, ne koristim taj
<BotaniCar> jelly: cini se da amavisd-new defaulta na njih, a prdli su u chabar :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj slazes lego kavu 
 * BotaniCar gleda u nevjerici i misli si kak je uspjesno uzdanje u plodne/neplodne dane vece cudo od Gospina ukazanja 
<BotaniCar> Fakat je ugodno imati redunanciju :) Bsh volem kad nesto vrisne, a nesto drugo preuzme funkciju tog sto je vrisnulo :)
<hbogner> BotaniCar, kaj, riknuo ljevi bubreg?
<BotaniCar> hbogner: jedan mail server jebe zid pa sam preruta^Cpromijenio prioritete , sad samo da docekam da se DNSovima sendera propagira informacija 
<hbogner> aaargh
<hbogner> super su mi firme kojima se javis na natjecaj za posao i traze te da dodjes na razgovor tokom tvog radnog vremena
<hbogner> do sad su svi imali razumjevanja i dogovarali popodnevne termine
<BotaniCar> A cuj, ako mislis prijeci, u interesu im je da prijedjes s ispucanim godisnjim, thus .. :)
<hbogner> ja ionak nemam godisnji
<hbogner> a sad firma ide na kolektivni, al ja ostajem dezuran do 6.1
<hbogner> samo neradni dani koji su i inace neradni
<Mmike> http://www.index.hr/vijesti/clanak/optuznica-uskoka-evo-sto-je-sve-sporno-u-predstecajnoj-nagodbi-rene-sinovcica-/863148.aspx
<Mmike> ima neke mikro-nade da ce i linic u zatvoru zavrsit
<Mmike> ako ga prije ne kamenuju
<Mmike> isao sam setat psa i ostavio sve otvoreno
<Mmike> glupan
<BotaniCar> Ne znam kaj bi mislio o http://fossbytes.com/save-your-eyes-from-computer-strain-using-f-lux-for-windows-mac-and-linux/ , zvuci u redu, ali ne znam kak da aplikaciju nahranim podacima o umjetnoj rasvjeti koju koristim 
<Mmike> napravi joj sendvic :)
<Mmike> MUAHAHAH
<Mmike> BotaniCar: kad cemo axise zaigrat opet?
<BotaniCar> SO NAT FANI, FANY ! 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kad cemo moc i klince ukljucit' , to garantira dugovjecnost igri :)
<dodobas> axis ? :)
<BotaniCar> sjekire i osovine 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: brijem ubost nekakav "monopoly junior" , "covjece ne ljuti se" malac kuzi, treba ramp-up :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja zadnjih tjedan dana ne mogu navecer prosetati psa, netko baci petardu i gotovo
<vileni> vise ne zeli ni izaci iz stana navecer
<BotaniCar> je*o sam im mamicu s pirotehnikom. 
<BotaniCar> Susedu sam rekao da , ako baci jos koju petardu, a ja sam na dvoristu ( on na katu, aj dolje ) bude pojeo kutiju istih
<vileni> a jucer je netko raketu ispalio, kao vatromet, uzas kako se tresla
<vileni> i onda me pas od ni 7kg odvuce do stana 
<Mmike> dodobas: https://boardgamegeek.com/boardgame/98/axis-allies
<Mmike> vileni: srecom cucak od stare se ne boji petardi
<Mmike> al' da
<Mmike> debili s petardama
<Mmike> de-bi-li
<BotaniCar> Kuis, imamo stvari poput https://www.facebook.com/131103857062254/photos/a.131141860391787.23628.131103857062254/527530860752883/?type=3&theater , a ekipa drka s petardama .. 
<dodobas> Mmike: budem bacio oko
<Mmike> dodobas: ovo je stara igra dost, i u biti je k'o sah
<Mmike> ima puno boljih danas
<Mmike> dodobas: recimo: Power Grid
<Mmike> nevjerojatno odlican board game
<BotaniCar> E, power grid sam gledao i neckao se, velis, dobar ? 
<Mmike> ma cuj ti: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c0_oKHARhXw
<datase> YouTube: How to pull out car from a frozen lake. Russian style - 0:03:38 - 1800408 views - 2765 likes / 113 dislikes
<Mmike> mehanizam :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: odlicna
<Mmike> BotaniCar: traje partija oko 3-4 sata, al' opce nije monotona i dosadna igra
<BotaniCar> Cek, dzip u Rusiji, s volanom na kontra strani ? Dobro je vozac(ica) i prosla :)
<BotaniCar> Kuis, RH normira *sve* , sad su definirali sezonske popuste :) http://www.jutarnji.hr/od-danas-potpuno-nova-pravila-o-sezonskim-snizenjima-evo-sto-hrvatskim-trgovcima-propisuje-novi-pravilnik/1481078/
<vileni> zasto dzip, sta ne moze biti terenac
<BotaniCar> dzipovi i tojote su jedini terenci koje priznajem :)
<BotaniCar> Point taken
<vileni> pa, toyota da, americke ne cijenim bas :)
<vileni> medju najboljima su ionako merc i land rover
<BotaniCar> Fakat, onaj ruzni mercedesov stari terenac je najbolji terenac poslije Lade Nive koji sam imao prilike probati, to ide po svemu
<vileni> G Wagen :)
<vileni> i za razliku od nive, nece istrunuti za godinu dana
<Mmike>  9734 mario     20   0 48.110g 7.760g 7.717g R 112.8  6.2   8:14.48 mongoexport                                                                                                                                                         
<Mmike> ma vidi di divote :)
<vileni> Mmike: ja sam vidio samo mongoexpert
<Mmike> dzip? to je nesh novo? ja radije koristim pbzip2
<BotaniCar> i ja :) I velicinu
<Mmike> 9734 mario     20   0 48.110g 7.760g 7.717g R 112.8  6.2   8:14.48 mongoexport
<Mmike> bolje?
<vileni> zasto ti je tako mala baza
<BotaniCar> I zakaj je toliko vazno da si pejstao tu ?! 
<vileni> Mmike: mongo*expert*
<vileni> :D
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<Mmike> nije baza, kolekcija jedna
<Mmike> ima 12GB kolekcija
<Mmike> ovaj ce ju valjda prvo cijelu u memoriju ucitat prije neg ju dumpa na disk
<BotaniCar> amavis mi je po-tpu-no poblesavio. Dobijem "invalid header - all blank characters" bounce, a u privitku mail OK headerima :(
<vileni> Mmike: baza, kolekcija, istta stvar :)
<Mmike> vileni: tablica :0
<vileni> ako nema 300gb ne priznam
<Mmike> vileni: nema, ima sam 30gb
<Mmike> 'sam'
<hrvojem> nda, neki po 12TB furaju u tome 
<Mmike> hrvojem: e, bas fino :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: trebam te :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: znaci, imam pxc koji NEMA innodb_file_per_table upaljen
<hrvojem> rostilj?
<Mmike> sad bi customer [lol, moze, ak si u zg] htio rijesiti se 120GBjtnog ibdata1 filea i prebaciti sve to u male fileke. 
<Mmike> Moze upalit innodb-file-per-table, rec 'optimize', i dobit ce .ibd fajleke za svaku tablicu
<Mmike> al' ce mu i dalje ostrat veliki ibdata1 file
<hrvojem> da
<Mmike> ak radi dump/import, mora zaustavit pisanje po mysqlu, ili ga prebacit u read-only mod
<Mmike> jedino kaj mi pada na pamet je da upali plain mysql ili perconu (ili pxc one node), i uspostavi plain replikaciju izmedju pxc clustera i tog mysqla
<Mmike> nakon kaj se replikacija synca, napravi full dump na slaveu, obrise datadir, importa sve nazad, ceka da slave sustigne, prebaci promet na slave 
<Mmike> onda ubije postojeci pxc, inicijalizira ga ponovo, i replikacijom povuce sve s ovog 
<Mmike> aha, ili bolje da tamo sagradi pxc
<Mmike> nakon kaj je importao
<hrvojem> da 
<hrvojem> ovo drugo mislim da je bolje
<Mmike> da, samo kaj mi juju barata s time
<Mmike> pa mi nije to sam tak napravit :(
<Mmike> zato sam mislio ubost 4ti nod, ureplicirat tamo, ureplicirat nazad
<Mmike> kaj cu s pacemakerom, nemam pojma :)
<hrvojem> hm, probas ubost 4-ti node, ali mozda da stavis da kao SST koristi mysqldump, a ne xtrabackup?
<Mmike> hrvojem: a
<Mmike> hm!
<Mmike> nelosa fora
<Mmike> nisam nikad imao srece s mysqldumpm
<Mmike> al'
<Mmike> probat cemo :)
<Mmike> hrvojem: thnx, dobra fora!
<hrvojem> javi kako je proslo :)
<BotaniCar> mysqldump, mongoexport, sve neke kljucne rijeci koristis danas, Mmike :) Reci, mijenjas posao pa sad "ravnas" karmu zbog svih blasfemija koje si do sad pricao o tim izvrsnim proizvodima ?
<Mmike> postgres je pjesma
<Mmike> to cu rec
<Mmike> http://open-groove.net/mysql/change-ibdata-file/
<Mmike> eto :)
<hrvojem> Mmike: samo mysqldump ce blokirati donora sve dok traje SST, pa mozda nije najbolje rjesnje sto se tice downtime-a
<Mmike> yup
<hrvojem> pretpostavljam da je to 5.5, jer 5.6 ima file-per-table po defaultu
<Mmike> naravno da je 5.5 :(
<Mmike> jel' 5.6 ima deatach ibdata fileova?
<Mmike> al' nemrem 5.6
<Mmike> moram vidjet koliki je datadir i kolike su tablice
<Mmike> mislim da su ovi obrisali tonu toga iz keystone baze, koja naraste za popizdit
<Mmike> i sad oce reclaimat disk space
<Mmike> a ak su obrisali, onda ce mysqldump bit brz
<SilverSpace> iš
<BotaniCar> Å¡u
<BotaniCar> Mmike: samo da podsjetim da danas preuzimas i moj grejp <3  :)
<BotaniCar> jelly: samo da podsjetim da mmike uzima i moj grejp <3 :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: dolazis sutra u dubravu
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: u bj SAM 
<SilverSpace> koljes?
<SilverSpace> :)
<jelly> po kutjama
<SilverSpace> jelly: prosla su ta vremena
<SilverSpace> :)
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: vise ne, starine su nam postale pre stare da 'rane prasad , pa nemamo kaj :(
<BotaniCar> A kaj se klanja po kucama tice, dok smo klali, zadnja dva mesara smo poslali doma. K'o da su htjeli unistiti svinju, a ne strancirat' ju 
<SilverSpace> e ha malo je znalaca
<BotaniCar> Isti su svi mestri, vodoinstalater ili mesar, vjerojatno je fusher. 
<BotaniCar> A onda vele da je IT neregulirana struka ( je) :)
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kaj mozes u IT bit fusher
<SilverSpace> ja da se ponovo rodim bio bi stolar
<Mmike> BotaniCar: da 
<Mmike> jelly: ja cu vjerojatno malo okasnit jer imam sastanak
<Mmike> pa cim mi to zavrsi dodjem
<Mmike> al' vi i tako necete odma doma, jelde?
<obruT> jelly: hej, meni je nesto uletilo, ja cu vjerojatno doletit odmah u 18h, pokupit mandarine i zbrisat dalje, jel to ok ?
<obruT> odnosno mandarine i grejp
<jelly> Mmike, obruT: ok.  obruT, onda tvoje donesem odmah dole
<obruT> super, thanx
<SilverSpace> ludnica u sestrinoj skoli u tjedan dan ima djece strganih nogu ruku potres mozga kljucna kost 
<SilverSpace> i za sve krive cure
<SilverSpace> dobili su nadzor skole
<vileni> ja se nadam da sam u 18h tamo, ne zurim nikud :)
<ivoks> koje smo mi budale
<ivoks> nalazit se u petak, 18.12. u zagrebu, u 18h
<ivoks> to ce biti nemoguce
<dodobas> biciklom nema problema :P
<jelly> mozda ako imas bisage za... robu
<SilverSpace> mojom ulicom kolona 300m
<dodobas> pa imas rucksack ... neki ... bar s windaysa... ili nesto...
<vileni> samo je umjerena guzva
<vileni> predvidjam 35min
<Mmike> dodobas, kaj ces i ti doc?
<Mmike> meni iz shpanshkog je ok
<Mmike> sam, velim, do 18 mi je sastanak, pa cim svrsi svrsim i ja
<jelly> TMI
<obruT> krecem prema Mirageu, tam sam u 18h
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: morat ćemo odgoditi ćevape za slijedeći tjedan
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: definitivno, s obxzirom da si se javio 3 sata kasnije :)
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: nisam osigurao bakaservis, mali se predomislio o aranžmanu
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: ma nofrx
<Mmike> VjetarSaSunca: bit ce dana, ja mogu skoro svaki dan od 15 do 15:40, ili 15:15 do 15:50, cca, ovisi kad moram po zenu
<Mmike> tak danext week, just ping
<VjetarSaSunca> Mmike: no frx
<Mmike> jelly: krecem!
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/CV8rtTGWwAAlxA_.jpg
<dodobas> Mmike: NE!
<dodobas> Mmike: ivoks i u istom prostoru... tofizicki nije moguce :)
<vileni> dodobas: stali su nekako :)
<Mmike> :P
<vileni> tu mi mirisi 155 gingerbread cookies
<vileni> a ja moram mandarine jesti
<Mmike> Smijesno
<Mmike> Ostavio sam sve mandarine i grejpove i sve u autu:)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: bar ce se fino ohladiti
<Vlado9A3CY> ahoj all :)
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-19
<tonil> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KTrgRYa2wbI
<datase> YouTube: Meet the 26-Year-Old Hacker Who Built a Self-Driving Car... in His Garage - 0:06:53 - 431707 views - 2980 likes / 44 dislikes
<tonil> vezano za ubuntu
<CrazyLemon> znaci svaki tesla video je takodjer vezan za ubuntu? :D
<tonil> momak je utrosio priblizno 1000 dolara na sve komponente
<tonil> impresivno
<tonil> dvi godine rada u garaži
<Vlado9A3CY> dobar dan :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> plac zavrsen
<SilverSpace> tonil: uh predobro 
<Vlado9A3CY> da SilverSpace, danas sam ujutro cak bio i na placu... kumice su sve na broju :)
<vileni> :q
#ubuntu-hr 2015-12-20
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/HTSvSNU
<Vlado9A3CY> dobro jutro :)
<vileni> kako su si ovi windowsi pametni
<vileni> stave wake timer ako imaju update, i onda stavim laptop u sleep, i ujutro me doceka upaljen poklopljen
<vileni> tako da se ekstra grije
<Vlado9A3CY> meni se cini da ti ne volis windowse :D
 * Vlado9A3CY bbl
<dodobas> y
<dodobas> obruT: https://wiki.postgresql.org/wiki/What's_new_in_PostgreSQL_9.5#ALTER_TABLE_..._SET_LOGGED_.2F_UNLOGGED
<dodobas> :)
<vileni> oukej http://www.supermicro.nl/gaming/index.cfm
<Mmike> jebo btrfs
 * Mmike ce i lxc turat na ext4 na mdraid0
<jelly> jos ces zfs trosit kad bude u distri
<SilverSpace> dan
<vileni> jelly: jesi probao ovo? http://www.virtuallyghetto.com/2015/08/new-html5-embedded-host-client-for-esxi.html
<jelly> jok
<vileni> cini se ok
<vileni> jedino sto ne mozes VMRC pokrenuti u linuxu
<jelly> eh, imam vsphere fat client, a za nesto upotrebljivo na webu cemo sacekati
<vileni> jelly: imas ga na nekom win stroju?
<vileni> meni je ovo ok za esxi6 ako ce raditi, posto za njega ne dolazi fat client afaik
<jelly> da
<dodobas> https://twitter.com/ThePoke/status/669074008839725056
<obruT> dodobas: znam za to.. medjutim, to ce prepisati cijelu tablicu kroz wall sto ce mi ubit pisanje live podataka
<obruT> dakle, generirat ce vece opterecenje na bazu nego sto bi imao da mi je tablica logged po defaultu
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-19
<dodobas> putar
<BotaniCar> obrut: de neku sliku, svega mu, ocu se i ja opet' zaljubit' , bar na dan 
<obrut> BotaniCar: jebiga, nisam fotkao :)
<BotaniCar> obrut: shvacam, kanal se logira :) Send titties to inbox :) 
<KristijanZic> Jel netko prihvaca vise prijevode za cro? Ja sam napravio tisucu prijevoda i vec godinu dana nisu landali jer nitko ni je aktivan da odobri, a ni da me primi u launchpad team.
<KristijanZic> *nije
<pav> prijevode za što točno KristijanZic ?
<pav> /ping ivoks, Mmike
<KristijanZic> za Ubuntu
<KristijanZic> pav: Prijevode za Ubuntu Core Apps
<pav> KristijanZic: pričekaj da ti se javi netko od gore pinganih, vjerojatno će znati više o tome
<pav> juto BotaniCar 
<KristijanZic> pav: uredu
<pav> rnda rnda Windows server 2016 :p
<SilverSpace> jutro
<SilverSpace> https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu/yakkety/+translations
<SilverSpace> bome ima toga 
<SilverSpace> od kad nema linka u aplikacijama ni ja nista ne ispravljam
<Mmike> pav, e?
<pav> jutro Mmike 
<pav> pita dečko neka Ubuntu specific pitanja
<pav> reci sad KristijanZic 
<pav> [09:17:47] <pav> prijevode za što točno KristijanZic ?
<pav> [09:18:37] <pav> /ping ivoks, Mmike
<pav> [09:20:16] <KristijanZic> za Ubuntu
<pav> [09:20:57] <KristijanZic> pav: Prijevode za Ubuntu Core Apps
<pav> [09:25:14] <pav> KristijanZic: pričekaj da ti se javi netko od gore pinganih, vjerojatno će znati više o tome
<pav> [09:25:42] <pav> juto BotaniCar 
<pav> [09:25:57] <KristijanZic> pav: uredu
<pav> eto Mmike 
<pav> Kaj? opet ne ide tramvaj preko Trga danas... pfff
<Mmike> em ti reconnect
<BotaniCar> jutro pav 
<SilverSpace> jebes zivot 
<SilverSpace> jucer saznao da mi najbolji frend ima jos tri do sest mjeseci zivota
<SilverSpace> a sve se kretalo prema najboljem
<BotaniCar> :( Podruzite se dok mozete, kaj ces. 
<SilverSpace> https://streamable.com/u5m8m
<SilverSpace> kaj im mesi napravi 
<ivoks> ?
<ivoks> KristijanZic: ako mi das link na neke od prijevoda, mogao bi baciti oko ovih dana
<ivoks> KristijanZic: pa ako su dobri, budem te ubacio u tim; ponekad je bolje ne imati prijevod nego imati los prijevod
<ivoks> a tocno je da smo po tom pitanju zakazali u zadnje vrijeme :/
<pav> SilverSpace: lažu doktori, često lažu
<SilverSpace> pav: nazalost u ovom slucaju ne 
<pav> SilverSpace: upoznao sam tatu od frendice s kojom sam išao u razred, 11 godina nakon što su mu doktori dali još 3-6 mjeseci života
<SilverSpace> kicmena mozdina je u pitanju 
<pav> mah
<pav> bijele kute - kasapini i robovi farmaceutske industrije. Bolje ne znaju
<SilverSpace> pav: rak pluca je jeben i siri se po citavom tijelu
<pav> 200 godina razvoja moderne medicine... ah. Ova kineska, samo 5000 godina razvoja, to ne može biti ništa što je ok
<pav> SilverSpace: ne sumnjam da je probao sve do sad. No, ako mu se ne ide s ovog svijeta, nek proba šta god želi
<SilverSpace> naravno
<ivoks> pav: kineska medicina nije nista drugo nego 'kineska narodna medicina'
<pav> SilverSpace: ulje od konoplje
<ivoks> kao sto postoji i nasa narodna medicina
<ivoks> jedno je medicina bazirana na pretpostavci, a drugi je medicina bazirana na cinjenicama
<pav> SilverSpace: ako ima para, onda ulje od prešane konoplje
<ivoks> nekad su ljudi konzumirali zivu jer su mislili kako to pomaze
<pav> aha ivoks 
<ivoks> a i heroin se nekada prodavao kao lijek
<pav> i onda treba 40 godina da kažu da nije točno nešto što su tvrdili 40 godina, baš je to ok
<SilverSpace> pav: godinu dana se vec bori sa time
<ivoks> pav: ucimo dok smo zivi
<pav> SilverSpace: ulje od prešane konoplje, THC, googlaj, čitaj, čudi se, i bit će ti jasno zašto je ilegalno
<SilverSpace> ah
<pav> ivoks: ma da? nek se uče na nekom drugom. Četrdeset godina su tupili o povezanosti plakova u krvnim žilama s unosom masnoća
<pav> sad odjednom - nije bitno (??!?)
<pav> ivoks: i heroin i mnogi drugi otpatci farmakološke industrije. Sa LSDom i MDMA su probali liječiti depresije.
<pav> 40 godina....
<pav> trebalo im je stoljeće da FDA prizna povezanost izlječenja raka i konzumacije marihuane
<pav> pa di ćeš koristit takvu medicinu? :)
<SilverSpace> http://www.makerbuino.com/
<BotaniCar> pav: nemamo bolju i osobno ne krivim medicinsko osoblje, sva sranja pocinju i zavrsavaju iznad njih , oni rade najboljekaj mogu po uputama koje su u tom trenu vrijedece. 
<pav> BotaniCar: ti si isto naivan...
<pav> to isto medicinsko "osoblje" doktori, sestre & stuff, prolaze psihiloške drilove da bi srali tebi
<pav> eto ti primjer: 1989, ležim na Rebru
<SilverSpace> eh da je thc toliko vrijedan frend bi davno bio izljecen
<pav> i priča mi lik krevet pored mene kako su ga doveli s Jordanovca bez tlaka i pulsa
<pav> jer su njegovoj ženi već tumačili rengentsku sliku kako je to eto "ova sjena koju vidite je rak koji je jako zahvatio pluća. Pripremite se sad, neće još dubgo"
<pav> a lik sluša sve s kreveta, ušlagiran lijekovima i nepokretan
<pav> i onda nekome, nekome od teekipe jebeno sine: "Što ako je srce? Što ako uopće nije rak?"
<pav> naravno da je bilo srce
<BotaniCar> Generaliziras i dajes anegdotalne primjere, nije lijepo. 
<pav> liječili su ga od "raka" neko duže vrijeme, dok im nije sinulo
<pav> ne generaliziram, navodim jedan primjer
<pav> kakvi imam naramak u rukavu
<BotaniCar> velim, anegdotalno. 
<pav> djevojčica, 17 godina
<pav> liječena godinama od EPIja
<ivoks> jedan primjer ne cini razliku
<pav> i nakon x godina - eh znate, ona osim EPI ima i hidricefalus
<BotaniCar> Zivim s medicinskom sestrom i imam lijecnike u obitelji, mogu ti prepricati kontra pricu na svaku tvoju, ali to nije indikator iceg. Indikator je da zivimo dulje i bolje.
<pav> pa jebemu
<ivoks> govorimo o milijunima koji su bolesni svake godine
<ivoks> to sto BotaniCar kaze
<BotaniCar> U svakoj struci imas debila, imas i PC servisa koji mijenjaju diskove jer se CPU grije .. 
<ivoks> nikad nismo dulje zivjeli nego sad
<ivoks> i nikad nismo duze radili nego sad
<pav> ivoks, mogu ti dati knjigu primjera, i to su naši doktori, koji nisi mačji kašalj
<ivoks> sto znaci da smo produktivniji nego li smo ikad prije bili
<ivoks> pav: znam i ja merecedese koji nisu vozili vise od 1000km, ali to ne cini mercedes losom markom
<ivoks> i najboljima se sranje zna desiti
<pav> pff... BotaniCar evo ti ivoks Tko sad generalizira?
<ivoks> jedini pokazatelj je generalno kretanje trendova
<pav> ivoks: koja je cijena toga?
<ivoks> pav: koja je cijena produzavanja zivota milijarde ljudi?
<pav> 80% Afrike zaraženo HIVom?
<BotaniCar> pav: moje generalizacije se daju potkubat statistikom. Na koncu gle sebe, imas daleko vise godina i jos mozes hodat' nego netko pred samo 200 godina. 
<ivoks> prije samo 100 godina 40godisnjaci su bili rijetki
<ivoks> pav: zivot u africi je bolji nego li prije 20 godina
<ivoks> i neusporedivo bolji nego li prije 50 godina
<pav> ma dajte najte vas dvojica... Selo u africi, prosjek starosti svih u plemenu - 13 godina. Znači i rađaju te djevojčice još
<ivoks> prosjek zivota u africi je danas koliko je bio u europi prije 100 godina
<ivoks> a to je oko 50 godina
<pav> ivoks: statistika je zajebna, ti jedeš meso, ja jedem kupus, u prosjeku jedemo sarmu obojica
<ivoks> pa nije to bas tako
<ivoks> prosjecni zivotni vijek ljudi koji zive u africi je 50 godina
<pav> je, još si mlad ivoks 
<ivoks> https://www.statista.com/statistics/274511/life-expectancy-in-africa/
<ivoks> evo, po regijama afrike
<pav> ivoks: čekaj malo da te dohvate "bolesti srednje dobi" pa da vidiš što je gatanje. Iz nalaza liječnika. Pojma nemaju
<ivoks> https://ourworldindata.org/life-expectancy/
<ivoks> 1925. prosjecni zivotni vijek u africi je bio 25 godina
<pav> Average life expectancy*
<pav> di je fusnota za zvjezdicu?
<ivoks> a svasta
<ivoks> https://ourworldindata.org/grapher/life-expectancy-globally-since-1770
<ivoks> evo, bez zvjezdica
<pav> ma da?
<pav> Data until 1990 are from: 
<pav> James C. Riley (2005) – Estimates of Regional and Global Life Expectancy,
<pav> "Estimates" :P
<pav> e moj ivoks 
<pav> tek od 2000 su realni podaci od WHO i World Bank
<pav> Black Tatoo
<ivoks> jasno ti je da ako cemo gledati od 2000. do 2015. i ekstrapoliramo to, da ce podaci biti jos vise porazavajuci za tvoju teoriju?
<pav> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ocutywtzv64
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Urban & 4 - Black Tattoo - official video :: Duration: 05:18 :: Views: 232,539 uploaded by phanatt :: 855 likes :: 14 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> svuda sam bija i sve san vidija...
<pav> A o Zemlji kao sve znaju LOL
<pav> i o nafti LOL
<pav> nova istraživanja kažu da nafta uopće nije organskog porijekla kako su nas učili...
<pav> pa ti vjeruj slijepo znanosti
<pav> op
* ivoks changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda&Ford | teorije zavjere, cryptovalute i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 16.10 / LTS:16.04
<pav> deop
<pav> ok, shvaćeno ivoks. Ali pucanj je u prazno. Nisu "teorije zavjere" već zadnja znanstvena istraživanja
<BotaniCar> pav: samo da se ogradim od svojih izjava gore: uprkos mojoj dubokoj vjeri u konvencionalnu meicinu i ja mislim da su i dalje vracevi jer je svaka druga struka koja postoji toliko dugo kao medicina do sad polucila vise rezultata. 
<BotaniCar> Prostitucija, na primjer :)
<pav> BotaniCar: :) Taj posao "dijagnostike" i gatanja iz nalaza pretraga može obaviti malo složeniji kopjutorski program. I nestaje potreba za štrebanjem gomile podataka na "faksu"
<pav> neš ti znanosti...
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: lol
<pav> Više progresa u razvoju društva je dalo indijansko napušavanje u šatoru i razgovor s duhovima predaka nego moderna medicina
<SilverSpace> a jesi blesav sto gradi :G
<SilverSpace> :G
<SilverSpace> :D
<SilverSpace> koju kitu udaram po G
<SilverSpace> ispadaju mi danas slova
<pav> Samo mi još fali razgovor o demokraciji kao pokretaču progresa i krug je potpun :)
<pav> za ovo sivo jutro taman
<SilverSpace> pav: pa nije valjda komunizam :)
<pav> ma koji komunizam LOL
<pav> to su ideje iz kojeg ono.. 19 stoljeća?
<SilverSpace> nema naprdka bez radnih akcija
<obrut> 
<pav> ili je ipak bio početak 20. stoljeća. Dakle vrlo napredne i progresivne ideje koje ne znaju da postoje računala uopće
<SilverSpace> obrut: si vidio http://www.makerbuino.com/
<pav> moja generacija je snovala da uopće nećemo morati raditi, da će, dok mi budemo stasali za posao sve raditi roboti
<pav> a ovi klinci, '92-'95 godište, ehehehe
<pav> to treba slušat i uživat
<pav> hm SilverSpace 2kB of RAM?
<obrut> SilverSpace: jesam, al nije mi napeto previse :)
<pav> ideme delat, treba nekaj i jesti danas
<BotaniCar> pav: stvari i idu u smjeru da nas ima 7 milijardi, a konkretnog psola ima za jednu :)
<BotaniCar> pav: jedino nikak da zazivi onaj bezuvijetni dohodak :( 
<pav> BotaniCar: bude zaživio, samo da se smisle veliki
<BotaniCar> pav: brijem da ne bu nish od toga dok se koja revolucija ne desi, dajBog da sam u krivu, jasno
<pav> BotaniCar: jesi kaj rndao pod vSphere?
<BotaniCar> pav: pred ~7 godina zadnje, nisam se puno igrao s vmwaretom jer sam se u to vrijeme opekao jedno 4x na hardversku podrsku pa mi je bilo skupo nastaviti igranje 
<BotaniCar> pav: dzelli bi treb'o biti up-to-date
<pav> a niš, thnx ko da jesi BotaniCar bum čekao da se jelly probudi popije kahvu :)
<pav> bojim se da ću, ako idem googlat, izgubit previše vremena na nebitno. A problem je konkretan.
<BotaniCar> Mmike: idemo na rum u Marticevu ? http://www.telegram.hr/zivot/prosli-tjedan-u-marticevoj-je-otvoren-mr-fogg-bar-ciji-je-vlasnik-ozbiljno-zaljubljen-u-jednu-posebnu-vrstu-sf-a/
<pav> BotaniCar: kajje to ? Opet neka ekipa iz Tolkien's Housea?
<BotaniCar> pav: nisam jos u Zagrebu bio u "steampunk" kaficu, a mmiketa konkretno zazivljem jer je frajer jedina osoba ikad koja se s Kube vratila i rekla da im je rum za kurac :)
<BotaniCar> pav: kaj se tice ekipe, pricat' cu kad obidjem tu shpajzu, ne bi me iznenadilo :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: khm... Probaj grog tamo pa javi kakav je
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ak imaju pivo, moze
<Mmike> nisam odsevljen rumom
<Mmike> pav, jebiga, sorry - zvao si neki dan, al' nisam nikak mogao i poslije zaboravio :/
<pav> nema veze Mmike 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: nisam ni ja nadimljenim viskacem pa akuajaram tejst tebi za ljubav :) 
<pav> sad sam u poslu do jaja jedno mjesec dana
<BotaniCar> pav: grog! Sjajna ideja ! 
<pav> ;)
<pav> ak je prava ekipa to slagala, trebali bi imat... Mmike ti uzmi neku kavu s rumom :P
<Mmike> BotaniCar, naravno da cu probat :)
<Mmike> al' sam probao rumove razne 101 put, i nje :)
<Mmike> al' moguce da to ko susi
<Mmike> nisam nikad jeo dobar susi
<Mmike> dok nisam probao binimoto
<Mmike> i onda dosao na maltu i odusevio se susijem tamo u nekom restacu
<BotaniCar> sushi-motaj-pushi ? 
<Mmike> ili vodka!
<Mmike> uvijek mi je to bilo onak, aaaaajde, za u juice, za napit se na klupici prije likovnog
<Mmike> e, onda sam pred jedno pol godine probao beluga vodku
<Mmike> svijet za sebe
<BotaniCar> vodke su redom uzas, samo je jednom Pajo donio neku precijenjenu Blugu za koju se ispostavilo da nije precijenjena 
<BotaniCar> nda,to ^^
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> :)
<BotaniCar> vodka i https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cv6tuzHUuuk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: The Bangles - Walk Like an Egyptian :: Duration: 03:23 :: Views: 18,323,756 uploaded by TheBanglesVEVO :: 75,929 likes :: 2,320 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<pav> hm, pijandure.. Jack Daniel's mi je na stolu pored laptopa ;)
<Mmike> pav, mi ti nismo neki od burbona
<pav> Mmike: ?
<Mmike> jack danijels je americki drek - burbon
<jelly> koji bi onda burbon trebalo uzeti
<Mmike> jelly, jack daniels je meni jedan od rijetkih koje mogu piti :)
<Mmike> al' to, ono, za silu. Skocki viskiji su ono sto mene veseli.
<Mmike> Ne kuzim se u burbone, ne volim.
<jelly> a kad bi htio bas uzeti neki pravi burbon za testiranje?
<pav> Mmike: možda zato što nije Kentucky bourbon već bolja roba
<pav> jutro jelly 
<Mmike> jelly, pojma :/
<BotaniCar> Meni su svi burboni redom fini, kao i vecina konjaka. A viskace pijem za drustvo :) 
<Mmike> jelly, mogu ti o viskijima, skotskim, pricati, al' ovo ostalo ne poznam bas
 * jelly gledao neki dokumentarac o viskijima pa se pravi pametan kak je burbon zapravo izvor
<Mmike> BotaniCar, j&B ti je fin?!
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da nije, mislim da su irci prvi viski napravili, odnjeli u ameriku, i onda skoti ukrali to i doveli do savrsenstva
<pav> Mmike: koji škotski ? meni je Johnie Walker čisti špirit, zagorskarakija je bolja od toga
<Mmike> pav, je, je. i ballantines isto
<jelly> Mmike: al sad svi uvoze stare bacve od burbona u irksu i skotsku 
<pav> balić ajde-de
<Mmike> to k'o da si me pitao 'kaj koja piva, meni zuja smece'
<Mmike> naravno da je smece :)
<Mmike> jelly, yup, i od engleskog brendija isto :)
<jelly> Mmike: i sherryja, neki 
<Mmike> kad pise 'cherry cask' onda znas da je to brendi :)
<jelly> aha
<Mmike> tj, da je bacva od brendija
<jelly> onda sam krivo skuzio
<pav> apropos Kentucky-Tennessee(Jack Daniels) :) https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kentucky%E2%80%93Tennessee_rivalry
<datase> ^ The Kentucky–Tennessee rivalry is a college sports rivalry between the University of Kentucky Wildcats and the University of Tennessee Volunteers. The rivalry between these two Southeastern Conference schools, located about 173 miles...
<Mmike> pav, balic je jednak spirit k'o johnyje, cak i gori
<BotaniCar> Mmike: koji j&b ? Ono njihovo jeftilen smece s zutom etiketom ni nije burbon, a odlezale boce prodaju kao viski AFAIR
<Mmike> pav, ak osh probat jeftin a nelos viski imas Tullamore D.E.W, isrki viski, skroz ok. Imas i Monkey Shoulder, skocki viski, skroz ok.
<Mmike> A cijenom ti je k'o balic, crveni johnie.
<pav> Mmike: kad hoću provjereni jeftilen uzmem Canadian's Club
<jelly> uglavnom, glede dnevnih piva, pri samoborskom kolodvoru je bilo Osjecko po 10kn, 4.5% al strasno pitko 
<Mmike> Ak osh probat fini single malt, imas Highland Park, Glenmorangie, Glenlivet, al' tu ti flasa kosta od 280 kuna na gore
<pav> 10 € boca i uživaj
<Mmike> canadian's club je isto govno
<Mmike> nemas kaj uzivat u tome
<pav> eh sad malt...
<Mmike> malt = slad
<Mmike> svi viskiji se rade od psenicnog slada
<Mmike> ili, ako si u americi, od kukuruznog, ili razenog (zato se i zovu burboni i zato jesu odvratni :D )
<pav> mislim Mmike .. JD se ne prodaje kao bourbon
<Mmike> pav, inace, my favorites su 'Islay single malts', redovno su svi 'dimljeni', vise ili manje: Lagavulin na prvom mjestu, pa Bowmore, Laprhoig, Talisker, i ini
<pav> već kao Tennessee whiskey
<Mmike> tennessee whiskey je vrsta burbona
<pav> opa
<pav> ma da?
<Mmike> a J&B je skocko govno :)
<pav> kao svi aamerički whiskeyi su zapravo bourbon?
<pav> dajte-najte..
<Mmike> u biti, da
<pav> ma da
<pav> sve si ih probao Mmike ? :p
<Mmike> pa, ne :)
<Mmike> al' sam ih probao podosta
<pav> thats my point!
<Mmike> <- voli pit :)
 * BotaniCar isto 
<pav> "podosta" američkih whiskeya su bourboni then
<BotaniCar> pav: zakaj mmiketu pustas da ti definira kaj je kaj :) Odes na J&D stranicu i lijepo pise kaj prodaju :) A on neka ih krsti kako mu drago :)
<Mmike> ma, svi su
<Mmike> J&D nije burbon :)
<BotaniCar> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Cover_your_ass 
<datase> ^ Cover your ass or C.Y.A. describes activity, usually in a work-related or bureaucratic context, done by an individual to protect himself or herself from possible subsequent criticism, legal penalties or other repercussions. In one...
<pav> viš, ja sam mislio da sam previše posenililo s godinama..
<Mmike> kak sam konjav - pa testdisk hoce napravit image od particije :)
<BotaniCar> datase: i love you hun
<pav> kad ono!   
<pav> 	  
<pav>  
<pav>   
<pav> 	Josip Rodin
<pav> IT infrastructure consultant
<pav>   
<pav>   
<pav> Dobar dan,
<jelly> alo
<pav> Nazalost ne mogu se sjetiti gdje smo se upoznali...?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, igustin je stavljao softver zsa backup
<pav> Hvala,
<Mmike> pav?
<pav> Josip Rodin
<pav>   
<BotaniCar> PASTEBIN THAT SHEIT
<pav>   
<pav> 	View Invite
<pav>   
<Mmike> moron
<pav> 	  
<pav> 	  
<pav> 	Reply
<pav>   
<pav>   
<pav> uh sorry
<pav> krivi prozor :)
<jelly> sad je gotovo
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> chanrservr ne postoji :D
<pav> oh
<jelly> postoji samo je skriven
<BotaniCar> Mmike: kaj nije pitanje bilo koji softver ? 
<jelly> Mmike: stavi si chanserv.py
<Mmike> jelly, ugl, next time mandarine u oliver tvistu, tamo imaju skroz dobrih softvera
<Mmike> erm
<Mmike> viskija :))))))))))))))
<BotaniCar> HAHAHAHAHAH
<Mmike> svasta :D :D
<pav> dakle htjedoh kasti... jRodin me zaboravio ,(
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ad, al' za recovery/undelete
<Mmike> ugl, BotaniCar, testdisk ima za windoze
<Mmike> pa s time sad radim image
<pav> Mmike: ti bi ga trebao znati
<BotaniCar> Mmike: dakle, testdisk zna raditi s whole-disc-encrypted diskovima ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ili ga moram prvo negdje mountat' 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, al' kad bootnes windoze, onda si vec dekriptirao
<jelly> nema joy vremena pamtit sve i svakog? :-)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ja sam onda ocito krivo shvatio sukus tvog problema. Bitno da imas rjesenje :) 
<pav> jelly: nije tech-support već samo info. Kaj je normalno da vSphere pljune cijelu virtualku u swap čim ju podigne? Imam takav slučaj i baš se čudim
<jelly> Mmike: https://github.com/jellytoo/chanserv.py
<SilverSpace> zima vani
<jelly> pav: pojma nemam, di se vidi dal je u swapu?
<pav> jelly: pljune u datastore 8GB
<jelly> mislis, _napravi_ swap file? to je ok
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zasto si uslagiran
<SilverSpace> :)
<pav> jelly: da, ali odmah za sav RAM ?
<jelly> pav: pa, ne zelis da ga tek krene raditi u trenutku kad mu zatreba
<pav> hm da. U pravu si jelly 
<pav> no ako to ne želim? Ima neki switch?
<jelly> pojma
<pav> tnx
<pav> jelly: brijem da ne bi pljunuo da mu stavim da alocira sve za virtualku a ne radi to dinamički
<jelly> ne znam je li to i neki logicki backend za vMotion
<BotaniCar> pav: imas neki racional iza toga da to ne bi htio ? Nema mi smisla da u multi-VM okruzenju nesto kriticno kao memorijski image radi u zadnji cas, kaj ako N virtualki to zatreba u tom trenutku, stanu u red ? 
<pav> hm da. vMotion mi je još na to-do listi za proučit
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 28°F / -2°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Variable, 1mph / 2kph; Updated: 13 mins, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Monday: Partly cloudy; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 24°F / -4°C | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 35°F / 2°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 36°F / 2°C; Low of 21°F / -6°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<pav> BotaniCar: imam dosta rama
<jelly> vmotion je najbolji feature 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, pa, enkriptirane su particije. ak zbootam linux, i napravim image particije, skopirao sam enkriptiranu particiju
<Mmike> a ak zbootam windoze onda imam on the fly dekriptiranje
<Mmike> i sad kopiram particiju, iz windoza :)
<BotaniCar> pav: to je tvoj partikularni usecase, vjerojatno su platformu planirali i za underprovisioned okoline 
<SilverSpace> hm pa i nije tak hladno no meni je jako zima 
<pav> BotaniCar: i nije mi neka fora da mi čačka po RAID polju kad se digne
<SilverSpace> jel to pred smrt?
<ivoks> zna netko di se mogu nabaviti sarafi za ormare i matice i tako to
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: nemres umrijet, jos imas kredita. 
<ivoks> serverske ormare
<pav> SilverSpace: pred smrt ti je toplo, bez jebe
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> ivoks, tijo sam ti bauhaus preporucit :)
<Mmike> prije neg kaj sam drugu recenicu procitao
<Mmike> jelly, to je tvoj profil? Jellytoo?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: asbis, oni retalovi partneri iznad svetog duga ?
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: onda jos malo 20 mjwswci 
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ha?
 * BotaniCar umre od smijeha kad je skuzio "sveti Dug" :) 
<Mmike> svetu dug
<pav> SilverSpace: kad se actually počneš smrzavat od pothlađivanja onda ti postane toplo
<Mmike> kaj je to ono kaj nam je papa duzan? :D
<Mmike> SilverSpace, zakaj brijes da sam uslagiran?
<BotaniCar> ivoks: iznad svetog duga je recro ili tko vec, retalovi su partneri i imali su svojedobno potrosni materijal. 
<Mmike> i, zakaj nisam :(
<ivoks> futura it
<ivoks> http://www.futura-it.hr/katalog/gotova-racunala/serveri/oprema-za-ormare/nvt-700906000/
<SilverSpace> Mmike: mislim ulogiran @ :)
<Mmike> idem  u birtiju
<Mmike> cistacica me protjerala
<SilverSpace> odi 
<SilverSpace> jebi ga kad si daleko od mene :)
<pav> Mmike: SilverSpace možda misli da si na supstancama  zato što miješaš software i whiskey u izričaju LOL
<BotaniCar> Ho! za drug dijete cu dobit' 3600KN, u 4 rate, kroz dvije godine :) Dodje mi da si ih 30 napravim, idem zvat' zenu da ju pitam kaj misli o tome :) 
<pav> BotaniCar: super ti je to. Napraviš ih recimo 40, onda dođe SDP na vlast i ukinu zakon :D
<BotaniCar> ne o pravljenju jos djece, nisam lud da to sad pitam :D
<BotaniCar> pav: s 40 sinova srusim vladu ako to naprave :) 
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jebga da dobijes odjednom sve bi zapio 
<BotaniCar> Ili odem i osvojim si Sloveniju :)
<SilverSpace> ovak nemozes se ni napit od rate
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ovak bum pil na dug pa cu vracati kad cu imati :) </prosjecni_kladionicar>
<SilverSpace> di se to pije na dug :)
<BotaniCar> http://ipv6tree.bitnet.be/
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: umalo nigdje vishe :) https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t34.0-12/15645036_10209754833120474_835276999_n.jpg?oh=16ed3dbf6789989e82863b71653ccda4&oe=585A67AD
<BotaniCar> "kod nesretnika" :) 
<ivoks> razbio sam auto jutros :/
<BotaniCar> nadam se samo svoj, si dobro ? 
<ivoks> ma svoj
<ivoks> i svoju ogradu
<ivoks> prepolovio betonski stupic
<BotaniCar> Ti bas ne biras sredstva da se motiviras na kupnju tog Audija :) 
<ivoks> prevarila me poledica
<ivoks> auto nije jako ostecen
<ivoks> al ono, to svakako necu popravljati sad :)
<ivoks> bacit cu ga u smece
<BotaniCar> meni su neki dan opet zguzvali prag na parkingu jenog shoping centra. Brijem da sam do sad 50kkn dao na limara radi hit'n'run pedera s parkinga
<BotaniCar> Ima tko, kad vec pricamo, pouzdanog limara u blizini Sesveta ? 
<jelly> BotaniCar: 180° kameru kupit i snimat zadnjih 2 sata :-|
<BotaniCar> ivoks: prodaj ga, manje ti je gnjavaze s kupcem nego birokracija za deponizaciju auta
<KristijanZic> ivoks: nadam se da ce to u skoro vrijeme :), a trebalo bi razmisljat polako i o tome da se prevede sve sto treba za Unity8. Steta za auto :/
<ivoks> BotaniCar: ma to, za soma eura
<ivoks> KristijanZic: posalji mi link na neki od svojih prijevoda
<ivoks> pa cu to pogledati, mozda cak i danas
<BotaniCar> jelly: to sam si rekao zadnji put kad sam morao limaru i nikak provest' .. 
<ivoks> tj., link na aplikaciju koju si prevodio
<ivoks> i, vip kupio metronet
<ivoks> sad cu sve spojiti kod vipa :)
<ivoks> interspar kupio billu
<ivoks> svasta nesto u petak :D
<vileni> ivoks: bacit ces stupic ili auto?
<ivoks> auto
<ivoks> stupic cu zabetonirati
<BotaniCar> vileni: :) :) :) :) 
<vileni> pa nemoj auto ako jos vozi, dam ti ja par kuna za njega :)
<KristijanZic> ivoks: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-terminal-app
<BotaniCar> par = soma eura, ako citas gore vileni :)
<vileni> bas kupujem mali gradski auto
<ivoks> moj nije mali
<BotaniCar> vileni: i mondeo se uklapa ? :D
<vileni> pa i soma eura bi proslo ako je ok
<vileni> :D
<ivoks> dam ti ga za soma i pol eura
<BotaniCar> da da , ok je , prepolovio stupic i super je :) 
<ivoks> morat ces limaru doduse :D
<vileni> neznam sto bi zena mislila o 2 auta iste klase
<vileni> ivoks: koliko se razbio?
<ivoks> ma vise je oguljen nego ista
<BotaniCar> vileni: nema kaj misliti, inputiraj ju da ju vrednujes koliko i sebe, stoga jednaka klasa ! 
<ivoks> nije nis puklo, koliko sam vidio
<ivoks> zurilo mi se u ured, pa nisam gledao detaljno
<KristijanZic> ivoks: https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app
<ivoks> KristijanZic: Komandne tipke
<ivoks> hm...
<ivoks> Naredbene tipke
<ivoks> ne znam
<Mmike> svi mi zele termo-ventile uvalit :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mene je opcinilo kako ljudi ne uvidjaju problem iako si ga raspisao 14x :) 
<ivoks> Layouts nisu teme, vec..
<ivoks> eh, ode
<vileni> ivoks: imas servisnu knjizicu? :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar: zato kaj imaju termo-ventile!
<ivoks> vileni: ne bas
<hbogner> morat cu i ja mjenjati auto
<ivoks> vileni: ali je servisiran samo kod ovlastenih
<vileni> ivoks: a racune?
<ivoks> Show Keyboard Button
<ivoks>  Prikaži tipku tipkovnice 
<ivoks> hm
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ili zato kaj nemaju decu ( felix je bio fantastican s "pa otvori vrata" :) )
<ivoks> vileni: racune? pa imam, sve je to r1 :)
<hbogner> u petak sam stao na autoputu, jurio za zg, a auto stao, najvjerojatnije nesto oko dovoda goriva
<vileni> ivoks: pa to je super, ako imas sve racune od ovlastenog, bolje nego servisna :)
<vileni> hbogner: imam ti ja toyotu povoljno :D
<jelly> huh
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-EqpNbtjjqU
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Jean Michel Jarre - The Brand New Oxygen 3 :: Duration: 01:19:47 :: Views: 57,870 uploaded by Slovak Videos :: 756 likes :: 29 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> meni auto leti od kad sam stavio mazdine svjecice :)
<Mmike> jelly++ for the music!
<BotaniCar> jelly: what a find ! 
<jelly> Mmike: kaj vec si ga cuo?
<Mmike> vileni: imas ti neki dyndns autoupdater za svoj linksys?
<Mmike> jelly: pa
<Mmike> aha
<jelly> izaslo ovaj mjesec
<Mmike> brand new?
<Mmike> nisam!
<Mmike> deda stvara :)
<vileni> Mmike: moj linksys? svi moji linksysi su u kutiji gdje im je i mjesto :)
<jelly> da
<Mmike> vileni: ma za svoj mikrotig :)
<Mmike> MIGROTHUG! :D
<vileni> za mikrotik sam imao nesto
<vileni> sad vise neznam
<Mmike> naime, otisao sam, a dyndns updateirao nisam
<vileni> skriptu za onaj freedns
<BotaniCar> Mmike: zato si ja uvijek ostavimjedan ne-bouncan irc spojen od doma :)
<vileni> ja imam openvpn koji mi se spaja van
<hbogner> vileni, kaj ti bi uzeo od ivoksa mondeo, a meni uvalio svoj stari :P
<vileni> hbogner: pa skoro pa je noviji :)
<Mmike> vileni: i to nije losa ideja
<ivoks> OK - Uredu
<ivoks> nije to dobro Kristijane
<vileni> ja sam ionako htio hondu fr-v
<Mmike> Uredu, uredu, lijepo mi je raditi iz tebe! :)
<jelly> hahah
<jelly> > Ako nekome trebaju upute za podešavanje VPNa on se nalazi na:  https://intwww.zg.[adresa koja je dostupna samo u vpn-u]
<Mmike> za praznike moram slozit dyndns, slozit vpn prema doma, slozit vpn na hecneru, prebacit mailserver, upgradeirat sve strojeve na xenial (laptopi i desktop), bas imam posla :)
<Mmike> jelly: lol :D
<jelly> Mmike: di imas domene?  moj registrar ima dyndns
<BotaniCar> Mmike: je, a tko ce kolace pomoc pec, pracca stavit u rol, drva nacijepat i sve ostalo, zenica ? 
<Mmike> BotaniCar: srecom, nismo doma optereceni tim pizdarijama
<Mmike> radit cemo bor i kitit ga
<aresminos> ivox: hej, evo me sa drugog irc (KristijanZic)
<Mmike> i dete dobilo mega-super-ogromni lego hidroavion, pa cemo i to
<ivoks> create ne moze biti stvori
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ali, kolaci i prasac! Osim ako ti to netko bu dofural :) 
<ivoks> vec izradi
<ivoks> mi ne stvaramo
<Mmike> BotaniCar: prasac me ne veseli nit malo - to je jedino dobro s raznja
<Mmike> a kolaci, vec bude nekud :D
<BotaniCar> :) 
<vileni> kod mojih vjerojatno bude razanj
<Mmike> jelly: na godadyju, al' nevezano uz ovo moje gore
<ivoks> queue list ne moze biti isto kao i playlist ccc
<ivoks> 'oznaci', pa onda 'ponisti odabir'
<ivoks> nije konzistentno
<ivoks> 'odaberi' i 'ponisti odabir' je bolje
<ivoks> al njega nema
<jelly> Mmike: godaddy ima svakakvih fichura, brijem da se isplati pogledat dal imaju API za besplatni dinamicki dns
<vileni> Mmike: sta nemas svoje dns servere?
<Mmike> jelly: ma, afraid.org to radi ok, bed je auto-update :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa i oni imaju auto-update
<Mmike> vileni: imam, zakaj?
<jelly> pa lupaj on boot i cron job, kaj
<Mmike> vileni: tko ima?
<vileni> Mmike: afraid
<Mmike> vileni: da, al' nema moj mikrotik :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ima skripte pobogu :)
<Mmike> jelly: to sam maknuo (cron curl) zato kaj tom nije mjesto na mom stroju :)
<vileni> mozes i na servercic doma staviti, tak svejedno
<Mmike> ne, mora bit na ruteru :)
<Mmike> servercic se gasi nekad
<vileni> ja vise nemam pojma sta meni apdejta
<aresminos> ivox: moras otvoriti app vidjeti, gledam da je prijevod lako shvatljiv vise nego sto pazim na jezicno cistunstvo cemu vidim da se tu tezi vise puta
<Mmike> al' bi bilo zgodno sloti svoj stroj doma na lokalni-kompjuter.splivalo.hr :D
<vileni> Mmike: jesi probao ovako nesto? https://blog.dbrgn.ch/2016/7/23/afraid_org_dyndns_mikrotik/
<pav> vileni: oćeš moj twingo? :)
<vileni> pav: jel ima servo i klimu?
<pav> nema, nema :)
<vileni> e jebiga :)
<BotaniCar> aresminos: kao korisnik ti mogu reci da meni nekonzistentan prijevod bude veci problem nego kad prijevoda nema 
<ivoks> previse typoa
<vileni> inace je twingo u izboru, ali mora imati to dvoje
<ivoks> sigh
<Mmike> vileni: jebeno :)
<pav> Mmike: možda router zna pričat s dyndnsom ili no-ip
<Mmike> vileni: inace, to sam i imao pa sam maknuo jer mi bilo bed da roka svakih 5 minuta, mislio sam dodati da zalogira sebi IP adresu pa da ju stalno provjerava
<jelly> BotaniCar: "preveo i prilagodio"
<pav> ovaj moj od t-coma može
<Mmike> pa ak je razlicita, onda da curlne
<Mmike> pav: mikrotik
<vileni> Mmike: zasto ti je bed svakih 5min?
<pav> Mmike: ? optika?
<pav> ili dsl?
<Mmike> vileni: pa, kao, da me dyndns ne odjebe :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa valjda pise koliko cesto smijes
<Mmike> pav: svejedno, Mikrotikov RouterOS
<Mmike> pav: ne koristim ruter od providera
<Mmike> vileni: a nisam nasao :D
<vileni> a s druge strane stavis 15min, ionako ti treba toliko da narucis gemist :P
<jelly> Mmike: dizes pppoe na optici?
<Mmike> jelly: digo pppoe na optici
<jelly> najs
<pav> Mmike: dunno, moj ruter od providera ima padajući menu s odabirom providera za dinamički dns.
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne volontiram, ako me ohrabrujes na "prilagodio" 
<Mmike> vileni: ma, slozit cu ovo sa 'pamti ip adresu', jedino kaj je RouterOS skriptiranje gore od haskela
<jelly> kaj fali haskellu
<Mmike> pav: jel' ima affraid,org?
<Mmike> jelly: ne znam ga :D
<jelly> nismo naucili razmisljat funkcionalno? :-)
<pav> Mmike: baš želim da mi se kućna makina odaziva na afraid.org :p
<pav> Mmike: ima no-ip payed veriziju i staviš svoju domenu
<vileni> Mmike: mislis na ovo? :) http://forum.mikrotik.com/viewtopic.php?p=444181#p444181
<Mmike> pav: ne vidim kako je to povezano s mojm problemom :D
<vileni> sa afraid faq-a
<Mmike> jelly: jesmo, lambda se u pitonu k'oristi k'o dobar dan - pisem generatore iteratora samo tako :)
<pav> Mmike: ok, teško mi je sve pratit i još raditi istovremeno. Što, šta je affraid, org?
<Mmike> pav: isto k'o dyndns ili no-ip :)
<pav> ne trošim te žene :p
<pav> samo no-ip
<pav> i do sad nije bilo routera koji to ne podržava
<pav> jedino što nisam imao vremena složit je portworward na ovom mom routeru kak spada
<aresminos> ivoks: znaci da niti jedan prijevod nece biti prihvacen? Kod naminga default aplikacija tipa Music App, goce li se zadrzavat isto ime pa pustit na eng u hr prijevodima ili da se prevodi kao Glazba Aplikacija ili nesto slicno?
<vileni> imas routere, i imas mikrotik
<vileni> jedino sto je ponekad prihvatljiva alternativa je openwrt
<ivoks> aresminos: prihvacena je hrpa prijedloga, ako govorimo o ovome sto je Kristijan pisao
<ivoks> ali postoje nedosljednosti
<Mmike> aresminos JE kristijan :D
<ivoks> ok
<aresminos> ma ja sam Kristijan lol
<ivoks> dakle, postoje greske, tipa ije i je
<ivoks> postoje typoi
<ivoks> ali vise me muci nedosljednost
<ivoks> ili je Ubuntu Music ili je Ubuntu Glazba (preferiram ovo drugo)
<ivoks> queue je red cekanja
<ivoks> a playlist je red izvođenja
<ivoks> ne mogu oboje biti red reprodukcije
<ivoks> reprodukcija je dosta nezgodan izraz
<ivoks> import - uvezi
<ivoks> export - izvezi
<ivoks> racunalo se obraca korisniku u prvom licu
<ivoks> Molim, obrisite nesto
<ivoks> a ne Molimo, obrisite nesto
<aresminos> ivoks: koji ti je nick na launchpadu? Stavi New Suggestion na sve sto sam krivo pa cu ja proc da vidim kako sam trebao.
<ivoks> ivoks
<ivoks> https://translations.launchpad.net/music-app/refactor/+pots/com.ubuntu.music/hr/+translate
<ivoks> mozes vidjeti i moje i svoje, pa usporedi
<ivoks> evo, naci cu par primjera
<aresminos> Odlicno, jer dosta puta tu se dvoumim pa obicno pogledam kako su stvari na Androidu rijesene
<ivoks> ah, ne vide se tvoji prijedlozi tamo gdje nisu bili prihvaceni
<ivoks> that sucks...
<ivoks> imao si negdje 'oznaci', pa 'ponisti odabir'
<ivoks> to je isto nekonzistentno
<ivoks> bilo bi bolje koristiti odabir svuda
<ivoks> 'odaberi' 'ponisti odabir'
<ivoks> track je negdje pjesma, a negdje zapis
<ivoks> cak mi se svidja izraz zapis
<ivoks> jer zapis moze biti i video i audio
<ivoks> i ne mora nuzno biti pjesma, moze biti audio knjiga il nesto
<Mmike> pod CD svakako stavi - nosac zvuka!
<Mmike> :D
<ivoks> CD je CD
<ivoks> ili KD :)
<aresminos> e da, u koju krajnost se treba ic, tipa taj nosac zvuka? Ili otvrdje i omeksje za hardware i software itd
<ivoks> imas primjere kako je prevedeno na drugim mjestima
<aresminos> true
<ivoks> mi smo pisali hardver i softver
<ivoks> nismo koristili otvrdje
<ivoks> mene to asocira na nesto drugo
<ivoks> onda...
<ivoks> naredbe u tipkama
<ivoks> to mora biti neutralno, odnosno u prvom licu
<ivoks> dakle
<Mmike> vileni: da, al' ova zadnja skroz
<ivoks> 'Pokreni' a ne 'Pokrenite'
<Mmike> al' i ta je usrano komplicirana bezveze
<ivoks> Welcome to Music
<ivoks>  Dobrodošli u Glazbu 
<ivoks> onda ovo:
<ivoks> Enjoy your favorite music with Ubuntu's Music App. Take a short tour on how to get started or press skip to start listening now.
<ivoks> ne moze biti:
<ivoks>  Uživajte u svojoj omiljenoj glazbi sa Ubuntu Music aplikacijom. Prođite kratki vodić kako bi započeli ili pritisnite preskoči da započnete slušanje odmah. 
<aresminos> ivoks: dao sam drugi prijevod za to xd
<ivoks> pa opet je Ubuntu Music
<ivoks> ako smo ga preveli kao Glazbu, onda je Glazba svuda
<ivoks> download je preuzimanje, ne skidanje
<ivoks> skidanje je svakako bolje od dounlodanje
<ivoks> ali opet nije bas nes :)
<aresminos> da, to je ono prije pitanje sto sam ti postavio. Treba li prevoditi ime aplikacije?
<ivoks> da
<ivoks> npr
<ivoks> ti si stefica koja ne prica eng.
<ivoks> kako ces u ubuntuu skenirati?
<ivoks> u app search ces upisati 'sken' ili tako nes
<ivoks> ili ako trebas kalkulator
<ivoks> neces traziti calc, vec kalk
<ivoks> isto i sa glazbom
<aresminos> da, to onda za generic appove
<ivoks> tako je
<ivoks> libreoffice ostaje libreoffice
<ivoks> ali ovo 'ubuntu scan' ubuntu music, ubuntu calculator i sl, to prevedi
<aresminos> oke
<ivoks> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/KakoPrevoditi
<Mmike> gnj
<ivoks> aresminos: pogledao sam dvije aplikacije, pa bi te sad molio da odaberes jednu aplikaciju koju si vec preveo, pregledas sve prijevode i sugeriras promjene, ako zelis
<ivoks> aresminos: pa cemo onda to pogledati
<ivoks> pa jos jednu i ako obje budu ok, dobijes ovlasti
<ivoks> ok?
<ivoks> ignoriraj term i glazbu, to je vise-manje gotovo
<aresminos> da, naravno.
<aresminos> samo da ne zaboravim. Znas sto fali na smjernicama za prevodjenje. jedna baza ili tablica sa common terms npr kako prevest cancel? Kao otkazati ili kao ponistiti ili ovisi do konteksta u kojem se koristi, ako da onda primjeri itd. Jer vidim dosta razlicitih prijevoda i onda nez sto je zapravo dobar prijevod.
<BotaniCar> "nez", ha ? :) 
<aresminos> fak, kako prevesti online?
<BotaniCar> Spojen ? Na mreži ? 
<aresminos> ovo je string: Add online Calendar
<SilverSpace> http://www.ubuntu-hr.org/wiki/Kategorija:Izrazi
<SilverSpace> aresminos: mislis na ovo
<aresminos> da, bas na to
<BotaniCar> Online Calendar ne bi bilo kontekstualno smislenije prevesti kao "Mrežni kalendar" nego "povezani kalendar" ? 
<aresminos> Po tome bi prijevod bio: Dodaj povezani kalendar. Hm
<Mmike> on-lajn Kalendar
<Mmike> (nemoj to, salim se!)
<aresminos> haha, ja nekako mislim da to cak i najveci rvatine zovu jednostavno "online kalendar"?
<Mmike> naravno
<Mmike> al' 
<BotaniCar> "najvece rvatine" ne koriste onlajn kalendare, ne treba ti to za kladionicu :) 
<jelly> povezani?
<Mmike> moze biti Invernet Kalendar
<Mmike> Internet Kalendar
<jelly> dijeljeni?
<Mmike> povezani Kalendar je vise kao 'related calendar' ili 'connected' 
<Mmike> to bi bio 'shared'
<Mmike> 'mrezni kalendar'
<jelly> ok, a kaj je onda povezani
<Mmike> connected calendar
<Mmike> tipa, ti i ja se povezemo
<aresminos> hm, Internet kalendar nije lose
<Mmike> pa imamo povezani kalendar
<jelly> po cemu je to drukcije od shareanog 
<BotaniCar> aresminos: moj online calendar moze biti na intranetu, a ne internetu.
<Mmike> jelly: shareano je dijeljeno
<Mmike> shareani bi bio recimo od firme, di svi imaju uvid u sve
<Mmike> pa je 'shareano'
<Mmike> povezano != shareano
<Mmike> online NIKAKO nije 'povezano'
<Mmike> 'povezi se na internet' kao 'get on-line' je potpuno tulav prijevod
<aresminos> brb
<jelly> Mmike: koja je razlika ak firma sharea sa mnom i ak Mmike sharea?
<Mmike> kajjaznam
<Mmike> al firma dijeli
<Mmike> a ja se povezujem
<jelly> ne vidim semanticku razliku
<Mmike> zato kaj si zatupljen s engleskim izrazima. pitaj nonu sto joj ima vise smisla.
<Mmike> mislim, i meni je bed
<Mmike> i uopce, kaj kurac svi ne nauce engleski! :)
<BotaniCar> Mmike: mislis esperanto
<BotaniCar> Govorim ga kao da sam tamo zivio :) 
<ivoks> mrezni kalendar
<BotaniCar> Picam s frendom, veli da bi on stavio mrezni, jer poentira da nije single-device-only
<BotaniCar> *pricam
<ivoks> pa nis drugo nema smisla
<ivoks> on-line je isto vrlo glup prijevod na engleskom
<Mmike> I'll allow it.
<ivoks> na zici
<ivoks> mrezni je miljama kvalitetniji
<ivoks> a dijeljeni bas i nije tocan
<ivoks> jer ne mora biti dijeljen
<Mmike> dijeljeni je 'shared calendar'
<ivoks> da
<Mmike> al' to nije ono sto se tu trazi
 * Mmike seconds 'mrezni Kalendar'
<ivoks> povezani znaci da je povezan
<ivoks> postoji veza izmedju njega i neceg neodredjenog
<ivoks> ja bi prije povezanog stavio 'vanjski kalendar'
<ivoks> il tak nes
<ivoks> ali mrezni je najbolji izraz u ovom slucaju
<ivoks> Mmike: ides ti u ZA?
<jelly> ajme
<jelly> > Zečica Iva Hoplić, u povijesti je prva policajka koja stupa na dužnost i polako otkriva da to i nije lako ali uz pomoć lukavog prevaranta, lisca Nikole Divljana, uspijeva uspješno riješiti svoj prvi veliki slučaj.
<jelly> zgodan prijevod
<ivoks>  A yellow-fever vaccination certificate (if required)
<Mmike> ivoks, ne, nadam se ;)
<Mmike> tj, nitko mi nista nije rekao - nebi bilo prvi put da odem nekud na ho ruk
<Mmike> al' ak je to cloud/sales brija, onda vjerojatno ne
<ivoks> Mmike: onda ne ides
<ivoks> jer ti treba viza
<Mmike> onda ne idem :D
 * Mmike ide rucat
<aresminos> ok, jos jedno brzinsko pitanje. Kad prevodimo string tipa "UV Index" ostavljamo li u rijeci indeks veliko pocetno slovo pa tako "UV Indeks" kao sto englezi rade ili prevodimo kao "UV indeks"? Ja sam do sada ostavljao veliko slovo.
<ivoks> radje bi se 20x prijavljivao za vizu za SAD nego li jednom za ZA
<ivoks> Remember that there is a fee charged for issuing a visa, and you should check the cost with the office as well as this is updated annually. The fee is payable in different currencies in different countries.
<ivoks> ameri ti lijepo daju toliko tu i to je to
<ivoks> a ovi te salju od ureda do ureda
<jelly> kae ZA
<jelly> zouth africa?
<hbogner> mozda mi danas auto bude popravljen :D
<BotaniCar> Dear satan :) https://scontent.fzag1-1.fna.fbcdn.net/v/t1.0-9/15492162_1181172751935990_8736463279122396094_n.jpg?oh=facb60bb237bfe874d05e8a6ee9077bb&oe=58F8AC97
<aresminos> ivoks: kod stringa kao sto je "UV Index" ostavljamo li u rijeci indeks veliko pocetno 
<aresminos>                    slovo pa tako "UV Indeks" kao sto englezi rade ili prevodimo 
<aresminos>                    kao "UV indeks"? Ja sam do sada ostavljao veliko slovo.
<aresminos> ah well 
<ivoks> UV indeks
<ivoks> jelly: da
<ivoks> aresminos: velika pocetna slova u eng. prijevodu su ionako glupost
<ivoks> to je bio workaround za nepoznavanje gramatike, koji se sad toliko ustalio u engleskom jeziku da to vise nitko ni ne primjecuje
<ivoks> pa sad malim slovom pisu samo of, and, in, out
<ivoks> a ostalo sve pisu veliko, pa cak i Save As
<ivoks> mi ne trebamo biti tako nepismeni
<ivoks> (dio te problematike dolazi i iz kratica tipkovnica, pa se A koristilo za Save As, stoga se As naglasavao)
<ivoks> medjutim, to je bilo prije 20 i vise godina. sve nakon toga je cista komocija i bastardizacija engleskog
<ivoks> http://www.upworthy.com/16-years-ago-a-doctor-published-a-study-it-was-completely-made-up-and-it-made-us-all-sicker?g=6
<aresminos> znaci tako je to nastalo :)
<aresminos> ivoks: za string "Provider" sto ti se cini bolje: Pruzatelj ili Davatelj? Ima doduse jedan usecase gdje sam stavio Posluzitelj jer se odnosi na api servis
<ivoks> kontekst je bitan
<aresminos> ma, u ovom sad slucaju je pitanje je li bolje davatelj usluga ili pruzatelj usluga
<ivoks> aresminos: svejedno
<ivoks> mada se meni cini da se kod nas vise koristi 'davaljte usluge'
<ivoks> davatelj
<ivoks> al mozda sam u krivu
<aresminos> znas sto, da te ne pingam non-stop to ti onda kad budes pregledavao rijesi pa cu ja pogledat sto si stavio pa cu znat za dalje.
<ivoks> ok
<obrut> upravo sam na tecaju za jedan cisco sustav i sad vidim da medjuostalim koristi i mongodb :P
<obrut> fail !
<ivoks> ACI
<jelly> obrut: bolje je kad je sve closed source, bar ne znas koja sranja ima nutra
<aresminos> pa sto fali mongu?
<ivoks> obrut: gledaj to ovako, juniper ima kafku, cassandru, rabbitmq i redis
<ivoks> i zookeeper! :D
<obrut> ovdje je informix, mongo, cassandra i apachemq :) za isti servis :)
<ivoks> da, tak je i juniper
<obrut> aplikacija je OSGI java, apache karaf inmplementacija
<obrut> ima nesto i pythonuse
<obrut> aresminos: nista ne fali mongu... osim ponesto podataka kad ih izgubi :)
<pav> uh vrijeme je za kraj radnog dana...
<aresminos> obrut: ja sam ga koristio sa meteorom i u mean stacku i nikakvih problema, doduse nije bilo nis prekomplicirano.
<jelly> .rt jellese 1
<datase> jelly: Garbage - Who's Gonna Ride Your Wild Horses (U2 Cover)
<jelly> zaš sad radi
<jelly> i zaš me podsjetilo kak je ova mala iz Garbage izgledala opasno u Terminator seriji
<vileni> terminator serija?
<vileni> sarah connor chronicles ili nesto drugo?
<jelly> da
<jelly> Shirley Manson
<aresminos> ivoks: evo prvi app, sorry sto mi dugo treba, radim nes drugo za sto multitaskam 100 stvari pa ne stignem. Evo link: https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-weather-app
<jelly> oblačno s ćuftama
<aresminos> ivoks: prijevod druge aplikacije https://translations.launchpad.net/ubuntu-calculator-app
<aresminos> zna li netko koliko otprilike treba Ubuntu Security Teamu da confirmaju security vulnerability bug? Je li ok ako nakon sto su prosla 3 dana bez reakcije stavim bug report public da netko moze poceti raditi patch?
<jelly> 3 dana je daleko premalo... je li ubuntu upstream za taj softver?
<jelly> aresminos: teorija i praksa https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Responsible_disclosure
<datase> ^ Responsible disclosure is a computer security term describing a vulnerability disclosure model. It is like full disclosure, with the addition that all stakeholders agree to allow a period of time for the vulnerability to be patched...
<aresminos> da
<aresminos> jelly: ubuntu touch
<jelly> eh, pingaj ih opet
<jelly> ak su ozbiljni oko te platforme, javit ce se, ako nisu, znas na cemu si
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-20
<pav> fscking mornin'
<BotaniCar> checking /dev/urandom returned error code 0. Good morning pav 
<SilverSpace> jutar
<SilverSpace> flketi floketi
<pav> mrnn BotaniCar SilverSpace 
 * pav is installing Win 2016
<dodobas> putar
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 25°F / -4°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Light freezing drizzle mist; Wind: Sw, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 15 mins, 25 secs ago | Forecast for Tuesday: Partly cloudy; High of 31°F / -1°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 20°F / -7°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 34°F / 1°C; Low of 19°F / -7°C | (1 more message)
<SilverSpace> pav: kaj je win 2016
<pav> nova verzija Win servra SilverSpace 
<pav> nasljednik 2012 R2
<ivoks> aresminos: prihvatiti cu ispravne prijevode i necu nista napraviti s neispravnim, ok?
<ivoks> aresminos: pa cemo vidjeti... krecem sa calcom
<ivoks> Enjoy the power of math by using Calculator
<ivoks> ja to ne bih bas direktno preveo
<ivoks> smislio bi neki bolji izraz
<pav> Å¡to volim kad si zarotiram ekran na desktopu umjesto da odem na next desktop. Majkumu shortcut ;)
<ivoks>  Nadamo se da uživate u korištenju Kalkulatora! 
<ivoks> bolje bi bilo:
<ivoks>  Nadamo se da uživate koristeći Kalkulator!
<SilverSpace> ispravnije
<jelly> Enjoy Coke
<SilverSpace> ke
<jelly> exactly
<SilverSpace> danas na veliko struzu na parkingu 
<ivoks> aresminos: kalkulacije bi bile bolje kao 'izracuni'
<ivoks> kalkulirati imao malo drugaciji prizvuk u hrv. jeziku
<SilverSpace> preracunavam :)
<dodobas> Izračunator :)
<dodobas> 'djeco izvadite vaše izračunatore, radit ćemo kamatni izračun'
<BotaniCar> pav: 2016 ili 2016 nano ( onaj kurac koji ce biti container host ) ? 
<pav> BotaniCar: 2016 Standard
<BotaniCar> ahh, ako se sjetis, javi kad nano postane dostupan MSDN/MAPS pretplatnicima,TIA
<pav> ivoks: sve je dobro dok nije Digitron :)
<pav> BotaniCar: već jest
<ivoks> aresminos: 'Rotirajte uređaj za prikaz numeričkih i znanstvenih funkcija zajedno' - zvuci malo trapavo
<ivoks> ja bi to preveo ovako'
<BotaniCar> a u kurac, kad ce vec jednom godisnji da to sve isprobam 
<ivoks> 'Rotirajte uređaj za zajednicki prikaz numeričkih i znanstvenih funkcija'
<pav> BotaniCar: skinuo sam ga s MSDNa
<pav> E BotaniCar 
<pav> koliko si doma sa MS SQL licenciranjem?
<BotaniCar> pav: ni malo, AFAIR ima per seat i per processor, drugo ne znam. Mislim da imam koga pitati , ako imas konkretno pitanje 
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ne moram valjda zice od onih ventila kako znam i umijem isfurat' do boljlera ? 
<ivoks> ok
<ivoks> trebamo dobar prijevod za swipe
<ivoks> povuci nije dobar, jer povuci podrazumijeva da ce se povuci neki objekt
<ivoks> swipe vec sam po sebi podrazumijeva prst
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne do bojlera, jebe se bojleru :)
<ivoks> https://translate.google.com/#auto/hr/swipe
<Mmike> ivoks, kontekst?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, to je samo remote-upravljani ventil. 
<ivoks> Mmike: swipe up
<pav> BotaniCar: ma treba mi neki okvir, da znam smijem li vrtiti MS SQL Express na produkciji bez da me netko davi
<Mmike> BotaniCar, treba SilverSpace i Vlado9A pitati za to ;)
<ivoks> povuci gore nije dobro
<ivoks> povuci sto
<pav> Mmike: cuga danas?
<Mmike> a di se to vidi?
<Mmike> pav, no time, sorry :(
<Mmike> pav, next year :/
<pav> np Mmike 
<Mmike> mozda rucak neki ovih dana
<pav> lol nextyear
<Mmike> al' to kak mi naleti
<Mmike> ivoks, imas siri kontekst? Kaj se svajpa gore?
<pav> Mmike: no time for ručak, business as usual do kraja veljače
<pav> cuga ok, ali khm ručak, to jedem oko 7 navečer
<ivoks> Mmike: kontekst je telefon
<ivoks> Mmike: kako bi preveo rijec swipe u kontekstu aplikacije za telefon
<pav> /ping BotaniCar: 
<Mmike> pav, to ti lose, rucak se jede izmedju pol 12 i pol 2. 
<Mmike> ivoks, povuci/prevuci
<ivoks> Mmike: povuci gore = swipe up?
<pav> Mmike: ne ako imaš moj metabolizam i mršaviš na taj način :)
<ivoks> velim, povuci treba objekt
<SilverSpace> http://www.index.hr/images3/8d51681a-5798-4345-a9ba-c0f08dbb25a6.jpg
<ivoks> povuci nesto
<Mmike> ivoks, a isto k'o sto i swipe treba objekt
<pav> Mmike: zato je jak doručak obavezan
<Mmike> tam di to pise valjda je jasno kaj se prevlaci
<ivoks> swipe je rijec sireg znacenja
<Mmike> pav, je, ak zelis izgledat k'o ti i ja, sa 110+ kila :D
<Mmike> ivoks, ne u kontekstu telefona
<ivoks> slazem da
<ivoks>  Za ručno dodavanje lokacije povucite sa dna ekrana prema gore 
<Mmike> lol, prijevod za 'swipe' je 'udariti' :D
<pav> Mmike: actually mršavim uz taj režim, no mora biti dovoljno kretanja sa stolice
<Mmike> swipe: A sweeping blow or stroke.
<Mmike> pav, actually ne mrsavis, nego varas sam sebe ;) kretanje sa stolice je mandatorno cak i ak nist ne jedes :)
<Mmike> brbnem
<BotaniCar> pav: u kratko - mozes.
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: kakve zice
<pav> eh jebiga Mmike, tvoja kristalna kugla treba servis :)
<SilverSpace> kakvi ventili 
<pav> tnx BotaniCar 
<ivoks> launchpad je umro
<ivoks> ah, evo ga
<ivoks> No locations found. Tap the plus icon to search for one.
<SilverSpace> odoh van 
<ivoks>  Nema pronađenih lokacija. Pritisnite plus ikonu za dodavanje nove. 
<ivoks> hm hm
<ivoks> nema pronadjenih lokacija
<ivoks> ne zvuci mi to dobro
<ivoks> al ajde
<jelly> kontekst?
<ivoks> ne znam :/
<ivoks> jel biste rekli
<ivoks> Ponovo ili ponovno
<ivoks> pokusaj ponovo
<ivoks> pokusaj ponovno
<jelly> Ponovni pokušaj, ali pokušajte ponovo
<ivoks> ponovi pokusaj
<jelly> iznova
<jelly> još jednom
<jelly> ENCORE UNE FOIS
<jelly> sigurno ćeš pogriješiti!  Ihihihihihihihihi
<pav> o jebemu i windows server 2016
<pav> gledam ga manje od pola sata i već mi diže tlak..
<pav> Kao imamo "actoive hours" slice na sistemu i tad se makina neće sama restartati ako ima neki update za primjeniti
<pav> i "active hours" slice ne može biti veći od 12 sati
<pav> pa dobro M$it koji kua??
<BotaniCar> pav: predmnijeva se da je sikjuriti servera vazniji od downtimea, imas 12h slice da slozis failover, server treba svoje patcheve :) 
<pav> ma svašta
<pav> imaš "defer future updates" ako želiš
<BotaniCar> Imas , nema veze s active hours
<pav> ali nemreš reć da je serveru active hours od 6 ujutro do sutra u dva ujutro
<pav> pa zašto je*emu??!?
<BotaniCar> Nemres ? Moram pogledati,a li desetka je imala tu mogucnost. 
<pav> BotaniCar: upravo sam probao...
<pav> "Active hours must be between 1 and 12 hours"
<pav> dobiš i poruku...
<pav> uglavnom, za sada 2016 izgleda ko Win 10
<pav> izvana
<pav> idem stavit IIS
<ivoks> ako je kph = km/h, sto je mph?
<pav> išli su tolko daleko da su stavili i ono čudo od windows defendera koje ubija disk
<jelly> kph je izmišljotina amera koji ne znaju kak se pisu jedinice u metrickom sustavu
<pav> first world problems: nova verzija android aplikacije mi previše srče bateriju....
<ivoks> jelly: a mph?
<ivoks> mi/h?
<pav> javili nijemci ime kamiondžije... Navid (!)
<pav> ivoks: ml/h mil/h
<ivoks> mil je nesto drugo
<ivoks> to je 0,02mm
<pav> a onda mile/hour i mirna Bosna
<ivoks> nauticka milja je NM
<ivoks> ovak, ja cu ostaviti mph
<pav> možeš stavit u topic ivoks :p
<pav> skupa sa teorijama zavjere :)
<jelly> ivoks: mph je mph
<ivoks> ah aresminos nije tu
<BotaniCar> pav: Starting with Windows 10 Insider Preview build 14942, Active hours valid range is now up to 18 hours instead of the previous 12 hours between start and end time. The default active hours is 8 AM (8 on 24 hour clock) for Start time and 5 PM (17 on 24 hour clock) End time.
<BotaniCar> pav: mislio sam da su i na 2k16 stavili isto
<pav> BotaniCar: i dalje ne vidim čemu to glupo ograničenje, a na Win 10 ima takvih "fičura" na masu mjesta
<pav> recimo imaš world clock Win 10 aplikaciju
<pav> i moš stavit max 10 gradova...
<pav> ba svašta
<pav> pa svašta
<Vlado9A> ba :)
<pav> je, ba ;)
<pav> i windows defender mi baš treba na serveru...
<pav> kao i začepljen ICMP echo, uf!
<pav> Znao sam da nije dobro počeo dan kad je crna mačka pretrčala preko stola i prolila kavu
<pav> crnu kavu...
<SilverSpace> lol
<pav> :)
<pav> BotaniCar: jel 2012 R2 imao IPAM Server role u sebi?
<Mmike> ivoks, pa mph je miles-per-hour
<Mmike> km/h = kilometers per hour (a ameri vele i kph)
<Mmike> "Miles per hour (abbreviated mph, MPH or mi/h) is an imperial and United States customary unit of speed"
<jelly> nisam  zivotu vidio mi/h notaciju
<BotaniCar> pav: aj cek da se logiram na neki 
<BotaniCar> pav, bome ima, ne rolu nego toolset, ali ima :)
<BotaniCar> pav: https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/dn659442(v=ws.11).aspx ( demo ) i https://technet.microsoft.com/en-us/library/jj878320(v=ws.11).aspx ( prod deployment )
<pav> BotaniCar: e 2016 ima rolu :)
<pav> i još brdo toga
<BotaniCar> kapa k'o i seshir :) 
<pav> hahaha
<BotaniCar> Neka neka :) Te smijem zicat' account na nekoj testnoj kanti kad dogotovis ? 
<pav> nije kapa ko i šešir. Pilom, nemo'š k'o i sjekirom :D
<pav> BotaniCar: samo me podsjeti na to, imam 16 licenci za 2016 Standard, pa nije bed i da ti dignem jedan za ćevape :)
<BotaniCar> pav: ma ne, samo da se familijariziram s interfejsom, na pol vure mi treba, ne mora biti ni admin acc. 
<BotaniCar> Podsjetim 
<BotaniCar> Ovaj nano si moram podici i ozbiljnije se pozabaviti s tim, nemrem ni zamisliti kak kontejnerizirati neki app an windowsima
<pav> BotaniCar: uvijek možeš uzeti 2016 standard na mjesec dana na test
<ivoks> Mmike: al hrvati ne kazu miles per hour
<ivoks> Mmike: kazu milja na sat
<ivoks> (ako kazu)
<ivoks> imaju i cvorove
<ivoks> i sad... hm... vidis...
<ivoks> mph je u ovom kontekstu najvjerojatnije cvor
<ivoks> ili bofor
<ivoks> tj., nije
<ivoks> to je cvor
<ivoks> mph u vremenskim prognozama je cvor
<ivoks> https://hr.wikipedia.org/wiki/%C4%8Cvor
<datase> ^ Čvor je mjerna jedinica za brzinu, za koju se koristi skraćenica čv, a u engleskom jeziku se naziva knot. Čvor nije mjerna jedinica SI sustava, iako je prihvaćena za uporabu unutar njega.
<ivoks> oho datase 
<hbogner> cvor je u nautickim miljama, ne u americkim miljama
<ivoks> 1 čvor odgovara:
<ivoks>     0,514 44... m/s
<ivoks>     1,852 km/h
<ivoks>     1,151 mi/h (statutnih milja (1609 m) na sat)
<ivoks> hbogner: pa da
<ivoks> hbogner: u prognozi se koristi mph
<ivoks> a u prognozi se koristi nauticka milja
<ivoks> nije to brzina auta
<hbogner> ivoks, citam log unazad :D
<ivoks> http://www.maineharbors.com/weather/windscal.htm
<ivoks> tja... ipak ameri koriste idiotsku land mile
<Mmike> ivoks, a za kaj prevodis taj mpg?
<Mmike> erm,  mpg?
<Mmike> pa jebemu :)
<Mmike> M P H
<Mmike> :D
<BotaniCar> pav: da ti budem iskren, ne instalira mi se, jer necu koristiti 
<Mmike> aha, za vjetar
<Mmike> to su cvorovi
<BotaniCar> ima neki crawler za ubuntu-hr logove  , ivoks  ?
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj ti treba, imam ja grep :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: za tvoje obozavanje Blazicka, i ne , ne vjerujem tvom parseru u ovom partikularnom slucaju :)
<ivoks> Mmike: jesu, u hrvatskoj bi rekli cvorovi
<ivoks> ali cvor nije mph
<ivoks> vec nmph
<ivoks> postoji milja i nauticka milja
<ivoks> cvor je nauticka milja na sat
<ivoks> mph je milja na sat
<ivoks> i dok mi kazemo cvor, misleci na nmph, imperijalisticki sustav podrazumijeva milju
<ivoks> i onda podaci nece biti tocni, ako mph prevedemo kao cvor
<Mmike> hm, da
<Mmike> gledam bas, weataher.com koristi mph
<Mmike> al' sam siguran da sam vidjao neke stanice da koriste 'knot'
<Mmike> BotaniCar, http://jebo.me/pas/1
<ivoks> Mmike: moguce, ali knot != mph
<ivoks> glupi ameri
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> linod je postao analan
<Mmike> s IP adresama
<BotaniCar> Mmike: care :) 
<Mmike> BotaniCar, e?
<BotaniCar> your military-grade grep - grep'd :)
<Mmike> a vidju kak' mi je openstack lepi: http://jebo.me/pas/3
<BotaniCar> mene vise juju i charmovi impresioniraju svaki put iznova, nego taj poludokumentirani opendrek :) 
<ivoks>   ceilometer-agent/2    blocked        executing   1.25.9                                                  10.5.18.177    (update-status) Missing relations: ceilometer   
<ivoks> ali ajde, executing je
<Mmike> ivoks, ma e, pre rano sam pejstao :) popravilo se :)
<ivoks> pa mozda i bude nesto :)
<Mmike> oo, 1.25.9
<Mmike> sad sam tek skuzio
<ivoks> ne trebas --format tabular  ako je 2.0
<ivoks> ah, 1.25
<Mmike> nije
<ivoks> pff
<Mmike> nda
<Mmike> a 1.18?  a 1.20? :)
<ivoks> ne znam cemu swift i ceph u isto vrijeme
<ivoks> za tako mali cloud
<Mmike> BotaniCar, rijesio sam onaj laptop - testdisk iz windoza, skopirao particiju, onda se jebavao jer mi nije nista nalazio na njoj dok se nisam sjetio da sam dupli konj, trebo sam samo mount -o loop, ro image.dd /mnt/windoze
<Mmike> BotaniCar, ne samo to, testidkk restorao particiju pa nisam morao nist kopirati nazad, u windozama :)
<Mmike> ivoks, to je onaj ost-maintainers test branch koji deploya sve charmove
<Mmike> testiranja radi, jel
<Mmike> najbrze mi tak dic cloud i vidjet kaj ima
<Mmike> naime: 2016-12-20 11:51:26 [INFO] deployer.cli: Deployment complete in 843.59 seconds
<Mmike> 15 minuta, i to sam jos 2 clouda dizao, a vidim da jos hrpa ljudi jasi po nasem jadnom malom openstakichu
<Mmike> ide mi se u marticevu jest one divote
<vileni> Mmike: koje?
<Mmike> neki pulled pork sa sirom
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<Mmike> ne znam :D
<BotaniCar> Mmike: taj testdisk je ubersoftver , zmaj
<Mmike> BotaniCar, doista je
<Mmike> mislim, i ovi winodze-recover-bla-tra rade ok
<Mmike> samo kaj kostaju
<BotaniCar> pulled pork, velis, a ja moram doma :( 
<BotaniCar> A supijan am i sad bi iso satrt se i prejest usput :( 
<BotaniCar> Kuhaju vini tu u firmi :) 
<BotaniCar> Nemrem s njima pit, ne znaju biti vulgarni na nivou
<BotaniCar> **nemrem vise s njima pit'
<jelly> > 2 clouda dizao
<jelly> ono kad samo jedan could nije dost
<jelly> cloud*
<BotaniCar> ionak je oblacno, nisam ni osjetio jos ta njegova dva :) 
<jelly> kolegi od web hostinga mirai razvaljuje sve jumle i wpresse koji imaju gugle maps plugin
<BotaniCar> Sto ce reci,sve ,ha ? :) 
<jelly> eeeeh, dobar postotak
<hbogner> BotaniCar, neko mozda koriste osm/leaflet/openlayers :D
<BotaniCar> riiight :) 
<BotaniCar> To na sastancima udruge prodaj burek :) 
<hbogner> :P
<jelly> gdje je ta udruga "Prodaj burek"?
<hbogner> jelly, u Dubravu
<SilverSpace> BotaniCar: jel kod tebe pado snijeg 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: ja sam sad na Radnickoj, nikaj tu ne pada osim zdravica :) Pijeme si male :) 
<SilverSpace> ides 
<SilverSpace> padat ces na ledja
<hbogner> BotaniCar, di u radnickoj?
<BotaniCar> VMD toranj, tam di je VIPData/Metronet i ^Htamo di je Carlsberg :) 
<BotaniCar> SilverSpace: fucka mi se, dosel sam jedan dan na posel bez auta, ispada da sam dobro tempirao :)
<hbogner> ah da pricao si
<BotaniCar> Jedino kaj nemrem proste viceve tu pricat :) Ima zena, kaj cu ako im se svidi moja vulgarnost :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LRJ8AeKfNQ
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Generacija 5 - Dolazim za pet minuta - (Audio 1994) HD :: Duration: 03:38 :: Views: 2,483 uploaded by PGP RTS - Zvanični Kanal :: 15 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Neboj se, necu ti nista .. :) 
<aresminos> ivox: ping
<aresminos> ivox: u hrvatskom jeziku dopustena je uporaba obaju izraza, ponovo i ponovno iako se danas vise koristi ponovno i bolje je u ovim slucajevima
<aresminos> ivox: da, cudno ali ocito se u hrvatskoj koristi km/h za kilometre na sat i milja/sat za milje na sat. Link: http://vrijeme.rtl.hr/pojmovnik/cvor
<aresminos> ivox: swipe je dosta problematican za prevesti. Mozda da se prevede "povucite prstom sa dna ekrana prema vrhu" ili sam jos bio razmisljao "Prevucite", ali sve mi je to bilo nekako nezgrapno pa sam preveo onako kako je sad na launchpadu.
<aresminos> ivox: sto se tice ponovno i ponovo, svejedno mi je bilo, ali ti si prije koristio ponvno radije nego ponovo pa da budem konzistentan sam i ja stavio ponovno xD
<jelly> aresminos: sa ovog linka nije "milja/sat"
<jelly> nego "nautička milja/sat"
<jelly> iz toga se ne da zaključiti da li itko pametan koristi "milja/sat"
<aresminos> jelly: what's your point? Pise milja/sat makni nauticka i dobio si mjernu jedinicu milje na sat
<BotaniCar> nm/s i m/s nije bas isto
<aresminos> ivox: to ti je kao km/h m/h
<jelly> nemreš maknut nautička
<BotaniCar> aresminos: mislis reci: ni slicno ? :) 
<aresminos> ivox: cek, zbunio sam se sad
<jelly> to je samo netko ofrlje objasnio što je čvor
<aresminos> btw, nez zas sam sve stavio sa ivox na pocetku
<BotaniCar> ja nez kaj delas s viskom vremena koje ustedis rezanjem znakova :) 
<BotaniCar> Kod mene je jasno, gledam kroz prozor dok tipkam, pa bude svega
<jelly> BotaniCar: ono kad je napisati "ivox" krace nego "iv<TAB>"
<jelly> ivoks: ivoks ivoks ivoks 
<jelly> (samo testiram)
<BotaniCar> jelly: ja nez zasto imam alergiju na nez :) 
<jelly> d dan
<aresminos> mozemo staviti kao mi/h
<BotaniCar> hahahaha, jelly  :) 
<jelly> ostavi mph 
<jelly> mi/h = 60
<BotaniCar> ^^^
<jelly> tj. 60¯¹
<jelly> BotaniCar: star si!
<aresminos> onda treba ostaviti i kph
<BotaniCar> jelly: ne k'o ti ! :) 
<aresminos> brb
<jelly> aresminos: ne, kph je pogrešno u startu
<BotaniCar> cek, kaj nemamo mi normirane kratice za takve stvari ? 
<jelly> mi imamo km/h, ameri ima mph pa misle da mi imamo kph jer su bedaki
<jelly> i to je tak
<BotaniCar> ae
<BotaniCar> Quote of the day: Nobody is using dogs' noses to make video game controllers. Not even Microsoft.
<jelly> to si vidio od onog cudnog lika na #debian-offtopik
<jelly> al dizajn je jasan :-)
<aresminos> to je ovo xD ? http://www.snopes.com/wordpress/wp-content/uploads/2015/09/doghead.jpg
<Mmike> jelly, ti bi mogo znat - dal' HEP iman neki 'selfcare' portal di se mogu ulogirat i vidjet uplate, troskove, i ine djidje?
<jelly> ocitanja.hep.hr za domacinstva
<jelly> nedavno su ga deflashali, sad je ok
<jelly> Mmike: to je HEP struja.  Ak ti treba HEP toplinarstvo, nemam pojma
<Mmike> struja je za svjetlo, toplinarsstvoje za topalanu, rihgt?
<Mmike> "Pogre�ka prilikom slanja lozinke"
<Mmike> svasta :)
<jelly> ovisi koliko jako odvrnes radijator, ak ga nafukas da predje u crveno usijanje :-)
 * BotaniCar si napravi mentalnu biljesku da valja pogledati stari dobri "Red Heat" :) Kad svarci u sauni tuce likove vrucim kamenjem :)
<Mmike> jelly, pa ono hoce napravit i PDF!!!!
<jelly> provizorni obracun da
<Mmike> nene
<Mmike> stari racun
<Mmike> obracun :)
<jelly> pa stari racun valjda dohvati gotovi od prije
<jelly> Mmike: also fora: ak ukradesh racun susjedu i pogledas serijski od brojila, mozes gledat koliko trosi struje i napravit mu lazni racun na milijun kuna
<Mmike> jelly, nemres vise - tj, mosh ako se ovaj nije registrirao
<jelly> jutrofon https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1hi_D3IR6Jw
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Sven Vath - La Esperanza :: Duration: 03:50 :: Views: 34,051 uploaded by chilloutanddance :: 186 likes :: 0 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<BotaniCar> Trebalo bi otici u onaj klub koji je Vath otvorio, to mi je na checklisti prije nego hmrem. Frajer je prije 10 godina imao "levitirajuci" DJ pult :) 
<jelly> jel imaju oni zlovenci za r.pi fiizcku trgovinu?
<obrut> jelly: to je dobro pitanje..., ali mislim da ne... mozda bi se dalo s njima dogovorit da navratis u tu njihovu pripizdinu :)
<Mmike> eeetoga
<Mmike> jelly, imas tu u .zg ducan, josip almasi ih prodaje
<Mmike> dodjes na jarun, kupis, odes
<Mmike> jedino platis internetom  - mosh i od njih tamo u 'ducanu', tak sam ja naparavio :)
<obrut> ma da ? Almasi ima ducan ?!? :)
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> mislim, vise k'o radiona to izgleda :D
<Mmike> ima lemilica raznih, ardujinota, malih home-made auteka i tak :)
<Mmike> 3d printer neki printa kucista za rpi :)
<jelly> Mmike: di?!
<vileni> Mmike: jesi slozio kodi na rpi?
<jelly> Mmike: mislim, jel moze konkretan url ili adresa ili broj 
<vileni> http://www.diykits.eu/shophr/control/category/~category_id=raspberrypi/~pcategory=
<jelly> za... kolegu pitam
<vileni> http://www.mikrotron.hr/
<Mmike> jelly, ^^
<Mmike> what vilenko said
<vileni> guglao sam raspberry pi jarun
<vileni> vidio almasija nekog u kontaktima :)
<Mmike> vileni++ sto nam odajes tajne gugla :D
<vileni> Mmike: pa brze tako nego od tebe nesto dobiti!
<vileni> :D
<jelly> so jes jes
<Mmike> joj, da sam ja zloban covjek :)
<Mmike> pa nebi vise nikad jeli skupa :)
<vileni> Mmike: pa ovo sto se kvartalno nadjemo nije daleko od toga :P
<vileni> hm, 3d scanner
<jelly> 390kn bez iceg?
<aresminos> ivox: vidim da mi neke stvari nisi odobrio jer sam zamijenio jedninu sa mnozinom u prijevodu, a neke prijevode sam malo promjenio. Mislim da su ti prijevodi dobri jer bolje pasu u aplikaciji (prijevode radim tako da koristim aplikaciju i trrazim konekst tih stringova.). Npr. "Search city" sam preveo kao "Pretrazi gradove" jer ta funkcija zapravo zove api i vraca sve gradove sa nazivom koji se 
<aresminos> pretrazuje stoga je bolje "Pretrazi gradove" nego "Pretrazi grad" jer osoba dobije vise gradova kao rezultat pretrazivanja i onda odabere svoj. Onda kod odredjivanja lokacije pomocu geolocation api ima "Searching for current location..." i onda ako faila vraca "Cannot determine your location" pa sam radi toga ovaj prvi string bio preveo kao "Trazenje trenutne lokacije..." i kao "Odredjivanje trenutne 
<aresminos> lokacije..." mislim da je bolji ovaj drugi prijevod (ti si prihvatio prvi) jer je konzistentan onda sa onime sto vraca ako faila odrediti lokaciju. Bolje je odredjuje nego trazi jer koristi geolocation api.
<pav> omg aresminos , ivoks get a room :)
<Mmike> jelly, mislim da da - jos 30 kuna je 3dprintana kutija i jos 150 kuna je napajanje
<pav> jelly: propeglaš karticu i kažeš gdje želiš da stigne. Čemu dućan?
<aresminos> pav: sry,jel ima neki drugi channel za ubuntu hr prevodjenje?
<jelly> pav: kolega takitak ide do ljubljane pa ak imaju ducan...
<jelly> aresminos: ovo je pravi kanal
<jelly> mi svi ostali sa rašpijama, obračunima i formulom 1 bi trebali tražit sobu
<pav> to je bila Å¡ala aresminos , ima jelly pravo
<pav> ma ok jelly, no nije mi teško napravit uslugu ako nekom poznatom treba neš hitno
<pav> propeglmo to preko paypala i ako treba DHLom je tu brzo
<obrut> jelly: ja sam u Ljubljani :) ali oni zlovenci nisu ovdje nego u nekoj selendri (ako mislimo na iste)
<obrut> jelly: ak trebas sta iz Ljubljane, javi
<jelly> a fakat
<jelly> ima jedan super indijski... ;-)
<obrut> da indijski... :)
<obrut> bio danas kod tajlandjana
<jelly> je ljuto
<pav> aresminos: koliko se sjećam ivoks je govorio o nekoj konzistentnosti prijevoda s ostalim aplikacijama kao prioritet. U tom svjetlu su i njegove korekcije
<aresminos> ivox: kuzim, to isto treba bit, ali mislim da ovo isto ne bi bilo lose. Napisao sam da vidim sto misli o tome. Meni se cini da ne bi bilo lose.
<aresminos> pav: joj, opet sam njega ping ivox 
<pav> hm
<pav> nije ti on ivox
<pav> već ivoks 
<aresminos> pav: ok, nez sto mi je dns onda
<pav> kako to misliš "sto mi je dns onda"?
<aresminos> danas xD
<pav> lol
<aresminos> da, nema nista veze sa domain name service xD
<aresminos> gtg bb
<jelly> eh ta djc dns
<jelly> tk b t rzmio
<jelly> 6483     Dec 19 info@rabat.hr   ( 774) Brzo i jednostavno nakovrcajte kosu uz set carobnih uvijaca za kosu.
<jelly> CAROBNIH
<SilverSpace> kibi dabi
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-21
<Vlado9A> Dobro jutro :)
<pav> mrnn
<SilverSpace> .weather zagreb croatia
<datase> SilverSpace: Weather for Zagreb, Croatia | Temperature: 27°F / -3°C; Humidity: 93%; Conditions: Overcast; Wind: Variable, 2mph / 3kph; Updated: 35 mins, 10 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Partly cloudy; High of 30°F / -1°C; Low of 21°F / -6°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 33°F / 1°C; Low of 19°F / -7°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 38°F / 3°C; Low of 25°F / -4°C | Forecast for (1 more message)
<Mmike> zim zim zim zim a
<jelly> .more SilverSpace 
<datase> jelly: Saturday: Clear; High of 40°F / 4°C; Low of 27°F / -3°C | Forecast for Sunday: Partly cloudy; High of 43°F / 6°C; Low of 29°F / -2°C | Forecast for Monday: Clear; High of 48°F / 9°C; Low of 28°F / -2°C
<vileni> nekidan mi se cinilo hladnije
<jelly> danas nema vjetra
<CrazyLemon> .weather koper slovenia
<datase> CrazyLemon: Weather for Koper, Slovenia | Temperature: 48°F / 9°C; Humidity: 46%; Conditions: Clear; Wind: Ese, 5mph / 8kph; Updated: 26 mins, 9 secs ago | Forecast for Wednesday: Clear; High of 50°F / 10°C; Low of 38°F / 3°C | Forecast for Thursday: Clear; High of 54°F / 12°C; Low of 39°F / 4°C | Forecast for Friday: Clear; High of 58°F / 14°C; Low of 40°F / 4°C | Forecast for Saturday: Clear; High of (1 more message)
<CrazyLemon> baš je fino toplo :)
<vileni> sta nije u cijeloj sloveniji ista temperatura? :)
<jelly> CrazyLemon je istrijan?
<vileni> tamo bi i Mmike imao jedan termostat
<CrazyLemon> jelly samo po geografskom položaju :)
<vileni> zatiljak istre
<obrut> u Ljubljani je fino hladno
<CrazyLemon> nemogoče! ja mislio po cijeloj sloveniji ista temperatura :
<Mmike> vileni, ohohoho
<CrazyLemon> :)
<CrazyLemon> nemoguče* :D
<obrut> netko je pito za rpi u hr: http://www.chipoteka.hr/artikl/127339/raspberry-pi-3-model-b-wifi-bluetooth-onboard-8208000130
<vileni> hmda, puppet cisco
<SilverSpace> obrut: Isporučivo: ne
<obrut> SilverSpace: pise da imaju u nekim ducanima, nije isporucivo preko webshopa
<jelly> USD/HRK 	7,247
<jelly> jos malo pa 1:1
<Mmike> jelly, ma di ti taj tecaj gledas?
<Mmike> ah, srednji HNB
<Mmike> nema smisla taj puno, jer nikad po tom tecaju nesh mijenjat
<Mmike> RBA ima srednji: 7,247732
<Mmike> al' ja kad hocu banci prodat svoje dolare, banka ih kupuje po 7,107758
<Mmike> a ak pak ja hocu kupit od bamke, 7,437014
<vileni> http://www.ghacks.net/2016/12/18/after-ignoring-linux-for-years-adobe-releases-flash-24-for-linux/
<Mmike> ew
<jelly> Mmike: bank te krade, odi u mjenjacnicu
<jelly> Mmike: npr. meni najbliza mjenjacnica prodaje po 7,29 http://www.mjenjacnica-bozo.com.hr/
<ivoks> aresminos: danas sam kod klijenta, pa danas/sutra necu moci pogledati
<jelly> == MANDARINE tj. NARANCE finalna isporuka ==
<jelly> ==    Sutra ili petak kroz jutro kao zadnji put bi bila isporuka naranči i limuna. -- Molim vas popunite danas listu tko šta želi. --  [1]https://docs.google.com/spreadsheets/d/17I1BYNbX9fqQKKUs7aZXXyt-OP7m4d4IaLKlStL7cEA/edit?usp=sharing
<jelly> == NAPOMENA: tko želi morat će se dogovorit s Tinom i pokupit u radno vrijeme, jerbo mene nema ovaj tjedan ==
<vileni> jelly: godisnji ? :)
<obrut> a smokve !?!
<jelly> nema smokve
<obrut> smrc
<Mmike> jelly, da, al' kupuje od tebe za 7,15
<Mmike> jelly, znaci, ak imas dolare, za 7.15 dobis kune
<Mmike> glupa dubrava
<Mmike> i glupi svi djelovi grada koji nisu oni di zivim
<vileni> nije ni tvoj puno bolji
<vileni> Mmike: s kojim parametrima za fio testiras diskove?
<Mmike> vileni, je, moj je najbolji
<Mmike> jer je sve tu blizu i nema guzve
<Mmike> vileni, najlakse ti je skopirat profil ic /usr/share/doc/fio/examples
<Mmike> aio-read, recimo
<Mmike> pa tam kazes da koristi sync imjesto libaio
<Mmike> i stavis randrw
<Mmike> i kazes data=.
<Mmike> ja obicno i velicinu fajla promjenim
<Mmike> vileni, mosh i ovo: http://jebo.me/pas/4
<Mmike> to mi kre davno dao, i ok je
<vileni> zasto sync umjesto libaio?
<Mmike> mislim, to ukolje diskove, realno nikad neces imati takav workload
<Mmike> zato kaj zelis mjerit brzinu diskova
<jelly> sto je to brzina diskova
<obrut> tako je.... ja sve drzim u ramu :)
<Mmike> vileni, mosh i fio --enghelp
<Mmike> pa vidis kaj sve ima
<Mmike> imas i = mmap :D
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj bauljaš po dubravi :)
<Mmike> morao do knjiugovodze
<vileni> nista ne kzuim ovaj fio output
<Mmike> vileni, pejstaj, pa ti velim
<vileni> http://jebo.me/pas/5
<vileni> kaze zena da je skinula bozicne filmove
<vileni> die hard
<jelly> ho ho ho
<vileni> nesto nam je spor internet http://www.speedtest.net/my-result/5897135454
<jelly> now I have a machine gun
<Mmike> vileni, oooooooooooooooo
<obrut> e da, bozicni filmovi... mogo bi gremline opet pogledat :)
<Mmike> Jel' se kuzi tko tu u wordpress?
<Mmike> Kak' da promijenim front page? Hocu da je neka druga stranica - glavna?
<Vlado9A> hell o world
<SilverSpace> https://youtu.be/sa7uI9YAG_M
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Clarkson destroying Yugo :: Duration: 05:50 :: Views: 13,052 uploaded by Flamur Bekteshi :: 18 likes :: 11 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<vileni> Mmike: pa promijenis kako izgleda glavna stranica? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa, kak?
<Mmike> aha, mislis - redizajn?
<Mmike> ne :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, https://blog.documentfoundation.org/blog/2016/12/21/the-document-foundation-announces-the-muffin-a-new-tasty-user-interface-concept-for-libreoffice/
<Mmike> MUFFIN!
<vileni> Mmike: a neki redirect na apache2/nginx?
<Mmike> vileni, nemre se u wpu?
<Mmike> ne bih hakerirao ako ne mroam
<vileni> Mmike: moja iskustva sa wp su da ga preselim i prebacim bazu i da ga debugiram umjesto "developera"
<vileni> ovo debugiranje jos nije ukljucivalo takve zahtjeve :)
<Mmike> e :)
<Mmike> i ja L:)
<vileni> a najbolji mi ovaj novi val "developera" koji nezna nista o php
<vileni> samo sa pluginovima znaju napraviti sajt
<SilverSpace> kupio sam si Xiaomi Mi Band 2
<SilverSpace> 25$
<jelly> kad dodje, svaki dan setati 10000 koraka minimalno
<SilverSpace> :)
<SaKiKnin> Dobra veče!
<SaKiKnin> Jel ima kakva dobra lista passworda za crackiranje WPA/WPA2 passworda
<SaKiKnin> za downlodirat :)
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-22
<SilverSpace> jutr
<pav> jutar
<SaKiKnin> *odoh
<dodobas> svi na godišnji
<vileni> dodobas: moze
<vileni> ti ces reci mom sefu?
<obrut> i mom i mom ! :)
<dodobas> meni je godisnji svaki 366 dan u godini ... :)
<dodobas> no cini se da je vas problem sto imate sefa ... kad si sef onda nemas taj problem :)
<vileni> ali kad si sef onda moras razmisljati o egzistencijalnim stvarima
<vileni> i moras pricati sa ljudima
<SilverSpace> ovdje je 45$ http://www.honorbuy.com/828-mi-band-2.html
<SilverSpace> ja uzeo za 25$
<vileni> jelly: znas mozda kako bi trebao izgledati pppoe username za iskon? :)
<Mmike> vileni, pa imas to u ruteru svom?
<vileni> Mmike: ne vidim te postavke
<Mmike> vileni, doma si sad?
<Mmike> vileni, pa zovni ih
<vileni> nisam doma
<vileni> radim
<Mmike> i ja sam doma
<Mmike> i radim :)
<Mmike> idem po mlijeko
<Mmike> dok se mali napor nije probudio
<vileni> odi kod mene doma raditi pa mi slozi to :P
<obrut> obozavam kad na sistem stavim password koji cu zapamtit... 
<Mmike> obrut, k'o ja s mikrotikom :D
<SilverSpace> Hvali se nizozemac kak je njiho trava najbolja da su je odmah legalizirali 
<SilverSpace> kaze mu hercegovac stari moj tko je vidio gospu vi ili mi 
<Vlado9A> je l' to bilo ujutro ili popodne? :D
 * Vlado9A is listening to Thursday Show Live - Hr 3 ::: http://stream-mp3.infowars.com
<Vlado9A> :D
<jelly> vileni, ne, ima više domena/mogućnosti
<jelly> vileni, kae stigao ftth naked?
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oj 
<SilverSpace> dremas li :)
<Vlado9A> ahoj :)
<Vlado9A> upravo oprao suđe :)
<Vlado9A> i spremam se za zadnji radni dan ove godine :)
<Vlado9A> za razliku od nekih ovdje :)
<Vlado9A> ali dobro, valjda oni znaju :)
<Mmike> https://github.com/BurntSushi/ripgrep/releases
<Mmike> pre brzo
<Mmike> pre pre brzo
<jelly> šta troši, memoriju, cpu, disk ili oboje? :-)
<jelly> i jel naučilo non-utf-8
<SilverSpace> a jebote stiglo vino sa tri strane i svako drugacije
<SilverSpace> moram samo vodu nabaviti za gemiste
<vileni> jelly: da, stigla optika, jos nije u bridge modu
<karic_> Koristim i3wm presao sam sa unitya, i nmg da nadjem viber u rofiu dmanu ili terminalu, da ga pokrenem moram otvoriti ubuntu ili gnome software centar i iz njega pogrenuti.
<karic_> :q
<CrazyLemon> :x
<jelly> :dvotocka
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-23
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutro
<Vlado9A> jutro
<dodobas> ovo bi trebalo probati ... https://github.com/channelcat/sanic
<obrut> python 3 kazes :)
<obrut> ajd, mozda me, ak se zainteresira, najtera da "predjem"...
<Mmike> python, fast...
<obrut> taman sam jucer poceo radit jednu aplikacijicu koja ce imat i web komponentu, mogo bi mozda u ovom napravit web dio
<obrut> Mmike: mozda fast u svijetu pythonasa :)
<dodobas> vi kao da niste developeri ...
<dodobas> nista nije sporije od baze ... :)
<dodobas> i ovo je kuul ... https://github.com/johnnadratowski/git-reviewers
<obrut> nego, zna li netko (ili ima iskustva s) mozda za neku CLI implementaciju u pythonu koja bi nudila mogucnosti kao npr. cisco ios cli ili mikrotik cli i slicni... dakle ovisno o komandi/kontkestu nadopunjuje cli s potrebnim parametrima i da mu se moguci parametri/vrijednosti mogu generirati on the fly ?
<Mmike> obrut, dodobas, pisete li vi unit testove? Ako da, koristite li Mock za mockanje objekata/svega?
<Mmike> obrut, da, bpython
<Mmike> ili tak nesh
<obrut> ja za razvoj koristim mock objekte uvijek
<obrut> vlastite...
<Mmike> da, bpython
<Mmike> obrut, http://jebo.me/pas/7
<Mmike> obrut, mock_open koristis, jelde?
<Mmike> with mock_open('/neki/file/koji/mockam.txt', mock_file_text)...
<obrut> ne ne, ne koristim mock modul... koristim doslovno vlastite mock objekte/metode/funkcije/stovec
<Mmike> i onda kad unutar witha pozovem neku svoju funkciju koja opena
<Mmike> e jebo sve :)
<Mmike> daj pocmi koristiti mock :)
<obrut> nemam potrebe za sad....
<obrut> nego, ovaj bpython je python interpreter, nije nesto sto inkorporiras u vlastitu aplikaciju s vlastitim komandama/parametrima/cimevec... ?
<obrut> meni treba nesto s cim bi mogao recimo implementirati mikrotik cli
<obrut> za javu sam davno nasao nesto slicno i radilo je uglavnom iako nije bilo 100% ono sto mi je trebalo
<Mmike> ne kuzim
<Mmike> ti pises svoj neki djidjek
<Mmike> koji ima cli interface
<Mmike> i hoces imati u cli interfaceu completion za svoj djidjek?
<Mmike> k'o sto mysql ili psql ili bash imaju completion?
<obrut> da, ali kao sto cisco ili mikrotik imaju svoj completion, dakle malo kompliciranije od mysql/psql completiona
<obrut> imam svoju cli aplikaciju i hocu da kad ju pokrenem i kad napisem sys i stisnem tab on nadopuni sa system pa stisnem tab on mi ispise listu mogucih argumenata pa dodam argument pa stisnem tab pa on doda dalje moguce argumente pa dodam nesto= stisnem tab on mi ispise moguce vrijednosti za to nesto itd...
<Vlado9A> instaliraj si fish shell :)
<dodobas> Mmike: da i da 
<dodobas> obrut: nisam naletio na tako nesto
<dodobas> Mmike: nisma koristio mock_open ... ali ne koristis ga kako treba ... ako je vjerovati dokumentaciju
<Mmike> dodobas, pa, mock_open to nemre, cini se
<Mmike> koliko gledam, trebam mockat StringIO
<Mmike> al' nemamp ojma kak :)
<Vlado9A> obrut: https://fishshell.com/
<dodobas> Mmike: sto pokusavas napraviti 
<Mmike> ili mogu 'ugly method', mogu napravit tmp file, rec mojoj funkciji da otvori/promijeni taj file, i onda usporedit kaj je unutra
<Mmike> pa, funkcija mijenja neki file
<dodobas> ili ... sto testiras ?
<Mmike> i hocu napisat test za tu promjenu
<Mmike> mozda je to glupo - mozda funkcija treba procitati file, i ispljunuti promjenu, pa onda unutar `with mock_open()` mogu pozvati moju funkciju, i usporediti output
<Mmike> ili ovako nekako: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/40404937/python-testing-using-a-fake-file-with-mock-io-stringio
<dodobas> well, ako zelis testirati promjenu ... onda to slozis tako da imas cistu funkciju koja ce napraviti promjenu ... a IO ne testiras
<Mmike> sto znaci 'cistu funkciju koja ce napraviti promjenu'?
<obrut> Vlado9A: sumnjam da ce mi fish shell nesto pomoci osim ako ima super nacin za kreirati vlastite autocompletione pa da umjesto da radim svoj cli iskoristim vanjski shell, a onda te parametre proslijedim svojoj aplikaciji... u sto sumnjam, je li...
<Vlado9A> nikada  neces saznati ako ne probas
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ... funkcija koja kao argument uzme 'staru' vrijednost ... primijeni logiku i vrati novu vrijednost ...
<obrut> pa pogledo sam dokumentaciju i ne cini mi se perspektivno
<Vlado9A> ono sto znam je da ima autocompletition...
<Mmike> dodobas, yup, al' ak je file ogroman onda je to malo nezgodno
<Mmike> ok, u mom slucaju nije preogroman
<Mmike> al' opet...
<Vlado9A> istina, ne s Tab tipkom nego s right arrow
<Vlado9A> i ponekad koristim taj fish shell kada mi je to potrebno
<dodobas> Mmike: ako je file ogroman onda ga i tako ne ucitavas cijelog nego ... ga consumas kao stream ...
<dodobas> tako da funkcija moze kao arguemtn prihvatiti i stream :)
<obrut> nego, jel se kod vas danas radi skraceno ? :)
<dodobas> Mmike: takodjer ... jel za test nuzno da radis s pravim vrijednostima ... mozda mozes uzati samo neki podskup ... koji ti je bitan
<Vlado9A> kod mene do 14h, a onda festa... poslodavac casti :)
<vileni> kakvo skraceno, jedino produzeno
<vileni> cak i kad sam na faksu radio nisam radio skraceno :) (iako svi ostali jesu)
<jelly> bacen dan godisnjeg na dan sa skracenin radnim vremenom :-)
<obrut> u HT-u je obicno bilo da su svi osim developera dobili mail da se radi skraceno :P
<jelly> u prijevodu, vaseg voditelja koji djon
<jelly> boli*
<Mmike> dodobas, pa testiram funkciju - funkcija promjeni file - znaci, moram testirati promjenu
<Mmike> koja je u - fileu
<Mmike> al' mozda je bolje promijenit funkciju
<Mmike> samo sto se fukcija zove 'remove_replicaset_from_upstsart'
<Mmike> a onda bi ta trebala pozivatai unutar sebe 'purge_replset_from_string' ili tako nesto
<dodobas> Mmike: pa funkcija procita file promjeni sadrzaj i zapise novi sadrzaj ...
<Mmike> pda
<Mmike> sam kaj u biti funkcija procita file, da preda ga drugoj funkciji koja promijeni sadrzaj i vrati ga nazad, i onda prva fukcija zapise promjenu
<Mmike> a ja onda unit test napravim nad drugom funckijom
<Mmike> i ne jebem se s testiranjem pisanja u file
<dodobas> sve sto treba napraviti je izmjestiti te read/write pozive u nove funkcije :)
<Mmike> ak pisanje u file faila, unhandled exception, aj bok
<Mmike> ne, rad/write ostaje u fukciji, sam treba napravit novu koja mijenja sadrzaj
<Mmike> malo quirky
<Mmike> al' lakse testirati
<Mmike> idem kakat :)
<dodobas> Mmike: isto je ... testiras logiku promjena ... gdje god ona bila ... 
<SilverSpace> dan
<ivoks> Mmike: jesi nabavio granicnike?
<Mmike> ivoks, granicnik?
<Mmike> aha, mislis na elektro-ventile
<Mmike> nisam
<Mmike> ove s alibabe ne zelim kupovati, nemam pojma kakvi su, i trebam ih uzeti milijardu
<Mmike> mislim da cu krenuti sa honywellom
<Mmike> samo mi se jedina firma koju sam nasao da to radi u .hr - ne javlja na telefon
<Mmike> poslao mail jucer, pa cemo vidjet
<Mmike> vjerojatno im je bozic
<ivoks> ali ja zbilja mislim da ces si povecati troskove
<ivoks> sto je tvoj problem tocno? spavaca soba ti je hladna dok je dnevni boravak topao?
<ivoks> http://cdn.ebaumsworld.com/mediaFiles/picture/604025/85219340.gif
<Mmike> ivoks, ma, velim, moj stan manje vise - da, u stsanu imam bed da mij je spavaca soba sa 3 vanjska zida, dok dnevni ima samo jedan. Plus u dnevnom imam 2 kompa i frizider i svasta. I onda kad idem spavat bih htio ne grijat dnevni, a grijat spavacu. A to nemrem.
<Mmike> Pa onda, kad je zima vani, nafrljim grijanje tak da je dnevna toplija neg kaj treba bit, pa mi je u spavacoj i kod deteta ok
<Mmike> al', to nije neki problem, mali je stan, pa me to 'extra' grijanje dnevnog kosta mozda 100-200 kuna ekstra na kraju godine
<Mmike> bed je kod punice - oni imaju katnicu i jedan bojler na cijelu kucu
<Mmike> prvo su imali termostat u dnevnom boravku dolje, jer, kao, dolje se najvise vremena provodi
<Mmike> no, kad se dnevni zagrije, termostat iskljuci grijanje, pa je u sobama na katu zima - jer se ne stignu dovoljno brzo zagrijati, a i brze se hlade
<Mmike> (jer, opet, u dnevnom dolje i telka i kompovi i frizider i svasta)
<Mmike> e, pa su prebacili termostat u hodnik
<Mmike> a hodnik je u biti stepeniste na kat
<Mmike> tak da sva toplina ode gore
<ivoks> cek cek
<Mmike> cekam
<ivoks> htio bi ne grijat dnevni, a grijat spavacu
<ivoks> ne vidim di je problem
<Mmike> da, u svom stanu (recimo, to je vise 'proof of concept talk)
<ivoks> na stranu da bi spavaca po noci trebala biti ok 18, radi zdravlja, ali ajde
<Mmike> da, al' nebi trebala bit 16 :D
<ivoks> termostat ti je u dnevnoj?
<Mmike> termostat je u dnevnoj
<Mmike> (moja zena brije da je u spavacoj -22, tak da... :D )
<ivoks> onda zatvoris u dnevnoj ventil, ne do kraja
<ivoks> zapamti da ces vise trositi tako
<Mmike> nemam termo ventile na radijataorima
<ivoks> kakve termo
<ivoks> samo ga zatvoris na pola
<Mmike> znaci, ak zatvorim ventil na pola, recimo, u dnevnoj
<Mmike> nisam nist napravio
<ivoks> jesi
<Mmike> jer, nece radijator u dnevnoj nist manje grijati
<ivoks> hoce, manje ce vode uci
<Mmike> jest, smanjio sam protok
<Mmike> ali
<ivoks> ako ti u spavacoj ne grije, onda trebas odzraciti radijator
<Mmike> ma grije, vrel je radijator
<Mmike> al' pre kratko je 'upaljen'
<Mmike> jer se dnevni brze zgrije
<ivoks> zato zatvaras ventil u dnevnoj
<Mmike> da, i time nista ne napravim
<Mmike> jer
<ivoks> da tamo malo grije
<Mmike> slusaj, bogara mu :D
<Mmike> znaci, temperatura vode u cijevima je, ajmo rec, 55C
<Mmike> radijator je hladan
<Mmike> (znaci, na 20C, temperatura sobe, recimo)
<Mmike> i sad pustim grijanje
<Mmike> ventil je 100% otvoren
<ivoks> u sobi
<Mmike> voda tece kroz radijator i grije radijator
<Mmike> i za X vremena radijataor se zagrije na 55C
<ivoks> dobro, i
<Mmike> recimo da mu kod mene doma treba 10 minuta da se full zagrije
<Mmike> ok, a sad isto to, ali ventil na 50%
<Mmike> znaci, hladan radijator, pustim vodu, ali 50%
<ivoks> govorimo o radijatoru u sobi ili dnevnom?
<Mmike> tih 50% nece sprijeciti da se radijator zagrije do 55C
<Mmike> ma sveisto
<Mmike> smanjivanje protoka vode ne smanjuje temperaturu vode
<Mmike> samo treba vise vremena da se radijator zagrije na 55C
<ivoks> naravno, ali smanjuje dotok vode i temperaturu radijatora
<Mmike> i umjesto 10 minuta da se full zagrije treba mu 15
<Mmike> i za 15 minuta je radijator opet na 55C
<ivoks> zatvori ga skroz
<ivoks> ili ga malo otvori
<ivoks> to moras dvije-tri noci isprobati i to je to
<Mmike> morao bih valjda otvoriti radijator na 1/18
<Mmike> ili koliko vec
<ivoks> ako ces ici svaku sobu grijati sa termostatom, bojler ti se nikada nece ugasiti
<Mmike> al' i onda bi se isti u pol sata ugrijao
<Mmike> pa to je ok - ako zelim da mi je u sobama toplo
<Mmike> tj, ak je tak zima da bojler mora stalno radit
<Mmike> protiv tog si nemrem pomoc
<Mmike> al' cu manje trosit ak grijem samo spavacu neg ak grijem cijeli stan
<ivoks> ja sam svoje grijanje prilagodjavao prije mjesec dana
<Mmike> velim opet, moj stan nije neki bed, jer je mali
<Mmike> al' je bed kuca od punice
<Mmike> oni 3k kuna trose na plin
<Mmike> jer im je boljer - stalno upaljen
<ivoks> i pogodio sam opciju gdje bojler minimalno radi (pali se tri puta po noci), a u stanu je 22
<Mmike> a stalno je upaljen jer je termostat na debilnom mjestu u kuci
<ivoks> za to nema lijeka
<Mmike> u hodniku/stepenistu di je zima uvijek, cak i kad radi radijator, toplina sva ode gore
<Mmike> ima - svaka soba svoj termostat
<ivoks> ako je termostat u konstantno hladnom, onda je to pusiona
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> oni su rijesili problem 'zima nam je u sobama' time sto su maknuli termostat u dio di je stalno zima
<Mmike> al' isto tak su mogli ga ostavit u dnevnom i napizdit ga na 45C
<ivoks> kako ce to termostat u sobama rijesiti?
<Mmike> pa, ovak je stalno vruce svukud
<ivoks> onda moras mijenjati termostat na neki AP koji ce skupljati info od svih termostata u kuci
<Mmike> pa da
<Mmike> naravno :D
<Mmike> to radi onaj honywell
<ivoks> ok
<Mmike> a honywell je dobar jer se spaja na postojeci sustav
<ivoks> ja sam mislio da ti zelis regulirati na radijatoru
<Mmike> samo kaj nije bas jeftin
<ivoks> a to nije tako, vec reguliras na jednom centralnom mjestu
<Mmike> u biti ja zelim da mi je svaka zona svoja zona
<ivoks> prema informacijama iz soba
<Mmike> erm, svaka soba svoja zona
<Mmike> i za to tgrebam 2 stvari - centralni pimpek koji pali/gasi radijator, i remote-controlled ventil
<ivoks> bojler
<Mmike> pa kad u sobi postane zima, termostat kaze 'zima je' i onda: a) otvori ventil na radijaatoru u sobi, b) kaze bojleru 'grij'
<Mmike> a bojler radi dok god postoji bar jedan termostat koji je rekao 'grij'
<Mmike> i onda mogu gore u sobama namjestit temperaturu na 24, recimo. kad naraste do 24, sobe se gore ne griju. Ak dolje nema nikoga, radijator ne radi. TJ, upali se opet kad temperatura padne ispod 24.
<Mmike> E, tocno to radi honywell
<Mmike> ima centralnu jedinicu koja slusa termostate i zna upalit bojler kad bar jedan termostat kaze 'grij'
<Mmike> (jer, paljenje/gasenje bojlera je glupi on/off switch)
<Mmike> jedini bed je sto 'starter kit' ima termo ventile koji mjere temperaturu, a oni su dost zdrkani, jer stoje uz radijator
<Mmike> al' dobro, za prvu ruku i to je ok
<Mmike> drugi bed je kaj nisu bas jeftini, svaki taj ventil dodje 30ak funti
<vileni> a koliko ih trebas?
<Mmike> opet, jeftinije nego ovo kaj mi petrokov objasnjava da se jedino moze - cupat sve van i stavit super-duper-extra-deluxe bojler sa 'razvodnim granama' i neznam kaj
<Mmike> vileni, 8
<Mmike> 8 prostorija treba grijati
<vileni> Mmike: a racun je 3kkn?
<Mmike> 3k kn
<Mmike> 2500-3000, ovisi kak je zima vani :)
<Mmike> e, i onda sam gledao
<vileni> pa dobro, ako ustedi trecinu to je kroz 2 zime otplaceno
<Mmike> i nasao na alibabi te remote-ventile
<Mmike> dovedes im 9V, ovino o polaritetu ventil se pali ili gasi
<ivoks> zakaj ne rade na toplinu, mamu im
<ivoks> stavljas ih na izvor energije, a njima i dalje treba struja
<Mmike> zato kaj kostaju 10 eura komad :)
<Mmike> i zato kaj su zamisljeni, valjda, za kontrolu prskalica u vrtu ili tak nesh
<Mmike> e, i sad, u teoriji
<Mmike> lako je napravit sklop koji pali/gasi ventile
<Mmike> arduino + wifi modul
<Mmike> termiostati su isto pun kufer jeftini
<Mmike> centralna jedinica bi bila rpi
<Mmike> i onda mogu cuda raditi
<Mmike> onda mogu cak i mjeriti temperaturu vode u cijevima
<Mmike> pa prilagodjavati istu
<Mmike> vidjeti dal se vise isplati da je voda 45C ili 65C
<Mmike> ili mozda imati vodu na 65C u pocetku, da se brze zgrije, pa onda smanjiti na 50C 
<Mmike> i tak
<Mmike> ono, cuda cuda cuda mogu uprogramirat
<Mmike> to je ono kaj ce ovi 'super mega delux' vailanti i ti imati za 10 godina
<Mmike> idem u ducan
<ivoks> ja sam skuzio da imam manju potrosnju kada vodu drzim na 60
<ivoks> prije mi je bilo na 45
<ivoks> bojler je stalno radio
<ivoks> s time da mi se od 9 do 18 gasi i odrzava 18, ako treba odrzavati
<ivoks> jos moram sloziti da je ok 20 po noci
<Mmike> ivoks, to, mislim, ovisi o temperaturi vani - kad je vani jako hladno onda ti voda mora bit toplija
<Mmike> al' kad je vani mlako hladno onda stavis manju temperaturu vode
<Mmike> ugl, ak nadjem te ventile
<Mmike> (to MORA Netko u europi prodavati)
<Mmike> onda mogu slozit pametnu kucu sam tak
<ivoks> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-eMcT7s2kdGs/WFK8tKSFB-I/AAAAAAAAShw/7mOEyNAw0KQWwakd3LUBPRtMcdmTTY2ngCLcB/s1600/EmulexPersyst_4M_ISA.jpeg
<dodobas> oho ... Python36 je vani
<Mmike> dodobas, ti si fensi-smenser
<Mmike> dal' si probao kad rust?
<dodobas> Mmike: yes ... bijah ti nudio da napravimo projekt ... ali eto ... odustao sam cekati te ... :)
<Mmike> projekt
<dodobas> imao sam PoC ... PG + http JSON API u Rustu ...
<Mmike> u rustu ?
<Mmike> well
<Mmike> kaki ti je rust?
<dodobas> Mmike: pa ideja je bila .. nesto sto jos nisam probao ... ti si isto imao neke ideje 
<Mmike> moram pocet pit opet
<Mmike> ne sjecam se :)
<dodobas> nemam dovoljno iskustva da bih ista rekao
<dodobas> koncepti su ok, ima nekih fora projekata kao rust-tokio ... koji su mi zanimljivi
<dodobas> al .. kako vec planiram instalirat freebsd do kraja godine ... necu imat bas puno vremena za ostalo :)
<dodobas> https://aturon.github.io/blog/2016/08/11/futures/
<dodobas> pogledaj samo graph na kraju ...
<obrut> btw. sretan festivus isotmisljenicima :)
<dodobas> festivus for tha rest of us :)
<obrut> i
<obrut> ivoks: oces da ti posaljem fotke kartica koje ja imam doma, bas sam neki dan izvuko memoriju iz decstationa, da vidi cipova na kartici... :)
<obrut> dodobas: jel taj rust dosao do stadija kad ima smisla pocet radit nesto suvislo u tome ?
<obrut> ja sam ga proucavao i zakljucio da jos nije vrijeme za to
<dodobas> obrut: only for fun ... 
<dodobas> doduse ... sad vise ne mozs buildad mozilla-firefox bez rusta ...
<obrut> aha, zato mi se firefox krsi redovito :P
<obrut> bas se prije sat vremena smrzo
<dodobas> obrut: samo ako koristis ff-nightly :)
<obrut> mos mislit :)
<dodobas> meni firefox radi ok ... dok ne predje 3G rama ... onda se uspori ...
<dodobas> ali da se crasho... pa to ne pamtim ...
<obrut> .... da imas otvoreno 100 tabova ko i ja :)
<dodobas> imam trenutno ... 97
<dodobas> no tookm dana ode na 150-200 ...
<dodobas> onda ih ujutro cistim :)
<obrut> ti bar cistis :)
<obrut> jedno vrijeme sam browsao s profilom koji nije pamtio nista i kad god bi skrsio firefox/ubio proces/stovec, ostao bih bez svega i milina :)
<obrut> ovako stoje stvari koje cu procitat kad stignem
<obrut> ""
<dodobas> obrut: pa imas sessionManager ...
<obrut> ma u stanardnom profilu je to sve ok, ovaj profil je bas napravljen da ne pamti nista :)
<obrut> pr0n i slicni profili :)
<obrut> i tak, Srbija dobiva 6 Mig-29 .... ima da nas satru s tim
<obrut> hipotetski, je li :)
<vileni> pa ako su u voznom stanju
<obrut> u slucaju da se budalama (pri tom prvenstveno mislim na ove nase) nesto prohtje
<obrut> vileni: vjerojatno nisu, trebace na remont
<Mmike> vileni, si slozio rutera?
<vileni> Mmike: nisam, jucer smo kasno dosli sa domjenka
<Mmike> pfft
<Mmike> :)
<vileni> https://twitter.com/IvanSkorin/status/812293767789166596
<vileni> wtf
<obrut> ok, guzva na cesti, al ovi auti izmedju semafora i trajvana na prakticki pjesackom dijelu... :P
<obrut> i onda mi zena kaze da uzmem auto ako trebam... je... mislim da cu ipak s biciklom do grada
<vileni> google kaze da je bolje sad
<vileni> to valjda migracija ovih sto imaju skraceno
<vileni> idu na skijanja
<obrut> i tak... zena ostavi kolac da se pece u pecnici i ode u ducan.. naravno istekne tajmer, nje nema.... srecom pa sam nekim slucajem doma
<obrut> i tak... trebam si kupit novog misa, gledam sta se nudi u ducanu, pogledam detalje jednog modela, OS: ..... Linux kernel 2.4+  dakle, na starijim kernelima ne radi :P
<SilverSpace> no da
<SilverSpace> obrut: 29 je krs od aviona
<SilverSpace> lijepo izgleda dodus
<SilverSpace> e
<obrut> krs ?
<SilverSpace> https://militaristikablog.wordpress.com/2015/03/05/mitovi-i-legende-o-lovcu-mig-29/
<SilverSpace> obrut: da krš
<obrut> taj krs pokrsi sve nase sto leti u zraku :P
<SilverSpace> ah to da i to je upitno
<SilverSpace> ovisi kaj nosi na sebi 
<jelly> obrut, "usb support added in 2.4"? 
<SilverSpace> http://uploads.disquscdn.com/images/eb9fa005f0e46e5186c9b83860f3817aae34e0034da6513634ff69b4d7f6d6a7.gif
<Mmike> ivoks, http://micropelt.com/itrv.php
<vileni> posto su ti?
<vileni> Mmike: ovi spominju enocean, koji je valjda kompatibilan sa tim termostatima
<Mmike> da
<Mmike> valjda
<Mmike> al to je ono kaj je ivoks spominjao
<Mmike> ne treba baterija
<Mmike> neg se sam puni toplinom
<Mmike> i NEMA TERMOSTAT :)
<Mmike> root@ibkec:/proc/1927/fd# ls -l /proc/$(pidof kodi.bin)/fd | wc -l
<Mmike> 602
<vileni> pa nema na sebi
<Mmike> kodi se fakat raspizdi :)
<vileni> ali trebao bi imati neki
<Mmike> vileni, pa da, nema na sebi
<Mmike> nego ima remote termostat koji mu govori kaj treba radit
<vileni> a spominje se ovaj enocean
<Mmike> bed je kad je termostat odmah uz radijator
<vileni> a ovaj openhab je kao napravljen za rpi
<vileni> i prica sa tim
<vileni> sad mene zanima kako to sloziti
<vileni> iako ja nemam utjecaja na izvor grijanja
<vileni> ali barem mogu kontrolirati temp
<Mmike> kodi presto downloadirat subtitleove: http://jebo.me/pas/9
<Mmike> vileni, toplana? imate razdjelnike?
<vileni> ne jos
<vileni> Mmike: jel ti sad na rpi kodi?
<Mmike> vileni, jok jos
<Mmike> stari onaj laptop
<Mmike> xbmc mi je puno bolje radio
<vileni> pa mozda je vrijeme
<Mmike> kodi svako malo neki kufer ne radi
<vileni> meni sve radi
<vileni> ali jedini zahtjev je da ima titlove
<vileni> koje ionako vecinu vremena skida sickrage
<Mmike> meni, eto, ne rade titlovi :)
<Mmike> opensubtitles trazi user/password
<vileni> pa napravi neki fejk
<Mmike> a ovaj subnesto javlja error
<Mmike> pred 2-3 dana raidlo ok
<vileni> pa mozda uopce niej do kodija
<vileni> zna opensubtitles izvoditi svasta
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-24
<obrut> gimp mi se nesto krsi :P
<obrut> odnosno zaglavi
<Mmike> vileni, otvorio acc na opensubtitles, stavio u kodi, radi k'o veliko
<obrut> Mmike: znaci sad opensubtitles tocno zna koje filmove gledas ilegalno :)
<Mmike> za razliku od prije, kad to nikako nije mogao znati :D
<obrut> pa nije bas povezivo sve requeste :)
<vileni> zato ja imam neki drugi account za to i torrent sajtove
<vileni> iako gugl vjerojatno zna da je to povezano
<dodobas> putar
<vileni> jutar
<budz0r> drustvo ide jedan reboot ubuntu-hr servera
<SilverSpace> vece
#ubuntu-hr 2016-12-25
<Vlado9A> dobro jutro
<Vlado9A> pospanci
<Hrki> Sretna Božići drage građevine!
<Vlado9A> svim hrvatskim građevinama, sretan Božić :)
<dodobas> frohe Weihnachten, iseljene rvacke građevine :)
<jelly> http://imgur.com/gallery/qcwU1 kolaci
<SilverSpace> Sretan Božić svima
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-18
<vileni> obruT: uzmi x220! :)
<jelly> nije li to 12"
<wathoom> 12.5" al je dobar
<jelly> meni je T420s dobar
<jelly> i to mi je skoro premali ekran
<Mmike> wathoom, koji to?
<Mmike> irc me zbunio
<Mmike> a, x220
<Mmike> x220 ima proc koji j emalo spornjikav ovih dana
<wathoom> x220 me fino sluzi. vrti sve od steama do virtualboxa i jos stosta
<Mmike> ne vrti hangoutse bas najbolje, cpu ga izda :/
<wathoom> meni rade ok. al ne app nego kroz browser
<sillyslux> jos samo da je fhd s 176 dpi
<wathoom> to mu je mana da. al navodno ima FHD panela za nabavit, akk se hoces sam zezat s tim.
<sillyslux> oh lol... http://letsitbe.jugem.jp/?eid=62
<sillyslux> ty veri not
<wathoom> :D
<Mmike> wathoom, sto vrtis na tom x220?
<obruT> nista pametno vjerojatno :P
<vileni> ma za te pare nema boljeg
<obruT> koje pare ? dje to ima za kupit ?
<vileni> njuskalo
<vileni> ili pitaj igustin_ 
<wathoom> Mmike: to mi primarni komp tak da vrti sve kaj trebam. od igrica, filmova, VM-ki, containera, CAD programa pa nadalje...
<Mmike> za te pare nema boljeg, slazem se
<Mmike> jedino, velim
<Mmike> meni CPU malo kilav
<vileni> pa kad moras openstack vrtiti na desktopu
<Mmike> pokrenem hangoutse i malo se muci :)
<Mmike> wathoom, koji OS imas gore?
<vileni> meni samo da je jos rama
<Mmike> vileni, koliko imas?
<vileni> 12
<Mmike> pfft
<wathoom> isto
<Mmike> ja trazim 32GB DDR4 sodim :)
<Mmike> al' nema nikud
<vileni> pa mislim da to ne postoji?
<Mmike> a 
<Mmike> odbijam vjerovat u to :)
<Mmike> kao cini mi se da sam na amazonu nekud vidio, tipa 400 dolara kostalo
<Mmike> al' 
<vileni> to ti za x260?
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> vileni, http://www.centon.com/download/products/RDKO10073G03/Datasheet.pdf
<Mmike> Warranty:  Lifetime
<sillyslux> http://psref.lenovo.com/syspool/Sys/PDF/ThinkPad/ThinkPad%20X260/ThinkPad_X260_Platform_Specifications.pdf
<sillyslux> Memory 16GB max / 2133MHz DDR4, one DDR4 SO-DIMM socket
<jelly> tak pisalo i za ovaj T420s da ide max 2x4 pa ide i 2x8
<vileni> ali bar idu 2
<vileni> ovaj pise one DDR4
<Mmike> yup
<sillyslux> mehh jelly kako si to saznao?
<Mmike> proc moze 32gige, pa nema razloga da ne radi
<Mmike> samo da ima za kupit :)
<Mmike> sillyslux, za x220 pise isto da je 8GB max, a ja imam 16 unutra
<sillyslux> mehh
<vileni> nije bilo 8gb modula u vrijeme kad su napisali dokumentaciju za x220
<vileni> sad je vec 6-7 godina star
<sillyslux> trazim informacije za jetway nf93 mobo, pise 4gb max, uzeo bi mozda 8GB iz kine i neki quad core cpu... ali neznam...
<jelly> sillyslux: probali na licu mjesta kod prodavaca
<jelly> pa mi je jos upsellao umjesto X220 T420s ;-)
<sillyslux> hmmm... 2x 4gb DDR2 na ibeju $70
<jelly> so-dimm?
<sillyslux> da
<sillyslux> https://www.ebay.de/itm/Neu-Micron-8GB-Kit-2X-4GB-PC2-6400S-DDR2-800MHZ-200pin-Sodimm-Laptop-Memory-RAM/322876855073?hash=item4b2cf5d321:g:uO4AAOSwDFBaB2Md
<sillyslux> 800MHz, a 667 je blizu 70
<jelly> sto imas toliko staro da ide ddr2
<sillyslux> http://www.jetwaycomputer.com/NF93.html
<sillyslux> ako odem u ducan isprobat, platit cu duplo vise
<sillyslux> ili nista ako ne radi
<Mmike> sillyslux, koji cpu imas gore?
<sillyslux> trenutno p8400
<sillyslux> Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU     P8600  @ 2.40GHz
<sillyslux> mozda bi uzeo https://www.ebay.de/itm/Original-Intel-Core-2-Extreme-QX9300-SLB5J-Prozessor-2-53-GHz-1066-MHz-P-Sockel/263261993614?hash=item3d4ba33a8e:g:JvUAAOSw8OZZ-9fd
<Mmike> cini se da je 8gb max za tu plocu, s obzirom na chipset: https://ark.intel.com/products/35134/Intel-82GM45-Graphics-and-Memory-Controller-Hub
<jelly> sillyslux: di si ti, os kupit kram^H^H^H^Hizvrsni i5-660 stroj sa 8GB DDR3 :-)
<sillyslux> stroj komplet?
<sillyslux> split
<jelly> ima: aes-ni; nema: 4 slota za RAM, samo 2.  Uh, Split
<sillyslux> zg?
<jelly> da
<Mmike> "I like telling UDP jokes because I don't care if you don't get them"
<Mmike> You wanna hear a TCP joke ?
<Mmike>  You wanna hear a TCP joke ?
<Mmike>  You wanna hear a TCP joke ?
<Mmike>  You wanna hear a TCP joke ?
<Mmike> ČD
<Mmike> who has good arp joke?
<vileni> Mmike: vidim da ucis o mrezama malo :D
<jelly> Knock, knock!  Who's there?  Philip Glass.  Knock, knock!  Who's there?  Philip Glass.  Knock, knock!  Who's there?  Philip Glass.  Knock, knock!  Who's there?  Philip Glass.  [...]
<Mmike> vileni, copy paste sa internnog kompanijinog kanala :)
<Mmike> ima i onaj: ipv6 paket udje u bar. Nitko ne prica s njim.
<Mmike> :D
<jelly> mislis ::D
<vileni> haha jelly 
<jelly> TCP packet walks into a bar & says “I'd like a beer.” Barman replies “You'd like a beer?” “Yes,” replies TCP packet,“I'd like a beer.”
<jelly> ako zelite neki udp multicast vic, morate se pretplatiti.
 * jelly done
<Mmike> jelly, lol :D :D
<sillyslux> pa nista kupit cemo novi comp :/
<jelly> c2d sam imao na poslu prije ovog ivy bridge i3, ovaj je bar duplo brzi u svemu 
<sillyslux> duplo brze meni ne treba
<sillyslux> ram only, really
<sillyslux> hoce li koji program pokrenit za 5 ili 10 sekunde svejedno mi je
<jelly> da, al bilo koji ddr3 ce bit odma i brzi
<sillyslux> da
<jelly> ne mora bit novi i ddr4
<sillyslux> neko je prije pola god pejsta link na neki online ducan u hr
<sillyslux> itx board, cpu onboard 100€
<sillyslux> gore je bilo crno/zuto oko navigacije
<sillyslux> koji je to shop?
<sillyslux> instar...
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=so49WpSj9bo
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Let It Go - from Frozen (metal cover by Leo Moracchioli) :: Duration: 04:57 :: Views: 9,253,136 uploaded by Frog Leap Studios :: 112,526 likes :: 1,898 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<sillyslux> uf, ako nije taj 8GB DDR2 on da je, sta god da uzmem bit ce $70 + x
<jelly> za tih 500-700kn vec najdes stariju plocu i cpu sa ddr3
<sillyslux> https://www.njuskalo.hr/pc-racunala/pc-amd-8gb-ram-oglas-23910048
<sillyslux> hm pomalo blesavo
<sillyslux> dam jos toga malo vise, te kune, pa bude neki mali nuc :|
<sillyslux> odo pusit :P
<sillyslux> empty bempty, 8gb ddr4 ista cijena ko ddr2
<Mmike> ivoks, kak da velim pacemakeru da makne resurs na drugi nod i da taj tam ostane? kad velim 'crm resource migrate' onda samo dodam constraint da taj resurs vise nije na tom nodu, ili da bude na nodu x, al' kad velim 'unmigrate' constraint nestane i opet sve po starom
<Mmike> izgleda da nemrem to sam tak
<Mmike> stickines=INFINITY
<Mmike> i onda bi mozdaaaa moglo
<Mmike> cem probam
<Mmike> odo jest
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-19
<hbogner> wtf?? kaj mysql nije free?
<hbogner> MySQL Enterprise Edition (commercial)?
<jelly> enterprise edition nije free, community je
<hbogner> pa koji klinac....
<hbogner> ahaa, nasao gpl mysql comunity eddition download
<hbogner> hebo mysql, pg je zakon
<obruT> bas sam htio napisat, sta fali postgresu :)
<hbogner> klijent trazi mysql
<hbogner> pokusavam ag nagovorit da predje na pgsql
<hbogner> ali trebali bi preraditi svoj softver za to
<Mmike> fali mu dobar HA :)
<Mmike> al' eto, 10ka ima logical replication, pa pa pa
<ivoks> www.init.hr/agonija-cista-agonija/
<ivoks> novosti u avanturi
<Mmike> ivoks, bas citao i placem od muke
<Mmike> idijoti
<Mmike> meni tak bila dosla kazna za neki drek za firmu, jer nisam neznam sta, pred par godina - i isto tak, 8 dana imao za platit, inace ovrha. Doslo mi doma 3 tjedna kasnije, i to u kaslic, nista preporuceno i to (inace sva porezna sranja dobijam preporucenom postom)
<Mmike> I mosh plakat, objasnjavat, jebe s enjima. Rekla mi zena da tuzim Postu :D
<obruT> ono kad guglas kako nesto napravit u postgresu (kako izgleda sintaska komande) i na kraju dodas ; :P
<obruT> jesam ja jedini kojem se ovo cini naopako ? https://github.com/randomvariable/kms-cryptsetup
<SilverSpace> dobri deni 
<pav> obruT: nisi jedini
<pav> kad vidim "can be used on stateless systems like CoreOS or Intel Clear Linux." odmah dobijem mlade
<jelly> https://nipplepeople.bandcamp.com/ explicit lyrics
<jelly> obruT: ne, tocno tak rade cryptolockeri :-)
<jelly> stateless systems je cijela prica zasto systemd ima... zanimljive tehnicke odluke 
<SilverSpace> http://www.omgubuntu.co.uk/2017/12/ubuntu-corrupting-lenovo-laptop-bios
<obruT> SilverSpace: hmm, ja planiram kupit lenovo laptop sutra ili prekosutra i vjerojatno bi stavio ubuntu 17.10 :) MATE edition...
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-20
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj kupujes?
<obruT> SilverSpace: ne znam jos :) al vjerojatno lenovo :)
<sillyslux> hah, vidio si SilverSpaceov zadnji link?
<sillyslux> tako je kernel prije nekoliko godina koripira neke intel nic-ove, ako se ne varam...
<obruT> vidio, da :) zato sam i spomenuo :)
<SilverSpace> bolje znati nego se poslije patiti
<SilverSpace> ja imam dva lenovo i zbilja sam zadovoljan 
<SilverSpace> doduse jako malo koristena ono za more najvise
<obruT> ja imam neko staro lenovo smece (kao privatni laptop), oko 2500 kn sam ga platio prije gro godina, touchpad mu nije nikad radio kako treba, tastatura losa, al sta je taj pretrpio... ne znam koji laptop bi prezivio toliko vremena u takvim okolnostima :)
<obruT> sad mu je tastatura skroz u ku*cu, ne rade bas sva slova, pa reko bilo bi vrijeme za nesto novo
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> cini mi se da si se odlucio pocastiti za novu godinu :) 
<SilverSpace> jel zena odobrila :)
<Mmike> obruT, koji imas, i koji kupujes?
<Mmike> jer, novi lenovoi su znatno losiji od starih, sto se build-kvalitete tice
<obruT> imam ideapad s400, a koji kupujem, nemam blage veze
<obruT> trebam nesto 13.3 - 14", barem 1920x1080 rezolucija, ac wifi, mrezna je veeeliki plus, ako nema mrezne mora imati barem 3 usb porta... i to je to... nije toliko bitno koliko je jak hardver, ali je bitno da ne kosta previse jer se moze dogoditi da vec nakon dva tjedan padne drvo na njega ili bude ukraden iz auta :)
<obruT> ili iz satora :)
<SilverSpace> U svijetu pala prodaja LCD TV-a za 4,1% jebga premalo se kvare 
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj opet negdje planiras na zaledeni slap
<obruT> pa nadam se da ce se nesto zaledit ove zime
<obruT> iako, obzirom na to u kakvoj sam kondi trenutno, sav ce led popucat kad se ja objesim na njega :)
<SilverSpace> kaj slabo vozis
<SilverSpace> ja se udebljo ko pajcek 
<SilverSpace> nikad tezi 
 * obruT too :)
<SilverSpace> Blokiranje napasnih oglasa u Chromeu od 15. veljače
<SilverSpace> ha
<SilverSpace> znaju kak privuci korisnike 
<SilverSpace> sam ne kuzim kak google uvodi borbu protiv reklama 
<SilverSpace> nesto mi tu smrdi
<vileni> vise mjesta za njihove
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=12&v=2Vv-BfVoq4g
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Ed Sheeran - Perfect (Official Music Video) :: Duration: 04:40 :: Views: 336,069,289 uploaded by Ed Sheeran :: 3,615,702 likes :: 92,177 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> nikad cuo do danas za ovog lika
<SilverSpace> a ima najprodavaniji album za ovu godinu u hrvatskoj 
<SilverSpace> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hr6OhfMVcn0
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Intelligent TS100 65W Programmable Digital Electric Soldering Iron Station Temperature Adjustable :: Duration: 03:32 :: Views: 2,407 uploaded by Laseraxe :: 7 likes :: 4 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<SilverSpace> uzeo sam novu lemilicu 
<SilverSpace> netko lap netko lemilicu :) 
<vileni> SilverSpace: ja nisam za njega cuo dok nije u top gearu vozio krug
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-21
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> obruT: https://i.imgur.com/GRNV26h.gif
<datase> ^ [climbing] image/gif 350x267 1.1MiB :: 969 views :: safe for work
<obruT> SilverSpace: vidio sam to
<obruT> to isto se dogodilo frendu, on je penjao, ja sam ga osiguravao, al srecom, bio je nekih 2m iznad povrsine snijega, ledena zavjesa na kojoj je bio se tako otkinula, samo skliznula dolje i zapikla u snijeg, a on je ostao zapiknut u led :)
<SilverSpace> uh
<obruT> samo smo se pomaknuli nekih 10-15 metara u lijevo na novu zavjesu i nastavili s penjanjem :)
<SilverSpace> https://i.pinimg.com/originals/73/f7/c6/73f7c6b0f64b0358f92db5e21f019a41.gif
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> obruT: zajeban led 
<Mmike> 16GB u laptopu
<Mmike> k'o da mi je netko dao zraka :)
<hbogner> vidis trebao bi ja rac sefu da mi nadogradi laptop, imam 500gb hdd a 500gb ssd bi bio preporod, i mozda da 12gb rama zamjenimo sa 16gb :D
<Mmike> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Francesinha
<datase> ^ Francesinha is a Portuguese sandwich originally from Porto, made with bread, wet-cured ham, linguiça, fresh sausage like chipolata, steak or roast meat and covered with melted cheese and a hot thick tomato and beer sauce served with...
<SilverSpace> gemišt
<SilverSpace> .gemišt
<sillyslux> https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1500916193/the-worlds-smallest-phone-introducing-the-zanco-ti/
<Mmike> SilverSpace, e, srca mu, bio sam ti danas u kvartu i nisam se javio :( :(
<SilverSpace> Mmike: a jebi ga sad 
<SilverSpace> :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-22
<Mmike> SilverSpace, ti si neki internet radijo slusao, kaj koristis za to, webapp, ili?
<jelly> > The Long Island Iced Tea Corporation, aptly-named, is now the "Long Blockchain Corporation". The stock market was so pleased by the change of name that its stock price tripled. https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/12/iced-tea-company-stock-triples-after-adding-blockchain-to-name/
<Mmike> yea ;))
<Mmike> btw, potonulo sve sinoc :)
<obruT> vec vidim novu firmu: Splivalo blockchain :)
<SilverSpace> dan
<SilverSpace> Mmike: radio tray
<Mmike> mario@mx260 ~> apt-cache search radiotray
<Mmike> radiotray - online radio streaming player
<Mmike> to?
<SilverSpace> da
<SilverSpace> kaj su konji izgubili sapu malo su se strmopizdili ua 24h
<Mmike> yup
<Mmike> sad kad jos malo padne, opet kupit, pa holdat
<kre> Mmike: ajde, jesi zaradio neke milijune? :)
<Mmike> sta milijune, milijarde :D
<SilverSpace> cega likovata
<SilverSpace> kilovata*
<SilverSpace> megavata :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj se ti ne javis kad si mi u kvartu ha
<Mmike> SilverSpace, starost, jebiga
<Mmike> opce se nisam sjetio :(
<kre> Mmike: https://goo.gl/hG2aM1 :)
<SilverSpace> ni na teglu ljutog se nisi sjetio 
<Mmike> kre, hahahahah, da
<Mmike> lik je car :D :D :D
 * Mmike ne sam da nije zaradio nego je prodao sve tamo kad je bitcoin drugi put dipnuo sa cca $1000 na cca $400 :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: doduse jucer otvorio jednu flasicu i nije tak vise ljuto izgubilo ljutinu morat cu ove godine ljutinu podebljati 
<Mmike> SilverSpace, nisam, jebemyu :( SilverSpace ne stignem danas, al' iduci tjedan sam na godisnjem pa nek prode katolicko praznikovanje
<Mmike> a prije komunistickog :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<Mmike> u pivoteci po novom (ili starom) imaju one alpinos volimljuto umake
<Mmike> ti su mi najdrazi jer nisu zasecereni/zakiseljeni/zasoljeni 
<Mmike> nego se bas fino papricice osjete
<SilverSpace> ja nikako do njih bas da probam neki njihov ljuti
<jelly> sigh.  Nadjem 55" TV za 4200kn, 4k, reviewovi vele da... A/V sync steka kad gledas tv, ko los media player
<Mmike> SilverSpace, https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qhwlEkehgbk
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 2017 Formula 3 Macau Grand Prix Incredible Finish :: Duration: 04:04 :: Views: 117,709 uploaded by MT89 :: 831 likes :: 22 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> SilverSpace, budem ti ja dofuro, valjda se nece ukiselit dok se to desi :D :d
<SilverSpace> Mmike: je gledao sam to ludi krug
<SilverSpace> :)
<kre> jelly: dio tih televizora danas imaju optimizaciju slike, boja, uniform lightning optimizacije itd. koja uzrokuje lagging -- ja sam to kod sebe isto morao ugasiti
<SilverSpace> Mmike: zima mi je sad na biciklo inace sam ili u vrtu ili na biciklu :) 
<jelly> ima i optimizaciju da, > Die Standardeinstellungen zum Bild sind sehr schlecht. Gesichter und Hautfarben sehen sehr wachsig aus, also wie Wachsfiguren, einfach nur grauenvoll.
<kre> ugh
<jelly> zanimljivo da modeli sa bijelim kucistem imaju pola zvjezdice vise od crnih
<Mmike> jelly, sehr gut Č=
<kre> jelly: mora biti 4k?
<jelly> crni je npr. Grundig 55 GUB 8768, bijeli 55 GUW 8768 https://www.amazon.de/product-reviews/B01GE3Y2GO/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_viewpnt_rgt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1&filterByStar=critical&pageNumber=1 https://www.amazon.de/Grundig-Fernseher-Ultra-HD-Triple-Tuner/dp/B01GFZVYR6/ref=cm_cr_arp_d_product_sims?ie=UTF8
<jelly> ne, al za tu cijenu bi uzeo i 4k ;-)
<kre> jelly: ja imam TX-50AS650 i fakat je ok
<kre> nazalost nije 4k
<jelly> ionako sam corav toliko da mi je i 720p dosta 
<kre> ako se dobro sjecam bolje vidis od mene!
<jelly> da s ocalama od -16 
<kre> ma nemas -16?
<jelly> ne
<jelly> to su samo ocale. zadnje mjerenje stvarne dioptrije je -18.0L -11.0D
<kre> o jebemu legendo :(
<kre> zao mi je
<SilverSpace> jelly: jesi ti probao lece nositi ??
<kre> SilverSpace: sto si stariji to je teze nositi lece
<kre> ja ih nosim/nosio sam 25 godina i postaje mi pain
<jelly> proslo ljeto sam nosio za u more
<SilverSpace> znam mojoj sestri se zaustavila dioptrija od kad lece nosi 
<jelly> ako ima polutvrde ili tvrde, lako moguce
<SilverSpace> i netjak isto ima problem i on sad lece nosi i njemu se zaustavila
<kre> meni polutvrde nisu pomogle
<kre> nazalost
<kre> jako ovisi o genetici i nasljednoj miopiji
<SilverSpace> kre: da nekom pomogne nekom ne
<jelly> buraz je imao oko -5 i odradio laser
<kre> jelly: kako je zadovoljan? i koliko je to davno bilo?
<kre> ja samisao na 
<kre> na razgovor
<kre> i ostavili su mi uber los dojam oko efikasnosti, sanse za oporavak i opcenito cijele procedure
<jelly> prije... sad ce biti 4-5 godina, vrlo zadovoljan
<Mmike> jelly, a operacija_
<Mmike> milsm, ti
<jelly> Mmike: za te dpt nema jednostavne operacije
<Mmike> jelly, al kaj nije da mogu skinut na -5-6-7 pa bude lakse?
<jelly> ne
<Mmike> mene su vise puta zivkali i cimali da odem na operaciju, al' nemam beda s ocalama pa mi to opce nije zanimljivo
<Mmike> iako mojih -8 izgleda bezveze naspram tvojih -18 :D
<kre> jelly: inace kad ubadas tv, razmisli mozda da uzmes i soundbar
<kre> ne znam jesi imao iskustva ili vec kupio, ali ako ne -- za relativno razumne pare mozes uzeti dosta dobar 2.1 ili bolji sustav koji ce biti neizmjerno bolji nego direktno iz TV
<kre> plus da svi ti soundbarovi danas koriste HDMI-ARC pa nemas nekog kompliciranog kabliranja
<obruT> bilo sto je bolje od zvucnika iz tv-a :)
<kre> pa da. i jos kad se integrira sa daljinskim od TV-a (CEC), di ces vece srece.
<jelly> vec sam dobio soundbar, spojen je optikom trenutno
<jelly> sto me sprijecilo da uzmem receiver i par zvucnika
<obruT> ja sam imao telku s optikom spojenu u dac, ali sam razjebo konektor :P sad je spojena drito u pojacalo
<SilverSpace> moj netjak ima razlicitu na oba oka -8 -5
<SilverSpace> jos zajebanije 
<jelly> toliko sam imao negdje oko 1. srednje
<jelly> koliko ima godina
<SilverSpace> jos iz vrtica kad smo primjetili i svake godine mu se povecavalo za -1 i godinu dana kak nosi lece nije mu se nista pogorsalo stalo je sad
<SilverSpace> jelly: 10
<SilverSpace> svakih ses mjeseci ide na pregled
<SilverSpace> sest* / ses
<SilverSpace> dr Ramic 
<jelly> ak bude stajalo godinu-dvije, super
<SilverSpace> za sad stoji 
<SilverSpace> https://pbs.twimg.com/media/DRolho5WsAEtpel?format=jpg
<SilverSpace> sad se vec malo oporavio 
<SilverSpace> 14000
<jelly> telenor? :-)
<jelly> ciji je to mobitel
<Mmike> meni je dioptrija pocela padat ovih dana
<Mmike> godina :)
<Mmike> neki dan citam nesto o 6510 CPUju, i pise na wikipediji: Released: 40 years ago
<Mmike> malo me rastuzilo :D
<Mmike> vileni, dobio sam info od tri covjekojedaoca da je brutal burger tamo na zavrtnici jeben - vele cak da im je bolji od submarineta :D
<SilverSpace> jelly: neki crnogorac ali nije mozda to njegova slika
<SilverSpace> vjerojatno je
<SilverSpace> zemun 
<SilverSpace> sad vidim je crnogorac ali je u zemunu
<SilverSpace> hm cudnog imena tomislav :)
<Mmike> obruT, jel' znas nesto bolje za nacrtat er dijagram (ili sto slicno) samo iz sheme baze od DbVisualizera?
<obruT> Mmike: dobro pitanje, nisam tako nesto koristio vec 100 godina pa je odgovor (ne znam | ne sjecam se) :)
<Mmike> da, nit ja :)
<Mmike> idem probat zadnji dbvis
<Mmike> imam neki sugavi bug u mysqlu/perconi, razlete se nodeovi, brijem zato jer galera reordera stvari - i onda prvo zapise u 'slave' pa tek onda u 'master' tablicu, i onda FK violation kicks in i sve stane
<Mmike> a bed je sto jedino kak mogu forsat gresku je da pokrenem tempest test za neutron i cekam 2-3 sata :)
<obruT> uhh :)
<Mmike> pa sam sad valjda naso kaj tempest radi pa hocu probat rekreirat, a ovaj pise po 10ak tablica, pa bi mi pomoglo da mi nest nacrta shemu
<Mmike> a onog hrvojam vise nema tu da mu kukam :D
<obruT> ja moram kucnu mrezu nesto preorderat, vec vidim kako ce mi se openstack mreza razletit
<Mmike> Ja sam dodao 3 compute noda :) zenin i svoja dva stara laptopa :D
<obruT> hehe :)
<Mmike> obruT, ovo ce ti mozda bit zanimljivo: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NB_VBl7ut9Y
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Planet X2 for the Commodore 64, The Making Of. :: Duration: 34:06 :: Views: 179,535 uploaded by The 8-Bit Guy :: 11,389 likes :: 118 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<Mmike> lik prica kak je napravio igru za vic-20, a onda je odlucio da slijedeca verzija bude za C64
<Mmike> pa je izzprogramirao, napravio kutiju, sve :)
<Mmike> i prodao 600 komada! :D :D
<jelly> meni je zanimljivo kak lik krenuo iz nule, ne zna nista o optimizaciji, koristenju memorije, sve je naucio
<obruT> cool :) al ne cudim se uopce da je uspio prodat :) 
<obruT> ja da sad radim neku igru za c64, ja bi sve ove pomocne alate za design napravio za pc i onda izgeneriro data fajlove koje ce c64 program koristit :)
<Mmike> jelly, kaj nije lik neka 'stara iskusnjara'? Prica u nekom videu da je k'o klinac dobio vic-20, i da ga je rastavio skroz
<Mmike> obruT, yea, napravit mape i sve i onda skuzti da nemas 2-3 mege memorije za to strpat nekud :D
<obruT> pa sad ima alat za mape koji je sam napravio, al ga je napravio za c64 :) tak je svejedno na cemu ces vrtit aplikaciju za uredit mape :)
<obruT> aha, ok, sad sam dosao do sekcije videa gdje se pomaze i s PC programom :)
<jelly> Mmike: nije, vidis da je memory mapu rjesavao ispocetka i da mu nije palo na pamet nista RLL komprimirat ni stedit
<jelly> iskusnjara mozda je, ali nije netko tko zna c64 izvana i iznutra
<Mmike> obruT, da, al' tijo je da mu je sve u memoriji, nije tijo da se ista ucitava s diskete dok igras
<Mmike> nije imao mjesta za napravit sprajtove koji se okrecu :)
<jelly> meni je super bilo kad sam gledao Test Drive floppy image, pa na nekom skrivenom mjestu ima easter eggova, pisalo nesto tipa kak su morali koristiti asembler na amigi jer soure kod ne stane u komodora
<jelly> Mmike: ko da nije mogao okrenut sprite u letu!
<Mmike> jelly, pa, nije kud imao zapisat kak ce izgledat sprajt kad se okrece :)
<jelly> 64 bytea ekstra i ajmo reci 200B programa 
<Mmike> meni je super kak sam opce mogao uzivati u Test Driveu na C64
<obruT> a outrunu ? :)
<jelly> a kad stavis SuperCPU na 10MHz onda Test Drive ima i 10-15fps 
<jelly> a ne sliku svakih pol sekunde-sekundu
<jelly> ima video na jubito, skroz igrivo
<Mmike> ma igrivo bilo i onda :D
<jelly> da, al danas ak fps padne ispod 60 ili 30 igra nist ne valja
<obruT> jebiga, u to vrijeme se imalo skroz drugi pojam o svemu i vise strpljenja za sve
<jelly> hm. http://cluster.bitscope.com/ 
<obruT> samo 6kW :)
<jelly> za cijeli ormar
<Mmike> jelly, mogu mandarine off iz topica, right?
<jelly> da
* Mmike changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | teorije zavjere i narodnjaci zabranjeni | Zadnja verzija Ubuntua: 17.10 / LTS:16.04
<jelly> jel ima uberovaca na zg aerodromu?
<Mmike> jelly, yup
<Mmike> i fixna je cijena od ajrodroma do grada, 90 kuna za uberx
<obruT> jeftinije nego s onim strvinarima od vg taksija
<Mmike> pjebote
<Mmike> tak mi je nov laptop da jos nit javu nemam gore :)
<SilverSpace> Mmike: kaj si to kupio, kad?
<Mmike> x260
<Mmike> ima vec pol godine
<Mmike> muka mi dodje svaki put kad gledam openstackove baze i tablice i kak je to poslozeno
<Mmike> tjesim se da je openerp puno gori 
<jelly> Mmike: yup, ima za 90 ili za 120 (valjda select)
<Mmike> jelly, da, 120 je ovaj kakti 'finiji'
<obruT> hmm, u mikronisu su laptopi poskupili u zadnjih tjedan dana
<obruT> isti modeli po par sto kuna skuplji
<Mmike> obruT, bitcoin oso dolje :D
<obruT> Mmike: koju distru imas na laptopu ? :)
<Mmike> obruT, ubuntu, artful
<Mmike> osim sto je BT prestao raditi pred jedno 10ak dana, sve ostalo je superkul
<obruT> mene ce bit frka stavit artful da si bios ne skurim :)
<Mmike> e, da
<Mmike> iako, mislim da je popravljeno, dijelom
<obruT> btw. kak se danasnje distre odnosno desktop environmenti nose s touchscreenovima ? jel to radi ? :)
<jelly> gnome da, ostali... pitanje
<SilverSpace> https://image.ibb.co/nf1tPm/Bez_naslova.jpg
<SilverSpace> valjao se danas od smijeha
<obruT> nego, kad kupis laptop s windozama, jel dobis i instalaciju tih windoza i neki activation key ? ak se nekim cudom odlucim instalirat windoze opet nakon sto cu ih odmah pregazit skroz da im ne bude ni traga
<SilverSpace> ne
<SilverSpace> napravis kopiju tj sliku i tak sacuvas
<SilverSpace> obruT: kaj ce ti windozi :)
<obruT> pa ne trebaju mi :)
<obruT> zato cu ih odmah pregazit
<obruT> nist, odo trosit pare
<obruT> moja zena na nekim servisima iskljucivo koristi one-time-password mehanizam... nakon svakog koristenja zaboravi pass pa mora resetirat :)
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-23
<vileni> Mmike: pa mogao si ga vec i probati :) tko to kaze da je bolji
<SilverSpace> dan
#ubuntu-hr 2017-12-24
<Vlado9A> Hell o world :)
<SilverSpace> Vlado9A: oo pa di si ti 
<SilverSpace> vise danas ne idem van osim ako me sestra potjera odnest smece
<sillyslux> meni triba pomme za lazanje
<sillyslux> radu li ducani?!
<SilverSpace> rade
<SilverSpace> osim lidl
<sillyslux> bravo, oblacim se pa odoh
<SilverSpace> ups
<sillyslux> lidl mi daleko otic
<sillyslux> uff svasta tu triba
<SilverSpace> lidl ne radi tri dana
<sillyslux> neka nikad vise ne otvore
<sillyslux> daleko mi je tak i tak
<SilverSpace> ma super su 
<SilverSpace> :)
<sillyslux> pa... ima tamo
<sillyslux> britvice nigdje jeftinije
<sillyslux> kikiriki maslac
<SilverSpace> grickalice fine
<SilverSpace> patke janjetina
<SilverSpace> patke mađarske janjetina bugarska :)
<sillyslux> dem od borovnice, za uz kikiriki maslac
<sillyslux> sta ce mi patka?
<sillyslux> jedva lazanje napravim
<SilverSpace> uh patka meni najfinija
<sillyslux> neznam to spremat
<SilverSpace> reš pecena
<sillyslux> spremat? pripremit?
<SilverSpace> mlinci uz nju 
<sillyslux> ohhh mlinci!!!!
<sillyslux> susjed je dosa iz zg, zvat ce i mene na mlince :)
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> ozednio odoh gemist strusit
<SilverSpace> kad nema Mmike moram sam 
<sillyslux> meh... oregano, maslac, sir, mozda i malo paprike u prahu(?!) i kocke za juhu... 50kn
<sillyslux> odoh
<Vlado9A> sarma je zakon :D
<SilverSpace> ak je fino zelje
<Vlado9A> a kakvo moze biti zelje od sarme nego fino :))
<SilverSpace> kiselo 
<SilverSpace> :)
<Vlado9A> i najvaznija stvar od svega, zelje je zdravo ;)
<Vlado9A> pogotovo kada u njemu ima svinjetine :D
<SilverSpace> :)
<SilverSpace> niš bez prasice
<Vlado9A> ne bih se sjetio sarme danas, ali ostala mi je jedna od jučer, za doručak :D
<SilverSpace> brb zove sestra da proban francusku
<Vlado9A> ajde :)
<SilverSpace> probao odlicna je :)
<Vlado9A> javi nam ako ti počne kaj škripat po laktovima i koljenima, da ti pomognemo... oko francuske salate :))
<Vlado9A> ja danas radim osliće i krumpir salatu... francusku ću složiti navečer :)
<SilverSpace> :) 
<SilverSpace> https://i.pinimg.com/736x/34/b6/68/34b6687b36174f46c685a09b70b2cded.jpg
<SilverSpace> bez tulifona danas ni indijanac ne mozes biti
<Vlado9A> trebal je na tom prepametnom telefonu bar pokrenuti smart kompas :)
<Hrki> e koja je svrha recimo
<Hrki> na procesor imas recimo 2god garanciju, graficka 1god bla bla
<Hrki> i zasto onda lijepe po kucistu one plobme ?
<Vlado9A> tak da nemreš sam dodati RAM u slučaju potrebe :)
<Hrki> ispada da je onda bolje
<Hrki> kupovati zasebno
<Hrki> mislim kakvi su to kretenizmi
<Hrki> crkla mi najvjerojatnije matica
<Hrki> jebiga, sad bi ju rucno flesho ali nemrem do nje :D
<Vlado9A> kupovinom takvog računala smatraju te pristalicom pokreta 'volim hrvatsku' :P
<Hrki> hhah, cudno jer ja sam bas kontra :D
<Hrki> volim teritorij hrvatske, ali ne i ljude na njemu :D
<Vlado9A> sve ti je to dio prirode... i teritorij i ljudi :D
<Vlado9A> odoh gulit osliće :P
<SilverSpace> bas
<sillyslux> u njemacko plombe na racunalima neznace nista
<sillyslux> plase ljude, nista drugo
<SilverSpace> sillyslux: u linksu mozes otvoriti ne gubis garanciju 
<SilverSpace> jedino kaj onda placas dijagnostiku cca 100kn
<sillyslux> kakvu dijagnostiku? to kao kazna za otvaranje?
<sillyslux> jeo bakalara :D
<sillyslux> sutra patka s mlincima!!! yay
<sillyslux> sad neznam di  cu ugurat lasanjetu
<sillyslux> No Datacenter Deployment. The SOFTWARE is not licensed for datacenter deployment, except that blockchain processing in a datacenter is permitted.
<sillyslux> http://www.nvidia.com/content/DriverDownload-March2009/licence.php?lang=us&type=GeForce
<Hrki> SilverSpace: a ako recimo znam kaj je kompu :)
<Hrki> evidentno je da je maticna otisla :D
<Hrki> blinka ledice na cpu + memory
<Hrki> nes ti dijagnostike u danasnje vrijeme dok sve blinka na maticnoj :)
<sillyslux> hrki ako je otisla, vadi hdd i odnesi comp
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-17
<SilverSpace> dan
<jelly> 37285     19:27 16.12.18 Bitcoin Compass   (  0) [SPAM:#####]People are Getting Rich From Bitcoin
<jelly> ma kak, kad pada?!
<SilverSpace> kaj
<sillyslux> short selleri?
<obrut> spammeri i scammeri
<BotaniCar> Kaj velite, kriptokonji unchained ? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xdOykEJSXIg
<datase> ^ YouTube :: Freedom - Django Unchained :: Duration: 03:57 :: Views: 36,064,744 uploaded by Rudinik I.N.C :: 162,737 likes :: 5,804 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> odjahati na kriptokonjima u sumrak
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-18
<BotaniCar> Pprazan inbox i samo jedno zuto na nagiosu, kakav prekrasan pocetak dana. Jutro, junacine :)
<jelly> kad sam zanji put imao jedno zuto... mislim ne ove godine
<BotaniCar> Mi smo mali, zakon velikih brojeva se na mene ne odnosi
<hrvoje> ne smiješ se previše veseliti, onda jinxaš i nešto se pokvari :)
<dodobas> sta se pokvarilo ?
<jelly> Å¡ta nije!
<dodobas> iskon dns ? :)
<jelly> danas jos nije...
<hrvoje> ma dns prede k'o traktor :)
<dodobas> jelly: eto, iskon DNS jos nije :)
<BotaniCar> Decki, kaj nextcloud nema u sebi defaultno integriran neki doc editor ? 
<Mmike> antibijotiki, cuda rade! :)
<Mmike> BotaniCar, kaj si preso na nextcloud, ili?
<BotaniCar> Razmatram
<BotaniCar> U OC imam iz kutije nekakav office , ispada da u NC nemam ( reklamiraju sad postinstall nekakvu integraciju s dva razlicita ofice suita, zato i gledam ) 
<Mmike> kaki office imas u OC?
<Mmike> ja u OC po novm nemam nist, sve mi disejblano i nemrem enejblat
<vileni> nikad nisam koristio office u OC ili NC :) ali nije problem instalirati to, jako je user friendly NC
<jelly> kaj to je OC/NC
<vileni> owncloud/nextcloud
<vileni> sad si ponistio nasu ustedu od 10ak znakova
<jelly> Mmike: jesu se javili ovi moji mamlazi ili jos nije proslo X dana
<BotaniCar> Mmike: ONLYOFFICE 2.0.3 by Ascensio System SIA 
<BotaniCar> *2.1.3
<jelly> telnet dnscache.iskon.hr 22 [...] Connected to dnscache.iskon.hr. # whoopsies
<BotaniCar> muahahahaha
<jelly> malo smo se zaigrali i pustili previše
<BotaniCar> SSH-2.0-OpenSSH_6.7p1 Debian-5+deb8u3 <3
<BotaniCar> Moj je nmap samo 22 i 53 nasao :) 
<jelly> zato što niš drugo ni nema
<BotaniCar> Ne tjeraj me da portknockam :) 
<jelly> who's there
<BotaniCar> :) 
<BotaniCar> https://www.phoronix.com/scan.php?page=news_item&px=Debian-No-Vendor-Specific-Patch #Debian Packages To Eliminate Vendor-Specific Patches o0o0o0o0o
<jelly> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QTmViRQGNb8
<datase> ^ YouTube :: 1 Hour Of Kenny Loggins - Danger Zone. :: Duration: 01:02:01 :: Views: 151,165 uploaded by Martin Rioux :: 930 likes :: 37 dislikes :: 0 favorites
<jelly> BotaniCar: zaš je to uopće postojalo
<jelly> zalio sam sefa sa litrom vode
<jelly> note to self: ak se dignes u 5:15, ne radit nista nakon 15:00
<obrut> hahaha :)
<obrut> sefe, dobri smo si, ali evo ti 
<jelly> sad pola sata susi hlace i tenisicu na klimi, sjedi u ružičastoj dekici za dekstopom
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-19
<Mmike> jelly, javili su se odmah onaj dan, i rekli da ce se javit unutar 2 tjedna, jos nije proslo 2 tjedna
<jelly> za ta dva tjedna pitam da, ok
<jelly> 7 dana je isto unutar dva tjedna :-)
 * jelly 9. dan ceka na popravak storagea za koji firma placa 5/11 next business day popravak
<jelly> ovaj put ce ocjena za "da li biste preporucili IBM drugima" biti nesto niza
<Mmike> :) 
<Mmike> ono sranje sa Tele2 koje imam
<Mmike> u grupi 'poduzetnici ovoono' na FBu pitao dal' firma mora imat memorandum, i kak isti mora izgledat
<Mmike> i objasnim sranje
<Mmike> i javi se lik, veli 'fala, stari - mi smo nesh razmisljali da predjemo na Tele2, ima nas 20ak, a jeftiniji su, pa smo u pregovorima - fala za ovo, nema sansi da im dajem paru' :D
<jelly> a u čemu je sranje?
<jelly> to nije smio napisati na FB, sad mu A1 neće spustiti ponudu :-)
<jelly> https://satwcomic.com/hogging-the-sea old meme
<jelly> hrvoje: oš pola vreće mandarina za 20kn, ili pivu, žao mi da propadne
<jelly> to su od petka, za sad su još dobre ali se počela kora sušit
<hrvoje> jelly: može, a piva može isto :))) to se ne odbija na balkanu haha
<jelly> hrvoje: možeš i cijelu ak želiš
<Mmike> jelly, a ono da mi nisu htjeli umanjit racun za iznos duga koji imaju prem ameni
<jelly> a ti deb...
<jelly> paketi
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-20
<dodobas> yutro
<BotaniCar> Kam to ide, na youtube kanalu imam playliste s bozicnim priredbama djece .. 
<BotaniCar> Di su dani pretplate na thehun :( 
<obrut> to ti je tak kad si se ozenio i napravio djecu... gle nas koji se jos ne damo... playliste... jess greenberg, banshee moon, piper blush....
<BotaniCar> :) De link da se pretplatim :) 
<Mmike> o ajfonu crni i bluetoothu koji radit neces
<BotaniCar> Oj ajfone jebem li ti pleme, po maskici prosipam ti sjeme 
<Mmike> svakih 5-7 dana moram odpairat uredjaj, obrisat ga iz ajfona i pairat ga nazad, jer se govno nece spojit
<BotaniCar> Kupi mac-pc :)
<BotaniCar> vele da je najjaci feature macova to kaj dobro rade s ajfonima
<Mmike> jebo to kad bluetooth nemogu slozit
<Mmike> sve je radilo do iosa 12
<Mmike> i sad na 12ici brate mili
<dodobas> :D https://i.redd.it/aphp7pct2d521.jpg
<jelly> da
<jelly> to bi ja na poslu
<jelly> svaki put kad netko krene mikromeneđirati i predlagati tehničko rješenje umjesto da veli što mu treba
<obrut> ne ne, HLD, LLD, NIP, onda mozemo pocet razgovarat
<dodobas> obrut: a what ?
<obrut> umjesto da predju na mangodb ovi odose na PG :P https://www.theguardian.com/info/2018/nov/30/bye-bye-mongo-hello-postgres
<jelly> ja ću ozbiljno nafukati firmu da se plati da nam Mmike održi edukaciju za postgres, slaganje, optimalni backup, i active/passive i failover (ako ne i active/active?! :-)
<obrut> ja bas neki dan slagao failover na jednom sajtu, uskoro cu i na drugom
<obrut> active-passive je li
<jelly> loša stvar je da ćemo onda biti još i DBA osim što smo sysadmini; dobra stvar je da ćemo znati nešto o Pg-u :-)
<obrut> ma pg je zakon... fakat pokriva sve moje potrebe, cak blasfemiram i s jsonb-om u nekim projektima
<Mmike> nema active/active sam postgres, trebaju ti dodatni projekti (pg-xc/pg-xl, pgcluster, postgres bdr, i tak to)
<dodobas> active/active ti ne treba
<dodobas> to je samo za one koji se idu naci s deckima u parku, a nose 250g putra ... da lakse klizne ...
<Mmike> active/active je ok, lakse je popravit kad umre
<Mmike> nema failovera i inih sranja
<jelly> obrut: nama treba json kite jer developeri vole gurati previously xml, sad json u bazu
<jelly> ja bi sva ta sranja koja su zapravo logovi stavljao u splunk ali... i splunk ko$ta
<jelly> (nemoj da neko spomene ELK ili graylog)
<jelly> (jer i moje vrijeme kosta ;-)
<obrut> jelly: ako evil corp iz mr. robota koristi ELK, onda nemas sta razmisljat :)
<jelly> kad nemaju za platit licence
<jelly> a za servere imaju
<Mmike> GRAYLOG
<Mmike> ELK!
<Mmike> jebote, koji je to haos
<Mmike> mislim, guba je kad imas 1000+ strojea koji malo logiraju pa onda mosh na jednom mjestu to sve
<Mmike> al' brate mili
<obrut> mmike to sve trpa u mongo
<obrut> njegovu najdrazu bazu :)
<Mmike> tako je
<Mmike> imam i mongodb carape!
<Mmike> kol'ki sam fan!
<obrut> sigurno mirisu ko i baza :)
<jelly> mirisu na mango
<dodobas> https://www.reddit.com/r/ProgrammerHumor/comments/a7whee/the_best_computer_science_books_of_2018/
<datase> /r/ProgrammerHumor :: The best Computer Science books of 2018 :: 6891 points (97%) :: 212 comments :: Posted today by socialbutawkward :: https://i.redd.it/6scvzjxpqe521.jpg (i.redd.it)
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-21
<Mmike> http://weboob.org/
<obrut> jao... python3... na sta se ja nagovori... :)
<Mmike> ajde, ajde
<hrvoje> ma nije tako strašna trojka, kaj fali :D
<Mmike> na androidu 8.1 vise nemres namjestat apn
<Mmike> pa jebemti sve
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-22
<jelly> vijesti kojih nema na TV: francuska policija ima 23 _milijuna_ sati prekovremenih zadnja dva mjeseca, koji nisu placeni, sindikati prijete strajkom, efektivno, prelaskom na stranu prosvjednika
#ubuntu-hr 2018-12-23
<hrvoje> kaj je takva tišina il je meni vrisnul irc klijent? :D
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-16
<obrut> dobivam neki spam od Mustafe Dogana :) jel to Hrvoje preso na drugu religiju ili ima skrivenog brata ? :)
<ivoks> imam dosta radikalnu ideju
<ivoks> izbaciti plin iz kuce/stana
<sillyslux__> ivoks, dosta ti je da otvoris prozor
<ivoks> pa da, nesto dosta slicno tome bi uveo
<ivoks> ima li tko iskustva sa dizalicama topline?
<sillyslux__> uh malo
<sillyslux__> freonski van u uredaju, hladi vodu koja cirkulira prema unutarnim jedinicama
<ivoks> u biti obrnuto
<sillyslux__> ?!
<ivoks> rijec je o sustavu koji zagrijava vodu
<sillyslux__> ah, hladi/grije
<ivoks> i hladi, ovisno sto treba
<sillyslux__> da
<ivoks> stavio bi si fotonaponske ploce da to pogone i visak prodaju HEP-u
<sillyslux__> mislim ok ako ima dosta struje iz obnovljivih izvora
<ivoks> i onda sve u kuci furao na struju
<ivoks> imam veliku krovnu povrsinu, okrenutu prema istoku, zapadu i jugu
<ivoks> drzava subvencionira dizalice topline
<sillyslux__> ja bi dodao jos i solarne ploce koje zagrijavaju vodu
<ivoks> to vec imam na murteru i to jako dobro radi
<sillyslux__> a nes i tu?
<ivoks> pa mogu i tu, zato se raspitujem
<ivoks> ja bi i centralno i toplu vodu rijesio kroz dizalicu topline
<ivoks> u kuhinju bi stavio indukcijsku
<ivoks> i jos solarne ploce za struju u kuci
<ivoks> i onda sam samoodrziv
<sillyslux__> znaci jos i dosta akumulatora?
<sillyslux__> ne znam dosta o tome :(
<sillyslux__> al bi moga pomoc montirat :D
<sillyslux__> i to samo teoretski
<sillyslux__> jesi rijesio fasadu?
<sillyslux__> mozda izoliranu?
<sillyslux__> stan ili kuca?
<ivoks> ne treba akumulator; to cu HEP-u prepustiti sa RHE-om :)
<ivoks> kuca je u pitanju sa novom fasadom 12cm + 3cm stare cementne fasade + 40cm cigle
<sillyslux__> a za centralno, jel ima stare cijevi/radijatore/fan coilere?
<sillyslux__> ako ne, ima sokle za cijevi, inace ce bit puno vidljivih kanalica
<sillyslux__> bolje je grijanje rijesit prvo pa sakrit cijevi pod fasadom
<ivoks> instalacije sve radim nanovo
<jelly> ništa in place upgrade? :-)
<SilverSpace> vece
<jelly> jutar
* jelly changed the topic of #ubuntu-hr to: Upotrebom ovog kanala pristajete na uvjete opisane na https://wiki.ubuntu.com/IRC/TermsOfService/hr | Ubuntu, OpenStack, F1, Mazda | Zadnja verzija: Ubuntu 18.04.3 LTS, 19.10 | Pitanja? Pitajte i pricekajte (mozda odgovorimo i sutra). Ako ne mozete cekati vise od 5 minuta, ne postavljajte pitanja :) | https://tinyurl.com/mandarine2019 8. RUNDA gotova, dosta za ovu godinu
<jelly> zaboravio stavit mandarine na kanal na vrijeme 
<SilverSpace> ja jucer dobio iz metkovica
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-17
<jelly> sillyslux__: bojim se da debian ima stotine bugova otvorenih ajako mali broj ljudi aktivnih u web timu
<jelly> ak te volja, volontiraj :-)
<sillyslux__> cgi, bojim se da je to perl :/
<sillyslux__> idem vidit
<jelly> može biti nešt jednostavno tipa krepao feed reader / subscription na rss di search čita
<jelly> vjerojatno nije cgi frontend kriv
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-18
<ivoks> dakle ono sinoc
<ivoks> horor
<sillyslux__> sad ti budi pametan u nedilju
<sillyslux__> da bar imamo jednu zgnodu kandidatkinju <30 god.
<sillyslux__> kosplejericu
<jelly> horror je +18°C u 12. mjesecu
<sillyslux__> kako to? meni bas fino u kratkoj majici na bozic
<vileni> prije 10 godina je bilo 20 na badnjak
<sillyslux__> vise
<sillyslux__> vise godina
<jelly> .weather maksimir
<datase> Maksimir,HR(lat,lon=45.83,16.01) - Condition: Clouds - overcast clouds. Temperature 14.0°C/57°F (10.0 to 16.1°C) Wind: 2km/h Humidity: 67% Pressure at sea level: 1023hPa Visibility: 10km
<ivoks> https://www.spier.co.za/hotel#hotelRooms
<ivoks> nije lose
<ivoks> bio sam tamo vec 2-3 puta i veseli me sto cu opet biti
<ivoks> ne veseli me letiti do tam
<vileni> ivoks: 16h+ ? :)
<ivoks> da
<nixhr> dobar dobar dan dan
<jelly> domzadjecuvrbina.hr’s server IP address could not be found.
<jelly> Search Google for dom za djecu srbina hr
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> ￼
<jelly> Type a message
<jelly> %$#@ ti skype i paste
<MmikeM> jelly, no, krasno :D
<ivoks> od 1.1. sve nove zgrade se moraju raditi s dizalicom topline
<ivoks> ili necim slicnim
<ivoks> uglavnom, ne s plinom
<sillyslux> woot oO
<ivoks> napravit cu si projekt, pa da vidim sto cu
<ivoks> veli zenska da se dizalica topline isplati samo ako stavis solarne kolektore
<ivoks> sve ostalo se nikada ne isplati
<ivoks> + nema CO2 ako imas kolektore
<jelly> a koliko CO₂ računaju da je potrošeno na izradu samih kolektora
<ivoks> manje nego spaljivanje plina
<sillyslux> kolektori su skroz jednostavni
<sillyslux> okvir cijevi pjena crna boja i staklo
<ivoks> ja govorim o fotonaponski
<ivoks> ovi za grijanje vode nemaju smisla u zagebu
<ivoks> https://www.tportal.hr/biznis/clanak/od-1-sijecnja-2020-sve-nove-kuce-i-zgrade-morat-ce-zadovoljiti-standard-gotovo-nulte-energije-istrazili-smo-sto-to-zapravo-znaci-i-koliko-ce-vas-stajati-foto-20190930
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-19
<PoselMuffin> Momci, koristi li tko Level3 ? Imam problema s njima ( advertisaju ~800 ruta, od 70000 ), moze tko potvrditi ? 
<MmikeM> ivoks, kaj je dizalica topline?
<MmikeM> PoselMuffin, radi porno firma, mislim :) 
<MmikeM> level3 im je bio CDN provider dugo vremena :D
<PoselMuffin> Fiber cut u Srbiji, heh
<jelly> jel to vijest?  Kod nas bager podere nešto svakih par tjedana
<PoselMuffin> A ono, kroz ove nam je islo fanj prometa, a nisu bas brzi kod odgovora na tickete pa ... 
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-20
<ivoks> Mmike buducnost
<ivoks> Mmike preuzima toplinu iz zemlje na plin koji isparava pri manjim temperaturama; onda to dovuces do kompersora koji taj plin stlaci. zbog stlacivanja se zagrije i onda tu toplinu prenosis na vodu koju koristis za grijanje
<ivoks> za 1kw utrosene struje dobije 4-5kw topline
<ivoks> dakle, 4-5x je ucinkovitije od grijanja samo na struju
<ivoks> isto tako se ljeti koristi za hladjenje, pa ti ne treba klima
<ivoks> uglavnom, od kuce ti napravi pecinu u kojoj je uvijek ista temperatura
<ivoks> nego; ovaj nas ubuntu-hr.org je zapeo u vremenu
<ivoks> hocemo tu ugasiti ili napraviti nesto od njega?
<ivoks> forum se koristi za spam, pa ne znam koliko isti ima smisla
<ivoks> uglavnom, ide release upgrade
<ivoks> SilverSpace tvoj ce IRC ispasti prilikom rebuta
<ivoks> ubuntu-hr.org nadogradjen
<PoselMuffin> \o/
<respawn> d vecer
#ubuntu-hr 2019-12-22
<respawn> d dan
<jelly> I don't usually eat meat, but when I do, https://imgur.com/gallery/UxvRWzG
<CrazyLemon> ufff
<obrut> CrazyLemon: djes ti ono ?
<CrazyLemon> <---
<obrut> L u ASL :)
<CrazyLemon> obrut obala :)
